# Christmas (December) Babies 2018!



## bdb84

I keep waiting for a December due date group to form, so I decided to create it myself. I know I've seen a few more recent BFP's for more December babies, so I look forward to more of you ladies joining in. <3

AFM- I'm due December 2 with my fourth bio baby (5th for our family, though). S/he will be the 'finale' to our blended family, and the first child with my DH. :cloud9:


----------



## jessicaftl

Hey! I'm also pregnant, with number 4. Based on LMP I'll be due November 30th, but my kids ALWAYS come late, always 6 days haha, so I'm going with December.
I'm still breastfeeding my younger two, so this will also be an adventure into triandem feeding for me. I'm sure lots more people will join us here since it's still pretty early.


----------



## bdb84

Oh wow, you're my hero, Jessica! How old are your two?

I've never made it to my due date before, so I very well may be having him/her in November, but I'm hoping to deliver in December. I've always wanted a December baby. <3


----------



## jessicaftl

My son is almost three, he will be three next month! And my youngest will be two in September. My hands will be full, and this baby was unplanned, but expected when we both knew our birth control method failed. I really wanted a water birth last time, so I'm hoping maybe I'll get it this time. We will see! Hopefully some more moms will be here soon, since it's still pretty early. 
I literally tested on cheapie hcg sticks for two weeks until they came up positive because I just knew I would be, yet I'm still in shock.


----------



## bdb84

DH and I gave it a go just one time when I knew I was ovulating and that was all it took, too. I'm still blown away. I had an easy time conceiving my first two, but my third took us several cycles so I expected a similar experience the 4th time around. 

I'm still symptom-less and wishing for a little twinge of something here or there. Just for some peace of mind.

How have you been feeling?


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hello, found the group &#55357;&#56833; 

Due 5th/7th here - Been given two different dates! 

I&#8217;m so excited, it&#8217;s been 4 years to the month since my last BFP with my now 3.5 year old son, so it feels like it&#8217;s the first time all over again &#55357;&#56834;

Also feeling shocked as wasn&#8217;t expecting to be here so soon, literally the first time DH didn&#8217;t pull out since having my son and I get pregnant, what are the chances haha.


----------



## bdb84

My youngest is 3 as well and it feels like forever ago that I was last pregnant. 

Have you scheduled your first prenatal visit yet? My doctor tends to try to get me in around 6 weeks, but I'm kind of wanting to hold out until 8 weeks so that the baby looks more 'babyish' and less blob-like :D


----------



## jessicaftl

I actually had a bit of appetite loss before I even tested positive, and very moody. Honestly, I chalked it up to PMS but I also was thinking it might be pregnant. 
I have pcos, so I had issues conceiving after my first, ended up drastically changing myself with losing about 80 lbs, and the month after I went off the pill I got pregnant. 
The first month after my PP period I got pregnant again, and this time I knew as soon as there was a woopsie during our fun time I would be surprised if I didn't get pregnant again. And here we are.
I finally called and got my first Dr appointment, an OB intake for next month after I'll be 6 weeks, then they'll have me come back in. 
Last time I really wanted a water birth and that didn't pan out for so many reasons, I'm not looking forward to delivery this time because I won't get what I want again. 
So far I'm feeling a mix of tired and energetic, but also ravenous. I've had a little queasy tummy but not bad unless I go too long without eating. My nips are also sore, and it makes bf my two youngers rough!!!
Whew. enough about me, how are you guys feeling?


----------



## jessicaftl

Lucyjo81 said:


> Also feeling shocked as wasnât expecting to be here so soon, literally the first time DH didnât pull out since having my son and I get pregnant, what are the chances haha.

Haha, this! We'd been very careful using protection and/or pull out and yet here we are :blush:


----------



## Lucyjo81

bdb84 said:


> My youngest is 3 as well and it feels like forever ago that I was last pregnant.
> 
> Have you scheduled your first prenatal visit yet? My doctor tends to try to get me in around 6 weeks, but I'm kind of wanting to hold out until 8 weeks so that the baby looks more 'babyish' and less blob-like :D


My first midwife appt is booked on the 25th April, just for history etc, we dont get to see baby until 12 weeks here unless you book privately.


----------



## bdb84

I have no symptoms! :( I'm weird for wanting them, I know. All of my pregnancies have been symptom-less, and while it's nice once I feel certain the pregnancy is viable, it sure is stress inducing during the first trimester. 

At least give me sore boobs or something! :lol:


----------



## jessicaftl

Same here, I usually found out closer to the six week mark with my others, when I started feeling like crap, so I'm assuming they'll pick up in the next couple weeks!
I've been using cheapie hcg tests daily to watch line progression, which isn't always accurate, but it's been getting darker.


----------



## bdb84

Yes, same here. I've taken approximately 20 cheapies in the span of the one week since I got that first very faint positive. :blush:

I still test with SMU every morning (seems to produce the greatest results for me) just to check for progression.


----------



## jessicaftl

Hah, now I don't feel so bad about it, because I'm doing the same. When I did get that first very faint positive, I took four more tests and they all had it so I knew it wasn't an evap. I might upload a pic of the progression when I'm all out of these cheapies.


----------



## bdb84

This is my progression. I&#8217;ve had a BFP for 8 days now. I took a few tests each day up until Sunday, the day AF was due. So the bottom four were taken just once a day from Sunday through this morning.


----------



## bdb84

Oh, and I got my first prenatal booked for April 25th. I'll be 8.5 weeks along and the baby will actually be a bit more babylike at that point. I cannot wait to see him/her. <3


----------



## jessicaftl

Lovely progression! 
I have my OB intake on the 10th, so I'll be a bit over 6 weeks, but my OB usually does an ultrasound so when I see him I'll probably be around 8 or 10 weeks... I can't wait either!


----------



## Lucyjo81

You guys are so lucky getting scanned when you see your OB!


----------



## jessicaftl

Well I'm just going by how it went for my second born. When I was pregnant with my third I saw a midwife and they didn't scan me until 20 weeks. I'm really hoping they do scan me so I will know my dates better and maybe see the heartbeat!


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Hey everyone!!! 

Dating scans are so exciting!! I'm hoping to book in to have one done in the next few weeks and then will have a NT done at 12 weeks! So exciting!!


----------



## jessicaftl

Yep I finally got a message back from my midwife I had last time and she can order one for me to date now, so I'll probably take her up on that just so I can make sure. I think it'd be a vaginal scan this early, so ugh, but also yaaay maybe I'll get to see something exciting! 
Started feeling some nausea today and I remembered that eating lots of fiber destroys my bowels, yuck and tmi! I only have these issues during pregnancy and it's a weird one but I have to be careful of eating fiber rich foods like beans. Anyone else have weird symptoms they deal with, like that??


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Hi Ladies. I'm due December 5 with my 3rd &#55357;&#56833;
It's been a long road to get pregnant. We're over the moon.
Only really nauseated and sore breasts so far.
I have an appointment in 2 weeks. I'll get a scan at about 12 weeks as I'm considered "advanced maternal age". 
I have my name with the midwifery clinic. Fingers crossed toghtly that I get in. I had my first two with Midwives and I wouldn't want to do it any other way!
Congratulations to all the other Moms to be!


----------



## bdb84

Welcome, Bree and SS! :wave: 

SS- AMA is 35+, right? I&#8217;m 33 so I knew I was pushing it with regard to what doctors consider AMA. 

As for symptoms, still zilch. Every once in a while I&#8217;ll feel a twinge of something, but it&#8217;s fleeting. It&#8217;s why I keep using my cheapies to make sure my tests are staying dark. That gives me a bit of relief since my pregnancies are always so smooth sailing. 

Oh, and my test lines are officially darker than the control lines on my cheapies!



Sorry for the screenshot. It kept telling me my file was too large to upload from my pics.


----------



## jessicaftl

That's funny, I took mine this morning and they are also super dark, the test line is almost darker than the control line now! 
Honestly I've been having the worst gas this time around as well, hoping it calms down soon. I've had very little discomfort, maybe some slight cramping so far, but I don't remember getting much of those pains until around 6 or 7 weeks.


----------



## bdb84

Are y&#8217;all hoping for any specific gender? AFM I&#8217;d truly love another little boy. Biologically I have one boy, followed by two girls. But DH is dying for a little girl. His family hasn&#8217;t had a girl in multiple decades.


----------



## jessicaftl

I was team yellow last two times, and was pleasantly surprised by having a girl. I would like another girl, but I told my husband "lightning doesn't strike twice in the same place" haha. I'm gonna go team yellow again this go as well as it's one of the best surprises life can throw at me, just IMO.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hello and congratulations SS Momma!! 

I am so exhausted it is unreal!! Im wanting to go bed at like 3pm, its terrible. 
Also gone off chocolate which is just ridiculous as I could eat that stuff all day every day before haha. 

Ive refrained from testing today although got more arriving tomorrow so Im hoping to see a stronger than control line, line.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

bdb84 said:


> Welcome, Bree and SS! :wave:
> 
> SS- AMA is 35+, right? Im 33 so I knew I was pushing it with regard to what doctors consider AMA.
> 
> As for symptoms, still zilch. Every once in a while Ill feel a twinge of something, but its fleeting. Its why I keep using my cheapies to make sure my tests are staying dark. That gives me a bit of relief since my pregnancies are always so smooth sailing.
> 
> Oh, and my test lines are officially darker than the control lines on my cheapies!
> 
> View attachment 1030135
> 
> 
> Sorry for the screenshot. It kept telling me my file was too large to upload from my pics.

Thanks bdb! Congrats on your BFP!:hugs:

Yes, 35 is "considered" AMA. I know there are extra concerns but I'm so close to that line that I'm really not too concerned.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Lucyjo81 said:


> Hello and congratulations SS Momma!!
> 
> I am so exhausted it is unreal!! Im wanting to go bed at like 3pm, its terrible.
> Also gone off chocolate which is just ridiculous as I could eat that stuff all day every day before haha.
> 
> Ive refrained from testing today although got more arriving tomorrow so Im hoping to see a stronger than control line, line.

A

Thanks Lucy!

The tired days are definitely upon us! Haha


----------



## bdb84

Hey ladies, just checking in. It&#8217;s been a crazy weekend and we&#8217;ve only been home long enough to all go to bed before having to get up and go again. Just wanted to wish you all a very happy Easter!


----------



## jessicaftl

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, I'm always super busy on the weekends, and this one was no exception! I'm having a big appetite and some nausea. I'm also getting round ligament pains and some slight cramping, typical stuff I think.


----------



## bdb84

How is everyone feeling? Is anyone else completely symptom-less along with me?


----------



## jessicaftl

Other than the loose stools (tmi) and occasional nausea I am still symptomless. I remember not feeling much until well after 6 weeks with my previous, so I expect the feelings to ramp up soon enough :X


----------



## Lucyjo81

I seem to have more symptoms this time around than with my other two. 

Nausea, exhaustion, bloating, always needing a wee, food aversion, sore boobs...list goes on lol. 

Friend keeps joking its twins, Im happy with just one &#128514;


----------



## bdb84

Oh man, twins. The thought terrifies me :lol: My poor brother and SIL have two sets of spontaneous twins. I don't know how they still have their sanity about them.


----------



## rubberducky88

Hey everyone!!
Congrats!!

I&#8217;m due Dec 1st (I think!) with my third!
I have had unbareably sore breasts the past week, so much so I had a hot water bottle on them the other evening!
Then the last day or so the waves of nausea have started.
I don&#8217;t remember symptoms this early with my first 2... I&#8217;m sure it was around 6 weeks!!

Not fun though, hoping it dies down soon!! 

Looking forward to getting to know you all :) xx


----------



## jessicaftl

Welcome, rubberducky!

Try some ginger for the nausea, it may help.


----------



## markswife10

:flower: Hi!

I'm due December 11 with our second little rainbow. It took us 3 and a half years and 2 miscarriages to get here (first was a chemical, second was just a weird pregnancy, not at all like DD and didn't progress). I'm excited to finally be expecting and feeling confident enough to be excited about it (I never was able to get excited about our baby we miscarried last year because it never really progressed enough). I'm anxious for real symptoms to kick in, my dr appointment on May 2nd, and being able to hear the baby on the doppler. :)


----------



## jessicaftl

Ooh, welcome! So glad there are more ladies joining us. 
My nips are really sensitive today, it was pretty uncomfortable to feed my youngest this morning, I don't even want to think about feeding my older nursling.


----------



## bdb84

:wave: rubberducky & markswife! 

My boobs are actually feeling a bit sensitive today, so I'll mark this as my first semi-symptom. :lol: 

Have you ladies told the good news to your family/friends yet?


----------



## markswife10

Yeah, my boobs have been sensitive today a bit. We are thinking about telling everyone tomorrow. I did tell SIL (she's like a sister to me), but she's keeping it hush hush until tomorrow lol.


----------



## bdb84

Someone ease my worries, please.

I woke up from a nap with DD2 about ten minutes ago and have had cramping ever since. I vividly remember cramping in my other pregnancies (and being concerned about it), but I feel like 5 weeks is far too early for my body to be experiencing stretching pains.

No spotting or anything (I'm obsessive about checking :() but it still concerns me.


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb84 said:


> Someone ease my worries, please.
> 
> I woke up from a nap with DD2 about ten minutes ago and have had cramping ever since. I vividly remember cramping in my other pregnancies (and being concerned about it), but I feel like 5 weeks is far too early for my body to be experiencing stretching pains.
> 
> No spotting or anything (I'm obsessive about checking :() but it still concerns me.

I think as long as you're not bleeding you will be fine. I have already had round ligament pains and pregnancy cramping, it's a definitive feeling that's completely different from period pains for me. I should add that my past three pregnancies I always had spotting/bleeding that was brownish or pink colored around six or so weeks and it never turned into anything serious. 

I have told my father and one of my closer friends, and announced it on facebook as an April Fools joke, so I doubt anyone took it seriously there haha. My husband on the other hand has told everyone he knows.


----------



## markswife10

I had a meltdown this morning and I guess it's a reason to step away from the tests, that I am, in fact, preggo and all is well. I took a First Response Rapid Result and was devastated to find that it was more faint than yesterday's FRER... though it darkened to the same as the control line. Then I realized rapid result are not nearly as sensitive as FRER. I feel better lol. I'd say with being less sensitive, it has to be a good sign that it's as dark as the control line. :)

To be fair, I do have reason to be concerned about tests not getting darker because last May I was pregnant and the numbers kept rising but EXTREMELY slowly, so it took like 2 weeks to get a line that dark (and I had my blood drawn every two days or so for about a month, the numbers only doubled once). I keep reminding myself that this pregnancy is totally different and much more like my pregnancy with DD in 2013. I am not spotting at all like I was last May (constantly RED spotting), everything is well I'm sure <3 Keep growing little bean, we want you SO badly <3


----------



## Lucyjo81

Bdb84 Ive always had cramps through pregnancy, it can be worrying but can also be a sign that things are stretching :)

Im also having a worrying moment here, Ive been having shoulder pain and stabbing pains in my ovaries. I called my midwife who has booked me in for an early scan tomorrow to check for ectopic. I am bricking it and thinking the worse as I dont want to get any hopes up :( xx


----------



## bdb84

Markswife- It is that reason alone that I have to now force myself to only test every 2-3 days. I have taken over 2 dozen IC's and some of them still waver in intensity unless I wait exactly 48 hours. :hugs: It's so hard not to stress over this. 

Lucy- I'll be thinking good thoughts for you! I, too, was convinced yesterday that I was experiencing an ectopic due to my cramps. First trimesters are no joke when it comes to this anxiety most of us are feeling.


----------



## markswife10

Bdb84, yeah I&#8217;m a bad testaholic, especially when two lines are showing up lol! I did test again tonight with my IC stash and the lines are showing great progression, so I&#8217;d say that&#8217;s a win &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## markswife10

And o gosh the cramps! I was having some last night and today a bit, feels like my period is coming on. Ugh!


----------



## ttcteacher

Cautiously joining this group at 3w+4. I had two CPs in January and February, but my tests never got darker and now after 3 days they definitely are this time! FX this time I have a sticky little bean. EDD is December 16 :happydance:

Looking forward to getting to know you ladies better!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Feeling positive today, gestational sac was seen in the womb so definitely not ectopic and levels are 3000, rescan and more bloods on Monday to see how we are progressing xx
 



Attached Files:







77ABD164-59AB-4AFB-B7AC-9AFDE13BB935.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jessicaftl

Nice scan!!

Mine is set for the 20th, and I cannot wait. I'm still testing daily and now the test line looks twice as dark as the control line. 

I'm also getting more frequent nausea, super irritable, and cramps, mostly on one side. My nips are so sensitive and sore that breastfeeding my other two is just hard for too long. Also, middle of the night bathroom trips suck. I have so much gas, it's really uncomfortable.


----------



## bdb84

Love the scan!

I'm cramping off and on, too. Maybe it's because this is my fourth pregnancy, but it's starting much earlier on for me this go around. My boobs still aren't sore, but my nips are experiencing sensitivity when touched (they normally have minimal sensation).

I don't have my first scan until the 25th, but I am so looking forward to seeing a mini gummy bear on the screen since I'll be 8.5 weeks along. :cloud9:


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb84 said:


> Love the scan!
> 
> I'm cramping off and on, too. Maybe it's because this is my fourth pregnancy, but it's starting much earlier on for me this go around. My boobs still aren't sore, but my nips are experiencing sensitivity when touched (they normally have minimal sensation).

Same! I actually wondered if it was because this is my fourth I felt the cramps earlier. They're like period cramps but they feel a bit different, it's so hard to describe other than that haha.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Great scan!! 

I'm having my first one in a few days and will only be 5+6. I can't wait anymore &#128514; But i also guess if they don't see much I'll get another scan and see baby again. Win win? 

I've been so slack the past few days! But meant to say I saw a medium a few days before I found out I was pregnant and she told me I was going to have a baby girl. I'm feeling girl this time around and had the same feelings and was spot on with both my other babies (girl and boy!) I'm also considering not finding out the gender and staying team yellow because I've got one of each but don't know if I have the willpower lol. Do you ladies think it's one gender or the other? Weird old wives tales? 
Do you think you'll find out?


----------



## bdb84

We'll definitely find out the gender beforehand. I love the idea of not knowing, but I'm the kind of person that needs to be able to plan beforehand. :lol: Besides I love shopping for gender specifics. 

I'm thinking boy this time. DH hasn't had a girl born on that side of the family in over two decades, so I think his chances are low. He's one of three boys himself.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Thanks ladies, looking forward to Monday and hopefully seeing progress. 

As Ive got one of each I dont mind what we have next, but I think Im swinging more towards a girl.

I dont have any vibes though, this pregnancy seems totally different to my previous 3 which makes it difficult to guess. Symptoms are so full on its ridiculous.


----------



## jessicaftl

Ugh, I've felt the nausea most all morning, last night I had cut up fresh ginger in my water before bed and that helped a bit. Sometimes I take a tums to help my stomach stop churning and that works as well.
I'll be team yellow again this time around, it was really fun last time being surprised at having a girl!
I did the Chinese gender prediction and it says boy this time, and according to other old wives tales it's mostly saying girl and a couple of them saying boy. I guess I'll find out this December!


----------



## markswife10

bdb84 said:


> We'll definitely find out the gender beforehand. I love the idea of not knowing, but I'm the kind of person that needs to be able to plan beforehand. :lol: Besides I love shopping for gender specifics.
> 
> I'm thinking boy this time. DH hasn't had a girl born on that side of the family in over two decades, so I think his chances are low. He's one of three boys himself.

Ya never know. My DH was the same way, an entire generation had passed on his side of the family with all boys born. He is one of two boys, his mom's sister had three boys, his dad's brother and sister both had boys. They were shocked when DD was a girl lol! :haha:


----------



## bdb84

He would be so thrilled if we had a girl! <3 But there's a part of me really rooting for a boy. Either way, it works out just right for us.


----------



## Brieanna

Hello all!

I'm cautiously joining in. I am a poas addict too, but I have run out of tests so now don't know what to do first thing in the morning, haha. I've had 2 miscarriages, one before each successful pregnancy so I'm really worried this time because it seems like my body needs a short practice run.

My identical twin sister died very suddenly a few months ago and we were planning on trying to be pregnant together next time so this pregnancy is exciting and bittersweet at the same time. We were really close. My periods have been crazy since she died, due to extreme stress, so I am surprised at the bfp, even though we've been trying. I really hope this little bean sticks! I would love to add a bit of happiness to our family.

I wish all of us a happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## bdb84

:wave: Brieanna. It sounds like this baby is just what your family needs right now. I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your sister.


----------



## jessicaftl

Welcome! 
Glad to see some more are joining us, hoping you have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Welcome! Sorry to hear about your sister, your BFP is definitely a miracle &#10084;&#65039;

I had my 2nd scan today, yolk sac was seen too which is great progress from last Thursday. Now just waiting for midwife appt and then 12 week scan which seems so long away!


----------



## bdb84

I want a scan now! I had my first scan with DD2 at this very gestation (6+1) and got to see and hear the baby's hb. I still have two more weeks to go :( It's not so much the wait that bothers me, but just not having immediate relief that all is well and okay in the meantime. I have no reason to suspect anything is wrong, but I just wish I knew with certainty.


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb84 said:


> I want a scan now! I had my first scan with DD2 at this very gestation (6+1) and got to see and hear the baby's hb. I still have two more weeks to go :( It's not so much the wait that bothers me, but just not having immediate relief that all is well and okay in the meantime. I have no reason to suspect anything is wrong, but I just wish I knew with certainty.

I totally agree, any time I have a cramp or a twinge on one side I'm in panic mode and every time I pee I check for blood...


----------



## Brieanna

Me too. I am checking for blood every time I go to the bathroom and every little cramp I freak out. I've never had a really early scan but I would love to see and hear the heartbeat asap. I would feel so much better. 

No symptoms at all here. But I never really have any symptoms, except last time my boobs really hurt when I breastfed my DD, so it's no surprise. Actually, I have IBS and I have noticed that when I am pregnant it gets a lot better, so kind of the opposite of morning sickness. In one way I am lucky because I don't get sick but I would love to at least FEEL pregnant, instead of just knowing because of the test.


----------



## Sushai

:hi: just wanted to join the group. 

According to my O day Im due on the 11th but the ultrasound Ive had done says the 9th. This will be my 4th baby and we are super excited. 
My main symptom has been some serious nausea and a constant urge to pee. 

Hope these next few months fly past for all of us. Congratulations to you all!


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Hey newbies!! Congrats xx

Off for my first scan tomorrow! I'll be 5+6. Quietly hoping to see a heartbeat but it's probably not gonna happen. I had an ectopic in June - it was super rare and actually stuck to the back of my uterus so I'm quite keen to confirm this is where it should be :)


----------



## Sushai

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Breeelizabeth. Hopefully youll see baby in the right spot.


----------



## bdb84

:wave: Sushai!

Bree- G/L at your scan today! Hoping you catch a glimpse of something <3 I saw a hb at 6+1 with my youngest daughter, so there's hope for you! 

AFM- still no symptoms. I can feel slight soreness to my breasts, but only if I squeeze them first. :lol: Can't you tell I'm feeling pretty desperate for some symptoms?


----------



## jessicaftl

Good luck with your scan, hope everything works out!

I was back on the toilet with (tmi) loose stools again last night. I'm starting to have the intense hunger that wakes me up at night, even though I have a bowl of crackers and a banana beside my bed I'm so ravenous!
My moods are so crazy.


----------



## bdb84

Have any of you ladies gone public with your news yet? Our families know but that is it. I won't do any sort of social media announcing until the 25th when (optimism) I see a healthy heart beat.


----------



## Lucyjo81

BDB- Ill quite happily send you some of my symptoms?! Haha. 

Today Ive been pretty much unable to move from the sofa, if I stand I come over all hot and just want to throw up. Im hungry but looking/smelling/seeing food just makes me nauseous too. 

Not announced to public yet, Im waiting until 12 weeks. I announced early with my first which ended in mmc and then along with all the heartbreak had to tell people too.


----------



## jessicaftl

Three people know from me and my husband told everyone he knows like he always does hah. I wanted to wait but I also wanted to tell close people so they knew either way.


----------



## markswife10

Family knows, we&#8217;re telling DH&#8217;s brother and SIL this weekend. We will be going public probably after our 12 week ultrasound around my birthday at the end of May &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Sushai

Family knows on both our sides but wont be announcing on social media until around 10-12weeks. Just need that reassurance. 

As for symptoms just feeling extremely nauseated and have a constant urge to pee. No sore boobs over here either.


----------



## Brieanna

Only hubby and I and my best friend know. I'm waiting until at least 12 weeks to go public too.

We live hours away from our family (his is south and mine is north) so it's not like they will see. I debated telling my mom and grandma, but if it does end up in miscarriage I don't know how they would deal. Our family has had a lot of tragedy recently, first my uncle (my mom's only sibling and grandma's only son) died unexpectedly while we were driving there to visit them for Christmas and then my twin sister died suddenly a few months ago extremely unexpectedly and so I don't know how they would handle bad news. Both suffer anxiety and my mom suffers from depression too. 

On the other hand, if it sticks and all goes well, like dbd said, this baby will be just what my family needed.

Still no symptoms here. Did anyone else KNOW they were pregnant before the bfp? I don't remember what Dpo I was but I actually woke up to a sharp cramping in my uterus that lasted for about an hour. I thought, "hmm, I think I just got pregnant" went back to sleep and a few days later got a vvvf bfp on a ic.


----------



## rubberducky88

Oh I am not enjoying this first trimester - I feel like I&#8217;ve got a constant hangover! It has also clashed spectacularly with the kids Easter holidays and I am just exhausted!! 
Roll on Monday when I can relax after the school run a little!! Xx


----------



## bdb84

It's so hard for me to even wait until 8 weeks. You ladies are rock stars being able to hold out until 12 weeks. :lol: My SIL is 2 weeks behind me and she just announced yesterday. I remember when I announced instantly with my first two pregnancies. Then I had a m/c my third pregnancy and it changed a lot for me. I still cannot go the entire first trimester not telling anyone, but now I wait until I see the heartbeat.


----------



## jessicaftl

I knew I was preg because we had a slip up and I've always gotten a positive after just one time with all my others, hah. But I also had the symptoms and my husband can always tell before me. He says my mood changes but also the way I look changes, not like glowing, but my features become more pronounced. 
Today I feel a little less nausea, but ravenous. I had two plates of salmon and broccoli last night so that helped but I was starving again before bed.


----------



## bdb84

I actually felt some extreme exhaustion this morning. I slept 8 hours last night (didn't even wake to pee), but this morning was ROUGH! After I dropped my older two kiddos off at school, I came home and made breakfast for DD2 and proceeded to fight the good fight to avoid passing out on the couch. I wanted nothing more than to fall into a deep sleep in my bed but I had somewhere to be in less than an hour. It was torture! I'm definitely sleeping with DD2 here in a bit at naptime.


----------



## jessicaftl

I've felt so exhausted the past couple of days, so I'm right there with you. I've taken like 15 minute cat naps when my two youngers take their nap in the afternoon, but now I feel so tired first thing in the morning I'm even dreading my workouts...


----------



## markswife10

Yeah exhaustion has hit here too! Ive been sooo tired a lot lately. Ive also had pregnancy brain hit. I caught myself trying to put the milk in the cupboard. I also poured my drink into a bowl that was sitting on the counter that I had just used to cook with instead of my glass that was next to it lol!!!:blush::haha::dohh:


----------



## Sushai

Also feeling the exhaustion over here, it also doesnt help that my daughter has a horrible cough at night time that takes ages to soothe. I would love a good nap or just a rest but the kids are on holidays and cant close my eyes for a few minutes for fear they get upto no good while I do.


----------



## jessicaftl

Nausea is bad today, but I also noticed that I'm starting to show already??? This is my fourth, so I expect it a bit earlier, but it's odd I've already got a pooch going on. Of course it looks like I ate a bunch of food, and it's soft, but it's annoying that my pants are already tight on my belly.
Luckily if I need to nap that bad my ten year old does well with the youngest and I can nap during the day, I know I did when I was pregnant with my daughter.


----------



## bdb84

I felt good starting out this pregnancy. I'm thinner now than I was before conceiving my third child, so I was (am) "determined to eat right and not gain much" etc.. except the past two mornings, despite eating very well, I have woken up looking bloated as heck! Ugh. My last two pregnancies I've had to vacate most of my pre-pregnancy wardrobe by 8 weeks due to massive bloat. I was really hoping to go longer this time because I literally got rid of every single piece of maternity clothing that I owned. Ohh well. This is baby #4 for me as well, so I really should expect my body to pop out quick.


----------



## jessicaftl

See, we weren't planning on having another, so I too got rid of all my maternity clothes save for a sweater or two that look okay baggy on me. I've already gained over 8 lbs, which I'm sure is water/blood volume increase, because I haven't been eating much more than the usual! I think there is another in here that's having her fourth, so I think it'll be interesting to see how quickly we all start showing!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Ive been living in leggings and vest tops as thats all I find comfortable at the moment. 

Wearing bras feels like trapping my boobs in a cage, its agony, so going to have to find some fabric ones I think. X


----------



## Brieanna

My pants are feeling tight also, but I don't know how that's possible. I never really ate horribly, but since ttc I have really started eat a lot better. I lost about 10 pounds in the last few months by eating better and getting more excercise. I'm not on a diet per se, just being healthier. I hope it's just bloat. I have my maternity clothes but my kids were born during hot seasons (in Texas) so I will have to get more. I won't complain though. I just really hope this is a successful pregnancy. I'll wear a blanket with a head hole cut into it if I have to stay warm while I'm huge, lol.&#128516;


----------



## bdb84

I'm in Texas, too, Brieanna :wave: It's pretty dang hot here most of the year but thankfully it will be starting to cool off when we're 8-9 months along.


----------



## Sushai

The nausea has kept me from eating the way I normally do. Im eating a lot less as Im just forcing myself to eat my main meals atleast and even then its a very small amount. The last two nights Ive been extremely bloated, my belly goes rock hard and I look a lot further along, its also super uncomfortable for sleeping. I dont remember being this bloated with my other 3 pregnancies. This 4th pregnancy is a lot different in the sense that my symptoms are a lot more pronounced. I dont know if thats because its my 4th or if its because Im much older this time.


----------



## Lynzylou

Hi everyone, just saying hello. Not far along but seem to be having quite a few symptoms so im wondering if im further on then i thought. 

Baby due 17th december 3 days after my own birthday!


----------



## bdb84

:wave: Lynzylou!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Im due a early Christmas present too! Around 7th. 2nd baby my sons 4.

Unsure whether theres 1 or 2 in there yet as scan yesterday showed 2 yolk sacs in the one gestational sac. 
All will be revealed next Friday


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai said:


> The nausea has kept me from eating the way I normally do. I&#8217;m eating a lot less as I&#8217;m just forcing myself to eat my main meals atleast and even then it&#8217;s a very small amount. The last two nights I&#8217;ve been extremely bloated, my belly goes rock hard and I look a lot further along, it&#8217;s also super uncomfortable for sleeping. I don&#8217;t remember being this bloated with my other 3 pregnancies. This 4th pregnancy is a lot different in the sense that my symptoms are a lot more pronounced. I don&#8217;t know if that&#8217;s because it&#8217;s my 4th or if it&#8217;s because I&#8217;m much older this time.

I wondered the same thing, since I had my first when I was in my 20's if morning sickness wasn't as noticed. 
Sadly I cannot eat like I prefer, which is lots of veggies and fruits. I have to eat a lot of carbs to help combat the nausea, and I really don't care for breads. I actually have been put off by garlic, which is on my favorite things ever!
I'm glad there are a few of us having our fourth though, :haha:

7 weeks today for me, one more week until my scan! I cannot wait to see if everything is okay so far. I'm feeling pretty crappy symptom wise. My hunger gets so bad I can't sleep at night and I toss and turn with my 18 month old daughter in her bed beside me. I try to eat a banana, or a cheese stick and maybe a couple of crackers to help calm my stomach and then go back to sleep, but it doesn't always help.

Welcome to Lynzylou!


----------



## bdb84

I thought for sure that this might be my one pregnancy that I would experience all the symptoms most every other women have. This is my 4th baby, but my 1st with my new DH (I was married for 10 years to my ex-H and father of my three). I assumed- different genetics may mean an entirely different pregnancy, but apparently not.

However, I'm not even 7 weeks yet so I have plenty of time for things to get real. Lol


----------



## Sushai

Welcome lynzylou and mrnmrsm! How exciting about your scan mrnmrsm, sounds quite likely that you are carrying multiples, looking forward to an update. 

Happy 7 weeks jessicaftl! Nausea is horrible especially when nothing really helps and your appetite is decreased. Sometimes Ill feel for something, Ill eat a bit and then instantly regret it, its awful!
Bdb84, I was pretty much symptomless with my first three (except both my girls who both gave me a yeast infection as an early symptom, no fun!). Itll be interesting to see whether you end up developing symptoms or not, although believe me you do not want to be nauseous all the time lol. 

I have a scan coming up the this Thursday to check for growth. My hcg levels have done really well, almost tripling in 48hrs but since I had a loss last time at the 6 week mark the doctors want to keep an eye on me and make sure everything is going the way it should. I should be 6w4d by then and Im hoping to see more than just the gestational sac which is all we weve seen so far. These days feel like they are dragging by!


----------



## bdb84

Sushai, with my last pregnancy I had a scan at 6w1d and we saw the sac, fetal pole and a heartbeat! :cloud9:


----------



## jessicaftl

One more week for my scan, mainly for dating, since I was well past my due date last time and my dates were likely off (it was a whole fiasco, I didn't even see a midwife until I was almost 20 weeks along). My midwife remembered about it when I texted her so she ordered one for me this time around. These first few weeks really do drag on, especially when it's all nausea and mood swings.
I've been sucking on ginger hard candies, and I slice up raw ginger and put in my water and that helps a lot, but I really need to eat regularly.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Lynzylou said:


> Hi everyone, just saying hello. Not far along but seem to be having quite a few symptoms so im wondering if im further on then i thought.
> 
> Baby due 17th december 3 days after my own birthday!

Welcome! That was my sons due date, he was born the day after on the 18th 2014 :) x


----------



## sezzolou

Hi everyone,
Thought id drop in. Got my BFP today and think baby would be due around 17th Dec. I am 37 and have 2 boys ages 3 and 4. Feeling symptoms much sooner than my previous pregnancies. I really dont remember this constant nausea last time round.


----------



## Sushai

Welcome sezzolou :hi:


----------



## jessicaftl

Welcome, sezzolou!


----------



## markswife10

Well hello morning sickness! I've felt queasy off and on all day. Here we go... lol


----------



## rubberducky88

I am so over feeling nausea 24/7 :(


----------



## Sushai

I feel you rubberducky88 :hugs:


----------



## bdb84

:wave: sezzolou.

I'm sorry some of you ladies are struggling with nasty symptoms. Hopefully they pass soon.

I don't have any nausea or m/s but my insomnia is out of control. I woke up at 3 to use the restroom and didn't fall back asleep until nearly 6 :( I'm so exhausted this morning because of it.


----------



## Brieanna

Welcome to all the people just joining! :) 

Still no symptoms here. If it wasn't for the test I would have no idea I am expecting. I just realized that us ladies will have nice bumps for Halloween! I've always wanted to do a creative costume when I am pregnant but I was never showing. :)


----------



## bdb84

I painted my belly as a pumpkin years back when I was expecting my 2nd child :lol:


----------



## jessicaftl

Yes, I was pregnant once before on Halloween but wasn't showing enough for it to be fun. It'll be interesting to see what we all do, though!
I'm having the my usual symptoms like very intense dreams, nausea, hunger...
my sense of smell is stronger, too. 
Anyone here use a doppler at home? I tried to use mine, which I wasn't even surprised I couldn't find a heartbeat, since the little one is still so far down in my pelvis. I think I was around 10 weeks when I found my third with it, maybe a little later.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I used a Doppler with my son think I was around 11 weeks when I picked it up. 
I need to order another as I got rid of mine when we decided no more babies &#128584;


----------



## bdb84

That reminds me, I need to get my doppler back from my SIL. I didn't even receive mine until I was in my 2nd trimester so I'm not sure how early you can use them. 

I took a loooong nap this morning. I closed my eyes around 8:10 and woke up at 10:45.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hi Ladies, cautiously introducing myself. 4 weeks pregnant with an EDD of Christmas day.

Paranoid about things going wrong! 

I am planning to tell my fellow Charge Nurses at work and my Manager this week as I work in a high risk environment (forensic mental health) so I will have to adapt what I do!! xxx


----------



## bdb84

:wave: Michelle!


----------



## markswife10

I used my doppler with DD. I found her for the first time at 8 weeks 5 days :) can't wait to use it again with this LO


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies! It&#8217;s been a while since I&#8217;ve been on these forums, but we are expecting #2! Based on LMP, I am due 12/15 but if we go by the date I expected I may have ovulated my due date is 12/20. We were waiting to try until June, but we were also a bit carefree this past cycle and boom! So crazy since it took so long and 1 miscarriage to get our first, who is 19 months now. Of all the months I thought having a December baby would be toughest because of having a birthday so close to Christmas, but maybe it won&#8217;t be so bad. My sister&#8217;s birthday is Dec. 30 though and I always feel bad because everyone usually lumps her birthday in with Christmas. But oh well - minor details. 

I don&#8217;t have an appointment scheduled yet but I had a blood draw today for progesterone levels since I used the suppositories last time to keep my levels up. I expect my doctor will schedule my appointment once she sees those results. I am having nice progression on my cheapie tests so I&#8217;m sitting pretty comfortable for now. 

I&#8217;ve had some mild nausea since Thursday, and today my throat is super dry and I&#8217;m so thirsty but it seems to be developing into a cold, ugh. I&#8217;ve also had some round ligament pain, twinges and fullness in the uterus, some vivid dreams and friskiness, some loose stools too.


----------



## bdb84

:wave: ksquared! 

I'm excited at the prospect of having a December baby, but unfortunately I believe I will have a Thanksgiving baby instead. I'm due on the 2nd but I have never made it to my due date before. I had my first directly on 38 weeks (although his was an induction so that doesn't count). My second came naturally right on 39 weeks and same for my third, but at 37+6. Maybe my fourth is the charm and s/he will make me go the full 40? <3 

My bday is New Year's Eve and I never felt like it was overlooked or thrown in with the holidays, thankfully. Maybe that was intentional by my mom, though, as she always worried I'd feel overlooked. The only thing that concerns me is how much more expensive December will be for my family now. :haha:


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, bdb84! My DH is a Thanksgiving baby - born Nov. 25 so his birthday is sometimes on Thanksgiving Day. He likes it because he gets a huge feast! Plus it usually falls during the long weekend. Hopefully you get your wish for a December baby this time though!

My DD came 5 days late, so Im not sure the likelihood this one will come early but Im hoping s/he will come a little earlier in December. Just a bit of separation from Christmas would be nice! But if my due date really is 12/20 and we go 5 days late again, itll be Christmas Day. Eager for a dating scan but alas I think Im at least a couple of weeks away.


----------



## markswife10

I will more than likely be delivered via scheduled c-section at 36 weeks due to a T cut on my uterus when DD was born (she was a micro preemie due to preeclampsia, we are hoping and praying so hard for no pre-e this time), so it will be mid november here.


----------



## bdb84

My luck I'll go into labor ON Thanksgiving and have to miss dinner. I'll be so mad :lol: 

Markswife- I can only imagine how stressful a micro-preemie was. Prayers this babe smoothly makes it to your c-section date! <3


----------



## jessicaftl

Welcome ladies! 
Almost my scan date, and I can't wait! I imagine I'll go in the first week of December if this is anything like my others, but my father thinks I'll go earlier. Either way I'm thinking I'll be too fat and uncomfortable to enjoy Thanksgiving :haha:
I'll try my doppler again this weekend, since I'll be 8 weeks Friday.
Nausea wasn't too bad yesterday but today I've felt pretty crappy. I've found eating some cheese, a few saltines and either some toast or a banana before bed really helps with not feeling terrible in the middle of the night. I'm trying to nightwean my daughter and she's had some restlessness, but generally is taking to it. I'm still having intense dreams, and feeling irritable.


----------



## bdb84

When is your scan, Jessica? I'm excited for you!


----------



## sezzolou

Hi girls,
Hope you are all well. I finally got a positive on a digital. I must have ovulated later than i thought and that may be why it took so long to get a positive. My nausea has been better today....phew!
 



Attached Files:







C08B88D8-E29A-4C8B-AB20-20D85E373996.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## markswife10

bdb84 said:


> My luck I'll go into labor ON Thanksgiving and have to miss dinner. I'll be so mad :lol:
> 
> Markswife- I can only imagine how stressful a micro-preemie was. Prayers this babe smoothly makes it to your c-section date! <3

It was definitely a roller coaster! Thanks! That's what we're praying and hoping for too <3


----------



## Lucyjo81

I reckon Ill be close around due date, my first was born on her due date and 2nd was day before, but this one could completely surprise me!


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb84 said:


> When is your scan, Jessica? I'm excited for you!

It's Friday night after my 3 year old's doctor appointment! If I get pics I'll definitely load them here. I cannot wait either hehe. Did you say you're having one done soon?


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies,

Can I join please? Due on Xmas day 25/12! 
C section will prob have to be done so He/she wont be born then (hopefully)! 

Hope you are all doing well...

4weeks and 1day here and really impatient already! My Oh keeps saying " this is going to be a looong 9 months" haha xx


----------



## ksquared726

markswife10 - oh how stressful! Wishing you a smooth pregnancy and delivery this time around :flower:

Bdb84 - Oh man I didnt even think about the eating struggle well have at Thanksgiving! I guess if that happens someone will just have to make you a 2nd Thanksgiving :).

Jessicaftl - So exciting that your scan is almost here! My doctor wants to see me between 7-8 weeks, but that means I still have more than 2 weeks to go. Sigh.

Sezzolou- congrats on the digi!! And as awful as the nausea can be, it is kind of comforting lol. Today my cheapie test was much darker than yesterday, almost as dark as the control line. And super nauseous this morning. Feeling pretty positive that this will stick!

Lucyjo81 - thats nice your first 2 have be right on target! I really really just dont want to be late again.

As for me, holy morning sickness Batman! Ive only had a very mild queasiness off and on up until this morning. Full on dry heaves because my stomach was empty, cold sweats, white as a ghost. Had to force myself to eat and drink ginger lemon tea before I could manage getting ready for work and it was a struggle. Stomach is still sensitive but I have some crackers and water at my desk. I never threw up with DD but I got close a couple of times. It was never this early though. Im only 5 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## ksquared726

Hi, buttercupbabi!! Congratulations! :wave:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Ksquared- Im with you on the nausea, Ive literally had it since the get go, can barely eat some days apart from Ice lollies. My nose is super super sensitive and certain smells instantly make me heave, its so horrible. 

Hoping weve not struck down for too long, Ive barely suffered any symptom in both previous pregnancies. X


----------



## Sushai

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:

I have my scan today and Im super nervous about it. I really hope we see a little blob this time. 

Nausea is still awful, its still happening all day but seems a lot worse at night. Plus Im all bloated at night and with my sore boobs makes falling asleep and then sleeping itself quite a challenge.


----------



## bdb84

:wave: buttercup!

Sushai- I hope your scan goes well. <3

Jessica- My scan is next Wednesday morning. :cloud9: I'm so excited, yet still so nervous.


----------



## ksquared726

Lucyjo81 - Me too. Last time I mainly had some gassiness and sore boobs plus a few bloody noses, but overall I felt not too bad. Constant nausea is the worst.

Sushai - good luck at your scan!! Im sorry youre dealing with nausea too and trouble sleeping on top of it. :hugs:


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb84- woo, can't wait, only a week left!

buttercupbabi - welcome!! 

bloating and nausea is terrible because I feel super hungry and sick at the same time, but so full that I cannot eat and then the nausea gets worse. My nausea has been come and go the past couple of days, yesterday I felt pretty bad, and today it's a bit more mild. I don't remember how it was other than feeling pretty crappy until the end of first trimester with past pregnancies. I have to be careful of eating too much fiber because it does such a number on my bowels. Which sucks because I love my fruits and veggies and beans!
My boobs are a bit sore, but I've noticed let-down is very uncomfortable when feeding either child. Today is my younger son's birthday (we're celebrating this weekend) so things are a bit excited around my house.


----------



## Sushai

Just had my scan and boy was I in for a surprise! 
upload pictures

Both babies measuring as they should and both have heartbeats! 
DH has no clue and Im scratching my head wondering how to tell him. Twins dont run in my family!


----------



## jessicaftl

oh wow! Congrats!!! This is exciting! I'm glad I checked this thread before I went to bed... please let us know what dh thinks!


----------



## ksquared726

Jessica - happy birthday to your DS! I&#8217;m still nursing my DD too but it&#8217;s only twice a day, so I don&#8217;t have a lot of milk and don&#8217;t really feel the letdown anymore. I do feel slightly more sensitive though especially when she first latches.

Sushai - Holy wow!!!! Congrats that&#8217;s so crazy! Are you excited or mostly just in shock right now??


----------



## Sushai

Thanks ladies.

Ksquared726 Im still in shock! Hopefully the shock starts to wear off once DH knows.


----------



## bdb84

Jessica- Happy belated bday to your son! <3

Sushai- Omgoodness, how exciting!! How did your DH take the news?


----------



## ksquared726

Only a hint of queasiness this morning, so hopefully that means I won&#8217;t be dealing with horrible morning sickness every day. Woo! My tests got super dark yesterday, so I wonder if I had a surge of hcg and that contributes to stronger ms?

Today my test is even darker still, and it&#8217;s just slightly darker than the control now! I&#8217;m around 21dpo and this is around the same time with DD that my tests went darker than the control too. I&#8217;ll probably stop testing in a few days but I enjoy seeing that line pop up! Lol.

**Oops, not sure why the photo flipped upside down. The test line is on the right, farthest from my hand.
 



Attached Files:







D50043EE-D764-4147-9999-7A5FE4BC22A3.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SteffyRae

Hi everyone! The ads on here are making my phone glitch lol.
I found out yesterday (at 7/8 dpo O.O ) that I'm pregnant with my 4th and last baby. EDD based on ovulation is NYE.
Do we happen to have a secret facebook group yet by chance? I'm much more active on there!


----------



## jessicaftl

Welcome, SteffyRae, I don't think we have a Facebook group (yet), but I really hope we do because I'm also much more active on there haha. You're among quite a few of us expecting our fourth babies! So much excitement!


----------



## SteffyRae

Yes I've been reading through the thread and its nice to see others with 4th babies this go around! If no one makes a group im happy to do it, Id just like to make sure it remains secret at least for now since I'm not planning to announce for a long time.


----------



## SteffyRae

I've been reading a bit, I'm supposed to be Gandalf for halloween so I guess I'll be pregnant Gandalf lmao. I have no symptoms except some light cramping (which of course worries me) and vivid dreams. To be fair I'm like 3w 3d pregnant so its not much of a hormonal change yet. Normally i just feel queezy and my boobs hurt, Im still nursing my youngest so I hope I'm the 30% that doesn't have a milk drop and that they just don;t hurt! Although I wonder about my levels because I got a light positive frer at 7/8 dpo and a positive digi 8/9 dpo.


----------



## jessicaftl

SteffyRae said:


> I've been reading a bit, I'm supposed to be Gandalf for halloween so I guess I'll be pregnant Gandalf lmao. I have no symptoms except some light cramping (which of course worries me) and vivid dreams. To be fair I'm like 3w 3d pregnant so its not much of a hormonal change yet. Normally i just feel queezy and my boobs hurt, Im still nursing my youngest so I hope I'm the 30% that doesn't have a milk drop and that they just don;t hurt! Although I wonder about my levels because I got a light positive frer at 7/8 dpo and a positive digi 8/9 dpo.

Well, I tandem nursed while pregnant with my third and I noticed my milk dropped a lot around second trimester. I got nursing aversion really bad and it never really went away, even if it did lessen a bit after my daughter was born. I plan to triandem nurse but it's hard to say if my son will self wean or not. For the first time, he didn't nurse yesterday, but today he's asking for it, so we'll see how it goes. I hope your supply doesn't drop, but I've only met a few lucky ladies in tandem groups on FB that have had such luck! 
The vivid dreams are a big one for me, they're usually very interesting dreams too, and one of my favorite parts of pregnancy haha. 
I didn't get a positive until 14 dpo (if my calculation is right, I may have ovulated a little later though). I tested a week after having our "woops" and it didn't show positive for so long.
As for nausea, ugh, some days it's really bad and others it's so mild I forget all about being preg (other than my clothes being tight). Last night I did not sleep well at all so I am so exhausted and nauseated today.


----------



## Sushai

Welcome SteffyRae :hi:

Just updating on how I told DH about our surprise twins. It wasnt anything creative as the shock didnt let me think straight. I just said to him if he wanted to talk about my doctors appointment and he was like ok. I quickly went through what was said at the appointment and then got to the ultrasound part. I said to him so we did the ultrasound and this is what we saw I handed him the picture, he looked at it and then at me. He asks what is this? I said what do you think it is? He takes a moment and then says is it twins? To which I reply yes it is he didnt believe me lol. Until I swore to him that we are indeed having twins he got extremely happy and excited (literally jumping up and down). Once he calmed down he was like Babe, were going to need a bigger car! Lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Hehe, that's awesome!


----------



## SteffyRae

Sushai that&#8217;s nuts, and you have 3 singletons too. How exciting and nervewracking that must be.


----------



## SteffyRae

Jessica, our youngest are like 2 weeks apart. I want to tandem nurse too but who knows what will happen. I hope you get more rest tonight!


----------



## SteffyRae

Okay I made a Facebook group. If you&#8217;d like to join post your email associated with Facebook here or message it to me. Because it&#8217;s secret I have to add via email or we have to be Facebook friends.


----------



## jessicaftl

Thanks! I messaged you. 
I also reinjured my knee turning wrong last night and god knows it took over a month of being soft with exercising to let it heal and now it's hurting again to where I'm limping like a pirate. That was part of the issue last night, that and the upset stomach. Today I am taking it a bit easy and it's hard because I want to clean and do house work.


----------



## ksquared726

Sushai - thats so sweet!! Im glad he was so excited!

Steffyrae - Thanks! I messaged you too.

Jessica - ouch! So sorry about your knee. What a pain (literally!). I didnt know about the supply drop in the 2nd tri. My supply is so low now with DD only nursing twice a day, so I wonder if shell wean after that. I have mixed feelings. Im a little nervous about the idea of nursing 2 at once, but also dont want her to stop if shes not ready!


----------



## jessicaftl

Honestly tandem nursing isn't bad, and it's a great way to let the little ones bond, but it can be super stressful. I've seen a few moms that really didn't care for it, but most of them didn't regret their decision. I didn't know much about it going into pregnancy with my third! I also only nurse two times a day, as I'm trying to cut out that morning feed for the two of my kids. 
I'll be okay, I decided to use my immersion blender to blend up a couple of bananas, some peanut butter, a little almond milk and some oats, for a quick smoothie with some vitamins in it.


----------



## Brieanna

How exciting, twins!

I tandem nursed mine. Around the second trimester I had horrible nipple pain (it felt like needles stabbing my nipples) and bad nursing aversion, but, luckily, my supply never suffered, although apparently the milk started tasting better, lol. The pain got better after the birth.

I'm sorry to everyone who feels sick. :( Still no symptoms here, but I never really had any with my other pregnancies either. I wish I did because I honestly don't feel pregnant.

Thanksgiving will be difficult! Both mine were about a week late, but the first was an emcs and the second I tried for a vbac, but ended up with a C-section and he spent a little time in the NICU, so I'm not sure what will happen with this one.

I'm from San Marcos TX, in between Austin and San Antonio but my family is close to Dallas and DH's is close to Houston. I have a feeling I'm not driving too much for the Christmas and Thanksgiving holidays this year. Hopefully both our families understand!


----------



## markswife10

Full blown nausea has hit! Yesterday I had trouble stomaching most foods, was very nauseous and dry heaving all day. Today Ive been sicky and threw up this morning after dry heaving all morning. Keep growing little bean! All of this really calms my nerves though because out of all of my pregnancies Ive only ever experienced morning sickness with one, my DD. I never had it with any of my miscarriages.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies; i see a lot of you having scans around 8weeks, do you book these privately or is this something they do in your country?

In the UK its 12 weeks but don't think i can wait that long. Might look into a private early scan x


----------



## bdb84

Sushai- I'm so glad your DH is excited. His reaction is super sweet!

Brie- :wave: from another Texan. I also have asymptomatic pregnancies. I'm always thankful for easy pregnancies but not until AFTER I have confirmed a healthy baby in there. The first trimester is so nerve wracking when you do not feel pregnant at all. 

Buttercup- I think scans are dependent upon your medical provider down here in the states. With my first and second pregnancies, I did not have one until 12 weeks. With my 3rd, I had one at 6 weeks because of a previous miscarriage. This time around my doctor wants me in at 8 weeks for a dating scan. So it's been different for me nearly every go 'round.


----------



## Lynzylou

Hi, what&#8217;s the Facebook group called? Can I add myself that way I can&#8217;t remember which email I&#8217;m registered with for Facebook


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aah OK, well that's really good that they are doing that 

I'll just wait until my 12weeks, I am so impatient though - only 4 weeks realistically and Im going mad already haha!
Can't wait to find out the gender too this time so we can start planning!
Didn't find out last time and it was h3ll! I dont really like plain white stuff lol
Kind of hoping for a little pink bow this time as we have 2 boys and i know how much my eldest wants a sister (even asked one for his bday - he doesnt quite understand how it works lol) xx


----------



## bdb84

Fx you get your girl, buttercup! I'm leaning towards wanting another little :blue: since my only boy is 12 years old now. I had two girls in a row following him. I do have a sweet step-son that is the same age as my youngest DD, but I truly would love to raise another baby boy. Of course DH is longing for a little girl. He loves my two girls enough as it is, but I think he's secretly wanting his own little princess to call him Dad.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Sushai!! Oh my goodness, that is so exciting! 

I would love to have twins, but not sure how I would cope &#128584;

Buttercupbabi - only early scans Ive had in pregnancy have been due to bleeding or ectopic etc. I booked private scan with my son at 8 weeks and it was really amazing. Waiting 12 weeks is so long!! X


----------



## jessicaftl

Hello ladies! 8 weeks today, which also means: scan day!
I'm a little nervous, though. I don't think scans this early are the norm at least around here. I'm having one this time around so early because of what happened when I was pregnant with my daughter and my dates being off I ended up not being able to have my water birth because I was technically 42w2d when my water broke and ended up having to go to the hospital, which I really didn't want. My midwife told me that if I did ever end up pregnant again to get a dating scan so that I wouldn't have to go through that hassle again, so here we are. The funny thing was that the entire pregnancy I measured like a week or nine days behind every time, even at my 20 week scan, but they never did move my dates then. I really want a water birth this go, as I hate hospital settings so much, I get almost panic attacks.
I'm feeling a little better today than I did yesterday, but I am still hobbling like a pirate :haha:.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## bdb84

Yay for scan day! I can't wait to see your little one :cloud9:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Thanks BDB, I have to say I do love little baby boys, growing up I would have always said I want a daughter bla bla bla until I had a my son and then realised how special they are! A third boy would be just as amazing but would be nice for once to have a girl on my side when they all pick on me ha ha...

Will you and DH go and have a gender scan to find out? Here in the UK i heard that some hospitals can charge you an extra £50 to find out the gender as its taking a lot of their time! So might go and do that privately so its not rushed either...

Good look Jessica  xxx


----------



## jessicaftl

Buttercupbabi said:


> Thanks BDB, I have to say I do love little baby boys, growing up I would have always said I want a daughter bla bla bla until I had a my son and then realised how special they are! A third boy would be just as amazing but would be nice for once to have a girl on my side when they all pick on me ha ha...
> 
> Will you and DH go and have a gender scan to find out? Here in the UK i heard that some hospitals can charge you an extra Â£50 to find out the gender as its taking a lot of their time! So might go and do that privately so its not rushed either...
> 
> Good look Jessica  xxx

I was so happy we were team yellow and pleasantly surprised with a girl last time! We're gonna do it again, too.
We don't get charged for finding out.

Thank you, I'm super nervous about my scan, probably just because I'm thinking maybe they won't find anything alive or something has gone wrong but I bet a lot of it is in my head! It's not until very late this evening, but if I do get pics I will upload one on here or in the facebook group for you guys to see!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Wow! Awesome Sushai!! Twins! :)
Hubby keeps saying I'm growing 2. Haha
We have no twins on either side so chances are really low.. even though I know it's always a possibility I'm pretty sure there is only one. &#128522;


----------



## SteffyRae

Lynzylou its secret so you wont be able to find it. If you add me as a friend I can add you that way though. Its Steffany Hosmer and my picture is a cartoon of my family. 
I think Im going to try and convince my husband we should be team green this tim! Idk we are both impatient. 
I went for my first bloods today. Its so late in the day I wont have results till Monday, which is when I have my second draw to check for doubling numbers... this weekend is going to take forever. I will have a dating scan since she apparently wont use my ovulation date to calculate my edd and I have not a clue when my lmp was due to breastfeeding irregularity. But whatever yay Ill have my scan in like the next 2.5 weeks or so. 
Also Ive added everyone that Ive gotten an email for so far &#128522;


----------



## bdb84

Buttercup- We will definitely be finding out the gender. I absolutely love the idea of waiting until birth, but I could never do it. So we'll find out sometime between 14-16 weeks depending on if I have the blood test like I had last time that tells you the gender.


----------



## jessicaftl

Hey ladies!
Scan went great, my dates look spot on and I even got a pic. I'll upload it this evening when I get home, but the lil one had a heart rate of 156.


----------



## SteffyRae

Aw yay how exciting Jessica!


----------



## ksquared726

Yay Jessica!!!

Omg, pregnancy rhinitis anyone? I didnt know what this was until I got this horrible stuffy nose and lots of mucous. And now I come to find out that this can last until birth?! Noooooooooo!! I really really hope Im lucky and it goes away. I dont have sinus problems usually so fingers crossed. In the meantime I broke out the humidifier :dohh:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Thats great Jessica, so pleased you had a great scan!


----------



## Sushai

Thats fantastic news Jessica! Cant wait to see the pic of your little one. 

Oh no ksquared726! I really hope for your sake that doesnt stick around your whole pregnancy.


----------



## markswife10

Yay for a great scan Jessica! 

Sorry about the stuffies ksquared. No fun!

AFM, lemonheads have become my best friend. So far it is the only thing that relieves my nausea.


----------



## Lynzylou

Steffy I&#8217;ve added you as a friend if you get one from a random English person


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hi steffy, my email is [email protected] (dont laugh its an old school email) haha.

I keep forgetting this group is on here!!!! 

Ive been at work the last 2 days, I have told my colleagues I am pregnant as my manager agreed with it being a high risk environment it would be better for my colleagues to know and protect me. It went well, they were lovely. Obviously if the worst happens it will be horrible but its been nice to have support.

I have such bad burning pain on my bikini line, its so bizarre. I never had this before!! Also the nausea is driving me insane, I never had this before either especially so early!! Eating helps but i dont have an appetite. 

Buttercup I have had early scans in both previous pregnancies due to bleeding (which I have also had already but not a lot) I am awaiting a scan date to come through for this time too, if not I will pay for a private one at 7.5 weeks I think!!


xxxx


----------



## jessicaftl

ksquared726 said:


> Yay Jessica!!!
> 
> Omg, pregnancy rhinitis anyone? I didnt know what this was until I got this horrible stuffy nose and lots of mucous. And now I come to find out that this can last until birth?! Noooooooooo!! I really really hope Im lucky and it goes away. I dont have sinus problems usually so fingers crossed. In the meantime I broke out the humidifier :dohh:

I always get a constant runny nose with pregnancy, and now that it's coming into grass season here which I'm allergic to (when it blooms down where they farm it) it is *terrible*. I have to blow my nose constantly during the night as it is, I've only met a few other women that were lucky to have this issue. 

That being said, thank you all for messages! I'm super busy on the weekends when my husband is here and we are doing our yard work and house work in the nice weather. My bloating is still annoying, and nausea is still there a bit but not so bad if I'm eating consistently. I haven't had a chance yet to upload my pic on here but I did post it in the Facebook group :)


----------



## silver_penny

Pregnant with #6 here! Due December 15th with our little surprise. This is my fifth pregnant that I have breastfed through, my fourth pregnancy tandem feeding through.


----------



## jessicaftl

Welcome, silver, I'm still tandem feeding my two youngest, too! Glad to have you here with us :)


----------



## bdb84

:wave: silver!

Jessica- I was hoping to see your update! I'm so glad everything checked out perfectly :cloud9: Can't wait to see your scan pic. 

ksquared- I have had the worst congestion the past few days. I've been miserable! I'm not sure if it's pregnancy related or just something going around, though, because all of my kiddos have had some sort of crud here lately. 

AFM- 3 more days until my first scan and appointment <3


----------



## jessicaftl

https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg576/jessicaftl99/20180420_180715_zpsgai6uyp6.jpg

Okay you guys, here's a pic!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Have any of you ladies experienced sore hip pain? My right hip is hurting a little bit??

Im not even 5 weeks yet! 
Also keep getting mild cramping more on the left side? My body has gone through previous pregnancies and 2 c sections, maybe its just weaker now!! xx


----------



## jessicaftl

I always get hip pain, I think the relaxin hormone is a big part of it.


----------



## Sushai

Welcome silver :hi:

bdb how exciting! Not long to go now for your scan, looking forward to a picture. 

Jessica what a sweet ultrasound. Makes it so much more real after being able to see baby. 

Buttercupbabi I too have been getting hip pain and it sometimes radiates into my legs. Although I do suffer from spd in pregnancy and sciatica as well.


----------



## silver_penny

I've gotten hip pain in the past but have found that doing squats have really helped prevent the pain... as the ligaments loosen, the more toned muscles help keep everything in place!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks guys. Turns out I just have a cold lol. Stuffiness is better but I have a cough now, and now DD has it too and DH may be getting it now. Note to self: stop freaking out that every new symptom is going to last forever, or when symptoms go away. I KNOW I shouldnt read into symptoms but I do anyway! Ugh!

Buttercupbabi - yes I had it when I was pregnant with dd early on especially. It was on the side I ovulated, so I think it was the corpus luteum being active and releasing progesterone. Its the follicle that released the egg and it sustains the pregnancy while the placenta forms. 

Jessica - what an adorable little gummy bear! <3

Bdb- Im sorry youre sick too! 

Welcome, silver!!


----------



## Sushai

Ksquared its so hard to not read into every little twinge and change we feel. I freaked out as my symptoms seem to have disappeared for a day but they came back the very next day. Talk about anxiety and stress levels skyrocketing!


----------



## jessicaftl

I know what you mean; I haven't had MS very strong for a few days but I know itll just pop back really bad some day to mess with me. First trimester is so stressful that way. I honestly cannot wait until second trimester just to have the different stresses lol


----------



## bdb84

I think I had my very first bout of nausea this pregnancy. It waited until 8 weeks to make an appearance :( I could only imagine this day in and day out. The only thing that seemed to really calm it was a few popsicles.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hello ladies :hi: please can I join you, I&#8217;m cautiously pregnant due 20th December, hoping he/she comes early to be a bit further away from Christmas


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - Welcome! 

bdb - hope you don't feel too bad today! Can't wait to see how your scan goes tomorrow :D

AFM I'm so tired, but my kids have some sort of a head cold and it kept us up last night, I'll probably take it easy as my body goes through it, luckily the nausea isn't too bad (knock on wood) for now, so I'll probably sip on a popsicle and cool water to soothe my throat and runny sinuses. I hope that what's left of my breastmilk helps the little ones, since they seem to get over anything much faster than my oldest. Where's my magic cure? :haha:
It's going to be hot here the next couple of days, and I have yard work to do... so busy lol

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Hi again everyone. Hope you all had a great weekend.
Welcome to all the newest expecting Momma's :)
I'm doing ok here. Still justvsime moderate nausea.

We told the girls the news this weekend. My oldest cried. She was so happy! The youngest too but she was questioning the part about not being the youngest anymore. She was saying Iver and over, " You mean I really get to be a big Sister"?! We had custom "big girl" reveal shirts done. They were pretty amazing!!

We also told a few close friends as through girls were dying to share the news with their friends and their parents are all our closest friends.

And then.. we told his Parents and siblings :) 
It went really well. Everyone is really happy 

Now, all my Parents have to do is get home from Texas so we can still the beans to my side of the family!! 
I'm dying to tell them but want to do it in person &#55357;&#56842;

Good luck with everyone's scans and bloods.

I'm going on May 8 for a scan. I will be 10 weeks. 
Can't wait to get a peek!


----------



## MrsDuck

I&#8217;m so jealous, my scan isn&#8217;t til 8th June, stil aaaaaaages away. I&#8217;ll love seeing everyone else&#8217;s though to help the time pass.


----------



## bdb84

:wave: Mrs. Duck

T-minus 16 hours until my scan. But who's counting? :haha: 

Is anyone noticing any physical changes to their bodies yet?


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb84 said:


> :wave: Mrs. Duck
> 
> T-minus 16 hours until my scan. But who's counting? :haha:
> 
> Is anyone noticing any physical changes to their bodies yet?

Ooh, I can't wait to hear about your results! I did upload a pic earlier, I am not sure if you saw it though. I can't wait to see yours!

Only physical changes I've noticed is my belly sticks out a bit. My boobs haven't really changed at all since I'm still bf. And oddly I never get a linea negra, until after delivery of all my children. I've been taking weekly bump photos but it still looks like I ate a bunch of food :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Bdb how exciting, only a couple of hours to go :coffee: I love looking at scan pics

Im a couple of weeks behind most of you but my trousers are already starting to feel tight, last time I easily got to 12 weeks without anyone noticing, this time Im guessing Im going to show more


----------



## markswife10

I'm jealous of all of the scans too. My dr appointment is a week from today, but I'm not expecting a scan because my doctor usually does the first scan at 12 weeks. IDK if I can convince them to give me another lol. 

7 weeks 1 day today and feeling sick sick sick. The nausea is wearing on me and getting old. After 3 and a half years of infertility, though, I'm glad for the reassurance that baby is growing and things are going well.


----------



## bdb84

Hi ladies! I had my scan this morning and everything looks great! Baby is measuring a few days ahead putting me at an end of November EDD but Im sticking here. :) HB of 170!


----------



## jessicaftl

Woo I honestly kept checking to see if you'd posted. I'm so happy your scan went well. Looks like we are closer in dates too, Haha. Great pic!


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, Jessica! I have a feeling we'll be delivering around the same time :cloud9: I just am really hoping I do not go into labor on Thanksgiving Day. I will absolutely finish my food before heading to the hospital :haha:


----------



## jessicaftl

Haha, I told DH something along the lines of how am I going to eat all that tasty food when I'll be so fat! I feel you'll probably go before me based on your past experiences of always going early, I've bet I'll go on Pearl Harbor Day.


----------



## MrsDuck

Wonderful scan pic bdb :happydance: 

Markswife good luck at getting a scan before 12 weeks, Ill be trying my hardest too. 12 weeks seems so far off still :coffee: Im certainly not jealous of your sickness, but like you say at least its reassuring 

Ladies I hope you get to eat your dinners at home rather than in the hospital (but at least you wont have to cook it then :haha: )


----------



## Sushai

Ive missed quite a bit!

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:

SS_Momma_of_2 your girls reaction to your baby news is so sweet! Its so exciting being able to tell family such good news. 

bdb Im so glad your scan went well and that baby is measuring perfectly. 

Afm, Ive been extremely tired. I had a 2.5hr nap yesterday and that still wasnt enough. My hips have been quite sore that I ended up sleeping with a pillow propped in between my legs which helped a little bit, but was really annoying as I move a lot when I sleep. Hope all you other ladies are having it much easier.


----------



## markswife10

Yay for the awesome scan bdb!!! 

Duck, lol, I know! 12 weeks seems like FOREVER! I guess it's like 5 weeks from where I'm at now, but still too far away. I WANNA SEE BABY!!! lol! I might just tell them I need the reassurance after having mc's...

Sushani, I feel ya on the exhausted. I'm sorry about your hip pain though :( I hope it goes away!


----------



## SteffyRae

Hi all! Ive finally got my bloods back and it went from 20 at 9 dpo to 120 at 12 dpo. She did another round of bloods today at 14 dpo since she didnt order the progesterone on the first ones. Im still feeling super tired. I also nearly threw up at the grocery store and Im not sure if that was lunch not agreeing with me or the start of sickness.


----------



## jessicaftl

Steffy, sorry about the nausea, hope it passes soon or at least you find some relief for it. I'm not sure about your numbers but they seem okay to me???
AFM
I feel so crappy right now from pregnancy and being sick. My stomach has been bloated and hungry all day and yesterday because I'm so worn out from it all. Doesn't help that my kids are having a hard time sleeping as well, but luckily they seem on the mend. I've been forcing myself to eat constantly and it is only helping so much. I can't wait to taste food again, and actually sleep for longer than one hour at a time. 
The little ones usually stay calm while I rest on my bed, so at least there is some reprieve.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Hi to all you newcomers! 

bdb what a great scan. I hope first tri has been treating everyone well.
I've been on bnb hiatus lol. 
Had my scan two weeks ago which showed a yolk sac and gest sac but the tec thought it was measuring <5 weeks so couldn't date it. I figured it's normal to be a few days off in early pregnancy.
Going back for my repeat scan tomorrow (I'll be 8+1) so fingers crossed for positive news! 

Also have my first OB appointment next week on my birthday! So that's exciting.


----------



## Brieanna

jessicaftl- I'm sorry you have a cold and can't sleep. I have a cold too and I feel you how it's hard when you're so exhausted but can't sleep!

ssMomma-What a great reaction when you told your family! I wish I could tell people, but I'm not quite ready yet.

bdb84- good scan and great heartbeat! I can't wait until I see a heartbeat. I am so anxious about it. 

Mrsduck-Ive been feeling a bit bloated, but nothing too bad so far. It sounds like you will be in maternity clothes pretty soon. :)

markswife- Sorry about your nausea, but I'm glad it is reassuring. I have no nausea but I wish I did so I would feel pregnant.

Sushsi- I'm sorry about your sore hips. I used a body pillow last pregnancy. I need to dig that out again. My back is what bothers me when I'm pregnant further along, but sleeping with a pillow helps.

SteffyRae-being nauseous is horrible. I have had IBS dince I was small and, strangely enough, it gets better when I'm pregnant, but all the rest of the time I definitely understand how much being sick is horrible.

Breeelizabeth-how exciting for your first scan soon. I can't wait for mine. 

AFM- As I've said before, last year my identical twin sister died very suddenly. We were very close and she lived with us the last few years after a bad divorce. Her death was very hard on me (I'm actually extremely excited I got pregnant because my cycles were all over the place after she died because of stress).My life will never be the same, but it has changed a few things for the better. I've been doing more things I've always wanted to do, because there might not be a "later".

Our only other sibling, my brother, is getting married in a few days at Scarborough Fair and, with the feeling of "I've always wanted to do it" and even though it was expensive and we are always watching money, I decided to scrimp around more and I ordered a custom made dress from Scotland, made to fit me with all my measurements and everything. I got it a few weeks ago and tried it on and it was beautiful! Perfect! It fit like a glove! Today I'm packing everything because we're leaving soon and I tried it on again. It doesn't fit anymore. &#128542; 

It fits everywhere, except the bust now (guess my boobs have gotten bigger without me really noticing) and there is no way to fix it in time. Im a larger girl and it's really hard to find a dress that looks good so I can't get another one. I have other Renaissance dresses, but they are all peasant dresses and bodices. The custom dress is made of crushed velvet and satin and other beautiful material! I'm sad but at least that hopefully means that the little bean is doing ok because obviously SOMETHING is making my boobs bigger, haha.

I also need to come up with an excuse for not drinking because a few months ago I told them how neat it was they will have different kinds of beer and stuff because their wedding is on a special Ale tasting day. They know I don't normally go to the doctor unless I'm really sick (or pregnant, haha) so I don't think they will believe the "antibiotic" excuse. I definitely don't want them to find out that day and steal it from my future sister in-law! I would feel awful! That's her day!

Sorry so long! Hopefully everyone is having as good of a time as they can with so many being sick and I'm looking forward to seeing more scans!


----------



## SteffyRae

Jessica: yep numbers are fantastic, they are supposed to double every 48-72 hours and right now they are doubling approximately every 1.2 days. 
Brieanna can you be someones designated driver and not drink because of that?


----------



## jessicaftl

Brieanna - sorry about your dress woes, I don't drink so I can't come up with a good excuse there :shrug:. I hope your boobs being bigger is a positive sign as well!

Steffy - That's great! 

AFM, I finally found a heartbeat on my doppler this morning and it was so comforting and exciting all at the same time! It took forever to find, too. I got to listen for about 30 seconds or so before it moved around. It doesn't help that my head is still a wee bit cloudy from getting over being sick so it's hard to hear. 
I hope everyone else is doing okay!


----------



## SteffyRae

So my progesterone is apparently in a gray area right now so we will see what the next few days do..


----------



## jessicaftl

SteffyRae said:


> So my progesterone is apparently in a gray area right now so we will see what the next few days do..

:hugs: Hope it all works out well!


----------



## dove830

Hi all....cautiously joining in. EDD is Dec 30. This is a complete surprise. We stopped trying almost 2 years ago, after many failed IUI procedures. I just turned 43, and neither of us thought pregnancy was possible. We just found out yesterday. I took a $ store test just to rule out pregnancy, lol....when it turned positive before the dye completely ran across it. I ran out and bough 3 more tests--all different kinds. Same result. So here I am. I'll be calling my dr today. I have never had implantation bleeding before, but had what I assume was IB twice last week--last Tuesday and Friday...scared it's twins....anyone else have IB? We have 3 kids--11,9, and 4. I'm a little shocked and scared right now. Trying not to stress. I assume with my AMA, and all that goes with it, plus the fact that I was not tracking anything means that I will have a scan sooner rather than later. Whew! That felt good to write out!! 

Hoping to get to know everyone throughout this journey. I'd love to be added to the Facebook group too, but I can't remember my password to the email associated with it. Is there a way around it? 

Congratulations all :)


----------



## bdb84

:wave: dove and congrats on your pregnancy! My three kiddos are all about the same age as yours (within a year). <3 

jessica- :cloud9: for finding the baby's hb! Where did you find it located at? 

Steffy- :hugs: Thinking good thoughts for you. Are you on a progesterone supplement? 

Breeelizabeth- Fx for your scan today! :dust: 

Brieanna- I'm sorry about the dress, but yay for a growing baby! <3 Perhaps everybody will be so busy at the wedding that they won't notice what others are or are not drinking? Or you may have just woken up 'out of sorts' that morning and beer does not sound good? :lol: 

AFM- We told "the world" yesterday about the baby. I know I'm still early (9+1 weeks according to my OB) but I feel so much more optimistic now that I've seen a little gummy bear that actually resembles a baby and that beautiful little heart :cloud9:


----------



## SteffyRae

Hi Dove! Congratulations!! Do you have a family history of twins? That would be something! 

Thank you Jessica

Bdb no Im not but they said if its still low on Monday (draw tomorrow results Monday) they will put me on some. So fingers crossed bean stays out this weekend.


----------



## dove830

Actually, BOTH side have twins :O


----------



## Sushai

Brieanna, sorry to hear about your dress. It sounds really lovely from your description. Hopefully bigger boobs is a very positive sign that all is progressing well. 

How exciting with all these scans that are coming up, cant wait to see pictures!

Jessica thats so fantastic you found babys heartbeat. 

SteffyRae, hope your progesterone goes up in the next few days. 

Dove congratulations and welcome :hi: since you have twins running on your side you have a high chance of having twins. Im having twins myself and have done a bit of reading, fraternal twins are determined by the mother and identicals is by chance nothing to do with genetics. Will be excited to see if your hunch is right. 

bdb84 thats fantastic that youve announced!

Afm, I slept all night with a pillow between my thighs and Ive woken up a lot less sore than previous nights. My left hip is the one that hurts the most and after reading my us report, both babies are lying on that side so I dont know if that has anything to do with it. Babies are still really tiny so probably not.


----------



## jessicaftl

Welcome Dove!!
Can't wait to see if you end up with twins or not, but if your lines came up good and quick that's definitely a positive sign I think. 
Bdb - I found hb about an inch above my pelvis. I tried again this afternoon to find it with no luck, so I'm sure this little one is rolling all about like the last three used to hehe. 

Steffy - can't imagine the anxiety of waiting but hopefully numbers are okay or at least supplements work out. 

Sushai - Good you got some decent sleep, pillows really are amazing for it especially in later pregnancy when you feel like a whale turning over in bed. I found I had worse hip pain with my daughter because she sat lower and was the only one I delivered face down.

Anyone else having anxiety about delivery already? I know it's so far out but I find myself stressing already about it. I was med free on my last two and labor went slow until 7 cm, then it was pretty much 10 cm and ready to go in no time. I'm dreading the pain already lol.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Jessica - yes I'm super anxious. With DD I had an medicated induction and with DS went natural unmedicated (accidentally!). I'm scared this time around as I had a pretty nasty tear last time (that's been operated on twice and STILL isn't healed 15 months on!) and I'm so afraid of being given a c-section. I'm too much of a sook for it and so afraid for it to tear again.
Is there anyone you can talk to? Or have you looked into pregnancy meditation or something? 

Steffy - Fx for you! 

Dove and Sushai. Twins would be AWESOME! Hard work, but awesome. I had actually hoped I'd be pregnant with twins this time around. Got a BFP 7 days before period and had symptoms several days before that. But nope - Only one yolk sac seen on my last scan. I'll have to live vicariously through you guys lol. Fx for you Dove! 

My hubby was so sweet last night. We've been fighting - a lot. I work and he is a SAHD (mind you, I only work 5 hour shifts soooo I'm mostly home with the kids lol!) but being pregnant and working a highly stressful job it's been tough, plus we have 4 kids (his two and my two!) Came home from work last night and he'd made me pancakes (what I've been craving) for dinner, run me a hot bath with salts, candles and picked roses from the garden. So I'm feeling pretty lucky right now. Off for an ultrasound in t-minus 1 hour! Fingers crossed that baby has grown!


----------



## jessicaftl

Ooh, good luck on your scan! I hope it all goes well, maybe a pic? :haha:

I will be talking to my midwife about labor when I go see her next week, since I'm hoping to get my water birth this time around.

It's nice when your dh helps out, mine brought home egg rolls and sherbet for me tonight which was what I was craving!


----------



## Jax1105

So excited to finally post here as Ive been following for some time . I had a d&c in February and now 7 weeks 4 days with our first :) saw a heartbeat today at 141bm measuring 7 weeks 1 day! Excited but so nervous to see what our ten week scan might bring. For those experienced mamas out there is it normal to measure a few days smaller?y DH has told me to get off the internet!! Due dec 9 :) :)


----------



## jessicaftl

Welcome, Jax!


----------



## Sushai

Welcome Jax :hi:


----------



## bdb84

:wave: Jax. With my third pregnancy, she was always a few days behind even though I was confident on my dates (we only DTD one day during my fertile period). I'm not sure if it's related but she was also quite a bit smaller at birth than her two older sibslings (albeit just as healthy). She's now a happy 3yo who never stops talking! :haha: 

AFM- Pregnancy insomnia is rough! Every time I wake up to pee in the MOTN I dread getting up because I know I'm going to have a heck of a time trying to doze back off. It's nearly 6:50AM here and I've been awake since 4 :(


----------



## Sushai

bdb84 I feel you on the insomnia. Its 1am hereand my sleep is gone after having to get up to go pee. Its so annoying. Doesnt help with the fatigue Im already feeling.


----------



## jessicaftl

So sorry you ladies are dealing with insomnia! I tend to have that issue more in the second trimester when restless leg syndrome kicks in, and it's so annoying. 

Last night was the first night all week I slept through the night, considering my kids are getting over being sick and also dh and me, it was most welcome. I tried to find the hb again on the doppler with no luck. The only difference is that (tmi incoming) I didn't have a bowel movement yet today, so that may be part of it with my bowels being full...that's just a guess. I'll try again tomorrow though, :haha:
My first prenatal appointment is next week with my midwife, and I am a bit anxious for it all. I am so hoping I get my water birth this time.

How is everyone else doing on this lovely Friday?? 

(9 weeks today!)


----------



## mayacat

Do I dare join? I'm a nervous pregnant person, lol. I have a history...

5w2d now, due Dec 26. Beta was awesome yesterday at over 6000, peeing like crazy, have a little more CM than usual, sex drive is gone, so really, all's going quite well. I have to keep reminding myself of that. First ultrasound is in 13 days to see what the situation really is. Hopefully I can stay sane until then!


----------



## Sushai

Happy 9 weeks Jessica! Glad to hear you got a good nights sleep.

Welcome mayacat :hi:


----------



## jessicaftl

Mayacat - welcome! Can't wait for your scan either, lots of ladies have yet to have one. Hoping everything goes well for you and it sounds like your numbers are great!


----------



## bdb84

:wave: and congrats mayacat! 

DH and I had a date night last night and it felt so nice to just have some time with him one on one (even if we were both home and in bed by 9:30PM). And then I actually got to sleep in this morning until nearly 10! :cloud9: I did have one small issue with not being able to fall asleep around 7 after getting up to use the restroom, but thankfully I finally dozed off again close to 8. 

My three kiddos are at their dad's house this weekend for the first time in over two months so I'm definitely taking advantage of our kid-free weekend. FWIW- he normally has them every other weekend, but his job has him going all over the world for half of the year and his schedule is unpredictable. So it's been a couple months simply because of work and not because he didn't want to see them. Just wanted to clear that up because I'm so proud of the co-parenting relationship we have managed to create over the past 3 years since our divorce. I dare even say we are friends after our 10 year marriage. He truly was meant to father my children but not be my husband, if that makes sense. 

Moving on- has anyone had any aversions to foods/drinks they typically enjoy? I find myself having to force down my coffee lately because it just does not taste the same to me right now. Same with my diet cokes. I normally am addicted to caffeine, so I have to try hard to cut back during my pregnancies. This time around my favorite two drinks don't taste right, so cutting back has come very naturally.


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - that's great about your ex husband and your relationship! I remember growing up without my parents together and that the hardest part was not seeing my father as much as I wanted. Good thing I'm close with him now though :). I hope your date night went well for you guys. 

Yes, aversions are like that for me as well. For me it's been avocados and garlic that have been putting me off. Two things I just absolutely love. I can't say for caffeine as I don't drink coffee and soda is a rare treat for me. I remember when I was pregnant with my first I hated anything mint, which is another favorite of mine. 

AFM I've been having cramps, like the growing uterus kind, a lot more today and last night and my stomach has been a bit uncomfortable. I'm forcing myself to eat food so I don't feel worse and it helps. I've already got a plan for some treats today I've been waiting all week for hehe.


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome to all the other newbies :hi:

Sorry to all you ladies suffering with insomnia, its only my husband snoring thats keeping me awake :haha:

Its great that there are so many symptoms going on amoungst the group, giving everyone a little reassurance but I had my first bout of sicky feeling for a few hours this morning and oh my god I feel for all of you suffering, I hope mine was a one off :sick: 

Bdb wow sounds like youve got the perfect relationship with your ex and your date night sounds fun. 

Has anyone got a sort of bubbling feeling in their belly like theyve got wind ready to come out all the time?


----------



## Sushai

Bdb that is awesome that you have such a great coparenting relationship with your ex-husband. Thats the way things should be, its not about the adults its about the kids and whats in their best interest. So I applaud you and your exhusband for rising above and maintaining a friendship and such peace between you. 

Afm, Im waking up to pee so often its so disruptive and during the day Im going every hour! I wasnt expecting this until much later on in pregnancy. As for food aversions, Ive had a craving for avocadoes but theyve all tasted off although my husband and kids seem to have enjoyed them so its definitely just my taste buds. Also, beef, just the thought of it no matter how its done seems to make me gag a little. I do force myself to eat some though as I need the protein. MrsDuck about the bubbling feeling I seem to get that every now and then. All those twinges and cramp send me right off to google. If my obgyn hadnt mentioned vanishing twin syndrome I dont think Id be as paranoid. 

Are anyone elses nipples like super sensitive? Not your boob or areola just the nipple itself? Mine are seriously sensitive, to the point of you could brush a feather against them and itll cause pain. Its just really weird as the rest of my breasts seem totally fine.


----------



## dove830

No aversions, but had my first feelings of nausea today--ALREADY :o.


----------



## MrsDuck

Not sore nips as such but sore boobs when I take my bra off and let gravity take over :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Who is next to have their scan?


----------



## Jax1105

Bdb- Im having an aversion to coffee and I used to drink cups of it daily! Also big meals are making me so queasy about 1 hour after.


----------



## silver_penny

I feel a little out of the loop, because I don't get scans. I know we are very different in our approach to pregnancy and childbirth as we have gone unassisted with our last four and plan to do so with this one as well. 7 weeks today and feeling great, despite the cold that's going around


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

jessicaftl said:


> I always get hip pain, I think the relaxin hormone is a big part of it.

Try lecithin for the hip pain. You can get gel caps but even better are granules/powder. You can sprinkle in your food or in a smoothie. It's amazing!!!


----------



## dove830

I was having a bowl of berries last night, and they didn't taste right....not quite food aversion, but still.... :wacko:


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

bdb84 said:


> Hi ladies! I had my scan this morning and everything looks great! Baby is measuring a few days ahead putting me at an end of November EDD but Im sticking here. :) HB of 170!
> 
> View attachment 1032539

So sweet! So happy for yoy


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Sushai said:


> Ive missed quite a bit!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies :hi:
> 
> SS_Momma_of_2 your girls reaction to your baby news is so sweet! Its so exciting being able to tell family such good news.
> 
> bdb Im so glad your scan went well and that baby is measuring perfectly.
> 
> Afm, Ive been extremely tired. I had a 2.5hr nap yesterday and that still wasnt enough. My hips have been quite sore that I ended up sleeping with a pillow propped in between my legs which helped a little bit, but was really annoying as I move a lot when I sleep. Hope all you other ladies are having it much easier.

Thanks Sushai!


Try lecithin fir the hip pain. You can get gel caps but even better are granules/powder. You can sprinkle in your food or in a smoothie. It's amazing!!! I needed it with my first 2. It makes such a difference!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hello to all the new members and congratulations! &#10084;&#65039;

I had first midwife appointment last week, all went well, Ill be consultant led due to previous pregnancies, SPD and rough labours. Not looking forward to all the blood tests I have coming up though. 

Ive got my 12 week scan date through for 3 weeks time, Ill only be 11+4 but Im still excited. 

As for symptoms Im feeling so sick, there have been days where I have had to sleep all day as as soon as I move Im sick. 

Feeling slightly better today, but the feeling is still there. 

Ive ordered a Doppler today, hope Ill be able to hear babys heartbeat early on like I did with my previous two. 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## MrsDuck

How early are you ladies finding a heartbeat in your dopplers? Last time I couldnt find anything until after my 12 week scan

I agree things do taste different and not quite right but I havent completely gone off anything as yet.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh lucyjo exciting :happydance: only 3 weeks to go yay


----------



## jessicaftl

Hello, ladies!
Hope everyone had a fun weekend. We finally bought another vehicle, which was something we'd planned on for awhile. I have cleanup to do today because my house is a mess! I also managed to find the hb again on the doppler, which was a relief after not finding it for a few days. I found it about half an inch or so above my pelvis on the left side, which is where I had such painful twinges I'm assuming after implantation, so baby is probably there. It's very hard to hear but it is there and it's very fast like I expect. 
MrsDuck - I think I found my third's hb a bit later, but she had the luck of an anterior placenta, so finding the hb was difficult. I think the uterus is still behind the pelvis until close to the end of first trimester, so it can be difficult to track down.


----------



## MrsDuck

Excellent news, so reassuring to find the heartbeat again. Ah I hadn&#8217;t thought of the anterior placenta, that&#8217;s probably why I couldn&#8217;t find the heartbeat until after 12 weeks with my first


----------



## MrsP1117

Hi everyone! Im going to join you here. I think my due date is between 12/27-12/31 but I wont know until my first scan on May 23rd. I will be about 9 weeks then. Trying not to be too anxious while we wait for that first time to see the baby. I am feeling really good, many of the same things you guys are going through. Cramping and bloating, very little naseua, very sore breasts. This is our first and we are so excited. Glad to be here and looking forward to healthy and happy 9 months for all!


----------



## jessicaftl

Welcome, MrsP1117 - first timer, too! So exciting! We also have a Facebook group of you're looking for that. I hope your scan goes well, and I can understand the anxiety. Good to have you with us :)


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies! I havent posted in several days but I have been keeping up with you all. Love the scans!! Im jealous because I currently dont have one scheduled until May 24 when Ill be 10 weeks. 

I am super stressed today because we are waiting to hear back about an offer we have on a house. We currently live in a condo, and DD is 20 months and so active. She wants to be outside all the time. So this house would be soooo amazing! Plus it has more than twice the space we currently have, which we need especially with baby #2 on the way. Aggghh!! Please send good vibes! We are supposed to hear today!

Symptom-wise, Ive been pretty consistent with mild nausea pretty much all the time. I also have slightly sore nips, particularly the right side. Its also slightly darker on that side lol. Otherwise some bloating, vivid dreams, some uterus stretching cramps every now and then. I cant wait until my scan because then Ill feel comfortable trying my Doppler. Its way too early now.


----------



## bdb84

Can someone add me to the FB group, please?


----------



## MrsP1117

jessicaftl said:


> Welcome, MrsP1117 - first timer, too! So exciting! We also have a Facebook group of you're looking for that. I hope your scan goes well, and I can understand the anxiety. Good to have you with us :)

Thanks Jessica! That would be great! How can I be added?


----------



## jessicaftl

If you guys message me your email addresses I should be able to add you. If I can't I will ask :)


----------



## MrsDuck

:hi: mrsP oooh so exciting expecting your first, it seems so long waiting for that first scan :coffee: I dont get a scan til 12 weeks so Im enjoying seeing everyone elses :happydance:

Ksquared wishing you all the luck with your new house, I hope they dont keep you waiting too long today


----------



## MrsDuck

I don&#8217;t really do fb so I&#8217;m hoping you all keep posting here too x


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Is the FB group private? I haven't actually told anyone yet - we're waiting until the scan (even with parents) xx


----------



## jessicaftl

Yes, the group is private and closed. I did add you guys, so hopefully you got the emails. 

AFM - was able to find the hb again pretty quickly last night in the same spot, woohoo... I've been having lots of dull, achy cramps, and my nausea is still coming and going. I felt okay yesterday after finally working out again (took the last week off since I was sick). I see my midwife tomorrow, so I am a bit anxious for that. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## bdb84

Jessica- I sent you my email :) 

I'm active on FB but I love the feel of forums while I'm pregnant so I won't abandon this site in favor of the new group over there. 

I'm lacking in energy today. I must have used it all up yesterday. I actually slept through the night, but I sure had to pee bad when I finally woke up. :lol:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Ah lovely, might join then 

Thinking about telling OH parents this weekend maybe? Fatigue, food aversion as well as feeling horrendously sick has all kicked in! Meant to be going out for lunch and not sure how well I'll be able to hide all 3!! 

My dad won't notice anything haha bless him so i'll tell him when he's here next.


----------



## mayacat

I think I'll just stay on here. I don't use Facebook enough any more to bother. 

9 days now until my first scan! It seems like an eternity. I'm not feeling too anxious about it right now, but probably will closer to the time. DH's going to be there, which I'm glad about, because I'm going to be a basket case right before.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica what happens at your mw appointment? Is it just your medical history and stuff? You seem to have the knack at finding the hub now

Bdb I bet you feel sooo much better after a decent sleep


----------



## jessicaftl

Mayacat - that's okay too, I still plan to be active on the forums, especially as we progress. It's still kind of quiet in the group, but I know it'll get a bit more vocal as we all get further along!

MrsDuck - I know we're doing paperwork for changing my insurance so I can see her instead of going to my regular OB, and I imagine peeing in a cup and getting weighed. :blush: I don't know if she'll draw blood, but probably to check iron levels and such. We both know I'm rh negative, but so is my husband so I don't bother getting rhogam. I'm sure she has all my history from my last pregnancy still on file so she won't need to go over everything. 
Honestly I'm most concerned with why I always gain so much weight in the first trimester. I don't eat that badly, maybe more carbohydrates then before because they're easier to stomach with the nausea, but I do still exercise regularly and drink lots of water. The last two pregnancies I gained at least 45 lbs. Years ago I read that some women just gain most of their weight in the first trimester, like for the increase blood volume and such.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha buttercup I think thats typical of most men. I havent told anyone either but I think my belly is going to give the game away before 12 weeks

Mayacat only 9 days to go yay, hope you get a picture

Jessica Shame its all the boring stuff and not a nice scan haha 
Maybe weight gain in the first tri is just the way your body deals with pregnancy maybe slowing down digestion or something


----------



## Sushai

Jessica, I too worry about the weight gain. I gained a lot with my first two pregnancies, the third I didnt gain much and so far Ive gained nothing. Im already quite overweight and dont want to add more to that but I guess with carrying twins the weight gain will be inevitable.


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - I actually had a scan, there's even a pic on fb and earlier on here, so I did have one awhile ago. When I saw my OB while pregnant with my second, I had my first scan at about 11w or so. 
Sushai - I lost well over 80 lbs after my first, many years ago and then got pregnant with my second. I was just starting to lose that weight when I got pregnant with my third and this time around I was almost back to that pre-preg weight I had going, but I think due to breastfeeding two kids, my body really wanted to store those last 7 pounds! It was aggravating, I spent months floating at the same weight and then when I found out I was pregnant the scale moved up fast. I'm quite active and eat okay, so I feel it'll work out in the end, but it really is annoying!!! 
I think with twins you will gain a little bit more, but probably not a lot more. Some women just gain more because they need the fat stores.


----------



## silver_penny

I gained 50lbs in my first pregnancy, 35lbs in my second, third, fourth and fifth. Hoping not to gain as much this time around, as I'm not able to lose it as easily as I was before


----------



## SteffyRae

Hi everyone. I havent been on here in a couple days. The Facebook group is secret so no one can see youve joined, I set it that way since I havent announced yet either. 
It sounds like everyone is doing pretty well and some exciting things going on. We wont be buying a home until the baby is a couple months old so it will be all of us crammed in our teeny house lol. I have my scan soon and Im very very nervous!


----------



## jessicaftl

SteffyRae said:


> Hi everyone. I havenÂt been on here in a couple days. The Facebook group is secret so no one can see youÂve joined, I set it that way since I havenÂt announced yet either.
> It sounds like everyone is doing pretty well and some exciting things going on. We wonÂt be buying a home until the baby is a couple months old so it will be all of us crammed in our teeny house lol. I have my scan soon and IÂm very very nervous!

How did your numbers turn out on Monday?? And we ended up buying our house while I was pregnant with our third, we spent so long saving up and looking that it actually all started when I was pregnant with my second (yeah buying a house is a loooot of work).


----------



## dove830

I always seem to have sinus issues while pregnant, and this time is no different. I wonder what the connection is??


----------



## SteffyRae

They were good. More than doubled again but a little slower this time so of course Im paranoid even though theyre fine. Yeah we started the house buying process a couple months ago and wont be ready until the baby is here &#128514;&#128514; to be fair we werent sure if we wanted to stay in Ohio. I mean we dont but we cant afford where we want to go (PNW) 
Dove ugh that sounds annoying. Ive heard its relatively common but doesnt sound pleasant.


----------



## SteffyRae

Oh and progesterone naturally rose a little but we are keeping me on progesterone just in case.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Glad to hear your levels are doubling nicely Steffy. 

My Doppler arrived yesterday and managed to find heartbeat at 8+5 (ticker is wrong) It took a lot of patience and searching but so pleased I found it. 

I have so many blood tests coming up, the exhaustion is really making me struggle so Ive got bloods on Friday to see if Im lacking anything crucial and then week after its bloods for my scan and downs testing...I hate having bloods taken as my veins are awful! The joys of pregnancy lol. 

Ive been planning my announcement, i love to sew, so Im making up a teeny tiny outfit and having a t-shirt made with Three is the magic number &#10084;&#65039;

Anyone else doing any creative announcements? Xx


----------



## bdb84

Weight is a sensitive subject for me. I gained 57 with my first, 60 with my second, and just 27 with my third. In all fairness, I had actually gained 40 up until my 7th month in that pregnancy, but then my [ex]husband left me and I lost quite a bit the last two months before having DD2. 

I always turn my back to the scale when I'm being weighed and ask the nurses to not disclose the number out loud. It's too stressful on me. With all three, I gained the bulk of my weight in the first trimester as well, but I also know it had a lot to do with my wonky eating habits. I would go from picking at my food or only eating once or twice a day to eating like a "normal person"- three meals and a few snacks. It would always be a huge shock to my metabolism so I would gain weight quickly until month 3 or 4 and then I would level out. 

For example, in all my other pregnancies, I was already wearing maternity clothes by this stage. This time around I've been better about my diet and health and so my weight gain has been gradual. I'm not sure what/if I've gained so far, but my regular clothes still fit. I just have a little gut below my belly button. :haha: It's only noticeable to myself, though.


----------



## jessicaftl

Dove - Yes, I always have sinus issues, and last week I had a cold and it was horrible for breathing. Plus allergies. Sadly I'm allergic to grass when it blooms (it's a big crop around here) and the only positive is that we bought our house up in the mountains so I get less of the grass pollen up here. Still, it's horrible and it lasts my entire pregnancy, so you're not alone!

Steffy - I'm glad your numbers are okay, and I'm hoping supplements help! We live in the PNW and it's worth it for us. I guess the bigger cities are more expensive, but I looked at house prices out of curiosity last week and they are horrid... way too high, just up here where we live. Moving was stressful, I have actually moved with each pregnancy, so my husband ends up doing most of the heavy lifting and moving which makes me feel terrible. 

bdb - I am the exact same way with my weight, I refuse to look and they always respect my decision not to know or hear about it. I've had them tell me before they do the same thing, so I think it's fairly common. I'm sure you'll be fine this time around with your weight, sounds like you're under less stress too!

AFM I feel okay, hungry as ever, a bit anxious for my appointment today! I've been back to writing down my foods to help keep myself in check, I still have a problem with eating *enough* since I'm technically still BF my two youngest and exercising regularly, so I strive to get about 2400 calories a day, anything less I feel like crap. Mostly I need to eat fats, so I add extra nuts and seeds to my salads and my morning oatmeal. Ooh, and hemp hearts. I bought extra frozen fruit at Costco and I've been doing up blended fruit smoothies as well.


----------



## dove830

It's been a week since I found out that we are pregnant. Digi now says 3+. Since we didn't think we could get pregnant anymore, I didn't test until I was 3 days late. I have my first dr appointment today. Can't wait to see her face when I walk in, lol. It's been 6 years since I had a first prenatal appointment, but I'm sure she is just going to order a bunch of tests, and have me pee in a cup :)


----------



## MrsDuck

We also moved house when I was 6 months pregnant and our house needed lots of work and we knocked walls down etc but luckily got it at least livable before baby arrived but we still had the builders in while I had a newborn at home 

How did you both get on with your appointments today Jessica and dove?


----------



## jessicaftl

My appointment is late this afternoon, and it's only about lunch time here, but I will let you guys know how it goes. My husband does all the demolition to our house as he's very skilled in building. He's still taking walls out and making it to our liking. 

MrsDove - I had a really long age gap with my first and second. And I swore not to have kids after my third but here we are, haha. My midwife told me when we spoke she was honestly surprised I was having another, but also excited for us!


----------



## dove830

My dr was happy for us. We also recently moved, and she said that because I am now high risk for everything, that she would feel better if she referred me to a dr closer to home for this pregnancy. She said that they could co-ordinate all of the appointments that I will be having in the second half of pregnancy better than she could. I love my dr. I then bawled my head off, lol. I also went and had blood drawn--7 vials!! Plus urine. Now I just have to wait for the new dr's office to call me for an appointment, and also wait for the call about my first ultrasound for dating, and to see how many are in there :haha:

How long is everyone holding off on telling work? O feel like I don't want to say anything for a long time. We lost a baby between our second at third at 18 weeks, and it was so awful, and then to have to go to work and keep going over it again and again was so terrible. My problem is that I swear I already have a bump. It can be very hard to hide a bump under summer clothes :wacko:

We haven't told anyone yet.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies,

My appointment went well last night! I even got to hear the hb on her doppler, which was exciting all the same. I go back at the end of May, which I'll be in the start of second trimester by then. I had blood work done, which I knew I would, and basic vitals taken. I'm still a bit anxious for labor, but I keep reminding myself I am dwelling on it more than the time it even takes to be in labor :haha:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## APG1992

Hey ladies, I hope it&#8217;s okay if I join for now! I&#8217;m actually due on January 7th but there isn&#8217;t a January forum started yet..... and I really want to join the conversation! I go this coming Monday for &#8220;proof of pregnancy&#8221; urine test at the OB office. I&#8217;m only 4 weeks 3 days so symptom wise not much going on. Can&#8217;t wait to get to know you all!!! Also I see a good bit of mommas on their 4th baby like me!! Super exciting!


----------



## jessicaftl

Welcome, APG! I agree, it is nice to see lots of others on their 4th. I hope your appointment goes well :)


----------



## Brieanna

I've been so tired after my brother's wedding and then we all have a cold, so I haven't written in here awhile, but I have been reading. :)

I think the reason it is slow might have to do with the fact there are 2 December due date groups! There is one in first trimester and then one here. I hope someone can figure out how to join them together. 

I haven't even been to the doctor yet (insurance issues, long story) so I'm trying to get that figured out and hopefully get in to my doctor finally.


----------



## jessicaftl

Brieanna said:


> I've been so tired after my brother's wedding and then we all have a cold, so I haven't written in here awhile, but I have been reading. :)
> 
> I think the reason it is slow might have to do with the fact there are 2 December due date groups! There is one in first trimester and then one here. I hope someone can figure out how to join them together.
> 
> I haven't even been to the doctor yet (insurance issues, long story) so I'm trying to get that figured out and hopefully get in to my doctor finally.

 I noticed there were two groups, I haven't really been in the one in the first trimester page though. 

I had insurance issues when I was pregnant with my third and I ended up not being seen until I was about 16 weeks, it was terrible. It was a big reason I had my dates off and didn't get the water birth I had planned. I spent countless hours on the phone with the state to get it worked out and they had me on hold for so long and then errors in their system so I'd have to call back the next day... on top of being in the middle of buying our house. It was a huge mess. I really hope you can get it worked out soon, because it really can be stressful and trying and even worse with the hormones! 

I'm sorry you're having a cold, hopefully it passes soon for you as well! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Dove we havent told anyone either, Im figuring just go for floaty clothes and hope no one guesses although each day I seem to be getting more and more sicky feeling but so far I havent been sick. Thats nice that the dr was happy for you and you get to see someone closer to home

Jessica glad your appointment went well

APG :hi:

Brieanna I hope you can get your insurances sorted quickly

aFm chicken pox is going around nursery atm so its only a matter of time til my little one gets it aaaaagh!


----------



## markswife10

I hope everyone is doing well. Glad your appointment went well Jessica! 

I hope you can get things sorted with your insurance Brieanna! 

Welcome APG! 

AFM, my appointment went well on Tuesday. No ultrasound but I have one scheduled for the 17th, I'll be 10 weeks 2 days. Less than 2 weeks and I SO can't wait. Aside from that I'm still dealing with morning sickness. It has eased off some but still shows up randomly through the day. I've also become a snot factory (probably pregnancy rhinitis, possibly mixed with allergies) and the post nasal drip is SO not helping my nausea. Blegh!


----------



## bdb84

Hey ladies!

:wave: APG! 

Jessica- I'm glad your appt went well <3 

Brieanna- Did anyone notice you weren't drinking at the wedding? 

Markswife- I'm sorry your m/s is still lingering :( And I feel you on the rhinitis. It's been so bad for me this pregnancy! 

AFM- Nothing new to report. My next appt isn't until the 23rd so I have lots of time to kill in between. 

Anybody noticing a bit of a belly yet?


----------



## mayacat

Well, I'm feeling legitimately crummy today. I'll take it as a good thing, lol.

Really tired, and intermittently nauseous. I had some intestinal cramps earlier, but after a BM, they've gone away. It's definitely the intestinal symptoms I'm looking for, historically for me, they're a good thing!

Just plugging through to get past week 6. It's an awful week in my history, so the quicker I can get through it, the better. Bonus for me if I'm already a bit nauseous! That doesn't tend to happen until week 8.


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - yikes! Chickenpox, I had that way back in the 90s and it was terrible. Hope you get a positive outcome there.

markswife - that's not too far from now, time will pass quickly! I can't wait for your scan either, the first ones are always so exciting :)

bdb - I feel yah on the appointment, mine isn't until the very end of the month. I am already showing a bit, it's amazing how quickly I progressed since I started taking weekly pics at like 4 weeks. Plus my pants are very snug :/ It's only a matter of time before my husband starts calling me fat (in a joking way :haha:) 

mayacat - it sounds like things are going well, if not crappy symptom wise, for you. I hope your week passes quickly :)

AFM things are going well. Thank you for all the notes about my appointment! I haven't decided what I want to do for the Harmony test, as I tend to be a worrier and I know any statistics are going to get me really stressed. I'll be 32 when baby is born so I know my chances are likely low of having abnormalities. I google results and see lots of people complaining about false positives too, so I'm not sure what I want to do there:wacko:.
Today marks ten weeks for me! I've been mainly hungry and the nausea doesn't happen near as often as it used to. I can finally stomach some of my favorite foods again, like avocado and spinach salads. I am looking forward to having a big plate of curly fries tomorrow though :haha:
I hope everyone else is having a great Friday!


----------



## bdb84

10 weeks! Yay for double digit weeks, Jessica :cloud9:

I've definitely got a little gut going on, but I feel like it was much more obvious in my other pregnancies. I shouldn't compare because my other babies had a different set of genetics, so this is an entirely new process.. but I'm such a worrier. I'm half tempted to pay for an elective sono just for more peace of mind. I may or may not have done that three times in my last pregnancy. :blush:


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

I am definitely showing at 9 weeks. The girls have been spreading the news to anyone who will listen. Lol..so not a secret for much longer now.
My Parents know now. They extended their trip in Texas till mid June. There was no way I could wait till then so we let two very excited little ladies share the news on video chat.
The rest of my family doesn't know yet. My Cousin just had her baby 3 days ago. It's her first. I in no way want to be a thunder stealer..lol. I'm hoping to wait at least another week but I also want to go see the baby. Hoping baggy clothes (and sweets to bribe the ladies to not spill the beans will be enough). Haha
On another note... Still battling Dear Hubby that I'm not growing a set of twins since my stomach is gaining size by the day... Or at least seems to be. 
We have our first scan Tuesday. Winner picks where we go to lunch.


----------



## MrsDuck

Im sure at 7 weeks Im the size I was at about 17 weeks last time :dohh:
And Im definitely much more tired this time round. Ive always thought Id have twins, no idea why, but I had just one last time, Im just hoping Im wrong and its another single baby but I wont know til my 12 week scan :coffee:


----------



## jessicaftl

SS - ooh I can't wait, I always get so excited for scan news :D. I also feel like I'm getting bigger each day, luckily I can still shave my legs without propping them on the side of the shower wall :haha: 
It's so much easier when family knows and then you don't have to walk on eggshells about the news!
MrsDuck - I was worried about having twins at first, just the what-if.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

jessicaftl said:


> SS - ooh I can't wait, I always get so excited for scan news :D. I also feel like I'm getting bigger each day, luckily I can still shave my legs without propping them on the side of the shower wall :haha:
> It's so much easier when family knows and then you don't have to walk on eggshells about the news!
> MrsDuck - I was worried about having twins at first, just the what-if.

Yes, scan days are always exciting. I wish we could bring the girls but it's not permitted ...They did tell us they would give us a picture to bring home for them though :happydance:

Definitely easier once the whole family knows. Maybe bext week.


----------



## Sushai

Jessica, glad to hear your appointment went well and that you got to hear babys hb on the Doppler.

Welcome APG:hi:

Brieanna sorry to hear you have a cold. Hope you feel better soon. 

MrsDuck I really hope your little one doesnt catch the chicken pox. 

Markswife glad to hear your appointment went well and that youll be having an ultrasound soon. 

Happy to hear a lot of you are starting to get bellies. Im yet to grow a belly, although my pyjama bottoms feel very uncomfortable around my pelvic area. Nausea is still hanging around and Im very tired every single day. I had a free ultrasound done yesterday. I found an ad on fb asking for volunteers between 8-12w pregnant to have an ultrasound for training purposes. So I volunteered and got to see my two babies both measuring on target and with great heartrates. I did end up finding out I have a retroverted uterus. Youd think someone wouldve mentioned it to me after so many ultrasounds lol.


----------



## Jax1105

Do any of you get different food aversions by day or week? Ive been really struggling at the grocery because every day its hit or miss on what I can can eat! Its been salt salt salt for me! And the colder the drink the better! Heading into 9 weeks tomorrow &#128515;


----------



## bdb84

Sushai- How exciting to see your LO's on scan again :cloud9: 

Jax- my aversions are by the day. Something that I craved yesterday will sound absolutely disgusting to me today. It sure makes finding something difficult. 

Speaking of twins- my brother and SIL had two sets of spontaneous twins along with two singletons mixed in. I couldn't imagine!


----------



## silver_penny

I'm anxious to tell my side of the family. For one, my sister who is trying for her first told me right before I found out I was expecting that she had an early miscarriage. I wasn't expecting to get pregnant and had to tell my in laws early this time around as I had to cancel a scuba trip. That went a lot better than the last 4 pregnancy announcements for them, so that was nice. My only symptoms seem to be the frequent urination and my hypoglycemia acting up, which is normal of me in pregnancy. Anyone else here not planning on getting scans?


----------



## Brieanna

jessicaftl- I bought a new home last pregnancy too. We "moved" in the day before my due date. I was lucky he was a week late! Even then we only had a bed and couch. Everything else was still 250 miles away in Nacogdoches! Yay for 10 weeks! I'm glad you can eat more stuff again too. 

markswife- I hate having a snotty nose. Luckily I have only had a runny nose because of my cold but that seems better. Hopefully yours gets better too! I bet you can't wait for your ultrasound!

bdb84- no one noticed that I wasn't drinking because right before the toast and stuff my aunt spilled her entire glass of strawberry champagne on my dress and I was busy trying to clean up, lol. I haven't had the aversions like you, but I have had cravings for things I normally don't eat.

mayacat- I'm sorry about your tummy. I've had IBS since I was a kid and I hate having issues, but at least it's a good sign for you. I'm sorry 6 weeks is a bad week for you, but I bet this time will be better. :)

SS_Momma_of_2- I bet you're excited about your scan on Tuesday. Im glad you told your parents. It is really hard to keep such a big secret! 

Mrs.Duck- My pants seem a little tighter already. As far as thinking you will have twins someday, have any if your other thoughts been correct? I didn't find out the sex of my two until they were born, but I KNEW my first was a girl and I was pretty sure my second was a boy, even though they weren't vastly different pregnancies (which made everyone tell me I was having another girl).

Sushsi- how lucky you got a scan! That is weird that no one has mentioned a retroverted uterus. Maybe they assumed you knew?

Jax1105- Im not sure where you are so what day it is there, but I will be 9 weeks tomorrow too! Food aversions can be tricky when you need to eat healthy for the little one. 

silver_penny- I'm sorry about your sister's miscarriage. I haven't told my family yet either. My sister was the type who didn't want any scans or dopplers or anything and I was that way too for my first pregnancy. I had a miscarriage (I was naive and thought once I saw those two lines then there would be a baby in 9 months). I got depressed and the next time I got pregnant I ended up getting 2 scans and using a Doppler. I still didn't find out the sex of the baby until birth, which was nice, but before I decided to get a scan I was giving myself anxiety attacks and constantly crying from worry. I actually ended up with high blood pressure for awhile from stress, until I caved and got to see/hear the baby. I had a healthy girl. 
Then the next pregnancy I had another miscarriage but I was much more prepared and I knew it was going to happen soon so although it was horrible it wasn't such a surprising stab in the heart. For me scans are something I now want to have, but I completely understand not getting them, and honestly, if my first hadn't ended in miscarriage I probably would never have gotten them in any other pregnancies. :)


----------



## Brieanna

I managed to wear my dress to the wedding even though my boobs made it not fit right by wearing a super tight bra. It was really uncomfortable, but I brought a comfy peasant dress to wear that I changed into for the rest of the fair after the wedding. My Aunt spilled an entire cup of strawberry champagne on my brand new dress! I wasn't mad or anything and she felt really bad, but it just figures that the second time in my life I bought a new nice dress for myself (first was prom) it gets a huge spill on it, haha! If anyone knows how to get champagne out of crushed velvet and satin you can tell me, please. :)

We might be getting a dog tomorrow! Last year we had to put our dog to sleep because of her heart and it was horrible. We rescued her from an overgrown cemetery when we were geocaching 14 years ago and ended up keeping her after my sister (who died a few weeks before our dog) told us she would never get adopted because of her breed and size (basically guilt tripped us, lol) She was very loved. 

So, the last few weeks we have been talking about getting a dog or puppy again. One of my friends nearby found a stray female she can't keep and she is trying to re-home her after they looked for any owner. They took her to the vet to check her out and got her spayed, shots and everything so she's ready to go. We are going to go meet her and see if she is a good match for our family.

It is good timing now, because there is plenty of time to train her before the baby. This last 6 months or so without a dog has been the first time since I was a kid that I didn't have a dog and I definitely felt like something was missing, but obviously didn't just run out to "replace" Muppet after she died.


----------



## Sushai

Brieanna I understand your worry and wanting to have scans because of miscarriage. I am the same way. I had a miscarriage before this pregnancy and now Im super anxious and worried about my babies because of it, hence all the scans. Its more for peace of mind than anything else. Loss really makes subsequent pregnancies a bit harder as theres just so much worry.
Also, yay for a new pet! I hope this dog youre going to see fits in perfectly with your family.

Afm, nausea is especially awful at nighttime. Also, sorry for the tmi, I think I may have a yeast infection. Ive only ever had them in pregnancy and that was only with my girls. Unfortunately I wont be able to see the doctor tomorrow as its a public holiday here.


----------



## markswife10

Ohmygoodness! I found baby with the doppler! It took a good 30 minutes or so and it was barely audible when I found it but it was definitely the unmistakable horse gallop heartbeat sound <3 <3 <3 :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I cried lol. This gives me SO much peace of mind :cloud9: (I found DD with the doppler at 8w 5d also).


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - yaay for free scan! Glad you got to see your little ones :) As for the night time nausea, I found keeping some snacks near the bed helped me best for that. I don't know if you can handle ginger, but fresh, raw ginger chunked into a cup or bottle of water is handy. I hope you get some relief because it really sucks to wake up feeling bleh. I also keep Tums nearby to help soothe my tummy and they help a little too! As for your yeast infection, I'm sorry, they really do suck and I hope you get something to help clear it up quickly as soon as possible.

Jax - yes! I aversions and cravings change daily, the stronger cravings usually last until I eat it and then they're gone just like that, and the similar aversions that are strong stay all pregnancy, it's really odd. Congrats on 9 weeks :)

Brieanna - Sounds like you had some luck there, with your dress issue. I really hope you enjoy the new doggy and perhaps bring her home. We had adopted a rescue last year and it was just too much for me to handle with my kids that we ended up having to take her back to the no-kill shelter and luckily she was adopted very quickly. It was really hard on our family but it was the best decision. We wanted to get another one soon, but now with another little one coming we will definitely be waiting on that endeavor even longer :haha:. I do have three cats though! That being said, I am excited for you, and I hope that you have fun with the new addition if you guys find she's the right fit.

markswife - YAAAY for finding the hb! I know that first time is so amazing, it's like time stops and a rush of excitement goes through you knowing there's a tiny person growing there. 

AFM - things are about the same for me, sadly, I'm starting to get restless limbs at night. It's probably one of my least favorite parts of pregnancy, and it usually starts in second trimester for me, generally legs. But last night I had it in my arms, it was terrible. I still had some nausea yesterday and a little bit today, but I really hope it's tapering off for me because it sucks. I gave into my craving last night for chicken nuggets and curly fries and enjoyed it.


----------



## dove830

6 weeks today, and nausea has hit....allllll day :wacko:


----------



## MrsDuck

Sushai excellent that you got a free scan and got to see your babies. Sorry about your infection and night time nausea, mines much worse at night too and was with my little girl too

Jax mine is mainly coffee, I normally drink lots but cant stomach it when pregnant :sick: but its different smells that are making me gag such as peoples perfume or certain cooking smells 

Brianna nope Ive just always had the feeling Id have twins but then m really hoping there is just one. Sorry your dress ruined but sounds like it was a good distraction from you not drinking. How exciting a new doggy

Markswife yay for finding the hb 

Jessica restless legs are the worst aaaagh!

Dove yay for 6 weeks but sorry about the nausea 

AFm I had a bit of a panic as I had lots of energy today when Ive had none and no nausea all day then bam, cooking dinner and the smell hit me and I felt sick and didnt feel like eating dinner, but I forced myself


----------



## dove830

Ladies, can we talk bloat? I don't remember having this issue with my other pregnancies. This time around it is INSANE. In the morning, I can totally see a bump (I'm sure my body was like "I remember this" and just expanded), but I can notice my stomach blowing up as the day goes on. I have started taking my lunch in my car at work, just so I can undo my pants. By evening, I am sooooo uncomfortable, and don't want anything touching my belly. I literally look like I'm 6 months pregnant....am I alone?


----------



## jessicaftl

I felt that my bloat has been worse this time around as well, so you're not alone. Only a few pairs of pants fit me, and I keep them under my pooch because it's just too tight across my lower belly. I'm sure my organs are moving in preparation though. It doesn't make me feel any better lol.


----------



## bdb84

I'm definitely feeling bloated lately. I have no noticeable "bump" yet, but I do look thicker in my mid-section. I'm growing differently this time around. I don't really know how to explain it. 

I haven't been able to drink coffee in a few days. The thought of it is unappealing, so I switched my morning cup to a cup of hot tea instead.


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - I've never been a coffee drinker, I don't mind the smell of it during pregnancy but the wet coffee grounds my husband cleans out of his espresso machine make me want to gag. Luckily I am also a tea drinker, I actually like the raspberry leaf tea that helps with labor. I stay away from caffeine, so I stick to decaf versions of whatever else I like. What kinds are you drinking??

Nausea has been a bit much today. I was so excited to dive into a coleslaw recipe I found to go with my cod and pasta and it has taken me like 45 minutes to eat because my appetite is so blah. Eating does help calm me though.


----------



## bdb84

I forgot how much I enjoyed the raspberry leaf tea that I drank so much of at the end of my last pregnancy! Is it safe to drink in small amounts throughout pregnancy? I've been drinking fruit teas lately, but I am open to suggestions of kinds that you enjoy as well. I do miss the kick of my morning coffee, but the taste is off to me right now.

Any gender dreams lately? And have your past gender dreams been accurate? I've had two dreams of a baby girl, but had a baby boy dream last night. With my previous three pregnancies, I'd have mixed dreams early on, but once I got to my second trimester I would have very vivid, one gendered dreams that turned out accurate for all three of my children. I'm curious to see if #4 follows suit.


----------



## jessicaftl

My dreams are usually pretty different, more frisky than child centered :haha:

I also like the Mother's Milk tea, but obviously cannot drink that while pregnant, same with mint (they would dry up the rest of my little supply I have left). I also love the fruit teas, like peach. But I also go for ginger and lemon, and chamomile. Nothing too wild, but better than just water all the time.

I had dreams after my first was born that I had several more children, I know I had at least a couple with another boy and a girl but those were so long ago. I feel it'll be a boy this time though, as does my husband.


----------



## MrsDuck

I wonder why so many of us have completely gone off coffee????? Last pregnancy I also went completely off chocolate too, but that hasn&#8217;t happened as yet.

I feel you with the bloat and it definitely gets worse as the day goes on and I&#8217;m thankful to change into my pj&#8217;s by evening


----------



## MrsDuck

Also I&#8217;m struggling to eat anything that has got a smell to it because the smell of just about any food is making me gag :sick:


----------



## markswife10

I'm definitely noticing the bloat. It does get worse through the day lol. And I'm noticing my belly sticking out more by the week. It's not a noticeable "bump" yet but I can definitely see the difference.


----------



## markswife10

Random thought... I just saw my tater tot on my ticker and now that sounds good lol! :haha::haha::haha::blush:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

A lot of my really early symptoms have gone now and j have is fatigue and no appetite :-(
Really hoping all is ok xx


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - some smells really set me off, sadly garlic (which is one of my favorite things ever!!) has been off-putting for me this time around. I can handle it in very small quantities but when it's roasting or the aroma is coming from my pans while cooking it can be bad for me. I think this is pretty common.

markswife - bloating sucks, no matter what I eat or how much I drink, it never seems to affect it. It is not as bad as it was a few weeks ago thankfully. Mmm, tatertots haha. That actually sounds good about now, thanks for that :haha::haha:

Buttercup - I'm sure everything is fine! Symptoms tend to come and go.

AFM - I'm okay, I have been having some annoying gas cramps (probably from the huge bowl of cabbage I ate last night). I slept funny last night so my neck hurts when I turn my head to the left, lol. I noticed I'm having a lot of acne all over my body, worse than I get before my period. And my back is starting to ache a lot more.


----------



## Sushai

Buttercup I had the same thing happen around 7 weeks for a few days and started freaking out. But boy did nausea and all other symptoms come back with a vengeance after that. 

Definitely getting bloat over here, mainly at night. Most of symptoms worsen at night time making it really uncomfortable to get to sleep. 
Also coffee tastes very different to me also. It is interesting that a lot of us have dont like the notion of coffee.

Jessica, I feel you on the back pain. I have a feeling Ill be having sciatica pain in this pregnancy as Im already getting pain into my hips and down my thighs. I really hope I dont as I dealt with this in my first pregnancy and it was horrendous.


----------



## jessicaftl

Ugh, Sushai, yes, my first two were born sunny side up, so I had terrible back labor, where all my contractions were mainly in my back, it really sucked. My last was not that way but I had terrible hip and back pain at the end of pregnancy it was seriously uncomfortable to move around, I gimped like a pirate and there was always shooting pain down one of my legs.


----------



## Sushai

Back labour is the worst! I had that with my first and it was a slow and long labour that went on for 4 days! Hopefully this time around none of us get back labour.


----------



## bdb84

Buttercup- I felt fine throughout the very early weeks, but a bit of nausea hit me right at 8wks. However now I feel absolutely nothing other than fatigue. This isn't abnormal for me, but it sure does make the wait between appointments long and worrisome. I'll be SO glad when baby is kicking and I do not have to worry.

Do you ladies go by week 13 or 14 as the beginning of the 2nd trimester? For ME I tend to consider 13 as the 2nd tri, but I also always tend to have my babies a bit early. I've never gone a day over 39 weeks and delivered my other two directly at 38 weeks. So for me I like to consider week 13 as the second tri. Not that my opinion matters, though :haha:


----------



## Brieanna

Sorry for the quick post. I finally got my insurance and stuff sorted out and an about to go to the doctor for the first time. I have never had a successful pregnancy without having a miscarriage first, like my body needs a "practice run" and so I am extremely nervous. Please wish me luck and happy thoughts. I'm hoping for happy news.


----------



## MrsDuck

Wishing you lots of positive thoughts and can&#8217;t wait to hear your good news brieanna


----------



## markswife10

Jessica, LOL! I had some last night! They were delicious! lol! haha! :haha::haha: Sorry about your aches and pains. Those are never fun. 

Buttercup, symptoms come and go, but really have no bearing on whether baby is OK. For me, my morning sickness has decreased over the last couple of weeks, it's still there (usually in the evening), but some days I feel almost normal for most of the day. Sore boobs went away at 7 weeks for me and haven't been back aside from the occasional sharp pain for a couple of hours lol. And I'm at the point to where I've been able to listen to baby on the doppler, so I know all is well :) Trust me, the symptoms DO come back, so enjoy the break (BTW, I get where you are coming from, it is SO hard not to worry when symptoms leave) <3 

bd, I consider 13 weeks to be second tri. :) 4 weeks to go for me!

Brieanna, good luck! Keeping you in my prayers that all is well!

AFM, baby is getting easy to find on the doppler. Last night it was in the first place I looked (DH wanted to hear it, so he was happy)! Best. Sound. Ever! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## dove830

I seem to be craving bread type things right now...mmm...bagels!! I keep hoping that I will find something that eases the nausea. Funny how you forget how awful all-day nausea is.
My dr calls 14 weeks the second tri, so I guess I'll go by that :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Markswife that must be so reassuring, I can&#8217;t wait for another week or so til I can find it too as I won&#8217;t get scanned until 12 weeks

Dove same here, I&#8217;ve eaten so much toast as it&#8217;s the only food I seem to fancy. I&#8217;m really struggling with food atm, nothing tastes right and I just constantly feel sick


----------



## markswife10

MrsDuck said:


> Markswife that must be so reassuring, I cant wait for another week or so til I can find it too as I wont get scanned until 12 weeks
> 
> Dove same here, Ive eaten so much toast as its the only food I seem to fancy. Im really struggling with food atm, nothing tastes right and I just constantly feel sick

It is extremely reassuring! My dr is giving me a scan next week at 10 weeks (thankfully), but it is SO reassuring to hear the baby before that and know all is well. :cloud9: Fingers crossed you get to hear baby in a week (I picked up baby at 8w5d).


----------



## bdb84

I really need to get my doppler back from my SIL! She lives about 20 miles away and I'm never over on that side of town. I may need to just make a special trip of it, though, because I could really go for hearing that precious heartbeat as I'm waiting for my next appointment on the 23rd.


----------



## Brieanna

Thanks for all the good thoughts! A quick update before I go help my daughter with school work- the scan went great! :) I tried to download a picture but it said the file was too big and I have no idea how to fix it. I was super worried at first because she couldn't see anything and asked me when I got a positive hpt and everything. Then she told me to go pee and when I got back she found the baby right away. She said he/she looked "textbook" and showed me everything, even the ear! 

I have to go to her every 2 weeks and take progesterone and baby aspirin because of my history, but so far it looks great!


----------



## markswife10

Yay Brieanna!!!! <3


----------



## MrsDuck

Great news Brieanna


----------



## jessicaftl

Brieanna - lovely scan pic :) glad it went well, it all sounds very reassuring.

bdb - I've always considered 13 weeks second trimester, but I know a few doctors consider it 14 weeks. Either way, symptoms usually ease for me around 10-12 so I can't wait to get there. I hope you get your doppler back! I went a few days without using mine because I've been so busy but I did this morning and found the little heartbeat pretty quickly. 

Dove - I had bagels and English muffins a lot the first couple weeks to help with nausea and it was probably the only thing I could stand. All day nausea really sucks, and the only things I found worked for me was to eat regularly even if it was just a piece of cheese and a couple whole grain crackers and to sip on some water. But generally I've found ginger works the best for me. Hope it passes for you soon!

markswife - I know hearing the hb is totally reassuring for me as well, I always worry that something is going wrong. I'm glad you gave into your craving hehe, sometimes it is soooo worth it!

AFM - I'm happy I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow, definitely showing now. I took a pic last week and you can definitely tell there's a pooch happening. I have not decided if I wanted to upload it or not on the facebook group, maybe I will! One of my friends had to have her left fallopian tube removed as she had a ruptured ectopic a couple days ago. I felt so terrible, and it's worse that she suffered a miscarriage just a few months prior. She has a great support system I think, but it is always sad to hear when someone has a loss. 

I hope everyone is having a decent day, I've been super hungry the last couple of days, I suspect because I've stepped up my exercise again. :wacko:


----------



## mayacat

I hope my day is going well, lol. I'll find out in about two hours. Because of my history, I get an early ultrasound to see what the situation is. I've had no bleeding though, which is good, and mild nausea is off-and-on throughout the day (mostly in the morning). Need to make sure baby is on the outside of my uterus (I have a septum) and make sure there's a heartbeat. This could go very well or very badly. Hoping for the former!


----------



## dove830

Felt nauseous right up until bed last night. Woke up feeling symptom-less??? I then realized i forgot to take my prenatal vitamin yesterday and wonder if that is related?? No pain, no bleeding. Just weird to feel "normal" all of a sudden.

Hope your scan goes well!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mayacat I hope all goes well for you at your scan

Dove that happened to me the other day and all of a sudden I had lots of energy but it didn&#8217;t last long and the sickness and tiredness soon returned


----------



## jessicaftl

mayacat - good luck! I can't wait to find out either :)

dove - if your vitamin has iron in it, it could very well be part of why you feel so crappy. I've found when I don't take the iron my nausea is much less. I've been taking gummy prenatals that don't have iron. I'll find out when I get my blood work back, but since I have been cooking with cast iron I hope that helps a lot because the prenatals also mess with my bowel movements.


----------



## mayacat

I was always 3-days-on, 3-days-off with my symptoms with DD. For 3 days I would feel so ill in the mornings, and slightly less ill all day, then I'd have 3 days of close to relief before it started again.

Scan went as well as could be hoped for! Babe looks like it's snuggled in on the left horn of my uterus, to me it doesn't look like it's on the septum. Heartbeat is present too! I'm going to try to relax for a couple of weeks, lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

I&#8217;m glad all went well with the scan mayacat great news


----------



## jessicaftl

mayacat - woo! great scan pic, I'm glad it's putting your mind at ease! My symptoms also do that where I feel great for a few days then a few days I just feel like poo. 

AFM - 11 weeks today, I even took a lil bump photo for the facebook group. I feel okay, but I was sooo hungry all night and it really bothered my sleep. I had to get up and eat in the middle of the night. I'm craving a chimichanga so bad right now, :haha: so I know what I'll be eating for a treat this weekend. I hope everyone else is having a good Friday, and that you all have good weekends!


----------



## bdb84

Hey ladies!

mayacat- I'm so glad your scan went well <3

Jessica- I'm going to go look at your bump photo as soon as I'm done posting here. I've been taking bump pics since my 10 weeks last week, but there's still not much there. Just a normal soft belly that I always have with a bit of bloat on the side. :haha: 

Any plans for mother's day? I'm actually getting what I want most- a kid free afternoon! :happydance: My mom and I have pedicure appointments and are getting breakfast beforehand.


----------



## dove830

Really wish I could find a way into the facebook group!:cry: I don't use the email address associated with my account, and have no idea what the password is. 

We lost my mom last November, so this Mother's Day will be difficult. We will be having brunch out, and then, weather permitting, a beach day.

Still haven't heard about my ultrasound date or from the dr I've been referred to NINE days ago....so impatient, and time is going so slowly


----------



## markswife10

Mayacat, yay for a good ultrasound! <3

Dove, I hope you hear soon about your scan date! I would be frustrated too! 

Can you add me to the fb group? My email is [email protected]


----------



## markswife10

AFM, I feel like all I do from the time I wake up until the time I go to bed is blow my nose! How is it possible to produce this much mucus? Yuck!


----------



## jessicaftl

Markswife - I sent an invite to you! Let me know if you didn't get it. 

Dove - I could try adding you to my facebook friends and then adding you to the group. If you want to try that we can, I have no other ideas to get you in there though.


----------



## markswife10

Jessica, I didnt get it.


----------



## jessicaftl

Okay, I'll try again once I get on my computer!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

So glad to hear we're all doing good!

Morning sickness should be subsiding for most of us soon.

My breasts seem to be getting larger by the day..haha.
I needed to go by a few "comfort" bras and I can't go to bed without one on.

Tomorrow is Mother's Day.. I hope everyone enjoys the day to the fullest!! We're heading to potluck at my Aunt's. We will share the news with the rest of the family.

And... We had our early scan. This little bean was swimming all over the place. I'm pretty sure Hubby had tears in his eyes. We go for our regular 13 week scan in less than 3 weeks. He says maybe I should bring our oldest Daughter (the youngest isn't allowed based on her age).
I don't know how fair it is to bring one and not the other... I know she would be so excited if I picked her up from school to see the baby. What a treat!

What's your thoughts Ladies? I'm so torn!


----------



## Sushai

Sorry I havent posted but I have kept up with the reading.

Just a quick message to you all.
Today is mothers day here in Australia so wanted to wish all you lovely ladies a happy mothers day!


----------



## dove830

Our house has been hit gastro......o....m.....g


----------



## bdb84

Happy Mother's Day to you all! <3 

SS- how old are your children? I brought my youngest to my appointment with me a few weeks ago but I had no choice as she isn't in school yet and I had no sitter. My oldest wanted to go with me, but he had school so I told him he needed to go. 

Dove- Oh no! :hugs: I hope it passes quickly. 

AFM- I got my doppler back on Friday and I found Baby's hb!! :cloud9:

I was really stressing myself out because it took SO long to find it. But then I did a google search to see where the baby would even be located at just 11 weeks and realized I was searching far too high. I was looking up just below my belly button and he was still way down by the pubic bone. 

Jessica- is that about where your LO is located, too? I thought for sure Baby would be higher by now but I guess not.


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy Mother&#8217;s Day ladies

Dove I hope everyone in your house gets over it quickly, you poor things

Ss so pleased to hear everything went well with your scan.

Bdb yay for getting your doppler back. I&#8217;m going to give mine a go in another few days and see if I can hear anything 

AFm I&#8217;m so tired today, not good when I&#8217;ve a toddler to entertain and also I&#8217;m always feeling cold at the moment, maybe down to being tired, but I&#8217;ll mention it at my next hospital appointment


----------



## jessicaftl

Happy Mother's day ladies! I hope everyone is having a lovely day :). We are cleaning our house (one of our favorite things to do actually). 

ss - I really don't know why you can't have them both there, that's not a practice I would like either. I have so many kids now that they all just crowd my husband when we go to appointments now :haha: If nothing else you should get a pic. I am glad you had a decent scan though :)

Sushai - you too! 

Dove - omg, so sorry, I hope it passes soon!

bdb - Glad you got your scanner back! So fun to use. And yes, I find the hb about an inch or so to the left of my pubic bone. I've really only found one small spot that I can hear it clearly, as one of my main arteries is also nearby and it's usually louder/more clear. Luckily the lil hb is so fast I can pick it out. It also sometimes takes me awhile to find it still, but it's generally in the same area. I think mind also likes to hang low. 

MrsDuck - being cold could be the hormones. I've seen other moms mention it before. Personally I range from too hot to cold pretty fast. 

AFM - I ate out for a craving yesterday and it tore me up all night. I felt hungry and super nauseated and just gross all night. I didn't sleep well *at all*. I sipped ginger infused water for awhile and that helped but also made me pee a lot. Something exciting: I think I'm feeling the little one moving about because I've been starting to have fluttery feelings in the bottom left of my tummy where baby is! I don't feel it often, maybe a few times a day now, but it does have a strangeness to it that tells me it is not my bowels. I remember feeling my second early like this, but not my daughter since the placenta was anterior.


----------



## bdb84

How exciting, Jessica! I remember thinking I felt DD2 at 12 weeks and my doctor said probably not because she was still so tiny. I think I know the difference between gas bubbles and flutters. :haha: I haven't felt anything yet, but I have noticed the past two days that my tummy is really starting to harden beneath my belly button. I think my belly may pop any day now! 

My kiddos came back from their dad's yesterday evening and the first thing they asked was to hear the baby's hb. :cloud9: So we huddled on my bed and they patiently waited several minutes for me to finally find it again. It was a lot fainter this time around, but fast enough (150ish) for me to know it was the baby's. 

DD2 keeps saying that I "have a baby boy" in my belly. We'll see!


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - yes! The difference is a lot lol. I bet you will pop soon, plus we're both almost done with first trimester (woohoo). I'm glad you your little ones to hear the hb. My husband didn't want to hear it when I found it for him, it makes him a little squeamish and he'd rather hear it out loud instead of on headphones, so we'll wait for my appointment later this month for him to hear it. My youngest son always asks me if I found the hb when I'm in the room with the door shut lol. My daughter just says "baby". 

I was so ravenous last night I ate two helpings of dinner. I had a huge craving for smashed potatoes and gravy so I cooked a bunch in my instant pot and then made up some tasty onion gravy... But now I'm craving monkey bread, so I plan to make some this weekend :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

So exciting to start feeling baby move already Jessica and sounds like your body is now making up for the time you didn&#8217;t feel like food haha


----------



## markswife10

Yay for listening to baby! <3 My baby is down low too, but usually moves every time I listen in and is seldom in the same place lol. I guess he/she loves to move around in there and keep me guessing on where it is haha. 

DD keeps saying that baby is a girl (I think she's hopeful lol). Everyone else is thinking boy (again, I think they are hopeful since this is baby number 2 and our first is a girl lol).


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hi Ladies!
I'm joining in!

I don't know when my due date yet, but according to my app, it's Dec 17th. This is my first so I have NO clue what to expect. So far it's been non-stop hunger/nausea and sleepiness.

It's been a long trip, many years wasted not knowing there was pills I could take to help. But here I am, finally! And I didn't even know I was late. (I have the apps but don't really track it every day/week -- although I tried to keep track of when we bd'd so I could see a pattern or had some sort of chance). I even forgot the nurse said I O'd.
Just a big surprise all around. Even the "morning sickness" I chalked up to nerves as I was starting a job.


----------



## MrsDuck

Markswife did you keep all your dd&#8217;s clothes etc? I did so I&#8217;m hoping this next one is a girl too so that I can reuse everything 

Stargazer:hi: what a lovely surprise, congratulations


----------



## markswife10

Mrs. Duck, yes I did! I have a couple of huge totes full of her clothes. It would be SO economical to have another girl. I'd LOVE to reuse her clothes, there are SO many cute ones. But I'd be happy with a boy, too (though we would need EVERYTHING lol). As long as baby is healthy <3 <3 <3 

Welcome Stargazer!


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - welcome!!! :) Sounds so exciting, and first timer, woo!

markswife - I sent you another facebook invite this morning, I assume you didn't get that one either ??? Maybe email is spelled different or a different one is attached to your profile? Either way, you can message me if you want. 

MrsDuck - yes, it seems like that, but also I had a hard time eating all of dinner lol, it tasted good but it just didn't wanna go down easily. I'm already a slow eater, but it took me at least half an hour to eat it all. 

I'm feeling pretty tired today, probably all that house cleaning I did yesterday, but I am super exhausted. I bet I'll have a hard time staying awake much past 8 tonight :haha:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hello ladies, 

Sorry Ive been so quiet Ive been feeling so rough with morning sickness. Sunday I was admitted to hospital due to not being able to keep any fluid or food down. Im not on anti-sickness tablets which are helping slightly. 

Ive been following the thread silently, Its so exciting with all the scans, hearing heartbeats and flutterings going on. 

Ive got my scan next Monday, feeling excited to get a confirmed due date, with my cycles being so long Ive pretty much been given different dates every time Ive seen a health professional! 

Ive been listening to baby every night before bed, heartbeat hovers between 160-170 which would suggest girl if I follow old wives tales. I currently have no feelings gender wise, Id honestly be happy with either xx


----------



## Buttercupbabi

MrsDuck - when we moved house in September we got rid of everything thinking 2 boys was enough and now we're having baby number 3 and all we have left are personal belonging with meanings and 1 Blue blanket haha! At least if this baby is another boy we can use this blanket ;-)

Had my Midwife app this morning with all my paperwork and blood tests. 
Starting to feel more real now, really cannot wait for 12week scan which feels like so far away still! 

Alot of my symptoms that went away have come back and stronger! Fatigue is the one I'm struggling with the most, some nausea, really bad skin on my face too and still get a few cramp pains!!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Good morning Ladies!

Mrs Duck- I hope you're starting to warm up.

Bdb- So happy for you that you've found the heartbeat a few times and have been able to share with the soon to be siblings!
-My oldest is 11. They are not really allowed in until they are 12, and you can only bring in 1 person. I know she'd really enjoy the experience but I worry about excluding my youngest. She's almost 10. I know she's not allowed in but for that reason I think maybe I shouldn't bring my oldest. I'm still so torn! I'll have to decide soon. It's in less than 2 weeks.

Dove- I hope everyone is feeling better soon!

So for Mother's Day hubby gave me the cutest pair of handmade booties for the baby along with a card from the Baby. It was the sweetest thing. I cried! The girls were so touched as well.

And... HUGE news!!! I was accepted into the Midwife Program here. I am so over-the-moon excited. It was taking a long time to hear back. I'd made a few inquires but was told they hadn't reviewed my file yet. But yesterday I got the confirmation. It's a really hard program to get into because it's still so small.. and they only accept so few ladies.
I joked with the gal on the phone that I was hoping my 2 previous Midwife births (in another province) helped...she pretty much said it's one of the main reasons I was accepted. I am overjoyed!


----------



## bdb84

Welcome, Stargazer, and congratulations on your pregnancy! 

SS- Yeah, I see why you are hesitant since they are so close in age. Mine are much further apart in age (12, 8, 3), so it makes everything a bit easier in that regard. I think not letting either of them is the most fair thing to do in your situation. Oh, and congrats on getting into the midwife program! That's so exciting.

I kept all of my first and second's clothes because I always assumed there would be a third. I'm so glad I did, too, because our third ended up being a girl (same as our second) and I literally have not had to buy any clothes for my toddler since they were both born in the same season. I've bought a few new things here and there, but only because I wanted to. 

If this baby is another girl, my sister will be giving me all of her baby girl clothes (since I gave her all of mine :haha:). Her little girl is just turning a year old this month and she's currently expecting a little boy so she will not need to reuse the girly clothes. If this baby is a boy, then my brother and SIL will give me their clothes since their little boy is just 4 months old :) It all works out perfectly for us. 

Buttercup- I'm sorry you're still feeling so many symptoms. I hope they ease up on you again here quickly. 

Jessica- I often eat two helpings at dinner time :haha: I don't eat much during the day because my appetite is non-existent, but come dinner time I think I more than make up for it. Smashed potatoes sound SO good! 

Lucy- I'm glad you were able to get some anti-nausea meds. I cannot imagine being that sick :( I'm sorry you are going through that. Yay for your upcoming scan!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks Ladies!

I'm muddling through morning nausea and trying to find stuff to eat for lunch that doesn't cost me a ton of cash. I was bringing lunch, but I don't think my nose likes chicken salad right now. I've even felt sick when thinking about having to make the sandwich :( btw I LOVE chicken salad!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

StarGazerRose said:


> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> I'm muddling through morning nausea and trying to find stuff to eat for lunch that doesn't cost me a ton of cash. I was bringing lunch, but I don't think my nose likes chicken salad right now. I've even felt sick when thinking about having to make the sandwich :( btw I LOVE chicken salad!

That's so sad! I feel you though! I LOVE spicy food. I'm having a hard time eating anything spicy.. I am still gonna try to eat my butter chicken today. Here's hoping! Haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no buttercup :dohh: my hubby kept on at me to get rid of everything coz it was taking up space so pleeeeeeeeease let mine be another girl so I can tell him I told you it was worth keeping haha

Congratulations ss

Sounds like we are all struggling with nausea, struggling to eat anything and tiredness. I thought maybe it was because Im that much older, last pregnancy was a breeze

I searched with the doppler this morning, I wasnt surprised I didnt find anything but Ill keep trying each day


----------



## jessicaftl

Morning, ladies!

Lucy - I'm sorry you're feeling so poorly, I really hope those meds help you. I cannot imagine feeling so bad, :hugs:. I can't wait to hear how your scan goes. 

Buttercup - I feel you there, we had not planned on a fourth and got rid of almost everything. I had a small bag of girl and boy clothes to donate that was hanging out, along with one of my wraps. I washed them all up and tossed them into a storage bin ready for the next baby. Things also didn't feel real until that first appointment when we discussed all my plans. 

ss_momma - I'm happy you got into your midwife program! And that such a cute gift from your husband. Good luck with your chicken today, it sounds tasty :haha: 

bdb - I wish I always had that appetite, but it still comes and goes. Smashies were soooo good. They helped my stomach a lot too.

StarGazer - yes, I really hate it when food aversions happen to the foods we love. I'm going to try my luck with some garlic at dinner, but I'm not holding my breath lol. I hope you find something that helps you. I'm sure lots of ladies here can give you suggestions that worked for them. For me, ginger works great.

MrsDuck - I keep telling myself I had no issues when I was pregnant with my first 12 years ago, but I know I had some of these symptoms. Keep trying with the doppler. I really only have one tiny spot I can find the hb, and like one angle of turning it. I hope you find it soon!

AFM - ugh, I was so exhausted I fell asleep easily but my daughter woke up restless (probably from the a/c or heat) around midnight and wouldn't go back to sleep until well after 3. She laid there calmly but it was still hard for her. I cuddled her for a bit, got up to pee, and she had gotten up and was sitting beside her father in his bed waiting for me, lol. Needless to say, I lost a few hours last night. I'm hoping she gets a decent nap this afternoon. I'll probably rest with her. I'm having all sorts of cravings the last few days. Nausea still comes and goes, but I'm feeling I'm past the worst of it generally. I hope everyone else is having a nice Tuesday!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm being bad ... the only thing that doesn't turn my tummy while or after i eat it is Fast food! everything at home we normally eat, I don't want or the smell drives me away. And i was thinking i wasn't having aversions... guess i'm not paying that much attention.

Here I am chowing down on fries and a cookout burger LOL


----------



## jessicaftl

Stargazer - I ate out this last weekend and felt *terrible* afterward, my stomach was so upset, nausea, bowel movement in the middle of the night, anxiety from it all... was not worth it for me. Fries sound so good, but I can't eat more than a small handful of them without these issues. I ate a lot of carbs in the first few weeks because that's all I could stomach. I know all the advice says to eat healthy but honestly eating anything is better than nothing, just try to get some healthy stuff in there as you progress!!!


----------



## markswife10

Mrs Duck, don't worry, I'm sure you'll find little one very soon on the doppler. I first found this baby at 8w5d (and I DID try at 8w4d with no luck). It took awhile to find it and when I did it was very faint, but I found it. You just have to find the right angle and spot lol. They can be masters at hiding in there, too. And if you don't find it for awhile yet, it doesn't mean anything's wrong, just that baby must be in a hard to find spot and is hiding well lol. Hopefully it will be soon for you! <3

Jessica, that stinks about the lack of sleep. Hopefully you can get a good night's rest tonight. 

Buttercup, glad your symptoms came back to give you reassurance <3 I know at this point we can have a love/hate relationship with them lol. 

Lucy, yay for an upcoming scan! 

Stargazer, just eat what you can. It's hard to eat healthy in the first trimester. Sometimes it's just a win eating lol. I was strict low carb before getting pregnant and for the first couple of weeks, then morning sickness hit and it's been all the carbs lol. I'm trying to ease back into it a little but my stomach still gets iffy quite a bit just yet. I'm definitely planning on picking it back up as soon as my stomach lets me though. 

Yay SS! Congrats! How exciting! 

AFM, I'm getting a metallic taste in my mouth. Yuck! I don't remember having this with my daughter, but I do recall hearing about it being a pregnancy thing, so I'm not surprised by it. But it is yuck. 

Also my scan is in two days! Woot! I can't wait! <3


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah I'm just trying to eat what I can. I try to eat a can of pears a day. They are cheaper than buying the per pound ones and dealing with them going bad.
I didn't make it through that burger ... had maybe three bites, 2 with very little meat and i was done. idk it wasn't that it wasn't good, i just didn't want it anymore. Then I let is sit in the box thinking I'd pick it up and nibble again, but the smell ... it just got to me, had to go toss 3/4 of a nice cheesy burger and some fries that just aren't good when cold.

I'm about to munch on some graham crackers and drink my gatorade. 
I'm really hoping that my major issues go away with the second trimester. I've heard it normally subsides, but knowing my luck.....i'm probably just gonna have to deal with taking stock in graham crackers and gatorade!

I'm SO tired!!!! i have a big project i'm working on (lol with my ADD pregnant mind) so i'm thinking when that gets done, if it's not time to leave i might lay my head down and zone out for a 15 min break.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks markswife Ill keep trying, I didnt find my dds hb until 11 weeks so Im not worried yet. Yay for your upcoming scan

Funny you should mention metallic taste, Ive had it all day today for the first time its horrible. I hope it doesnt last long

Stargazer sorry about your burger meal disaster, I hope you soon manage to get something other than crackers down you

Has anyone tried those seasick bands that press on your pressure points to make you feel better? Ive had mine on this evening but sure sure they are making much difference


----------



## markswife10

Stargazer, it's funny how pregnancy does that to ya. I've had that happen many times, where something sounds good, I take a few bites, then my body throws up a huge stop sign lol. Not because you're full or sick, just don't want it lol. It's strange. 

sorry you have the metallic taste too Mrs Duck. It's nasty. 

I've tried the seasick bands. I haven't really noticed them helping TBH. lol.


----------



## Sushai

Geez theres a lot to catch up on. 

Welcome to those ladies joining us. 

Sorry to hear some of you are feeling so poorly. Hopefully it passes soon. 

As for keeping clothes and items from my other babies. Ive literally got to start from scratch. After having my third DH decided we were done, 3 years later and he changed his mind!! Aaaargh! I guess it doesnt really matter anyway since I have to buy double of everything anyway this time around. All I have for them is a beanie which I crotcheted. Has anyone else bought anything for their babies? If not when will you start to buy? We wont be purchasing anything until after the 20 week scan which is what weve done with all my pregnancies.

In other things, I was hit with a massive at school pick up time and it didnt ease up until close to 10pm (even after taking some paracetamol). It was then replaced by some horrendous bloating which made sleeping seriously uncomfortable.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

markswife10 said:


> Mrs Duck, don't worry, I'm sure you'll find little one very soon on the doppler. I first found this baby at 8w5d (and I DID try at 8w4d with no luck). It took awhile to find it and when I did it was very faint, but I found it. You just have to find the right angle and spot lol. They can be masters at hiding in there, too. And if you don't find it for awhile yet, it doesn't mean anything's wrong, just that baby must be in a hard to find spot and is hiding well lol. Hopefully it will be soon for you! <3
> 
> Jessica, that stinks about the lack of sleep. Hopefully you can get a good night's rest tonight.
> 
> Buttercup, glad your symptoms came back to give you reassurance <3 I know at this point we can have a love/hate relationship with them lol.
> 
> Lucy, yay for an upcoming scan!
> 
> Stargazer, just eat what you can. It's hard to eat healthy in the first trimester. Sometimes it's just a win eating lol. I was strict low carb before getting pregnant and for the first couple of weeks, then morning sickness hit and it's been all the carbs lol. I'm trying to ease back into it a little but my stomach still gets iffy quite a bit just yet. I'm definitely planning on picking it back up as soon as my stomach lets me though.
> 
> Yay SS! Congrats! How exciting!
> 
> AFM, I'm getting a metallic taste in my mouth. Yuck! I don't remember having this with my daughter, but I do recall hearing about it being a pregnancy thing, so I'm not surprised by it. But it is yuck.
> 
> Also my scan is in two days! Woot! I can't wait! <3

Can't wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I've tried to stay away from a ton of sweets, but some mini donuts have been my breakfast for a few days. My reflux would kick in early (mostly when i move too much, too fast or wake up abruptly) and i'd just slowly eat a mini donut and it calms my tummy down for a while.
I bought some muffins, which I was eating, but now i don't want :( Might just tell Hubby he can have them. So much for my healthy streak.

I'm thinking I'll go to Subway for lunch. Debating what to get....


----------



## bdb84

I'm definitely in the 'fast/junk food is better than no food' camp at this point. It's hard to maintain your optimal diet during the first trimester when either nothing tastes good or you cannot keep much down.

I remember that metallic taste very vividly, but I only ever had it with my son and he's 12 now. I often wondered if it was my prenatals that caused it. 

I've wanted to buy baby stuff so bad, but we are waiting until we know the gender. Some times I feel so certain that this is a baby boy, but I know I'll jinx myself if I go ahead and buy baby boy things prematurely.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Ya know... that's probably why I can't drink water. I think it amplifies that odd taste and I'm done after a sip.
Gatorade makes me thirsty, but I'm at least keeping something near by so i get liquid in me. Ginger Ale seems to be ok when I feel in the mood for it. I carry a can with me but forget to put it in the fridge (people cook in the breakrooms and urgh I can't stand whatever someone makes -- the breakroom smells like crap _Literally_)

I'm not gonna find out what I'm having. I want to be surprised! (not many people do that now a days...) I already have a cradle and my dad is building a crib/bed and a dresser. We have minor things that we've been given previously but I've not bought anything except the onesie I made my Hubby to tell him.


----------



## jessicaftl

Hello, ladies!

markswife - I don't recall having the metallic taste before, but I've heard of it. I've had it from medicine before and it is horrid. 

StarGazer - canned pears, I have not eaten those for years! I guess it is better than nothing, I really hope your appetite improves soon. As for gender finding out, we did team yellow last time and it was sooo worth it! We plan to do it again this time. For me it's the ultimate surprise. We fully expected to have a third boy but when I was told "it's a girl" when she came out I was ecstatic! I still did the old wives tales and looking at the scan pics to try and guess, but it was all fun and games. Subway sounds good! I could go for a roasted chicken breast with lots of spicy peppers on it about now, :haha:

MrsDuck - I was a few days past you when I found it first, so just keep trying and it can take a long time. I'm glad the seasick bands help you!

sushai - it is kind of funny you have to buy two of everything. Even worse if you have a boy and girl because then you'll have to do each. I think I bought mostly white onesies because they always got spit up on them, or dirt and grime as they start to get into stuff. 

bdb - buying baby stuff is so fun, but also expensive. I usually end up buying small amounts as time goes on at Costco when their sleepers are on sale. You could always buy something gender neutral for now if you have that urge, like socks or a hat? I have this thing for clothes with food items on them. I bought quite a few outfits with donuts, cakes, ice creams, lol. My kids are naked about 90% of the time at home except for their diaper/covers. 

As for me, I have to keep track of food intake just for my midwife, so she can make sure I'm eating enough protein and I noticed I didn't even eat over 2k calories yesterday. I am thinking I definitely need to add another 500 or better in there, especially with the exercising and bf my two youngest. 
Are any of you dealing with weird symptoms? I get these red splotches on my face, usually around my mouth and chin and forehead. I think it's called "pregnancy mask"? I always get it, it's super annoying, lol. I have also been dealing with body acne, not something I deal with except around my period.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jessica -- i'm not a huge fruit eater, but i love those pears. I eat strawberries and melons, but not a fan of everyone elses favorites. 
I love me some sweet onion chicken and a macadamia nut cookie!

Oh yeah I plan on having some fun "guessing". I've already been told that because i craved dinner rolls that I'm having a girl. I'm like geez I wasn't even 7 weeks then and people were guessing. And a lot of people are like... "now i wanna know" lol People are funny.

I'm getting random zits more or less. Usually it's cause my pillow is dirty, so i can't say that i can pin point it to the pregnancy yet.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm really struggling to stay awake at work. I try to utilize my 15 mins are "nap breaks" but it's not enough. It's like it makes me sleepier to even just close my eyes (or blink).

*yawn*


----------



## jessicaftl

I think one of the few old wives tales that worked for me was the Chinese Gender, but it was wrong on my first one, so it's definitely nothing to take seriously lol. I craved frozen pizza and spicy cheetos a lot with my daughter, not sweets and I carried her very very low, my back and hips were so sore at the end of pregnancy. I think I actually did damage to my tailbone from pushing her out because my tailbone hurt for well over a year to sit on! 
I also love their macadamia cookies, lol. I generally make everything at home, though, so I know I can make them myself but I'll end up eating waaay too many and feeling like crap haha.
The tiredness is real, I feel pretty tired myself this morning, I'm hoping my workout will help boost me for a bit.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica I have no idea how you do a workout, I&#8217;m struggling just keeping up with my toddler, I&#8217;m ready for bed before she is haha


----------



## dove830

This morning I woke up feeling so awful, I honestly didn't think I could get out of bed. It took me an hour, but I did. Took my littlest to preschool, did the groceries, got my prescription for diclectin (anti-nausea), and put the groceries away. Now I have to go pick up my littlest, then the older 2, then their paper route, then dinner. I feel like crying. Please, PLEASE tell me the anti nausea pills will work?? Anyone else on them? Morning sickness is an all day, all night affair here.


----------



## StarGazerRose

My SIL did the gender reveal but she had a board that they wrote out a bunch of things on and based the answer it was a boy or girl, and they circled them as she read off each thing. I've always liked that one and the ring thing. Which I was told that it has to be a silver ring in order to work correctly. *shrug* idk to me it's just a game so I won't take anything to heart until my jelly bean is here.
I read about the Chinese thing on my app, but the article kinda dismissed most "gender guessing" traditions. The article said that with technology they've gotten more accurate with "guessing" from the ultrasound (and normally if the baby just says "here ya go" can you really _know_) but it can still be wrong. 

I got up and went to the potty... that seemed to help me from falling asleep, but it's slowly coming back, i can feel it! LOL My office is really cold (to me at least) and it's pouring outside. Hard to have any kind of energy during rainy weeks.


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - I honestly feel terrible if I don't keep my regular exercise going. It also helps so much with labor and pregnancy in general. And it gives me energy for the day. All three of my kids are here during the day as my oldest does online school and my two youngest are running around like feral animals (not really lol). Luckily it helps me stay sane, especially with anxiety issues. There are times when I feel too tired to do it, though. For me it's mostly a mental struggle.

dove - I felt pretty worn out this morning as well, took me awhile to get up and breakfast going for us. It is always so hectic and I push myself constantly to get everything done. I even make my husband a super huge and fancy lunch every night. I don't even wanna do it all the time, it is really a struggle!

stargazer - I tried to nap after lunch and I got the usual ten minutes of sleep and now I'm wide awake. I still feel tired but not enough to actually nap. It sucks... I am trying to eat more today and having a hard time. I'll probably stick to nuts and seeds because they're so full of calories lol. 

Keep on going, ladies, we are almost to the second trimester!


----------



## bdb84

I have been SO exhausted today! I've slept a total of 4 hours since I woke up to get my big kids ready for school. And I still feel like I could easily fall asleep again when the kids go to bed in a few hours. 

Have any of you tried the "ring test"? My SIL swears by it and I have quite a few friends who said it has worked for them, too. The Chinese gender worked for me with all three of my kiddos, but not for my sister, so I know it's hit or miss.


----------



## jessicaftl

I never tried the ring one, I don't even have a ring or necklace lol.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

With my boys, their heartbeats sounded like steam trains and the beats were under 150 so that worked! Will go with that again this time round I think 
I carried them both really high.
This time round i have bad nausea and fatigue which i didnt have with the boys! But I dont think that means anything... 
Both chinese calendar said girls for the boys and this time it says boy! LOL again i wont be reading too much into that


----------



## MrsDuck

I can&#8217;t believe so many of you are staying team yellow. I&#8217;m far too impatient to wait haha


----------



## bdb84

The heartbeat old wives tale has been opposite for me. My one boy has had the highest hb of all (150's and 160's) while both of my girls were lazy and stayed back in the 130's and 140's. This baby's has been all over the spectrum, so I'm not sure what to pinpoint as his/her standard. 

MrsDuck- I absolutely LOVE the idea of staying team yellow, but I never could do it. I'm a planner. I want to know ahead of time. I'm all about gender specific clothing. If I'm having a boy, I want to buy alllll of the boy things. And vice versa. There's no way I could wait until after I had the baby to do so, and most gender neutral baby items do not spark my interest. I can only handle so many greens and yellows before I want some bows or trucks. :haha: 

I slept terribly last night. I went to bed at 10 and DD2 (age 3) came barreling in an hour later. She's going through a clingy phase where she wants me 24/7. We stopped co-sleeping when she was just a couple months old, so she's very used to independent sleeping. I'm not sure what's going on. I allowed her to get into bed with me consistently for a couple of weeks thinking the phase would pass, but I ended up encouraging the habit. As much as I love my babies, I have to have my bed to myself. It's the one aspect of me that isn't mommy-ish, I guess you could say. I think it has a lot to do with how light of a sleeper I am. If the kids so much as breathe too heavily it will keep me wide awake. 

Anyways, so I let her sleep with me for a while, until she was in a very deep sleep, and then I transferred her back to her bed. Then I had to wake up to pee at least 3 times. Each time I wake up, I'm wide awake and have to struggle to go back down. It's frustrating, but I guess there's no time like now to get used to night wakings again. :)


----------



## jessicaftl

All three of mine have had hbs of around 150, but I do remember my second being about 170+ at a scan I had, most likely because I was anxious lol. This one hasn't been different. I measured about 150. 

MrsDuck - after finding out on my first my husband and I agreed if we ever had more kids to try going team yellow, and sadly I saw a penis at the scan. Luckily the technician told me when to look away for the third one so I truly had to wait until she was born. And this time around I asked my husband first thing about it and he liked the surprise as I did. I have not met many people who go team yellow, but there's just something about not finding out until birth that's super exciting!

bdb - I'm also a very light sleeper. And once again I was also up last night, but mostly because I was *starving*. My husband also happened to be awake. He sleeps on a different bed because we're transitioning our three year old. I made a snack and then went back to bed but still woke many times. I really don't like not being able to sleep comfortably. I end up also lying there awake for so long and it sucks so much.

I ate a lot of dinner last night and was full until that usual 1 am stomach growling time. Ugh, it's so annoying. My daughter's bed is beside mine and she generally wakes up once and I cuddle with her until she falls back asleep. Luckily I was able to night wean her easily, but I do miss the closeness of feeding her more often. I am happy it's almost the weekend because I am so frazzled.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well ladies ... I'm a little disappointed in this visit. I was under the assumption they would do more.....
I got a "pelvic" exam that basically just let the doc measure my uterus size. 
She agreed that it's the right size for 8-9wks. So that's good
We got a pamphlet with info in it, which i have yet to read through cause i keep getting interrupted.

Went to attempt to apply for pregnancy medicaid since my insurance won't kick in til July....and i was told if i get approved, they will continue and the insurance will pay first then medicaid -- hopefully meaning will take the bill to nearly nothing! We'll see. i always get nervous cause hubby has 3 cars under his name...idk i need is cause we don't have insurance, not cause we can't afford it. We JUST got back on our feet, our finances are down still .... shoot if they'd just pay for a few bills i'd be fine with that!

Anyways .... driving over an hour to get _back_ to work.... *yawn* so tired!


My ultrasound and all the other goodness is going to happen next week. So as much as i didn't want to tell my boss.... i'm going to be missing quite a lot of hours, so I think i'm gonna have to break down and let him know.
Sad thing is, he's in a TON of meetings. So i might let it slide unless he asks about the doctor appointments i added to my calendar. :/


----------



## markswife10

Baby looked great and beautiful in there. He/she was moving around and had a hb of 170 bpm. Im so relieved &#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







42E85C9B-F2F7-4987-BB06-6EEA78385636.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bdb84

Star- my first appointment with my OB was very brief as well. We did the pelvic exam, he expressed his excitement for me, but that was about it. I did have bloodwork done that day, too. What day is your scan next week? I have my 12 week scan next Wednesday :cloud9:

Markswife- LO is adorable! <3 

Jessica- do you normally have to eat something in the early morning hours? Or do you wait it out until you actually get up for the day?


----------



## StarGazerRose

MarksWife -- SO CUTE!!!!!! I can't wait to see mine!

dbd -- I don't think that i could have done anything else today cause the only "early birds" were there. The techs don't come in til later. But Wednesday is my ultrasound, and Friday is my ob exam. Hubby came today cause i thought they'd do more *shrug* oh well. He'll be there for the ultrasound and as a phone call during the exam incase he has questions.

yeah this lack of appetite is getting annoying :( I bought breakfast and lunch. I devoured my sausage biscuit and then since i got to work late i didn't take a real lunch, but i ate only half the burger, and cold fries ....
and i feel like crap (felt that way before i ate the burger/fries .... no big surprise there)

Anyone else have horrible ADD??? i mean i can't think straight, stay focused or anything. I mean if it's pressing and i have someone working with me I get it done.
Maybe it's just cause this current task is boring and i find myself looking at stupid articles online.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - when I was seeing my OB for my second pregnancy that was about how my first exam went, but I did have a scan around 11/12 weeks for the first one (other than the emergency room one I had done for the bleeding around 6 weeks). Blood work and pelvic sounds normal. They are a little boring especially until you get into second trimester! As for your medicaid, I'm not sure which state you live in, but you may be able to get a better response over the phone. I am in Oregon, a pretty progressive state, so it was pretty easy to be added to my children's insurance for pregnancy status. My regular insurance doesn't cover maternity care and I'm not on my husband's policy. Insurance sucks! I hope you get it dealt with soon. I've been there with being low on finances and it really doesn't help. I'm sure everything will work out in the end :). As for your appetite, I've found eating small amounts often works the best, even if it's just a few saltine crackers and sipping on ginger water. Bananas are great too, I know you don't care for a lot of fruit but these are just some ideas. 

markswife - oooh, what a lovely scan! I'm so jealous! And a great hb too :):) I'm glad you're at ease about it all!

bdb - I normally (not pregnant) go all night without eating, I usually eat my breakfast around 6/7 am as I get up with my husband and make him food so we can have some extra time together before he leaves for work. Pregnancy always increases my appetite so much, I noticed. When I was pregnant with my second I was so hungry all the time, and what a surprise, he was born with a huge appetite and was in the higher percentile from breastfeeding so much (so chubby lol). He has a very fast metabolism like his father, I have always maintained that there's a connection with how I felt for food during pregnancy and how their appetite is as a child. I didn't have the gnawing hunger with my first at all and my third it was there but not near as bad as my second. I know it's confusing but I think a lot of it is because I am always on the move and don't eat enough during the day.

I'm trying to eat another meal in my day, as I usually have a huge salad at lunch with boiled eggs, rotisserie chicken, lots of seeds and nuts, etc. I decided to have a second lunch around 2/3 pm because now I have a headache from not eating enough, lol. My food just goes right through me so fast, I can't even keep up with my own digestive system. It sucks mostly because I still have a hard time finding something to eat that doesn't make me feel gross. 

Can't wait for your scans coming up, ladies, they always are fun to see! I hope I can get another one before my 20 week one, too!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hubby was looking up about how much we'd need to qualify. Sadly if they look at projected, we're over WAY over :(
Last month and the month before were pretty low due to no full time job and hubby out of work cause his accident. But with this new job they are offering me what I wanted, which is more than I've ever made. (The extra is paying for gas/car stuff and all the extras coming out of my check)
I'm in NC. I'm not familiar with a ton of stuff for the state. I usually just stick to what i know....in my little world.
I'm just hoping that my insurance covers enough if i don't get it. I mean these aren't optional things I'm going for. Ya know state required testings and screenings to ensure the well being of both mom and baby.


God my office is cold .... brrrrrrrr Wearing a coat and a fleece cape (yes a cape, i got it at the Renn Fest last year) Some dude is supposed to come and help move my desk, and he's supposed to be able to help with the air thing... truthfully i want the vent blocked. Unless it's cranking out heat in the winter.... I want nothing to do with this thing. IDKY it's even running? I swear it's under 60 in here. (I'm cold at 70)


----------



## StarGazerRose

So I told the Boss .... omg anxiety .... I feel SO much better LOL
He's cool. He has a young baby (only a few months old) so I had a feeling he'd be okay with it.
Plus my job isn't complicated. I sit at a desk all day.


----------



## bdb84

Star- I'm glad your boss took the news well. I bet that is a huge relief. When applying for pregnancy medicaid, can you just use last month and the month before's paystubs? 

Jessica- My appetite is coming in with a vengeance lately. Most of this pregnancy I had to force myself to eat because nothing sounded/tasted good. Now it seems like food runs right through me and I'm hungry immediately after eating the first time. I, too, have been going through salads like crazy. 

I cannot wait for all of the 12 week scans to start coming in so we can begin guessing genders :cloud9:


----------



## StarGazerRose

My boss is an easy going guy. But i'm glad that he's cool with it.

They only asked for last months check stubs, but since Hubby doesn't have the stubs from when he was out they need a "Wage Verification" form to be filled out. And since mine is so new I don't get a paper stub cause it's an internal thing and can only get it while at work (online stuffs). So they had me fill one out too.
But i didn't make my monthly wage last month cause i only worked 6 days in April. Hubby was out from mid March til the end of April from his accident. He's paid a daily rate and weekly check.
I'm nervous :|
And i think it will take at least a month and a half to hear from them @[email protected]


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I hope you can get your insurance worked out, I know how much it sucks not knowing. As for being cold, it might be from the pregnancy, some women feel constantly cold. I'm always going from being super hot to kind of cold. I've been third trimester in the heat of the summer before and it really sucks, I'm glad I won't be so huge when it's 90+ out lol, especially with my other littles always being out and about. I'm glad your boss is okay with things too, makes stress a lot better to deal with when your job isn't putting you down about pregnancy!

bdb - exactly the same for me! I think there's also some connection with my prenatal vitamin because I always feel even more ravenous after I take it. I forgot to take one last night before bed and didn't have such an issue over night of being starving. I'm going to try taking them differently and see if that helps. 

AFM - yaay 12 weeks today! I also am excited to see everyone's scans coming up. My food just goes right through me, and I feel it's going to get worse in second trimester with the constant hunger. I still had some issues with my appetite not being there entirely last night, but I did manage to scarf down a grilled cheese lol. I've been craving monkey bread all week, so I plan to make some up this afternoon!


----------



## markswife10

Jessica, yay on 12 weeks!!!! 

Stargazer, I hope you get your insurance straightened out. The being cold I think just comes with office jobs lol. I've had a few different office jobs through the years (before I went to being a SAHM) and they ALWAYS had it freezing in there.

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments on baby <3 We are in love :cloud9: 

Baby has had me on my toes with the nausea again lately though. Day before yesterday I felt miserable all day, yesterday morning I threw up after drinking some water, I also threw up dinner and felt miserable most of the night. I had some nausea this morning too. Blah! I'm SO ready for the nausea to leave lol. I don't need it for reassurance anymore since I can hear baby if I need to on the doppler, so it needs to be gone!


----------



## jessicaftl

So sorry about your nausea :(. I hope it passes for you soon. Mine still comes and goes but not nearly as often as it did a few weeks ago. And your scan was great!


----------



## StarGazerRose

My insurance doesn't kick in til July... I mean I can wait. Hubby is a little more stressed over things than I am, but when he stresses I get worried that I should be too.

I wasn't too worried about how my boss would react. I knew he had a young one so he can sympathize some. But i was more worried that I'm in my probation period .... telling work about something like a pregnancy is a big thing....I just felt it fair in case i had to schedule a bunch more appointments as quickly as I did with my next two (less than a weeks notice to request time off). 

The temp i think is controlled by the people across the hall. I've been instructed many times not to engage with them. " "Smile and nod', is all you should do". They are a special bunch of people that we had join the company....idk if the boss even talks to them... So I doubt that i can get the temp adjusted. :/
The guy that's supposed to be moving my desk can change the direction of the air... but i doubt it will help too much. It's in the middle of my ceiling :sad2:

My appetite is the best during the day. Mornings I muddle through a bag of gold fish and my mini donuts. At night is might be able to have food, but mostly something small and my pears. Since i get home around 7 i usually just veg on the couch and take a nap, eat a little something then go to bed around 9-10


----------



## MrsDuck

Markswife lovely pic, so sweet

Stargazer hope you get good news on your insurance and glad all went well telling your boss.
I feel continuously cold so far this pregnancy, its horrible and I look a bit daft with a fleece on when everyone else is in a t-shirt

Jessica happy 12 weeks

My nausea seems to be getting worse by the day, I was feeling better for a while after eating but now it gets much worse after eating. Im just thankful I havent actually been sick, its more a sea sickness feeling that I cant shake off


----------



## StarGazerRose

My nausea the closest thing to it is my acid reflux. But instead of going away after I eat and relax its all day yuck feeling. When I cough I can gag, when I burp I pray that its just a burp and nothing else. 
Ive luckily only had 1 bad bad day where my acid reflux caught me. But I had a feeling it would cause I didnt sleep well cause my dogs dealing with allergies and kept waking me up.


----------



## markswife10

Mine feels like motion sickness a lot, but I think mine has gotten a bit worse, too. It isn't all day like it was at the beginning but I've progressed from mostly just dry heaving to actually vomiting :blush: :wacko: It can go bye bye now anytime lol!


----------



## bdb84

Jessica- happy 12 weeks to us :cloud9: 

I'm sorry you all are still dealing with nausea. I couldn't imagine. I only had 1-2 weeks of it and it was very mild. I could not imagine dealing with it day in and day out.

Markswife- Love the new avi! I take it you all made the big announcement?


----------



## markswife10

bdb84 said:


> Jessica- happy 12 weeks to us :cloud9:
> 
> I'm sorry you all are still dealing with nausea. I couldn't imagine. I only had 1-2 weeks of it and it was very mild. I could not imagine dealing with it day in and day out.
> 
> Markswife- Love the new avi! I take it you all made the big announcement?

Thank you! Yes we did! :) After seeing a healthy baby we were comfortable making the big announcement. :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## MrsDuck

Bdb happy 12 weeks


----------



## MrsDuck

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend 

Only 2 days to go until my hospital appointment, but sadly nothing exciting like a scan at this appointment boo. This feels like the longest 12 weeks ever


----------



## bdb84

Hey ladies, I hope you all are having a relaxing weekend. Nothing much to report over here; just counting down until my 12wk scan and appointment on Wednesday.

This is my older two kids' last week of school, so we have lots of functions to attend. All 3 also have their dental checkups and cleanings on Tuesday.


----------



## Sushai

Cant believe some of you ladies will be in second tri soon, how exciting!

Bdb good luck at your scan.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I hope everyone's weekend was decent. 
Saturday was ok. I work an 8 hour day at my part time job. I'm gonna try to keep up the hours as long as possible. (it's my spending money).
Sunday was rough... i'm really hoping this morning sickness chills some in the next few weeks! 

I'm 10 weeks today! Get to see my little jelly bean on Wednesday! I'm super excited!


----------



## bdb84

I think I slept a total of 3 hours last night. I woke up no less than 8 times and just could not fall back asleep. I'm not sure if it's pregnancy related or not (only got up to use the restroom once), but I'm exhausted! 

Are you ladies having the blood test done at your 12 week appointments that also determines the gender? I'm hoping my doctor will do it for me on Wednesday. I had it done in my last pregnancy (without knowing), so I assume I will be able to again this time around. If so, it looks like I could know what I'm having within a couple of weeks. :cloud9:


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies, I hope everyone had a good weekend! I've been reading but haven't had a chance to respond. 

StarGazer - I actually have to take a ppi for my reflux because I have GERD really bad. Sometimes I still get heartburn later in pregnancy and it is really uncomfortable. It can cause nausea, so hopefully you can get some relief soon. Hoping second trimester brings it!

Markswife - Sorry you're dealing with such nasty nausea as well, it really sucks! It's good you made the announcement :)

MrsDuck - the time will fly, lol. I hope your appointment goes well anyway. 12 weeks will be here before you know it!

Sushai - I know, it's crazy! But also exciting because soon we'll be doing gender guessing and complaining about different stuff :haha:.

bdb - I still haven't decided on getting the 'Harmony' test. I never had it done with my last kids, but I'll be 32 when this one is born. I really don't want to stress over statistical numbers because I tend to overworry and over think *everything*. I'm sorry you didn't sleep well, I know I've had a few nights like that as well, so I hope you get some rest today or at least tonight. Exhaustion is no joke! Also, yaay 12 weeks. 

AFM - Weekend was busy, I did give in to a couple of cravings like fish and chips (omg so worth it) and I made monkey bread Friday night. It was so sweet and I wasn't used to all that sugar so I felt super sugared out for a bit afterward lol. Allergies are getting bad around where I live and my constant runny nose doesn't really help. I'm also having such vivid dreams. They're so full of drama and action, it's crazy. 

I can't wait for you guys to have your scans this week!


----------



## StarGazerRose

My bloodwork is this Friday. As well as my pap (cause i'm not due for one til July) and the body exam physical. I'm really not looking forward to it even though they told me it was supposed to be "nice" ... idk. Last week when she just "measured" me and poked my tummy I felt horrible the rest of the day. so idk .... I might have to take the day and recoop from it. (Not that i want to loose hours at work, i just don't think i'll be worth anything, even if i am just sitting here)

My reflux has never been bad enough to have to take something. I've been doing great these past few years maintaining my anxiety and making sure i don't have issues. But hormones are probably screwing me up too much to maintain. Like sunday, I felt ok... then i wasn't feeling well, and then it was over......and i just zoned out the rest of the day trying NOT to aggravate the tummy anymore than necessary. If i keep having days like that I'm gonna look at the list of pills my doc gave me that are approved to take for nausea/morning sickness

I had the most bizarre dream about my husband giving me a tumor-sized hicky .... later in the day he came and kissed my neck and i freaked out LOL he was like "what?".... *shaking it off* "you just reminded me of my freaky dream"
My dreams fade on me, but I can recall a few... nothing crazy except that one so far.


----------



## StarGazerRose

So i was scrolling through the bump pictures. 
I just have my normally chubby belly right now. :/ I haven't taken a picture in maybe 2 weeks. But i doubt i look any different.
I've heard it's normal for the first not to show until mid 2nd Trimester. True???


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Ooh its lovely seeing you we're all plodding along very nicely! I remember joining and seeing BDB at 9 weeks and thinking it would take me ages to get there and now im 9 weeks tomorrow!

Hope your scans go really well and get a lovely pic!
Here in the UK the harmony test is £500 which we can't afford to have done really... I think our dating scan can give us some answers if the baby has anything wrong so will see what happens. 

AFM, I've had my routine midwife app where she took lots of blood and gave me all my paperwork, she's sent everything to my chosen hospital so should here soon with a scan date! 
A lot of my symptoms have calmed down but I get very tired... And this is going to sound crazy but a couple of times I feel like I have felt bubbles or something low down! I have had 2 babies previously and have a weaker uterus, its probably nothing but I have definitely felt something! 

Hope you ladies have a great week and bring on the scan pic :-D xxx


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I would really look for something with ginger in it to help with your tummy troubles. I swear by it, it helps so much! As for your appointment, sorry it bothers you when you get poked and prodded. I haven't had a pap done in years as I just cannot afford the doctor appointment, my insurance does not cover it (gotta love the USA). As for bump pics, there are some pics of us in the facebook group, and our bumps. We're only just showing but it is still fun to see! I love bump pics :)

buttercup - I definitely have felt the little bubbles as well, it's crazy! Happy 9 weeks, and it's good you had your appointment and all is well.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm really the worst in the mornings and evenings. During the day at work I manage by eating random snacks.
I was drinking ginger ale, but so much of it and it starts to taste blah (like everything else i have does) I was sipping (just sipping) some mountain dew (for some caffeine really) and all of a sudden it started to taste like a cleaner fluid.... i had to stop. I have a sprite now, and it's starting to taste like the cup. idk I everything I try changes flavors :( 
I don't know i'll manage some how.

I'm on facebook only once in a blue moon. I was trying to stay active in a etsy shop group and fell off that band wagon. I usually get on to clear my notifications, make sure some of my friends are still alive and get off. I browse instagram more often than anything. But to be honest with the new job and long hours I really barely get on anything more than the couch.
The only reason i'm on here, is it's open on my phone when I open my browser and when the ADD kicks in at work i hop on to be nosey.

I'll probably take a pic when i get home -- if i feel up to it.

And your pap is a preventative exam insurance is supposed to cover it by law. It's anything extra during the visit that you'd have to pay.
Now this year around i don't have insurance and i'd have to do a self pay. But .... things kinda changed finding out i'm pregnant. (<<< gaaah that still sounds so unreal)


Buttercup -- i could swear i feel little bubbles too!!! I can determine it's nothing gas related as i can feel most of that up near my tummy.


----------



## Brieanna

jessicaftl-I was team yellow the first 2, but not sure about this time because I think I might want the kids to feel closer to a baby "brother" or "sister", iykwim. I'm a light sleeper too, but since my husband's surgery he has to sleep in a special bed for awhile so I've been letting the little ones sleep with me because I get lonely! Yay for the 12 week milestone!

bdb84- I understand the need to plan for a boy or girl, but I've never liked the color pink and I was glad we stayed team yellow for my first because all the gifts were gender neutral and so not only did I not get tons of pink things for gifts (first was a girl) but everything worked for my second, a boy, which was great because I had him a week after moving into my new house in a different part of the state and we didn't have time to do much shopping! It sounds like this is going to be a busy week for you! Make sure to try and rest, even though I know that's hard.

StarGazerRose- I'm sorry you didn't get a scan, but you will soon. I have had bad pregnancy brain too! It makes it difficult to get things done when I keep forgetting what I am doing! I've been getting really hot, not cold, but it probably has to do with hormones and stuff for both of us. I also had problems with insurance and didn't get an appointment until 9 weeks but everything is finally settled now but it is a pain with all the stuff you have to do to get things sorted. Yay for your scan on Wednesday!

markswife10- That's a great heartbeat! It is relieving to see or hear that little noise, isn't it? I have IBS and nausea normally and ginger tea and eating small bits more frequently seems to help a bit, even though I actually don't like the taste of ginger.

Mrs.Duck- It sounds like everyone is having bad nausea! Hopefully everyone will feel better the more we all progress.

Buttercupbabi- I'm glad your symptoms are calming down! It makes it easier to get things done when we don't feel awful Vall the time. How cool that you might be feeling something! 

AFM- I had my daughter's 7th birthday party and it was a huge success and everyone had lots of fun but my feet are still hurting and I'm still tired and I know I looked tired, but since I haven't told anyone yet I didn't have an excuse for them! I tried to hear the heartbeat before but didn't so I made myself put it away until 11 weeks and last night I tried again and we heard it after only looking for a few minutes! :) It was so nice to hear! I never really had symptoms before with my other pregnancies and didn't at first with this one until I started taking the progesterone. I'm wondering if maybe I either don't make enough or it's borderline so that's why I had the miscarriages and no symptoms with my successful pregnancies. I never had it measured before or took it before, but I had a different doctor. 

I was just wondering about something. I don't know with this one, but with my first I had an anterior placenta and it took forever to feel the movements and also made it hard to hear the heartbeat. I also had horrible back labor and she ended up being sunny side up. Has anyone else had both? I am wondering if the anterior placenta makes it hard for baby to face the correct way towards the end.


----------



## jessicaftl

Brieanna, I had an anterior placenta with my third, I noticed a huge difference in feeling her move and finding the hb with my doppler took a bit longer! Funny enough she was the only one not born face up and I didnt have as intense back pain during contractions. They still hurt like hell, but I remember my two boys being more back intensive and both were both sunnyside up. I'm anxious to see how this turns out lol. Yay for finding the hb, it is so great to hear!


----------



## dove830

Ladies, I got my anti nausea prescription, and it has really made a difference. It does make me drowsy though. But the never ending feeling of nausea is almost totally gone. I'm so thankful. I get my scan JUNE 1ST, I'll be 9 weeks and 5 days. I'll be getting all the tests done since I'm high risk. My belly is HUGE. Can't wait to see if there are 2 in there, or if my body is just going to memory. I look like I'm 5 months pregnant right now. It's very hard to hide. 

I forgot who it was that was going to try to add me to the facebook group??? I don't use the email associated with my account and no longer have the password for it :s

So excited for the upcoming scans :)


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Got my scan date today! 3 weeks today! Right on my 12week day!
Can't believe how real this feels, cannot wait for the day to be here as we have chosen not to tell anyone until we have the scan.
My OH is really supportive but its different, I cant talk to him the way I can talk to my friends especially the ones who have had babies!

Hope you are all feeling well today and the nausea is getting better! 
I cant believe how exhausted I feel and I slept for 11 hours!


----------



## StarGazerRose

This morning was decent so far. but the day is young...

Hubby bought me a mini heater fan for my office. I'm hoping it will help keep me warm --- i just wish it ran as long as the ceiling vent runs >,< Safety switches....
That was my annvi gift LOL but I'm happy to have heat from something besides my coat. AND i can warm my hands! 

Tomorrow ladies I get to see my jelly bean!!!! EEEEEE omg it's about to be real!

Buttercup -- Good luck telling people! Hubby couldn't keep a secret so we ended up telling nearly everyone we knew before my confirmation appointment. (6 weeks)
Then I slowly told other people.


----------



## bdb84

Dove- I'm glad your meds are making a big difference! 

Yay for all our upcoming scans :cloud9: I cannot wait to start guessing gender based on 12 week scans.


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttercup we are more or less at the same point, I had my midwife appointment this morning and my scan is 8 June. I asked about the harmony test and was told the same (Im also in the uk) but that you are given your odds based on the scan and then if you are high risk it might be worth spending the £500 to know for sure

Brieanna I had an anterior placenta with dd and couldnt pick up her heartbeat with the doppler until 11 weeks and didnt feel that much movement but she did come out the right way round

Dove glad the meds are working

I was hoping they might use their doppler at my midwife appointment this morning but sadly not, I havent tried mine in a few days so I might have another try tonight, fingers crossed


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Yeah that is a good idea actually, the midwife did explain to me that they do check so much more now at the 12weeks scan and after its obviously up to us if we would wanna go further with it but to be honest that's not really the case for us, we would just like to know if there is something to get ourselves prepared for it...

I haven't got a doppler, you ladies all seem to have one is it worth the purchase? I'd love to get one...
Which ones do you ladies use? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I&#8217;ve got a sonoline b doppler, think I got it from amazon last pregnancy


----------



## jessicaftl

Dove - I'm so happy your meds are helping you! I can't even imagine having that bad of nausea constantly :(. 

Buttercup - yaaay a scan date! Only 3 weeks, that's not long at all, lol. I bought my doppler off of Amazon a few years ago, it's called "womb music" I think. I like it, but it is a bit difficult to keep clean. I get aloe vera gel all over it when I use it, so I keep a cloth diaper handy to wipe it clean when I'm done. 

StarGazer - it's good when mornings well, and I hope you can stay a little bit warmer now :haha:

AFM I'm okay. I've had a headache since yesterday, I feel it's from stress because it's in the back of my head and my neck where my stress gathers and from not eating enough, since I haven't been getting up in the night to eat the past few days. I ended up getting into an argument with my husband last night and didn't get hardly any sleep, which just made my headache even worse >.< I so wish I could take ibuprofen, because tylenol just doesn't cut it. I haven't taken any yet today, but I did lie down for a little bit this morning while the kids played and now I have a kink in my right shoulder from lying wrong. I'll probably skip my workout today and try to relax and hope for my headache to calm down. The strange thing I noticed when lying on my back was that I can feel my uterus above my pelvic bone now, and I could feel the harder side, where I assume the lil one is lying (lower left) and it's softer on the other side. It made me a little squeamish at first because I know it's so small right now but also kind of exciting. 
I hope everyone is having a decent day.


----------



## Sushai

Buttercupbabi we have the same feelings about the NT scan. Its more about being prepared for whatever comes. Hopefully though all of our scans and results come back perfectly normal. 

Jessica, I hope your headache eases up. Thats so awesome though that you were able to palpate your uterus. 

AFM, I had some awful crampy pains last night on my left side. No bleeding though but decided to get checked out anyway. Doctor suggested an ultrasound just to make sure all is well. I managed to get an appointment for this morning and luckily everything is well with both babies. It was surreal seeing how much theyve grown and just how much they were moving around in there. The sonographer couldnt see anything abnormal or anything that might be triggering the pain. So Ive put it down to possibly just some awful stretching pains.

upload a picture


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Thank you for the doppler recommendations ladies, think I will buy one! I have so many friends i know i can pass it on to after I'm done with it too...

Aaaah Sushai! Thats the cutest little scan pic!
Must feel so surreal seeing 2! 
Are they identical?


----------



## Sushai

Buttercupbabi from what weve seen it looks like they are fraternal but we wont know for sure unless we take a zygosity test once they are here. My twins are di/di but it is still possible for them to be identical although chances are not that high.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey ladies, had my scan on Monday. 

All went well, apart from baby lying upside down but actually kept fairly still! 

Waiting on Nuchal scan results as my bloods hadnt come back, hopefully should hear soon and have the date for my 20 week scan! 

Sonographer moved due date to 30th Nov, making me now 12+5 but we are going to stick with due in December when we announce as she based new DD on a regular 28 day cycle, when mine is 35 days, so naturally Ill be late now according to new date unless bubs comes early. 

Sickness has subsided quite a bit, only really feeling nausea in the evenings which I dont mind as I just go bed early haha. 

Hope you ladies are doing well! 

Sushai- Thats a gorgeous scan! You must be so excited for twins!
 



Attached Files:







C240C67D-2CEF-4479-894F-F110784E397A.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - Thank you, I took some tylenol and that helped a bit, I ate a lot of extra food to also help offset the pain and that also helped. As for your cramping, it is likely to be stretching/growing uterus, I bet it will be more intense with twins, too! Such a great scan :) so good to see such growth.

Lucy - we share due dates :haha: I imagine I'll also go much later, my others always came almost a week after edd, so I'm sure we'll be here in December. It's super that your nausea is letting up a bit! I'm glad your scan also went well.

afm, I'm doing better today, enough to clean my kitchen and wash clothes and do some yard work after breakfast. My headache is almost gone, but my neck is still a wee bit sore. DH rubbed it for a bit last night and that always helps, so I was able to get sleep. I hope everyone else is having a day!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well ladies! It's official! There is a baby!!!! :baby:


----------



## StarGazerRose

So i'm still on track for my due date! 12/17

Baby is measuring 1.5in and 10w4d. Heartbeat at 164 (or somewhere around there)

Just so excited!!!! I could do nothing but stare at the screen. It's still so weird LOL

(i'll catch up with everyones posts in a few. I'm still sending pictures to the family)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw lovely scan pics ladies


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - woo, what a lovely scan pic! Congrats!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm so tickled! Getting used to the idea that it's happening!
Been waiting a little less than 7 years for this!
Like when she turned on the thing and i saw a little bubble i'm like O_O it's there! Real!
Wiggling around.

She had to find a spot where baby wouldn't move too much to get the heartbeat measured. So cute to see that little thing flicker! I'm probably gonna cry when i hear it. (That's coming in July!!!!) omg 2 months!!!!!

Sushai -- omg TWINS!!! That's awesome!!!! :happydance: I'm glad they are doing well.


----------



## Sushai

Lucy and stargazer what gorgeous scan pics!

Jessica Im so glad youre feeling much better after some Tylenol, food and a massage! 

Stargazer, it must feel so surreal and exciting after waiting such a long time for this. Im seriously happy for you!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah ... I'm still like: "There's a baby inside of me! for REALS...." haha


I'm trying to decide how to post it on FB. It's my 1 post for the month LOL (i don't get on much) My extended family is all across the US, and so i'm sure they can be told now ;)
I want to put something snarky but sweet with the picture.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

markswife10 said:


> Baby looked great and beautiful in there. He/she was moving around and had a hb of 170 bpm. Im so relieved &#10084;&#65039;

What a great picture markswife!!! :happydance


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hoping your girlies mornings are going better than mine.
My anxiety is high for stupid reasons and well .... reflux isn't a friend of a pregnant girl :/


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

bdb84 said:


> I think I slept a total of 3 hours last night. I woke up no less than 8 times and just could not fall back asleep. I'm not sure if it's pregnancy related or not (only got up to use the restroom once), but I'm exhausted!
> 
> Are you ladies having the blood test done at your 12 week appointments that also determines the gender? I'm hoping my doctor will do it for me on Wednesday. I had it done in my last pregnancy (without knowing), so I assume I will be able to again this time around. If so, it looks like I could know what I'm having within a couple of weeks. :cloud9:

I know what you mean about sleep!! I have been tossing and turning most nights now.. and I'm getting up to pee at least twice. I'm a zombie. Haha

You get a blood test to determine gender? Wow. Only way we get is through u/s and as we all know.. not 100% accurate. 

I'm still wanting to be on team yellow but hubby has now completely changed his mind and really wants to know if we're having a boy or a girl. And he know has both girls on his team. Lol


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Sushai said:


> Buttercupbabi we have the same feelings about the NT scan. Its more about being prepared for whatever comes. Hopefully though all of our scans and results come back perfectly normal.
> 
> Jessica, I hope your headache eases up. Thats so awesome though that you were able to palpate your uterus.
> 
> AFM, I had some awful crampy pains last night on my left side. No bleeding though but decided to get checked out anyway. Doctor suggested an ultrasound just to make sure all is well. I managed to get an appointment for this morning and luckily everything is well with both babies. It was surreal seeing how much theyve grown and just how much they were moving around in there. The sonographer couldnt see anything abnormal or anything that might be triggering the pain. So Ive put it down to possibly just some awful stretching pains.
> 
> upload a picture

So beautiful!!


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - yes, that feeling is pretty cool, realizing it's all real, kind of intense! I get anxiety too, sometimes it's worse during pregnancy, no real advice except that you're not alone there. 

ss_momma - yes, it is the "Harmony" test, I think is what she's talking about. It's mostly for checking abnormalities but you can also check gender. I am also team yellow, so I'm going to talk with my midwife next week if I can not find out the gender but get the test done. I hope you get some sleep soon, going so long without decent rest really sucks.

afm - Not much going on here, my appetite is pretty intense right now, and last night I had a bit of nausea, and I'm still trying to find foods that appeal to me for more than ten minutes. I hope all you ladies are having a good morning (or afternoon depending on where you are).


----------



## StarGazerRose

Glad i'm not alone with the whole anxiety thing. I _wish_ it was about baby stuff. but it's about going to eat lunch with a co-worker....idky ....i wasn't nervous about any of the other outings i went on with others. So annoying, I hate my nerves.

So my FB post was the talk of the town last night. I have over 50 comments of "Congrats" A few asked what I was having... LOL silly people.

Having a mini panic attack trying to figure out how i'm going to afford being out of the office during baby time....I have no personal time. And re-reading the handbook, in order to get anything I have to be here for 2 years before i acquire 2 weeks.... Oh baby ... what silly timing you have.
I'm hoping my boss can work with me trying to work from home. Maybe a few hours a day or something until i can work a full 8hrs again.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aaah lovely scan pics ladies! 
Its so exciting seeing these  

I had some bad anxiety about this pregnancy a few weeks back and couldnt shake it off but now I seem a little more relaxed... 

Just had a sad moment, theres salami in the fridge and the smell was so good and my MW told me that was a big NO NO and I could honestly cry! Its my absolute fav! 31 weeks to go... haha!!


----------



## jessicaftl

I'd probably still eat the salami, LOL. I eat a lot of deli meats still, but generally I heat them up first.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I've ate subway and firehouse subs and felt fine afterwards, and the day after too.
My issue was the smell of the sauce i had them put on my subway turned my nose so i haven't been able to eat the second half of the sandwich :(

My co-worker took me out to lunch. I feel a lot better, but it's slowly coming back. I think this blah feeling is from sitting and not moving around. I'm gonna have to find ways to move around. Kinda hard for data people..... we sit and stare at the screen for hours!!!
Came back with some "left overs" and I already ate them LOL I feel like a pig .... a pregnant pig LOL And Bread .... O M G .... Bread is heaven sent! This kid LOVE it's carbs! -- I HAD to stop and get a bojangles biscuit yesterday. 
Sadly all these carbs are making me sleepy *yawn*


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer, I hope you get your financial stuff figured out there when you're due. I get anxiety over a lot of random stuff, but I find I feel so much better if I get outside time, so I suspect a lot of it is due to not getting enough Vit D. I live in the PNW, so I don't get a lot of sunshine here. I am curious to see what my levels are when I go see my midwife next week. I think the reason you're not supposed to eat deli meats are because they carry a very small risk of having listeria, same as deli salads (cold salads) from the store. If you heat up the meat it kills the bacteria, but it has to be steaming hot. I make a lot of homemade pizzas so I know the meat is warm. 

I'm craving some spicy foods really bad, and pumpkin bread. I know what I'll be baking this weekend :haha:. My husband is happy, he gets to eat all the extra food I make. I'm eating eggs with el pato and cheese right now, so spicy and sooo tasty. 

Anyone else have cravings for spicy stuff? I had it bad with my last pregnancy with my daughter too, lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

OH I read up on all that jazz. I just make sure that it's safe for me to eat, then it's usually safe for the baby to digest too.

urgh. So i fell asleep.... totally don't remember laying my head down. Now i have this huge red mark across my face and my eye is red. And I had to clean up a droll puddle. Normally it wouldn't bother me (well falling asleep is never been ok....so i'm annoyed i passed out for nearly 30mins) but i have to pee .........and i have to walk past a ton of people to get there.


----------



## Sushai

Buttercupbabi you made me laugh with your disappointment at not being able to eat salami only because Ive been craving ceviche (its raw fish cooked by the acid of lemon) and its also a no go zone. 

Jessica you are right, its all about the risk of getting listeriosis which increases the risk of miscarriage and stillbirth and other horrible things. 
Im also craving spicy foods. I always have homemade chilli paste in my fridge and I just add that to whatever Im eating. It all just tastes so much better with chilli lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - I made a veggie dish that had a bunch of chili garlic paste and peanut butter. My husband was "this is waay too hot" and I ate like four bowls :haha: Making my mouth water and now I'm thinking of making more for a snack.


----------



## Sushai

Omg! Jessica that sounds great! Garlic is my other favourite thing. My mouth starts to water when I smell fried garlic. Dont think my husband appreciates the combination either lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I havent liked peanut butter in a while. I normally eat my waffles with it but, since finding out I just cant grasp opening the jar. 

Urgh. Bad bad mistake for eating pizza for dinner. Tummy not liking food today, and the grease wasnt a good choice.


----------



## dove830

I can only eat bread and bread-like things, and sugary stuff. Literally everything else makes me feel sick :(


----------



## bdb84

Jessica- I can feel my uterus above my pelvic bone, too! In the mornings when my stomach is empty, the little bump is so much more pronounced. 

Sushai- I love your scan! :cloud9: I imagine the cramps and stretching will be much worse carrying twins. I'm glad your babies are both growing right on track. 

Star- What a cute little one! <3 

SS- Well, I thought I was getting the blood test for gender, but apparently my insurance only covers the diagnostics from the blood work now and not the gender portion like it did in my last pregnancy. I was bummed at first, but figured it's probably cheaper for me to get an elective sono in two weeks for $120. And I think it's more exciting to find out the gender 'in person' (during a scan) as opposed to reading the results off paper. :flower: So that's my bright side. I still can't believe I'm so close to finding out. 

Buttercup- I eat cold deli meats :blush: I know I shouldn't but I do.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - sadly garlic has been one of my aversions, which really is terrible as it's one of my favorite things ever! Every pregnancy has some random aversion to one of my favorite foods, and honestly garlic is the worst because I do enjoy eating it on so many things, roasted, baked, simmered in butter and put over baked chicken (lol). I still eat it but in small quantities. 

StarGazer - that sounds about right. PB is so good, too, I didn't enjoy it much my third pregnancy. As for the greasy foods, I'd suggest having some tums nearby or something you know will help calm your bubbly stomach. I'm sure you'll be able to enjoy them again soon enough without the bad feelings.

dove - it was a lot like that for me at first, too. I'm not a big carb eater (I learned to cut waay back when I was losing weight years ago and it just stuck). Definitely not like a low carb lifestyle, but I didn't eat a lot of white pastas or breads. Bagels, english muffins, toast with a little pb really appealed to me. I'm glad I don't really eat that much now lol, because they always make me feel so bloated in pregnancy. I hope your appetite gets a bit better soon!

bdb - that's exactly when I feel it too. This morning I was feeling it and I can definitely feel where the baby is, because it's bigger and a bit more 'firm'. I can push it around :haha: but I don't do much. It's exciting, and I am kind of looking forward to having that lopsided bump that comes when they lay on one side.

AFM I'm feeling movements a bit more now, and it's exciting. I can't wait for everyone else to get to feel their movements as well, it's one of the best parts! I didn't sleep well last night so I waited and felt some flips and bubbles down there. 13 weeks today, almost to the end of first trimester. I'll take my weekly black shirt bump pic and see if it's much bigger than my one two weeks ago. I imagine there might be some more pooch on it as I've popped out of my pelvic bone now. 

Loving the scans, can't wait for everyone to start the gender guessing! I don't even know if I get a scan until 20 weeks, but I see my midwife next Thursday so I'll talk to her about it then. I'm thinking I will go ahead and do the blood work, if I can go without finding out the gender, that is.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Went in for my work up today. Basically pap smear and a few other tests up there...and blood work.
And yeah ... i wanted a sausage biscuit cause the biscuit and why not get food.... ok ...grease is a bad thing for me!
BUT the doc gave me a few things i can take over the counter and a prescription to help with the tummy issues! Probably more since i've been getting sick a lot more recently than before.

I'm ready for the second trimester so i don't feel so ran over and can enjoy the idea a lot more!

Monday I'm going with my family to the zoo. I'm hoping i'm not gonna die....luckily my mom said we're going early, hitting a few special points and leaving before the heat comes in. I still hope i don't die!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, everyone is creeping closer to the 2nd tri now yay. Hopefully all our sicky feelings will pass by then. If not I&#8217;m going to be the size of a mountain coz the only foods I&#8217;m feeling like are breads, croissants and stuff like that although I am forcing myself to eat other things too


----------



## StarGazerRose

MrsDuck said:


> Hope you all have a lovely weekend, everyone is creeping closer to the 2nd tri now yay. Hopefully all our sicky feelings will pass by then. If not Im going to be the size of a mountain coz the only foods Im feeling like are breads, croissants and stuff like that although I am forcing myself to eat other things too

OMG SAME!!!! 
I've been wanting biscuits all day...I'm getting sausage biscuits and feeling crappy afterwards cause of the sausage.... i should just start ordering the biscuit alone LOL

I'm ready for the nasty feelings to go away. I wanna relax and chill!


----------



## Sushai

Amazing that some of us are so close to stepping into 2nd tri! So exciting!! Cant wait for all the gender announcements. We will be finding out, as DH can not wait until the birth plus my kids have watched one too many gender reveal videos on YouTube and they want me to do the balloon in a box one for them lol. We dont have family or friends close by so we wont be having a gender reveal party or anything like that, just something small to make the kids excited more than anything. Will any of you be having a gender reveal party?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ill be definitely finding out too, I need to know if I can reuse all my little girls stuff I&#8217;ve kept


----------



## Lucyjo81

Just been catching up, its all feeling very real now! 

I love that some of you are feeling movement, if this one is anything like my last I wont be feeling anything till about 20ish weeks.

I have a big family get together tomorrow, so Im going to subtly announce by wearing a top which says #preggers and then Ill announce on Facebook to friends. 

My 20 week scan came through yesterday, thats booked for 12th July, when we should hopefully find out gender, also booked a 4D scan for when Im 26 weeks, which Im so excited for as the children can come along to that one too. They are so excited and ask me everyday if baby is coming yet haha.


----------



## Sushai

How exciting that youll be announcing to your family Lucy! And yay for a booked 20 week scan!!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend, here in the UK its a bank holiday! 
Been really hot and muggy and not enjoyable at all haha, not with this Nausea anyway!

xxx


----------



## dove830

Here, in Canada, our long weekend was last weekend, so today was business as usual. We've had an oddly cool May, but they predict a hot, dry summer. I am already ready for fall :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hi Ladies!
Monday was a holiday for us in the US. 
My family went to the zoo. A nice cool rainy day LOL We took our time, hit only a few places and left.
Later while the guys dealt with the food, my mom and I went shopping for maternity stuff!!! I got 2 actual maternity shirts, and a few "larger" sized shirts that I can still comfortably wear afterwards. 
My issue is finding a freakin' bra! If I buy the ones that say my size on them, they are WAAAAY too big. I mean they stay the flex up to DD O_O and I'm pushing a little bigger than a B ....If i go down in size, the band is too small. -- Ended up buying the size up in sports bras. I guess that will work for a while!


I think the dog kept me awake last night, which means my reflux kicked in this morning. Urgh ... I can tell the difference between reflux and m/s for sure!


----------



## bdb84

Good morning, ladies.

It's the first full week of summer vacation here with the kiddos. They spent the long weekend at their dad's but the girls came back home yesterday. DS is staying with his dad a couple nights extra this week because he likes going to work with him and earning a bit of spending money. 

I don't have much new to report although I do think my belly is beginning to pop a bit more. I normally wake up to a flat belly, but lately it's been incredibly sensitive to the touch and more pronounced. It still looks like I took one too many trips through the buffet lines, though :haha: 

I keep feeling something that reminds me of a very gentle baby taps, but then I talk myself out of it actually being the baby because I'm only 13 weeks. But you'd think that by kiddo #4 I'd have a general idea the difference between gas and baby, right? :blush:


----------



## MrsDuck

Looks like we&#8217;ve all reached the quiet bit of our pregnancy, not that I&#8217;m complaining, the all day sicky feeling has finally reduced to just some evenings, for which I&#8217;m grateful. I seem to wake up with a reasonably flat belly but as the day goes on it definitely bloats up.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Im so ready or autumn/fall as well! Its definitely my favourite season! Luckily my bday is also in fall haha!

I have been feeling some pretty sore abdominal pains lately and even hurts to stand up and its all related to gas, i cant believe how gassy i am! Its getting a little embarrassing to be honest. 
Anyone feeling this?xxx


----------



## markswife10

12 weeks for me today! I've started weaning off of my progesterone suppositories and feeling a little better these days (still get bits of nausea now and then but not as bad). I've started being able to hear baby move a lot with the doppler lately. I LOVE hearing those little "whoosh whoosh" movements :cloud9: I've felt the popcorn pop feeling in my belly a few times about where baby would be so I'm thinking it might be the beginnings of being able to feel baby. We are trucking along! one more week until the 2nd trimester (I count 13 weeks lol) :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dove830

buttercupbabi said:


> im so ready or autumn/fall as well! Its definitely my favourite season! Luckily my bday is also in fall haha!
> 
> I have been feeling some pretty sore abdominal pains lately and even hurts to stand up and its all related to gas, i cant believe how gassy i am! Its getting a little embarrassing to be honest.
> Anyone feeling this?xxx

soooo much gas!!


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies...

Lucy - the shirt was cute, I hope their reactions were fun, too! And yaay for 20 week scan being booked, sounds so exciting.

Buttercup - we also had holiday this last weekend, and it's been cool and clear here, but mostly allergies are the worst! I also have been getting those round ligament pains and they're pretty uncomfortable, especially when standing or moving too fast. As for the gas, I had it really bad the first several weeks, and it was very painful. I still have more gas than usual, too, but not as strong as then.

dove - Fall is my favorite season, but I am looking forward to summer so I can be outside more. I had two pregnancies in the height of the the heat and it really sucks.

StarGazer - I hear yah on the bra front, I spend about 50-60$ for each one I get, but I buy special nursing bras. They're the most comfortable I've found, no underwire but supportive of larger boobs. I hope your zoo trip was fun. Maternity shopping is sooo fun! I have to buy some more clothes because I got rid of all my last ones since I thought #3 was our last :blush:. 

bdb - I've definitely been feeling movement as well, it ramps up when I'm anxious or upset or excited for whatever reason. And I bet your bump will pop out overnight lol. 

markswife - ooh 12 weeks! Hearing those sounds on the doppler are a bit fun, I can't tell yet if it's my own bowel sounds or the baby kicking. 

As for me, I'm doing okay. Last weekend was very stressful and I am anxious to get through this part of pregnancy where my emotions are super strong. If I'm lucky they'll calm down in a few weeks. Last night we got emergency alerts about our water. I live just down in the canyon from a very popular lake that has toxic algae (not really algae it's a bacteria) and it's now in our water supply in higher levels. Anyone with a compromised immune system (ie: pregnancy) has to drink/cook with bottled water. Luckily I found out before the alarms were sent out and my husband was able to get a few gallons from the market. But our water system goes into Salem and there are already massive water shortages reported from stores. About 180k people are affected by this; I'm hoping it can be fixed within the next week, but we won't know. I did notice that they must be draining the lake because the river sounded very high and it smells very musty outside. I kept fish for many years and cyano bacteria is no joke, it even kills pets. That's about all the drama going on for me, :haha:. I hope everyone else is having a decent week.


----------



## bdb84

Jessica- that's no good at all! I hope the water is cleared for you quickly. I live in an area where the next town over (different water system) has water outages about 2x a year. We suffer from it because everyone hits us first to get to our water. :haha: 

I am not a fan of the heat. But then again I live in deep south Texas where it's triple digit heat and 100% humidity for a large chunk of the year! :( I live for winter, but I also must note that Texas winters are nothing like those up north. A good winter for us is a typical Fall/Autumn for most northerners. Our Falls are rarely much different from our summers, so you'll often find me complaining about the heat. :blush:


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Hi ladies! I hope all is well. 

Stargazer- I hope the zoo was so much fun!
I hear you in biscuits! My Grandmother was over the other days she brought strawberries and when I mentioned to hubby to grab whio cream and that I'd make biscuits..she whipped me uobabbatch right then. They were amazing!

Bdb. Such a bummer on the bloodwork... But a blessing in disguise to be able to hear it in person at a scan.


I'm officially 13 weeks! Yay!
Scan the other day was pretty awesome. A Doctor was in the entire time so he answered questions.. and was very kind.
Baby looked marvelous!

20 week scan booked for July


----------



## StarGazerRose

(Omg ... I just had this long post ready to click "reply" and i clicked on something trying to follow a convo.... and totally just lost everything i wrote)


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hope you ladies don't mind me asking on here but anyone having a 3rd section or had a 3rd section before? Im so nervous about it already yet got another 7 months to go... spoke to the MW who said dont worry some people have 5 or 6 nowadays but that doesn't reassure me really!! I would have loved a natural birth but something wasnt happening down there with my 1st and consultants have said in the past it prob would happen again with future pregnancies :(


----------



## StarGazerRose

Any one have weird skin patches?
I could have swore this "spot" appeared before I was pregnant. I thought it was my lymph nodes acting up (as they were irritated the month before and why i think i didn't ovulate that month) .... but now it's getting bigger and blotchy. And i noticed another forming on the other side.

I also have a surgery scar from about 10 years ago it's getting really red again. I'm hoping that's just from things swelling and body changing.


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - I found out yesterday that since our small town draws from the underground (a well) we're actually not part of the warning. I had to call the city to make sure, so I am super thankful but also still worried about all those that are still affected as I am in a few local groups and have friends who are dealing with it. I kept fish for years and dealt with this toxin a couple times and it is really not easy to get rid of. Thankfully it doesn't usually get too hot or cold in this part of the country (one of my favorite things about living in the PNW) but I really do prefer the cooler weather. 

ss_momma - yaay 13 weeks, and woo a scan! Glad all is well there :)

StarGazer - I've done that before with the post and accidently hitting an ad on my phone and then it all disappears. I get pretty angry when it happens, I generally try to only reply to messages on my computer now instead for that reason. As for the spots, I get red blotches on my face really bad in pregnancy, I believe it is called miasma or pregnancy mask. Sometimes they don't happen on just your face, and even places can change pigment. I think it's also the reason a lot of women get the linea negra on their belly. Sometimes my tattoos itch during pregnancy at random times too, it's weird.

AFM I have my appointment today with my midwife, so I might talk to her about getting my 20 week scan, but I doubt it'll get brought up this early. It is cool and cloudy up here today and I'm really enjoying it. My oldest is almost done with his coursework for school so he spends a lot of time chasing his younger siblings about lol, good for a nap though!


----------



## bdb84

Jessica- I feel like I belong up in the PNW. Not only for the gorgeous scenery but because I cannot handle heat. We have heat advisories all week with no end in sight. I mowed the yard and pulled weeds yesterday and felt like I was going to pass out from heat exhaustion. :( 

Oh and my tattoos randomly itch as well. 

Star- I haven't had any patches from pregnancy. I do know it's common, though. I just break out a lot more than usual. 

Buttercup- I haven't had any cesareans, but I understand your anxiety :hugs:


----------



## dove830

Buttercupbabi said:


> Hope you ladies don't mind me asking on here but anyone having a 3rd section or had a 3rd section before? Im so nervous about it already yet got another 7 months to go... spoke to the MW who said dont worry some people have 5 or 6 nowadays but that doesn't reassure me really!! I would have loved a natural birth but something wasnt happening down there with my 1st and consultants have said in the past it prob would happen again with future pregnancies :(

Me! My first was an emergency c/s, then because my second was less than 2 years after, they said that would have to be a c/s. Then when I had my third, they said because I'd already had 2, I'd be having a third. My dr confirmed for me this time that I'd be having another one with this baby. I had the same OB surgeon for the first 3 (she has since retired) and she commented last time that my uterus is in good shape. There is nothing you can do about it, so try not to worry :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

I've read about some of the spots but these aren't itchy, they are just there. They are on my chest just below my breasts. The one was getting darker, then lighter I thought it would go away but now it's getting red. 

Nothing "noticeable" on my face just a little bit of acne. Normally I blame it on my pillow, meaning it's time to wash it. And now i've been thinking that it's mostly pregnancy "glow"/oil.


Buttercup -- this is my first, so no news on all that stuff. Little one is too small to be of concern quite yet for a c-section.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I also get dried patches around my breasts, and only during pregnancy, so I really do think it's common. I've found keeping them as dry as possible, from sweat or not drying off after a shower well enough helps a bit. But I also get terrible body acne, a couple of pimples here and there just like I do before a period.

bdb - I love living here for so many reasons, but we bought our house up in the mountains and we're just a block from the river and the park, so it's very peaceful. Last year we were in the "path of totality" for the eclipse and we were able to sit in our front yard and watch the entire thing, but there were a lot of tourists that came through for the event. I wish I could be out doing yard work, but my allergies are picking up from the grass pollen down in the valley. I tend to do most of it on the weekends because that's when my husband and I spend our time together.

buttercup - yeah, I can't say much for a c/s, best of luck on that front, I'm sure it'll be routine :)

I'm eating a nice big sandwich with spicy peppers on it, before popping on the treadmill. Feeling movement and noticing that when I search for the hb on the doppler I can find it a lot higher up now.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ss yay for your good scan and being 13 weeks

Star yes I had these blotches that appeared on my forehead with my last pregnancy which was a dark pigment that spread across my hairline. This time I have a patch on my chest, which Im guessing is the same thing, but it went after having the baby but it did take a while to go completely 

Jessica good luck at your appointment, I hope you get to book your scan

Well Im finding this the longest 12 weeks ever aaaagh, still a week to go til my first scan :coffee:


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - Woo, cannot wait to see your scan, so exciting :)

Good morning ladies! Woo, I've made it to 14 weeks, and finally into second trimester! My appointment went well last night. I didn't get to book my scan yet, but that's okay, I will when I go back and see her at 17 weeks. The policy is pretty clear for them not doing a scan until 20 weeks. I don't mind, I know it'll be in July. My bloodwork came back okay except my vitamin D was incredibly low, not really a shock, that's why she suggested testing it because I had a feeling it was. So I'm going to take some supplements for it and hopefully that'll also help my moods balance a little bit. My husband got to hear the hb for the first time and so did my little ones and they were all quite excited by it. My weight gain has been a lot better, only three pounds higher than a month ago, which is a relief, I'm hoping it continues to taper off (I know it'll go up more especially in third tri). I didn't go to bed until almost 11 last night and I am super tired today. I hope you ladies are also doing well and that you're going into the weekend with some fun on the way!


----------



## Sushai

MrsDuck how exciting that your first scan is in a week, not long to go now!

Jessica, happy 2nd tri!!!! Its so exciting that some of us are already stepping into the second trimester of pregnancy. Glad all your blood work came back normal besides the vitamin D which you are now correcting.
Thats so cute about your hubby and kids being excited at hearing the babys heartbeat :cloud9:

Afm, its 130am and Im dealing with insomnia. Im seriously tired all the time and this insomnia doesnt help one bit. Later this morning is my 12 week NT scan, feeling nervous and excited all at the same time.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hi ladies!
Been suffering with my reflux. I slept semi elevated last night, felt a little better, but not 100%. I need to take the pill the doc gave me before dinner tonight and see if ican keep it down better.
I need something no anti-nausea i need something for my acid.... keep it lower. Since this is only gonna get worse before the baby comes.

Any one know how to deal with low blood sugar? I'm not diabetic but i guess i didn't eat enough this morning and had to bring it back up with a snickers and some mountain dew. I haven't been big on sweets lately and trying to limit my soda as MUCH as possible (i can't totally eliminate it or i'll die!) 
Normally all i know if is to eat a high amount of sugar fast to get it back in my body. ....


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - omg, can't wait for your scan either, I hope you get a pic!! lol I can relate to the insomnia, do you also get restless legs? 

StarGazer - I actually have to take a PPI for my heartburn because I have GERD, so I know what it's like. I found a few short term things helped with it though, many years ago. Pineapple is really good, baking soda/water will help too, apple cider vinegar is another good one. Tums work well, but if you eat too many it can mess up your bowels :wacko:. As for the blood sugar, I actually have insulin resistance and dealt with a lot of issues years ago. But I've also had an issue with hypoglycemia. Pregnancy normally lowers your blood sugar as well, and if you've got a lot of issues you might have "reactive hypoglycemia" which isn't all that common but could be. Funny enough I've noticed the past week or two that after I eat in the mornings, about two hours at most I feel like my sugars are very very low, so I think they tank because I'm not eating regular. That might be something to consider for yourself. I know your appetite isn't much and it really does suck when you need to eat but you can't. Definitely bring that up with your doctor. The main thing is to eat like half the amount of carbs with protein. I brought this stuff up with my midwife last night and she suggested I eat less oatmeal at breakfast and add some eggs. I tried that today and so far I feel a lot less issues. Sorry for the long post, I hope it helps a little bit!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks Jess! I'm pretty sure i have GERD too. I don't have a ton of heartburn, it's mostly acid that I throw up. And if i eat "soon enough" it seemed to settle it, if I eat it too late it comes with the acid.

I'm being passed around the lot of people so that I get to meet everyone on the team.... It's a large hospital wing. So the lady i spoke with last time was just a NP, and not even my normal one.

I have to talk to them anyways about something from last visit. So i'll see if i can reach out to the team and see if i can get something about.


I've been all about some bread lately. I'm trying not to gorge on it, but biscuits, dinner/yeast rolls are heaven!
I got Panera for lunch and HAD to get a bread bowl!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Just had 13 week scan X due 6th December 
 



Attached Files:







received_10156429969125948.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## StarGazerRose

Every ones scans are looking more like Babies now!
I can't believe my little one was wiggling as much as it was, and it's little arms and legs that visible at 10 weeks!

Makes me want my 18wk scan like now lol so I can see my little one again.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - it really gets terrible in the latter of pregnancy when your stomach is all squished up... ugh, I sometimes still get heartburn then so I definitely can relate. I hope you can get some relief from it!

phantom - what a lovely scan, I don't know much about theories. I think a rounder skull might be a girl? I should look at my pics of my past babies and see if there's much difference other than the obvious lol.


----------



## Sushai

Phantom what a gorgeous scan pic! Ive no ideas on theories either but I like hearing everyones opinions.

So I had my scan this morning and both babies seem to be developing normally. They didnt have the blood test results yet so Im going to have to go back on Thursday to get them.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw such wonderful scan pics ladies &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - aaahhh, so lovely! I bet you're excited! Glad things are going well, though!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend :)


----------



## dove830

Had my dating scan yesterday at 9w5d. HB was 174 <3
 



Attached Files:







Peanut-2.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aaah lovely scans ladies! 
So nice to see...

I haven't had 1 yet, not even an early scan so i am getting so impatient now!
Still got a week and few days left to wait


----------



## MrsDuck

Lovely scan dove &#10084;&#65039;

Buttercup me too, mine&#8217;s next week, not long for us to wait now yay :coffee:


----------



## jessicaftl

Can't wait to see your scans, ladies! They'll be here before you know it :)


----------



## Sushai

Jessica we are really excited especially now that weve announced on fb to all our family and friends. It seems so much more real. 

Dove, awwwww :cloud9:

Theres so many scans coming up, too exciting!!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Can't believe us December ladies are either entering 2nd trimester or are a couple of weeks away! Its crazy.

Im looking forward to finding the gender... i never did with my second and it was amazing but this time i feel too impatient. Im really loving the girl clothes... im hoping for a little pink bundle this time (not that it really matters) xx


----------



## bdb84

Phantom and Sushai, I'm totally guessing :pink: for your scans! <3 

Dove- what a cute little bean! :cloud9:

AFM- I haven't heard back from my blood results yet. Wednesday will be 2 weeks. I do know my insurance doesn't cover the Harmony test (or at least not the gender portion), so I'm not sure how I will be told the results. Will someone call me if my results come back suspicious? Or will I have to wait until my 16 week appointment for the news to be hit? I'm so worried this go around. I know a lot of it has to do with me being "nearly" advanced maternal age, but then also because Baby was so hyper during my 12wk scan that I do not have any very clear pics to scrutinize. It also doesn't help that the sonographer had a hard time getting all of the measurements because he (or she) was so active. 

And then there is the fact that I'm 14 weeks with my 4th baby and not showing at all, aside from bloat at night. My SIL, who is 12 weeks with just her second, looks five months pregnant already. :( 

I know worrying is fruitless, but I cannot help it. I worry too much. 

Okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bdb can you call them to chase up the results? I know it&#8217;s hard not to worry, I&#8217;m both worried and excited for my scan on Friday, I just want to hear that everything is ok


----------



## bdb84

MrsDuck- That's a good idea. I'll call first thing in the morning. Hopefully they'll tell me they only phone out for results if they are concerning.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - it really is fun to announce! woo

Buttercup - I know! It's crazy we're all headed into second now (or very soon). I know in a few months we'll be complaining about back pain and being all too fat to get around easily :haha:

bdb - I second the calling part. My midwife told me it should take a week to get my results. I also didn't do the gender part, obviously for being team yellow, but I am also anxious for the results as I'll be 32 when this one is born. I'm sure you'll pop out soon enough! Hopefully feeling some movement soon as well? And you have your doppler to help put your mind at ease.

MrsDuck - I can't wait to hear about your scan as well!! So exciting!

AFM - I've been feeling lots of random kicks and pops inside, usually when I kind of lay on my stomach. My midwife told me the reason I always find the hb in that one spot is because it's the placenta I'm hearing, but when I hear the galloping thumps it is the heart chambers. I noticed both when I used my doppler today, but the lil one still likes to hang very low and the placenta seems to be up near the top, left side/corner. 

I hope everyone else is having a good weekend!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies!

I'm 12 weeks today! O_O I can't believe it! So exciting!!! Entering 2nd Trimester!!

What Lovely scans girls! 

I'm not showing yet, kinda getting eager to though. I guess to prove that little one is there and doing well.
I have another appointment the 20th, and then the next one is 4 weeks after that being my 18wk scan. O_O


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

I am so happy we are all starting to settle into the 2nd trimester.

Happy as well for all the lovely scans. I know those that are waiting that it's so hard to wait..but it will be so worth it when you see baby!

Are anyone elses breasts (more importantly..nipples) driving them nuts? I'm 14 weeks Wednesday and yesterday they got so sore I could almost not handle it. Lol

Attaching a bump pic and my scan as I had not attached the scan last week :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180603_165218_1.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 6









MVIMG_20180528_144010.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Lovely scan pic hun 

Nipples are so sore, the areola hasn't really changed (weirdly) but my actual nipples have gone like a sore red! My left one is more sensitive then my right one haha...


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - Woo, welcome to 2nd tri, yaay 12 weeks. Hopefully your tummy troubles are easing up a little bit. Since this is your first you're likely not going to show just yet, but hoping you pop out soon! I remember I didn't start showing until much into second tri with my first. 

SS - yes, my nipples have been more sensitive lately, and it doesn't help when I bf my older nursling it feels like fire. What a cute bump pic and such a nice scan! 

Buttercup - my right one is more sensitive and they do turn a bit red, too. I noticed they are starting to change color to darker though

AFM - Not much going on for me, except very vivid dreams and my allergies are driving me nuts. Grass is in bloom here for me which is a big reason for it, but pregnancy sure doesn't help. I have to carry a handkerchief everywhere lol.


----------



## bdb84

SS- Such a cute little bump and baby! <3 

Oh, I put in a call to my OB this morning and my nurse got back to me within 20 minutes. She told me my blood work from two weeks ago came back normal! (or maybe she said negative). Either way, I feel tons better! :cloud9: 

Jessica- I think I've felt the baby on just a couple of occasions. I've been trying to lay down more and pay attention to see if I can feel the baby more often, but so far, nada. I do use my doppler once or twice a week but I have a HARD time finding him/her. I will be waiting for ten minutes and finally get three seconds of the gallop but then s/he moves away instantly and cannot be found. It's frustrating, and since I am naturally such an anxious person, I try not to allow myself any more time to find it.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Agreed about the boob issues. I bought a sports bra just so they would get to relax some. I'm usually fine as long as I don't take off the bra.
My areola haven't changed much either (my mom said it was one of her first signs) But my boobs are weird anyways. Hubby pointed out my veins are showing up more. I told him and my mom I'm "too close to the subject" to see what is going on. Even looking in the mirror they look a little more red but that's it.

Jess- I'm hoping I'll pop with in the next two weeks.
SS- What a cutie!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ss lovely pics 

Bdb that&#8217;s great news and glad they didn&#8217;t keep you waiting. I&#8217;m much the same as you with the doppler, it&#8217;s annoying me so I think I&#8217;m giving up with it.

Jessica I hope your allergies give you a break soon

Buttercup I think my boobs felt sore before I got 2 lines haha and have definitely got bigger


----------



## StarGazerRose

Ladies .... so who else doesn't want meat, or can't get enough of it???

I don't want meat, i could eat veggies all day long. Pasta for the win!!! I've also been trying to eat some fruit (not a big fruit person normally)
(Literally as i'm eating lunch -- chicken fetticini -- i'm only eating the noodles)

I know that I "don't wanna know" but I looked it up. And many people point to that not wanting meat means it's a girl...... But a few have to bust the trend and say they had a boy.


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - that's great! Happy you got some good news :) I was also stressed about my other blood work (like for iron and such) and my midwife never did give me my results until I saw her so I was worried my a1c would be high. I'm also a very anxious person, I worry about everything, so I can relate to that. Maybe you have an anterior placenta? I have a hard time finding the actual baby on doppler so I'm thinking it moves so much, because I only can find the placenta which is appearantly near the front in that one spot. Movement this early is so sporadic. And I only use the doppler every couple of days as well or I also get stressed out. :hugs: hang in there, soon I think we'll be complaining about a butt in our ribs or stomach lol.

StarGazer - yes, my veins also pop out everywhere, it's crazy. I can watch them pulsate with my hb as well. As for the meat thing, I haven't really been into chicken much and beef seems to be okay which is something I don't eat much of not pregnant. I still really enjoy seafoods, though. I really feel this is a boy, but since I'm team yellow, I can't say for sure for quite some time haha.

MrsDuck - thank you, I'm sure I'll be okay, it's a bit overcast here today so I'm not as bad.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Bdb -So happy for your good news!

Jessica- I hhearvyoubonnthe allergies. I'm allergic to Summer. Its definitely not fun!

So.. I came up with a solution for my sore nipples. Haha
We have "Warm Buddies" at home. I have a flat one. I took the heat pack out.. like a magic bag. I heated or and put it in my shirt. I do work from home so this is completely acceptable..Lol! It works!!!! It's amazing, instant relief :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ss :rofl:


----------



## bdb84

I've never been a huge meat lover beyond ground beef and an occasional rib or chicken. I will eat it and don't mind it, but I rarely crave it. I've craved mexican food with all of my kiddos. That's the one constant in all of my pregnancies. 

Jessica- I've wondered if I have an anterior placenta this time, but no one has told me that I do. Is there any way to figure that out on my own? :lol: I also heard that some women with anterior placentas take longer to show so that could explain my lack of belly.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

I love meat and completely gone off red meat! I will eat chicken - keep craving chicken but that's it! Boohoo...

I've noticed all of our TheBump tickers have disappeared xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I was wondering about all our tickers, how strange


----------



## jessicaftl

SS - I hope it helps your nips, lol. 

bdb - yes, I always crave Mexican food, I think it's the spiciness, chiles, maybe sometimes the salty cheesey goodness... mmm. I didn't notice showing any different with my last one, but I was a little heavier, as I was only 7 months pp from my second and hadn't lost all my baby weight from him when I got pregnant again. I really didn't even know it was anterior until my 20w ultrasound, either. It could very well be that is why you're having a time with it all. I spent a good bit of time trying to find the hb this morning and it took a long time, kept moving all around and generally being frustrating. Already taking after siblings :haha:

Buttercup- I noticed it too, thought it was just me and went to their website and it gave me a 404 error. So I added a lilypie one just for now. I'm about to make a chicken/avocado salad to use up some whole wheat tortillas I have hanging out. 

I hope you guys are having a nice day, it's sunny here and I'm expecting a package with some maternity clothes today, cannot wait to have shirts that fit well again. They're all either too big or too small. I'm generally starving and this morning I was so hungry my stomach was growling just lying in bed waiting for my daughter to wake up. I am craving cinnamon rolls and now, thanks to bdb, chicken enchiladas :haha:.


----------



## bdb84

I think I'm going to make enchiladas for dinner now :haha: 

I've been having a lot of pink dreams lately even though I've been convinced all along that this baby is a boy. It's fascinating to me because my gender dreams were all spot on for my other three, but so were my gut feelings. This time around my dreams are opposite of my gut feeling, so I'm definitely interested in how this turns out :)


----------



## jessicaftl

Me too! I'm gonna thaw some chicken out after lunch and make up some for dinner hehe. And also for the dreams, I had a dream my dh was holding up a young baby girl, but we both strongly feel it'll be a boy. I can't wait to find out what you're going to have, lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah still the only meat i want is from Taco Bell. Hubby doesn't like Mexican so unless i go alone I don't get restaurant style mexican. If i want it it's usually lunch for work.

These past two days I've not been hungry. I brought a frozen lunch today and didn't even want it (meatloaf --- i'm thinking that's why -- even though i've eaten it like 4 times before and it's good)
Last night didn't end well. I tried eating green beans and ended up loosing everything I ate since i got home.
URGH.....

I'm just utterly grateful i haven't gotten sick at work. Home life is rough when you're sick or not feeling well.
Hubbs asked me when the average pregnant person stops being sick. I told him this isn't "m/s" I just don't feel 100%

At work today all i want to do is sleep. I fell asleep twice. Luckily they let me be most of the time, but I feel bad that i'm getting nothing done cause i'm so sleepy.

I think the cold office with this little fan is making me sick. I'm constantly shivering. The heater fan cuts off and i'm freezing again. I asked my mom for a space heater -- i'm hoping that that will monitor my room a bit more since it run longer and i can get the temperature on it.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi Ladies, thought I would pop in and say hello. I am 12 weeks and 3 days today and expecting our first baby. It is so lovely to see all of us here going through the similar stages.

StarGazer - Thanks for suggesting this thread. Like you, I don't want meat at all, which is surprising, as I am quiet a meat lover.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - Sorry about the being sick, hopefully it lets up for you as second tri goes on. Sounds like you're tired from not getting enough food in you from being sick ??? I hope you can find something that works for you, because it is no fun feeling so crappy. 

Welcome, Lady_Alysanne, another first timer, how exciting!!

Well I managed to lie down after eating and have had indigestion all afternoon because of it. I did make some enchiladas, so I bet I won't be able to enjoy them lol.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Ooh Bdb, are you finding out or staying team yellow? 

My gut says boy and my dreams say boy too! I have 2 already and even though id love a girl im very intrigued to see what my 3rd little boy would look like and who he'd take after... xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome lady :hi: a first baby whoo hoo so exciting, have you had a scan yet?


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm hoping my tummy figures out what i wants to do.
Last night I slowly ate some green beans and some toast. I still felt blah. Hubby is trying so hard to be affectionate, but I don't want to be touched. 
I told him that its a claustrophobic kinda thing (i'm not normally, but when i'm sick I am big time.) 
I'm gonna attempt lunch today. Probably taco bell...

Hi Lady! Glad you could join us! (I figured a bunch of us were about to be in 2nd trimester, and instead of making a new thread we could just join up here).

I wanna stay team yellow, but I'm thinking I have a little girl on my hands. So i'm gonna quietly accept that and then still not find out during the u/s so i'm not "wrong".

My next doc appointment is just a routine office visit, but I wanna know more about baby than my blood pressure and random information. Next month could not come quick enough! (6 weeks away)

I'm not going to use the heater fan today to see if i feel any better. Staying the same temp might make me feel better. Which i hate to do cause i'm already freezing :(


----------



## bdb84

Star- I hope the space heater helps you get comfortable at work and that you start feeling better. 

Lady- Welcome! :flower:

Jess- how were the enchiladas last night? 

Buttercup- I'm definitely going to find out! I may even do so this weekend once I hit 15 weeks :happydance: 

Of course after I tell you all that I have been having girl dreams lately, I go and dream that I had my ultrasound done and that the baby is very much a boy. :haha: I'm going to stop trying to play these guessing games already. I'm still thinking it's a boy, but either way I'll be excited.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi Lady :flower:

BDB - Im so excited for you, can't wait for us to find out... 

I have my scan on Tuesday morning and then can finally tell our family etc... once i've done that i will join your facebook group if that is OK xxx


----------



## jessicaftl

Buttercup - ooh, so exciting, I can't wait for you to find out and that would be so fun to have a girl after two boys, I was so sure I would have a boy last time and was pretty surprised at having a girl. Just send one of us a message with your email and we can get you in the group. It is private and closed so I don't think anyone will see that you're in it unless they are. I can't wait for your scan!! 

StarGazer - eat a taco for me, :haha: I hope you can get comfortable at work. As for the feeling blah, I hated that feeling too, I so hope you get some relief soon. Maybe ask for some meds at your next appointment if it hasn't let up by then? I still get small bouts of nausea but not really that often anymore. Being team yellow is definitely fun, but don't beat yourself up if you change your mind! 

bdb - My enchiladas were pretty good, sadly I forgot to take my PPI yesterday morning and had terrible heartburn/indigestion all afternoon so I didn't want to eat many. It paid off because I didn't have heartburn too bad last night after eating three tums :wacko:. I plan to have some as leftovers for sure, though, today! How did yours turn out?? I am so excited you might find out this weekend!! So much fun to find out what everyone is going to have!

AFM, I'm definitely having one of those days where I just want to go back to bed because everything is going wrong. I'm trying to stay positive, but I am on edge from everything. I'm craving cinnamon rolls like nothing else, so I'll probably have some this weekend, and make some pizza, because I loooove pizza lol.


----------



## bdb84

I didn't end up making enchiladas last night :blush: I didn't feel like cooking so DH brought home Popeyes. Lol. 

I always exit this thread wanting to eat. Thanks, y'all :lol:


----------



## jessicaftl

LOL, me too! I caved and had a tiny bowl of chocolate ice cream earlier, and enjoyed every moment of it because my kids were out in the back yard playing and none of them were begging for a bite lol. I did have some enchilada for lunch and my kids tried to eat all of it, despite it being spicy (go figure). They weren't as good as you'd get from a restaurant, definitely not cheesy enough hehe, but they did sate my cravings.


----------



## MrsDuck

Anyone finding they are starting to like the foods they had gone off? For the past 6 weeks I haven&#8217;t been able to look at coffee, then yesterday morning I fancied a cup?? Pregnancy is weird haha


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Jess - it would be so nice to have a little girl, not that another boy wouldn't be but the we are going to struggles with names, we struggled with our 2 boys so this 1 will be really tricky haha.

MrsDuck - I can't wait to get my appetite back! I miss meat and bread so much at the moment but the thought of it makes my stomach turn

AFM - i've been in bed all day feeling really tired and lots of nausea! I thought it was easing up but today came back with a vengence! I haven't been sick once but its that feeling of something being in your throat and chest! I hate that feeling


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttercup I hadn&#8217;t felt sick for over a week then Monday and Tuesday I felt so sick all day but yesterday and today I feel fine again, in fact I&#8217;ve actually now got some energy back yay. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies.

MrsDuck - I noticed some foods are easier to stomach, but that's about it. I can tolerate avocado again, after spending a few weeks not really wanting to even look at it. I hope you feel better soon!

Buttercup - I would like to have a second girl, but I'm talking myself up for enjoying another boy, as well. I know my younger son would most likely enjoy having a younger brother. I can never come up with names until the last couple months. My husband always picks the same name just to mess with me, lol.

AFM - I make blankets for all my kids so I'm trying to figure out some colors to pick for this one. Since we do team yellow I generally put in all kinds of colors. I haven't even gone to the craft store to look at yarns yet, but I had a dream one of the colors would be like pumpkin orange lol.


----------



## bdb84

I'm sorry you ladies are still struggling with nausea. At night is when I seem to have the most discomfort. It's like my body stops digesting food past 7pm so anything I eat beyond that point stays in my throat. On the plus side it's preventing me from unnecessary snacking. 

Re names- We are set on our boy name. If this baby ends up being a girl we will truly have to start from ground zero. We have tossed around some girl names and there are some that we like but nothing that screams, "this is the one". DH really liked one name in particular, but it's a good friend of mine's daughter's name, so I wouldn't feel right using it. 

I was able to find the baby's heart beat last night! Turns out he is sitting much higher than I expected. I was still checking halfway between my belly button and pubic bone but he's way up by my belly button now. I was feeling him flutter about while doing so :cloud9: It's the most pronounced I've ever felt him move and it was a totally different sensation to the popping that I thought was him a couple weeks back, so now I'm thinking that previous movement wasn't him after all.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I guess this week my body doesn't know that i should start to feel better.
I think I've dozed off at my desk every day this week for multiple hours, and I could easily slip away at any moment.

I suggested ordering out last night, and i picked it up on the way home. Was something I hadn't had in a long time and sounds amazing. (Broccoli Cheddar Chicken) Got home and barely touched the sides (veggies). I stuck my fork into the main course and licked it off, and that was the end of eating that. Ended up putting it in the fridge.
The fridge is getting full of all the things I wanted but cant manage to eat.

Today started weird. I coughed all morning (thinking that my thoughts about getting a cold were actually coming around) but my reflux attacked me instead. I sort of was running late (i'm supposed to leave my house before 6:20, and left at 35) But I also ran back inside for pop tarts, stopped by McDonald's for a sausage biscuit and sprite. 
Managed the sausage biscuit and slowly sipping the sprite.
Now ... thinking about food is making me ill. I'm managing some Ritz crackers, but still don't want them.

Hubby is being a trouper. He's trying real hard to give me space but still wants a hug here and there. I try to have him hug me sideways, so i can breathe and he doesn't touch my stomach. 
He's also being super sweet giving the baby hugs (he hugs me around my hips) And kisses my tummy and tells baby to be "good for mommy" 
I get so teary when he does that. He's going to be such a good dad :)


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - yaay for finding the hb and feeling movement! I plan on trying when I have some free time today. I'm glad you've got some names, it's seriously the most difficult part for me lol. DH has already suggested a couple and I said no. I won't get too serious about it until after all my scans come back okay! I usually just get super hungry at night and it really sucks because it makes my blood sugar tank first thing in the morning after I eat. I just try to eat a piece of cheese during the night and I'm usually okay with that. 

StarGazer - I hope you're not getting sick, but if you do I wish you a speedy recovery. If the nausea is that bad you should definitely talk to your doctor about it. Sorry you're so tired! It's good that your dh is enjoying your pregnancy. Mine tends to get "sympathetic pregnancy" and has some of my symptoms with me, it's really strange. I hope you can stomach some decent food soon!


----------



## dove830

Star, I feel you! I don't want to be touched either. Also, I'm soooo tired. I spend my days off sleeping. (I'm off Wed/Thurs). I drop the kids off at school and sleep until it's time to get them. This is on top of at least 9 hours of sleep at night. Anti-nausea pills are making the sleepiness worse. But I'm thankful for the bit of relief they give me, even though I still feel sick 24/7, it's not as bad. I really hope there is some relief in the 2nd tri. I'm 10 weeks, 4 days today. My bump is getting harder to hide by the day.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bdb you are so organised thinking of names already, we will be lucky if we&#8217;ve decided on a name by the time he/she arrives haha
Yay for finding the heartbeat and feeling movement 

Star, just a thought but have they checked your thyroid at all? I have thyroid issues and the coldness and falling asleep is how I am when I&#8217;m not on enough meds. 

So sorry so many of you are still feeling so bad, I hope it doesn&#8217;t last too much longer for you and you can feel a bit more &#8216;normal&#8217;

AFm I finally had my scan, all the right bits in all the right places kicking away and they&#8217;ve even brought forward my due date by a couple of days, although I know that can change again. So now I&#8217;m considering starting to tell people yay


----------



## StarGazerRose

MrsDuck -- I had it check years ago because i thought I had an issue. My neck was swelling. After 10 vials of blood, 2 urine samples and a month later, everything came back normal "range" (which means nothing from what I've been told). I came back with some insulin resistance and low vitamin D. That was years ago.
My recent tests all came back normal. Even the iron i thought would be low was near high (but in good range according to the chart).
So honestly I don't know what's wrong with me. I was just chalking it up to I wasn't getting enough sleep anyways, plus my job is boring right now and the wrapping up in blankets just makes me sleepy anyways.

I'm feeling decent this morning. (I hope I don't jinx myself). 
I brought the space heater my dad loaned me to see if I can heat up this room some in a different way. Honestly I'll take a sauna right now if it will heat this room up! -- I carried this thing up stairs (that's how good i felt -- even though it was two small flights of stairs, still)

I felt i ate a little more last night, but idk how much it really was. I ate half a serving of mac n cheese, and a few spoonfulls of corn. My tummy was grumbling but I honestly couldn't eat another bite.

My friends wedding is next week, so i'm hoping that I feel somewhat better by next Friday. I'm already kinda anxious because they are all smokers.....BUT it is an outside thing at a park. So I'm gonna be seeking a spot of fresh air somewhere.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!

dove- I really hope it lets up for you soon, you're so close to second tri, I can't imagine feeling that tired and the meds making you more tired, ugh. And yaay for showing, always so fun when you actually start to look pregnant and not just extra helping of dinner fluff lol.

MrsDuck - woo, a scan! Sounds like everything is going well for you, woohoo!!

StarGazer - I hope the space heater helps you feel a bit more comfortable. And I hope your appetite continues to be better than just bleh. Mac and cheese sounds good right now, maybe I'll buy some specialty cheeses and make myself some this weekend :haha:. As for being around smokers, I hope it's not too close range and you can have some space there.

afm, it's Friday, and today I am 15 weeks (yippee). It's supposed to be very rainy this weekend and cooler, with snow levels dropping to 4500 feet. I'll likely be stuck in the house doing house work. I'm feeling hungry a lot lately, really thinking this must be a boy!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jessi -- Yey for 15 weeks!!! I'm 2 behind you. Ew snow ... I've got enough of this cold office, I don't think i could handle snow right now.

Dove -- Awe i wish i had two days off to just sleep (not that's what you really wanna be doing i'm sure) I get 1 day off and it's spent doing chores that I neglect during the week. I'm debating how long I'll stay at my part time job after baby is born. I only work 1 day for 8-9 hours, but it's another day at home if i don't work. I've been there for over 8 years and am in good standing with everyone there. I just don't think i can keep up until the kid is older. 
(And i just took a snooze for almost 2 hours sitting at my desk -- mind you i was waiting on the database to refresh and I can't do anything in the system til thats done -- but i have things I can do but i'm kinda bored of them lol) 

I just got high praise from my boss! Apparently no one else has managed to be able to post product as quickly as me. [I find it funny cause i'm sleeping and being all slow about stuff, and yet i'm the fastest] It's good to know that pregnant me can be productive :haha:
Lets hope that non-pregnant me can hold up the bargain. :blush:


----------



## bdb84

Star- I hate that you are still feeling so bad. Do you think some anti-nausea meds might help? 

Dove- I've heard the meds make you drowsy. Would there be any benefit to taking them at night? 

MrsDuck- In all fairness, I have 0 names if this baby ends up being a girl. I think my biggest worry in having a girl is ending up just picking a name so we have one instead of actually finding "The Name". :lol: 

Yay for a great scan, too! 

Jessica- Yay for 15 weeks! And for cool weather. Think of all of us suffering in triple digit heat this weekend while you're enjoying your amazing weather. :happydance: 

3 more days until my scan! Here's to hoping Baby cooperates. S/he wanted nothing to do with cooperation at my 12 week scan.


----------



## StarGazerRose

DBD -- Hubby told me to try taking a tums every day. But eh ... I mean besides the calcium I really don't wanna take anything else. I have a prescription to take before I eat dinner, but when i get home, if I have to wait then i feel/get sick anyways. The only "anti-nausea" the doc told me about was a vitamin combination between B6 and a sleeping pill. I haven't been able to manage taking that, so i have no clue is it would work or not.
If things aren't getting better I'll look at the list of meds they gave me that are pregnancy safe and see if something works. And if nothing gets better by my next appointment then i'll let them know. Since my next appt is with a real doc and not just a NP.


----------



## dove830

bdb84 said:


> Dove- I've heard the meds make you drowsy. Would there be any benefit to taking them at night?

I take 4 a day; one in the morning, one late afternoon and 2 at bedtime. A few times I forgot to take the afternoon one and was amazed at how awake I felt....but then I ended up paying for it with worse nausea..I can't win at this point.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - yaay for getting praise from your boss, always nice to know you're still doing okay lol. It will snow up in the mountain pass but I'm a few thousand feet below it, still high up but not enough that it'll get too bad here, I am supposed to get a loooot of rain, which is nothing new around here. 

bdb - I really can't wait for your scan, sounds like you've got quite the active little one. I imagine I'll have my 20 week scan around my birthday in July so I've got awhile. I really hope you get some good pics and maybe some good enough to do a gender guess! EEee, can't wait!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jessi -- I live mid NC. The only time we'll get snow is if it's from the south or super bad/big storm to make it over the mountains. We probably won't get anything til mid/late Jan - Feb. Most of the time we end up with ice or rain. I'm in favor of rain at that point.
I'm ready for fall weather, where it's mid to low 70's with a few colder days mixed in. I'm hoping summer won't kick my butt.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica yay for 15 weeks and I hope your weather doesn&#8217;t get too bad

Bdb yay for your scan coming up, I hope baby cooperates

Star that&#8217;s funny that you&#8217;ve spent so much time asleep yet you are still the fastest

Below is a little pic from my scan today, it all feels a bit more real now
 



Attached Files:







CC356217-BDC3-48DF-8F33-E57DB31B4D5C.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - woo, lovely scan pic! Glad you're having reassurance and things are feeling more real :D

StarGazer - PNW weather is generally like this, and we usually don't get a lot of heat in the summer, maybe a few triple digit days here and there, thankfully I have my a/c to live under :haha: I also prefer the fall, but mainly because I love the colors of all the trees around here and the smell of the decaying leaves.

Getting lots of round ligament pain and stretching cramp like feelings today, following by some kicks and movement, so I'm trying to drink more water to see if that helps -.-


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Mrs Duck - lovely scan pic  
Will you be finding out the gender?
I never understand the gender predictions, I just guess for fun and I'm always wrong haha

Jess - I bet Oregon is so lovely in fall, my cousin lives there in Talent I think its called, would love to go visit her (live in the UK) 

AFM, nausea only really happened in the evening and has now crept in at lunch time too! Last night I had to go bed and lay down hoping it would settle down! Which it has but I never get it in the morning - ironically!!
I was really bloated under my chest, was hard and high - im guessing maybe this is the cause? Fatigue isnt as bad anymore though... however still really gassy haha!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Buttercup, yes I&#8217;ll definitely be finding out the gender, as ling as baby cooperates. Hopefully it&#8217;s a girl so I won&#8217;t have to buy anything haha
Glad you&#8217;ve got some energy back (me too) but sorry the ms is getting worse not better


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

MrsDuck said:


> Ss :rofl:

Glad to give you a laugh! :haha:


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

jess - Thank you. Somehow I don't learn from eating and then lying down, I feel so exhausted sometimes.. Hope that isn't the case for you always.. Hope you are enjoying your pizza ..

MrsDuck - Thank you, it is exciting. I haven't actually, I just get to hear the heartbeat, last Friday its 150 bpm. I actually have to wait till my 20 weeks to get my first scan.
Still not liking the meat, so can't say I am back yet. Did it occur for anything else other than coffee for you? And lovely scan!!!

Star - Yeah, thanks, I officially started my second trimester. So started to think something concrete how we may announce to all. Bean sounds perfect, I am barely eating what is needed. Midwife asked me to keep a diary/notes, if that helps with maintaining the nutritions needed.

bdb84 - Thanks! I am so excited abt finding out the gender.. DH is fixated on having a baby girl. Excited abt your scan tomorrow!!

Buttercup - Hi.. Wow, that is so cool you are having your scan this Tuesday.. excited for you.. 
I think most of us can say that we know that feeling, I hope you feel better soon girl, second trimester deffo eased up the nausea a lot for me..

AFM, I had a routine check on Friday, babys heartbeat is 150 bpm. My midwife did a PAP as well, as my last one was done in 2016. Anyone else did PAP after getting pregnant?


----------



## MrsDuck

Lady I can&#8217;t believe you have to wait until 20 weeks for your first scan, waiting 12 weeks seemed like forever, glad you are getting to hear the heartbeat though. Yes for me it was only coffee that turned my stomach at the thought, although eating anything other than carbs or fruit was hard work until a week or so ago.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Lady -- I had a PAP, I was due for my yearly in July anyways. It's to make sure that everything is good and clear down there. They also did additional testing for other diseases and such. 
I don't know what I would have done if I had to wait til 20wks. I at least had a vaginal ultrasound at 10wks (the earliest I could get it due to work and office staff availability) I don't get to see baby again til 18wks. I'm so eager to see her/him again.
I have a routine appointment next week. I'm not sure what all they'll do besides blood pressure and probably a pee-in-a-cup thing again (my mom said that I'd better get used to it, so i think that's what they'll do)
I'm horrible at eating the "right stuff" I'm just trying to be able to eat at all. Lunch seems to be the best time to get something down. Breakfast I can manage something small, and dinner.... I'm lucky if i eat dinner.
Plus i can't get enough water. I'm trying, truely but it's so nasty and blah. I've tried adding stuff to it (drink mixes and such), I literally won't touch them or barely drink any. I've tried watering down things just to get the extra water, and i loose interest in the drink. Kool-Aid so far is doing well, but I know i can't drink a ton cause of the sugar content. So yesterday I bought like 5 different kinda "health" drinks to see which ones I can drink. Vitamin Water, some of those smoothie drinks (although i have to drink only half a day cause the sugar is WAY high for only 8oz), a Bai drink (never had them, but the lady down the isle said it's recommended by her doctor, and it uses a "natural" kind of sugar sweetener) .... IDK I'll see.


AFM --
I found out that at my second job, the Bitch for a Boss, is really a Bitch .... URGH!!! Luckily I only see her every other week and try to avoid her, but man I don't like that woman. errrrrr Why do women bosses have to be so Bitchy??? geez Just cause you don't have a life, doesn't mean you can ruin mine! -end rant-
This weekend's dreams were interesting (I normally have outlandish dreams not pregnant, so interesting isn't a bad thing) _Saturday's_: Kinda hazy but I remember trying to -i think- escape from a cult... sneaking around out in the woods with a few other refugees and not sure what we were trying to do, cause we were scoping the place. Anyways, I saw a mom put a baby boy on the toilet and wave good-bye. But the baby wasn't worried about mom leaving. The baby just peed on the ceiling and was laughing. I, for some reason, was trying to instruct the baby to "push it down" LOL --- and then idk what happened next, but all i can recall after that was an overflowing toilet and an awesome invention of putting the drain UNDER the bowl so the excess water wouldn't go far. .... 
_Sunday's_: Not sure how it started, I'm thinking cause my hips were hurting before bed and it carried into my dream. Setting was again in the woods, fantasy like woods. I fell flat on my stomach. I was panicking. Then idk if a had a friend with me or they appeared. But they reached under a bush and pulled out this stone, rubbed it in moss or something on the ground, then waved it at my stomach. Blue sparks flew out....and she said, you can't have this child. And I just started to bawl. Wanting to know why, she just said again that someone else would have to carry it. But then .... I wasn't the one who she was talking to, it was someone else and I was still crying my eyes out. Yeah idk .... 

And .... Hubby is a jerk! He KNOWS I don't like to be touched in the mornings, cause the slightest thing right now can trigger my reflux..... so what does he do? He slaps my butt while i'm taking a shower, scares me and well ..... yup sure enough I made it the last 5 seconds of my shower and hugged the porcelain thrown. Man i wish i could give him reflux .... I don't wish this on ANYONE except him right now.


I hope you ladies are having a decent morning.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Thanks Lady :flower:

Im really nervous about the scan tomorrow and I don't really understand why? I have been through this before... Not sure if its because this will all become more real! Apart from 2 of my friends, noone knows! 
We will have to tell them after and I am a little scared of their reactions... Not that it would be anyone elses problem! We literally ask for no help from noone, the occassion sleep over at their grandparents and even then thats few and far between! So I dont know why I'm feeling like this :shrug:


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!

Buttercup - woo, cannot wait for your scan tomorrow to hear more about it all :D. Oregon is pretty nice in the Fall, the hills are all yellow and orange down by the valley. I live up in the mountains so I am around lots of fir trees, which are equally nice. I'm sure everything will be okay and you can announce. I've waited until my 20w to announce before and it was hard! 

Lady - Thank you, I did enjoy my pizza! I make it all from scratch, from the dough to the marinara, so it is time consuming but very tasty. I had a PAP done at my appointments with my OB, but not my midwife, so it was years ago. I think they are pretty routine for OB led pregnancies, but can't say for sure. I see a lot of women talk about it though. It does sound like the hb is good! So fun to hear out loud, too! 20 weeks is such a long time for a scan, and it was like that for me back in 2007 with my first, it really is hard to wait so long! 

StarGazer - I know eating healthy can be difficult, especially when pregnant, when you are wanting to get used to real foods. I hope you can find something that you can stomach. For me, if I eat fast food or food out I feel terrible for a couple days. I'm just so used to eating my own stuff all the grease and fillers and stuff they put in the food really messes with my tummy. Sorry your dh got you to feeling sick, lol. 

AFM - a veeery busy weekend for me. We went and bought some wood and built some shelving (dh builds for a living so he has a lot of skill in this stuff). I went through more stuff, got rid of junk and also, bought yarn for my next baby blanket! I was too busy to do much of it, but I am excited for it all. I didn't eat enough Saturday so I spent all of Sunday feeling hungry and all the dust from vacuuming under furniture flared up my allergies so my lungs and nose are very sore from sneezing and coughing. I'll have to take a break from exercising for a day at least so my body can recover.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I get a little update in my email about how big baby is.
I'm 13 weeks.
Today baby is 2.9". The size of a jenga block. 
haha Just fun to think about.


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttercup I&#8217;m sure all will be fine at your scan tomorrow, I can&#8217;t wait to see a pic. (Like you we haven&#8217;t told anyone either)


----------



## dove830

I've only told my husband so far :haha:


----------



## Sushai

Hi ladies!!

Glad to hear that some of you are starting to get some relief from the symptoms. Mine are still sticking around though boohoo. Im always reading all of your updates on here, Im just struggling to keep up and respond to you all. 

Afm, finally in 2nd tri!! Yay!! I have my first antenatal appointment at the hospital tomorrow. Im really excited about and have so many questions as Im sure things will be different with multiples. Also like I said before my symptoms are still sticking around, I thought they might start easing up around about now but nope.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for 2nd tri sushai 

Dove :haha:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Was so nervous yet everything went so well!
Actually measured 5days ahead...
Was moving so much!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20180612-WA0000.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## StarGazerRose

Buttercup -- Yey a great scan! See, no need to be nervous!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Thank you StarGazer 

Although I have 2 children and been through this, I still couldn't believe how big baby was and how much he was moving around! Long little legs as well


----------



## MrsDuck

Huge congratulations on your lovely scan :happydance:


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - woo, 13 weeks, and lol Jenga block. 

Sushai - Yay for second tri, sorry your symptoms are sticking around... I would assume from having two? I really hope you can get some relief soon. I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes. 

Buttercup - what a nice scan! So exciting!


----------



## bdb84

Buttercup- What an adorable scan! <3

Well, ladies. I'm apparently Team Pink! Talk about being thrown for a massive loop. I was so convinced he was a boy that I wouldn't accept my tech's determination even though he's been in this field for two decades. I reached out in Ingender (a gender sway and determination forum) and to this one. BnB gave me boy guesses which made me even more anxious, but over at Ingender (where there are quite a few techs themselves as members) I was given all girl guesses, so I'm just going to accept it and move forward.

I'm hesitant to go out buying, but I'll probably end up spending a little bit more money in two weeks for peace of mind by getting another scan. My doctor won't do another on me until 20 weeks, but I cannot wait 5 more weeks for verification. 

Here are a couple of shots. I am in love because this baby is just so adorable :cloud9:


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - ooomg yaaaay, I know how much you were hoping for a girl for your dh, I so hope this is true! Lovely scan btw!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

BDB - such a lovely scan! 
The first pic looks girlie too...

I'd love a little girl but my scan looks more boy(ish)!


----------



## StarGazerRose

BDB -- Awe showing off another cutie!!! Here's hoping for a girl! 

Gawh I'm getting jealous i can't see mine for another 5 weeks!!!!


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah I don't have one until July, so I am waiting as well... even though team yellow, I still can't wait to see it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bdb what a lovely clear scan, beautiful and yay for being team pink


----------



## Lucyjo81

BDB - Congratulations on team pink and what a cute scan!! 

Still another 4 weeks until my next scan, Im chomping at the bit lol. Xx


----------



## Sushai

Bdb84, what a gorgeous scan and congratulations on making team pink!! How exciting!!

Had my first antenatal appointment and it took an hour and a half! Just mainly asking questions and me answering them. I did get to ask if its ok that I havent gained any weight but actually lost weight, they arent concerned but are expecting me to gain weight in the coming weeks. Ive been booked in for next Friday for another appointment with an obstetrician. Its starting to feel more real now what with going to the hospital for appointments.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - I wish I had lost weight, I've already gained like 20 lbs. I always gain a lot in the first part of pregnancy, so it wasn't surprising but still. It's starting to feel pretty real now and that's good! 

Lucy - I feel you on the waiting, I haven't even booked my 20w scan yet, but I know I will when I go back at the end of this month when I see my midwife. I can't wait to see the size change from my 8 week scan.


----------



## bdb84

Good morning, ladies. Sorry I'm not as active on here this week. We have DSS for an extended summer visitation and DH got sent to work out of town for a week. Four kiddos (two of them being 'twins') on my own is a lot of chaos. :haha: I babysit my one year old niece at times and it's never as chaotic having four spaced in age as it is having two 3 year olds at the same time. Lol. 

It's miserably hot down here and so letting them burn some energy outside involves a lot of creativity so they do not get overheated. We have been making good use of our pool but we can only swim so much before they are bored and wanting new activities. I just do not have much patience for sitting in steamy triple digit heat for an extended period of time. 

Can it be October/November already?? We do not even have true autumn weather down here (our solid winters are most northern states' typical Falls), but I just need some break in the heat. 

Sorry, I'm rambling. :blush:


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - ugh, I cannot even imagine the weather. Luckily it is cloudy and cool today, but it will be well over high 80s and maybe even 90s next week. I hope you can stay cool inside. Anything over 80 is too hot for me, lol, I'm spoiled by the cooler weather here. 

It's almost summer vacation here but my oldest is done with his school work now and generally occupies the little ones if I need a break. They tend to do well by playing with different toys and hanging around me wherever I go. I've been crocheting my next blanket and they do enjoy watching me do that. I had some weird sleep last night and the dreams... I told my dh about the one I had yesterday and he laughed at it. I've already got some ideas for what I want to eat this weekend, but not for sure what I'm craving just yet. I hope everyone else is having a decent morning (afternoon) :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yesterday's weather was amazing. It was lower 70's and a nice breeze. It was supposed to storm, but only did for like 5 mins. Today it's muggy again and upper 70's :(
I wish it was like yesterday for quite some time longer... but sadly it's only the beginning of summer.


----------



## dove830

Had my monthly dr appointment today. She did a pap....I was unprepared for that. Oh well, at least it's done. She tried to find a hb, but couldn't. I'm not worried though. My uterus is tilted quite a bit, and I never get to hear it this early. That was about it, until next month...


----------



## Buttercupbabi

bdb - ooh i don't envy you in the heat :( here in the UK when its hot it my get up to 25 (sorry not sure what that is Fahrenheit) but its prob cold for you amd i can barely stand it!!

Afm - finding myself really impatient with this pregnancy... with my 1st i was working full time, with my 2nd I had a 18month old toddler and this time im a SAHM with 2 kids at school...
I really want to shop even though id be silly to do so at 13 weeks and i just wanna know the gender now lol. Ive put my scan up to 4 sites to see what they say and ive had 11boy guesses and 11 girl guesses... typical!!! Haha!! Sickness is still lingering around and now ive somehow developed insomnia!! Im so tired 

Hope you're all having a good week xx


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies!

I'm getting a little impatient too. I hate that I won't even see the doc til next week. (I know it's not that far away, but it feels like forever!)
I'm so ready to know how little one is doing. And besides how crappy i've felt the past few weeks, I hope he/she is doing well. 
Still not showing, and I think i'm loosing weight still. (Mostly cause my GERD is preventing me from keeping a whole lot)
And then I'm gonna be even MORE impatient for the next appt, cause it will be my next ultrasound in another 4 weeks.

I can't figure out the sweet point for my water though. Keeping it cold seems to be the best, but yesterday's water was out of the fridge longer than this one and was good tasting all day. This one has only been out for a few hours and tastes horrid already. Urgh. This is why i don't like drinking water! Seems like it's gonna be a ginger ale kinda day.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds like we are all impatient this pregnancy haha
I can&#8217;t wait for all the 20 week scans so we can make some guesses


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - ugh, paps suck, especially when you're not expecting it. Sorry you didn't get to hear the hb, hopefully next time!!

Buttercup - I can imagine, with all the different guesses and such it would be difficult. You'll be to that 20w ultrasound before you know it and hopefully find out then! Sorry about the insomnia :( I hope you can get some decent rest soon.

StarGazer - I hope you can get it right with the water, lol. I try to drink at least two liters a day, but generally would be best if I did a gallon. I hope you haven't lost too much weight, and that you can get something to help with your upset tummy. 

afm it's going to be nice and cool and cloudy one more day here. I've been having loads of round ligament pains, especially when I laugh too hard or move too fast to get off a chair or even turning -.- . I listened to the hb for a few minutes yesterday and noticed it moving all about and I'm pretty sure I could hear kicks and jabs. I do feel them occasionally but not very often. I'm really wondering where the placenta is. I don't see my midwife again until the 28th. It's been two weeks since I had the Harmony test done, so I'm probably going to give her a call today and see if she's got my results yet. I'm still having super vivid dreams, not even baby related, but I feel like they're in the setting of a Stephen King book :haha: I guess I shouldn't read so much before I pass out at night. I hope everyone else is enjoying their week and coming into the weekend!


----------



## bdb84

Good morning, ladies. 

Another super hot day for us, but we will not see a reprieve from this heat in months. Yesterday we spent the entirety of the afternoon at the community pool which made the weather bearable. We are all a bit burnt, though, despite putting on sunblock every two hours. 

I did notice that, in my swim suit, my bump is starting to become a little noticeable [to me]. No one else would be able to guess I am pregnant, but I'm finally starting to see it. 

I have my 16 week prenatal appointment next week and I'm considering getting in for a another private scan :blush: I am feeling a bit more confident that I am truly Team Pink, but I could really use some more reassurance. 

Buttercup- Have you posted your scan on the Ingender forum/website? Those ladies are highly skilled and have given me a ton of reassurance regarding my own questionable shots. It's the only place that hasn't once guessed boy :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow Jessica I don&#8217;t think I even manage a litre of water most days, I&#8217;d definitely be in the toilet all night if I drank 2.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm barely managing these 16.9oz bottles. 
I'm having to drink some right now cause breakfast decided it didn't like me. 
I think i had the heater up too high, plus not feeling the best coming into work ......... I'm still feeling hot and cold and I already turned off the heater.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

bdb84 said:


> Buttercup- Have you posted your scan on the Ingender forum/website? Those ladies are highly skilled and have given me a ton of reassurance regarding my own questionable shots. It's the only place that hasn't once guessed boy :haha:


Hi bdb - i saw that you used ingender the other day so i thought id give it a go. I had 3 girl guesses,2 boys and 1 in the fence haha 

I tried genderdreaming also and got 3 girl guesses only but on babyandbump they all said boy!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

MrsDuck - It seems like forever to me too, only at 13 weeks 5 days..

Star - PAP gave me a bit of scare with the spotting, but I am all good now. Thanks for sharing. And I hear you, for me nausea is worse during the evening.. But I can't complain, it is tolerable now for me. I hope you feel better soon. I actually lost weight in my first trimester, but midwife wasn't that worried. She told me that it is okay if I gain enough in this one. 
Speaking of dreams, I guess I can join you in the club. Today I dreamt I gave birth to baby boy, but they wouldn't let me see him, I guess stress from not having a scan before 20 weeks can explain this!

Buttercup - I guess every experience is different.. I am glad it went well, lovely scan!!

Jessi - Thanks for sharing. Maybe because this is my first too, or it varies on where it is being done, either way, it is difficult to wait.
I am glad you had an active weekend, sorry abt the allergies, hope you feel better now. I would love to see the pic of the blanket or the yarn for a start, what color is it?

Dove - Lol, I told my husband as well, also my parents and my in laws. We will do an announcement, I want to do it on our 7th anniversary, and I will have my 20 weeks scan by then.
My midwife was telling me not to be worried, if she couldn't find the hb on week 10. I hope everything is okay. When is your next appointment?

Sushai - Welcome to 2nd trimester. My mom was telling me it really varies, sometimes it takes a bit longer to ease down the symptoms. I hope it gets better for you soon. I lost weight in my first trimester too..

bdb84 - Great scan, beautiful baby girl!! Sorry abt the heat, the only way I am looking forward to Nov is because I will get so near to meet our baby. Not a fan of winter.. weather here, well, I woke up to a thunderstorm today..

Lucy - The wait certainly is difficult..

AFM, still having weird, vivid dreams. I think I felt our baby move yesterday, even though it is too early to feel and I am a first timer. But I swear it wasn't my bloated stomach..

Hope you all have a great rest of the day !!


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - I cannot even imagine all that heat, I really can't. I sunburn in about five minutes in the sun, I'm very fair skinned lol. My kids however run around in the back yard for hours and have nice little tans going. They look like coppertone babies with their white butts and tanned bodies :haha:. Aloe is amazing for sunburns at least. I really can't wait to find out what you're having, and if you're for sure team pink, so exciting. I can't wait to hear if you end up doing another scan just to see lol.

MrsDuck - I have trained myself to drink a lot of water, and since I'm also still breastfeeding my two youngers (even though my supply is practically gone now) I also exercise regularly which means I cannot afford to be dehydrated. After awhile your body gets used to the water and you don't pee as much. And a big bonus is I don't get much of any swelling in pregnancies because of it. 

StarGazer - I really hope you can get some issues resolved there with your heat, hehe. So sorry you're still having upset tummy! I hope that you get some relief soon!!!

Lady - Vivid dreams are a real thing, I generally have fun and adventurous dreams but some of them lately have been just downright strange! My allergies are a little better, but pregnancy rhinitis doesn't help so I have a runny nose often enough to carry a handkerchief around with me. As for my blanket, I chose muted colors this time: a dark heather gray, a darker shade of medium blue, frosted gray looking light green, a beige/cream color, orange that's the color of carrots, plum, and a darker shade of magenta. I do several rows of each color and randomly change the pattern, but each chunk of colors I put a gray chunk in. I'll post a pic of it when I'm all done! It should take me about couple months to complete, maybe a bit less. If you think you felt movement it's very possible, and sooo exciting! Yaay

I think the effects of taking Vitamin D are helping, because I'm having a lot less anxiety and generally feeling a little less moody. I am craving a special lemon cream cake. Many years ago my husband would beg me to find a copycat recipe for the lemon cake that Olive Garden makes and so I found one and it is amazing, and even better than OG, the filling is more creamy than custard-like though. So this weekend I will be making lasagna and cake and breadsticks. I'm looking forward to all that cheese and tomato goodness :haha:. For now, I'm going to have a big salad with some baked salmon on top, seeds, nuts, spicy peppers, probably other goodies that my kids will pick off when I'm not watching. I still do get an upset tummy, but only in the evenings and not near as bad as first tri. And I remember it always gets really bad in the last few weeks for me, which apparently is super common. Oh the joys!


----------



## Sushai

Wow it seems most of you ladies are smack bang in the middle of summer while Im over here in the middle of winter. Im really dreading summer as by the time it rolls around Ill be the size of a house and all you lovely ladies will be enjoying the cooler weather while I melt lol. 

Im another feeling rather impatient. I booked in my anomaly scan yesterday and itll be on the 24th July which feels like ages away! Im glad Ive got these regular antenatal appointments to keep me going for now. 

Jessica just imagining lasagna and a creamy cake has me drooling lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - it's funny you mention that because dh and I were talking about that last night, the different seasons and I was commenting how it is warm during Christmas for anyone in the southern hemisphere. Like I've always wondered how Christmas music works when you don't have snow and instead it is so blasted hot in Australia.


----------



## Sushai

Jessica were up in sunny Queensland. Winter is like spring weather and you only really feel the cold at night/early morning. Our coldest morning so far has been around 3 degrees Celsius where I am at. But the days hover around 22-24 degrees. Today will be a sunny 23. 
As for Christmas music, I put it on regardless of weather as it just puts me in the Christmassy mood. Same goes for all those Christmas movies, I put one on each day in the lead up. I think seeing the snow through the screen cools me a bit lol. As for food we have a turkey or roasted chickens and we cant go without our prawns (shrimp is what everyone else calls them). Prawns sell out quick, its easier to preorder. Glad I wont be pregnant at Christmas time so I can stuff myself on those precooked prawns, yum! Now I cant wait for Christmas lol my mum and siblings will be coming up so that will take a load off my shoulders with all the preparation that goes into it, dont know how Id cope by myself with newborn twins.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - thank you for the info! Prawns are soooo good, I love seafood. We have Thanksgiving at the end of November and I'll be too fat to enjoy all those tasty foods so I imagine Christmas will be a big one instead this time around. At least you can have some of the spirit with music and movies. It generally isn't snowy around this part of the US, but rainy. I really can only imagine what it'll be like with twins! Eeee


----------



## markswife10

Hey everyone :wave:! I haven't been able to post in awhile (last post didn't show up for some reason :shrug:). Anyway, 14w 3d here. Had my OB appointment yesterday and so far everything is going great :) Had an ultrasound to check a suspect spot on my ovary (which has shrunk, praise God), but also got good looks at baby :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: She checked the gender for us and we are 90% sure we are team blue :blue: :happydance: He was moving and kicking on the screen which was fun to watch :cloud9: I did order a sneak peek test (used the $20 father's day discount lol) so hopefully that will confirm for us that we are, indeed, team blue (and hopefully not from DH contamination :haha:). 


Oh, and my anatomy scan is booked for July 12. 


So glad to see everyone else is doing good :)


----------



## markswife10

Oh, forgot to post ultrasound pic:blush::dohh: :) :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







35240540_10216202762157724_5824848386435579904_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jessicaftl

Good Morning, ladies!

markswife - Ooh, such a nice scan pic! And congrats on team blue :) Can't wait to see how your sneak peak results come in.

I called my midwife for Harmony test results last night and they all came back low probability (1/10,000) so that's nice. 16 weeks today (woohoo) and definitely feeling it. Last night sleep was very strange and I woke up with a terrible sinus headache, so I'll be taking some Tylenol after I finish breakfast, hopefully nip it in the bud. I feel like I was grinding my teeth and sleeping funny all at the same time, so fingers crossed it goes away quickly. I hope everyone is having a nice Friday, and a nice weekend ahead!


----------



## bdb84

Jessica- I can attest to the mild/warm winters with no snow during the holidays. They SUCK! I've lived with no snow for 33 years. But I still long, like a child, for a snowy holiday. Our winters are very hit or miss. We actually had a very nice one (for us) last year and I pray it's the same this year. It snowed down here last December and that was just the second time it has snowed (and stuck) in my area for as long as I can remember. You should have seen all the children around here. Pure, unadulterated joy. 

But the winter before last we had an 80* Christmas which is just miserable. The Christmas music makes me nostalgic for something I've never even had. Lol. 

I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow. I think the days are gone of waking up with a flat stomach still. I'm still not showing in my clothes, but it's definitely there when my shirt is off :lol:


----------



## MrsDuck

Markswife such a gorgeous scan pic and yay for team blue :happydance:

Jessica yay for low odds, that&#8217;s a relief. So as you had the harmony test you could find out the gender now if you wanted? 

I&#8217;m behind most of you but I definitely have a bump now, it&#8217;s getting harder to hide (as we haven&#8217;t told anyone) I&#8217;m sure nursery are taking bets if I am pregnant or just getting fat but no one has asked me yet haha
Oh and I had a good doppler find this morning, very clear and loud yay

I hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Lucyjo81

Markswife, what a gorgeous scan! I hope your sneak peek results match up with your scan. 

16 weeks today, sickness has subsided, wahoo, finally getting an appetite back and been doing lots of baking these last few days. 

Sleep is getting more uncomfortable as the days go on, Im usually a belly sleeper but its painful if I lie flat now, so its left side only with pregnancy pillow, not the greatest as Im such a fidget sleeper but unable to roll over due to pelvic pain. 

Treated myself to lots of new clothes to accommodate growing bump, I needed it and feel a whole lot better, rather than just feeling fat in ill fitting clothes! 

Midwife apt next week, shall officially hear HB, even though Ive listened in since 9 weeks lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - I actually don't care for the snow, but we do get it here occasionally, as we're up in the mountains, but just a half hour drive down into the city they don't really get much at all. Last year there was snow on Christmas morning and there were lots of happy kids all around lol. We're actually on record for having another dry summer, and last year was bad with all the smoke and forest fires around here. I was lucky to have seen the eclipse through the smoky haze last summer, as well!

MrsDuck - yes, I was offered the gender part but we're team yellow again. And I hear you about the people wondering if I'm fat or preggers, :haha:. 

Lucy - Glad to hear your appetite is coming back! I'm also a stomach sleeper and it's difficult for me to adjust each time, so I generally lie on my right side against pillows to prop me up but somehow I wake up in the middle of the night on my back. Glad you got some new clothes too! I had the same issue of having to wear clothes that looked big and frumpy on me or too small with my pooch hanging out, LOL. 

Well, cake is in the oven, kitchen is getting cleaned, and I'm busy working on the blanket. Right now I'm taking a break to eat and stuff, but I am sooo happy it's Friday. I'm enjoying this cooler cloudy weather before it gets up into the 80s/90s next week (which I'll be parked in the house with all the curtains drawn and a/cs on blast).


----------



## MrsDuck

Hello ladies, happy Monday :flower: hope you are all well 

We told our families this weekend as its getting a bit hard to hide and Im going to tell some friends today as I have to decline a wedding invitation for 2 days after my due date, I find it scary telling people


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies.

MrsDuck - It is a bit scary telling people, but I hope it went well telling your family.

Not much going on here. I did really enjoy my lasagna and cake this weekend, though. I've been having such vivid dreams lately and some of them I just don't enjoy. I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies,

MrsDuck - lovely that you have started telling people :) we have told our friends and familes and couldnt believe how great the comments were - i thought we were going to get some eye rolls.

Jess - Mmmh cake! Vivid dreams are the worst sometimes and feel to real.

Afm, nausea is still lingering around! Starts everyday about 4pm and lasts all night! I should be entering the 2nd trimester offically on Thursday but cant see it going anytime soon...
I've gone nub theory obsessed!! Ive done so much research I feel like I should be an expert now haha


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hiya Ladies.

Glad to see many of you are feeling better. 
Lovely scan there!!! 

Weather's been upper 80's and 90's. Miserable for anyone honestly. Humidity never helps. I'm ready for the cooler weather.

Weekends seem to be my best days. I'm thinking since I don't have to be anywhere super early that I get to relax and take my time to move around. I usually get up decide if i'm hungry enough for something or if i can wait. Sit on the couch and play on my phone (while eating or waiting) ... Mosey around til i feel like taking a shower. Saturday i have work at 11, and Sunday it's whatever i feel like doing (plus chores). But come Sunday night ... tummy isn't happy....and i barely eat - it KNOWS i have to get up early the next day.

Today isn't going too well ... I'm feeling miserable and i can't warrant making the hour drive home to make sure I can even feel better there. I honestly don't know what to do. If I would be better off risking the hour drive and work remotely or sit here and attempt to get work done.

14 weeks today and honestly feels like the first trimester should have felt. Miserably ill, sleepy, and dont' wanna do anything but stare at the wall (not behind the toilet).


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no I thought everyone was starting to feel better now, I hope the 2nd tri is easier on you


----------



## MrsDuck

Anyone else struggling to sleep? I just seem to wake up what seems like every hour


----------



## dove830

MS is still going strong here too :s

The heat started yesterday, and I'm already uncomfortable in it. 12+1 today. My tummy is huge, I don't know how much longer I can hide it, especially in the heat.:nope:


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry you are still struggling dove, to me my belly looks huge too, that&#8217;s the only reason we told anyone. I hope all goes well for you when you do tell everyone


----------



## jessicaftl

Sorry to the ladies still struggling with MS, I really hope you guys get some relief soon. I still get it if I don't eat regularly or not enough, but it's definitely nothing like I think you still have :(. 

MrsDuck - yes, the dreams and last night I had one of those nights where I was awake every hour or every other hour. I get up and pee and then I have to get a snack because my stomach is growling and uncomfortable. 

StarGazer - it's getting warmer here, and I hear yah on the weekends. I am most occupied then and that's the best for me. I spend as much time as I can with dh, and we usually do house work and go out and do things, too. I hope now that you're officially in second tri I'm hoping your symptoms let up a bit, fingers are crossed.

dove - the heat really does suck while pregnant, I live under the a/c. This will be my third time being pregnant in the heat and I am not looking forward to the next few months. I hope you can stay cool!

Buttercup - it was really good cake, too! It was lemon cream cake, and I almost couldn't finish it because the cream filling is just so rich. I made it friday and the flavors really set up well when we ate it Saturday night. Mmm... I think I want a berry pie though, for this weekend haha.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yum yum Jessica, sounds like you like cooking/baking, I wish I enjoyed it more. 

I think I&#8217;m going to have another early night tonight, I could really do with a decent sleep, fingers crossed


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - I do enjoy cooking! I hope you get some decent rest, I know how elusive it is during pregnancy.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I really hope this eases up, or I find out if something is starting/lingering. 
I ended up leaving work. After my issue this morning I thought I felt better so I ate lunch. It didnt stay long. 
After hugging the trash can I told my boss I was leaving. I feel bad, but remoting in lets me attempt to work. 
Now Im super sleepy Im probably gonna fall asleep soon. 
I have some watermelon which seems to settle the tummy enough for me to get food in my belly.


----------



## Sushai

MrsDuck how exciting youve started announcing! I hope everyone took your news well. Im also struggling with sleep, Ive been so restless and wake up even more tired. 

Jessica, Im craving cake so badly! Ill be whipping up a chocolate mud cake today just to satisfy my craving lol. 

Buttercupbabi evening nausea is awful. I too suffer from it and it seems to hit the worst when I decide to go to bed. Hope it eases up for you soon. 

Stargazer, happy 14 weeks! Hope your symptoms start to ease up soon now that your in your 2nd trimester. 

Afm, nausea has eased up a little during the day but still hits me in the evenings. I am extremely fatigued everyday, all I want to do is sleep. At night however Im constantly waking to pee or just generally restless giving me not much rest as Id like. Ive also been getting headaches and feeling quite dizzy lately, I hope its just the amount of hormones in my body at the moment.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Jessica - sounds amazing!! Cake is my best friend right now! Couldnt eat much yesterday but got some Madeira cakes from costco and ended up eating 3/4 of one! I say f*** it! Ill worry about the hips after this baby 

StarGazer - really hope you feel better soon! Does not sound good... :-(

Sushai - Just cant get comfy at night at all! Saying that its 10.55am here in the uk and its lingering around at the moment! 14 weeks in 2days! Lets hope it starts calming down soon

AFM, i got a little carried away and bought my first sleepsuits! Ooops
Unisex but here in the UK there is a retail shop called NEXT and they make amazing baby clothes and they had the most gorgeous animal print sleepsuits (comes in a pack of 3) and online it started saying low stock! So grabbed them when i saw it...
Have to start somewhere i guess ;-) xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

14 weeks today yay, I think the past 2 weeks have gone faster than the previous 12 haha

Sleeping is impossible and I don&#8217;t really know why, I just don&#8217;t seem to stay asleep for a long period. I propped myself right up as much as I could stand last night and I did sleep better so I&#8217;m going to give it another go tonight. I&#8217;m also wondering about buying a pregnancy pillow to see if it helps???

Buttercup whoop whoop for making your first purchase, Next is so lovely for kids clothes. I had a look in mothercare yesterday before it closes down but there wasn&#8217;t much unisex stuff left


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - so sorry about your tummy troubles, hopefully at your next ob appointment you can get something figured out! 

Sushai - hah, that sounds tasty! Mmm, chocolate... I'm also getting headaches and feeling more dizzy than usual, but that's pretty typical for me. I think a big part of the headache portion is allergies. I can't imagine having the extra hormones, though, yikes!

Buttercup - I went to Costco this weekend and bought some of these cranberry bisconies and they're soooo good. I almost ate a whole one. And oooh, buying clothes with animal prints, sooo cute!! I've yet to buy any new clothes lol.

MrsDuck - Woohoo 14 weeks!!! Ugh, I hope you can get some sleep soon, I also don't always sleep well and it is weird because I am tired but sleep is just too elusive at night, and never during the day. 

afm - Was so tired last night and didn't sleep well because I was too hot, despite having the a/c on in the bedroom. Time to change out the blankets on the bed now for something cooler! It's going to be upper 80s/low 90s here this week so I am bracing myself for the miserableness that is hot weather, probably accompanied with humidity. I'm starting to feel a bit massive, especially when I'm tying my shoes or bending over in general or leaning against the counter to wash dishes or prepare food, lol. I imagine I'll get my 20 week scan in the next few weeks and I can't wait to see how much bigger the lil one has gotten since 8 weeks!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aaah MrsDuck you are officially in 2nd Trimester - Woo! Sounds crazy that us 20 something dec due dates are now getting closer to the 2nd Tri!

Jess - cranberry bisconies sound amazing! 

Any cravings ladies?
Mine have been sweets, chocolate, cake and weirdly enough chicken!! I cant get enough chicken!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica I hadn&#8217;t realised your only scan was at 8 weeks I bet you can&#8217;t wait for your 20 week one, mine isn&#8217;t til 1st Aug

Buttercup I&#8217;ve craved bread stuff, croissants, pastries and also lots of fruit


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Hi All, sorry I was missing last few days.. I am back with a question, so, I will be flying the weekend before July 4th. Do any of you know whether it is safe to walk through the screening machines at the airport? I can opt out of course, but I have heard stories about pregnant women opting out for the same reason and being treated very rudely. Perhaps I am just being paranoid, wanted to check if any of you had similar experiences?


----------



## jessicaftl

Buttercup - I'm craving all sorts of stuff, it changes constantly though. I'm thinking pie sounds so good, but I've been craving all sorts of stuff with spicy foods being a big part of it and only certain sweets.

MrsDuck - Yeah it'll probably be around my birthday in July, or this second week. I don't mind the wait, at least. I am excited though!! I think August is so far from now, lol, I get you're anxious for it!

Lady - I traveled by air when pregnant with my first and I don't remember being all scanned, but it was well over ten years ago and I ended up getting a pat down? I really don't know for sure.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm right with Jessica. I only had 1 other scan, mine was at 10 weeks and my next is 18 weeks, and that's it. They don't do any additional scans unless I become an "at risk" patient or something is wrong with baby. (and the way the doctors do it, is all "normal/regular" office visits are lumped into 1 bill, but all ultrasounds/labwork/extra stuff is separate; but is still supposed to be be paid before i deliver, so the hospital bill isn't piled on top of what is already due


I managed to eat 1.5 bread sticks and some tater tots for dinner. A few spoon fulls of a shake and I was done.

Hubby and I got into a spat over chores last night .... URGH I guess I need to be dying before he just shuts his mouth and helps out. Maybe when i'm 9 months pregnant and can't bend over anymore is when he'll start believing me I needed him to do his own **** laundry.

I'm ready for my appointment tomorrow. I hope she can help me out with whatever is going on with me. I'm not sure if yesterday was m/s or what was going on. 

I'm slowly drinking water and eating a pop tart. I didn't want to risk eating anything heavy to have another episode of yesterday.
I'm still trying to figure out the sweet point for this heater and my office. 

And sleep. Man I can sleep at night, that's not bothering me. It's when i get in the office and like today I ran my report (which takes an hour) I snoozed through it, but then 2 hours afterwards..... I literally started working at 11. I couldn't believe I totally did that. O_O' And I feel like if i just leaned back i could fall asleep again.
I didn't think I was supposed to be this sleepy in the 2nd trimester!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry I can&#8217;t help as I have no idea about the scanning machines LadyA but I&#8217;m guessing the machines would have had to go through extensive testing for safety and if there was a chance of it not being safe they would advise against going through, but I&#8217;m just guessing. Good luck on finding out more info before you go


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - how did your appointment go? I hope you get some relief from the nausea! I really cannot imagine feeling so yuck for so long, sorry! As for your dh, I hope that gets resolved soon. I do most of the housework here but when my dh is here he does a fair bit with me, there is no way I wouldn't call him out on not doing anything, lol. The only thing he really does for me is cleaning out the cat box daily.

afm - this heat sucks, but I am staying cool inside. Dh complained that it was 'too cold' in the house yesterday when he got home, so he walked around with a blanket wrapped around him, lol. I woke up to feeling lots of movement this morning, maybe hiccups? I'm wondering if I have an anterior placenta this time as well because the feelings are muffled like last time. I guess I'll find out next month, but I did notice when it took me 15 minutes to listen to the hb it was moving all over the place. More than likely a very active little one on my hands again. I am looking forward to when it will be the size that I can feel rolling around and I can see movement on the outside. This time I plan to get videos of it as it'll be the last time.
I hope everyone else is doing okay, it gets so quiet here lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Afternoon (for me at least) Ladies!

Baby's heartbeat is 156. Nice strong in the middle! :dance:
I'm trying to stay team yellow but I'm really thinking team pink!!!

I wanted to record, but the lady said i couldn't. :sad2: I wanted to send it to my mom! I guess i'll have to wait til my next appointment where I get to see Little Bit with hubby.

I found out ... that the medication the first lady subscribed _is_ for reflux! (i hate when it doesn't say anything on the bottle....stupid prescriptions) So this doc told me it's best i take that every day, and to take Zantac!
I was gonna stop by the store after the appointment, but i got stuck in construction 1-Lane crap TWICE on the same road! urgh! So i stopped for lunch on the way back to the office so i had something to nibble on.

Doc is happy with where i'm at, since my main complaint is the reflux.

So on the way home I'm gonna go buy some Zantac and keep that on me at all times! I'm probably gonna take my other pill before heading home, since that way I can attempt to eat dinner, since I have to let it slowly release (Doc says it helps the stomach lining too)


And as for Hubby. He talked to me the yesterday again (more civilized than the night before) And I guess he's just a wimp ....He said that if he did the chores he'd be physically too tired to work his real job. I'm just like ...... _really???!!_ "You don't have to do them all in one day"... Idk i think he's just a wimp. As strong as he is, he's a wimp imo..... Cause he's complaining about doing a few extra minutes of work. -- Oh and he said he "cleaned up" the bathroom the other day. I looked around this morning.... Toilet is dirty, trash is full, hair on floor ... So am I missing what he cleaned? And this is why I don't get why he can't help ME out. I told him it's just gonna get worse when i REALLY can't bend, or mow.... or whatever else. Idk he's a wimp ...


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - good to hear your appointment went well and you got to hear the hb. Sorry you couldn't record it, so hopefully next time! As for the meds I hope they help you. I take a PPI daily so I can understand not having it and feeling crappy all day if you miss it. And for your dh, I never understood how some men can not do clean up, I mean it's his house too, does he enjoy living like a slob and expect someone else to clean up for him. You're not his mother... :shrug:

afm it's going to be much cooler today and it's still cloudy this morning which is nice. I plan on doing some organizing today, I slept a little funny last night and my appetite is huge right now: sooo hungry! I hope everyone else is doing okay!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah I don't know what his issue is.

As for recording, I'm hoping that they will let us do something my next appointment. Since it's the last one we'll get until baby is born. I know we'll get pictures, but I wanna show family something more than a still photo.
(My mom is starting to ask me about a new wallpaper for her phone, Little Bit is Life size on her screen)

I'm still super sleepy when i get in this chair. After lunch i'm a bit more inclined to take smaller naps (which i still do) But i'm guessing I need the sleep and if i'm not getting it at home I have to somewhere.
I think i'm sleepy more cause my tasks are fast ones and I'm bored??? Idk. But when i thought about doing something, i was like.... eh I can get it done later.
Maybe a little ADD in there too, so i sleep to occupy myself.

Today is gonna be still mid-upper 90's but with some spotty rain... which means MUGGY :cry:
Tomorrow is supposed to be lower in the upper 80's with more spotty rain, again Muggy. I hate summer showers unless they last for hours and actually cool it down some.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I want Cake .... a nice white cake with just enough icing to give some extra sweetness.
And I don't wanna make it ....


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Ladies, can i ask you a random question! 
Ive been really interested in this nub theory and being able to give friends and follow forum ladies an accurate guess however I dont even understand my own scan ha ha...

Ive attached a pic, what is that thing my red arrow is poiting at?
I would have thought that looked more like the "nub" then some random flat white line?

what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







Nub.png
File size: 231.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - ugh, muggy weather is terrible. I hope you can get a recording. The only way I was able to was with my home doppler as it has a little USB attachment where I can record on my computer. I did it when I was pregnant last time so my dad could hear it! So fun! And cake sounds good, too. My oldest has been begging to go to the beach and that made me think of this little fish market we always stop at and I've been craving it all day. Sadly it is two hours from here, lol. Maybe I'll take a trip over next month for my birthday if I'm still in the mood for it. 

Buttercup - I really wish I could help, but if I had to guess I'd say it is a girl nub, since it is pointing down so far, but I'm definitely no expert there.


----------



## dove830

I am totally lost on the whole nub theory thing, so I'm of no help.

Really kicking ourselves over getting rid of all of our baby gear last year, lol. I've been making a list of things we will need, and even though this is baby #4, and we know what we will actually use and what we won't, it is still a long list!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Mornin' Ladies.

I don't know if I wanna buy a doppler.... So i'm hoping that i can get some recording some how. Maybe hubby can record it next visit or something.
Hubby wanted ice cream (before dinner) so we stopped and chomped on a cone from the corner fast food place. Was good, but I still want cake! He said that he could ask his mom to make some. (His family loves me so LOL ...)

Weather wasn't tooo terrible yesterday. Hot, and the showers didn't start til later in the day when it started to cool down some. I think today it's supposed to continue. Feels decent outside right now. We'll see around lunch time when i go outside again.
My little closet of an office has no contact with the outside world (and i don't like to leave my door open cause too many people walk by -- my office is near a breakroom)

Anyways.
Buttercup, this is my first, so I'm completely clueless... 
I'm having dreams of boys, but my gut is telling me girl..... and so I'm gonna Seriously remain team yellow until things coincide, or the baby is born haha

Dove, I'm trying to register and I'm overwhelmed. So much stuff! Luckily I have a craddle and crib already but i need bedding (mom's getting the crib mattress stuff). I'm trying to decide if i should be registering for toddler stuff or just baby stuff? So lost :(


----------



## jessicaftl

Dove - I know how you feel, I also got rid of just about everything except what hadn't made it to donate yet. I don't have any newborn stuff, either so I will have to repurchase things and I know how expensive they are lol. Luckily I did keep my small cloth diapers, though. At least buying baby stuff is kind of fun, hehe.

StarGazer - are you going to find out the gender at your 20 week scan? It is so worth it to stay team yellow lol. It is super easy to over buy when you're having your first, so definitely listen to others when they tell you what they ended up not needing. Myself, I'm very minimal, my kids don't usually even wear clothes in the house except their diapers/covers and only when it's very cold out do they wear sleepers. Toddler doesn't happen for so long, I'd suggest if you're going to do a registry stick to a baby one for now. 

AFM - woo 17 weeks today! Definitely feeling it, too. I've been feeling movement occasionally and my belly sticks far enough out it's difficult to bend over and do things already lol. Unfortunately, I'm also getting headaches from my allergies and not eating frequently enough, and stress! I hate only being able to take tylenol, as it usually doesn't help the pain and makes me feel stoned and tired. I didn't do much yesterday because of it, so today I have lots of cleanup to do. I hope everyone has a fun weekend!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm gonna stay team yellow as long as I can. I really don't wanna find out at my scan. But if little one wants to show us, then there isn't any way to avoid that.
I just wanna see little bit again and know things are going well.
My Scan is in 4 weeks and I'll be 18 weeks then.

I can't wait to start showing. I have a chubby tummy, so i think baby has to get past my extra "fluff" before I can even tell.

I just see so much toddler stuff in the "check list" that the registry gives as a guide. I mean like "Kick plates" for the back of your seat... activity sets that hook on the car seat .... kinda stuff. I'd like to have them eventually but wasn't sure if should be something i should ask for just yet.
I'm not really trying to go over board and put "everything" on the list, i'm after things that should be useful at least for the first year and a half.
There's just SO much.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - Idk about where you're having your scan done but I am always asked first hand if we want to know the gender. Unfortunately, I can tell just by the ultrasound even if they don't say so I had ended up finding out I was having a son with my second and it ruined team yellow. Luckily my third time around the tech knew and told me when to look away so I wouldn't see anything! So there's always that. Your scan isn't far away either, I imagine I'll have mine in a couple weeks, I haven't booked it yet, though. As for registry, I never buy special stuff for the car seats, but that's just me. Things you can worry about now would be like bottles if you plan to pump or formula feed, diaper bag, a few colorful toys... it's soooo easy to over buy clothes lol. I end up just buying white onesies and like two or three sleepers because like I said earlier my little ones are not clothed often unless we're going out.


----------



## Sushai

Hey ladies Im another that has to start from scratch re baby items. We had gotten rid of everything including our tandem pram as Dh had decided we were done after our third... then he changed his mind! I guess even if we had kept some of our stuff Id still have to go purchase as it wouldnt be enough for two. 

Happy 17 weeks Jessica!! Cant believe how were all getting close to halfway!

Afm, I had my first proper ob appointment at the hospital. The ob I saw is the one who will be looking after me for the remainder of my pregnancy and will see me right through to delivery. We are going through the public system hence why Ive only just seen the ob. It was a great appointment and we touched on birthing options. We will be making a definite plan at 32 weeks, eeek! She also did a very quick scan to check on both babies heartbeats and theyve grown so much! We will be finding out genders and I tried in a way to get her to see if she would tell me anything but she just said to wait for my anatomy scan which isnt til end of July! I also have the dreaded gtt this Thursday, I hate this test the sugary drink always leaves me feeling super queasy.


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy Friday ladies. We are having a little heat wave over the next week or more in the mid 20s whoo hoo. I know you ladies who have to put up with the heat all the time want a break from it but we dont get many spells of hot weather so its a welcome change :happydance:

You ladies that already have boys did you crave cake? I had a girl and Ive never craved cake so wondered if its a boy thing? 

If you cant see the babys bits on a scan then I have no idea if its a boy or girl so totally clueless on nub and skull theories 

Jessica yay for 17 weeks and I hope your scan date comes through soon

Sushai yay for getting to see babies again did you get any pics?


----------



## StarGazerRose

I go to an OB/G office that's apart of the big hospital here. 
I'll probably have to remind them I don't wanna know, since i never know who i'm seeing. I'm not sure what they'll use, or how clear it will be. But if baby wants to wiggle around and show us (whether we can "tell" or not) I honestly won't care. I'll enjoy seeing my little one again.

I need to find more time to actually sit and look through the website for things to add to the registry. I started one day, got sick and had to leave (closing all the tabs) And that's kinda been the last I've looked at anything. I added my mom to the list so she could help me add things too.

Oh and Jess I meant to say congrats on 17 weeks! 

The nurses booked my optional blood tests and the gestation diabetes hour thing.

Can I ask you ladies about all that optional tests and the TDAP vaccine?
I'm hearing mixed things and I have no clue what I should do. I have no family history of anything so I'm debating to do them.
I don't mind blood tests, but these are "screening" not actually to see if baby has said issue. And do I _really_ need the diabetes test???
The TDAP thing seems fake when i read about it, but then again I've heard even more mixed stories about who got it and why others didn't.
First-Time Mom Confusion when no one gives a straight answer --- So from mom's who HAVE kids, what did you do for these??


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - it is good you met your OB! And yuck for the gtt, we don't usually do them until 28 weeks but they usually make me feel like crap as well, just the sugar crash. But mostly the anxiety of what ifs! I hate that the most, so I hope yours goes well. Are you feeling movement yet, I wonder how it is different with twins, I bet it is exciting! I can't wait for your scan next month as well, what are you hoping to have if any preference?? So much fun!

MrsDuck - I can't say that I craved cake with my boys, maybe I did. I specifically remember craving Reuben sandwiches with my second son and spicy cheetos with my daughter, my cravings are always all over the place. This time around I really have been craving lots of seafood. I can't wait to find out what you're having too. Being team yellow I get to live vicariously through everyone else :haha: it won't be much longer that you do have the scan, woohoo!

StarGazer - I had tdap with all my pregnancies that I can remember, with our issue, but I have noticed my midwife does have some anti vaccine stuff going on. I don't agree with that stance, so it won't stop me from getting the flu shot this winter or tdap if I end up in the hospital again. I've also heard horror stories about it but just my experience I haven't had issues or any other moms I've met IRL. As for the glucose test, you can refuse it just like refusal to be induced. Some places will give you different stuff, maybe juice or even jelly beans instead of the glucose drink. I've had a few different kinds and sometimes they let me eat before the blood draw and usually they don't. Either way, you should do it because GD can be really serious if it is untreated. I am hoping I don't have it this time around either, I always get super nervous about it!


----------



## Sushai

MrsDuck I didnt get any pictures because the scan was like literally a minute just a quick check on the heartbeats and that was it. I dont mind as I atleast got to see them and had some reassurance that they are ok. 

Jessica the reason Im doing my gtt so early is because one Im having twins and two I have a history of pcos which increases the risk. Apparently there is a repeat at around 26 weeks which I really hope I dont have to do. As for movement Ive been feeling them a lot more in the last week. Theres no distinct kicks or jabs but its a definite rolling/fluttery type movement which I love. Funnily they seem to stop when I try to concentrate on their movements lol. Hopefully the movements become stronger over the next few weeks. I do have an anterior placenta with both so that may mask some of their movements. As for genders, we are really hoping for atleast one boy as we want our son to have some company and not be seriously outnumbered lol. But it doesnt really matter, end of the day we want two healthy babies. 

Stargazer I honestly dont know what a tdap is so Im off to google that. But as for any test or treatment you have the right to decline or accept to do whichever test you want. But I have to agree with Jessica on the gtt, undiagnosed gestational diabetes can be really serious. It is your choice. There are some mothers on this forum and on some groups Ive joined that dont do much testing, its all personal choice and what you feel comfortable doing.


----------



## Sushai

Just had a read on dtap lol. Im pretty pro vaccines although I havent had the flu shot. Ive only ever done flu shot during my first pregnancy. But like I said before its personal preference to get it done or not.


----------



## dove830

I know I'm quite a bit behind most of you, but I really want to feel some movement. I know I could be quite a ways away from that, as I have a tilted uterus, and I assume that I will have the placenta in front as I have for all of my pregnancies. It usually doesn't happen until much closer to the halfway point for me. I also can't find the top of my uterus, so I'm assuming it's still lower than my pelvic bone. I do have some extra weight too, so that could also explain it. It's weird being in this kind of limbo; I feel awful still, have been in mat jeans since 7 weeks, but no one knows, lol. I am 1/3 though my pregnancy, and hubby and I are the only ones in on it. :haha:


----------



## bdb84

Star- Yes, I received the TDAP in my last pregnancy. Having personally experienced Pertussis (whooping cough) first hand through a relative of mine, I will always do everything in my power, and in medicine's power, to prevent one of my kids having to go through that. 

Sorry I have been a bit MIA from the thread, ladies. It's been a chaotic past couple of weeks from having summer visitation with my step-son and having DH gone for an entire two weeks' time working out of town. I'm not sure if it's just that DD2 and DSS are the exact same age (a week apart) and so it's virtually like having twins.. or if it's because DSS isn't used to our rules and routine over here, but our house is always ten times more chaotic when he's here. :haha: I love him to death, though.

I had my 16 week appointment a few days ago. My OB isn't at all concerned that I am not showing yet even though it's my fourth pregnancy. He said my uterus is growing and is right where it should be and that's all that matters [to him]. Baby's heart beat was 155 and was incredibly active. She kept kicking the doppler. :lol: 

He's bringing me back on July 2nd for my gender scan. I assume it will be considered my 20 week anatomy scan as well, but who knows since I'll only be 18 weeks. I'm just super excited to confirm if this baby is really a girl, or if my intuition was correct all along and my other sonographer got it all wrong :haha: Either way, I'm anxious to know for sure so I can get serious about names and planning for the arrival. If Baby is a girl she's going in the same room as her sisters. If Baby is a boy he'll go in the same room with DS and my step son.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Jessi and Mrsduck -* Thanks for your thoughts, I did some more googling, apparently the scanner is safe.

AFM, I am doing okay. Last night, I had a very weird hallucination for a moment, I saw a bug crawling over my t-shirt, scared the hell out of me!! But just for a second.. Don't know if it is pregnancy related or not!


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - I also have pcos, so I understand the concern there. I hope you pass your gtt and don't have to take the next one either, I hate that sugary drink too - it's so ick. I can't wait to hear more about the movements. I have also been looking forward to having more movements like the rolling sensation when they're a bit bigger. I am wondering if I have an anterior placenta this time again as well! 

dove - you're so close! I really don't feel much yet, and usually only when I'm being attentive or when I'm around dh do I notice it. I hope you get to feel some soon; I don't know how it is with a tilted uterus. All I can think is soon enough we'll all be complaining about being too fat and waddling everywhere :haha: 

bdb - I understand the business, I figured that was why you were on a hiatus. Hope all is well there with the kids :). I sooo am looking forward to finding out what you're having and if it is for sure a girl! I've also noticed mine kicks the doppler and squirms like mad when I check the hb. Even lying on my back and feeling my uterus I notice the lump where baby is moves all around so I think I've also got a pretty active one (again). July 2nd is soooo close... eeee so excited! 

Lady - I'm glad you got some reassurance there for the scan and I hope you have fun on your travels :D. Vivid dreams are definitely a common thing in pregnancy, I see lots of women (including myself) talking about them. Mine are usually pretty adventurous or serious drama.

And for me, weekend looks to be a bit warm so we went into town and I bought some more yarn and some soda pop to have with some special sandwiches (yummy). I didn't get very good sleep last night so hoping tonight I get better sleep. I'll be out cleaning the yard and house this weekend.


----------



## Sushai

Jessica my ob mentioned the whole insulin resistance link to pcos, which at one point in my life i did suffer from, so that may be it.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai yes I had a terrible time with infertility and all the crappy side effects of pcos. I lost about 80 lbs (not sure how many kg that is) and instantly fell pregnant after stopping birth control. I think even if you have gd it can be controlled with diet usually, so fingers crossed everything turns out well.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks Ladies.
I honestly feel vaccines should be taken. It's how we have stopped quite a few nasty ailments from the past from coming back.
I just think Hubby was annoyed that I signed him up for something when I couldn't retain the information. So i'll probably remind him _(again)_ that i have the paperwork on the table for him to read.

I'm thinking I'll probably do the gtt, but I'm still up in the air about the screening blood tests. I already have to reschedule 1 if I do decided to do it. My insurance won't kick in til middle next month, so I can't do the one scheduled for the 3rd. Honestly I might just skip it. I might re-read the papers and see how i feel about rescheduling it.

Other than that. The weekends are always better than my weekdays. Work Saturday kicked my butt, so i slept in longer on Sunday than intended. Went to the In-Laws for dinner (love them, they are awesome) I apparently have an appetite on the weekends too. (Or maybe that this med is kicking in and I get to enjoy stuff again) Ate half a hamburger, 3 bowls of cantaloupe, nice portion of corn, some homemade mac n cheese (family recipe), and some strawberries, OH and a pickle.

And I'm officially 15 Weeks O_O Almost half way there! Still not showing, and i doubt i will for a few more weeks.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - Woo 15 weeks, congrats! Weekends are also my favorite because dh is home longer and we get to spend time together. I never did the blood screening tests with my last three, and honestly, unless you're worried about something serious you'll likely be okay! I really do hope your appetite is kicking in and nausea is starting to subside. As for showing, I don't recall showing until I was at least halfway through with my first, it's crazy how fast you pop with subsequent pregnancies, too. Sometimes it happens overnight, lol. 

afm - Weekend was pretty busy. Did some serious yard cleanup and planning for one of the rooms in our house, dh will be knocking out a wall in the next few weeks so we are preparing for that. I spent a good bit of time cleaning the weeds in the yard and got some sun. Last night I was pretty tired because I fell asleep before even setting my sleep app on my phone. I ate half a calzone last night but was still ravenous before bedtime.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I mow on Sunday's. I'm trading off between the front and back yard, more cause the dog yard (soon to be shared with a little human) has thick patches, and super thin in other places.
I don't have a garden or anything to weed. But I have to monitor the stupid poison ivy we have and the bushes that keep making their way through our fence. And we have viginia creeper everywhere on the one side of our fence. I can kill a bit of the ivy, but it keeps coming back. And the creeper just won't die.....I also can't find the main stalk to try to get rid of it. (It's from my neighbor's side, and there are trees and bushes all along their side of the fence, so i can't get to half of what i need without ripping down my fence).

Hubby will be working on the house soon. He needs to order a building so he can put all his wood working stuff in it. He'll also store his extra wood for the house in there. We're putting up a wall instead of tearing one down. A previous owner made the porch apart of the house and combined it with the bedroom. But we're gonna put the wall back, to create the bedroom again and a small office/den out of the old porch. 
The bedroom will eventually be the kids (when they are old enough to sleep longer, and in the crib) It'll be nice when it's finished mainly to see the room again. We have all out junk in that room right now. And if we stay in the house long enough to have a second kid, they're gonna have to share...cause they aren't moving into our room!


I REALLLLLLY need to go buy some cake .... just a small little vanilla cake. Cause after a piece i'm pretty sure i'll be done with it.


----------



## bdb84

Happy Monday, ladies! 

DH got home yesterday! :cloud9: Here's to hoping we can have at least one normal work week. He's supposed to get sent back out of town next week (same day as my scan), but as long as I can have this week with him, I won't complain. 

We get DSS back tomorrow evening and will have him through Sunday. In their court agreement, DH gets two full weeks of visitation for the months of June and July, but his ex asked to switch it up a little this month so that their son could attend her family vacation. And then with DH having to work so much out of town this month, I would keep him a few days with the kiddos but then would give him back because I do not feel it's my place to keep him the entire time when DH isn't able to be here. 

Some times it's hard to know what the right decision is when it comes to blended families. As the step mom I always find myself trying to not cross any proverbial line so as to continue to keep the peace in a situation that hasn't always been smooth. But there seems to be a lot of improvement lately. 

Anyways, I've been feeling the baby move so much more distinctly this past week! <3 Last night I was laying in bed and could feel her kicks from outside my belly. My hand would jolt some each time she kicked. But of course as soon as DH tried to feel her, she froze. Haha. 

I still feel hesitant calling the baby 'her'. For as much as I was rooting for Team Blue a few weeks ago, I've bonded with the idea of this baby being a girl and giving DH his first baby girl.. Now I'm worried about his potential disappointment if this baby is really a boy. He says he'll be happy either way, but don't they all say that?


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - grass is pretty dominant around here, and I'm allergic to the grass blooms, sadly it is a main crop down in the valley and a lot of the pollen gets blown through the canyons. I don't need to weed whack the front, but I do just tear out stuff with my hands and clippers. We don't have much a garden yet and have lots of plans to build some beds up and do our yard but we are still so very very busy! As for the rooms, our house is very small, so having four kids in it will be a challenge, and we eventually want to build like a "tiny house" in our back yard, but we have other stuff to work on our main structure first and the money lol. As for the cake, some stores sell single pieces so you might be in luck there. 

bdb - I don't know how you do it, lol, blended families sound hard! My dh has an older son from a past marriage but he is closer to my age and doesn't come around very often. I can't even imagine the logistics you're dealing with there lol. But I can understand spending as much time as possible with dh when you can! As for movement, I can't feel it on outside yet, so exciting that you can. I really am excited for your scan, I hope you are indeed having a girl. Woo, so many scans coming up!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jessi -- it sounds so nice over there. Topographically (i that's the right word) ... I'm in the middle of NC ... everything "pretty" is at least over 4 hours away each direction. Mostly what's around me are just the rolling hills and farm land (between cow pastures and actual crop land). I work in the city, and I live in town. But I grew up around all the pastures.
I don't have a green thumb. I kill most plants. Apparently you can kill Aloe too, i'm doing a good job at that right now. Just forget to water it :( And the cactus that I have has died 3 times, and it's starting to grow again (I guess it's a little more resilient than expected) I love the idea of trying to grow a few things, but Hubby doesn't eat most veggies, and I don't wanna grow so much i won't use them (1 tomato is probably enough for a week in our house ... and even then I usually don't buy one) We were thinking about a small herb garden. But again I'm scare i'll just kill them.
I'm gonna stop by the store on the way home and pick up a few things. See if they have a tiny cake or a slice of one. 

BDB -- That sounds like a VERY busy and chaotic life there. I don't have a lot of experience there, but I'm sure you'll make the best decision for your family.
So cool you can feel baby kick. I'm 2 weeks behind you, so I won't feel anything any time soon :/ Probably not til I "pop".
If your gut is telling you it's a girl, it's probably right. I'm trying not to put a label on baby yet even though I'm feeling pretty sure it's a girl too.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Fun Baby update from my email:
15 Weeks
Your baby is 4 this week.
Thats about the size of a cassette tape.

_So weird, it's been a long time since I held a cassette, I really can't relate to it anymore._

More Baby info for this week:
* Your baby can move all her joints now and is practicing moving all around.
* Shes able to sense light, even though her eyes are still closed. How trippy is this? If someone shines a light on your belly, the baby can move away from the beam.


----------



## dove830

Last week of first tri!! I honestly didn't think I'd make it this far. I have the Nuchal scan on Wednesday that I'm nervous about, but that's about it. Still really tired, and nauseous, so I'm eager for 2nd tri :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay I&#8217;m 15 weeks today whoo hoo

You were very chatty ladies over the weekend, normally the thread is quiet over the weekend 

Yay for almost being in the 2nd tri dove and I hope all goes well on Wednesday and you get some pics


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I hope you got some cake yesterday :haha:. I can relate to forgetting to water plants, I have a really bad habit of it myself. Mostly because I am so busy. Morning times I usually have some time but with kids going outside is a hassle because they all swarm me at the door to go out. I do enjoy veggies, I eat lots of them every day, so can't relate to that. As for the area I live in, it's very nice and quiet, only about 40 minutes drive to the city and the river is just a block away so I get to listen to it whenever I'm outside or open a window. Dh doesn't mind the commute and we're both happy we bought our house way out here instead of in the city.

dove - first tri feels so long ago already for me, so I'm glad you're almost done with it (always one of the most uncomfortable with the anxiety and the symptoms imo). I can't wait to hear how your scan goes!!

MrsDuck - Woo, 15 weeks! Yes, this weekend I think I was surfing my phone a bit more than usual. 

afm - I had some really terrible dreams again last night, I actually woke up completely drenched in sweat. I got up, had a snack, lied back down and had some more odd dreams this morning. I'm feeling the lil one move a lot more, too. Thursday I see my midwife and will probably get a referral for my anatomy scan. I think they won't see me until after 20 weeks, so probably mid July... either way, cannot wait to see the little one. My appetite has been all over the place the last two days, probably not eating enough again because I've been a bit queasy when I go too long without eating. Lots of nuts and cheese for me, lol. Hope everyone else is having an okay start to the week!


----------



## bdb84

I would LOVE to be surrounded by rolling hills or covered in vast trees. Instead I've got the ocean. :lol: I know the ocean is exciting for those who do not live near one, but I just take it for granted because I've lived here for over 3 decades. I am smack in the middle of where the worst of Hurricane Harvey hit last year. So many people around me lost all of their possessions, but the worst of our damage was needing to replace our roof. I'm thankful for that. 

My appetite seems to have really picked up the last couple of days. I'm trying my hardest to not pack on the pounds that I normally do during pregnancy, but I feel insatiable lately.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I didn't get my "morning nap" (meaning while the system was loading i didn't nod off) cause the boss sent an email and i had not clue what to expect (if someone would come to my office or not) 
So beyond being already sleepy, i'm a little more groggy right now. 

We saw the new Jurassic World last night, came home and went straight to bed LOL 
I must have ate too much popcorn. I didn't feel sick, but I didn't feel good .... I guess i was over full and it made me feel bleh... Burping helped some... but at least I wasn't sick!

I had a dream about Qdoba Mexican restaurant last night.... it's fuzzy so i can't really remember what all was going on. But the kicker is I've never been, and probably won't. (Hubby doesn't like Mexican food, cause it has stuff all mixed together, cause he's super picky....*eyeroll* -- so honestly i try not to make choices where he won't be able to eat a "main dish" from somewhere) 
That was probably my weirdest dream lately.

Nope, no cake yet :sad2:

I left work early to get home in time to review the update I did. Boss doesn't want me to upload during business hours, which for me starts at 4 *shrug* and i get home just around 5 (provided traffic at down time is still good). So i didn't do anything but review my work, and go out with hubby.


[My job is mainly data entry so i sit on the computer for 8+ hours loading, moving, reviewing product information .... So I'm constantly on during the week. I try not to get on over the weekend. But if i am, it's usually on my phone for a few minutes.]


----------



## bdb84

Star- How was the new Jurassic movie? I've heard mixed reviews. Some enjoyed it and others say to wait until it comes to Redbox.


----------



## StarGazerRose

BDB - I generally liked it. It has moments. I'm a little more emotional right now, so some scenes got me more probably cause i'm pregnant. (i wouldn't have normally teared up, i would have felt the tug at my heart strings -- but cause they played on it )
Anyways.... the gist is it's about saving the dinos and getting crossed. I didn't watch a trailer before going in so i had no clue what it was about. For the overall story i think it was good. It wasn't "amazing", it's a "middle movie" for sure. And definitely set up for a another.
I would say if you wanted to go see it, don't go to the expensive theater to watch it. the neighborhood one that is a few dollars is perfectly fine. 

We like the whole series, so we probably would have seen it one way or another.
This one made me wanna re-watch the very first, a few references to Hammond (the guy that "started it all")

[On a side note, and I probably won't see it any time soon, and maybe not in theater, but, I really wanna see Incredibles II. It's highly anticipated. I haven't read reviews, but i usually never do unless I'm unsure about seeing it in the first place. I really hope it lives up to the hype.]


----------



## jessicaftl

I generally get on my computer to check in the mornings after having my first breakfast. Right now I'm checking while on my phone eating my second breakfast. I do eat most of my food in the morning and end up not eating enough in the afternoons, which is probably why I have headaches and feeling blah in the afternoon. 
I've eaten too much popcorn more than once, and lying right down afterward ended up making me throw up more than once in my life. I do love popcorn though, lol. I haven't been to a theater for so long, since I was pregnant with my first. We had a drive in theater we used to take the family to, but they were sold for residential housing last year and the nearest one is a bit over an hour away. 
My dream last night was about dh being dead and me time traveling to see him and possibly change the course of the future. Don't ask lol. 
I live about two hours from the beach but I really prefer the mountains. There's also a huge tourist attraction just 20 minutes from here, Detroit Lake. Sometimes we drive up for a drive because of all the view of the dams and trees, and Mount Jefferson is nearby and also very pretty in the winter being bright white!


----------



## markswife10

16 weeks for me today!!! Avocado baby (or chipmunk sized according to my bump app lol). Two weeks two days until my anatomy scan. I'm excited! 

Stargazer, try a peace lily. That's about the only plant I can keep alive lol. I don't know how many times I've forgotten to water it, it drooped like crazy, for sure looked like it was going to die, and then sprang back to life as soon as it was watered (usually a few hours later it's back to life like nothing happened lol). We've had it for several years and that thing has been through a lot with forgetting to water yet it always pops back to life lol. They take a lot of abuse. 

We live on 5.4 acres of rolling hills surrounded by trees (nice and private, just the way I like it. Foothills of NC, so a view of the mountains driving around the area and only a short 30 minute drive from the blue ridge mountains). I LOVE visiting the ocean/beach, but I don't think I'd want to live there. Too many hurricanes, etc (My DH grew up close to the Outer Banks, NC, and has definitely lived through his share of hurricanes). Actually I lived where DH grew up our first year of marriage and the hurricane scares weren't fun. The area we lived wasn't very pretty, TBH, a lot of farm land but no hills, just flat, and you had to drive to the outer banks to see the ocean. The river was nice, but that's about all it had going for it scenery wise. 

I felt a pretty decent kick/movement from baby the other day, which was awesome. I still feel baby off and on but more often they're still small pop movements like popcorn popping. I don't get a lot of nausea anymore as long as I don't let myself get too hungry lol, and my rhinitis seems to have finally calmed way way down, which is sweet relief. I'm definitely feeling much better than I did during the first tri. 

Baby's heart is so strong on the doppler anymore and sounds like a freight train, though it's hard to get good readings because as soon as it starts picking up a good reading baby will kick it and interrupt it lol :haha: Sometimes baby sounds like he's practicing Karate in there lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Woo, 16 weeks! Yaay, can't wait to see how scan goes :). It's so nice hearing hb on the doppler, too. I always hear movement more than the hb because it moves around sooo much. Good that your symptoms are calming a little bit, as well.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I would have replied last night but Hubby was being nosy. He keeps asking "do you know these girls?", "Who are you talking to" .... He reads your screen names, and some of the posts ...
I know he's just curious, but it's annoying. I swear it's like he's never used a forum before..... (I mean he doesn't like social media at all, the most he has is an XBox handle and plays a butt-load of games/hours with random people.... it's the same concept)

Anyways...
Had a reflux morning. I can't tell what triggered it. Could be the lack of sleep? I had a thought stuck in my head and no matter what I did I couldn't get it out -- so i was on my phone til past midnight. When you have to be up at 5-5:40 going to bed at 12 isn't good..... Probably one of my first nights i had bad sleep. So i'm thinking between slightly hungry, lack of sleep, having to get up (even after pushing snooze 2 times), a cough I've had, stuffy/running nose, and well "morning". I think it just hit me. I don't feel yucky like i would normally, so I think it was just a freak thing.

I've never gotten this much praise from a boss before. To ACTUALLY be praised for doing well, when i think it's nothing. (Trying not to let it go to my head....)
Story: I goofed last night, I forgot to "push" the data, :dohh: I only loaded into the system. I freaked out when my products didn't show, then to realize that I didn't actually get the data to the site. I sent an email last night letting them know I made an "oops". I waited around til almost 9, trying to figure out what I did.
SO this morning I get in and I see an email from the boss:
_No worries if that is the case. Youve been killing it, mistakes happen, we move forward! 
Thanks for the hard work. Well pick up tomorrow.
_​I'm kinda just like: :happydance:


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - lol, he sounds a bit paranoid. I share what I choose to on forums same as any social media. My dh is usually there when I'm surfing on my phone, usually rubbing my back or neck or even sitting together on the bed while he surfs his stuff and we chat. I have told him about a few of the ladies here, just random stuff like foods we're craving or what gender someone is having. He is my best friend so it is second nature to tell him what goes on in my day and such. As for the work praise: woohoo, always nice to be appreciated! I really hope you're feeling a bit better today with the reflux. I know if I go a few days of not eating enough my nausea creeps back and I feel slow, even workouts are affected. I generally eat two breakfasts, a small lunch, a small snack, dinner and then a small snack before bed time. I still wake up with my stomach growling around 11-2 and it sucks. Sleep does get pretty elusive as pregnancy progresses, so I hope you can get some rest today/tonight!

Afm - more weird dreams, but not bad at least and I did get some okay sleep last night after I calmed down a bit. Tomorrow I see my midwife so I'm a bit anxious for that. Allergies are still abound here, but mornings are worse, so I carry around a handkerchief. My younger son has been crawling in bed with my in the mornings after dh leaves for work so lie there extra hot from having him and my dd on the other side. Luckily she is also a morning person so she gets up with me and we make breakfast and get the day started. Feeling lots of movement but only sporadically. I really can't wait until I'm in the early 20s when I can start feeling the rolling around more and dh can feel as well.


----------



## StarGazerRose

*Jessi* -- Some days I think he is .... others' i think he's just being nosy.

An example of something that pissed me off about this "paranoid/nosy" crap ---- I wanted to start a blog years back about random stuff; you know those "family blogs" that share the happenings and thoughts on things. That sorta thing. I posted pictures of them working on our deck. Wrote a cute posting to go with the pictures. Told a few friends hey follow along I'm gonna be posting a blog. The friends/family i told were the ones on Facebook (when I was exclusively on there and my computer all the time) I got - through the grape vine - about how "open" that post was ... I shouldn't be showing people pictures of your house! OMG ...... Any one that googles my address can see our house .... *eyeroll* Then hubby was annoyed that the pictures featured all the "materials" piled up. "You shouldn't show people that...." 
I"m like ''''' What?! .... After the third complaint from family that I shouldn't be posting that information I closed the blog, removed all postings and links to it. so they would shut up! 
I tried doing a few other things again, later, giving that a rest and attempting another "project" ... again the same comments about how i'm sharing too much, stuff like that shouldn't go on the internet ....
And i look at them and i'm like ..... I have 5 people reading this blog, THOSE people telling me not to post the stuff. And my other comment is ... Do you have ANY _CLUE_ how many others are doing the SAME thing I am?! Just because you are paranoid someone will come in our Fenced in, dog protected, back yard to take a 2x4???? Fing Serious??? ----- BUT .... i didn't wanna ruffle feathers with family so i took it down.

^^^ That kinda paranoid annoys the heck out of me. When they are naive about the internet like that... 

<end rant> sorry .... totally forgot why i was gonna reply LOL

I sometimes share with him info we talk about. Not that he's always listening to me. I really only use names of people he knows, and even then i have to make sure he knows what i'm talking about before the sentence gets too far (apparently I'm too much of a tangent talker or something -- i think his mind wanders when i talk to him about stuff)

Other than him being a paranoid mess/man, he's being a sweet "Daddy" though. He loves giving the baby hugs (really my waist... and I keep redirecting him so he's actually closer to baby than my intestines :haha:)
He tells baby to be "good for mommy", and that he loves them...
If i don't feel sick or in the middle of something, I love it. He's such an affectionate man, I can't wait until i see him hold baby. I'm gonna cry!

I can't seem to eat the "6" meal thing. I eat a little something in the mornings, I try to eat a decent lunch, and something for dinner (however i get it).
I've been taking my med for my tummy before dinner, so i think it's helping a lot!
I have moments at work where i don't feel 100, but i think that's the odd temp of the room. Being hot then cold, freezing but sweating, then the weird hot/cold thing at the same time..... And if i feel "off" i take a zantac.
I keep a bottle of water and a secondary drink next to me. I sip throughout the day. I often opt for the other drink cause it's usually a flavored something. (Right now it's a sprite).



*MarksWife *-- You are a little farther west than me. I work in Charlotte. and live a bit north of it. So the mountains are still a trip to get to. My parents used to take us on vacations in the mountains. I rode so i have absolutely NO clue where we were.
I can't wait til i feel a kick! I feel little pops and bubbles, but nothing I can distinguish say is baby movement.


----------



## bdb84

I've always used some form of interaction with other pregnant ladies. When I was pregnant with my first I wasn't a part of any forum, but I posted on Xanga constantly. It's an online journal website, but I do not know if it exists anymore. I met SO many other ladies who were at the same stage of their lives and I have developed close friendships with many of them. Many whom I still follow on Facebook to this day 13 years later. 

Then with my second pregnancy I was active on another forum and, again, made some very dear friendships with women that I am still close with to this day. That forum is barely active any longer but we all keep in touch through social media.

With my third pregnancy, same thing but a different forum. I believe that's when I found this forum as well, but I wasn't nearly as active on it then as I am now. :)


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - I do remember Xanga, but not much about it. Social media has really changed soooo much in the past decade. I think I joined here when I was pregnant with my second and always lurked on the group page for the ladies due around when I was but never posted. I lurked the entire pregnancy and actually looked it up a month or so ago to see if they still were active there (not really). I tried to join up with one group when I was pregnant with my third but I was sooo busy it just didn't pan out, but now things are a bit calmer that way for me so I was happy to do a group this time around :haha:. 

StarGazer - I can understand not wanting to post pics on a blog as I'm a pretty private person, my dh doesn't even like to announce things or share personal pics. I asked him if he'd use my Nikon to take birth photos this time around and he was honestly surprised and then taken aback at me sharing them but I was clear I wouldn't share them, it was more for us since the last time when my daughter was born he was holding my younger son (it was 1:30 AM) and my older son was awake on the other side of the room and everything fell completely quiet when she was crowning (it was really surreal). I only got to take pictures of her after she was born. Since I'm really hoping to finally get my water birth this time around and my kids are a bit older I think he might have a free hand to get some pics on my camera. Generally I don't share many pictures at all, not even on social media. I do post pics occasionally of my little ones but I don't like to intrude. Your dh will probably have fun as a father, I know I absolutely love watching my dh with our kids, it's a feeling like no other.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I've been apart of a few forums. The early days it was with a few school friends and we could chat while in class. 

When we wanted to start a family i knew i need to reach out or read a billion other sources to learn what was going on. I joined one or two waaaaaaaaaay back when but since then just kinda hang out here. When things became more serious I chatted quite a bit. 

I really enjoy an outlet to ask a question or inquire about a concern. And you girls are very practical. Honestly I do my research even before asking, so usually i can still verify most of what people tell me.
And talking to hubby only does so much. He can be a shoulder, but honestly he can't answer some questions.

(i totally rewrote this post like 4 times, cause i ranted over and over. I didn't feel you needed to hear all my babble today, so I removed it)


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies! 

StarGazer - aw, we all have our rants and rambles. Myself, I tend to do it a bit on here :haha: I don't really mind it's fun to hear other people and their situation generally being different and good for them. I'm a pretty private person, so I tend to just share what I would to most people socially, and the really private stuff I keep to myself or dh (I tell him everything since he's like my other half).

Midwife appointment tonight, kind of anxious. I'll get a referral for my anatomy scan which I can't wait for! I didn't sleep so well last night, I was soooo hungry. I ended up getting up at 5:45 to get breakfast going, I just couldn't wait any longer lol. Just sitting here I'm feeling some fluttering and kicking down low. Can't wait to hear the hb too.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I only share the "most grossing details" with close friends (which that number sadly is small, but nice to know i have them to lean on) and Hubby.
I tend to only ramble or put up musings of the day for others to read.
I'm not a big FBer, but even then i didn't post crazy stuff all the time. I post what i need, when i need it --- kinda like baby announcement -- and that's it.
I was proud that I paid off my car, so i posted that (major accomplishment, first new car and i paid it off all on my own!) And we're about to pay off school loans, so i'm sure that will get posted too.
Maybe i'll post a quick baby update after my 18 week scan. Let people know we're doing good. Maybe if i can get my registry a little further along i might share the link with some peoples.

I wish i had more than my or hubby's parents to really lean on for information (ya know cause they had my brother and me, and his had him and his brother) but the only other person is my SIL. She's too high maintenance for me... brand driven and just "crazy" imo .... plus she's already got sisters and I'm just "there" to her, i feel. (the whole we're family by marriage and that's it) I don't really talk to her much, we're not that close. We don't have issues we just don't talk and have nothing in common. 
I've very down to earth, and try to think practically about things, she's dramatic and over the top.


I can't wait for my scan!!!!!!!! a little more than 2 weeks to go! :wohoo: 
I'm a little worried if they have to schedule sequential scans. My doctor "fee" doesn't cover lab work or scans, which will rob me if I have to go back. (and pretty sure will piss off hubby -- since he already doesn't like them)
BUT ... i'm ready to know how little bit is doing, and "feel" more within these next few weeks.


What the what? I totally just ate like half this can of cashews O_O They were good, but horribly bad :haha:


----------



## bdb84

Jessica- I can't wait to hear how your midwife appointment goes this evening!

Star- I can think of so much worse that you could have eaten last night than half a can of cashews. Like half of an entire cherry pie that I devoured last night. :haha::blush:


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I really am not close with much of anyone, just dh, and a few people I've met over the years from online gaming. I have various sisters and only really talk with one, she lives in Washington, though, so we stay connected on FB. She is a little bit older than me and actually had her last baby on the exact same day I had my daughter :haha: weird coincidence. I definitely understand not announcing much on FB, I usually just read stuff. Sadly with the political climate lately there's so much vitriol I try to avoid comments anymore, everyone just wants to argue their point. I also cannot wait for your scan! Scans are so fun. Hope you only have to go the one time. They generally take about half an hour and they'll have you drink a bunch of water beforehand. Maybe we'll have our scans around the same time :). As for the nuts, it sounds like your appetite is picking up a little. I would be wary of eating too many nuts because the fats in them tend to excite your bowels (at least they do in me, and most others I've met). I eat a lot of nuts, too, yummy!

bdb - hahaha cherry pie sounds soooo good. I bet it tasted lovely! I've been craving pie for a couple weeks now, myself, and have yet to give into it. Maybe I'll buy some fresh berries when I'm at Costco tonight and make some this weekend? I do plan to make rice crispies with cocoa krispies for this weekend. I will let you know how my appointment goes tonight, but generally they're easy going. I'm just glad she will see me so late in the evening so my dh can be there. Funny enough she went to high school with my dh so they already know each other :haha:. We were invited to their hs reunion next month so that ought to be fun. 

I'm here eating second breakfast again (eggs and an english muffin). Something I ate last night (probably the bell peppers with all that vitamin c) set my tummy off and I have had some nasty cramps all morning, tmi I know. Probably why I am sooo hungry this morning though. I'll have to compensate by eating a bit extra before my workout and around lunch since I'll end up eating something out from being out tonight.


----------



## StarGazerRose

bdb -- I know there are worse things, i haven't ate them in so long that's probably why i ate so many. I'm not a cherry person, but if I wanted something bad enough i'd probably eat quite a bit of it.

Jessi -- at my last job I was so far ahead of everyone that I spent random time on FB and other medias out of mere boredom... But I quickly found I was getting bored of it cause the election was starting and there was nothing I wanted to read or post so I ended up leaving it up to chat to a friend on messenger. Then I lost that job, and i kinda didn't get on at all after that. I posted maybe 1 or 2 things, letting people know I was alive...how much I hated looking for work ... kinda things. 
And now that I get home just in time to see hubby and eat then bed time, that I sometimes hop on just to clear my notifications, and since i don't post much and my friends really just "share" things I don't even read anything they post.

I only have a bachelor brother. He's 6 years older and hasn't managed to settle down... every girl ends up leaving after they date for over a year. I think he won't "grow up" for them. And he makes strange choices (like buying a motorcycle when he's struggling to find a solid job) ...

My appetite seems to be doing better now that I don't feel sick all day. The reflux med they gave me is doing well. I have moments but nothing like before.
I actually can't eat all my lunch. idk .... it's just not hitting the spot. I made it through half of it, which is ok. It's my favorite thing at Taco Bell, but just eh ... not to day.

I'm super sleepy still. I'm trying to get enough sleep at night, I even got into bed around 9. I snoozed my alarm and woke up at 5:45. But i got to work early, snoozed some, woke around 8. Then around 10:30 i took a nap and ended up waking up just before lunch at 11:30
_[Had a dream that I couldn't open my eyes. That someone came into my office and I couldn't see. I was searching to turn off my music to hear what they said... Sounded like a name, but as I struggled to pry open my eyes they were gone. I jerked awake and was like whaaaaa]
Anyways. I'm surprised i'm still so sleepy._


----------



## StarGazerRose

This is a silly and proud moment for me...
I "might" have found my sweet spot for getting myself to drink water!
I got Taco Bell today... So those large TBell cups. I filled it half way of ice, then to the brim of water.
I haven't totally finished it yet, but I'm down to the lower part of the cup! I'm probably gonna fill it before I leave (we have a fancy filtered water set up here)
give me something to drink on the way home.
I have drank ONLY water today!!!!

So if i put it in a togo cup, I might drink it more :haha:


----------



## jessicaftl

Woohoo, water is great! Trust me, if you can get used to drinking a lot of it you'll feel so much better.


----------



## jessicaftl

Appointment went well, tomorrow I'll call and schedule my anatomy scan (woohoo)!!! Can't wait!


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica I&#8217;m so pleased your appointment went well and yay for booking your scan tomorrow. It&#8217;s about to get exciting with all our gender guesses for everyone


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah I figured if I can "trick" myself into drinking it, that it would help, not only me but baby.
It'll make me pee like crazy, but i think I'll take the extra pee breaks if I can get rid of a few ailments!

I'm glad your appointment went well. and YAY for scans!!!!
I'm ready to start seeing babies!

I didn't just eat, I devoured a burger last night. I had a notion a few days ago that I wanted a Big Mac.... Hubby asked what I wanted last night, and I was like ... um a Big Mac! I was super hesitant cause I've eaten burgers, but I never finished them, and honestly it's been a few months since i've eaten a fast food burger.
I guess baby wanted something else. Maybe it was that "special sauce" they use? LOL idk but that burger was awesome, lasted a whole 3 mins.


----------



## bdb84

I'm glad your appointment went well, Jess!

Star- now I'm craving McDonald's :haha: 

I have two brothers that are both married (well, one is engaged but has been for a long time) and they both have kids. My older brother has 6 children. It's a blended family like mine. My SIL had one son and a set of twin daughters when they got together. Then they went on to have another little boy followed by boy/girl twins! & then my younger brother has the cutest, chubbiest, little 5 month old son :cloud9: 

Three days until I know this baby's gender for sure. I cannot wait! I'm pretty sure it's "still" a girl.. but I want to be confident.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!!

MrsDuck - thank you, I am pretty excited to do guess as well. Since we're team yellow again it's going to be even more fun for us.

StarGazer - After your body gets used to the extra water you will probably feel a bit better about it. I'm so so so happy you are getting an appetite! A burger sounds so good, good thing I bought some fresh meat from Costco last night to grill this weekend :haha:. Other ways you might trick yourself with the water is maybe infusing it with fruit?? Idk, lots of ideas there to try, generally I carry water with me all the time and when I see it's like right on the hour, I drink a cup, before you know it you've drank a quart. I am terrible at drinking regularly in the mornings because my tummy is so empty though. 

bdb - ooh I love chubby little baby cheeks, so cute! I was thinking about your scan yesterday, I can't wait for you to get it done and know for sure. You sound like you've got a big family. I have three sisters on my dad's side that I don't even talk to and my sister on my mother's side (she has a different father) is the only one I talk to and she's got three boys. 

AFM - 18 weeks today... rereading some of my text above looks like I just woke up haha, can't believe the typos I fixed and grammatical errors I had to go back and redo. I did not get much sleep last night because of the day before not having enough food. All day my bowels were cramping up and honestly I was so uncomfortable it made me lose my appetite. I bought some chicken tenders out and I had to force myself to eat just one. Needless to say I had a couple of pieces of cheese and a very unripe banana as a snack in the middle of the night. At least I got to see the full moon. I'm chowing breakfast now in hopes of my tummy being a bit better today. I just feel so empty, lol, fooooood.

I'll be calling to schedule my ultrasound this morning, likely. I can do it any time and since I'm not finding out the gender I'm not worried about the accuracy of that. I'll probably schedule my scan on my birthday as a treat for myself. I asked dh last night if he would buy me a DQ ice cream cake for my birthday and he chuckled. I've never had one before, so I'm looking forward to that. 

My appointment was shorter than usual, but everything was looking good. My pulse is always super high, and yesterday it was like 115. Even my bp was a bit higher from anxiety 128/72 lol. 

I hope everyone else is doing okay, and that you ladies have a good weekend.


----------



## bdb84

Jessica- I've only got two siblings, but we each apparently like having a lot of kids :haha: My older brother and SIL wanted one more, but since she already had two sets of spontaneous twins, she was worried it would be another twin pregnancy (or more). Lol. My younger bro and his wife really want more children but she has a lot of health issues (lupus and early onset arthritis) and her meds are not conducive to pregnancy, so she had to be off of them. It really affected her to the point she needed a walker by the 7th month of her pregnancy. So she's not sure if she should chance it again since they are blessed with one very healthy child. 

I'm sure exhaustion will hit me around noon today. I woke up at 2 this morning because DD2 came in my room and told me she needed to pee. And then I could not fall back asleep. The last time I checked the clock it was 4:45AM and then DH's alarm went off at 5:15 :( I know I fell back asleep but I was still up for the day before 8. 

This weekend DS has a soccer tournament so my posting will probably be very scarce.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Such larger families! I only have a brother, I called him (never to his face) a true bachelor. (Every relationship he brings around fails. We though he found a girl, and then it spontaneously ended. Dare not mention any past girl friends names...)
Hubby has a brother and he's married with 1 kid. They lost their first due to SIL having really bad preeclampsia. They tried for a year and finally ended up pregnant again. I'm not sure if she'll have another. It would be nice, but i doubt she'll be able to handle a toddler while pregnant (but hey .... she's got a larger family that she spends lots of time with so maybe she can?! I still doubt it though.)

(My reading thread is going dead cause the Drama Girl is taking leave from the forum for the rest of the summer... :( Anyone else have threads on here they just read? It doesn't have to be dramatic, kinda funny when it is though)


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - I can't imagine having that hard of a time getting around during pregnancy :(. I remember the last month of my third my hips were so sore, with pain radiating down my legs I hobbled like a pirate, then I think during labor she came out so fast it did something to my tailbone and I couldn't sit flat on my tailbone for well over a year without pain, ugh. I'm also still exhausted, and I took a cat nap this morning while kids played in the living room. I hope you get some rest soon!

StarGazer - I do follow some of the other threads, lurking here and there, but not too seriously. 

I'm seriously feeling zombieish today, I'm gonna nibble on my second breakfast and relax to some music and hope I feel a bit better soon. I can feel my anxiety ramping up when I'm like this and it sucks.


----------



## StarGazerRose

What in the world @[email protected]
I stretched, and now my boobs feel like they are on fire! I thought I was done with that part?! What is with them lately? 

I know about the round ligament pain, I constantly rub the sides of my belly. I have other random things, that I just associate with growing uterus and pelvis moving (and the other joint issues)

You ladies having random stuff happen?


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah that sounds about right. I get all sorts of weird things. Like an example is I never get a linea negra (that dark line on your tummy) except for post partum, every. time. 
I'm still bf my two youngers, so even with very low supply because of the pregnancy hormones, my boobs do hurt a little and my nips are super sensitive. Makes feeding uncomfortable if I do it long.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies! I haven't checked on here for a little bit, how is everyone feeling? Any 20wk scans coming up?

AFM - 15wk4days and I feel totally non-pregnant lol.
I forget how quiet it goes from 1 extreme to another! I have a midwife app tomorrow morning, really hope I get to hear the baby's heartbeat, they can be a bit funny in the UK lately with FHB! Might say its for reassurance xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hope you all had a lovely weekend 

Hi buttercup I&#8217;ve got my midwife appointment on wed and I&#8217;m hoping they at least do heartbeat too. Have you booked your 20 wk scan yet?


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi MrsDuck :)

Its just nice to hear isn't it and gives you a little reassurance! Not sure why they dont always do it here now! You will have to let us know if you hear it xx

Yes, my 20wk scan is on the 6th Aug, feels so far away! My OH wont let book a gender scan either - he think we will find out for free so why the rush, he just doesnt understand! I WANT TO KNOW NOW!!! :haha:

Is your scan booked as well??xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttercup - Haha I know what you mean!! I definitely want to know NOOOOOWWWW haha I&#8217;ve kept all my little girls clothes so I&#8217;m good to go just so long as it&#8217;s a girl. Yes mines booked for the 1st Aug. Hope they do something other than ask you how you&#8217;ve been feeling and weigh you at your appointment tomorrow


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Mrs Duck - if its another girl at least you will be sorted :) we did that with my sons and i have to say it helped so much in times of need and financially too! We both agreed we wouldnt have anymore children and gave all the stuff to charity! We're left with a blanket haha! At least if its another boy we will have age 3+ clothes to hand

Fingers crossed we get to hear our little ones HB this week! Such a lovely and warm feeling... knowing me I will start reading into all the myths and trying to figure out what the gender is by the beats and the souns LOL I need to chill out..xx


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies!

Hey Buttercup, I hope you're doing well! I hope you get to hear that hb :) It's pretty quiet here right now I think because most ladies are in that lull part of pregnancy... 

MrsDuck - can't wait to hear how your appt goes, hope you also get to hear that lovely hb :)

AFM My weekend was busy! DH worked a full day Saturday and my tummy was still a bit upset from Thursday. Yesterday we went out and finally bought a new carseat for my dd, so her old one will work for the next baby, but I'm super happy she got an upgrade. It's fairly cloudy today and cooler, which is nice. 
I was hoping bdb had her scan, can't wait to see how it goes :D. I haven't booked mine yet, since Friday I was still recovering from feeling icky. I'll be calling in today, though. Hoping I can get it booked for next Monday because it is my birthday :haha:.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Still having random pains. I had a feeling most of it was regular and all pregnancy related. It's just the boobs are like shooting pains that take a while to fade away. I'm dealing tail bone pain, various leg issues (i try to stretch out here and there), general back pain (upper and lower). So i think i'm still on track! LOL

Belly still looks like i've gained a little, but i don't think i'm "showing" yet. I think it's most of my fluffy being pushed up. Feeling "fatter" here and there, but i think that's about it. I know i have a few more weeks to go before Little One will be more "visible"

---

I've had a crazy weekend ... and this morning hasn't been the best.

Our fridge went out, sometime Friday night/Saturday morning. So when hubby got home from work the kitchen floor was a mess. I didn't get off work til like 3 hours after him. He threw away all but like 4 things in the freezer...And we were hoping the fridge would hold (its a side-by-side) but nope .... everything there is pretty much trash.
So we spent most of sunday looking for a new one.

And now Hubby is stressing because he's a worry wart about things with the fridge.....he made himself sick this morning, which made me sick ... and i still feel like crap.
I haven't been able to take my pill for the past 3 days. So i'm a little blah .... 

And i think i've reached the point of no more restful sleep. I keep tossing and turning and waking up myself cause i'm tossing. Nothing is comfortable. I'm surprised i'm not waking hubby. 
This morning I snoozed at my desk while the data was loading, and a little while afterwards. Dreamed my boss came by and I was talking to him with my head on the desk.... (good thing that didn't happen! --- he came by like an hour later when i was staring at the screen, head _not_ on desk).


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - sorry about your fridge! I had ours go out on Thanksgiving when I was a teen and it was sooo stressful. I hope you guys get a new one or at least deal with the issue. I really hate having to replace large appliances. Finally had to replace our washer and dryer last year that we had bought when we were first together so many years ago, and since we live so far out it took weeks for them to have it delivered. Luckily the washer had still worked, just the seals were out so it leaked all over our floor. We live on a slab foundation so it wasn't a worry, just a big water mess. I hope you were able to get your fridge mess cleaned up quickly. It is super stressful either way. As for the sleep, mine is also hit and miss. I'm usually tossing and turning because I'm soooooo hungry and can't sleep. Thankfully my dh doesn't sleep with me often during the week, I would feel terrible if he lost sleep since he works such a physically demanding job. I get the best sleep on days I am active so I am worn out enough to just sleep... but still wake up to eat like twice a night now; it sucks. 

I had my usually breakfast and second breakfast but my stomach is already growling again. I guess I'll have some making up to do since I had such a tumultuous bowels this weekend.


----------



## StarGazerRose

The stressful part for me is that we lost so much stuff, and I can't go shopping. We have like nothing in the house, except ramen .... (i can't think of what else we have that hubby will eat--- he mentioned mac n cheese, but I had to remind him that it calls for milk, so that's out)
He's stressed cause the water hose in the back of the fridge... the new one we found doesn't have a ice maker or a water dispenser.
I think he's worried about nothing, cause i'm thinking the people coming out can at least instruct him what to do...or me if I _have_ to instruct.
I think i'm a little worried how they'll get the fridge out and the other in. We have a tiny house and idk if the thing will fit through the door.

Hubby works as a grave digger. So he's busy all day and comes home pretty worn out. He gets to play his games for like maybe an hour then it's bed time. 
We're a little busy after work right now cause we have to watch his parents animals while they are out of town. So that takes an hour. Then since the fridge is out we have to eat something, so that's another hour. We're getting home around 8 something.
I'm exhausted, but as soon as I lay down, i just can't seem to find the spot where i can relax. I really hope that it's an every other day kinda thing, but we'll see.


Today at work is a little slow, just waiting on products to load into our system/site. I don't have much else to work on cause I'm already done with the next set of products to load. So i'm kinda just lounging around waiting for things to say they completed.
And i think this one is finished, so that means i get to hop, skip and jump out the door early to get home in time to sit around while it loads.....
This job is pretty nice right now. I hope they give me something else to work on though. I'm gonna get pretty bored soon. I mean i really like what i do and the pay i'm getting, but sitting for nearly 8 hours with about 2-3 hours work is kinda eh ...
[my old job that I did the same thing at, I did everything from gathering, decyphering, through what i do here. at this place, there are other people to do the other steps, and i'm the last person to get the info (where everything is already done for me except posting it to the site)]

OH ... and happy 16 weeks to me!!!! 4 months! (I read somewhere it's technically 3 and 3 weeks but eh) 
My email update says baby is the size of a Magic 8 Ball. (Assuming the smaller original ones)


----------



## bdb84

Hey ladies! My scan went wonderful today. Baby is definitely allll :pink: We are going to name her Hayden. I'm including a couple pics and an 18 week belly shot (featuring my oldest who slipped in last minute). :haha:


----------



## jessicaftl

We also have a tiny house, it was built in the 50s lol. We had to take the door off to get some of our appliances in. I've never had a fridge with a water or ice maker before, and thankfully I have a huge separate freezer with food, have to store all that costco goodness somewhere Haha. Are you going to get a brand new fridge? Did you guys pick one out? Happy 16 weeks! I hope you get some sleep, at least restful, at home. 
Dh works early morning to early afternoon, generally, but he is always tired when he gets home. I usually have dinner ready by 5 or 6 and then we relax together. Kids are either running around in the back yard or getting some limited videos of Peppa Pig, or we read or do some video games. I do most of the housework I can during the day, but dh does what he can in evenings or weekends. It is always busy and rushed around the house. 
I tried to get my scan scheduled this morning and they hadn't even gotten the paperwork for it yet from my midwife &#128528;. I texted her this morning and she said she'd check so hopefully I can get it scheduled before the holiday so I can have it done on my birthday, idk why but I really wanna do it for my birthday :haha:
I found the hb on my doppler immediately this morning and noticed that when I'm flat on my back there is a large lump that is the baby's body right around my belly button, can't feel movement on the outside yet, but I imagine soon.


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb I won't lie, I have been checking all morning to see if you'd posted!!! I'm so excited you're gonna get to have a girl like you were hoping for with your dh. Your bump is still so tiny but starting to pop out a little!! Woo


----------



## Sushai

Bdb congratulations on your confirmed girly baby bump!! Yay!!

Afm, 17 weeks today, woohoo! I have my anatomy scan in exactly 3 weeks, cannot wait for that. The best thing thats happened this week is that nausea has finally left me, yay!! 

Anyway hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai, so glad nausea is done for! Also can't wait for your scan. I'm gonna call and see if I can schedule mine now.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aaah congrats BDB! Lovely news :) Hayden is a lovely name too

Had my MW app and i got to hear the heartbeat (yay) it was 144!
My friends all asked me if it sounded like a galloping horse or steam train?
To be honest it sounds like both lol happy she found it in the end as it did take her a little while...

Now nothing until August! 
Just hoping i start feeling little kicks soon 

Hope you are doing well ladies.
Here in the UK theres a heatwave and Im not gonna lie - im struggling! This country is definitely not equipped for this kind of weather!!! We dont have pools or air con! Yikes x


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttercup yay for the mw finding the hb and I hope you start feeling movement soon. I agree with you on our little heatwave, thankfully we&#8217;ve put up a little pool in our garden to cool off in the early evenings

Bdb whoo hoo for your lovely scan and getting your definite team pink and what a lovely neat bump, mine is massive already haha

Happy 17 weeks sushai

Star sorry to hear about your freezer, I hope you can claim on your house insurance 

Jessica yay for finding the hb easily my little girl loves listening to my doppler

AFm I&#8217;m sure I feel lots of movement but then again it might just be lots of gas haha


----------



## StarGazerRose

What a lovely scan DBD!!!
Congrats on the girl! Hayden is a beautiful name :)
Your belly is so tiny, but i'm sure it will grow quickly.

Jessi -- when i lay on my back i have a small "pooch" but when I stand up or lay on my side, it's all my fluff... 
Can't really feel anything unless baby is closer to the uterine wall, which doesn't seem often. Probably enjoying floating around right now. When there is less space i'm sure i'll notice more.

Sushai -- YEY for no nausea. I'm still dealing with my reflux here and there. Struggling to take my pill isn't helping. But it's not nausea, it's just my stupid stomach being irritated by getting squished... (Yours is getting pushed on a bit more than mine, so I'm trying to not complain too much about it)

Buttercup -- Really no air conditioning??? I think we'd die here. In the states, here, our summer hits over 100 days a lot. Most are in the upper 90's (sorry i'm terrible with converting, they don't teach us well about other temps/measurements -- Google says a 98 day is 36.6 Celsius)

MrsDuck -- Nah We don't claim it. It's not worth raising another bill. We're running into so many things we need to fix. Today the faucet started gushing water when i moved it from one side of the sink to the other. Urgh. Old house..... even Older issues.....



My "mom intuition" was warning me about something yesterday and I can't put my finger on who or what happened.
I messaged everyone to be safe/careful/cautious ... Hubby, mom, dad, brother, a close friend .... everyone seemed ok. 
But I still can't figure out what was going on. 
I don't mind having this "second sense" but it would be nice to actually KNOW what is happening, or gonna happen rather than just having a "feeling"

Ths morning I found my long lost drink from Sam's Club.... Fanta's Cherry Limade! omg so good. It's a a Gas Station fountain drink area. I stopped in cause i need my receipt but decided to get breakfast... and yup there it was. I grabbed a decent size cup and filled it nearly to the top! I probably shouldn't drink it but OMG it's too good to pass up.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

StarGazer - omg!! thats crazy and im complaning at 26 degrees haha which is 81! 
Even are homes are made with insulation in the walls and attic (which is a thick foam) which makes the heat stay in because we can have pretty bad winters! So heatwaves are rare but when they happen none of us can function haha 

xxx


----------



## jessicaftl

Buttercup - yaaay so glad you got to hear that little hb! So much fun listening to that each and every time. I hope you start feeling movement soon, too. As for the heat, it doesn't usually get too hot where I live but when it does it's terrible. Luckily we have a/c. I hope you guys can get through it relatively unscathed. I realllllly hate being pregnant in the heat, it is so terrible. 

MrsDuck - I hope it is movement you're feeling :happydance: always so nice! And I hope you can also stay cool in your heatwave. Enjoy that little pool :).

StarGazer - I feel the pouch too, I like to push it around when I'm on my back, I know it's the little baby because it moves all around. I remember it well when they're bigger and they put their butts up by my ribs I push their body down so I can breathe better. My third really liked to hang out with her butt under my right ribs, funny enough she's almost two now and still sleeps in that exact same position! My first liked to lie transverse (I think it's called) or across my belly side to side. They all had their weird spots :haha:. We have all sorts of issues with our house, most are small, but our roof is in dire need of replacement, that'll be happening next year after we've saved up enough money for do it. Hope you can get your issues fixed up. 

AFM I called and made my appointment yesterday. They absolutely will not see me until after I'm at least 20w, the same thing they tell me every time, so I won't have my anatomy scan until the 17th, two weeks from today. Can't wait to see the little one. I really hope I don't see any genitals, it so ruined it for me when I did with my second. I've been feeling some movement, but not a lot yet. I hope everyone else is having a nice morning (or afternoon)!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Buttercup -- We don't have "real" winters where I live. We haven't had a good snow in years. I'm in the middle between mountains and the ocean. If the storm comes from the north or west we get nothing but ice or rain. If it comes from the south we get snow, but it's never over 5 inches (12.7 centimeters) [thanks google ;) ]
People here freak when you say the "s" word. They just freak! I love snow i think it's easier to drive in than rain or ice. But the days following usually melt it and it's a slushy mess afterwards.
I could really use a nice cool day. With it only being July, we're gonna have hot weather probably til September :(

Your insulation sounds heck of a lot better than what we get in our houses. I know there are other types, but in my house it's like a sheet of fiberglass cotton, that is stuffed between the beams of a wall, and in the floor of the attic, and under the house between joists. It's horrid stuff cause it literally deteriorates through it's life...becoming a mess. (At least that's what I have in my 1960's house)

One of the other girls here lives near me ....gaah I can't remember who though...She can probably attest for our crazy weather in NC.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jessi -- That is the day before mine!!!!! :happydance:

My mom wants to come see the baby, so I hope they let her in with Hubby (and me :haha: )
So exciting!!!! 

I'm not looking forward to the lack of oxygen, or rib poking ... I hope this little one is nice to me. 
My mom still wants me to have one like me, and I'm hoping for a nice medium between hubby and the "hellion" i was to my mom. Hubby was a sweet calm baby and got worse the older he got (and I agree with that last part -- i've been with him like half my life....and it's only getting more and more difficult :haha: ) my mom said that i was a terror and became nicer the older i got. LOL So who knows what I'll get.....


----------



## bdb84

Good morning, ladies! 

Thanks for all the happy wishes on my girl. It's so nice to finally feel confident that she isn't going to up and grow boy parts. Haha

My bump is much more noticeable when I am laying down, too. It's very pronounced. But when I stand up it sinks in or something. I'm not sure where it disappears to, but I am a little on the tall side so I have more torso to fill out. 

My older two kiddos left to go on vacation for the week with my ex-husband's parents. They are going to have a blast, but it sure is quiet in here! Little DD isn't quite old enough to go off alone for that many days without her dad or me, so she's stuck home with me. 

Jess- 2 more weeks! We can do this! :haha: It sounds so far away, but these weeks really have been flying by, IMO.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I sooo wanted my scan next Monday because it's my birthday but alas I must wait. I know it'll come soon enough. DH is excited, but he will have to control three kids so I hope he gets to watch. Can't wait to see how yours goes as well. I don't speak with my egg donor anymore, but I do know I was an easy pregnancy for her. My dh, however, was born breech and was well over 10 lbs, in the middle of a snowstorm. His poor mother :haha:. He's hyperactive and a real handful, luckily out of my three kids only one is hyper like him, but they all have attitude and I already know this next one will as well. 

bdb - sounds like it'll be quiet, too! I would go crazy lol. Can't wait to see how big your bump gets, though, it looks pretty small still. I guess it is a perk of having a longer torso. I can feel my innards already smushed up into my ribs and I do get short of breath.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Holy Cow 10lbs! *eye twitch*

We can make it these next two weeks! Slowly but surely.... I'm so eager to see how much little one has changed since 10 weeks!
And maybe more assurance that I really am pregnant! I'm still not grasping it quite yet. I've been talking about it. And everyone keeps asking how i am doing (a little more than usual) so I think it's "real" but .... I think it's gonna take something like a giant belly to let me know I am. :haha: (Or maybe the labor and the kid showing up ....)

DBD -- a quiet house is a strange thing, but at least you have 1 to keep you busy ;)


----------



## markswife10

Yay bdb on confirming girl!!!! And what a cute little bump! <3 

17 weeks for me today! I've been dealing with a sick family over the past week :( Our daughter came down with something icky last week (a couple of days after I caught her "licking" a clothes rack at a store, yuck! lol) and she's been sick off and on, now she's feeling better, just snotty. BUT, my husband has it now and has felt yucky the past couple of days and has a fever today... Great. I'm praying so hard that I don't get it! Pregnancy + sick = worst ever! 

My scan is next Thursday, so a week and 2 days away! I'm excited to know for sure 100% if we are team blue. A part of me gets nervous about the anatomy scan, too, though, just because I want baby to be 100% healthy, but I guess that's the mom in me to worry lol. Anyway I know baby is fine :) 

Annnd I'm feeling little kicks as I'm sitting here typing haha :) :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## jessicaftl

markswife - speedy recovery for your fam and hoping you don't get it! I had a nasty cold in first trimester I'm sure my oldest got it from touching everything in the hospital when I had my 8 week scan. I can't wait to hear how your scan goes next week... so exciting!!


----------



## bdb84

Markswife- I hope everyone recovers quickly! 

My smallest baby has been 7.3 and my biggest has been 8.10. I&#8217;m anxious to see what this one will be like. DH is a big guy (6&#8217;3 and about 250) but his son was right at 8 when he was born, so I know I can handle that much bc my second child was nearly a Lb bigger.


----------



## jessicaftl

I think girls are generally smaller, but not always. Mine have all been 8 lbs. My second was just shy of 9, though, I bet this one will be about the same. I really bet it is a boy, based on how I am so hungry all the time again. I'll have to show my scan pics and see what everyone thinks (mostly for fun). I think I spent hours looking at my third to figure out what gender. I never did share her pics though for guesses. My dh is like 6'2" and 160 lbs, but genetically has family are all tall and well built, he is an ectomorph.


----------



## Sushai

Wow how much did I miss in just a few short hours lol.

Weather wise, we are in the middle of winter although our days sit around 21-24 degrees (around 70-75 farenheit). The cold is most felt early in the morning which goes as low as 3 degrees (roughly 37 Fahrenheit) where I am and colder in other places nearby. Summer is a whole other thing, very similar to what you ladies are dealing with in the states but whats so awful is that Im in tropical climate and the weather tends to be really muggy and humid which only adds to the desperation felt from the heat. Ill be heavily pregnant in November which is the start of summer here, not looking forward to that at all. Although Im expecting babies will be here towards the end of November anyway. 

Jessica glad to hear youve booked in your anatomy scan. Sorry it isnt on your birthday. 

You ladies are champions with birthing. My smallest was 5lb2 and my largest bub was 6lb3. All born full term. I can only imagine how tiny these two will be unless of course they surprise me with a larger birth weight. Although that seems quite unlikely. 

How have your previous labours and deliveries been? My first was the worst, I was in early labour for three days with some constant annoying contractions. However, with all three once Ive hit 5cm Ive gone straight to 10 within an hour and had to push two or three times to get them out, so very quick and fast deliveries.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - thanks for the conversions, I can only guestimate at best without google for those numbers, haha. I hate being pregnant in the summer, so I feel for you there. I hope you can at least stay cool when it starts to get really hot there. And yes, it gets muggy/humid here and it suuucks. As for my labor/delivery, my first was longest, at about 13 hours, it slowed after I went into the hospital and they gave me an epidural. But my second I chose to be induced since I was 6 days past my dd and didn't want to birth a huge baby. Labor started slow on the pitocin but once I hit around 6 cm I went to 10 cm in about an hour and pushed three times and he was out. I didn't have pain meds that time, so I was up and walking immediately. My third was similar to my second, but my water had broke the night before and I was too far past my edd to go to the birthing center so I ended up going in to be induced. Labor went slow, I went in at 8 am, and once I hit around 11PM I went fast from 7-9/10 cm and I needed to push. She came out in like two pushes lol. 
Part of the reason I had my scan at 8 weeks was so my midwife could make sure my dates would be accurate this time. I'm wanting that water birth sooo bad. I've also heard that induction contractions are waaay more painful than natural labor, so looking forward to seeing if that's true. My first two came out sunny side up and my third came out the "right" way lol. I can't imagine having such small babies, it'll be interesting to see their size! Do you have to have a c/s?


----------



## Sushai

Its amazing how some of us seem to dilate very quickly at a certain point during labour. I totally freaked out with my first when I reached 5cm and the midwife said to me it would take 1-2hrs per cm to get to 10! Id had enough of labour by that stage. I cant imagine going overdue, i dont know how some of you ladies do it. By 37 weeks Ive had enough and both my girls were born at 38 and my son at 39. I really hope youre able to get your much wanted waterbirth this time around Jessica. You know Ive also heard the same about induction contractions being a lot more painful, naturally induced labour is painful enough as it is. I never had pain relief besides g&a with my son, I think things might be different this time around. At my first ob appointment at the hospital she touched on birthing and said theres a chance for me to birth vaginally since Ive had no problems prior however nothing will be decided until I hit 32 weeks as both babies weight and positioning will affect me either having a vaginal or ceserean birth. Im honestly not fussed, all I want is for both babies to arrive here safely. The only thing that worries me is them arriving too early and needing NICU time.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hope everyone is feeling better - Markswife.

Both my boys were 7lb9 but I didnt push them out! 
My first was 9days late and my 2nd a week early so im sure my DS2 would have been a bit bigger! My newphew was 10lb11! My poor SIL

Sushai - sorry if you have said already but are your twins frat or identical? My friend has indentical twins boys (6months) they are absolutely gorgeous! Bit jealous she gets to cuddle 2 haha xx


----------



## Sushai

Buttercupbabi at this stage they have said fraternal going from ultrasound. Although ultrasound has shown I had only ovulated from the one ovary and only having the one indentation as they called it from where the egg cane out from. There is still a chance of them being identical depending on how early on the egg may have split. This can be determined with a DNA test once they are born. Guess we wont really know until then. And yikes! Your poor sil, I literally crossed my legs reading that.


----------



## bdb84

All of my labors have been a variation in terms of duration. 

My first was 7 hours and I pushed for 7 minutes.

My second was 3hr 45m and I pushed for 4 minutes.

My third was 16 hours but I pushed once and she was out. 

Pushing seems to be my forte. :haha: But thankfully all of my labors have been smooth, even the one that lasted for 16 hours. It just took me a while to dilate after a certain point. 

My very quick labor- she was my almost 9lber. I barely got to the hospital in time before I had her. I think I delivered within 20 minutes of arriving. So with my third. I was expecting something of the same so I went to the hospital immediately. I live about a 20 minute drive from the hospital, but it can be upwards of 45 minutes if you are driving in traffic. That's why I didn't take any chances. Had DD1 arrived any earlier, I would have been driving in morning traffic and she would have been born in the truck. Lol.

May be TMI- but do any of your babies act up after dtd with your dh? :blush: The last few times she curls up into a tight ball (I'm assuming). I feel her protruding more on one side and it feels like a ten minute long braxton hick contraction. My belly looks all warped when she does this.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - fingers crossed you don't have too stressful of a labor. I am curious how it will go for you. I wish we had the option for gas and air here, as it is probably the only thing I'd feel okay using. After having the epidural after my first I vowed never again, lol. I was so happy to be up and moving immediately after having my others, mainly because I had to pee from the IV fluids. Are you planning to find out genders of your little ones at your scan??

Buttercup - omg, 10 lbs... makes me cringe thinking about it. I hope she didn't tear much from it because owww!

AFM not much going on here today, it is a holiday though, and people were lighting off fireworks around 1 or 2 am this morning and of course it kept me up. I am pretty tired. DH might walk down to the park with the older kids tonight to watch the display but my daughter is very scared of the loud noises still so I'll stay home with her. My cravings are all over the place lately and last night I made cheesy dough and my dh made them into biscuits and we had biscuits with our soup. I think I ate like six or seven :blush:.


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - yes! Even after (tmi) masturbation, I get the tight ball from the curling up. It is definitely more noticeable when they're in the mid 20weeks and forward, but I'm noticing it now, even after dtd. I wondered about it as well. Your labors sound stress free, I hope the next one is too! We're about an hour from the birthing center I plan to deliver at. I've had to do research on how to deliver by myself, if it came down to it. What's worse is my dh sometimes works well over an hour away, so if I'm unlucky it'll be two hours. His work is pretty understanding and I do have his boss' number in case I can't get ahold of him. Usually when it's getting close to time he keeps his phone handy for that reason.


----------



## MrsDuck

markswife I hope everyone gets better soon

Jessica Im glad you got to book your scan but sorry they wouldnt play ball and let you have it on your birthday 

Im in the easy birth camp too, I had my first contraction around midnight and gave birth by 7am, Im hoping Im that lucky this time too

I had my midwife appointment today, nothing exciting just blood pressure, urine test and doppler, oh and they took blood to check my thyroid level. Heartbeat was 158


----------



## Sushai

Bdb, firstly I love how youve changed your ticker to pink, too cute! As for a bd session and how baby acts up well I honestly havent paid attention to that as all my mind goes to is just how cramped up my thighs and legs get afterward, something I never experienced before being pregnant. 

Jessica thats interesting that you dont get offered g&a, I wonder why that may be? I honestly didnt find it helpful, it was rather annoying for me but yet again Im the kind of person who cant even deal having an oxygen mask placed on her face without freaking out lol. We will definitely be finding out the genders at my scan which is now in less than 3 weeks. Im going by myself as the scan will apparently last close to 2hours and unfortunately dh cant make it due to work commitments. So Ill be finding out by myself and then will head to the shops to prepare a small gender reveal for my husband and kids. The kids have watched one too many gender reveal videos with me lol and have asked for the one where they open the box and a balloon is inside with the colour of the gender. So Ill be doing that. 
Also, I hope your dh makes it in time for when you have to give birth so you dont give birth by yourself. 

MrsDuck I hope this next birth goes just as quickly as your first. Glad to hear you had a good appointment, hopefully your thyroid levels come back normal.


----------



## markswife10

Thanks everyone! Both my hubby and daughter seem to be feeling better today, so that's good. :) Finally! 

I'm just hoping for a normal scheduled c-section this time around. With DD I got severe preeclampsia at 27 weeks and had to have an emergency c-section. DD was only 1lb 5.9oz and spent 84 days in the NICU. A nice, normal pregnancy would be wonderful. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; As long as baby is healthy I'll be happy though :)


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - we are offered some other stuff: epidural, fentanyl, maybe some others. The fentanyl just kind of makes your head foggy, I have taken it right before pushing stage and it doesn't really help with the pain instead making me feel a bit stoned (lol). I can't wait to see what you do end up having, especially with twins, I bet it is double exciting haha. I'm sure dh will make, and if I do have to birth by myself my ten (he'll be eleven by then) can help :haha:. 

markswife - I hope you have an uneventful c/s this time and make it a bit longer! I cannot even imagine having to go through having my little one in NICU! 

AFM Sleep sure is elusive the last two nights, of course hearing explosive fireworks at all hours of the night does NOT help. Luckily my dd sleeps through it, since she is still pretty scared of them. I was so exhausted last night I was half asleep walking to the bathroom to pee because I just couldn't sleep. Starting to get restless legs as well, one of my least favorite aspects of second/third tri. We spent yesterday cleaning and taking the last of the wall out of one of our rooms, which was great as it was something we'd been planning for awhile. I hope everyone else is doing great! My bday coming up, I've been begging dh to get me an ice cream cake from Dairy Queen, I've never had one before! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## bdb84

Jess- I would be so anxious knowing my birthing center was an hour away! I really hope your DH makes it in time for this little one. 

Sushai- I get leg cramps when I'm on top :blush: I'll have to stop and have him rub my legs for me before we resume. Haha. 

Markswife- I didn't know your DD was born so early! Many prayers that this LO gives you a nice, long, smooth pregnancy and is able to leave the hospital the same day that you do. <3 

MrsDuck- yay for a smooth appointment! I know some of them can lack excitement.

AFM- DH had to leave at 2:30 this morning to head back out of town for work :( Thankfully he doesn't think he'll be gone longer than a couple of days. 

I was rudely awoken at 5AM. I'm unsure if I dreamed a bug was crawling on me, or if there really WAS a bug crawling on me. I was unable to find it once I turned on the lights and threw all the blankets aside. I was sleeping so good up until that point.


----------



## bdb84

I meant to add- I had two epidural births and one drug-free. I didn't make it in time with my second baby to have the option of pain meds. Ideally I'd love to go drug-free again, but I don't beat myself up for not being able to do it. I was shooting for it with my third, but then my labor stalled for several hours and I agreed to pitocin. At that point I just wanted her out. Once my pitocin got cranked to a certain point, I could not handle the back to back contractions. They are so different than naturally occuring ones.


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - I've heard pitocin contractions are much worse. Having had pitocin with all my labors, although I did start naturally with my first, I'm hoping I can finally get it the way I want lol. I've had dreams like that, probably just really vivid or intense. 

Anyone else really anxious about labor, though? I am really nervous about going through the pain and such again. I hated having to sit in the bed with nasty contractions right before I had to push. I know I can do it, but I just am so nervous about having to do it again for some reason. I'm getting more used to the idea and reminding myself that I get a cute little baby out of it, but still...


----------



## markswife10

Thanks ladies! <3 I would LOVE no NICU stay (or, at the very least, minimal).


----------



## StarGazerRose

Mornin' Ladies!

I missed a bunch... I read it all, but honestly by the end I forgot what I was gonna say. :blush:

Being a FTM, I have no clue what i'm getting into. My "plan" would be to do natural as long and as much as possible.
I remember my SIL taking 3 hours to feel her legs, I don't like that idea.... She was on pain meds plus the epidural.... so that's a No Thank You from me! So far I've only really been dealing with stupid hormones and stretching pains, and my blood pressure is great! (most days) So I don't think I'll be high risk any time soon, unless something happens in the last trimester (I hope not though...)

Luckily I think everyone in our neighborhood had to go to work the next day after the holiday. I heard a few fireworks here and there, but nothing super late (thank Gawd!) But they did shoot starting Sunday until Tuesday afternoon. My dog only went under the couch twice, so I think it was a successful generally quiet 4th.
The holiday made me think about next year(s) and how we might try to go see a display somewhere... Cause I would love to go to an open field and watch a light show (I haven't done that since I was under 10).

And we FINALLY got our Fridge! 
So they were supposed to call the day before to schedule the "smaller window" so Hubby could tell his boss when he could work.... no one called by 7:30 so Hubby called them. Was told it was still a 8a-8p window and was getting irate cause that's an impossible window to schedule anything during.
Luckily I had asked to work from home anyways.... but Hubby got through to someone to relay a message, that we needed to be called before 7a to ensure what the window of delvery would be. STILL didn't get a call... So Hubby was sent home (cause he can't work not knowing when they'd show up)
He's on the phone all morning with them. Finally they tell him that they would be around our area at 10a ... yeah-right! (The towns they mentioned are over 30 mins away, they were starting their day at 9, having to travel to two different towns first. I knew they wouldn't be there around 10)
Then we get a call around 11 something. There is a Dent in the door 
They weren't even gonna come by to let us see it... And we're like, we need a fridge, if you make us a deal we'll keep it and get it replaced. 
Hen is BACK on the phone. Calls three more people.
Gets the bill reduced for the delivery issue, then again for the dent AND we're getting a new door for free all without having to void our warranty.
Whew .... But we have a fridge, we're barely using (cause we don't really know when the door is coming so we can't fill it up -- it's a top freezer, so they'll have to take off both doors to replace the fridge door
That was an ordeal @[email protected]
Kinda glad Hubby was home, and I got to be at home some. (I hate that he missed a day of work, but he helped the guys with stuff that I couldn't do)

We haven't dtd too often. We only get a few hours together each day, and most are spent eating dinner and then getting ready for bed. When we do have time it's often when i'm not having a good day. Hubby tries.... often just for a quickie, but I usually don't like the idea of being "jostled" around to do anything. I try not to deprive him too long though. If my hand is on his thigh, he gets pretty excited, even if I'm just resting my hand where it's comfortable. :haha: men ...

Other than that, I'm glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - LOL :haha: quickies can still be fun though! I'm glad you got a new fridge, albeit with the hassle of needing a new door. As for fireworks, we live like half a block from our local park (our town is very small, less than 2k population) so dh took the two boys down to see the fireworks. My younger son was too tired to stay, but they were able to see some from our driveway, even though trees at the end of the road obscured a bunch of it. Oregon is very strict with their firework laws, so the most we can buy are the really small ones, can't even do firecrackers lol. Wildfires are also a huge issue around here so that's a big reason why. As for your birth plan, since you're a ftm I would suggest going in with an open mind. When you're getting close to active labor the pain can get really intense. I would definitely suggest taking a birthing class or reading some books or something to prepare yourself. Admittedly I only went to a birthing class when I was pregnant with my first, dh and I had a good chuckle about the other mom's and their partners there because they were all so awkward about it. Breathing exercises helped a lot though. I think the best thing that prepared me was staying physically active during my pregnancy and drinking raspberry leaf tea during those last few weeks religiously. Everyone will have their own tips/tricks though. Post Partum recovery is the worst of it all for me, especially if you end up with piles -.-

afm - 19 weeks today (woohoo). I'll likely upload a bump pic to the facebook page, maybe I will here too. I've been so hungry lately, and I'm about 2/3 done crocheting my baby blanket. It's going to be huge, at least four feet side and about seven feet long. I try to make them big enough so that dh can also snuggle with the little ones under them. Finally bought some more maternity clothes, so I am happy I'll finally have stuff that fits properly.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jess -- I'm trying to keep as open mind as possible, cause I know anything can happen. And as many birth stories I've read.... ANY THING CAN HAPPEN .... and none of what I want or how I want it will occur. So I'm trying my best to just let it come as it comes. (Looking up random pains, just to make sure that i'm not hallucinating them) And I know anything unbearable needs to be addressed with a doctor.

From what I remember (since I never buy them...) here in NC we can't "buy" the really high air ones, but you can "buy" them in SC. I don't think residential areas are even allowed to shoot off anything that really goes in the air.
Most people around here buy ones that just make a bunch of noise, and might lift a few feet in the air.
I can understand that in OR they don't want to spark fires...those things are crazy! Especially if it's super dry.

I've heard that proper breathing is Super important, and Kegels too. (I'm trying to remember to do Kegels, but it's not a normal thing to focus on so i often forget). I think i'll look into things further down the road. But I can't even figure out when I'd have time to take the classes. Since work is 8-5+2hrs and Saturdays are at least 5-8 hour days. ....But things will change the further along I am. I might see if the doc or nurse can suggest places for me to go. 


Please post a pic here, I'm never on FB..... I need to find a picture where i don't look like a train wreck and post mine. I look fluffy, but I have a little bump I think.


----------



## bdb84

Star- I think I'm most like your DH. I get all excited when DH's hand is on my thigh, too :haha: I admittedly have the higher drive, though. He's often so run down after work because he works out in this heat for 12+ hours a day. 

Jessica- Happy 19 weeks!! It's so hard to believe we are so close to the halfway point already. 

AFM- Nothing exciting going on here. I don't know if I mentioned it earlier this week or not but my older two kiddos are gone on vacation with their paternal grandparents and I have been so dang bored this week! I thought I'd welcome the silence, but I actually miss the chaos. They'll be home on Sunday, thankfully. And then apparently will be going on another vacation (this time with their dad) on the 21st. My kids are having a more exciting summer than I am. :lol: 

Oh, Star! Regarding the epidural. It is true that it can take a while for it to wear off, so if you do end up wanting one, just ask the nurse to turn it off shortly before you begin pushing. For me, not only does it help me with my pushing when I can feel a little bit of something, BUT I've never had long recovery times afterward waiting for it to wear off. I think the longest has been one hour which is exactly the amount of time I am given with the baby before s/he is taken to the nursery for her bath and such. 

Just an idea :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

*bdb* -- Oh I can get just as excited too. If i don't have time to "think" about it, I think i'd be better. First thing that pops in my head is I don't wanna be shaken around -- not that we are that "wild" anyway... :blush:
Hubby is normally tired when he gets home too, but if I make a motion at all.... "You started it" kinda thing is a constant statement for the rest of the night, until fulfilled.

Thanks for tip! I wasn't aware that it could be "turned off"! :thumbup: #learnedsomethingnew

I miss vacations.... I haven't had one in forever :sad2:
The last vacation I took was after I lost my job. We'd already planned it, it just happened to be the week after they let us go. It was a decent vacation, but dreaded going home.
Then when I "finally" got benefits again, they were taken away within a few months cause they didn't need me anymore. So ..... now I'm expecting and I don't have benefits (yet) and won't be able to take vacation until Little Bit is older.


----------



## bdb84

Yes, the epidural is inserted and it's like a drip/pump. You can push a button if you feel like you need a little more here and there (but there is a shut off where you can no longer "get more" for a period of time). Then you just request that the drip be shut off once you get to 10cm and everyone is bustling about preparing the room before the OB comes in.

ETA- it also depends on how fast your labor is progressing. For me, I tend to go from 7-10cm within mere minutes of each other, so with my last delivery I requested the drip to be turned off when I got to about 7 or 8. That way the epidural had time to weaken.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Oooh ladies can i join the facebook group?
How do I do it?xx


----------



## jessicaftl

I can add that when I had the epidural, they warned me I couldn't have it after a certain point, plus I'd already had to wait an hour for the anesthesiologist because there was only one and he was in another surgery. After birth tends to go by fast, you deliver the placenta and if stitches are needed they'll do that. Bdb is correct, it gets very busy right at the end, nurses come and go, OB is there and you feel like death lol. When I did have the epidural I had to push for 45 minutes because I was lacking the sensation, so the advice to turn it off early is probably a good one! You'll always hear horror stories on the net but generally it isn't as bad as it sounds. 
My dh and I have both very excitable sex drives and it is difficult because we have kids around us all the time, lol. We often have to sneak about like teenagers, it is kind of funny. 
As for kegels, I've always done them because they actually make sex better for both of us as well, so I've learned to get in the habit of doing them. They'll help a lot too with incontinence that can become common in third trimester. 
I can't believe we're almost halfway! I'm excitedly ordering my ice cream cake tonight and I haven't decided if I want mint ice cream or red velvet with birthday cake ice cream, lol. DH tells me get what I want and not for him, he'll eat it anyway. 
I've already had a frustrating morning, spent half an hour looking for my phone somewhere in the house, my heart was racing and I had to sit down to relax. I did manage to get a couple pics, which I'll try to upload to photo bucket when I get on my computer next.


----------



## jessicaftl

Buttercupbabi said:


> Oooh ladies can i join the facebook group?
> How do I do it?xx

send me a private message with your email and I'll add you that way :)


----------



## Buttercupbabi

jessicaftl said:


> Buttercupbabi said:
> 
> 
> Oooh ladies can i join the facebook group?
> How do I do it?xx
> 
> send me a private message with your email and I'll add you that way :)Click to expand...

Thanks Jess, I've sent you a message xx


----------



## StarGazerRose

jessicaftl said:


> ...OB is there and you feel like death lol.

Well, that's encouraging :haha:

Nah OMG I'm so glad i'm in this group with you ladies! So helpful!

Yup nearly half way!!! 
This morning I forgot it was Friday (since i was at home for two days, to come back to the office)... I was like oh yeah, I'm 17 weeks ... and then... nope still 16, LOL. But chances of miscarriage just went to 1% since i'm almost 17 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## StarGazerRose

OH My mom bought this super awesome booster chair thing. Target was going to discontinue it, so I had her buy it!
It's a swivel/tilt that converts from a baby seat with a tray into a booster seat for a toddler (when you take everything off) 
It just hooks onto a regular dining chair. So I don't have to accommodate another "seat" at the table.

2nd thing off my list!


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer- instead of high chairs we just buy those booster seat/trays and a cheap folding chair lol. Works great and is a looot cheaper than a high chair. I don't even have a crib, I had one with my first and it just was a hassle. We had a pack and play with our second/third but ended up just using it for timeout since the little ones co-sleep with us in different beds. Plus they're older, so I'll be co-sleeping with the next one as well, soooo much easier for us.


----------



## jessicaftl

I usually feel okay with things mostly after 24 weeks because it is viability week, so if for some reason you go into labor there's a very high chance your baby will survive. My ticker says baby is the size of a sweet potato now, :haha:.

I've had one of those mornings already. Had to put my oldest in timeout, youngest was naked when I went out back to water my berries and she pooped on the floor (lol) and my middle was playing with my brand new gaming controller cord. Of course I sat down after cleaning it all up, to eat my eggs and they all beg for bites, I ended up only getting half of it. My stomach is already growling again. DH bought more oats than I needed so I'm going to make him cookies this morning!

https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg576/jessicaftl99/36729715_10155297621151580_8858941944370298880_o_zpswsb9b6vk.jpg


----------



## StarGazerRose

This is the booster my mom bought:

Spoiler

you can see the page here: Target Booster Feeding Chair
So freaking cute with the bear (neutral enough, but kid probably won't care as much as me)

A BUMP!!!! So cute! My belly looks like all my organs pushing out and a little pooch at the bottom. (that's why i keep saying i'm fluffy)

Oh my ... what an eventful morning. I'm not exactly sure how i'd handle all that, but i'm sure it's something that comes with the territory.


----------



## jessicaftl

It looks like a fancier version of what I use, lol. I buy the cheapest one, honestly it is so easy to clean, I think it was $50? And with the little ones you get used to it. I do let my little ones run around often with just their diapers on, and they usually tell me before they need to pee so I can put one on (not ready for the training yet though). She did stand at the back door for awhile, probably was trying to tell me then. It was my own fault for not going to her at that moment, but either way I don't usually mind cleaning up the mess. As for my oldest, he's at that age where he has pre-teen attitude and tries to boss his brother and sister around, so I put my foot down immediately. 
And thanks! I took a few bump pics, the best ones I took were in the bathroom but I didn't realize the toilet was there so I decided to pick one of the ones I took in the bedroom instead :haha:


----------



## StarGazerRose

Random, but I just found out my SIL is pregnant again too! (Like while on vacation she bought a test ) Family is growing :D

That chair is a little bells-and-whistles for me, but I reallllly liked the one I found for my friend years ago and was like, I'm getting one too! They added the swivel feature, but i LOVE that it's transitional (honestly my favorite part)

Oh I'd probably do the diaper only thing for a while, idk how long though. 

I take my pictures in our hall way with a mirror. So you see my linen door and i try not to get the bathroom in the picture either. I probably would do better taking it the opposite direction, but eh... I have a few belly pictures from the other day and never put them in my app. (mostly cause my app is slow and is a pain to use)


----------



## jessicaftl

I only have like one mirror hanging and it is in the bathroom. Despite having bought our house two years ago we are still sorting things and organizing our place. Most of our stuff was stored and got ruined by mice and weather from where it was. And our house is pretty small, but luckily we are about done with all the getting things where they go. It helped to get that last wall down so now we can fit our other bed in that room when we need to. Everyone has their preferences in baby gear but honestly I enjoy being minimalistic (ie cheap). I wish I could say how much money I've saved doing cloth diapers, but they're worth it. I think I'll have to buy some more small ones when this one comes because I got rid of my first set. That chair does look good, very easy to clean. I also bought an old fashioned hand crank baby food grinder, I hardly used it, but it works great since I never bought the premade stuff. All that stuff gets expensive fast. My kids generally eat what I do, my three year old is picky but my almost two year old is okay eating mostly anything so far.


----------



## Sushai

Markswife I really hope you make it to term this time around or atleast close to. I worry about nicu stays with the twins, I cant imagine it with such a tiny premmie.

Bdb funny thing about the leg cramps and being on top. Thats the only position I can manage right now, sorry for the tmi but everything is so swollen and sore I cant handle other positions. 

Jessica I tend to get anxious about labour once the excitement about finding out about being pregnant calms down, which is pretty much a few hours later lol. Just imagining those pains makes me want to hyperventilate lol. Happy 19 weeks, woooo almost halfway! Beautiful bump by the way. 
I too will send you a private pm for the fb group, I still havent joined lol. 

Stargazer glad to hear you finally got your fridge. I cant imagine going without one. Also your plan to go with the flow is a great plan when it comes to labour, I didnt have any set plans or ideas for my first and just went along with things and things worked out pretty well. I did the same with my other two and managed to have relatively quick easy births. 

Afm, Ive caught a head cold and Im hating it. Being sick whilst pregnant is the worst. Im just glad the kids are on school holidays so Im not doing the whole mad school dash in the mornings.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - oooh yuck, sorry you're sick! I had one during first tri and it was the pits. Couldn't breathe, couldn't sleep.... ugh. :hugs: I was so anxious just like you're talking about like immediately after, about it all. Thank you about my bump, I've been feeling movement a bit more than usual today so I am a bit excited. Hoping I can feel on the outside soon enough! I hope you feel better soon!!

afm ugh, rich food last night made my tummy a bit upset but I'm okay now, just reaaaaly hungry again. I'm not even sure what to do about it at this point, except eat. I don't want to load up on carbs, but avocado or peanut butter in mass quantities doesn't sound as tasty as a piece of toast with a little of something on it. I'm sure I'll figure it all out soon enough. I hope everyone has a fun weekend. It's looking to be in the 90's here next week, and I got some new maternity clothes. Yay for a/c!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Morning ladies!
How is everyone feeling? Hope you all had a good weekend!
Cannot believe it is Monday again, I dont know about you guys but I feel this pregnancy is going pretty quickly! Be December before we even know it...

AFM, not much to report really. Heatwave in the UK is still happening, its pretty unbearable at times and the fans dont do a great deal ha! 
Still no movements really but my belly is popping out more. Got weird peach and nectarine cravings! I think its the juice and sugar from them...

We've agreed on our top 3 girl names which makes me happy but we have ZILCH, NADA, Nothing for a boys! Boy names are so hard


----------



## StarGazerRose

Urgh Monday ...
It's a cooler morning, which means i'm freezing!. Wrapping up in my coat, the space heater on and the door shut ... grrrr I really hope this place has heat during the winter! (even though I don't be here for most of it)

17 weeks today!
And my anxiety is manageable but there...
I don't feel a lot from Little Bit, and kinda worried that I haven't. Maybe I'm just not noticing when they wiggle around? idk but getting a little paranoid.

Had a dream about my teeth falling out, and another that is um.... lets just say gross (so I'll skip telling what that one was about) But looking them up it's about "losing control" which eh I get ... so seems normal pregnancy dream stuff.

As for names, I have two boy names (1 is a gimmie cause hubby wants to pass his name), and we have 1 girl name. I can't think of girl names for nothing! I've even been though all those articles and on pinterest for names, and nothing makes me wanna name my kid any of those names.

For my office, they are supposed to be taking my door to install a window in it (kinda give me a peek into the world outside my little box -- which is basically to a hallway, where a bunch of people walk by)
That was supposed to be done last week.....and 2 months ago my desk was supposed to be moved.... 
Honestly, as nice as it sounds, I won't believe it until my door is missing and my desk is turned.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies!
Hope everyone had a decent weekend, yes it does seem to be flying by.

Buttercup - Boy names are always so difficult for us, even though we have two lol. It will be hot here this week, luckily it is cloudy today, but later this week it will be upper 90s, which is about 35.5 C. Fans never do much but blow that hot air around. I hope you are finding some way to get sleep and stay somewhat comfortable!

StarGazer - I also had some odd dreams last night, not always fun and certainly nothing too exciting. Happy 17 weeks! Almost to that halfway point :happydance:. You'll likely start feeling movements more and more as you get there. This being my fourth and I still don't feel them regularly, maybe a few times a day. I am wondering if I have an anterior placenta again? That really does affect how you feel the little one moving about. Names can take time to figure out, but once you find the one it just works right in your head. I didn't pick names out for my first two until almost at the end, and when we didn't know gender for our third we picked out her name easily (for girl at least) because of I think my dh great grandmother. I always end up calling them nicknames anyway :haha:. I hope you can get some decent temps in your office. It is a bit cooler here too today and I am looking forward to it. 

afm - not much going on here. Today is my birthday, so I'll be having a tasty dinner and my ice cream cake I went and picked up yesterday from the city. We went into the hardware store yesterday and bought some good stuff to continue cleaning and organizing our house, so that was nice. We fenced our berry bushes in the backyard to keep the little ones out, of course my daughter was caught not once, but twice inside the area because she managed to go underneath the fence. I had to chase her around while she laughed hysterically :blush:.


----------



## bdb84

Happy birthday, Jessica! :flower:

Star- Happy 17 weeks! 

Buttercup- Is central air not common for the homes in the UK? I know in parts of the states it is normal for people to not have air conditioning in their homes. For me, it's hard to wrap my head around because we have heat practically year around, but I guess it makes sense that other, normally cooler, areas do not tend to need central air on a regular basis. 

AFM- We had a nice weekend. Saturday we went to a BBQ with family and then got to be 'adults' that night and go to one of our friend's birthday get togethers. DH let loose and drank some and I was the trusty Designated Driver :haha: Sunday we took the kids to the beach for most of the day and then had dinner at my FIL's.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I know by law (at least in NC) you are only required to have heat. My neighbor's house is rented, and they have a separate unit for the air cause they only have a heater unit attached to the house. [one of the old neighbors mentioned they didn't have air]

Oh yeah Happy Birthday Jessica! Enjoy that cake!
Kids do enjoy being chased ... even when they aren't supposed to be where they are.

I finally found my cake i've been wanting. I bought it and stuck it in the fridge. I'm waiting to eat some of it tonight (maybe......)

I'm normally good with names, but Hubby has to like 'em too, so that's what's making it harder. He can't really imagine many names with our last name that "work" ... so he turns down most of them.

My nurses told me my uterus is in the right position, i just think baby is swimming around and never near where I can feel while I'm wake.
I wanna say i felt a little something early, as I was *cough* "napping" leaned over my desk. Probably cause all that area was more compressed. idk I was in and out so who knows.


----------



## jessicaftl

Thank you ladies, for the birthday wishes :)

Bdb - hope you fun with your adult time! It's been years since I've had that, we have no friends or family nearby and my oldest isn't quite old enough to be alone long. 

StarGazer - Ooh what kind of cake did you get? Dh and I always pick out names together. Yesterday we actually picked out a boy name but I'm not sure on the girl name yet. I have some I like but nothing has jumped out at me just yet. My kids love being chased, my daughter is quite the little hellion when she wants to be, but generally she is quiet and happy and calm. She is a bit of a klutz like her father, though, and she is a climber. I call her my little troll, mainly because her hair sticks out all over, and her belly button kind of sticks out and reminds me of the little gem those trolls had back in the 90s lol. 

Already one of those Mondays where I'd love to crawl back in bed and do nothing but I did manage to clean the kitchen, wash diapers, fold clothes and do some crochet work on my blanket. I still want to vacuum and I need to get out some food to cook for dinner before too late. And I'll pop on the treadmill here shortly. I'm planning to make a copycat recipe I love called bowtie festival, but it is an asiago cheese sauce with a basic cream sauce with pasta, grilled chicken, tomatoes, red onion, and bacon. It is very rich, but tasty. I might even make some breadsticks to go with! The cake I picked out was mint ice cream with chocolate cake and white frosting. Mmm, :haha:


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jess -- It's just a white vanilla cake. Nothing special, but that's what I've been wanting. - Hubby said that pretty much as long as he gets to pass on his name, he's fine with whatever I come up with. But I still run it by him, and make sure that he doesn't like "hate" it or anything. - LOL Trolls ... reminds me, my email update said that week 17 baby is the size of a small troll doll (5.1in) haha! I loved those things I had a million of them! - It seems you got a lot done! I'm impressed, but honestly if I were home, i'd probably be doing the same.

I've had a rough Monday. My tummy has been flipping all day. I managed to eat a taco, but still eyeing my burrito is making me ill, even though i need to eat everything is blech to me. Going to get a cup of water seems like an ordeal, but I might have to, to see if taking a zantac will help. I spent most of the afternoon staring at my computer, attempting to work, but failing. I had to call to pay a bill cause the site was down at 6:30 this morning, then had to call and find out about this stupid insurance that i was denied (to find out that I couldn't get it if i got approved for medicaid ... which they would have just told me that .... Honestly should have called them first, but couldn't find their number, so i spent like 45 mins on the phone with the stupid Obama care lady ....trying to sell me insurance that I don't need/want.)
But my WORK insurance is set up and ready to go! Super excited about that! Got confirmation this morning that it's ready and they can get my number so i can give it to the doc for my appointment next wednesday. And my cards will be coming soon!!!

Urgh just wish I was having a better day :/ 
An hour and 45 mins left .....plus an hour ride home .....I just wanna sleep to make this week go by.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - honestly white cake is probably my favorite, but carrot cake is a close second lol. I have a homemade recipe that I use these rainbow carrots for and it is so amazing... yummy lol. I think I had quite a few of those little trolls too, and even some of the miniature ones. I remember I had one that giggled when you pushed the little gem on its tummy Haha. How is your fridge going for you? I always feel like I could get more done around the house but dh always tells me he doesn't care. I do get a little antsy and pregnancy just makes it worse. Especially whenI start nesting. I've already got big plans to clean my microwave and fridge soon. Tacos sound amazing right now, lol. I'm eating a big salad with rotisserie chicken, seeds, tomatoes, spicy peppers, and Asian sesame dressing. My kids are eating all the chicken and seeds lol. I hope your tummy feels a bit more food ready when you get to your cake hehe.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Fridge is doing well. Hubby turned the temp down so it's nice and cold! I think I might attempt some milk again (i think that being pregnant made me super sensitive to the old fridge not working, and i tasted the sour milk before it was actually sour) but idk ... but i might try it again. 

I am curious how crazy I'll go during nesting. I normally want to clean my house all the time, but I'm usually so busy that when I have free time I want to relax rather than clean. But Hubby and I "tried" to agree on the terms of cleaning ...and well I am supposed to do the yard, and he's supposed to do the inside. (and as per my last post about chores, you guys see where that stands) I'm pretty sure that I'll be going through the house like crazy! The WHOLE place needs to be overhauled from ceiling to carpet. I really can't wait until that room gets cleaned out and the wall put up. I wanna be able to see the space we have, just in time to start filling it up with toys and furniture.

I hope my tummy cooperates with me. If anything I want to just stab the cake with a fork and devour it and it make me feel all better. I think my favorite cake is called "hummingbird cake" ??? Its an all-spice cake that tastes amazing with cream cheese icing, and it often crumbles but its nice and moist still... mmm 

I want to eat the burrito i got with the taco, but .... i doubt I'll get to it :sad2: It's the reason i got food.......I might try to eat a bite, just to not waste it.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Wasn't feeling up to eating my cake. Jess I hope you got to enjoy yours!

The "night itching" omg ... so annoying! I'm not sure how much sleep I really got. I kept tossing and turning, and every 5 seconds I was scratching another spot. And my ears urgh! Behind my ears itch like crazy... then it switched to the inside. :( Still kept waking up to scratch something else.

Hubby wasn't feeling well last night nor this morning. And idk what it is, but he smells like nasty soggy old cereal and vinegar. Blek! Our morning routine involves us sharing the shower, with my head sticking out the curtain when he moves around in the water. I'm not sure how we're gonna manage this bathroom with a little one around (much less if we end up still here with second kid).

Hoping your girls' mornings are going better than my week so far.

--- Edit: Little one is pretty active this morning. Feeling little bubbles here and there. My morning pick me up. Just hope I can make it through the day on this "feeling" ---


----------



## jessicaftl

good morning!

StarGazer - I have indeed heard of hummingbird cake, but I don't think I've ever had it before. I do enjoy spice cake though! I am sorry you didn't get to enjoy your cake :(. I did have fun with mine, my kids also loved it :haha:. As for your itching, hoping it's just pregnancy, but your skin can get really dry from the hormones. My legs itch occasionally, usually from being a bit dry. Sorry your dh smells strongly, lol. Thankfully I don't usually deal with that, mine always smells sweet. He doesn't even have to wear deodorant, it's crazy. At least your little one is feeling more active and you are feeling it all! 

I'm doing okay, slept well last night, dh crawled in bed with me early this morning so that helped. It is cloudy and cool here for now, but the heat is coming. We've got advisories coming for later this week of upper 90s, still. I'll just be chilling and crocheting the last of my blanket up. Feeling more movement, and had some dreams about feeling movement on the outside. Can't wait for that. I always like to get videos of my bump moving side to side when they flop around in there lol.


----------



## bdb84

Good morning!

I am so over this heat and the swarms of mosquitoes already. Can it be November yet? Our Octobers are still hot. :( 

When does school resume where you ladies live? Here it's bright and early on August 13th so we just have one more month of vacation left. DS will be in 7th grade, DD1 in 3rd grade, and DD2 will be beginning a 2 days/week private preschool. It's just to get her out of the house and interacting with other 3 year olds.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I can't wait to see or feel when Little One is bigger to be seen kicking/flopping around. I've been told many times that it's such a exciting time. Most miss that point in pregnancy, others just comment on how funny it is to see the baby stretching out. Hubby's mom told me that i should use the baby's kicks to get back at him :haha: 

I'm just ready for 60-70's to return. Yesterday was SO nice! High was like 80 something, with a nice cool breeze. Even how crappy i felt I enjoyed being outside.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

BDB - Oh wow I cant believe you are half way through your holidays.
Here my boys break up on the 20th July and my eldest is back in On the 03rd September and my youngest on the 18th!
October is my favourite month (my bday month) and also AUTUMN/FALL!!!! i love it so much, can't wait to be all snuggled up with comfy jumpers and drinking hot chocolates with my big bump haha

Happy Birthday Jessica, sorry its late! Hope you have a fantastic day!!


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - my son does online public school and he doesn't resume until September. Luckily mosquitoes are not too bad here, of course I'm always the one to get mobbed by them too lol. 

StarGazer - I enjoy most aspects of pregnancy, movement is definitely one of the better parts too. Having a short torso mine tend to crumple up in all sorts of positions. My first two both had their cords wrapped around their neck and body, I don't think my dd did, but I'm not for sure. 

Buttercup - thank you! My birthday went pretty well, dh actually won a prize from a drawing :haha: at the local store, but my food was tasty and my day went smoothly. Fall is also my favorite season, it is so pretty around here, and I love the weather. 

I listened to the hb on my doppler and put it on the big potato lump by my belly button and heard the hb immediately, so assuming it was his(her) back up against the top there. Lost of squiggling around at the same time, too.


----------



## bdb84

Potato lump :haha: I have one, too, when I lay down.

Jessica- are you still tandem nursing? How is that going? 

Buttercup- I long for true Octobers. I always get so envious when I see my northern friends enjoying the cool weather and the beautiful fall scenery. Our good winters (they are hit or miss down here) are like most northerner's Autumn (minus most of the scenery), but we don't see that weather until December at the earliest.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica glad you had a lovely birthday and you got a scrummy cake. well done to your son too

Star sorry you werent up to eating your cake but hopefully youll feel better soon. Glad youve got a working fridge again yay and I hope hubby gets better soon

Bdb we have pre school here so my 3 year old has had a year of setting in to school life before starting for real in September 

Buttercup looks like our heatwave is set to continue for another week at least aaaagh Im struggling with the lack of air movement at night

Does anyone else have sooooo much wetness going on down there? I keep checking its just that and nothing more

We are off for a few days for a family get together which should be nice, especially getting breakfast and dinner cooked for us yay


----------



## Sushai

How long are your summer vacations over there? We dont get summer vacations. Our school year starts in January and the year is divided into 4 terms. We get two weeks holidays between terms except for end of year where we get 6. Its so different! 

Buttercupbabi we share a birthday month! Except over here its beautiful spring weather lol. 

Jessica happy belated birthday! Hope you had a great day and got spoilt!

MrsDuck Im having the same issue with wetness/discharge. Its super annoying and uncomfortable. It makes me somewhat paranoid also. Damn hormones!

Afm, Im still really sick. Ive made an appointment with my doctor for tomorrow as Im constantly blowing my nose and it just seems to block up instantly. At bedtime its horrible as the blockage gives me an awful headache. Ive also developed two cold sores and one of the is quite big. Its made half of my top lip swell. Im so over feeling rotten. 

Hope everyone else is feeling well.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no sushai sorry you are so ill, I hope your dr can give you something to make you feel better. I&#8217;ve had a chest cough and cold this past week, I&#8217;m just hoping I&#8217;m over the worst of it but nighttime is definitely the worst when you lay down

The wetness is making me paranoid too, it&#8217;s making me wonder if I&#8217;m leaking or even weeing sometimes, oh the joys of pregnancy

Our school hols are divided into the 4 seasons/terms too with a holiday at the end of each and a half term midway through then a longer Easter and Christmas off and the school year ends next week for us and they go back middle of Sept


----------



## StarGazerRose

Oh goodness Susahi! I hope the docs help you find relief! Being sick normally is bad enough...

Our schools are divided into 2 semesters. Starting in August til December, then second semester is January to May. There are week breaks in the middle of the semesters, but nothing crazy. The break between the semesters is kinda stupid but really only to give time off for holidays. They may let our earlier than December now idk for sure.
It's been a while since I've been in grade school.

Hubby is stressing less (from what I can tell) so he's feeling better. I wish the only time i got sick was when I was stressing! Life would be so nice, cause i don't stress nearly half as much as he does! LOL 
He's at home today... they don't have enough at work to keep 5 people busy, so he has the day off. --- Honestly the BEST part of that is...... I got to shower alone!
And tomorrow, I'm working from home cause he can't get it off (i hope you girls sense the annoyance in that statement) So I'll probably sleep in and take my time getting "ready" before hopping on my work computer.

Oh And I DID get to nibble at my cake last night!
After about a quarter of it I had enough of the icing, so I flipped it over and started eating the cake part of it. Then I was done... We'll see if I really want to eat more of it tonight or tomorrow.

Last night I had a sharp pain in the right side of my belly. I couldn't tell what it was. I don't think it was a Braxton Hicks thing, it was like i moved wrong or something. It faded away after a few seconds, so I didn't worry too much about it. I didn't get any other random pains since, so it might have just been a stretching pain...??


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - I say potato because it really does feel like one! LOL And my ticker shows the baby being the size of a sweet potato. Last night dh and I were feeling the lump move around, but no real kicks or squirming yet. I woke up in the middle of the night feeling lots of kicking down low, and yesterday I felt (for the first time) the rolling sensation when they go from way up high to way down low, so that was very exciting. As for tandem nursing, yes, my nipples are very sensitive and my supply is pretty low, but I nurse my dd once a day and my ds every couple of days so he doesn't forget how to latch when my supply comes back after delivery. It works for me because aversion gets really bad when my supply is so low, I had such a hard time of it last pregnancy! 

MrsDuck - Thank you! I did have a nice birthday, :). I, too, have a lot of wetness. I sometimes wear a panty liner, mainly when going out shopping. I've even had mucus like chunks, which I've heard is normal as well, since your plug is often "refreshing" or w/e. It's annoying, and sometimes it makes me itchy and I get paranoid there'll be blood or something. I hope your chest cold clears up soon, too.

Sushai - sorry you are so miserable. I really hope you can get something from the dr to help. Thank you for the birthday wishes! 

StarGazer - I hope you enjoyed that cake :haha:. Your sharp pain sounds like round ligament pain, and it's very common in second trimester. Usually when you cough or laugh or turn really quick, but I've had them while being lazy too. For me, braxton hicks weren't noticeable at all in my first pregnancy and they were generally painless. They also didn't start until closer to third trimester. I'm glad you got to shower alone. I wish I got to shower with my dh lol, but he really doesn't like it when I turn up the water so hot my skin turns pink.

afm - more strange dreams last night, some pretty naughty ones this morning as well:blush:. It's going to start getting hot today, so I'm going to stay inside as much as possible (except to water my berries). I've been feeling lots of movement the last couple days, enough to wake me up, probably from my vivid dreams making my heart race though. I notice a lot more movement after I get done on the treadmill. I can only imagine how this one will react to the other kids making all their noises. My ds sees me getting dressed in the morning and pokes my belly and asks if there's still a baby in there. He will be almost four when baby is here so I think he's pretty excited about it all. Don't think dd is as aware of it yet, but she'll be over two when baby is here, and not my lil baby anymore.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well the stupid ads made my page go unresponsive and I lost my whole post....

URGH... Now i have to remember what I was gonna post!


----------



## bdb84

Our summer vacation started May 24th and the kids go back to school on August 13th. So we have close to 3 months off during summer. I would much prefer year 'round schooling. I really enjoy vacation the first month but then after that the kids get bored and when they are bored the fighting is tenfold. It's much too hot for me to want to take them out to do things unless it involves the beach or pool. I don't become a fun mom until winter rolls around :lol:

The other day I thought my belly was beginning to pop out but I assume it was just a food belly because it's back to nothing today :( I only look pregnant when I am lying down. It still does concern me because with my other three pregnancies I was very obviously pregnant at this point. My bump was noticeable to others and I could only survive in maternity clothes. We've even had a couple of people gently ask DH if I miscarried (last week at a July 4th event) because I have no belly. 

But my uterus is measuring on track and last week the baby was measuring exactly on point, so I am just going to keep assuming that everything is okay. I do feel her kick daily so I know she's doing just fine. I just worry that a small belly will mean a small baby and I only want her to be healthy. 

Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## StarGazerRose

No worries about the ramble. That's what we're here for! :)

I did a comparison between one of my first belly pictures to a few weeks ago... And yeah I just look more fluffy, but most definitely can tell i have a belly! With my boobs bigger too it all looks proportional. If you didn't know me, you'd think I've just put on weight.
So without me noticing, I guess I have grown a belly. I just don't think it's the "pop" everyone keeps talking about.

My ears were killing me this morning. Pain like an infection was starting... Was annoyed driving to work having to hold my ear cause it hurt that much. Then the other started hurting :/
I'm thinking it might be linked to them itching the past few weeks. 
I just hope it doesn't turn into an infection. I'm already dealing with the "allergy" issues that come when pregnant.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - part of the reason I do the bigger posts from my computer, no ads lol. Hope you can remember what you had written down. Sometimes my kids press my mouse buttons or macro keys and reset my browser and I lose my posts, very frustrating. 

bdb - I hear yah on the vacation, once the first month is done my son gets pushy and misbehaves so much he ends up in timeout for a lot of the time. I wish my bump wasn't quite so obvious, I feel huge already and I'm a bit upset my weight gain is so much again. I primarily eat well, with Saturdays being the day I have my junk foods, but I have tried to eat bare minimum calories and it doesn't work, I end up feeling terrible! I bet your bump will show more and more. Mine is like a huge alien lump when I'm on my back and well, Haha. Dh always snickers at it. I am so thankful it doesn't get too hot here, I can't even imagine being in that heat for so long, and the mosquitos. Here we have to worry about ticks, and those are not too hard to keep off with the right sprays.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I have terrible allergies and rhinitis from pregnancy does not help, my ears are also soooo itchy on the inside, they end up sore from my sinuses. And I spend a good bit of my mornings blowing my nose because of the rhinitis. It isn't uncommon but I haven't heard of many women having it that bad. Guess I'm just unlucky. I'm sure it is just hormone related. Something I read about the estrogen and progesterone makes your mucus membranes swell up or something. Also can make your nose bleed. As for the belly, I remembered last night when I was just mid 30 weeks and overheard a group of young kids ask amongst themselves is I was pregnant or just fat. I just looked at them and responded with I'm pregnant, thanks for asking! They looked embarrassed.


----------



## markswife10

bdb, if it makes you feel better, I learned the hard way last pregnancy that belly size =/= to the baby size (even uterus measurements). I was showing pretty good at 27 weeks and my uterus was measuring on point, but DD was a month behind in growth when they delivered her at 27w 4d. So even if your belly is showing a lot and uterus is on track or even measuring ahead is no indication of baby's true size. I'm sure you'll pop any day now :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jess -- I'm on my work computer, and trying not to install a bunch of stuff. I'm sure they won't mind a few ad blockers, which I might install. But I'm also using the safe mode to do ... *cough* non-work related things/searches. I'm not sure if safe mode uses the ad blockers or not.
Good thing setting those kids straight! I hate nosy people. 
I have a little wobble when i walk, so i'm sure it will be _quite_ obvious soon to those who don't know. I try not to accentuate it, but sometimes it just "happens" :haha:

I really have not attention span to do my work today. .... :blush: But I have it open and I _have_ worked on something, just no where near what I should be doing.
And tomorrow got changed so I get to make my lovely trip to the office, and loose my peaceful shower time again. (I guess i wouldn't mind if a)i didn't feel uneasy every morning [and that actually is a normal thing, not a pregnancy thing], b) my nose wasn't offended by hubby, c)there was just a foot more space in that room)

Anyways ...i should attempt to work *cough* :haha:


----------



## jessicaftl

I think ad blockers work in safe mode. but I'm not for sure lol. I definitely can relate on the attention span: I dont feel like doing anything today. I haven't even cleaned up dishes from this morning yet. I have a little headache that is going away and I'm nibbling some garlic soup and talking to dh on his lunch break.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I work best in the afternoons (contrary to popular believe that mornings should be the most productive) After lunch I'm a working machine. Mornings I could careless if the world ended. 
I think I just have SO much going on that data entry is the last thing I wanna be working on. Mainly cause i know that all i have to do is look at it and it's done. -- I'm hoping they give me more power to do stuff with the site after baby is born. ---- That's Probably the main thing. 
At my old job where i did a-z ... and now i'm just z and a few y's ... it's hard to stay productive and still have stuff to do.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Bdb - bless you hun! Im 17 weeks today, have no bump and no movement! Ive even stopped having pregnant dreams because i just feel like Im not! 
My midwife checked my bump and was happy with it and the heartbeat was there... I mean I sure get some of the symptoms still like fatigue, leg cramps, stretching pains and nausea but other than that aint got a lot to base this on :(


----------



## StarGazerRose

So i wasn't terribly "hungry" last night, my dinner ended up being Popcorn and Ice Cream LOL
SUuper healthy!
I woke up hungry though, so I probably should have ate something more substantial. (luckily it didn't irritate my reflux, so I'm pretty happy about that)

Hubby had to leave early this morning, so I got my alone shower time. And since the delivery was rescheduled for tomorrow... provided his boss holds up his side of the bargain, he'll get to be off and I'll have another morning free in the shower! (Sounds so petty here and there) 
Life is gonna be interesting with a baby.... I really hope this bathroom suddenly decides to grow another foot or two!

Brrrr back again in this cold office. I can't win. No wonder why i'm so sleepy in here. I have to bundle up and i get comfortable and close my eyes.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!

buttercup - I hope you start feeling those kicks and jabs soon! I rarely have pregnant dreams myself, but just really vivid dreams. 

StarGazer - I had a couple tacos last night and as usual I was starving before I went to bed again lol. Honestly if I do one day of not eating enough I suffer for days afterward. I only get this while pregnant, not even while breastfeeding, this constant hunger. It's terrible. Popcorn is tasty though, and it's really not too unhealthy if you don't buy that bagged kind. We have only one bathroom in our house and we manage. It's pretty small, too.

I'm happy it's almost the weekend; this week did seem to go by quickly. Last night we went down to Costco so we wouldn't have to go out in the heat on the weekend. I bought another huge flat of the tasty organic blueberries for pie. Can't wait! Just have to keep the little ones out of it and I'll have enough. After making up my dh's lunch and cleaning the kitchen I ended up being up waay too late last night so I am pretty tired today.


----------



## StarGazerRose

OH Lawrd Jess ... 5 of you and 1 more with 1 bathroom ... I'd die!
When I was growing up we managed with 1 but I really worked around when my parents were in there. My brother moved out when I was in 8th grade, so honestly never had to deal with him much (I honestly don't even remember if he did use the bathroom LOL)
Our next house WILL have at least 2 bathrooms and a half. I'm _very_ adamant that I want 1 for hubby and me and 1 for the kid(s). I like the half bath so guests don't have to see our messes...

I had a dream there was an alligator under our dryer... I'm still trying to figure that out.
I think everyone else is having my pregnancy dreams. Everyone is saying they are dreaming I'm having a boy. I haven't dreamed about a baby in weeks. Sex dreams are common, but I think that's just deprivation LOL

I've noticed if I sit a little leaned forward, I can feel a little more bubbles than if i lean back or stand. So Little Bit is still flopping around in there.

My appointment to see Baby is next week.... Why can't it hurry up and get here???!!!!
I can't wait!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Haha we have a guest toilet downstairs, 1 family bathroom and 1 ensuite and to be honest having 3 toilet the kids can mess up is a NIGHTMARE!! im fed up of cleaning them all the time as noone else will... Sometimes I wish I only had 1 toilet or a cleaner :haha: I wish!!

Today my cesarean scar was really hurting and I looked in the mirror and realised my bump was really sticking out - couldnt believe it!
A few mums at school mentioned it - this has literally popped out over night! Seems really high though and hurting me a little bit - ill attach a photo...
 



Attached Files:







Bump 17weeks.png
File size: 274 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jessicaftl

Buttercup- what a cute bump! Honestly only having one bathroom is so much easier to clean. Our house is pretty small so cleaning is efficient and simple. Dh generally cleans the toilet because it is the one thing I don't like to clean. It doesn't help that when the people who remodeled it didn't put a wax ring in under the toilet so it leaks out on the floor, albeit slowly. It is a project we have coming up soon to fix. While I don't have a c/s scar, I've noticed my tattoos itch a lot sometimes and I get random itches and pains on old scars. 

StarGazer - My dh is very clean and I do enjoy being in his space often, My oldest doesn't hang in the bathroom except to do his business, brush teeth, wash hands, or shower. We have talked about getting a camping toilet. There is actually an old septic system on our property, but I don't know how functional it is. We definitely plan to build a small house out back, like a tiny house, so we will have to run line out there as well. Growing up my sister would spend forever in the bathroom, idk why. Even as an adult I do not like to be in there long, after my business in the morning, I shower and in total I'm in there for about 15 minutes max. Door is always welcome for my oldest if he has a bathroom emergency. 

Eating second breakfast now, and it was already getting hot outside when I was our watering my berries and my rosemary. I'll be inside crocheting (almost done) and cleaning today.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - next Tuesday night I have my 20w anatomy scan and I am so excited. I cannot wait to see the little one! I hope you get some good pics and we get to share them hehe.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Buttercup --- Yey for Bump! I can't wait for mine to make an appearance, but I have a few more weeks of looking "full" before it's noticeable.

I know cleaning all the bathrooms will be a pain of a chore, but honestly.... I'm just after the space and alone time. And to be able to enjoy a bath without feeling dirty just after getting in the clean water cause it looks nasty.


----------



## StarGazerRose

jessicaftl said:


> StarGazer - next Tuesday night I have my 20w anatomy scan and I am so excited. I cannot wait to see the little one! I hope you get some good pics and we get to share them hehe.

Here's to seeing out little Babies soon! :) :happydance:


----------



## jessicaftl

Ugh I know what you mean about a clean tub. We keep ours pretty clean because we bathe our kids in it every couple days, but I also rinse diapers out in it, so generally it is clean enough. I do not care for baths, I like showers lol, I think the only time I have taken a bath was right after my dd was born my stitches were sore and hemorrhoids were so itchy and painful. Post partum is honestly the worst lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well Hubby "said" he bleached the whole thing. But .... truthfully I don't know how to tell him that you have to SCRUB it too.
So where it "might" be "bacterial-ly" clean it's not really clean.
The walls need to be cleaned too.

Thus the reason why I tell him it needs to be cleaned again and again. Cause no matter how much bleach you pour in the tub and rub it with your hand... The walls, the ceiling, the window and blinds ... oh yeah the toilet and sink Don't clean themselves just by pouring bleach on them.
And now that I'm pregnant I shouldn't be messing with all those chemicals anyway, but I'm sure I'll be the one having to clean the stupid room.

I love baths, i really want to take one with some bath fizzers and lavender to help me relax some. But not doing it in a tub that looks like it's corroded ...
So that's honestly why the bathroom is my least favorite room. Now a shower, even though in the tub, is great, I can enjoy the hot steamy water. I really only like to sit when I have to shave (which currently is like every other week cause i'm lazy). 
But when Hubby is in the tub, curled up trying not to get water in his face from the shower, and legs in the only place to stand.... yup ... I hate it.

Sorry we keep talking about this :blush: it's just crazy how he doesn't get it, and I've tried to talk to him about it before. He gets mad at me for sleeping in (in the bed), but he gets up to sleep-in in the tub ... <insert Jackie Chan comic> I just don't get it! But he won't wake up and take a 10-15 min shower and get out so i can get up and take mine. *shakes head* idk


----------



## jessicaftl

I'm so sorry you have to deal with that lol. Honestly I'm so happy my dh is a clean freak like I am. The only exception I when he does dishes they are usually not the cleanest, lol, I call him "60%" because he doesn't do so well on the really stuck on stuff, granted wouldn't be so bad if they were rinsed out first, but we end up doing dishes together instead. He is like me where he enjoys cleaning, we put on some music and just go at it :haha:. But for real, it is hard to make time when life is busy. I'm trying to teach my oldest to help clean and take care of himself and he is at the age of puberty so it is especially important to learn this stuff. 

On a side note, I am sitting on my bed right now with my stomach growling. I bought a huge container of peanuts from Costco and they are soooo good. I'm gonna eat some with a little cheese while my little ones finish their nap!


----------



## dove830

HI ladies :wave:

So strictly because of my age, the risk of there being problems is 1:33. I have had 2 blood tests which bumped it to 1:110, or 0.91% chance of issues. They still consider that risk, so today I did the harmony test. Results will take a week. I'm starting to stress. I need to remind myself that there is a greater than 99% chance that everything is fine. Has anyone done this test? How did you stay sane while waiting for results??


----------



## Sushai

Jessica how do you deal with one bathroom? We have two and are seriously regretting not having put in a third when we were building. 
Id love to see the blanket your crotcheting once your done. Ive crotches two beanies and hope to add either teddy bear ears or a flower depending on genders. 

Stargazer, one week is not far away but when your anxious and cant wait for it it feels like the week drags by! 

Buttercupbabi what a gorgeous bump!

Dove, Ive no idea about the harmony test. All this testing is new to me and I opted out on having it done. Hopefully you get your results soon and the reassurance that all is ok. 

Afm, I ended up at the doctors yesterday. Turns out I have a sinus infection, the beginning of an ear infection and on top of that a virus too! Ive been given some antibiotics for the sinus and ear infection, hope they start working soon, Im so over feeling so terrible.


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - I'm also older, well not over 35, but I just turned 32 and decided to do the Harmony test this time around. My results came back normal or 1/10,000. I would freak out too, but honestly that is less than 1% of a chance something will be wrong and like 99% chance of being all okay, so yes, try to remind yourself that! 

Sushai - I'm glad you're here now, I was wondering about how you felt earlier. I'm glad that you went to the dr, sorry there are so many problems but I think you're on the right track with some antibiotics. Hopefully you'll start to feel better in the next couple days. Having one bathroom isn't too bad, I wouldn't mind another toilet though, eventually just in case there is an emergency. For now we have a bucket :haha:. I planned to post a pic of the blanket once I'm done (should be next week) at least on the FB group, I will here as well though. It looks massive, though!


----------



## markswife10

Well, anatomy ultrasound has confirmed, it's a boy!!! Meet Adam Michael <3 :cloud9::baby:
 



Attached Files:







36980726_10216412210193794_7293931856859234304_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well **** stupid ads ....
Let me get a ad remover and see if it helps my page from resetting every time i try to post.

I had a nice long response all typed up to all three of you, and now ..... nothing @[email protected]
I don't get why the page does that....


----------



## StarGazerRose

Ok ... Two ad blockers running .... (my luck it wouldn't reset me this time anyways)

Hubby grew up with his mom doing everything, and never had the boys help much. They were supposed to do "something" but Hubby got the sweeping the kitchen and bathroom floor. His mom cleaned the house every day, so there was never anything to sweep unless someone came in with dirty shoes.
My mom cleaned .... eh when she thought about it. My house was a realllllly old trailer, and I grew up thinking the dirt held it together, and in the very end... i still think that's what was keeping it going. Luckily my parents finally bought a double wide and tore that stupid old one down.
I try to clean the house as much as I can. My only day off being Sunday I'm pretty lazy and don't wanna do anything. I just wish that I had the time/gumption along with the thought to clean to actually pursue it. Hubby is supposed to clean the house, but unless he does it when I'm not around (and puts everything back exactly the way he found it.....) yeah.... 
So the house pretty much needs to be done from ceiling to carpet.... I'm pretty sure i'll be tearing apart stuff during my "nesting" period.


I opted out of most of the optional tests. I'm not at risk yet, and nothing they've said makes me think I am. I do have PCOS, so I'll probably do the diabetes test to make sure my insulin resistance isn't getting worse. Hubby thinks it's a waste of money, but I don't know how to explain it to him quickly (i'd literally have to explain PCOS to him again and how it can affect things though what what this test shows ...) ain't got time for that... 

Susahi, glad to see they gave you something and you find relief soon!


I have no clue what I can do at work today to keep my attention. I can't actually do any work because it will interfere with what the other girl is doing. So i'm probably gonna twiddle my thumbs, and stare at the screen for 8 hours. (At least I'm getting paid to do nothing!)


----------



## StarGazerRose

markswife10 said:


> Well, anatomy ultrasound has confirmed, it's a boy!!! Meet Adam Michael <3 :cloud9::baby:

Congrats!


----------



## jessicaftl

markswife - yaay congrats on the blue bump! Sooo exciting :)

StarGazer - I also have pcos, and the best way I had to control it was with eating better and regular exercise. I had years of infertility because I wasn't taking care of myself. Chances of having gestational diabetes can be higher with it, too. I try to limit empty carbs, myself, to just a little bit each day or having my junk food day on Saturday and that usually works just fine. You'll likely be offered the test around 28 weeks, though. As for cleaning, my dh's mom taught him how to be quite domesticated, he even knows how to sew. We both like a clean house and it is nearly impossible with young kids, but we do the best we can. I don't blame you for not wanting to do it on your day off, I also have those days where I just don't want to move. Nesting can really be fun if you give into it, lol. Can't wait to see how bad I get too, it's always different with each one! We'll have to compare notes :haha:

As for me: woo, 20 weeks officially halfway through. I know I'll go late, but still. Four more weeks until viability! Yesterday was hot, 100F (37.7C). I kept my house dark like a cave with the a/c running and it stayed fairly cool in here. Been feeling more and more movement. Can't wait for next week for my scan. Seems like mostly everyone has had theirs already. 

Today I'm going to make up a blueberry pie, can't wait to scarf that down tomorrow hehe. I hope everyone else is having a good Friday the 13th, and weekends :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

I used to eat a heck of a lot better at my parents house, and a little by myself. But with Hubby I kinda just eh ... He doesn't eat anything I like so I kinda buy stuff for him and manage to eat something of it or pick something else. He's a picky eater... and I don't like a select amount of foods. He says I'm just as picky cause I won't eat every kind of fruit and some other random things.
Most of the time if I want anything "healthy" I have to cook/make it. I've tried a few times. I planned a whole week of making dinner, even had plans to make Hubby something he would eat too. Something happened and I ended up wasting over 60+$ of food....So after that I kinda got disheartened and I really only buy things that I know I'll "make" and won't take more than 30 mins to whip up.
It's been just us for years, so meal planning sucks....And we usually just plan the day of what we're gonna eat.
In the end He's the meat man, and I'm vegetable girl! :haha: I could be a vegetarian if i wanted, but I love beef and chicken way too much!!!

I gained weight that I could get rid of, and mainly thought it was cause i went from a on-my-feet job to on-my-ass job (which is probably true). And in college when I was a size 5 I walked everywhere, across campus to and from class, hubby's room (well he wasn't hubby then) ... and then after school i just kept gaining weight.
I tried to get into an exercise plan but i ended up lazy and never got around to going through it. 
I joined a gym. I went for a few months. My gym partner who I started working out with was never off when I was. She liked doing weights more than me; so we didn't spend a ton of time together anyways. I love the treadmill and elliptical. But when I lost my job last year I didn't have money to keep going. I quit a few weeks before they let me go on the account I was only going once or twice a week, spending an hour there and going home.
I wanted Hubby to buy one for the house, but I'm afraid it would just become a clothing rack. :blush:


Hubby's at home monitoring his building being put up. We got our new fridge door! So that's done! (now just need to make sure they adjust our bill and find out when it's due)
So when I get home He'll be all excited and Hopefully he would have moved his tools out of the house so we can start feeling like that spare room actually has room! :haha: 

Yippie for 20 Weeks! Your ticker says a melon? (it's tiny hard to see) Must be a small melon, cause the ones i know are big!


----------



## jessicaftl

I saw how tiny that pic is, I'm considering changing my ticker to be easier to see lol. As for meal planning, I actually plan for a month, I write a menu down and stick to that generally. Since I stay home making dinners is a bit easier, but dh helps do the bigger recipes. I make almost everything from scratch though, even dough and pies and cookies. I had to teach myself a lot of what I do but it is so worth it. Dh isn't too picky, he enjoys trying new flavors. 
I'm glad you got your new fridge door lol. 
Tonight I'm planning on making calzone, trying out my new rolling pin instead of having to use a cup -.-.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I can cook, I just hate doing it. My mom made most of the main dishes, I put the veggies in a bowl and pushed the button on the microwave. I Love reading recipe books, but never make anything in them.
I'm not much of a home-body. I like being at home cause it's "my space". But after the past year of being stuck at home, I kinda got sick of it. The exception is if i'm having a bad day, I just wanna stay in bed and on the flip side is if the temp is just too unbearable.
As a kid, I spent all my time outside. I would bring as much crap as I could to my tree house and stay out there til the street lights came on, sometimes longer cause i was in my yard. But when my neighbors had a kid and she begged me to play with her everyday. I started to have my mom lie to her so i didn't have to go outside and entertain her. (Basically I grounded myself) -- Now I hate going outside because of bugs -- every flipping kind ...and I spend more time cleaning the porch, and by time i finish, it's not pretty outside anymore. Then the next time i want to go outside, the porch is already covered again. :/ Vicious cycle.

Using a cup to roll out dough isn't fun. I had to use a 2 liter soda bottle once, that was interesting. Was good for the "weight".


----------



## Sushai

Markswife congratulations on making team blue!!!

Stargazer, I too have pcos and the main issue affecting me was irregular cycles. I had 6 months of being on bc pills and that was the only thing that helped get everything back to a somewhat more regular pattern. This is also the reason why Ive had the gtt done already 2 weeks ago. 

Jessica happy halfway!!!

Afm, still feeling terrible. I hope these antibiotics kick in soon!


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - hoping meds help this weekend and you can get some proper rest and feeling better! How were your gtt results? Thank you for the 20w well wishes, I am so anxious for my scan on Tuesday, can't wait to see the little one.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Congrats on being team blue Markswife :blue:

Dove - Im 33 and will be 34 when this little bean arrives and although I still got low risk, I couldn't believe the difference in the Down Syndrome test from my previous pregnancy! 1st pregnancy I didnt even get an odd because it was totally unlikely, with 2nd it was 1 in 32000 and this time round it was 1 in 6000!! I may be low risk but still shocked me! 
I would have liked to have had that test done but in the UK they are £500+ and only a few clinics around me do it and would mean me travelling quite far still to get this done etc...! 

Afm, Im feeling the tinyest flutters but oh what a relief! I keep thinking its a internal twitch by my belly button but i doubt it! Although last week baby was on the left side where the MW felt it and found the heartbeat and weirdly now i can feel the firmess on my right side with the flutters!

TMI and embarrassing but i looked down at my bare belly earlier and its gone really hairy and dark (not manly/pubey hairy THANK GOD but hairy enough for me being a little embarrassed to show anyone)! its annoying because for a dark brunette im not hairy at all! xxx


----------



## jessicaftl

Buttercup - all of my body hair gets worse during pregnancy and it grows super fast. With pcos I already have issues with it and it does make me a little self conscious as well. You're definitely not alone there hehe. But yaaaay for flutters, so exciting.


----------



## MrsDuck

Dove I hope you get through the wait, I didn&#8217;t take the harmony test, but my age (will be 39 by the time baby is here) I think gave me 1:120 improved to 1:1200 with scan measurements and bloods etc. (It was something like 1:44000 for my dd) I&#8217;m sure your results will be fine but I know waiting for any type of results are awful 

Markswife yay for team blue

Sushai I hope you feel better soon 

Jessica happy halfway

Buttercup yay for popping, what a cute bump


----------



## Sushai

Jessica, my ob had said no news is good news re gtt. I havent heard anything and its been just over two weeks so Im guessing all is well. 

Buttercupbabi i too get the same re body hair. Damn Pcos! Yay for baby flutters! 

Afm, Im starting to feel a bit better. The one thing annoying me are these horrid cold sores, especially the one on my lip. Theyve dried out but now I need them to fall off and make my face feel a little bit normal. They look horrendous.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies!
I hope everyone's weekend went well. (Hoping those that haven't been feeling well, found some sort of relief)

I'm 18 weeks today!
Getting to see Little Bit on Wednesday!!! :wohoo:
(you can't tell i'm excited *giggle*)

_My PCOS Story_
 
My issues with PCOS was that for the longest time I couldn't figure out what was going on. When I first had my cycle it was still maybe twice a year... I thought nothing of it. "They" don't teach you that your cycles is supposed to be monthly, and that if you don't have one, or if it's super heavy you should talk to your doctor.......
I just thought I was lucky and didn't have to deal with it as much as other girls. 
Then when I was a bit older my mom said I should go on b/c. That regulated me, but I was only one it for a little more than a year when I got married.
After we were married I decided the beginning of the following year I'd stop and we'd try.
Spent years not knowing what was going on. Ended up on Provera, which did give me my cycles, but they never said what to do if my cycle doesn't return the next month. (naive girls don't ask questions) So again years on and off Provera and didn't have a clue what was going on. Doctors never explained anything to me. (Which kinda makes me mad now)
Finally had them do an ultrasound after a round of Clomid to find out that I did have PCOS... got to see all those lovely cysts...
Then was put on Letrozole for ... honestly idk how many rounds I did. 
An MD put me back on b/c to "reset" my cycles. Worst THING EVER! Wasted 3 months cause the first 2 I bled the whole time, third month I was sick ...
Then when my first round came back non-ovulatory I asked to up my dosage (since i'd been taking the same thing for a while)
and FINALLY got results viable to actually get pregnant. So I kept at it for another year.
Was gonna give up when BAM ... BABY!

I hate that I have a fuzzy belly.... It just looks funny. But i figured it was apart of hormone issues that come with PCOS, and probably all the crap I'm going through now.
I shave the middle part below my belly button -- started when I was a teen, and well... ya gotta keep doing it or it's a forest -- and as much of my nether regions I can get to
I try to keep up with it. I've been lazy and only shave my legs about once a week or every two. But my other bits I shave almost every day (just to keep it down and manageable)


I started to noticed a "blue" line running down my belly. It looks more like a blood vessel rather than the dark line everyone talks about. I wonder if this is my belly's version of it?

And my belly button is killing me :( I've noticed it's, not as "deep" and that the bottom is getting pushed some. So my uterus is growing!

I've had a few people comment that I'm showing, but I still say it's "fluff".
And my MIL commented that I have a waddle. >,< I'm not even to the point where I think i should be waddling. I guess my balance is off or something.


----------



## bdb84

Hey ladies, just checking in! I've been MIA for a few days but all is well. 

We began our second summer visitation with my step son and having him always limits my online time because he and DD2 together are NONSTOP! :haha: 

Markswife- congrats on your sweet little boy! <3


----------



## bdb84

Jessica mentioned viability and that posts sticks out to me right now because in one of our two delivering hospitals, we currently have a 22 weeker who is pushing through like a trooper! She's been earthside for 4 weeks now and crushing all of the odds. 

That's so crazy to me because that's only 2 weeks from my current gestation. Just knowing that there is even the slightest chance of survival makes this pregnancy seem even more real.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies!!

StarGazer - happy 18 weeks! My issues with pcos are a bit different, I was on the pill for most of high school and only stopped taking it when I was first with my dh and then I started taking it again so I could get healthier. It took a few years but I managed to get to where I wanted. I got pregnant with my second the first cycle I went off of the pill. I got pregnant with my third after my first returning post partum cycle from my second. (don't use ebf as birth control :haha:) and this one happened on the one and only time my dh didn't pull out in time. I only shave the dark fuzzy hairs "happy trail" when I'm going to be examined but generally it is not that dark and annoying. Sounds like the linea negra line.

Sushai - good to hear you're starting to feel a little relief. Sorry about your cold sores, really sucks when our immune system goes a bit slower! I'm hoping you'll feel 110% soon enough!! 

bdb - staying busy isn't always bad thing. 22 weeks is crazy early, I've never heard of one being born so early, but that is great news! 

afm, my scan is tomorrow and honestly I cannot wait. I always stress something will be wrong with anatomy or something, so it will definitely help to see that everything is going well. Plus I'd like to know where the placenta is. My scan isn't until 6:30 at night so I'll probably not upload a pic until Wednesday morning, maybe Tuesday night on the fb page if I have time. I think StarGazer, with yours being Wednesday, we'll have lots of fun stuff to see! 

I had a very busy weekend, we did what we wanted by getting some more shelving up and cleaning up all of the kids' toys. I managed to get all the toys organized into just three bins and honestly that is a huge deal. 

I've been feeling some movement, but I was so hyped up yesterday from doing cleaning and stuff I didn't even feel anything until I sat down to relax my aching back, then I felt kicks and rolling. It has been pretty hot here the last couple days and today will be just as hot as yesterday, probably close to 100, so I'll be inside doing more house stuff and finishing my blanket.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bdb wow that&#8217;s one little fighter, it&#8217;s amazing and fantastic news she&#8217;s doing so well

Jessica and star yay for your up and coming scans, I can&#8217;t wait to see pics, let the guessing commence haha


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jess -- I'll probably put up pictures Thursday. Usually I don't get on if i'm not at work (unless I'm super bored at home) But yeah there will be plenty of things to see and talk about the rest of the week.
The rolling feeling is pretty cool! Felt one yesterday. I'm trying to remember if I was on the couch or standing... but it was an odd feeling, but that's all I could chalk it up to.

I don't even know what to worry about with the anatomy, so I'm kinda just letting it be what it is. I think i'll worry when I get there and they say something.

Oh ... our dishwasher went over the weekend ... Yippie! another appliance down. I just hope that after I told Hubby that it wasn't gonna kill me to wash them by hand until we figure things out, is true... 
I had about two loads for the dishwasher ready when the thing copped out on me. I took two breaks washing things up. URGH Why is the kitchen floor always so freaking hard?!


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - staying team yellow again, so I'll definitely go for guesses for fun! 

StarGazer - lol I haven't had a dishwasher in soooo long. We live on a slab, so I can relate to the aching feet and back. Washing after five people takes time, best I've learned is rinsing does wonders. Since I do most everything from scratch sometimes I end up with a lot, but I can generally clean up fast, usually 15 minutes. I do them like twice a day. I hope you can fix it or replace it soon. Last summer our dryer went out again (the element) and shortly after we replaced it the seals went out in our washer... when it rains, it pours! They were older so we found it easier to replace them than to fix, but generally we fix all our stuff, dh is very handy. This weekend he took the toilet out to replace the wax ring, a simple job, but time consuming. 

My dd got her foot gashed up by the back door and it bled pretty badly. I sterilized it as best I could, dressed it and bandaged it. I'm sure she'll be okay, she seems in good spirits, but dh is worried. He wanted to leave work to come take her to the hospital. I don't think they can do much more than I did. Luckily it clotted quickly, even if it did bleed a bit at first. She is already running around again, so I'm feeling positive about it! One time my second son dropped a can on his toe and it was so swollen and looked terrible for weeks, it actually bruised and he had dried blood under his toenail until it grew out. I was really surprised he hadn't broken his toe. 
Can't wait for the scan pics, even if it is on Thursday. Not looking forward to that full bladder though, always my least favorite part &#128529;


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hubby is pretty good with things, but the only thing new when we bought the house was the stove. So I'm not surprised things are going, when we have no clue how long they've been in the house.
We did the toilet ring last year, but since it broke from the floor, even replacing the ring didn't help put it back down. (Plus I think Hubby said he did something ... i don't know I'm not involved in that)
Most of the time we really dirty up cups. I try to make sure that we use the same cup all day long instead of getting a new one. 
We really don't eat at home much... so we only dirty dishes when we either have to eat at home, or I'm tired of spending money.

Well. I have an intern that is gonna shadow me one this week. -- So we'll see if I can really post Thursday or not. I might have to close my tabs so that i'm not distracted.
I told him I don't have much to really do since the other lady is working on the Back end and I can't interfere with it by pushing data into the system. But I'll find something to show the girl.

I know a lot of you are home with the kids ... But any of you have a hard time staying awake during the day?
I'm struggling mainly in the mornings when I get to work. I eat a little breakfast and drink either water or a sprite... but then I zone out. 
I do well to stay awake sometimes, but I'm afraid someone is gonna come in when I'm knocked out. ( I can picture it now: mouth open, drool dripping down...snoring... LOL) 
I'm a bit bored at work. I'm fast and my tasks don't take me long to do. And when i'm done most of the time I'm still sitting around waiting on the computer to process stuff....
Just so tired at work and wanna curl in a ball and sleep til I wake up at home.
I'm pretty sure it's something like eat high fiber or something...urgh Honestly i think i need that contraption that squirts water on me if i start to lean forward :dohh:


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - yeah we have an old house as well, our stove was brand new but it was like the cheapest one so it really is a piece of crap. The one I've been eyeing at Costco is well over 2 grand, so after we replace our roof I'm planning to purchase that fancy stove hehe. I use ours many times a day and it is probably the only kitchen surface I dont clean often enough. I always beg dh to clean it because whenever I do it seems to get dirty immediately after LOL. One really crappy thing about being on a slab floor is that we cant have forced air unless we add ducts up on the ceiling (a distant plan we have) so I have multiple small air conditioner units in different spots to keep it reasonable in here. Dh says I make it too cold. Admittedly I wear a sweater in here when it is like 90 outside.
As for the staying awake thing, even though I am a morning person I feel a bit drowsy after my first breakfast settles unless I'm not sitting down. 
Hope having someone shadow you isn't too much of q struggle, I'd have a hard time with it hehe.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no Jessica I hope her foot is ok and doesn&#8217;t get infected, sounds like a good sign that she&#8217;s running around on it. I know you are team yellow, I can&#8217;t believe you will be keeping us all in suspense after our guessing haha 

oh no star sorry about the dishwasher. What will be next, these things normally happen in 3&#8217;s


----------



## MrsDuck

I don&#8217;t find I&#8217;m tired now but during the first tri I could have slept all day every day


----------



## StarGazerRose

MrsDuck said:


> oh no star sorry about the dishwasher. What will be next, these things normally happen in 3âs

Oh don't say that...... I can't afford something else to go :wacko:

Hubby is already paranoid. I'm surprised I'm so calm, but what am I gonna do? :shrug:

Yeah I don't know if it's just me, hormones, pregnancy, interrupted sleep, room temperature or what ....
I guess i'm gonna have to find something soon, or someone is gonna find out and I'm gonna get in trouble :nope:


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - I think she'll be okay, I immediately rinsed and sprayed with bactene and cleaned with sterile cotton, she was okay with the bandage on it but it fell off and she has been okay. If she has any noticeable infection I'll take her straight away to the dr for it to be seen. It does seem to look worse than feel because she's still climbing on everything and racing around the house. Time will tell. As for gender guesses I can't wait to get started with those :haha:!

StarGazer - I imagine it is normal to be tired, but it might be iron levels or even blood pressure being low. Mine was down in the 90s/50s during my last two pregnancies and I remember feeling dizzy and tired a lot at certain times. It is a lot of work for our bodies to help build another body so there is that hehe.


----------



## Sushai

Stargazer happy 18 weeks!! How exciting youll be getting your scan soon.

Bdb, 22 weeks so early thats so terryfing to go through but at the same time its amazing that something so small can survive at that gestation. 

Jessica yay for a scan soon. Thats great you tidied up the toys. In my house that is a huge challenge, we have a toy room but its usualy looking like a bomb went off in there. Im usually threatening the kids with a plastic bag if they dont keep it clean lol.

19 weeks for me today!! My scan is in exactly one week. To be honest Im very anxious and paranoid. I think it may be that I havent felt any movement this last week but that may also be due to the fact that both babies placentas are anterior which sucks big time, movement is such a big reassurance. Funnily enough all my babies have had anterior placentas, I wonder if thats got anything to do with me having a retroverted uterus? I havent felt any pregnancy symptoms just some spd but I think thats because the symptoms from being sick well and truly took over.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - I cannot wait to see your scan next week! Hoping you are on the mend now too. As for the toys, you can probably imagine three different age groups of kids with toys... I had sooo many I got rid of. I slimmed it down so much, I prefer the tidiness. I put the legos in their own area as well, but wooden blocks, tiny toy dinosaurs, they're in their own little bins to be played with separate. They still end up getting into my stuff instead anyway lol. I imagine babies not moving much is also because you feel so poorly. I had an anterior placenta last pregnancy, idk about this one yet as movement is pretty sporadic.


----------



## markswife10

Thanks everyone for the congrats on our little guy :blue:<3:baby::baby: We are in love already :cloud9::kiss:

Preemies are amazing! I remember seeing 23 weekers in the NICU when DD was there, and they did very well. It's amazing what little fighters they are! Our 27 weeker was sure a fighter even though she was only the size of a 23 weeker. 

I'm excited for everyones' scans coming up! Yay for more anatomy scans! Hope all goes well for everyone at the scans and that all the babies look perfect :cloud9: I know I was a bit nervous with them scrutinizing baby's anatomy, but all is well with our little man :) 

We have our gender reveal this Saturday, so that's exciting! I'm excited to not have to keep it a secret from everyone anymore lol (we've pretty much known since 14 weeks, but wanted to be 100% certain before doing the gender reveal lol, so it's been a LONG time keeping a secret lol).

19 weeks for me tomorrow!!!


----------



## dove830

Sushai said:


> Stargazer happy 18 weeks!! How exciting youll be getting your scan soon.
> 
> Bdb, 22 weeks so early thats so terryfing to go through but at the same time its amazing that something so small can survive at that gestation.
> 
> Jessica yay for a scan soon. Thats great you tidied up the toys. In my house that is a huge challenge, we have a toy room but its usualy looking like a bomb went off in there. Im usually threatening the kids with a plastic bag if they dont keep it clean lol.
> 
> 19 weeks for me today!! My scan is in exactly one week. To be honest Im very anxious and paranoid. I think it may be that I havent felt any movement this last week but that may also be due to the fact that both babies placentas are anterior which sucks big time, movement is such a big reassurance. Funnily enough all my babies have had anterior placentas, I wonder if thats got anything to do with me having a retroverted uterus? I havent felt any pregnancy symptoms just some spd but I think thats because the symptoms from being sick well and truly took over.

Funny, I have a tilted uterus also and all of my pregnancies I've had the placenta in front!


----------



## Sushai

Dove I wonder if the way our uterus is affects where baby implants, Im super curious now after reading that you have been the same.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies... *yawn*

I'm SO ready for tomorrow! (I'm hoping that I'll get to sleep in a little bit) Appointment is at 9a, and then my prenatal at 12:30p. 
I'm not really sure what more than a heartbeat scan and a blood pressure will be done at the prenatal appointment. I'm actually just glad that it's with the same doctor as last time. But idk what I'll tell her.... except my belly button hurts LOL

I love feeling Little Bit squirm around. At home I lean back in the couch and don't feel Baby as much, but as soon as I get in to work and sit at the desk, I feel little flutters. I'm ready to have a bigger belly to see those little feet roll around.
I just hope that they are cooperative with my scan tomorrow. Wiggling around makes it hard for them to get a good reading on stuff. I'm gonna have to drink a whole bottle of water on the way in :haha:
Honestly the only thing I'm nervous about is them being on time. The past few times something has happened where I'm not seen at the exact time I'm supposed to. (my first ultrasound was delayed like 20 mins, another visit was delayed almost an hour)

I really can't wait until I see Hubby with our baby. He's such an affectionate man. He makes me laugh the way he tries to act like Baby is talking to him when he puts his head on my tummy. He kisses my tummy every day and tells baby to be good. 

I looked in the mirror yesterday and noticed that from one side I look pregnant, and when I turn the other way I just look fat. So weird, but funny.
I also lathered my belly is some vitamin E, trying to help not have too many marks appear.


----------



## jessicaftl

markswife - ooh gender reveals! Hope it's fun for everyone and not having to keep secrets! Happy 19 weeks :). I'm also nervous for my scan, but just the general stuff like what ifs and such. I can't wait either though hehe.

StarGazer - love the squirmy feelings, they feel really strong too when you start getting into those 20 weeks. I hate the having to drink a bunch of water part of the ultrasound. Funny story, one time I had *too much* water in my bladder, after all that suffering. This time I was told 24 oz instead of 32, so that's a little bit better. I think the prenatal appts get more exciting after you get through a big chunk of second trimester, at least for me. I hope yours isn't delayed. I would think they wouldn't want you to suffer with a full bladder for so long. And for seeing dh with your baby, it's an indescribable feeling to see really! 

afm, scan isn't until 6:30 tonight so I have all day to go, but I am excited. Dh is going to stay home with the kids so I'll be out by myself for a few hours. I slept okay, a bit anxious though, and actually didn't wake up until about 4 am with my stomach in knots over hunger and my dd had come into my spot on the bed. She was a bit sore from her ankle, but otherwise she seems her usual self. 

Dh is working with a different place today, and wouldn't you know he has to be at work later which means he'll be cutting it close to getting home on time. I am almost done with my blanket, and if I go by my averages of what I do a day I should be done Friday. 

Can't wait to see the next few scans coming up!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Oh i forgot to mention (if I did i'm sorry)... My mom found a blanket my Grandmother started, she's gonna finish the rest, and then I'm gonna do the border.
I need to figure out if I wanna do the border in a color or not. The blanket is white right now. So i might pick something variegated just to have some fun with it, since baby won't know colors til later on :haha:

Hubby is planning on being Mr. Mom since i make more money. He's gonna work some days but will be home most of the week as far as i know. I just wanna find a schedule where I can be home some too. (Minus the first few weeks after Baby is born)

I'll probably chug a bottle or two of water on the way in. I really hope they don't make me wait long. Cause honestly I don't like holding it...I hold it enough at work cause the bathroom is across the building, and I don't like making the trip more than I have to.

Ooo I hope that your hubby makes home in time to watch the kiddos. Are they coming with to the scan?


----------



## jessicaftl

No, they'll stay home. The hospital is about an hour away, and since my appointment is at 6:30 I probably won't be home until after 8 or so and I hate jacking them around in the evenings in the car. I'm sure dh will be home in time. As for the blanket, I always use random colors, never really related to gender colors but my dd has a very bright blanket, I used black to contrast the colors, which made them pop out. I don't know how to knit or quilt, so I just stick to crocheting. As for your dh staying home moreso that's nice! My dh was a stay at home dad with his first son from his first marriage many years ago, such an underrated thing.

I love walking, and it's great exercise, so there's that to consider if you don't like walking to the bathroom hehe.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Ew yeah ... that's too late for the kids to be just heading home. 
(Reminded me of the time at my old job that a party of over 30 came in 5 til close (10p), with infants and toddlers ... and i'm just like "Go the F home" ... They could only order burgers or pancakes anyways cause we shut down most of the grills -- I was the cashier, so I had to find something to do for an hour til they left)

Hubby actually has been saying he'd love being Mr Mom since we got married. So we'll see how it goes :shrug:
He likes being at home. He plays video games and watches anime when he's off. (I think our kid will end up speaking japanese at one point LOL)

I know it's a good exercise, I shouldn't mind, but I don't like walking past peoples work stations (cubicles right next to the bathroom door) But honestly when the bladder ends up full later on, I probably won't care and just waddle my happy butt there.

Eating Panera for lunch! Soup and bread :haha: I redeemed a free sweet and got the pecan twists, so I'm gonna have a lovely counter productive lunch.


----------



## jessicaftl

I've never actually eaten at Panera Bread, but I've heard it is good. I'm eating stuffed shells I made this weekend with dd, she likes the cooked fresh spinach which is nice. 
My kids generally go to bed around 8 or 9, later in the summer because it is still light out. I was going to take them and dh with but it is going to be hot and I don't like to stick dh with the kids in a hospital for a half hour or better. I really wish he could be there but I should have pics to show him! After having my first and being a stay at home mom I spent a lot of time gaming and stuff, now I do gaming when I can but mostly spend time with the little ones and house work, usually incorporating them into the house stuff. 
And for the exercising, I didn't do it at all with my first pregnancy. I'm sooo glad I did during my others and this one. The only downfall I've had is that it can excite my bowels.
My dd ate like all of my food so I'll be having a huge salad soon. So anxious for my ultrasound tonight, haven't been noticing much movement yet today, but I've been busy so that is likely why. At least kitchen is cleaned and laundry done, have to bake some salmon early for dinner though so I can eat before I leave. Mmm...


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hubby tried to get me to game with him, but his level is SO far above me that I keep getting him killed cause he's worried about me :haha: So I kinda just let him play his XBox and play with his crowd. I game, in different ways. I fiddle with MineCraft on the computer (when I have time ...) but mainly I play my phone games.
I hate spinach ... even cooked, I know it doesn't have a "flavor" but I don't like it. I end up with a fork full and I'm like "what is this foreign stuff". I'll manage it if it's in small quantities, and it does have to be cooked if I eat it.

I have to stretch here and there, but I usually get my walking in between going in and out of work. My second job is retail, so I'm on my feet the whole time. I actually have to listen to my body when i need to sit. My blood sugar drops only when I'm there, so I have to sit down at least once during my shift and chow down on something with sugar in it. I'm not sure why it only drops while i'm there but it does....
Anyways, I "was" gonna be the work-out-pregnant-woman, and I just never got to it, especially while working at a job so far away from home. So, maybe the next one :blush: ???
If I can have a treadmill at home so I can manage something (but I doubt it will be in this house ... way too small)

Good Luck tonight Jess! I can't wait to see your little one's pictures!


[]i(OH btw, I have the intern on Thursday... all day :wacko: ... so I won't get my pictures up til Friday)[/i]


----------



## jessicaftl

I totally understand. I've had my treadmill for about six years or better, my dh actually strapped it on his back to carry it up the stairs to get it into our apartment when we had to move a couple years ago. I felt so terrible about that. He's so tiny I don't know how he manages to be so strong Haha. I cant wait to see your scan pics on Friday, hopefully you can at least check back in tomorrow and see mine. 
As for games, I'm a pretty avid gamer, Dh not so much, so I do PC games or my Switch. I do a couple on my phone, lol. I managed to find the mini nes classic for my birthday at Target, so I do play the older games too! I get dh to do Mario Kart with me and I laugh so hard at watching him come in last because he is so terrible at them. We have a lot of fun though!
Dh managed to get off around 1 so he will make it in time, I've been starving all day so I'm trying a pb and honey sandwich, one of my favorite sweet treats.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hope your scan went well Jess  xxx


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies!

Scan went well, I think, I'll hear back from my midwife soon. This little one was very stubborn the entire time. Had their face buried in my placenta. I'm measuring a little smaller for some reason, but I also did with my dd. I made sure to look away near all crotch shots so I didn't see anything. My placenta is anterior again, like with dd, which I suspected because movements have been so minimal or muffled. 

https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg576/jessicaftl99/20180718_065617_zps7kxwbjoo.jpg


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw so pleased your scan went well Jessica and such a cute little bump and baby. Sorry he/she was being stubborn but at least you didn&#8217;t get to see any dangly bits haha do you have a feeling on the gender? Do you get any more scans or is that it now until delivery? 

Star I can&#8217;t believe you are making us wait til Friday haha


----------



## StarGazerRose

My scan went great!
I have to upload my pictures, so Ill post them later. 
Heart beat was 164. 
All anatomy was on point and good. 
Baby measuring at 19 weeks (Im 18/2) only 5 days early. 
They did well not to show me what Baby is, but Im horrible at spotting the nub and non-nub so I wouldnt know. 
They took shots of all the bones, heart, hands/feet, and placenta is nice along the back, and far enough away from the canal. 
Baby was wiggling all around, making it hard to see some points but the tech went back to them later on. 
My mom stuck around and we went shopping. I bought new shirts and we looked at baby stuff. 

I hope everyones day is going well.


----------



## markswife10

So glad your scans went well Jessica and StarGazer! I have no clue how you gals have the patience to wait to find out gender lol. Lord knows I have no patience :blush::haha::haha:


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - thank you! I feel itll be a boy but it is measuring a bit behind and with an anterior placenta which I've only had with my dd. I thought my last one would be a boy and was wrong. Some days I'm for sure itll be one gender and then it changes the next :haha:. I did notice their face looks a lot like Dh this time though, a slender chin and face. 

StarGazer - so glad scan went well, I've been checking all morning to see your update hehe. Cannot wait to see the pic. Mine was also so stubborn and tech had to go back many times to get femur size and profile. Can't believe how much this one hid, literally burying their face in the placenta like they knew. I posted my pic on the fb group and got girl guesses. I'm thinking I'll post it here but there is so little to see except their spine and back of head so itll definitely be a surprise. Glad you didn't get spoiled on the gender!
Hope you had fun with your mom! 

afm I was not at all surprised finding out my placenta is anterior again, I've noticed movement all around the sides so this baby is moving and rolling around. Can't wait for more exciting movement though, like where I can poke them from the outside.


----------



## jessicaftl

For some reason I had to re upload the photo on photo bucket, but it should be showing now for you ladies.


----------



## jessicaftl

I think for me the thrill of the surprise is definitely motivation and it is a surprise like no other! I really want to know but I like not knowing until birth more, i guess if I had to describe it lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad your scan went well star, I cant wait to see your pics too

Jessica your bump looks like mine with dd and this time, so Id guess girl too but Im normally wrong so its likely to be a boy haha


----------



## jessicaftl

I actually dug out my old ultrasounds with dd and my second son and I can see differences and similarities, like the body build is smaller like dd but facially like my ds, which isn't saying much as he is very pretty and feminine like my dh lol. I just did the baking soda test and got boy from that!


----------



## Sushai

Jessica and stargazer glad to hear your scans went well. I did put on fb my guess for girl for you Jessica, but Im usually wrong lol. Stargazer cant wait to see pics!

MrsDuck Im another thats so impatient. Im literally counting down the days until my anatomy scan on Tuesday. The days are dragging which only makes it worse lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - I can't wait for your scan, I won't get another until baby is born unless there is a reason that comes up. Hope you get lots of pics! Guesses are always fun, and after my scan I can see it being a girl as well, but I'm reminding myself that it can go either way lol. Less than a week! Hope you're feeling better as well by now.


----------



## Sushai

Thank you Jessica. We will be finding out genders and Im so excited about it. Im really hoping for atleast one boy. This wont be my last scan, Im already booked in for monthly scans for the rest of my pregnancy and will require more if something comes up, which hopefully it doesnt. 
Im feeling a lot better although this cough is quite stubborn and is mainly due to phlegm which Im hopeless at getting out. The one thing bothering me is the cold sore on my lip, its in my way and I can feel it no matter what I do. I just want it to fall off so I can feel and look normal lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Fx you get at least one boy! All those extra scans will be exciting, at least. I'm glad you're feeling on the mend, coughs always take the longest to recover from. I hate any sore, scabs always take forever to heal.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Jess - i guessed girl for you! Just because it would be nice for ur little girl to have a sister 
Weirdly enough a woman I know whos always guessed a scan right says a boy has a pointy chin ! At12wks and girls are rounded chind lol so I go by that theory and its proven to be right.... so far anyway! 

Sushai - hope your coldsore clears up soon. Nothing worse then having a cold lingering around. I had chapped lips the other day due to the car aircon being on full blast. Its horrible
Looking forward to seeing your scan

I still have 2 weeks and 4days to go! Totally understand the thrill of a surprise. I loved the surprise last time but this time i wanna experience finding out at 20wks xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sushai no way could I wait and people buying us yellow and green stuff to be neutral would drive me bonkers too haha I hope you have a busy weekend so Tuesday gets here quicker. I hope you see dangly bits at your scan. Poor thing I hope you get better soon


----------



## markswife10

I will say the baking soda test was right for me. lol! I know it's an old wive's tale, but I've seen it right for so many people lol.


----------



## markswife10

I took pics of DD and put together our FB gender announcement :) I'm stoked about it! We will post it Saturday after our reveal party. I'm so excited! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







small.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies!

Buttercup - yeah I saw that guess, hehe. I kind of wish I'd had a scan around 12/14 weeks because those are the best to guess from but really it's all for fun. I would love to have another little girl, but I still feel deep down it is a boy. I guess we'll find out in 20 weeks :haha:. Cannot wait for your scan to find out what you're going to have!

markswife - lovely announcement! So cute! As for the baking soda test, I've read lots of mixed reviews but like you said it's just an old wive's tale. I've also heard you're more likely to have a girl with an anterior placenta which I had last time and this time. Still feel it'll be a boy though haha.

afm almost done with my blanket, so I'll definitely post a couple pics, likely tomorrow after it is done. Dh had to be at work super early this morning so of course I lost sleep stressing about that. Then I had some really odd dreams. Not much is going on for me here, hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## bdb84

I saw your scan yesterday, Jessica, but then got preoccupied with the kiddos. :cloud9: So glad it went well. 

Markswife- I love that announcement. 

For me, most "signs" were pointing to :blue: and we all know how that one turned up. But my kiddos have also been very backward with regard to the heart rate myth. My one boy's hb was always in the 160's whereas ALL three of my girls now have been in the 130's and 140's.


----------



## bdb84

I have two sickly three year olds here so my posting is very sporadic. They have coughs and nasty noses. Since they are both irritable, the fighting has been magnified. I don't think I'm going to make it :haha: But it's not like I have much choice. 

My three are leaving with their dad this weekend to go on a river vacation. Luckies! So it will just be DSS and me all next week.


----------



## MrsDuck

Markswife what a lovely announcement, so cute

Bdb I hope they get better soon. I too have a sick 4 year old at home this week with a sky high temp and now a rash

Does anyone get any (I don&#8217;t know how to describe it) I suppose sort of pressure in your bits. I had it for a few days about a week ago and again today. Not sure if it&#8217;s normal or should give the midwife a call as I don&#8217;t remember it last pregnancy and I&#8217;m only 18 weeks so surely baby isn&#8217;t big enough to effect it yet??


----------



## markswife10

Thanks everyone! 

bdb, most of my "old wive's tales" were pointing to girl for me, lol, but, yeah, he's ALL boy lol! :haha: Honestly this pregnancy has been SO similar to DD, that I wouldn't have been surprised if it was a girl, but nope. The baking soda test was one of the very few that was actually correct, lol!


----------



## markswife10

MrsDuck said:


> Does anyone get any (I dont know how to describe it) I suppose sort of pressure in your bits. I had it for a few days about a week ago and again today. Not sure if its normal or should give the midwife a call as I dont remember it last pregnancy and Im only 18 weeks so surely baby isnt big enough to effect it yet??

Are you sure it isn't lightning crotch? lol! I get that now and then :haha::wacko: Not sure what else the pressure would be, but I do know that pregnancy causes some crazy things to happen lol. If you are concerned and it would ease your mind, it doesn't hurt to call your midwife just for peace of mind.


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - thanks! I am sure if anything serious pops up I'll hear from my midwife or she'll talk to me about it at my appointment next week. But all my measurements that I saw (eyes were closed for the bottom half) were good and the tech told me what she could regarding things. Baby looks to be about 3/4 of a lb and I am measuring a day or so behind. Sorry you have some sick little ones! It's the worst, and especially in the summer time. Hope yours have some fun with their dad though!

MrsDuck - I've had that feeling, not very often, but it could be like markswife says: lightning crotch. Maybe baby hit a nerve? I hope your little one feels better soon, high fever and rash sound really uncomfortable! 

markswife - I did the baking soda test again this morning since my urine was much more concentrated and it was again fizzy! A lot of the old wive's tales I've done have been pointing to BOY. But, they also did with dd, :haha:. 

Listened to the hb after my shower and I can definitely tell this one likes to hide their body behind my placenta. They started kicking and squirming a lot too when I was listening.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw they are cheeky even at this tiny size, they definitely know where to hide.

Thanks ladies, it&#8217;s not a lightning pain I&#8217;m feeling, more like when you&#8217;ve got a full tampon kind of feeing


----------



## StarGazerRose

Afternoon ladies!
I was trying to upload my pictures, but I left my log in info at home, and I haven't the foggiest idea what it is.... I was trying really hard to post them today.....no such luck.

The intern shadowing is going ok......... I literally ran out of stuff to talk to her about at like 11a. She showed up early, so yeah, that didn't help me present information slower.
We're on lunch now -- I even devoured my half a sandwich from yesterday and trying to figure out what I'm gonna eat to keep me occupied til I get home.

I had a whole post typed up when the intern showed up and had to close it...so I'm trying to remember what I was wanting to tell you all.......


Hubby thinks the Tech slipped what we're having...but I wasn't paying much attention to her. The only "crotch" area they showed was where the cord connects, but went to a thermal view to make sure that the cord was doing well and baby was squirming around so I don't even think I saw anything.

All the Wives' Tales are pointing to Girl. From my cravings to zits, to generally how I've been feeling.
Heart beat being well over 160 makes me think it's a girl too... BUT ..... Lord knows right! LOL 
It's fun to guess, cause truthfully that's all it is til baby comes!

MrsDuck -- I think I get that feeling too. I didn't know what it was called. Luckily it happens mainly when I'm at home and just kinda "cup" myself and sit down. Cause most of the time I can't walk when it's like that. Maybe it is the Lightening Crotch thing, but I thought that was something that happened later on when the baby hit something.

DBD -- oh no :( I hope the little ones get better soon. And you sanity stays intact. 

MarksWife -- That is too cute! I bet she had fun. Siblings always seem to enjoy helping reveal their brother/sisters.

(If I remember and have time when I get home, I'll upload my pictures and post them here....if not I'll do it in the morning)


----------



## MrsDuck

That&#8217;s it!!! Star, that&#8217;s exactly the feeling and that&#8217;s exactly what I do. There&#8217;s nothing sexy about pregnancy haha

Looking forward to seeing your scan pics. How long is the intern shadowing for? I hope this afternoon goes better


----------



## Sushai

Markswife I love your gender announcement!!

Bdb Im so sorry your kids are unwell. I hope they get better soon. 

MrsDuck I dont know what that feeling might be. It could possibly be baby likes sitting down low hence the full feeling. 

Stargazer hope youre able to upload the pics of your scan. I think were all wanting to have a look at your lo lol. 

Afm, Im slowly getting better. The scab on my lip fell off yesterday but it still bled, so now Ive a smaller scab in its place. Its 310am and my sleep has left me since just after 2am. This has become the norm somewhat most nights. Its super annoying as I wake incredibly tired. I end up usually falling asleep again just after 5 and am up around 7 as the kids have started school this week. I guess I better get used to not sleeping well as I doubt Ill get much sleep once babies are here.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I've also been hoping and waiting for a pic, expecting itll be tomorrow but either way excited to see little one. Mind can play tricks on you with those ultrasounds. I spent so much time looking at them to guess my dd I learned pretty quickly what the parts meant. Cant wait to take a few guesses though! Hopefully you have more of a chance soon to post lol

sushai - sounds like it is healing. As for sleep, ugh, it is honestly one of the few things I don't enjoy during pregnancy because it is soooo elusive. Either uncomfortable or hungry or allergies making it hard to breathe. Hoping you can get some extra sleep in there somewhere!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sushai glad you are starting to get better. I agree a lack of sleep is the worst, makes you feel rubbish and irritable all day long. I hope you can get a better sleep tomorrow to feel a bit more refreshed


----------



## dove830

For those with the full crotch feeling....have you noticed any pain while getting out of bed, or even just flipping from one side to the other? It sounds an awful lot like the start of SPD, which I had in my last pregnancy and I have been dreading it this time around. So far, so good for me though. FX


----------



## MrsDuck

I haven&#8217;t had any pain in my hips just the normal stretching twinges in my stomach when I move too quickly. I had that tampon needing to be changed feeling all yesterday and I thought I&#8217;d just give the midwife a quick call this morning but it has typically gone. Before yesterday I&#8217;ve only had it when I&#8217;ve needed the toilet so just put it down to being full, but yesterday the feeling just wouldn&#8217;t go


----------



## StarGazerRose

Gooooood Morning Ladies!

So the intern shadowing was only for yesterday... Poor thing had to suffer through me trying to find something to talk about for the whole day. I finished explaining things super early and :blush: I'm not doing much work right now so it was hard.
We ended up talking about movies and music and school most of the day. She's a junior in HS, smart cookie too, all AP (Advanced Placement) classes.
Glad she doesn't have to come back, cause I seriously have nothing to talk to her about today @[email protected]

As for the lady bits hurting, I only get it every so often. It's never when i'm getting in or out of bed, or when I'm standing up. It's random... I could literally be just sitting on the couch and <URGH>. 
I have my usual little stretching pains, but I'm getting used to those and just kinda rub at where it aches til it subsides (only a few seconds to a few minutes, but nothing of concern).


Alright ..... I know you all have been dying to see ....
Since they will be large I'll put them in spoilers.
I have three to share: A gorgeous profile, a straight on "I'm looking at you" and a 3D! (all portrait, no little bits to guess at)

ENJOY!

Profile:

Spoiler


"Hey you"

Spoiler


3D

Spoiler


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - woo, was excited to log in this morning and check and see. Lovely pics!! Did you find out where your placenta is? Those are some good shots. Mine never wanted to look at the "camera", but I did get to see squirming. Hoping you enjoyed every second of it. Now just the long wait until they're born!

MrsDuck - I cannot really say for the pressure down low, because the only time I had lots of pressure was during active labor, it seems mine generally hang out high until it's time to make their appearance. My third rested on my hips a lot more and it was incredibly painful at the last month of pregnancy. Hoping it's just baby moving around in odd spots.

AFM 21 weeks today (woohoo). Finished my blanket last night. It turned out super long: at least eight feet and about five feet wide. I'll post a pic later today. Dh and I are still trying to come up with a girl name but I think we've settled on a couple. I actually had some decent sleep last night, despite waking up ravenous this morning. I did stay up a little later than usual though, from reading my book. I know a couple of you have scans coming up next week (at least one) so I am super excited to see those pics. I'm feeling mine a little more, but nothing too wild yet. And nothing on the outside, which isn't surprising. Hoping everyone is having a lovely Friday!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Jess!!!
I can't wait to see your blanket!
I've been going to bed earlier and earlier as much as I can cause I'm having issues staying awake at work. I figured if I got adequate sleep I should be more likely to be good at work (at least the early mornings that I despise anyways)

My placenta is along the back and far enough away from the canal. The tech measured it and didn't seemed concerned. 

Little Bit is very active in the mornings (or at least when I notice) Sitting at my desk i always feel little flutters here and there.
Yesterday I don't think Baby liked me coughing, cause it's like they kicked or punched me afterwards -- was cute. if it was a conscience or not.

I was surprised she got that shot. It's kinda cool. Baby kept moving it's arms and legs when the tech needed to take other shots, so it's a miracle she got those good ones when she did. Baby had their legs stretched out at one point, and the Tech got all excited cause it was time to check the leg bones, and then silly baby curled back up again.

I loved seeing my little on on the screen. I can't wait til they are in my arms! :dance:


----------



## jessicaftl

Mine was so stubborn during the scan, must have spent the entire time nudged against the placenta and the tech had me lie on my sides to try and coax them to turn around. I got a couple pics of baby yawning and waving. I did see their legs and arms moving quite a bit, but it all happened so fast and with the strange movements I had my eyes closed a good bit of the time so I wouldn't see genitals. I did look at one point when she was measuring femur length but I don't think I saw a penis, but I tried not to look for anything either. 
Have you made any guesses on gender? My three year old says he wants a little brother and my oldest said he wants another sister. I can't wait to be holding them in my arms as well, but I do try to enjoy pregnancy since this will be my last, and enjoying those flutters and kicks. This one is not quite as active as my second, more like my dd, calm and moving around at their own pace. 
I think they are aware of the noises and jostling, though.

https://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg576/jessicaftl99/37361146_10155324004286580_2905465506532163584_o_zpspgerr8nx.jpg


----------



## bdb84

Star- Baby is adorable! :cloud9: 

Sleep is hit or miss for me lately. Some nights I'll conk out and get a solid several hour stretch before waking. Other nights I'm up every hour, it seems, and it takes me just as long to fall asleep between stretches. 

Yay for 21 weeks, Jessica! :dance:

I am now able to see the baby's kicks from the outside if I'm watching closely. She seems to stop moving as soon as DH tries to see or feel, but I was able to get a short video yesterday where my belly very obviously does a little pop where her foot hits.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I just posted for some guesses, in the Gender Prediction forum.

I'm holding to my instincts, but I'm truthfully happy either way.
Hubby and a lot of others think I'm gonna have a boy, and my SIL will have a girl (even though she's way too early to even know anything more)
Plus Hubby thinks the Tech let it slip ... so i think that's why he's stuck on boy.

My dreams aren't of baby's lately, they are of toddlers. Last night it was a a boy that I was tickling in a stroller... (the dream is fading so i can't remember much more).

Jess what a lovely blanket! That's awesome! Your LO will love it!


Thanks DBD!!! 
I see my puffy cheeks in the profile. I really can't wait to see them! I LOVE baby cheeks, they are just too "pinchable" LOL


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - that is so exciting! I looove that part, I wish I'd taken more videos with the last ones, so this time around I know I'll take pics. Sleep for me is about the same, some nights are good and others I wake up constantly and toss and turn for hours it seems. Thanks, I took a bump pic, as I feel so huge already haha.

StarGazer - Thank you! I am thankful it is long enough that dh will be able to lie under it comfortably if he so chooses but he is more hands-on, letting baby sleep on his chest (I do it too, it's so cozy). Maybe the tech did slip, lol, a penis is super obvious too on the ultrasound, especially if they're flashing the goods. Both of my boys liked having their legs open it was pretty obvious what they have :haha:. Mind can play tricks on you too, you might think you see or hear something after you think on it too much.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica the blanket is gorgeous and yay for 21 weeks

Star excellent pics and I&#8217;m also going boy

Bdb yay for nice strong kicks, I can&#8217;t wait to start seeing my belly move


----------



## StarGazerRose

Most of my dreams have been boy related, so that's kinda why i'd be more inclined to lean that way.... but I still have a "girl" feeling.... My face is kinda boyish, so idk...... :shrug:

I didn't look away during any of the scan unless I was looking at my mom or Hubby. But I wasn't really "looking" for it either. So I have no clue! All i saw was the "cord" which covered like most of the bottom area...

We've already decided on nicknames for the kid no matter which way it goes. Since Hubby is the third, he wants to pass long his name. So if it's a boy he'll probably get called "Four". And if it's a girl her nickname will be "Care Bear". 

Thanks MrsDuck!


----------



## jessicaftl

I thought boy as well when I looked at them, the head shape and body look boyish with a shorter torso. It is always exciting to see the different combinations two sets of genetics can make. My dh is so feminine looking there is no way I could be sure going by facial structure.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Based on all that I'm leaning towards boy. I tried to look up the skull theory and i'm getting both, cause i can't see exactly where the jaw is cause those puffy cheeks.


----------



## Sushai

Stargazer love the pictures, too cute!!! You were given some really great shots. 

Jessica happy 21 weeks!! I was just thinking how crazy it is that well all soon be in countdown as we near the end. 

Afm, insomnia has hit once again, its 3am over here and Im wide awake, ugh! Luckily its saturday and Im hoping he kids will sleep in till close to 8 as theyve been wanting to do all week.
In other news, DH managed to get half day off for our scan on Tuesday and Im super excited about that as I really wanted to share this moment with him. Cant wait for Tuesday!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks Sushai!!!

I hate that you are awake at this hour :( I'm hoping you can find some more sleep somehow! (and that the kids let you sleep if/when you finally get back to sleep)

Oh yeah counting down will be awesome! Since Baby is measuring big, I might be do sooner than expected! They didn't change my date since it's only 5 days (and i think they said they only change it if it's over a week or more), but it's kinda cool that babies can grow faster than how far along we are. 
I'm just hoping that Baby isn't huge! My mom already told me that I should have a baby around 8.5-9 lbs unless Hubby was bigger.... I need to find his little birth cross stitch and see what it says.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - I am also excited for your scan and yaaaay dh gets to be there as well! It is crazy we are close headed through second trimester so fast. Sorry about the insomnia, like I said earlier some nights I get the same thing and others I sleep most of the night. I've found no change in my routine works, maybe eating a snack before bed, but I'm always soooooo hungry when I get up. I hope you can get some rest soon. 

StarGazer - all my kids had big cheeks and big doe eyes mainly because of me, but they changed a bit over the years. It is crazy how they all look so much like dh but I can see my own features in the mix. I think skull theory works best for the 14 week scan. I looked at my dd and second ds scans I have tucked away and they both have distinctive features lol. I can never tell really.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jess --
I only have a 10 week (which was supposed to be closer to 8, but the time didn't work out) and this 18 week ... So I guess I'm SOL then lol

My little nephew looks exactly like his dad 
(I stared at pictures of Hubby and his brother as kids for a LONG time -- his mom had collages on the living room walls up until maybe 3-4 years ago -- i'd been around the family for probably close to 15 years now)
I try really hard to find similarities that look like his mom and I got nothing... So at 2 he's still very much his dad.


----------



## StarGazerRose

(Sorry ladies ... i'm bored at work ... ) I'm listening to music, Chatting with you, Chatting with a friend and slowing renaming PDF's


----------



## jessicaftl

I'm playing my snes and listening to my bluetooth speaker lol. Dh has a huge green trunk full of pics and there are quite a few of him as an older child but only two when he was very small. He was a fat kid, I think since he was born well over 10 lbs he had some chunk on him. Of course he is super thin now Haha. He looks a lot like his mother and he has an Irish twin that does actually look a lot like him, as well. I didnt get pics of my first during my 20w scan, with the reasoning that he never stayed still. I was angry about it then, too. Luckily I got a 11w scan with my second. But with my third, because of all the issues I had getting insurance, I didn't even see a midwife until about 18 weeks along. This one does not kick and shift like my boys did, but it could be because I have an anterior placenta.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I have a bunch of pictures of me from baby through probably around 10ish? idk how old i was... I have a few random teen ones, mainly school pics, the most recent picture I have is from Hubby's brother's wedding nearly 6 years ago. I have some more from the wedding I attended last month, but it's just me and the Bride.

I'm reliving some childhood music, that no one seems to play anymore... Just watched a 1980 concern/video OMG BIG HAIR was a THING! O_O I'm glad that I grew up past the craze!

Hubby looked SO different as a kid than he does now. And honestly since he grew out his hair and only trims his beard and 'stash ... I really haven't seem him with "neat and tidy" in a reallllllllly long time (like 5 years) I keep telling him he's gonna cut it when the baby comes, but he says no. :shrug: i'm trying to find the guy I married in the mess of his frizzy curly hair.
Hubby also has eye problems, so in a few of his childhood pictures he had a patch (which made for a really cute pirate for halloween that year)


----------



## jessicaftl

Aw, some people change a lot as they age, my dh looks stunning now as he did then, his hair is longer though, but it sticks out all over the place like he stuck his finger in a light socket. He says it keeps people at bay, but I don't think it works because he is very charismatic and people often approach him.
I am listening to my weekly streams on YouTube and watching the little ones play before they go to nap.


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend, I&#8217;m feeling very bloated today, more like 8 months pregnant haha hubby even commented &#8216;are you sure there is only one baby in there?&#8217; earlier.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi MrsDuck...
Oooh lovely,have you felt any movements yet?
My belly is getting bigger amd fitting nicely in maternity clothes but I barely get any flutters. Just a few little pokes now and again...

For the past 3 days, in the evening I have been getting pretty bad heart palpitations. I have an underactive thyroid and i think i should be getting this tested this week!! 1 thing after another...


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi buttercup happy 18 weeks. Some days I&#8217;m feeling lots of movement and other days hardly any which is a bit unnerving, I&#8217;ll be happier when it&#8217;s more constant. I have thyroid issues too (I don&#8217;t have a thyroid anymore following thyroid cancer) heart palpitations are horrible, get them to keep checking your levels, mine normally only get checked once a year now, but during pregnancy they check every month. Hope you can get your meds adjusted to feel more normal again. It&#8217;s amazing how tired/drained you can feel when your levels are off


----------



## MrsDuck

How are the uk mummies getting on with our continued heat wave? Looks like weve got at least another week of it, I suppose its nice for the school kids to have nice weather for a change for their summer hols


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies!
My weekend went well. Saturday was nice an easy at my other job. I was getting tired by the end, but being on my feet for almost 7 hours is kinda pushing it now a days. I made it through with out having to take a break (which is nice cause the breakroom is _just_ that far away that it's annoying to have to walk back to where my tables are)
Sunday was cool. Family (hubby's) always has breakfast at a local joint, and I only make it once in a while (cause it's god awful early on my day off) but with my sleep lately I was already in and out of it so i decided to get up and it was in time to join them :)
Hung out at their house for a few hours and chatted with his mom about baby stuff. Hubby was working on his truck....
Then we ended up going out to eat dinner with them too. 

I've noticed my "pregnancy allergies" are getting more annoying. I have to take a Claritin every few days to keep things at bay or I cough and have a sore throat.

I'm 19 weeks today!
Little Bit is wiggling around nice and early.
I'm starting to feel them more during the day when I'm not sitting, which is nice.

Went to get breakfast this morning and was mad that McDonald's was out of Sprite .... URGH ... How can you be out of SPRITE?!?!?!?! So I got Fanta Orange.... oh well...


----------



## StarGazerRose

This kid must love the morning hours...
They keep tickling me and it makes me jump.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies!!

MrsDuck - I always look huge by the end of the day, and it looks like mostly fat so I just try to ignore it, sometimes dh just calls me "fat" to make me laugh. Bloating is real though, haha. It's also hot in this part of the US and there are a lot of wildfires going on from lightning storms in our state, I can't imagine how you guys are doing over there though!

Buttercup - I am also getting heart palpitations, it's crazy, I never had this issue before. Sometimes my heart rate gets up to 120 just from walking around quickly. I am very active so it's strange for me. Hoping your thyroid testing goes just fine and meds adjust quickly. As for the movement, is it possible you have an anterior placenta? It could be blocking a lot of the movements you're having?? 

StarGazer - sounds like you had a busy weekend! Nothing wrong with getting up early in the morning :haha: I miss getting up way early with dh before he goes to work but I'm just too tired in the mornings I end up getting up closer to 5:30/6. As for the pregnancy allergies, I have them too and they are sooo annoying. I constantly have to blow my nose or suffer sneezing and end up with raw throat for a day or two. I feel you there, lol. I've never heard of a place being out of Sprite, but I suppose it happens :haha: hopefully the orange soda was okay. Yaay for feeling the wiggles! I actually was resting on the bed last Saturday and had my hand across my belly and felt such a strong kick that my hand got it too and woke up straight up (wasn't completely asleep but cozy). 

Afm - we also had a busy weekend. Dh worked a large part of Saturday and then we went into town to get onion rings (what I'd been craving all week) and an ice cream cone. Yesterday we went into the hardware store and got some more shelving and brackets to put up a couple huge shelves above my freezer. It was nice to finally get that done, and now I'm storing all my extra blankets and winter blankets up in vacuum sealing bags instead of having a bunch of storage bins :happydance:. 
I've been feeling lots of baby movement the last couple days, last night even noticed rolling from top to bottom quite a few times just while I was standing in the kitchen. Baby seems to be pretty active when I am not moving around, which is about typical. I have my midwife appointment on Wednesday evening, and it's going to be almost 100F (37C).


----------



## StarGazerRose

I enjoy my Sunday's I get to spend with his family. They are awesome. 

I'm not a morning person, never have, never will be. I just get up cause i have to be somewhere and do something. Hubby is the morning/afternoon/evening person and it irritates me that he can be wide awake when he gets up (unless he's sick, and then he's a monster)
Hubby managed to be off today. It's pouring rain, so the ONE thing he was gonna do he can't ... I just wish he'd do the MILLION of things around the house that need to be done *eyeroll* BUT ......... He'll be on his XBox and watching Anime most of the day.

I enjoy this little wiggling. I tried placing my hand on my belly to see if I could feel it from the outside yet, but it's not strong enough I guess. :/
It's just when all of a sudden Baby decides to move, and I'm not paying attention I jump. :haha: And where Baby is moving too, is an odd spot so I move cause it just feels weird. 
When I'm concentrating I don't jump, I just sit and feel the little one play around.

How are you ladies doing with getting SUPER hot???
I keep getting asked if i'm having hot flashes. It's not flashing by no means, it's sticking around. And after like more than 5 mins i'm fine again.
Except at work.... I'm freezing my tatas off the entire time! (which is not cool when they are already sensitive.)


----------



## jessicaftl

With pregnancy I can never regulate my heat very well. I have to sleep in a cold air conditioned room all of the hotter months. If I'm outside in the heat for a little bit I'm usually okay but I prefer to stay cool. 
I think babies know when you touch them because mine have always done the same thing you're describing. And I didnt feel it on the outside until just recently, like last week. 
Luckily I am a morning person but dh is not, he is like a zombie until late morning or right before lunch. My oldest and you best also seem to be morning people but my second ds definitely is not, he always has a meltdown when he wakes from his nap. 
Most of dh family does not live around here and my father lives a few hours away. I don't speak with my egg donor but she lives several hours away. I spend as much time as possible with DH when he is home. 
It looks to be hot here today so I'm sure I'll be parked inside soon enough.


----------



## bdb84

The heat down here is absolutely miserable. It's our humidity that gets us, so a 93F actual temp will have a real feel of 111 when the humidity gets factored in. I feel so bad for DH because he works in this weather. AFM I just stay inside as much as possible. Our electric bills have been ridiculous the past few months because our poor air conditioner only ever shuts off at night or early morning, but I cannot be hot in my own house. 

My 3 kiddos are with their dad on vacation right now having a blast and we dropped DSS off with his mom yesterday evening for a few days. We will pick him back up later this week. So that means I got to sleep in this morning! And I also get to for the next three mornings. It's pure bliss. 

I have no idea what to cook this week, though. I can't recall the last time I had to cook for just two people :haha: I'm used to making meals for a family of 5 & 6.


----------



## dove830

Heat wave is supposed to start up here this week too, and we will be camping. I told DH if it gets too hot, I'm leaving them there, and going home, lol. My comfort temperature is about 13....I love the Fall. Summer is miserable for me under normal conditions, nevermind while pregnant.


I think I may have felt the first few flutters yesterday, which was also 17 weeks for me. They were so faint, I'm not positive that's what they were, but they seemed to be in the spot where he/she likes to hang out, so maybe :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm normally cold, so I'm used to carrying a sweater or something to cover up with, so being hot is a strange thing for me. Our house usually sits at 75-76, and I'm probably going to have Hubby move it down to 73, since I keep getting hot.
But at work... I'm still cold... so the space heater is always on and my coat may or may not be on my shoulders.

My parents are seeming like they are making more of an appearance now that I'm pregnant. My mom really hated my husband for most of the time we were together (they had a huge disagreement when we were dating....and it stuck around for an annoying long of time) She's coming around more, being more talkative with him and stuff, so i think she's finally seeing he's not going anywhere. My dad loves everyone, so he's just "along for the ride" most of the time.
I'm hoping that they stick around more when the kid comes, cause i kinda hated that we always spent time with Hubby's parents and not mine. But when they never made time to see us, it's kinda hard to see them.... (if they needed something it was a 5 minute stop-by and drive off) now they actually wanna hang out.

I've been watching a bunch of youtube baby must-haves and regrets. .... Trying to find out what I should be putting on my registry. My issue is quantity. I mean most of the stuff I really only need 1 of, so I kinda just started picking different swaddlers of various pattern/color to put on there. If I take that kinda stuff off, i have like ....nothing for people to buy LOL
I'm going VERY simple and just things that have been getting the BEST reviews and things that I truely thing I'll need/use. I did see quite a few things I added that I might remove since 90% of people regretted them, but that's only a few items.
Yeah ... idk I feel i'm doing pretty good on knowing I don't want a lot of extra stuff, but the stuff i want/need is something our parents will help get us. I already have a craddle and a crib/bed (both of which will get decked out in whatever sheets from my registry)
I just don't know about how to go about a changing "table/station" ... I registered for this awesome foldable travel thing, but I wanted something at home so I put the pad and sheets on the list. You guys think that I'll really want/like that?! (Tiny house so I'll probably just get up and change them in their room if I get a "station" set up) And that travel thing is just for going out and about, and away from home.

IDK could use some ideas on things you guys loved/hated ...


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry you are all suffering with pregnancy allergies but yay for all the baby movements, some of mine feels fairly strong but I still can&#8217;t feel on the outside either 

Star, I was with my hubby for 10 years before we had a baby and his parents only visited twice in that time. THEN I had a baby and they were like a period, came every month and stayed with us for 4 or 5 days haha 

I never used a changing station I just used to lay her on the bed or sofa to change her. I used a bouncy/rocking baby seat and a dangling activity arch over a mat for when she was wriggling around in the floor. Get lots of muslins coz you&#8217;ll find you use them for everything 

Jessica those vacuum bags are excellent, I use them for everything I&#8217;m not using regularly eg spare pillows, blankets, quilts, jumpers during summer etc. They are fantastic for saving space

Bdb enjoy the peace and quiet and your lie ins While you can 

Dove when do you get your results back? Yay for feeling flutters


----------



## StarGazerRose

I added a playard cause the way our house is made, there are a lot of plugs and cords on the floor. They aren't standard outlets either ... So we can't hide all of them. This way baby can have a play area and I don't have to worry about things getting unplugged or baby hurt.
Hubby doesn't want baby gates up cause the dog runs from room to room and doesn't want him to get enclosed in the living room and not able to get his water/food when he needs it. (Which i get...) So yeah... just need to decided which of the three I added I really want.

I registered for an "active" play mat ... Let me find a pictures, it's hard to explain. Truthfully i was thinking about putting it IN the playard as long as it would fit.

Spoiler
It's a changeable thing...

As a simple mat:


With all the extra jazz:

(you store the balls in the head of the turtle)

I have muslin swaddlers, a few burp cloths, bibs...bibs and more bibs, hooded towels, cause I LOVE them, a small set of baby hats so that during the colder months baby's head doesn't get cold (set of 3), teethers, changing pad/covers, 2 different sound makers, newborn bottle set, 

I was thinking about adding the Bobby Lounger, boogie wipes, and there was something else .... i can't remember a.t.m. (something from the videos i watched today)

I was told bouncers are only good for a few months...but I know the purpose for them. The Rock n Play's seem to be a big on that is on both peoples regret and must-haves... so I don't know if I wanna get one or not. I really don't wanna get stuff that isn't easily stored or not used for long periods of time (at least over a year)
With a tiny house I don't wanna clutter it up and not use half the stuff. (everything we get will be opened sparingly)
No toys other than the play mat and one of the sound machines have been added to my registry.
I'm not adding clothes either. I know people will give me stuff that I won't even touch, so that why my registry is the bear minimum that I need/want.


----------



## Sushai

Hi ladies just popping in quickly.

20 weeks today and in just a few short hours I will be having my anatomy scan, yay! Im so excited and nervous I havent slept well lol. 

Just wanted to add about the heart palpitations. Ive gotten them this pregnancy, even when at rest. I asked my doctor and she said that its to do with the extra blood flow. She did request for me to have a test done, which I havent done, to rule anything out. Might ask my ob on Friday as she wants to deal with all my pregnancy stuff. Interestingly though, I also have thyroid issues like buttercupbabi, Ive had half of it removed due to nodules.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sushai -- I'll have to pop back in later tonight and see if you posted pictures!!!! 
So exciting!!!


----------



## dove830

MrsDuck said:


> Sorry you are all suffering with pregnancy allergies but yay for all the baby movements, some of mine feels fairly strong but I still cant feel on the outside either
> 
> Star, I was with my hubby for 10 years before we had a baby and his parents only visited twice in that time. THEN I had a baby and they were like a period, came every month and stayed with us for 4 or 5 days haha
> 
> I never used a changing station I just used to lay her on the bed or sofa to change her. I used a bouncy/rocking baby seat and a dangling activity arch over a mat for when she was wriggling around in the floor. Get lots of muslins coz youll find you use them for everything
> 
> Jessica those vacuum bags are excellent, I use them for everything Im not using regularly eg spare pillows, blankets, quilts, jumpers during summer etc. They are fantastic for saving space
> 
> Bdb enjoy the peace and quiet and your lie ins While you can
> 
> Dove when do you get your results back? Yay for feeling flutters

I thought I'd have the results by now :/


----------



## jessicaftl

Read through all the replies so I'll try to respond to everyone! I'm on my phone so itll probably be a shorter response. 
Sushai - can't wait to hear about that scan, so exciting! I couldn't sleep either lol. Hope you are back to feeling 100% as well. 
StarGazer - honestly I never needed a changing station, always used the bed or (we don't have a couch) a blanket on the floor . Our house is also very small, under 1k square footage. I never used bibs, it was always easier to just clean my baby, but that's probably just me, hehe. I had a bouncy chair for awhile but it became annoying after a bit, I suggest looking at the newborn boppy chairs, they're not the regular boppy but they're great for supporting baby's neck and my kids loved them as they got bigger too. I had a swing with my first and it was more of a hassle as well. I really dont like clutter of any kind, so I would suggest thinking about minimal. Chances are you're going to do laundry frequently and you won't need a million of any one thing, maybe two or three. My kids are always on the floor and we used a baby gate at first for keeping little ones out of the cat box and food/water, but you should definitely get some outlet covers if you've got a lot of them. 

bdb - I am using my crockpot today, but it is hard to downsize portions. Might be a little fun being less kids for a few days, but probably boring after about an hour :haha:. My dh also works out in the heat, I honestly don't know how they can handle it.

dove - I had to call for my results and they took about ten days, so you might have luck calling. Chances are no news is good news.

I'll respond some more when I get on my computer in a bit!


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - so glad you've finally felt some flutters :cloud9:! One of the best parts of pregnancy, imo. 

StarGazer - things I really needed would be a small stroller because we go out on walks a lot, or for shopping, alcohol wipes to clean off carts and such. Even though I primarily use cloth diapers, I have disposable for those times where I'll be out for awhile. Diaper rash cream, baby soap, a small tub for washing them in, lots of cotton cloths (muslins would work just fine I think). I don't use special soaps for any of their clothing(or diapers). If you're planning on breastfeeding, make sure you invest in a decent nursing bra, your back will thank you. I told you about the boppy newborn seat in my previous post, but I also use a regular boppy for different things. The baby gym is one of my favorites, and really my babies didn't need many toys, but they love books! I had a monitor and didn't need it. Suction bulbs are great for spit up or if your baby gets a little head cold, baby clippers for their nails, and definitely get a little gum cleaner to do their gums. Hope this list isn't too rambl-y lol. These are things I really needed for baby though and stuff that I don't see a lot of ladies talk about. You'll most likely need a few things for post partum recovery as well. My babies hated hats and most clothes, so I didn't really worry about buying much at first otherwise it's just *too much*.


----------



## Sushai

I had my scan this morning. Unfortunately DH was unable to make it as he got stuck at work. The scan ended up taking 2.5 hours and my back was in so much pain by the end of it. Both babies are growing well and are both healthy. 

And we are now officially double team PINK!!

Baby A


Baby B


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aaah Sushai! Congratulations 
Thats amazing!! 
Lovely scan pics...
Hope your back feels better soon


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awe, Congrats Sushai!!!!
They look amazing! Yey for Team Pink!

Thanks for that list Jess. I'm trying to keep it simple. I know most people will get me whatever they want, but with my list being so small, i'm pretty sure i'll get everything on it too.
I added the Bobby Newborn Lounger and I removed a bunch of other things that I won't need for a while. I removed the 3n1 stroller and just registered for the carrier and the convertible seat. I want the convertible seat, hubby wants the carrier, so we're getting both. (I just think the seat will be worth the 300 since it will last til they are 6 years old.

AFM ....
Hubby still doesn't get how small the bathroom is. *sigh* Same Old Argument~~~~
Honestly he just missed what my comment was referring to.... Cause all I said was "this won't last much longer" [As i'm tangled in the shower cord, and he's standing in the middle of the tub, leaning on the wall, back facing me. My LITTLE tummy is hitting his back.....]
The CUTE part of the morning is when he was leaving he crouched down to tell Baby to be good.

So far baby has been quiet. I'm guessing cause I'm not wearing my BellaBand today, area isn't as tight. I'm also kinda leaning back in my chair, so we'll see. Baby might just be asleep this morning too.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - I had a dream about your scan, kept thinking to check when I had some insomnia in the night but I know it would have made it worse. I'm glad babies are growing healthy, and two little girls!! :cloud9: Hope your back feels a bit better soon!

StarGazer - hehe, that's not a bad price for a combo, I think we had one with our first. I only had a baby shower with my first and people bought me all sorts of random items, hopefully you get what you need with your registry! I think you'll enjoy the lounger, I wish I could remember who told me about it. Sounds like you also have a pretty small tub. 

afm had some pretty intense dreams again, baby has been rolling up and down a lot lately. Tomorrow is my midwife appt, so I am already a little anxious for that.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I watched a ton of youtube videos the other day, every single one of them raved about the lounger (and most put the regular bobby on their regret list). I'll probably watch a few more videos today, cause it makes the day go by faster to have something to occupy my brain.

Our tub is a normal 6ft, but when two adults are in there, it feels like 2 ft. I keep warning him, but until it happens I doubt he'll understand. 

It's heavy shower's all this week. I honestly don't mind, but traffic already sucks around here, then you add rain >,< Just makes it worse. and like 40-60% more wrecks than usual too.

And my pet peeves come alive when it's pouring. People don't seem to remember that it's a LAW to have your lights on when it's raining. Even worse when it's a freakin WHITE vehicle without their lights on. <end rant>

Man this hot/cold thing HAS to stop! I was freezing when i first got into work. I curled up with my coat wrapped around me, and ended up sweating. I got up to turn off the heater cause i thought it was too hot.... made it back to my seat and I'm freezing again @[email protected]


----------



## jessicaftl

I have issues with my body heat regulating, so I stay in sweats until I shower and then wear my workout clothes. I didn't buy a regular boppy until my third and it was mainly for tandem feeding to help my back. I didn't use it often, but I used it for other useful things. I don't regret buying it, but it's definitely not a "need", the lounger is sooo good though. I really need to wash mine as it's covered in cat fur from being on the futon down in my son's room haha. 
I have terrible pregnancy brain this time around (again), I constantly forget what I'm doing or what I need, it sucks. 

Sushai - are your twins confirmed to not be identical?? I remember you saying you didn't think they were ?? I may have forgotten or missed it as well :blush:


----------



## StarGazerRose

OMG I'm so over this hot/cold thing! I don't know if I can handle 4-5 more months of this!
I just got super hot ... in my office! I had to run and get water cause i was feeling sick. A got winded cause i went as fast as i could. (down stairs to the vending machine and back up the stairs)
I left my door open, I turned off the heater.
My back is chilly, but I'm still hot. AND I've already downed more than half the bottle of water. O_O


----------



## MrsDuck

Sushai yay for double team pink, I love your scan pics and glad all is going well

Dove you poor thing still waiting for your results, maybe they can tell you your results over the phone if you give them a call 

Sorry you ladies are suffering with heat issues still, thankfully mine seemed to sort itself out after the first tri


----------



## Sushai

Thank you ladies for all your congratulatory words. 

Jessica, theyve determined my twins to be fraternal only based on the fact that they both have their own sacs and placentas. However there is always a chance twins like this are identical and can only be known for sure with a DNA test. Now that Im having two of the same gender the chances of them being identical go up 30%. Had they been boy/girl twins then theyd definitely be fraternal. 

Sorry youre all dealing with temperature regulation. The intense heat over there wouldnt be helping a bit. Im really not looking forward to summer here with a big belly, the heat frustrates me enough as it is. Glad we have ducted air con, Ill probably end up turning my house into an igloo lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sushai you might have the only igloo in Australia, I hope it doesnt melt! :haha:

Im a bit disappointed, I bought a cantaloupe and it went bad before we got to it I really wanted it too. 
So Ill probably pick one up Sunday from the store that more ripe so I can go ahead and have it. 
Trying to eat these pears in place of the cantaloupe is eh  not satisfying enough.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - Interesting to know! Double team pink, eeeek! I've been pregnant during the summer three times now, and it sucks each time, I can't even imagine Australia heat though, I know it is much worse there. I'm actually watching an Australian based show on Netflix now and it is amazing how it looks so arid there, I would die lol.

StarGazer - sorry you're having such issues with temperatures. I'm thankful it is not that bad for me, I just park it under the air conditioner and that works, but I'm rarely cold. If I do feel chilly I wear my only pair of fitting sweat pants around. As for the food spoilage, I hate it when that happens. Always seems to be that happens when I buy avocados, they're only ripe for ten minutes hehe. Cantaloupe smells so amazing when it is ripe, yummy.

MrsDuck - hope you're also doing well :)

As for me, just dared the heat to make a batch of spinach enchiladas and enjoyed it. Felt baby moving quite a bit when I was relaxing on the bed earlier, even some movement on the outside. This one seems to be rolling up and down quite a lot, more than kicks for now.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I managed (somehow) to get to work almost 30 mins early.... When I first started I did that cause I didn't know my timing. But today, idk how I managed it. I even stopped for breakfast.
Felt Baby wiggling around during the ride this morning, made me smile.

Anyone feel like this week is dragging??? *yawn* I'm over it already. I thought yesterday was Thursday :/


----------



## jessicaftl

Yes, it feels like forever for me as well, and today is my midwife appointment. I also felt baby this morning while I was lying awake on the bed. Had some really odd dreams about getting groceries lol. I tried to listen to the hb a day ago and I heard it for less than five second before it was gone. Spent another ten minutes trying to get it again but instead kicks and squiggles behind my placenta.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I feel Baby more if I'm wearing my bellaband, or when i'm leaning forward at my desk.
I don't wear my bellaband much cause it's hot and irritating while sitting. (I know it's supposed to be tight, but it bunches at my waste and kinda feels too tight the longer I sit)
I'm thinking when little bit is bigger and I have a larger tummy I'll feel them no matter what (unless they are sleeping).


----------



## jessicaftl

I think mine went through a growth spurt recently because I've been feeling loooots more movement in the past few days, today I even put my bluetooth speaker on my bump and watched them move and squirm all around. I never did try out the bands, I had a support band to wear with my second during exercise but it was more of a hassle than a help. Now I just do lighter exertion instead when my ligament pain gets bad.


----------



## StarGazerRose

My mom found a coupon plus a sale and for them more than half off, so she got me 3 (white/black/nude)

I'm curious how mine will grow. Baby was measuring 5 days early at the ultrasound. How do they track it's growth if you don't get another ultrasound? Kinda curious... if baby keeps growing like this, I'm gonna end up going early.

(Silly kid is just having a party in there. Must really like what I ate for lunch)


----------



## jessicaftl

They just go by averages for growth, this one is also measuring behind a couple days on some stuff, but it is generally not an issue. Mine moves a lot after I sit down, like telling me to get back up and move around hehe. But my appetite has been a bit special lately.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm still not "showing" much. Just look like a gained a few pounds. 
I've been sticking around the 170 mark since getting pregnant. I was almost 190 at one point last year. I tried exercising, changing how and what I ate, and it made no difference. But I think after getting my letrozole at the right dosage finally helped -- in a big way :laugh2:

I have my days where my appetite isn't there and eat here and there... Then there are days where I feel like I ate a horse.


----------



## jessicaftl

I'm usually ravenous all of the time, and I eat healthy so it goes through me quickly, especially if I eat too much vegetables. There are a lot of factors for losing weight and maintaining a healthy lifestyle but food is probably the most important part of it, and staying hydrated, exercise is part of it but if you don't eat well it doesn't give you decent results. I'm a lot healthier now than in my early 20s, but for some reason I tend to gain a lot during pregnancy. Last time it came off very fast, like a month and I was 50 lbs lighter, it was crazy. I always tend to cling into 8 or 10 lbs though while I breastfeed, which is pretty common.


----------



## Sushai

Stargazer lol the electricity company will be so pleased with how much I will spend this summer. Such a shame your cantoloupe went off, I hate when that happens and youre looking forward to eating it. 
As for the week dragging, thats how I felt last week lol. 

Jessica where Im at we are surrounded by rivers and we are about half an hour or so from the coastline. Its really humid here which only adds to heat. We get a lot of rain too (tropical climate), and because of that plus the cyclones that form far up north we tend to get a lot of flooding thanks to the great networks of rivers. 
Its so exciting that the movements youre feeling are getting stronger and stronger. Good luck at your appointment. 

Afm, Ive had an awful nights sleep. My lower back and hips have been in so much pain. Add spd to the mix and it just made it horrible. The pillow between my legs didnt help either. Im already uncomfortable because of my big belly, I know its only going to get worse as the weeks go by. 
Yesterday I saw my first visible kick :cloud9: since I now know who is where I was able to tell that was baby A kicking up a storm. Baby A is sitting on my left side and B is on my right. I dont feel baby B as much as the sonographer explained that shes practically lying between the two placentas which now one is located high and anterior and the other is high posterior so kind of like wrapping her up like a taco lol. Im sure as she gets bigger (and mind you shes the bigger one of the two, by very little lol) Im sure Ill get to feel her more. 
As for weight I lost so much during the first trimester, around 20lbs and have only gained just over 3lbs. My weight is seeming to hold at this point but you can definitely tell Im pregnant. My tummy is very rounded and sticks out clearly. I wonder what my fundal height will be this time. Last time which was a month ago my fundal height was already just above my belly button. Guess I might find out at my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica how did your midwife appointment go?

You lucky ladies barely showing, I&#8217;m only short with a short torso and I already look huge especially by bedtime when the bloat kicks in too, my hips are just starting to ache too OMG I&#8217;m not even 3rd tri yet, I&#8217;m finding it much harder this time round, but I guess it&#8217;s the combination of being 5 years older and practically 40 and having my dd to run around after this time

I agree with baby seemingly wanting us to stand up and move around. Baby is most active once dd has gone to bed and I finally sit down


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - does funday height grow bigger with twins? It sure sounds like it does lol. I've already gained a lot this pregnancy and it sucks, I dont even look at the scale I'm too stressed by it. My electricity Bill's are always insane in the hot months and even worse around the holidays because of our house. It isn't too humid here, but occasionally and it is when it is hot and it really is unbearable. It is so exciting you saw some kicks!

MrsDuck - my appointment is at 5 tonight, and it is only 1, so I'll let you guys know how it goes :) I also have a shorter torso and I feel huge by the end of the day, especially with the bloat and hunger. With having an anterior placenta it doesn't quite poke out yet either, just look extra chubby for the most part lol!


----------



## StarGazerRose

MrsDuck, you reminded me, I need to take a belly picture ... I've gotten lazy the past few weeks (mostly cause it doesn't seem like i'm getting bigger) I'll post it if I take one.

I try sleeping with a pillow (the thickest one on the bed) between my knees. It slips down or out and is annoying when I toss. I'm a side sleeper normally, but i find myself sometimes laying on my back cause nothing else is comfortable. Hubby is to my left and he's a hot sleeper, so if he's having a hot night, I have to turn to my right to sleep.... then I switch back and forth all night.
Most nights I actually am awake when I switch, which is kinda new...as I knew I was a tosser, but waking up every time i turn is crazy. I think I'm also hearing every little thing. Or if Hubby moves I wake up too. -- Must be the "Mom" in me :haha:

Sushai -- That sounds so pretty, I'm dying to take a trip to New Zealand and Australia.... But I'm sure it's a pain to live with all that extra water in the air, especially during summer.
So cool that you can tell which baby is which (at least while they are in your tummy). So you know who to blame when they kick you in a bad spot.
If I keep staying hot like this, the electric company will start liking us too. I still get chilly, so I don't think we'll lower the house temp any more.


----------



## Sushai

Jessica, from all the reading Ive been doing most mothers of twins seem to measure atleast a month ahead if not more. Its so crazy and really makes you realise why they are born much earlier too. 

Stargazer looking forward to a bump shot. I live in tropical sunny Queensland so its generally humid here and the winters arent cold during the day only at night. I used to live south in Victoria and there it was constantly cold rainy weather. If you ever come to Australia depending which state you go to you will get a different kind of weather. I grew up in Sydney which is between Victoria and Queensland and the weather is between both.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Alright so I remembered to take a picture!!!
I tried to take it differently (mostly so I could see the image instead of leaning back and ending up looking stupid in the shot)
Anyways &#8230; 19 weeks and 2/3 days:


----------



## Sushai

Awwww gorgeous bump stargazer!


----------



## jessicaftl

Such a cute bump! 

Sushai - it is crazy you measure so far ahead, I can't even imagine how itll be as you get into third trimester. Temperatures and weather are a little like that here as well, I live near the mountains and a couple hours from the Pacific, but it does get cold and wet in the winter, usually rain not a lot of snow. I've lived in this region my whole life and it is weird how it goes during seasons.

Appointment went well, next one I'll have my glucose test, and blood work. And then I'll be super close to third trimester, it is wild I'm already that far lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica glad your appointment went well, suddenly the weeks seem to be flying by, we&#8217;ll all be 3rd tri before we know it

Lovely bump star. I think you do sleep much lighter when you are pregnant and then definitely once baby is here coz you are always listening out for them. I&#8217;ve got a v pillow and 3 other pillows that I stuff around me and put between my knees to try and help me sleep, these of course need reshuffling every time I move haha it&#8217;s a wonder I get any sleep at all


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks girls! 
(I was trying to upload a comparison picture, but I couldn't get photo cropped enough. I'll try posting it later today.

I think it's crazy that we'll all be in our 3rd trimester soon!!! O_O Where has time gone???



Here is my belly from May approx 8 weeks i think??? i can't remember now I just know it's from May. (sorry for the crappy quality, it's cropped from half size ...

Spoiler


----------



## MrsDuck

I know!!!!!! Madness hey especially as the first tri went sooooooo slowly


----------



## MrsDuck

It&#8217;s nice to look back to see how much your belly has grown. With my dd we shone a bright light to cast a belly shadow that we photographed each week which worked quite well. This time I&#8217;ve just done normal belly shots


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm not a fan of doing all those crazy ones where I put something about "how mom is" and "how big baby is" ... blah blah ... 
It's cute, but i'm lazy and feel bad that I can't make my chalk board all snazzy and decked out.

I initially started to track it in my app, which i kinda stopped using cause it takes forever to load, and to add a photo is painful and aggravating. So i gave up. The phone puts dates on stuff. I add it to an album and keep track that way.

Baby's awake! LOL Been waiting for the "morning wiggle"


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!

MrsDuck - thank you! Appointment was a breeze, and I remember some of my questions I had forgotten the time before. Got to hear the baby's hb as well. Not looking forward to my gtt next time though, I hate that test so much!

StarGazer - Nice comparison. I just look like a round blob in the middle, and it seems a bunch of my weight gain is going all over too, I don't care for it, but somehow I just seem to ignore it lol. It's nice feeling baby first thing in the morning. Mine is always transverse with their feet in my side, which is pretty typical, but I get lots of kicks on the sides. I try to take pics on my weeks, because I know this is my last pregnancy, but I don't do anything special like the chalk board thing.

afm - it's going to be hot again today, I'm sure I'll be planted inside. Baby seems to be moving more and more lately and it's fun to feel where they are.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm still fiddling with my registry.
(Waiting for the system to sort it's data .... I'm caught up on most things so I get bored.)
I added some "nursing" stuff, which i didn't wanna do, but I'm trying to find some cheaper stuff to put on the list. Added some youtube fave diaper cream in smaller sizes (cause the containers are like 20$). 
Been trying to figure out about the changing table... with baby staying in the cradle for a few months before we move to the crib... there isn't anywhere to change baby in the middle of the night. (The bed isn't the best option....and the only dresser we have is covered in dvd's and a tv)
Trying to look on amazon for reviews is helping decide stuff. But disheartening when the 1 thing I really want has mediocre reviews....


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica do they routinely do the gtt test? Im guessing here they look for high sugar levels in urine and or blood and then only give you the lovely drink if you are at risk coz I didnt have to do it last pregnancy and it hasnt been mentioned this time either but I know others in the uk have had it?? Glad you got dopplered haha although I know its not quite the same now you can feel movement


----------



## StarGazerRose

I don't know much about the gtt. Here they seem to recommend every little test possible to get more money out of you. (i've opted out of the blood tests that just give a new mom a heart attack if something comes back with an issue)
I'm taking the gtt because the changes of having it are here since I have history of PCOS (which already causes insulin resistance)
Mine is in September... :/
I'm not looking forward to it at all. They told me that most people can return to work right afterwards, but I don't know how to stress to them that most people that hit the office, work close.... I still have to drive an hour and if I feel like crap, I'm not gonna want to do anything but curl in a ball.

From the way they made it sound, they give you the drink let you sit for an hour, then test for it in the blood and urine.
If you don't have any risk of having it, or if you don't devour sweets a ton, you should be fine. (Making an assumption though).


----------



## dove830

I couldn't wait any longer, I called and asked for the Harmony Test results, and it turns out that everything is low risk. So we finally announced last night on Facebook. We are on vacation and going camping today, until Sunday, supposed to be HOT. I told hubby and the kids if it's too much, I'll be driving back home, lol. I have my anatomy scan on Aug 7th, but will have to wait until the 10th, when I see my dr to find out if it's a boy or a girl.....15 days and counting....


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I cant help you there, I never used the changing table and I cosleep with my babies so it is easier to feed. Never had an issue there. I think we had like a folding mat that fit in the diaper bag for when we were out but now dh just changes them on his legs, wraps my sweater under their head. As for the gtt it is just a sugary drink, hope you do not get the orange because it is just terrible. Some places won't let you eat after you drink it, some do. It doesn't usually make me feel too poorly, just like if you have soda or something, but some people get nasty headaches from it and the crash makes them feel pretty crappy. I'd definitely eat something with protein and fat in it afterward, or as soon as you can to not feel to poorly.

MrsDuck - gtt is standard around 28 weeks, it is highly recommended here. I could have opted out but I'd rather be safe than sorry, my babies have always been just a bit over 8 lbs and I do have pcos so I am more likely to have issues. My kids really liked hearing the doppler too, my three year old asked if it was the baby he heard, he is hoping for a little brother lol.

Dove - glad your results are okay, I think quite a few of us had to call for them too because we weren't hearing back. August is so close, itll be here before you know it, can't wait to see how your scan goes!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Dove that&#8217;s fantastic news. Can they not already tell you if it&#8217;s a boy or a girl from the harmony test?

Jessica maybe they are just going to surprise me with it yuuuuuuuck


----------



## jessicaftl

I've had three different flavors and the orange is the worst, honestly lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm getting a little fold-able thing that hold a small amount of diapers and wipes, which i'm thinking we'll use most of the time. But my issue is diaper changes at night. I can see myself leaning over the cradle and bumping my head on the wall, or something stupid .... making too much noise (even though Hubby said he doesn't wake up easy... we'll see ~~ )
I don't know ......Honestly if we don't get something before baby comes, we'll probably have something within the week. --My mom suggested a heavy duty cart ...which idk sounds stupid but if that's what we have to get we'll get it.

I can't remember much more about what the ladies at the office said. I'm regularly a soda drinker, so it might not bother me as much as I'm thinking then. I think my mom had to do something similar a few times, and she doesn't really say much... maybe I'll be fine.
I just have to wait til September .....


----------



## Sushai

Jessica Im so glad your appointment went well. The gtt is horrid, Ive had mine already and I think I get a repeat at around 28 weeks, its so sucky being high risk. 

Stargazer, Im another that never had a change table. I found it much easier just using the bed or couch. Especially at night time, Ive coslept with all my babies and it was just easy having what I needed on the bedside and changing them on the bed. 

Dove Im so glad your results came back low risk and yay for announcing! Hope it doesnt get too hot on your camping trip. 

Afm, I have my ob appointment this afternoon. Ive got so many questions to ask that Ive written down in a little notebook I carry with any other results and details from my pregnancy. I think I have one more appointment in a months time and then it goes to fortnightly visits. I also have my next ultrasound in a months time. I keep reading posts on another forum about expectant twin mums going into labour real early or being put on bedrest for a significant amount of time and it freaks me out that it may happen to me, fingers crossed it doesnt.


----------



## StarGazerRose

The way our bedroom is set up, my side of the bed is next to the wall/window. I have just enough space to get out of the bed. The cradle is currently right in front of the door as you walk in on Hubby's side. I have a hope chest next to the cradle that's covered in stuff. Then the closet, which is a claustrophobic nightmare. The dresser faces the foot of the bed and is covered in dvd's, a TV and the player. I have a box of his grandmother's and mother's china.... that we have no where else safe to put (honestly I hope that nothing is broke -- i haven't seen it since we brought it home nearly 5 years ago). Then, in the corner is a dvd rack and a tiny gun rack behind it. 
Tiny ... I can't wait until i have more than two feet around the bed to walk -- one day.... one day.

I toss and turn way too much, and Hubby likes the WHOLE bed, so adding a baby is a bad thing.

The cradle is deep, so I can't change baby in the cradle. oi my back :(
My luck, most of the blow-outs will be at night...
I could try to clean off the hope chest, but i have no where to put the stuff that's on it -- the stuff is "important" to us... so it's not like we can store it anywhere. 
I know I'm gonna get that fold up thing, and i'll use that around the house and travel most of the time.
During the day, I don't care ... I'll change Baby wherever. It's more of while baby is tiny and sleeping in our room I have no where to do it.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - I always hear horror stories about twin moms as well but I remember the internet is full of terrible stories lol. I'm hoping you'll be just fine. Cosleeping is amazing for me, too. Are you planning on doing it again with twins? 

StarGazer - My dh and I do not sleep together much because we both have different preferences. I like it frigid, he just cannot stand the cold lol. He is cosleeping with our three year old as we transition him to his bed in the boys' room. The struggle is real having a small house. I have a twin mattress beside the queen and my dd sleeps on it. I nightweaned her when I was first pregnant so i wouldn't have to deal with painful dry nursing during the night. I know she will be easier than my ds to get into her own space. As for diapers, only really crappy ones have issues with blowouts, but I've had to change a few during the night. Honestly those first few months go by so fast.

My appetite has been all over the place the past few days, baby has been rolling about a lot too.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm thinking when baby starts to sleep longer and can sleep alone a lot more, is when baby will get moved to the crib. So maybe a few months? idk ...
Honestly I've been dying to use the cradle since my grandfather made it and passed away. It's just been something dear to me.
Plus my dad is building the crib/bed. It all means so much to me that I really hope baby learns to appreciate it as much as I do. I always cherished things my family made me.

I have no real preference of diapers. We'll probably go with pampers since that's what I remember most as a toddler. My mom said that she started us out in cloth cause it was cheap. But with Hubby wanting to stay at home with baby, I doubt he'll want to clean up all that -- especially since he still makes me do his laundry -- he will probably just pile up the "crap" and make me do it when I get home *glare*
So i seriously registered for one of those pails and extra bags ... so yeah. If he's gonna be home, he's gonna change those diapers and I dont wanna have to do any more laundry than necessary (baby is already gonna make me have to do more than I want)


----------



## jessicaftl

Well I've used cloth for years and you wouldn't believe the price difference. It is much better for the environment and really isn't hard to rinse out until your child starts solids, breast milk waste doesn't really even smells that bad, more like yogurt. There are even diaper services that do all that stuff I think. Initially it cost us about 100-200 dollars for all of the covers and pre folds and snappis but I cant imagine spending almost that a month for disposables. Everyone is going to have their preference there, though. 

My dh makes a lot of stuff as well, and so did his father as he used to weld and made lots of things over the years for his mother. I love hand crafted things as well. I used a crib for awhile with my first, he had it until he was too big. I ended up using a pack and play much more with my others, mainly to contain them when they were acting up.


----------



## Sushai

Jessica Im hoping to get a cosleeper that attaches to my bed as Im just a little bit scared of having two babies in my bed. We do have a king size bed though but I dont doubt my older three will still continue to get in with us in the early morning. Well be getting a crib for once they are bigger but Im hoping they will both find comfort in having each other. Im sure Ill be a lot more sleep deprived than I was with my singletons. 

Stargazer, I feel for you. Its so hard when theres such limited space. I hope youre able to organise something for night time changes. As for nappies, Huggies are the big ones over here and thats what I use. I did try cloth at one point but I got so frustrated with waiting for them to dry. At the time I lived down south where it is constantly cold and raining which didnt help one bit. This time I will be doing disposables once again as I cant imagine the laundry load. Im already doing one to two loads of laundry a day and laundry is my least favourite chore. Also, its so sweet that you have some handmade stuff for your baby thats of great significance and importance to you. I dont have anything of the sort, just the stuff I either knit or crotchet myself.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai- sounds like a good plan, I kind of wish we had a king sized bed lol. Diapers do seem to take an hour and a half to dry and I'm doing it for my two youngers still. Luckily I don't have too much laundry, other than diapers for now. Fingers crossed you can at least get some sleep, I cannot even imagine how itll be with two!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

How you all feeling ladies?

You ladies started to go stroller shopping yet? Im going to wait until September(ish) get next Month out of the way! We're off to Disneyland (Paris) for a little while and found out I am ok to go on 2 rides - woohoo haha! My poor DH will have to them all with the boys!

I went to the drs yesterday for my heart palpitations!
My heart rate was normal but my blood pressure was on the lower end of normal so he think im a little dehydrated (normal in this heat we've been having in the UK) And to keep my fluids up!!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Honestly, I'm gonna just wait and see how Baby does with whatever we use for diapering. Little Ones are so much more sensitive than us, so who knows what will happen! If we need to cloth diaper, and Hubby is stuck with the diapers, he'll learn what to do...

Yesterday I got SO sleepy when I got home. I laid on the couch hoping to snooze a little, but I couldn't get comfortable or close my eyes. Hubby was playing a game and was planning on grilling some sausage for us.... He game went much longer than he thought. I was starving by time he finished, but I was So far out of it that a barely ate anything. Half a sausage and like 5 tortellini. Even as I was eating i would stop and close my eyes.... remind myself i had more food to eat (as my tummy was still grumbling). Still didn't make it to bed til after 9 :(
And now I have to stay awake since i'm at work... urgh 

Tried to feel baby wiggle from the outside as I laid on the couch last night. Still not strong enough i guess, or baby decided that it didn't wanna wiggle when my hand was on my tummy. Even though I left it there for over 30 mins.
Baby woke up early this morning. Felt the squirms while I was getting ready and in the car ride. It's having a party in there I guess! Very active today.

Butter -- I'm glad that it was nothing serious! If drinking more fluids really did solve all the issues people have LOL we'd all drink a ton more water!
As for Strollers, we're opting out of one right now. We never go anywhere anyways except to our parents houses, and (now) occasionally out to eat. Our life consists of work and home most of the time. When Baby is a little older we'll probably get one if we need to. We're getting a carrier so i figured that would suffice for a while.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning everyone!

Buttercup - I get a lot of heart palpitations, it's crazy. My bp was also pretty low when I had my appointment, so I think it's related (for me at least). Glad you're doing okay though. And the heat is bad here as well, I hope you are staying comfortable. I have no even bothered to look at strollers, I have a very cheap little buggy I'll likely use, but probably baby wear with my big wrap.

StarGazer - sometimes I have off nights like that as well. Hopefully you get some decent rest and food in the next few days. A good way to get baby going is to have a glass of really cold water, and in about half an hour they'll start moving a lot. I didn't start feeling on the outside until just very recently so you might just not be there yet. Mine always stop squirming when I touch my belly as well, and especially when dh does. He used to feel a lot more when we would lie on our sides and I'd lie behind him with my belly against his back. I didn't have an anterior placenta that time though. As for diapers, definitely do what you're most comfortable with!

afm - 22 weeks today (woohoo) Dh and I are taking bets when I'll go into labor. My midwife told us there's a correlation between like sleeping hormones and the ones that help you go into labor, so that's why women usually go into labor at night. I am hoping that is the case this time around so dh will be there. Movement is still pretty sporadic for me, yesterday I didn't feel a lot, but generally when I was sitting or lying down I felt the movement. I hope everyone is having a good Friday/Weekend!


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy Friday everyone 

Buttercup I&#8217;m glad your palpitations were nothing serious and I don&#8217;t know about you but I&#8217;m so over this heatwave now, sleeping at night is impossible, even with all the windows open there isn&#8217;t any air. Thankfully we kept my little girls combi car seat/pram thing, as it&#8217;s lime green it doesn&#8217;t matter about the baby&#8217;s gender

Star I don&#8217;t know how you have agreed to your hubby being the stay at home parent, there is no way I would have left mine with hubby and me go back to work haha I hope you sort out your changing table dilemma 

Jessica yay for 22 weeks, can you see your belly moving yet?


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - as a matter of fact, I watched it move after I posted this, I was lying on my back and watching it shift all around, soooo exciting!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay, I can&#8217;t wait for that


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttercup have you been to Disney before?


----------



## StarGazerRose

Happy 22 weeks Jess! And yey for seeing baby movement!

I didn't agree to Hubby being a stay at home dad. He's still planning on working some days, but the days he's planning on being home are the days I have to be at work...
He's really wanting to force his employer to give him some sort of schedule so that he can actually plan life and stuff. Right now he gets a text the night before between 6-9p as to when he's supposed to go in. He could work for anywhere between 4-12 hours that day. Luckily he's paid by the day, so if he only works 4 hours he gets paid the same as 12hrs, but sadly he's only paid the same amount as 12hrs.......
Honestly we'll have to work out what works best and present it to our employers.... I'd actually like more than the 6 week medical leave that you are allotted by law. I think that's stupid and impossible to bond with an infant! 


I could so go back to sleep right now... Looks like I'm gonna crash when I get home! (and I hope I can!)
I think my lunch isn't helping. Broccoli soup and a shake (yeah pregnancy food) LOL
I did also get a cheese burger, but now that I look at it, I don't want it.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - broccoli soup sounds so good, thankfully dh bought some broccoli last night at the store, maybe I'll make some lol. Hopefully your husband can get his schedule to work out the way he wants. When I had my scan dh had stayed home with the kids and he cleaned the entire kitchen up and did a load of diapers it was so nice to have a break from it. I cannot imagine having to work and do all that stuff as well, consistently. 

I'm feeling a bit lazy today, but tomorrow I know dh and I are going out first thing to Costco. Tonight we are going to his class reunion. Funny enough the place we are going is my midwife's son's brewery, dh is excited to try some stuff! I told him to have at since I'll be the designated driver :haha:. I am going to make a chocolate pie with marshmallows toasted on top because it sounds so good. This weekend will likely be busy with more housework!


----------



## Sushai

Buttercupbabi glad you got your heart palpitations checked out. Hopefully with some extra fluid youll be alright. In regards to strollers, weve bought a secondhand strider which is in really good condition for a bargain price of $150, we just need to buy the second seat which DH wants to get brand new. Theres a huge sale at one of the main baby stores at the moment and dh has said I can go layby some things... eeek!

Stargazer sorry youve been feeling so tired and that its affected your appetite. As for baby movements Im sure youll be feeling the kicking from the outside in no time! In the last week or so Ive seen some wobbling of my belly from movement and felt just one kick, youd think with two in there my belly would be doing some crazy stuff lol. 

Jessica happy 22 weeks! Interesting about sleep patterns and labour. Funnily Ive had all my waters break around 3-4am each time. And Yay for seeing movement from the outside! Omg, chocolate pie with marshmallows just made me drool a little lol

Afm, I had my ob appointment yesterday. She is happy with the girls growth despite me not putting on any weight (I lost close to 20lbs in first tri and have only put 3lbs back on). Theyre not concerned with that though as I have some chub to spare lol. However they are expecting me to gain close to 20lbs by the end, well see how that goes. Had a quick scan done to check on the girls heart rate and its amazing how much theyve moved since Tuesday. On Tuesday they were side by side, one cephalic and the other breech. Yesterday they were on top of one another and transverse! My gtt came back normal and so I get rewarded with another gtt in 6 weeks time, yay me... not! I was told at 32 weeks we will discuss and decide on the birth and if a cesearean is necessary it will be booked in then, this is less than 12 weeks away! Its all exciting and a bit scary at the same time.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - crazy they move so much! Are you hoping to have a vaginal delivery or a c/s? At least your gtt came back normal and sorry you have to take another one, I really hate taking it too. That is lucky you've not gained too much. My midwife hasn't been concerned with my gains even though I'm sad with how much I've already added, despite eating fairly well and exercising regularly. My appetite is still voracious most of the time and it is annoying. Have you picked out any girl names yet? So exciting! I'll let you know how the pie turns out as I'll be making it tomorrow afternoon once I'm back from groceries.

Such a night, went to dh's reunion and it wasn't bad. We did see the big full moon on our drive home and the kids really enjoyed it, so I'm hoping they can see it some later tonight, but they'll likely be asleep when it is high enough up here in the mountains.


----------



## Sushai

Jessica Im hoping for a quick and easy delivery lol. Vaginal would be ideal but Im not fussed either way as long as babies come out safely which is my biggest concern. 
Looking forward to hearing how that pie turns out.


----------



## bdb84

Hey ladies! It's been a few days since I've been on. Lots to catch up on so I just remember a few things-

Sushai- Congrats on your two girls! :cloud9:

As for sleeping arrangements, I only tend to co-sleep while they are newbies and even then, they tend to start out in their cribs and I bring them to me when they wake. I'm a very independent sleeper. I have a hard enough time sharing a california king size bed with just DH.. I just need a lot of space so I can sleep like a starfish and not be touched :haha: My house is really small as well and so I like keeping my bed kid-free as terrible as that sounds. It's my only space to myself without all the kiddos on top of me. Of course I make concessions for certain circumstances. Sick kiddos get overnight snuggles. But for the most part I encourage independent sleeping. 

22 weeks for me as well! I'm still not showing much at all. My belly is growing, but it's not showing as a baby belly just yet. My shorts are finally starting to get uncomfortable on me so I need to begin looking into maternity shorts within the next month. Strangely enough all of my pre-pregnancy jeans still fit. I'm not sure why the difference, but triple digit heat does not allow for wearing jeans. 

I've never had the stereotypical water breaking at home before labor. I'm usually already in the hospital, anywhere between 7-9cm, before my water finally breaks. I've never had any of my babies born in the middle of the night, either. I've had morning (9AM-ish), afternoon, and early night (8PM-ish).. but never late night. Maybe this baby will be the one so I have all time frames covered. 

I have my next appointment on Monday but it won't be exciting. Just measuring my belly and listening to the heart beat. I'm actually hoping it goes very quick since I will have both of my 3 year olds with me for this visit. :wacko:


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - definitely, I'm thinking of that pie now, I have to stop at the store and get a couple things for it and to find dh's torch to brown the marshmallows lol.

bdb - I saw your bump pic on Facebook and you're still so tiny it is amazing lol. Hope your appointment goes well! I can relate to the independent sleeping, I really have a hard time sharing with anyone as well, but I had to change a few years and learned to sleep with dh. I'm thankful we can put a twin right beside our queen for the little ones to transition and dh sleeps out on a futon with ds so I do get the space of the big bed and I toss and turn when dh comes and plays with me lol. 

Not much going on for me today, it is hot out this weekend so after I get home from doing my errands I'm sure I'll be inside cleaning house, as it is just *too* messy for me to stand.


----------



## MrsDuck

I don&#8217;t know how on earth you ladies get any sleep with your little ones in your bed, they wriggle too much

Sushai glad all is well with your babies, sounds like they are making the most of the room they still have in there

Bdb I bet you just pop over the next few days

Afm suddenly tonight I can definitely feel baby kick from the outside too


----------



## Buttercupbabi

I couldn't ever sleep with my kids... they drive me bonkers starfishing all over the place. I like my sleep waaay too much haha...

Today in the UK it was cold, dark and rainy and it was amazing if you ask me but back to hell next week with high temperatures!

Afm, finally feeling kicks, especially at night and it feels amazing. Forgot how good it felt, getting loads bigger too! So happy with that. My scan is im a week... i am so excited!!xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttercup it was like a tropical storm wasn&#8217;t it, the wind and the rain all of a sudden, the forecast for here is a bit more rain this morning then heating up again from tomorrow. Have you booked your Disney trip?

Yay for feeling movement and getting bigger. Not long now til our scans :happydance:


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies!

Well it's official! I'm half way there! Crazy right!
I got told a few times this weekend that I don't look pregnant. Took it as a compliment :)
My belly doesn't look much different that the last belly shot i took (honestly why i haven't been taking them every week)

Baby is just a wiggling around. I calling "tickling" especially last night as we were eating dinner, and Baby would not stop moving. And I was worried early sunday after mowing that I hadn't felt anything, and then "BAM" a flop and it startled me, but I think it was just from me being up and moving around that I hadn't felt anything.
I felt wiggles all night long. I kept waking up (which isn't good when I went from the couch to the bed around 11p ....). Hubby was snoring so I had to get him to stop a few times.
I really hate getting up this early :( But I know that it's alllll gonna change soon.

Today is a boring day at work. They (the IT department) is working on something in the system and I can't do anything but export info. They gave me something to do, but eh .... I'll open it and fiddle but honestly .... 8 hours i have NO clue how i'll make it.

I'm glad everyone had a good weekend! Sounds all exciting with a bunch of good visits with midwives and tests.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies!

MrsDuck - it's crazy how it just happens overnight where you can suddenly feel them on the outside. Like a growth spurt lol. Luckily my little ones don't starfish in their beds anymore, and dd generally stays on her twin bed cozy most of the time. My dh is the one that hogs the bed, he likes to diagonalize and his feet end up blocking mine and I get irritated. It's been to warm to sleep together anyway, so I just lie under a thin blanket for now.

Buttercup - really cannot wait for the scan, so exciting!! I wish it was colder and rainy here but it's still well over the 90's (mid 30s?) and now the forest fires have made the smoke come up here and it's smokey and orange. So exciting you're feeling movement now! I also love it, my favorite thing. 

StarGazer - woo halfway! Big deal there :). Hopefully the next half passes with ease as well. I definitely know what you mean about not feeling much when you're moving around and when you stop they start squiggling like 'why did you stop?' hehe. Mine are that way as well. 8 hours of not much to do would be hard, my dh has slower days sometimes and I know it's hard to stay busy when it's slow. I hope you get some decent sleep tonight.

afm - busy weekend indeed. Went to dh's class reunion Friday night, and Saturday we bought a new bed that was on sale when we were at Costco. Sadly the huge box was missing a part so we're going to have to call their customer service today and get it coming. We were able to put it together, though. It's a twin over full so it is something we'd planned to make later this year, the price was definitely comparable to making it ourselves. Had to do a lot of moving around furniture in the room and stuff. 

Like I was saying earlier, it's very smokey here. I was so hoping we wouldn't get so many wildfires this year, but knew it would happen because of how dry it's been. We've been in drought for awhile here. There are some really bad fires down by the border of California and there are several around here as well. I actually had to watch the eclipse during the really smokey part of last summer, which made for some odd pics of totality. I don't know if things are ash covered yet, but it won't be long. And you can't be out for long because it's so bad for your lungs. Looks like I'll be stuck inside again. 

I made that pie this weekend and it turned out okay, but I couldn't get the marshmallows to toast up correctly with my torch, so I would definitely do it differently next time. Sorry for the rant, baby wise I'm okay, lots of movement and rolling going on, and the vivid dreams are continuing.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Jess - I feel bad for moaning now haha our temps are mostly (high 20s, low 30s) but in England houses are known to be on top of each other a little bit and where we live in a new built house, it might be lovely but its built with a lot of insulation to keep the heat in in Winter, it also keeps heat in when its this warm and its really uncommon to have swimming pools so the British population do really struggle in this kind of heat haha!
Can't believe how quickly everything is happening, you and BDB will be in the 3rd Tri before we all know it! So exciting!!

xxxx


----------



## StarGazerRose

Ew I hate that you are going through that smokey stuff .... Those wildfires are scary! Stay safe!!!!

I had a dream last night that I actually gave birth! It was a girl ;)
Then afterwards I told Hubby I was hungry. So we left baby at the hospital (cause it was safer there) I carried something with me ... looked funny idk what it was... Hubby and I went to a breakfast buffet in the basement of another business (creepy but omg .... I wanted sausage and eggs so bad).
I told Hubby this morning about the dream and He's like .... yup I know it was fake, cause you had a girl...


----------



## jessicaftl

Buttercup - I hate the heat so much lol, I like the winter and fall so much more here as it rains and stays cool, and rarely ever snows. I don't care for snow either just because it is annoying to function around. It is crazy, I was thinking that soon I'll be in third trimester and complaining about all the lovely ailments that it brings. I'm already feeling off balance lol.

StarGazer - luckily fires are generally farther away from us, last year there was a big one up by the lake about 20 miles away but it wasn't serious for us. We live right by the river and usually the fires start from lightning. Eggs and sausage sound good, I haven't had my usual eggs for a couple days since weekends are so hectic for me. I have dreams like that too, but I think I'm one of the few that hates hospitals so much they feel like a prison because they will not let you leave with your child until they've been permitted to, and you're locked in the maternity ward. I'd rather deliver in my house than go through the hospital again. My dh gets so angry every time we are there, at least he can leave. Every time I've stayed at the hospital it has been worse than the previous time and I was so thankful after having Dd and her being my last I wouldn't have to be in that place again. Ugh, so hopefully I'll deliver with my midwife this time so I don't have to deal with that misery again.

I swear my blood pressure must be super low in the mornings because I am sooo dizzy when I start my day and my heart is always pounding just doing basic things. By the afternoon it is generally not that bad. My BP was in the low 60s last time and with my last pregnancy it was frequently in the 50s, so it is something I try to be mindful of. Yesterday really took its toll on my back and body as I feel a bit tired today!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I was always curious how most of those started... Would have never thought of lightning (Perhaps how everyone is saying is so dry that I don't put a storm as the cause of the fires)

I haven't really ate eggs since before I found out I was pregnant. Back when Hubby and I were both out of work I made breakfast like every day. Starting work, prevented me from doing that since 5am is too early for my motor skills to function. 
And meat has been such an iffy thing for me lately... Even going out to eat last night, at a steak house, I ordered a 6oz steak (medium is the most done I can handle) and probably didn't eat half of it. I ate my veggies and some potatoes.
Baby likes Taco Bell's meat ... (if you call it meat) I usually try to get chicken, but if i get the tacos, I still devour them. But most other meats ... i honestly just eat them cause i need the protein.

Mowing yesterday about killed me. I had to take a ton of deep in out breathes for like 15 mins to get my heart rate back down. I downed a whole bottle of water too.
I tried to tell Hubby that I don't think i can mow much longer. I wish we could just kill all our grass right now.... I don't think Hubby gets it :/ Honestly the only reason I do the yard work is grass can break him out. Plus Sunday's are my days to do chores, since he doesn't have a regular day off, I ensure it gets done.
I might have to invoke one of those "if you need anything let me know" people to help with the yard! Probably til just after the leaves start falling. Then Hubby can blow or rake the leaves cause I sure ain't doing _that_!

It's a rainy week here .... Spotty showers off and on. I don't mind for the most part, but driving in it SUCKS during rush hour traffic.


----------



## jessicaftl

Even the storms that are small matter, what happens is lightning hits a tree and it smolders for a bit then turns to a fire and it spreads fast because it is dry and there are trees everywhere. Last year we had smoke down here from Canada for a couple months, our sky was thick smoke and ashes covered all our stuff. It was so hard to breathe, dh has copd so he has a hard time of it working outside if it is bad enough. Luckily it isn't so strong here yet, but it does not look like we have any rain in our future. 
When I exercise I can get my heart rate up into the 160s and it doesn't bother me, generally I try to stay in the 140s, but my heart palpates when I get up from sitting down or move fast after being idle around the house, it sucks. My resting heart rate was in the 60s or 70s before pregnancy and now I'm lucky to be in the 90s. It seems pregnancy is always going to push my heart with the extra blood volume. 
I generally eat oatmeal for breakfast, every morning, with fresh fruit, nuts, hemp hearts, peanut butter, a little regular butter and a few chocolate chips on top for a touch of sweetness. That lasts me about a couple hours and then I'm starving again, so I try to have eggs, cheese, and salsa or something like it. By the time lunch rolls around I have a massive salad with chicken and lots of stuff on it. I'm constantly hungry either way, I tend to nibble on cheese the most as it is easy tolerate the flavor and the protein and fat in it is nice.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah none of that sounds good. I haven't ate oatmeal since I was a kid. I hate fruit _in_ things, I'd rather eat it alone. idk .... I've been lucky to eat a sausage biscuit every week day. Weekends when I have more relaxing time is when I can eat a few waffles. I have a ton of pop tarts but I haven't wanted those in weeks.

Baby just kicked me ... haha That one probably could have been felt from the outside, no doubt.


----------



## jessicaftl

Oatmeal is amazing lol, I started becoming regular with it because it gives me so much energy for my workouts and it helps with milk supply. I think the most prepackaged food I eat would be crackers or pasta or chips, most everything else I make. I cannot decide what to make for dinner but I have a butternut squash I need to use up so I might roast that and have some garlic chicken. My appetite has been crap today, actually, pregnancy always makes it so off, but I remember this from my last one as well, just felt blah some days.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I don't like that some days i can't eat a thing. Tonight might be a veggie night. I have left overs from the restaurant and some frozen in the fridge.
Hubby might have to make his own food :haha:


----------



## jessicaftl

I also have days where I just don't want to cook, which sucks because I really enjoy cooking and making food. Dh just grabs something from the market down the street if there are no leftovers and I feel especially lazy.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hubby likes greasy foods most of the time, and we found out that if I don't eat the same greasy stuff I feel better (it usually irritates my reflux on the norm) but I'm sure it's just better for me anyways.
But with my not-really-wanting-meat thing, I try to avoid it so i don't have to waste or turn my nose at it. Pizza i take off the pepperoni or I get a veggie one. Our normal chicken is really hot and where i used to drink a 20+oz cup of milk with it, being pregnant has thrown off my tolerance for milk, so I can handle a sip here and there (I usually sneak it on the way to give it to Hubby), we haven't ate the chicken in a while.
I bought a gourmet chicken salad and feel bad cause i don't want it now... it sounds freaking awesome, but eh now it's two weeks old and probably needs to see the trash can :sad2:

I eat best at lunch, so I try to vary where I go. Taco Bell has been my normal, I hit Subway, when I want something fancy I got to Firehouse Subs. If I want something more "healthy" i get Panera bread.
I started to bring stuff I bought at the store so I don't eat out _all_ the time, but most of the time I forget it.... (mostly chef boyardee stuff or a flavored rice thing you add water to)


----------



## jessicaftl

I ate out a couple times last weekend because we were out so much, but beef is probably the only meat I do not eat much of. I try to eat more vegetables anyway as main dishes, but chicken is simple and relatively inexpensive. For some reason I don't care for it reheated. I actually make up a huge bowl of salad that we all eat over the week. I have three romaine hearts, spinach, kale, and carrots in it. Dh eats salad every day at work and I have been eating them as well. My oldest eats salad almost every day as well for lunch. Now my two youngest are eating my salads, I can't even sit down without them asking me for carrots or nuts or chicken lol. I don't use creamy dressings, but more vinagrettes as they have healthier fats in them. My three year old has been super picky lately so I feed him anything I can, but since we generally eat healthy it can be a real challenge. He loves his nuts and fruits. 
Now I'm lying here thinking about food again lol. I spent awhile earlier reading peoples' birthing stories and gearing myself up for that again. This little one is rolling about and I cannot wait to see if they are a boy or girl, even though I just feel it'll be a boy.


----------



## MrsDuck

You ladies are making me feel hungry yum yum 

I&#8217;m half way yaaaaay :happydance:


----------



## StarGazerRose

Mrs Duck you are a day behind me! Isn't it just amazing how far we've come!
My little one is wiggling a storm. I'm gonna have a lively one! 

Last night all i wanted was corn .... So i threw a pot on the stove and heated up some yumminess! Hubby made grilled cheese. (He's been on a kick with that, probably cause it's a quick meal that still feels like you're cooking something)
I grew up with canned veggies, but I just was like eh ... I LOVED the way his mom made them, so I'm gonna stop buying canned stuff and buy the frozen ones. Tastes SO much better! (Now to find some asparagus .... and I'll be set!)

So I walked up to Hubby and said "I feel fat ... not cause of Baby, but because all my stuffings are getting shifted around". He started patting me all over and was like "nope ...." I looked at him like what are you doing. "I can't feel the fat, you're just crazy" Then he started tickling me.


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - hehe, I enjoyed my dinner last night after talking about all this food. I ended up having an entire baked potato, garlic chicken, butternut squash, and some corn; it was sooo good! Happy halfway!

StarGazer - I get those kicks sometimes as well. Thankfully dh got some more kernels so I can make popcorn! I can relate to feeling huge already, it's uncomfortable and I know it won't get any better especially as baby gets bigger and starts sitting on nerves.

afm, dh and I finished building the bed last night, so happy about that. Now I can transition ds down to his spot there. Baby is moving quite a bit, and I felt some movement on the outside last night. I'm started to get restless limbs at night though; I had to get up twice because of it. I was even getting restless arms. Today is going to be cooler, and I'm going to enjoy it, but it is still a bit smokey. I saw the moon this morning and it was still orange.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Some of baby kicks makes me twitch/jump, some make me laugh... all depending on where baby decides to move to, or how/where I'm sitting.

Most of my "fat" feeling is really just all my guts moving around. Since the uterus is supposed to be at my belly button by now ...things are starting to feel odd. I probably won't say i'm "fat" when most of my belly is baby.
Had some odd pinching earlier on my left side. Was bothering me slightly, and then I got out of the car and it was like whoa... just sharper. I rubbed it and it went away. I'm guessing one of the ligament pains or something just not moving to the right place just then.

Slightly not-really busier day. We can get into the system, but really can't figure out why what I was doing last week still isn't working.... Glories of working with data!


----------



## jessicaftl

Baby kicks are still pretty muffled for me because of my placenta, but rolling and stretching I can definitely feel. I get the ligament pain as well, sometimes it hurts a lot more than others. But I am noticing more and more back pain, probably from my poor posture and also the typical belly pulling and stretching. My day is going typical for now, ds got his school stuff in the mail so he is checking it all out.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Most of my pains are probably from sitting at a computer all day. (stupid arthritis and carpal tunnel) 
And on Saturdays from walking around on that god-awful concrete floor for over 5 hours.

I've created a new nickname for Baby: "Wiggles" LOL


----------



## Sushai

How exciting that we are all reaching that halfway point! Well all be sharing birth stories in no time. 

I get all of your discomforts. I honestly feel like a fat walrus when trying to get out of bed during the night lol even just shifting positions is a lot of effort! 

Just wondering have any of you ladies purchased anything yet? This Sunday gone DH took me to some baby stores and we bought the girls their capsules, a cosleeper, a rocker each and I scored a twin Brest friend pillow. Still no clothing although I really cant wait to buy all that cuteness. 

The most exciting thing that has happened since I last posted is that DH felt a kick last night :cloud9: cant wait for the kids to feel a kick.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - lol, nice nickname, I get mostly pains just from being lazy or being too active! I hate standing on concrete all the time, since I live on a slab, I can relate to it, luckily I have some decent shoes otherwise I would be even worse off.

Sushai - Ooh, so exciting your dh got to feel from the outside!! I also feel super fat at night, dh likes to tease my belly getting me stuck in spots and at least we find humor in it otherwise I'd be annoyed lol. I haven't bought anything other than a new car seat for my dd so the next one can have the baby seat. I am not sure what I'll need, but I have a bin I'm storing with baby clothes so I need to go through it and make sure I have a couple of newborn sized onesies. I'll probably buy very minimal. What is the breast pillow like? Is it like a boppy?


----------



## Sushai

img upload

Jessica this is the twin my Brest friend pillow. Basically you wrap it around yourself and place both babies on either side giving them support to be able to latch on at the same time. 
I really wish Id kept some of my baby things but dh had decided we were done after number three so we got rid of everything.... then he changed his mind!!!


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - that looks nice, I considered doing something similar for tandem feeding since I'm still bf my younger two, but they generally eat while sitting up. It looks a bit more high-tech than a boppy. And I had gotten rid of almost everyone as well, since we were going to be done as well. The only reason I still had what I did was because I hadn't taken it to donate yet :/. I'm terrible about storing things lol.


----------



## dove830

I made a short list of things we need to get, since we too, got rid of everything after our last baby. It's mostly the things that you don't think of until you need/want them; breast pads, nipple cream, diaper genie, and refills, a few bottles, a couple of pacifiers, amber necklace etc, and then some obvious things like a breastfeeding pillow, bassinet, dresser, car seat, stroller, baby bath etc. I have ordered about half of my list so far. 

My anatomy scan is next Tuesday, but apparently they don't tell you the sex anymore, so I will have to wait until I see my dr on Aug 10.


Still just feeling those "Did I just feel that?!" flutters. 

I feel you on the cement floors. At work, I am on my feet, on cement floors for 8+ hrs a day, every day...it SUCKS!


----------



## MrsDuck

Star I love the new name wiggles

Jessica yay for getting the bed up and running, I hope little ones transition into it is easy, at least youll get a bit of space for a few months before the next one comes along 

So far Ive been very restrained I havent bought a single thing but I have my scan this afternoon so Im sure Ill start buying after that haha fingers crossed baby cooperates and we can find out the gender or else my next scan is at 30 weeks and I dont think I can wait that long

Dove thats rubbish that you cant find out the gender at your scan, Im glad the 10th isnt far away


----------



## Sushai

MrsDuck how exciting about your scan! Hope baby cooperates and gives you a good view of the goods lol.

Dove thats such a shame they dont get to tell you the gender at the scan. Hopefully the 10th will be here before you know it.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Mornin Ladies!

Wiggles wouldn't let me eat much last night. Every time I leaned forward to grab a bite, they would move around. I was already sitting on the edge of the couch and the tray was as close as I could get it... still had to lean forward to eat. Then I ate only about half my food before I was "full".

Well today is my birthday! Extremely uneventful day planned. Work, home, eat (if i'm lucky and want food), and asleep by 9...
I'm officially the same age as my mom when she had me. Odd to put it in perspective like that.

I'm gonna have to find some other "lounging pants". My leggins are too tight, even Wiggles has agreed with that. I took a quick trip to get dinner last night and I felt uncomfortable and Wiggles kept trying to move around. I noticed when I sat Baby didn't move as much. I stretched out the top band and Wiggles started moving again. SO Yup ... we agree, they are too tight. Took them off as soon as I walked in the door.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning!

dove - wondering about the placement of your placenta, is it in front?? I hope you get a crotch shot and see the goods at your scan, but if not, at least the 10th isn't too far from now!! Can't wait to see how your scan goes :).

MrsDuck - bed is going well, my 10 year old sleeps up top and so far my three year old is enjoying the bottom. Dh slept down there with him last night, and he took his afternoon nap down there yesterday, so I'm really hoping he gets transitioned there soon. Oooh scan today, yaay, cannot wait to check back and see how it went. Another at 30 weeks, it'll be here before you know it, omg lol.

StarGazer - Happy birthday! It is a crazy perspective to think of when our parents had us hehe. I hear you on the clothes, I still haven't bought maternity pants and I end up in my exercise clothes and they're getting pretty tight around my lower bump and it's getting painful. I also wear my yoga pants from before losing a lot of weight years ago, but they're practically too big :haha: and start to fall down when I'm walking around a lot. It's difficult to find exercise pants that work for maternity wear since I am so active and it really sucks. Hopefully you can get something. 

Afm I ate like four or five massive tacos last night and I was soooo full. I couldn't even finish a small rootbeer float I had made. The tacos were amazing, at least. My little one seems to be moving a bit more, and I definitely felt a lot more rolling yesterday, and when I was on my back lying on the bed with dh yesterday afternoon you could see a large squash sized pooch sticking up, so baby was likely back out bunched up in transverse. My first one was always transverse as well, it was funny to see. Only a couple more days until I'll be 23 weeks, it seems like it's flying by so fast. I know it'll go to a crawl in the mid 30s, it always does.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I have to swing by the mall tonight... i keep postponing getting my rings checked (warranty stuff to keep repairs free) So I might see if Penny's has something or idk might hit Walmart since it's on the way back home. 

So I can't tell if my snoozing, sitting here, getting too much sleep, not getting enough sleep that is making me want to just flop on the floor and go back to sleep.
I ate a hashbrown and half a sausage biscuit, 2 granola bars and I'm still about to just conk over. I'm trying my best to keep occupied. But I really just wanna sleep......
I have much better energy later, but still want to just curl up for most of the day. 

I told my husband last night that "making a baby is tiring and hard work" as I shuffled through the house. He said "yeah it was hard work!" I gave him a glare, "yeah right, who did all the work ????? All you did was lay there cause you were injured". "Who else do you know gets hit by a car to knock-up their wife?" .... "Urgh, I'm going to bed"
(Probably not the exact words ... but the convo was funny at the time. )
 Short Back story: He only broke his ankle and bruised up his back from the wreck. He really did get hit by a car. I was on my period the week of the accident. And as time tells ... I ended up getting pregnant somewhere in the weeks after. I just kept telling people we just needed time together during that time. And since we were both out of work ... haha it just "happened"


----------



## bdb84

Hey, ladies! 

I've bought a bit for the baby, but a lot of what I have right now has been given to me recently. My mom has been buying away, though. :lol: She always goes all out when one of her kids (or daughter in laws) is pregnant. But she saves it all up until the baby shower and then loads us down with gifts. 

Every time I read these posts I get incredibly hungry! Now I'm craving oatmeal. I love adding frozen fruit to piping hot oatmeal. It's filling and like Jess said, it helps with your milk supply.


----------



## markswife10

Yay for your scan Mrs. Duck! Hope all goes well! 

Ugh, how aggravating they won't tell you the gender Dove! At least the 10th is close, but still. What a bummer! 

AFM, 21 weeks yesterday! Baby boy has been moving around a ton and I've started being able to feel and see him from the outside now :) I love it! But he won't do it for DH yet and stops kicking whenever DH tries to feel or see lol. Silly boy:haha::haha: It's like they know lol! I'm loving feeling all the pops, punches, and nudges though :cloud9:

Pregnancy seems to be flying by! I am getting a bit more nervous the further along I get, though... I'm only 6 weeks 3 days from when I was when DD had to be delivered. I'm keeping the faith that nothing like that will happen this time, though. This baby is going to stay in there MUCH longer [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; SO far everything is going smoothly, so that's good :)


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - sounds rough, dh has been through his share of freak accidents over the last several years, as well. He is in chronic pain because of them now, and has to be on a prescription nsaid for the rest of his life because of it. I haven't had my second breakfast yet, so anything is sounding good, my stomach is growling!

bdb - I also love adding frozen fruit to mine! I usually buy the big bags of blueberries at Costco, but I bought Oregon strawberries and froze some in the spring. I have a bunch of fresh blueberries I bought when I was there and we all eat them in our breakfast: so tasty! I've found that steel cut oats does better for production like when my periods starts and I get the drop in supply, but regular rolled oats are great too. Mmm, lol. Do you have anything left to purchase for baby? 

markswife - happy belated 21 weeks! It is really flying by. Mine always stop too when dh touches me, or even when I put my hand on my belly. I swear they do know hehe. I hope you cook your little bun lots longer this time around as well, I can't even imagine how terrifying it would be to go through that! Fingers crossed and positive thoughts sent your way everything goes great!

afm, I vacuumed the entire house, swept, got laundry done, and now I need to do the kitchen, but for now I'm going to relax my back and make some eggs up!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jess I admire your motivation! Maybe it's just that I am super tired as of late or honestly that the house is in dire need and I don't have enough umph at any point to clean it.
(Hubby is off again today -- slow work week :/ --and I bet that none of the sweeping will get done.................he's said he'd do it like 4 days ago)
Truthfully I'm VERY glad that all he broke cause idk if I could have handled him breaking something else or more....
I'm sorry your hubby has to deal with that, I'm sure it's not fun :(

OH man, I need to go the dentist. Do they always do an x-ray or can they opt not to do it since I'm pregnant? I just really need a quick check-up and a cleaning.



MrsDuck -- GL on the scan!

Dove -- Sucks that they won't tell you anything ... Maybe the doc can tell you something!

MarksWife -- Happy 21 weeks!


----------



## Sushai

Stargazer Happy Birthday!!! 
Cant really relate to being mums age as mum was quite young when she had me (19) and Im 30 this time around. I can relate however to clothes. All my tops are too small and tight. My belly shows a lot of skin when I have a t shirt or singlet on lol. Ive bough 3 maternity dresses and it seems those will be getting a lot of use soon as even my skirts and pants are too tight and feel weird wearing them below my bump. Yikes about your hubby, sounds really scary what happened. 

Jessica you just made me crave tacos sooooo bad! Might make some one of these days. Sorry your hubby is in chronic pain. Mine had a disc slip out many years ago and there are days he gets some horrendous pain which debilitates him. I go into a panic every time I see him that way, it hurts me to see him in so much pain and I cant help him ease it. 

Bdb thats so exciting youve bought a fair bit. How great of your mil to shower you with so many gifts! My mum does the same, she makes one huge hamper. 

Markswife thats so great youre feeling and seeing baby move so much. Funny about him stoping for daddy, mine do the same lol it really is like they can sense them. Happy 21 weeks!! 

Afm, babies have amped up the movement. It was like a non stop battle going on in there all day. At bedtime the kicks got much stronger and as like all you ladies, I tried to get dh to feel and they stopped immediately lol. 
I started crotcheting a baby blanket for the girls cosleeper. The cosleeper we got is much bigger than your regular bassinet but smaller than a cot bed so its very hard to find sheets that fit. Hopefully Im able to finish it as with my kids constant interruptions it may take me ages to complete lol


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sushai -- It's just a running joke now... He's fine, but was scary at the time. I just kept saying that we needed time together, and that's how we got it :haha:
I hate dresses, it's gonna take God to force me to wear one again... At work I actually have just been pinning my pants closed. The belly bands are still making me uncomfortable, so I wear them sparingly. I'll probably wear the later, when I'm bigger and belly needs more support. But I'll probably just find some over sized pair of pants at the nearest store and wear them til I'm not pregnant any more. 

I haven't had Hubby try to feel Wiggles yet. I laugh randomly at home, he looks at me asking what's funny, and I just say "Baby...." I can't help it, sometimes it just happens to be in a ticklish spot. Maybe when I'm a bit bigger and Baby's movements are more pronounced I can "try" to get him to feel kicks.

My mom is still working on the generation blanket. I need to look up how I want to do the edges (since that's my part of the blanket -- being left handed i wouldn't do well finishing the length) Currently it's just a white thing, I'm thinking I'll do a variegated edge, just haven't looked at exactly what colors I want... Might do something after the baby is born and get a monotone of baby color??? idk ... haven't gave it a ton of thoughts.

As for buying stuff. We're holding off, more cause we don't have space for anything at the moment. We have the high chair/booster that I talked about a while back, and that's it. It's in it's box next to the couch (as that literally was the only spot i could think of to put it without being ON the couch)
After Hubby fixes up the spare room, and we box up a bunch of our crap, we can buy stuff and put it in the baby's room. Luckily the crib/bed is being build and probably won't make it over to the house til we have a shower.

BTW ... Is it really Taboo to throw your own shower???? Or should I wait until someone decides to throw me one??? 
My experience is if I don't do it, it falls apart and nothing happens.... like "hey I totally forgot, but I'm glad your parents made it"
I told my mom years ago that I was gonna throw my own, and she said that's not how it works. :shrug:
IF I'm _not_ then when should I guess on when I will get showered? I've heard anywhere between 6-8 months ?? right?? 
Being 5, I kinda expect someone to start asking me when I'm free so they can throw the shower....cause I have to be there right? LOL
(Or am I just being too analytical about it and should just chill?)


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I also need to see a dentist badly, I think if you go while pregnant they'll double vest you. I finally have insurance through dh work but I haven't been motivated to call and get an appointment. I need quite a bit of work done and a cleaning would be great. I am probably one of the few people who enjoy having their teeth cleaned and worked on. Mostly because I've had such poor luck in the past with them and lots of work over the years! As for the cleaning, being a stay at home mom, it's something I enjoy. I have found it works to get the kids to help clean up, but they do end up making a mess as soon as I'm done :haha:. I'm doing dishes now, after lunch and before the kids' nap. Luckily dh is usually active around the house if he is home, but he works such a tough job I try not to push it on the cleaning, even though he also enjoys it! As for a baby shower, Idk if it is taboo to throw your own, but really who cares what people think? I had one with my first and it was so overrated. I'm pretty anti-social, so I'm okay going without, especially if you have a registry. Since our house is so small as well, I store what I can in those vacuum bags I was talking about earlier, and bins stored in our shed for now. You would not believe how much stuff we have had to get rid of to accommodate our tiny house lol.

Sushai - ugh, a slipped disc sounds horrid. Dh has been prone to some really bad freak accidents. A couple years ago he had a concrete boom pump fall on him (probably have to google it) but they're massive and if he hadn't fallen into a hole it would have crushed and killed him instantly. The steel support plates on the truck are still bent from that one. Earlier this year he was working on vapor barrier (it's like a plastic sheet) and the wind picked it up and all the rebar on it and he flew up and landed on his right shoulder. He's super lucky he didn't break anything, but he ended up in more pain for quite a few weeks. His chronic pain is actually from a car accident that happened when our first was just a few months old, another freak accident. He stays pretty fit and healthy and that's about all he can do in his situation, because any of the harder medicines just don't work or mess with his head. Please post your crochet work when you're done! I cannot wait to see it! If you can't find sheets I guess you can always get some fabric and pin it underneath. We used a pack and play for so long, and made blankets from cotton fabric we bought at a store, and it worked. Movement is so much fun, but it really is so hard to pinpoint. You'd think with two you'd be a little luckier there but it doesn't sound like it lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I don't mind the dentist. I just hate when they ask you questions while your mouth is wide open and their hands on in there... I really just hate the polisher stuff they use. I don't mind getting them cleaned and stuff, just hate the taste.

I guess if I was home all day I would start doing the chores more regularly. I did start a schedule in March... but after I found and started the job, it got lost and I can't keep up with it now. Besides the inside chores are supposed to be Hubby's if I took care of the yard...and the laundry ..... and the dishes. (Considering he's allergic to most grass and some bushes, I don't care about the mowing) He's gonna have to do the gutters this year. This chick AIN'T climbin' NO Ladders! (and the gutters need to be done before the leaves fall and after too --- which :happydance: is before my due date!!! LOL)

I was thinking of throwing a "Party" for Baby rather than a "Shower" ... idk not much difference. Baby will get presents no matter what I call it.
Honestly I'm more worried about the day and time I'm free. Since I don't get home most week days til 6-7. Saturday I work 12-5. Leaving Sunday my only day. And SO many of the people i know are either working or busy with church that I just don't know.... If they wanna come I guess they'll make time?
If I do plan it I was thinking 7 month mark. The house would be ready. Looking more "baby ready" Just need to figure out if I wanna do it on a Saturday or not (seems to be the best day for most people in the end i think)
idk ... I'll talk with Hubby see if he has any opinion on it or not.

My God Jess! You husband has an angel or something! 
Mine works as a grave digger for a small private company. He really doesn't do much "hard" work except a few here and there. The way they plan their days they end up sitting around most of the day. There are days where they have over 6-8 to work or dig and its a rougher day for him. Hubby drinks nothing but Milk...like he's now drinking more water cause he's outside in that awful heat for over 8 hours and needs the hydration. So i think all that extra calcium helped him there, and the bone he broke is a small ankle bone. He said he was more worried about his head, and didn't even hit it.


----------



## MrsDuck

Gosh you ladies have unlucky, or should I say lucky hubbies, sounds like they are lucky to be alive

All went well with my scan thanks ladies for your well wishes, baby was very lively which was lovely to watch on the big screen. I&#8217;ll try and post some pics before I reveal the sex


----------



## MrsDuck

Team ????????? Any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







1CB49C2B-A1BF-4991-9285-5DC617A29B8E.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4









3A3A3DA9-8C36-4D3F-A23B-A744F56EBDE4.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5









E505A188-3475-4A15-AB7E-72D9AD791871.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - I was so hoping you'd have some pics. I really suck at guessing but maybe girl? I'm glad it all went well. And yes, dh is definitely lucky, I always dread those texts he sometimes sends me "going to the hospital to be checked out, work accident, I'm okay" like what the heck.

StarGazer - I think working that much I probably wouldn't be able to do as much at home. But I am a very antsy person, and I definitely do have those days where I just don't want to do anything, and nothing gets done. I always feel guilty but dh is pretty supportive lol. You should just do a party, and for the day I agree with Saturdays being the best. I bet if people cannot make it they'll still try to help in some way. Also cake and fun?? Sounds like a win hehe. Seven months, that's going to be here before you know it!


----------



## dove830

Yep! Placenta is in front and has been for all of my pregnancies, lol. I don't usually feel too much until 20+ weeks


----------



## dove830

I'll say BOY!! OMG, don't keep us in suspense for too long ;)


----------



## Sushai

MrsDuck gorgeous pictures :cloud9: Im going to guess boy! Please let us know soon, Ive been waiting for your update and the suspense is killing me lol


----------



## Buttercupbabi

MrsDuck - how exciting! Is it a girl?xx


----------



## StarGazerRose

What an awesome scan! 
I have no clue...I'm a bad guesser and not really knowing the difference I'd still be useless. Baby's head is round like mine, so I'm curious!

I hate getting calls that something has happened. I'm actually used to the "I was in a wreck" call... (As he's been in more than enough wrecks for my taste). This one started out the same, so I was like omg Let me come get you... But then he was like "No, *I* was hit...But I'm okay..." He even told me to take a shower and come when I get a chance. I told him "The hell with that! All I need are contacts and keys!" 
Then I got stuck in the traffic from the accident and couldn't even get through (talk about paranoia!)

Wiggles is lively this morning. Some days sooner than others. I think if they wake up sooner they sleep during the car ride home. And I don't feel anything until around dinner time.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!

StarGazer - it's always scary when you get that call, I know what you mean. I can remember it clearly when my dh had called me that night after his car wreck. It was right before the recession started so things were starting to get stressful with his job and such. 

My lil one is pretty active this morning as well, I slept kind of odd last night, and had some strange dreams again, but felt lots of movement when I woke to pee. I really am hating the restless legs though. I was super tired and couldn't get comfortable for awhile.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I remember the week of our wedding he got into a wreck ... I remember sitting on my mom's couch ... OMG Panicking Bride! He hydroplaned through a stop light and T'd a car. I wanna say that was 2 nights before our wedding.

URGH!!! I switched my work pants this morning. SAME SIZE, SAME PANTS ... I can't keep them pinned. I've tried 5 times now! @[email protected] Has Wiggles really grown that much already??? I'll probably pin them to leave the office, but i can't sit and have them pinned. 
I even moved the pin down the front, and it still popped open. I think my pin has had it LOL
Looks like i'm either gonna buy maternity pants for work, or wear my belly band. :shrug:


----------



## jessicaftl

It's probably time to buy some maternity pants, lol. Mine recently had a growth spurt because I could feel so much more movement all of a sudden! Maybe yours did as well :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

Perhaps!
I "think" i can feel my uterus above my belly button. I don't like pushing on my tummy much, so I'm kinda guessing.
From what i've read, above the belly button means over 20 weeks ... so I think my little Wiggles might be bigger than expected!

I did manage to find a magic spot to pin my pants. Although I don't know how long they will stay, but for now, they are pinned :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

Quiet day on the fronts, huh ladies...


----------



## jessicaftl

Hehe, glad you found a "sweet spot" for your pants and the pin! It's cloudy and cooler here today, which is such a nice change from the heat. Today I am relaxing a bit, since I did mega clean yesterday. Kids are enjoying the tomato bisque I made for dinner last night as their lunch and I am surfing games on my computer. Generally your uterus is at your belly button at 20 weeks, but fundal height is not always accurate. I find it is best to find the location when I'm lying down on my back, but yes, I can also feel it. It looks like I have a huge butternut squash smuggled under my skin though lol. Baby isn't moving so much right now as I've been in the kitchen and finished my workout, but I'm sure they usually wake up when I put my dd to nap.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah I noticed mine must have fallen asleep... I tried jiggling my belly some and only got a little twinge. (But i've been gassy today, so idk if it was baby or me...)

And... the pin didn't last long :haha: I give up. I'll just hike them up on the way to the car (hopefully it won't be raining like yesterday drive home)


----------



## jessicaftl

Mine is still asleep, lol. I hope you get some maternity pants soon, I wish I could find some that weren't crap.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I hate sitting here with my pants not buttoned. I feel like a slob.... idk why just do.

I could really use a nap ... but I won't get one :/
I forgot my ring thing yesterday, and forgot it this morning -- so I have to run home to get it... by then I'll probably end up bringing home Chic-Fil-A ... and get home, not want it... lay on the couch while hubby plays his games and not sleep LOL
Yup pretty sure that's how the night will go.
And not get to sleep before 9, again........ :sad2:


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry to keep you waiting I havent stopped today.......we are team pink :pink: yup another little girl yay so I can reuse all my saved stuff

Oh no dove Im sorry placenta is at the front again, my first one was x

Star our babies must both be going through that same growth spurt coz Im definitely bigger this week


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - Congrats on team pink! I was wondering when you'd pop back in, the suspense was killing us lol. I had that growth spurt at the same time you guys did, literally days after my 20w scan, it is weird!

StarGazer - lol at the feeling like a slob, I know what you mean, sometimes I feel kind of gross when I'm in my lounge clothes or have to go outside without a bra on, the horror. The one time I had to run out front to not miss the trash I didn't have a bra on and wouldn't you know it by neighbor was out there too and said "good morning" I felt so embarrassed, dh still laughs about it. We don't have chikfila here, but I dont know what I'm craving lately. My appetite has thankfully slowed since I had that growth spurt you ladies are going through. I'm feeling a little queasy though if I don't stay regular with food. Dh asked for pumpkin bread so I'll probably make that up for him. I'm gonna try a new dish tonight, with fresh basil, tomatoes, and chicken in a cream sauce with pasta... 

Anyone else having intense pressure on their bladder lately? Since last night I feel like baby is right on my bladder and making me sensitive to having to pee. I drink a fair bit regularly, so I do not think it is a UTI, no burning, just uncomfortable pressure when I have to go! I figure if I start to feel icky I'll ring up my midwife and see if it is a uti, nut for now I'm drinking extra water and keeping cotton panties on since they breathe better. 
I wish I could nap, but my mind has been racing when I lie down with dd the last few days. 
Little one is squirming about again while I lie here texting, just like I expected.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aah congrats mrsduck! How lovely 2 little girls....
I guessed right too. Wahoo haha

I should hopefully find out on Monday. Can't wait


----------



## Sushai

Congratulations MrsDuck on making team pink!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yea! Another Pink!
Congrats Mrs Duck!

Jess -- I hate going outside when i'm not "together" ... I sometimes don't feel horrible if i'm wearing my lounge pants outside, but they are so big and loose i have to hike them up to walk (in the house i can let them loose and fall if they so choose to)
The only time i go outside without a bra is to mow the yard, but i wear a chamois under a shirt. It's just cause it's too much to wear a freakin bra that will just get sweaty, and you have to peel it off. :haha:
I bought sports bras after I found out I was pregnant, so I usually just leave them on until bed time. I'm gonna have to find some that offer some sort of support, but with my lop-sided-ness i doubt i can find one that will "fit" correctly.

Well my evening didn't go as planned. The bottom fell out as I was headed home, and didn't want to go back out in it. The rain didn't stop til after 9p...
Yeah, I was right about the not going to bed in time. We headed to bed at 9:40....which means I'm managing so far.... it's still "early" so we'll see how the rest of the day goes.

I've been feeling blah -- the unexplained not feeling well blah. I got upset at hubby last night. I just was aggravated with him and then he made me laugh, but I wanted to cry the entire time. I chugged down half a bottle of water, hoping it would make me feel better... eh not sure. Was gassy too so that probably wasn't helping. I'm guessing something in the past few days wasn't agreeing with my slowed system.
Plus pregnancy allergies aren't helping with this rain :wacko:

Today is Friday!!! :happydance: which means tomorrow i get to sleep in!!!!! omg sleep. Honestly I just want to feel rested... it's been a few weeks.


----------



## jessicaftl

Buttercup - woo only a few more days, cannot wait!

StarGazer - I hope you do get caught up on rest tomorrow morning! I wear really fancy nursing bras still. I have two that are a bit bigger from my past pregnancies and one that is for after I lost most of my baby weight. I also have a nursing sports bra but it is too big and if I wear it while working out my boobs end up falling down, it's terrible. It fits a little better now that I have the extra fluff on me, but generally I wear the bigger regular ones when I am exercising. I haven't gotten to wear my nike sports bras since before being preggers with my second, I miss them. Have you had your vitamin D levels checked? Mine were checked first trimester and were dangerously low and I feel a bit better mood wise since I've been taking 5000 mu daily. 

Afm 23 weeks today (woohoo). Sleep is still uncertain, I did manage to run into dh last night around 2 am though, which was pleasant. I don't think I'm doing anything this weekend, and it's still cool today. I do feel a little waddle-ee though, baby seems to be pretty active in the mornings when I'm eating.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha Jessica that made me laugh :holly: hope you didnt give yourself a black eye haha oooh and your posts always make me feel hungry yum yum I can relate to the pressure on my bladder, the other night I must have got up about 10 times, thankfully by morning I was ok again. Yay for 23 weeks 

Buttercup I cant wait to guess from your scans too

Star I bought some pregnancy bras yesterday as the ones I had for my dd are miles too small this pregnancy, all I can say is this baby certainly isnt going to go hungry haha


----------



## StarGazerRose

well ... I had a post all nicely typed out... forgot i was writing it, refreshed the page right as I saw that I _was_ writing something.

So yeah :dohh:

Jess -- My vitamin D was low years ago, and tried to take supplements --- I can't remember much about that time except when they tried to put me on Metphormin and I basically stopped eating. 
I have my report from my first trimester blood work. No one mentioned anything to me, so I figured I was fine on most accounts. I guess that if things are going well, they don't really tell you anything.
I can probably go back and read it, but it's been nearly 4 months since then, and I'm sure all my levels have changed (cause they are never the same even if you test in the same day)


Maybe if I'm not totally dead after my 5 hour shift tomorrow, I'll go check out a store. I need a bra soon... kinda tired of these.

I've been feeling kinda blah -- i can't tell you why or what is wrong blah -- just that I don't feel good. Drained, not just sleepy, but it's making me sleepy?? IDK
Been this way for about 2 days. 

Wiggles is quiet today....I've felt a few twitches but nothing strong, which is worrying me. (Probably just paranoid) 
I've been told they kinda mimic you, so if you are worried they kinda stop moving as much. So maybe me not feeling 100, is causing Baby is be quiet?


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - It was so uncomfortable, really sucks I can't find a decent bra to wear while I'm running either, but I won't be running until post partum anyway! I'll stick to the mellower workouts I'm doing for the remainder of pregnancy.

StarGazer - they don't normally check Vit D levels, I actually asked for mine to be checked. As for feeling like you do, you should definitely talk to your ob. I took metformin years ago and it was terrible on my stomach, I had to lose the weight without it. 

I'm starving again, and a little annoyed with my kids, but it is Friday and I am happy for that. Planning on making some pumpkin bread with the little ones later!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I wonder if it's this rainy week ... rain makes me extra sleepy too...
I made it be from lunch just before the bottom fell out! 

Been struggling eating any meat. I don't want it. I want corn and green beans and maybe some rice. Earlier looking for something to eat for lunch was making me feel ill. (could have been the meat on the screen).

I tried metphormin twice... months apart trying to get it to work. But i would get sick and not eat. I was barely managing cheese-its. So i quit and i got my appetite back. Horrible stuff. I don't know why you have to "get used to it" before it makes things better... They tested a gazillion things before they gave me that crap. The took more blood from me then than they did for my prenatals.


----------



## jessicaftl

I actually had to go to urgent care because I felt so bloated and crappy for weeks and there was no reason, except that I was taking metformin. I was taking like 2000 mg a day, and eventually stopped just to see if that was what was upsetting my bowels like that. Sure enough I felt fine within a few days. I changed my diet quite a bit and started taking chromium and getting back on birth control pills to help. Some people just don't do well on it, I was warned when I first started taking it. It didn't really do much for me, what helped was eating better and regular exercise. As for feeling blah, it could be anything, but I hope you feel better soon! It's normal for your aversions to last for your entire pregnancy, so meat just might be the thing you don't care for. It's so weird after you deliver your tastes just completely revert back to what they were before, at least they did for me.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Morning ladies!
Can't believe my scan is finally tomorrow! I will be 20+4... 
Really excited to see baby but had the same time I take the 20wk scan is very seriously... I know its not meant to be some fun scan!
Staying by positive though!

Hope you are all doing well?
Hows everyones little babes doing? The min I eat anything sugary my baby does little flips (or it seems like it) haha! Its going to be a chocoholic like its mama xx


----------



## jessicaftl

Can't wait to see your scan pics! Hopefully they'll be up when I get on tomorrow morning, hehe. 20w scan are always so fun, plus it is likely the last time you'll see baby until they're born. 
My little one is moving about after I sit down, but starting to get a pattern. I felt quite a bit of movement when I woke from an intense dream last night, so that has me thinking the dream makes me move and makes baby react, kind of crazy. I woke up starving again this morning.


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttercup I can&#8217;t wait to have a gender guess of your scan pic tomorrow, I hope all goes well


----------



## Sushai

Good luck at your scan buttercupbabi! Cant wait to see some piccies!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies,
I hope your morning goes better than mine. ....
Just not in the mood for Monday's Crap!

Buttercup I can't wait to see your scans!!!
I enjoyed my scan, it was so cool to see baby wiggling around and as they took shots of all the bones and heart. The heart was gorgeous (clear 4 chambers and bumping away!)

Baby wiggles a lot here and there. Especially when I'm eating and in the mornings. When I'm up and walking I think there is "extra space" so I can't feel them quite yet.

Saturday it felt like Baby was sitting on that god-forsaken nerve. I felt pressure in my lower belly. I thought it was cause i was wearing my bellaband, but I felt it when I got home and took it off, so I'm sure it was either baby or uterus. When I looked up the pressure I found that it's probably signs that my belly is about to start growing much quicker soon. It just feels weird...and I was walking around holding my belly the whole night. And at work I was waddling around trying to deal with that stupid nerve pain.

Sunday was ok... I wasn't feeling the best anyways. We had a family gathering at Hubby's parent's house. I think I ate pretty good, even though I ate hardly any meat. Homemade Baked Mac n cheese, green bean casserole, mixed beans, marinated chicken, watermelon, cantaloupe, um.... stuff I didn't eat were the hamburgers, kale salad (with a bunch of stuff i won't touch in a salad), grapes .... I feel i'm missing something but yeah.
Then I tried to zone out for the rest of the evening cause I was super exhausted. And of course ---- every one has to comment on "if you are tired now, just wait til the kid gets here" .... *eyeroll* why do people have to keep saying that??? URGH! Making a baby is hard work, it's exhausting on the body, the lack of sleep is a different kind of sleepiness! 
Anyways... Got to see my SIL and she said that she's already "popped" at around 3months (i'm guessing...) Was nice to get to talk to her some. Since we hardly do.

I swear work weeks just need to be 1 day less .... My day off is so filled with chores or something else I don't get to relax any.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Here is my scan...

What team do you think we are?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180806-140645_Gallery.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jessicaftl

Buttercup - hard to say from that, but I would guess boy based on the ribs. Did they tell you what you're having?? Can't wait to find out :D

StarGazer - Yeah sometimes I waddle around too, and it sucks because it feels like baby is super low, but it's like they're on a nerve. It's good you got some food! I wouldn't worry about not eating meat, but you should try to get some protein in plant or dairy form, I think. People are always going to give their opinions about pregnancy. In my experience, I had better rest after baby was here. I hope you are feeling a little less blah!

Afm - Weekend was busy but I was a little lazier than usual. We still managed to get the last couple shelves places where we want, and I got baby clothes and cloth diapers for the little one put up into my last vacuum bag. Looks like I don't really need much in terms of clothes! Sleep has been pretty ugh the last couple nights, with those two hours of lying awake and uncomfortable in bed.


----------



## StarGazerRose

What a lovely scan Buttercup!
I'm horrible at guessing but I'm gonna go with ..... Boy.

I had a rough morning. Started coughing hysterically and had a reflux episode.... then issues with the dog ... I just wanted to cry all morning -- and i'm sure if i think about it much more I'll get teary eyed again. Even had to call Hubby and tell him that I hope we have a dog when we get back... I was running late cause i was trying to get the dog to listen to me.

I've just been emotional or "grumpy" as Hubby would put it. Things just ticking me off and all I wanna do it cry. 
I'm not sure if the blah feeling is over or not. I think it might have to deal with my other body parts dealing with being squished/pushed. Been spending a lot of time on the toilet :/

Since Saturday I felt bad with the nerve and pressure I didn't feel like shopping and just wanted to go home. Meaning ..... I'm still messing around with pinned pants. I hope I feel ok after work today to go. I am in desperate need or something!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

We are on team blue :blue:
Our 3rd boy - god help me!
A little sad about never getting a daughter but seeing him on the screen and being told every thing was ok made us so happy!

I have an anterior placenta so looks like i wont be feeling as many kicks as last time but saying that i still feel him loads xx


----------



## StarGazerRose

My goodness Buttercup!
Congrats!

(What are we at now 2 or 3 boys? 2 girls? --- Was trying to keep track, but totally can't remember anything)

Your placenta might still be in the front but over far enough where you can feel some kicks.?? Is that a possibility? (Knowing nothing about exactly how big placentas are/will be ....)


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - sorry it sounds like you're having a rough go of it! I hope you feel better soon. I'm still having massive pressure on my bladder at times, and now I'm concerned with it being a uti or a yeast infection. I haven't had those for so long, and the only issue I'm having is that my genitals are super sensitive, no burning when I pee and no serious urges. I'll be upping my yogurt intake for the extra probiotics though. Sorry about your pants, lol, if it's any consolation, I'm still squeezing in my exercise pants, idk how.

buttercup - my sister had all three boys as well! After having a girl I can say there hasn't been much difference but they're all unique in their personalities, generally not gender related. Do you have a name picked out?? Did you have an anterior placenta with your others??

I took a short nap this morning while the little ones played with hotwheels and blocks, so I feel a bit better. Yesterday I had a single piece of pumpkin bread and ended up with heartburn for hours afterward... it tasted good but was not worth the pain and suffering. 

I think we have three boys coming, and several girls, if I'm counting the ones in facebook correctly. I think a couple still haven't had their scans and there are just two of us that are team yellow.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah ... rough day .... I stepped in gum on the way to get lunch. WHY on God's Green Earth (and every curse word i could muster under my breathe) do people toss the **** gum on the ground?! Geez At least throw it in the bushes or something????? URGH!!!!

I sent a message to Hubby about my day. Wishing him a better day than me. He sent me a single kissy face and said "All better now". I then replied back "You keep trying but the phone kiss doesn't reach quite the same"
So he sent me a message with like over 20, "Enough trys?"
Then I started crying... He's so sweet when I'm having a bad day. I just want a hug from him.
(gaaa I just stopped crying and i'm at it again)

I didn't think the super emotional part was supposed to go in to the 2nd trimester?! I'm a blubbering mess today!


----------



## MrsDuck

How did you get on buttercup?


----------



## MrsDuck

Forget my comment I hadn&#8217;t refreshed


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo for being team blue
I&#8217;m glad all is well xx


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I still get really emotional sometimes, and if I am immersed in one of my shows on Netflix I'll start crying. I don't think the hormonal stuff stops at second tri, at least not for me either. Stress and sensory overload are a big issue for me, I've felt a bit snappy at times because of it, but honestly the vitamin D helped a lot. 

Ate some soup for second breakfast and now I'm super bloated, not sure how I'll workout with this bloat. I guess I should have known it would happen lol. I'm feeling a bit irritable today, I assume because I didn't get enough sleep, but also I just want to crawl in bed and avoid everything. Baby seems to be rolling up a lot as I feel movement closer to my ribs. Shorter torso and the disadvantage there :/


----------



## StarGazerRose

I recall the other day we were watching a show laying down on the couch, and I wasn't really "crying" but my face was soaked... I kept wiping it away but tears just came. 

I guess i'm under a misconception that things should "stop" at a certain point. But It makes sense they would continue. I'm having a fairly decent pregnancy as far as I can tell. Most of my "complaints" all seem normal :)

Jess -- I'm curious if it's the amount of salt in your foods that would cause the bloating? 
I've started to stop giving in to my sugar cravings and monitoring how much sugars are in my other drinks servings. I think that might be why i was feeling blah for the past few days too. I'm really hoping I don't have the stupid diabetes... I've felt more like my blood sugar was low than high, but it still concerned me so I'm started monitoring my in take. 

I got a message that one of my NP's wants to schedule a "follow up"??? This is my usual OB. Since the team is so large, they can't guarantee who will be with me, so they want me to visit with as many as possible so I meet them all.... I get it but yet, i wish they would assign someone who they know will be there in December..... Anyways ... I don't know why she wants to see me. I have my next two prenatals booked and the gtt too. She's at the other office as well, so I don't know what to think??? Most of you have midwives, so I don't know if you would have a clue.


----------



## MrsDuck

I don&#8217;t think the heightened emotions ever completely go away, I&#8217;m far more emotional than I was before I had a baby


----------



## StarGazerRose

Good to know MrsDuck! I figured I'd be emotional with having the baby and not wanting anything bad to happen, or wanting to be there for every moment kinda thing.

Most of my "normal" days I have two moods, content or grumpy... and if you point out that i'm grumpy, i get more grumpy... but you can make me laugh (which is what my husband does) And truthfully the grumpy was if I was tired or something didn't go right to wake me up/general bad day issues.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - since I cook almost everything from scratch I am able to monitor my salt intake and I can tell you I likely do not eat enough salt in my diet lol. The fiber is definitely the culprit from the peas. For some reason when I'm pregnant fiber filled foods like legumes and beans really bloat me up, and I eat a lot of this stuff. I spent a couple hours feeling crappy this morning and actually cut my workout short because I just felt so ugh. I feel a little better now, and when my tummy feels a little more empty I'll have a salad and maybe something else. I've heard you generally don't have symptoms with gestational diabetes, and it's usually easy to maintain with diet, but some do have to go on insulin. I have my test in a couple weeks and I am seriously stressed like I always get about it. If I end up with GD this time around and cannot diet control it I cannot have my water birth as per insurance rules. That being said, hopefully you'll be just fine! 

MrsDuck - I agree! I definitely felt more emotional at certain times, but my emotions have changed a lot overall.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Ah ... I didn't know you didn't have symptoms prior ... 

My knowledge of my levels are years old (at least 4)...and assuming that most of them worked their way up or down (since from what I've been told by a nurse --- your results can change each blood draw, no matter how far apart they are.) 
But I've had most symptoms of low blood sugar. I normally get shaky and feel I don't wanna say dazed, but not clear ... idk odd to explain it. I've never fainted but I can feel like i should sit.
My side of the family doesn't have signs of diabetes. His dad has been diagnosed and monitors it, but knows that if he wants something he'll have it, so idk how severe his really is.

Normally when I don't feel good I just say I need sugar, and after I eat it, let it get to my tummy I usually feel better.

I'm just hoping that all the sugars that i've been craving don't come back to bite me!


----------



## jessicaftl

Yes, I've thought I may have "reactive hypoglycemia" but I have been considered hypoglycemic, if I don't eat regularly my levels drop really low and I feel shaky and dizzy, it's really crappy. I've been having all these heart palpitations this time around, which I'm thinking is bp related.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Jessica - last year my little one (who was 2and half at the time) fell unconscious due to hypoglycemia. Scariest moment of my life... i never say no to sugary snack as im so scared this will happen again!!

Hope your feeling well ladies?

Im just plodding along looking at boy stuff and names and reality has kicked in. Another boy... my excitement over names and clothes etc has gone!! Same old same old....


----------



## StarGazerRose

Mornin Ladies.

I'm feeling a bit better today, but it's still early... So we'll see how it goes.
I'm on my last contact and it's irritating me. 
Between baby appointments i don't know how much more time I'm allowed to have off. And considering all the time off is coming out of my check since I don't have any time in at the company ....

Hubby handled the dog thing sort of... He took our dog to meet the other. Our dog did his normal "i don't like you" growl and intimidation, then his whole "oh god, I just remembered i'm a coward, hide me..." LOL Then got scared by the neighbors kid who came running up behind him.
I still really wish they would have moved to dog away from our fence though.
And ... it's a boy dog with a pink crate and a pink collar :haha: So for weeks I've been calling it a girl dog..... LOL people ... 

Baby is active very low this morning, which means... an early morning bathroom break is in order.


----------



## jessicaftl

Buttercup - Sorry you're feeling that way, hopefully excitement picks back up. If I have another boy, like my three year old wants I hyped myself up for it so he would have a younger brother to play with instead of just ds1 who is almost 11 years old. :hug:

StarGazer - I'll send some positive vibes that you'll stay feeling good! It's good you got your dog situation dealt with, kind of lol. 

afm - I slept somewhat better last night, but woke up a few times with hunger pains. Dh came in early and left again, probably because it was too cold for him. Baby is getting pretty active at night and in the mornings, I think they're getting a schedule going. Almost had the chance for dh to feel kicking and squiggling, because it was pretty constant last night.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Buttercup -- awe... You'll find something that will trigger the thrill again. 

We've had our names planned our for years. I planned a second boy name just in case. I wanted to pick out for a second girl name, but I just can't seem to find one I like. So if anything we have a name picked out for at least this round ;)

I'm sleepy today. I even think I made it to bed before 9. I think that I'm just gonna stay tired til baby comes.

Baby Bump seems bigger this morning, only while laying in bed. I think my belly is finally making progress! haha


----------



## jessicaftl

Sounds like you're popping out now! I'm full on waddling already it's crazy. We have names picked out too, but I need to figure out middle names as well.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Perhaps it did pop, but I don't look any bigger when I look in the mirror. We'll see tomorrow ;)

We picked out a girl's first name when we were first thinking about having kids, but never could settle on a middle name.
Now that I'm pregnant, all Hubby cares about is if he gets a boy and passes his name. All the names he didn't like before, he has no opinion about now. *eyeroll*


----------



## Buttercupbabi

I went shopping today and the winter clothes here are so adorable feel like its not the same as having 2 summer babies where the clothes were all very similar!

I think we have a name as well....
First name chosen by my boys and a middle name with a nice meaning behind it as well as a family name! 

StarGazer/Jess - what is your gut telling you? I always think go with your gut, its usually right when it comes to gender haha! 

Cant wait to find out and cant wait to start seeing little babies pop out and seeing them on here (if shared)I know we have a while yet but I still cant believe it most of us are now 20+! Its gone quite quick xx


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - lol, I've had naming inclinations with each and they all changed every time. I never really liked naming kids after parents, seemed far too common in people I've known irl. All three of my sister's kids are named after their father, or her father, and a feminine version of her own name. 

Buttercup - my gut is never right about gender lol, I thought for sure my third would be another boy but she's all girl. This time around I think they'll be a boy because I just expect it. Some days I think boy and then the next all I can imagine is that they'll be a girl. Luckily I have baby clothes for both genders still! It is crazy I'm almost to third trimester already. It always flies by in the summer, my other two were summer babies as well, but I don't remember it going by this fast. Maybe because this is my last baby it's going fast?


----------



## StarGazerRose

Honestly the reason he wants to pass on his name is this will be a 4th. His thought is you don't see enough even past the Jr...
I was thinking it would just be nice to pass something to my daughter. My middle name is the same as my mom's and my grandmothers first name. But sadly it doesn't sound good at all with the name we picked :( So I had to change it up. 
Our last name is difficult for anything to really sound well, or keep short. As our last name is confusing enough to spell (for kids and strangers).

My gut was telling me girl. I haven't gotten any different feelings, but now I'm kinda swinging so honestly I have no clue what to really say Baby is. I've had very few baby dreams. (The only one with an actual birth in it was a girl, the others were older than infant.)
The guesses are almost even, I stopped keeping track. All the wives tales were leaning towards girl... but I'm feeling they are slowing pulling towards boy.
My MIL said she dreamed about that I was having a boy... She says I'm carrying low (even though my belly is just now starting to look like i'm not just fat).
My mom hasn't given her two cents, so I don't know what she's thinking.


----------



## jessicaftl

You don't really carry high or low at this point anyway, and it's an old wive's tale. Mostly babies stay pretty high, especially firsts, and then drop down near the end. My dd always hung out high and went low at certain times of the day, her butt was always up at the top, I remember pushing it down when I was uncomfortable sitting down lol. I haven't had many baby dreams either, the ones I've had have been girl but that's likely just wishful thinking. My dd is very independent and likes playing with her brothers so I think she would be fine with another boy. I guess we'll find out soon enough hehe.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah I thought it was too soon to tell...but that's what she keeps telling me. She said that before I was even showing much at all, so I'm not using that as any kind of basis.

I'm still thinking as long as Baby keeps up the good reports, I'm quite happy with which ever. I don't care, as long as it's baby :D :haha:


----------



## jessicaftl

My mother always kept telling me I look like I'm carrying a girl, or all my symptoms were for a girl and I had a boy. I think they just deflect their own wishes on you, but that's just my experience, haven't even spoken to my mother for years.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I told Hubby's dad he's just saying I'll have a boy so I have a girl!
I'm a lot of parent try to wish their kids to have certain kids, but it's not their choice, so whatever.

My mom just wants me to have a kid like me, so I know the torture I put her through. She said I clawed at her from the inside, and then was a terror after I was born. She said I was born with more than 1/4 in nails. (and now I can't grow them for nothing -- or i break/clip/chew them off )

Ok ... little Wiggles needs to chill ...Such a tiny thing makes such a ruckus! I have a feeling when they are bigger they are really gonna jump on my bladder. :sad2:


----------



## Sushai

Buttercupbabi congratulations on your blue bundle! Sorry the excitement left you, hopefully it comes back soon. 

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Feeling everyone on the increased movement at nighttime, uncomfortable sleep and waddling like a duck. Dh had a good laugh at me the other day asking why I was walking the way I was, like I can help it lol!


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - hehe, I imagine you must feel huge already as well! Nice that you're having lots of movement. Has dh gotten to feel it yet? My dd was lying on my belly earlier when she was a little upset and baby started kicking and squirming at her, I wonder if she noticed?


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - lol I doubt you were that bad. I was a pretty easy kid and for the most part mine are not difficult. My second ds is a lot more like his father, but he has these wild meltdowns, I assume part of being a threenager.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awe Sushai I bet you are feeling it a lot more than us! 

Jess -- I remember a few tantrums but none of what my mom keeps referring to. She just said that I would let them put me down or i'd start crying. (I'm guessing they didn't wrap me tight enough.) parents said that they had to surround me with stuff to make me think i was being held in order to sleep. [[ Been watching youtube videos :haha: ]])

I might take a belly picture when I get home. and compare it to the last one I have. See if I've gained some or if it's just my imagination.


----------



## jessicaftl

What, she's complaining about babies crying when set down? LOL Most babies do that, I even tried swaddling and didn't care for it. It was okay with my first but my others I really didn't mind holding them, and dh still carts them around sometimes but they're getting pretty big now. I looked at my belly this morning and it feels massive, but when I look at pics I don't look that big. I don't even want to see how much I weigh. I've been avoiding weighing myself since the early part of first tri because I always gain so much first thing, it's annoying.


----------



## StarGazerRose

From how she makes it seem there's more to it. She said she took me to the doctor numerous times trying to figure out what was wrong with me. I guess cause my brother was an angel baby that I wasn't having it LOL

Stupid me ate some candy ... I shouldn't have .... I feel crappy now. Oh well. Can't take it back now.


----------



## jessicaftl

I just sat down with a small bit of peanuts, and my water, but baby was very active when I was lying on the bed.


----------



## dove830

Had my u/s today. They aren't allowed to tell you anything, so I'll need to wait until I see my dr on Friday to find out. I'll try to add a pic....


----------



## dove830




----------



## jessicaftl

Looks pink to me, but hard to say! Can't wait to see what happens Friday, lovely scan pic :)


----------



## Sushai

Ladies I feel massive lol. When on the phone to my mum the other day I told her I felt exactly like a giant walrus thats struggles to move when on the sand, and honestly I think thats exactly what I look like when trying to get out of bed lol. 

Yay for a scan dove! Im going to guess boy, looking forward to hearing the verdict on Friday!


----------



## MrsDuck

Lovely scan pic dove, I&#8217;m going boy too. I can&#8217;t wait til Friday 

In the morning I don&#8217;t look or feel too big, but by bedtime I waddle, feel uncomfortably bloated and look huge.


----------



## bdb84

Hey ladies, just checking in. Sorry I&#8217;ve been MIA the past week. I&#8217;m hoping with school picking back up next Monday that I have more time to chat. Nothing new going on here. DH just got back in town last night after being sent out last week so I&#8217;ve been holding down the fort on my own. 

I&#8217;m loving all of the new ultrasounds and gender announcements! :cloud9: I&#8217;m sorry I&#8217;m not singling anyone out at the moment but I&#8217;m on the phone and it&#8217;s hard to go back and forth to remember who posted what. :(


----------



## StarGazerRose

HI BDB!
I was curious where you had disappeared to. Makes sense you've been busy with kids.

Great scan Dove!
um .... I'm gonna guess...Boy. 

I think it's crazy they won't talk to you during the scan. For such a long and important process... I'm glad that my tech lady at least pointed out what she was looking at and doing. I would be so anxious sitting there not knowing anything. I wish I could have gotten some of the other pictures though - I think it would be awesome to look back at everything. 

I'm getting these horrible red blotches in the crease of my elbows ... They look horrible. I coated them in some dry skin lotion stuff. It looks either like i'm a druggy or have ringworm or bitten by some rapid bug. 

I'm trying not to make it a big thing at work that I'm pregnant til I look like a house waddling around the building (that will probably be November :haha: ) So I didn't tell the lady, i was chatting with in the break room, that it's probably something related to my hormones or something alike. :shrug:


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - :haha: I can only imagine! And you're only halfway through no less. Hoping you don't feel too uncomfortable at the end though!

MrsDuck - me too, the bloat is real!

bdb - I was thinking about you last night, but I figured you were busy with kids! It's crazy they're already headed back to school. Ours don't start for another month, at least. Glad you're doing okay!

StarGazer - I think about my scan too, the angles and stuff that I didn't get pics of. As for the blotches they're common, I get them around my boobs and they look ugly. They're not too bad if I keep them dry and clean, and honestly they probably bug me more than anyone else.

afm - It's supposed to be into triple digits this week, and I am not looking forward to it. It's also very smoky/hazy up here, so the sky is bright orange most of the day. I am not sure what I did wrong but my knee is hurting again and made it pretty uncomfortable to sleep last night. And with the heat and the baby moving, ugh, another two or three hours of tossing and turning last night. I don't feel too tired for now, but I foresee a nap in my future. I had another *interesting* dream last night :blush:.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jess -- Uh ... Triple digits AND all that :( I hope you make it through.

I thought I got decent sleep, but once again sitting here watching a status bar puts me to sleep (Plus the cold/chilly room and snuggling with my coat)

So i determined that I'm lazy ....(haha that was decided year ago....) I just added a pin to my pants so they don't pop open anymore. Until I'm too big for that, then I'll just add another :p
It was FINALLY nice driving home yesterday. I drive without my shoes cause my feet are starting to swell some from sitting all day.... I didn't feel like putting them back on to go shopping. 

I spent the 2 hours i have at home watching Netflix .... and barely making it through a cheese burrito before crashing into bed before 9.

I was chatting with a friend last night. She's 27 weeks. She shared her belly pic with me. She's so cute.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - a cheese burrito sounds so good, lol. I might have to cook up some black beans. I noticed when I put on some of my "fat" underwear they're getting pretty snug around my lower belly :/. The few pairs of maternity undies I got are not cotton and I can't wear them for too long without it irritating my lady bits. As for the swelling, definitely try to lift your feet when you can to reduce swelling. I also go to bed around 9, but I prefer to go to bed earlier, with it still being light out kids don't want to settle down around 7/8 though.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I try to keep my feet elevated, but I end up sitting on one or the other. I'm gonna have to find a cushion soon. My butt is killing me in this chair. I think I'll probably end up sitting better when I'm a bit more comfortable.
I also try to stretch out as often as I can. I need a needle in my seat to make me get up (besides the bathroom breaks and lunch trip out), but I DO try to get up every so often and walk around my office.

I don't like any of my undies that aren't cotton. I wear a liner during the day, and go without at night. So far my same old ones fit me, so I don't have to buy any larger ones, yet.

When we need to eat something and we either don't wanna eat or can't find anything else, we eat cheese burritos. I sometimes add stuff to it so it's a littttttttle more nutritious but more or less i just eat it with cheese.


----------



## jessicaftl

I have to wear liners too, so much discharge it's annoying! I think swelling is normal and common, too. And I don't have any tortillas, except corn, so it wouldn't be a very good burrito lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'll take the corn over my subway right now. Seriously ... meat I know i need the protein but blah! I've ate 3 bites i think. I stare at it and muster another bite.

I think corn might be for dinner tonight. It sounds awesome. Buttery and sweet! haha 

Yes, about the discharge O_O and one day is different than the next!


----------



## jessicaftl

Idk, corn tortillas I usually save for making spinach enchiladas, or meat enchiladas, or taquitos lol, Don't think they'd be good for a cheese burrito. I have a couple whole wheat tortillas in the fridge but I don't think I want to use that with just cheese. I ended up having some leftover cajun chicken from a couple nights ago.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Nah I mean just corn :p
But yeah ... specific tortillas are better with certain foods.

This day is dragging.......I don't get why work days have to be so long!!! Or at least give us a half day or off on wednesdays ... so we can make it through the week without crumbling apart.


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah it's going slow, and dh is going to be late he had to go pretty far for a job today. I'm so ready for the weekend already.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hubby managed to be off today. Normally he's average an hour away. I don't know how many accounts they have that are farther than that. Probably not many. And most of their accounts are north since you have to be more of a "Big Company" to earn the accounts in the big city (where work). They have a few farther west I've heard about, but that's about it.
I'm glad that he's driving a company truck rather than his personal car!

He's probably enjoying being inside air conditioned house and playing his games/watching anime/netflix most of the day. 
He might have gone outside for a few mins to work on his shed. *shrug* who knows.

I stretched earlier, leaned forward on my desk and Baby did NOT like it. They immediately started wiggling and moving in objection! LOL When i sat back up it was fine.


----------



## jessicaftl

Dh generally works about an hour away, but there are times he works up in Portland or down in Eugene which is about two hours of a drive. He does have to drive his own vehicle most of the time, it depends on what they're doing. We knew living up here he'd have a commute but luckily fuel is a part of our budget, hopefully when we purchase another vehicle we will be able to afford a hybrid, we both really like the Teslas lol. 
Both of my littles are napping so I am playing computer games and feeling little one move around a lot because I was up and moving. They've all been like that though, it seems they really enjoy me being active and when I sit down they want to move all around.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I sit a lot, so they always wiggle around when i'm leaning forward. I'm feeling some movement when I'm in bed (usually right as I get comfortable at night and in the morning as I'm waking up) I still toss and turn and snooze my alarm as much as possible. Kid will probably take after me with that.

Baby likes Sprite :) I drink it most days and I always get some wiggles when I take a fresh sip in the mornings.

So Saturday I work a morning shift. I still get to sleep in til 7 but i don't get my morning to veg...
Also My brother is in town. He said he wants to see me. *shrug* We're not that close, idky, maybe since he hasn't seen me since the 4th of July? Honestly I hope the family stops by work so I can see them for a few mins there. As long as I"m not busy I don't care. I have have a feeling that after my shift I'm gonna be pooped and automatically drive home and not want to leave.


----------



## jessicaftl

I don't generally sleep in, if I do, it's usually to like 6:30 or 7 lol (life of the party there). Saturdays are usually pretty busy because dh is home and we like to get things done when we're together. This weekend I'll be doing a Costco trip first thing, then we are going to be home doing car work and house work since it won't be too hot. I hope you get your wish and they come see you at work. I am not close with my sister either, we just chat occasionally on facebook. 

IT's supposed to be up near 100 today, so I'll be inside, and it's still very hazy/smokey outside. Baby is moving around quite a bit, I'm wondering if they go head down sometimes because I am feeling small movements up at the top.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm hoping one day I'll have my saturday's free... but right now it's extra money and while i'm still able to work I'll be there. 
My plan was to stick it out til 10 years, but baby came first, so we'll see ....

My little wiggles is staying pretty low. I haven't felt anything near my belly button. I'm sure i'll want them to stay low when they get bigger :haha: After all you ladies talking about them sticking their toes in the ribs.


----------



## jessicaftl

Extra money is good.

I listened to baby on my doppler earlier and heard lots of movement and the hb up at the top again. Seems to really like the one spot where I always am finding it.


----------



## StarGazerRose

So my dog is driving me nuts still. Hubby blocked most of the "holes" he's been digging, but forgot to account for the fact that he didn't block the ends.....
Plus he started biting at the fence gap. Pawing at the neighbor's dog (idk why ...)
But if you take him back over to meet face to face it's a freakin scaredy cat and cowards behind Hubby or me. I don't get why he's so adamant about getting to that dog.

I'm ready to go home. more than 5 hours is too much...*yawn* 

Probably a laundry night, and sadly again, not for my clothes ... Blah i really wish he would do his own....


----------



## jessicaftl

The people who owned this house before us put rocks all around the fence to keep their dogs from digging out. I'm more of a cat person, we have three cats, so I don't really have to worry about that. I would probably also have issues with a dog being like that, but they are trainable. Even my cats are voice trained lol. As for the laundry, sorry your dh just doesn't get it. There's no way I could go more than a couple days without doing it, but even then dh does it with me and my oldest switches loads over as one of his chores, and he also folds my diapers. We all try to work together around here or else it's just too much for one person.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well our dog didn't dig before... he's normally really good at commands and listens (mainly to Hubby). But with this puppy right next to the fence, he's trying to get at it. Provided we have a wooden privacy fence up and there is a chain-link on the other side, I don't have a real fear of him getting out. It's just undesired behavior and we're trying to stop it. But he is outside the most when we're not home, so we can't prevent it when we're not there.
We had an issue back a few months when a litter of kittens was born outside our dining window. He was going nuts! Almost broke our window. We did everything we could, blocked the window .... stopped him from being in the room. The only thing we could do was move the kittens. Luckily this has a happy ending when we did move them, the mom cat found them and moved them somewhere else. .... But here we can't remove the issue to help our dog behave. 

I love cats, but after my dog decided that kittens were chew toys, I've gave up on the idea that we could have one. We even wanted to get another dog, but he just doesn't socialize well, and we don't have time to babysit them.

*sigh* Perhaps when i can't breathe, and can't bend he'll help by at least putting his nasty clothes into the machine (like he DID do the first 2 horrible weeks of m/s ...) But because it's "My Chore" he doesn't want to touch them anymore.... Urgh ....
I keep telling him it's his clothes, and the machine is set to everything he needs... But he's a 3 year old when I tell him to do it. He even flung the soap in instead of placing it in next to where the water comes out... IDK ... 
Maybe one day he'll get it ...*shrug* i doubt it will be soon.


----------



## Sushai

Dont know how you ladies do it with hubby working far from home. My dh travels about a half hour (45 in heavy traffic) and Im constantly checking to see if hes almost home lol. 

Afm, Ive got yet another headcold and Im feeling really blah. Pregnancy in winter sucks, Im really ready for spring now and luckily thats next month. However I dont fully get away with it as my allergies hit during spring. 
Last night while sitting up in bed as I couldnt breathe, I felt some kicks way up high and easily felt from the outside. It was halfway between my bellybutton and breasts, I wasnt expecting to feel anything that high so soon.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - omg, so sorry you're sick again, I hope you don't get as bad as last time. I also have a hard time with dh working so far away, my phone is always nearby and we text each other on his breaks or when he's off work. Sometimes he does the handsfree dictation when he's driving home if he's having a bad day. And woo, feeling lots of kicks. It's crazy it's almost spring for you and almost fall for us! My favorite time of year. I also have terrible allergies in the spring, pregnancy always makes them worse. I hope you can manage.

StarGazer - we had adopted a dog but had to take her back (luckily it was a no kill shelter so she was adopted again very quickly). She was an amazing dog but it was just too much for all of us! This was awhile ago, too. We plan to adopt one when things are less hectic (even longer now haha) for us. We had her outside for the day when we went into town to get some supplies and she managed to get out but she waited in our driveway and eventually went back into the back yard and waited for us to get home. As for dh, I hope he plans to do some cleaning up more if he's going to be at home with the baby more because, imo, just doesn't seem fair for you to do all the work. I had no baby experience with my first and I quit my job to be a SAHM and it was a lot of work. Especially those first few months with appointments and feeding. Dh was a stay at home dad many years before so he had lots of baby experience, luckily he taught me a lot. As for the smelly laundry, ugh, I can't even relate to that haha, dh only gets his stuff smelly if he gets form oil on his pants or lots of dust from someplace he's working around.

Little one seems to be wiggling a lot up at the top while I'm typing, haven't felt hiccups quite yet, but I imagine soon enough I will. I definitely have less room in my stomach for food, I can barely manage a plate full. Works though, as my appetite is still back and forth. I ate waaay too much last night and tasted seasonings when I burped well into the wee hours of the morning :S


----------



## StarGazerRose

I grew up with dogs, cats, birds, fish, had a turtle once (my brother didn't cover the tray so the poor thing died), we had a pond and ended up with toads and frogs everywhere (very annoying when they are outside your window)
Hubby's not much of a cat person, but that's cause he's too rough. Kinda why I like having a dog, it gives him something that can tolerate his own temperament. 
We've been debating getting another.... but probably not til the kid is a little older.

Had a rough night. Got sick and lost my dinner. it was like 30mins til bed time and had to eat something so the baby got something for the evening. Luckily I have pears. Slowly ate and drank a bottle of water (which was more for making me feel better than anything).
Funny how much baby moved after I got sick though. Glad they did, cause I probably would have freaked out. And of Course I had to make sure that getting sick was a normal thing around this week... so I googled the crap out of it. haha More to make sure that nothing was wrong with me.

All my wiggles are still pretty low, perhaps in the next few weeks they'll get higher as Baby gets bigger.
I get a lot of pressure on my lower belly, as if baby is back against wall and pushing ... (not sure another way to explain it ...) From what I've read it's a sign the uterus is growing, but my belly really hasn't gotten too much bigger since the last few belly pictures.

Awe Sushai ... :( I hate you keep getting sick! Hopefully when the weather changes you'll do better! 
I'm ready for Fall here. When it's not so hot you'll die walking out side. No more triple digits either! 
Spring normally brings on my allergies. The pollen here is horrendous! (things turn yellow, for the whole season)


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - sorry about the sick last night, hopefully you feel a bit better today! I've had pets most of my childhood and adulthood. I used to do a lot of aquascaping and raising fish, but after we bought our house I was down to two fish and not much time with small children so after they died of old age I just drained my large tank and will resume that when they're older. Babies like to hang out where they do, so I'm sure whatever you're feeling is normal. 

Afm 24 weeks today (yaaay viability week). Today is supposed to be a bit cooler and I am so happy for it. Baby has been moving all around and I can feel and see it from the outside easily now. Only a few more weeks until third tri (omg lol). Hope everyone is having a good Friday and has a good weekend :)!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I read that baby's find their spot and stick to it. Also read that their movements have more meaning. so if you bend or something they'll squirm to find space again, until you move back.

If Baby stays low ... i have a feeling my poor bladder is gonna get a beating :( I'm too far away from the bathrooms for that.

My favorite fish is the Angel Fish ... omg ... SO MEAN!!! 
For the Tank we bought 2 Angels and a few others to go with our current Fan-Tails ... 1 of the Angels beat up the other Angel and killed all the Fan-Tails ... Then tried to escape, ripped up it's fin and died cause it couldn't swim any more. Only 1 fish survived, it was a small one -- i can't remember what it was -- it was a silver-ish 
orange color with a bright blue pin stripe down it's side. Only reason it lived was it hid in the fake seaweed or in the castle.
We also had that pond we put a ton of Fan-Tails in. Ended up with a HUGE one named him Sparky. He was at least over 6-10in mouth to tail. He lived through 3 pond remodels until something got him ...I was at college when he disappeared. (cat, dog, bird idk ...)


----------



## jessicaftl

Yes, Angel fish are very aggressive, I don't usually keep them because they don't do well with my others. I grew all my own plants, even injected CO2 into my tank. I do miss it but after buying a really good led light with the correct color spectrum for aquatic plants, it crapped out after a month and I was pretty frustrated. I can probably take the a/c adapter apart and solder it or replace the parts I need to but am not really wanting to do it at this time. 

This baby is always transverse, my first and third were like this and then when they're much longer they tend to have their butt up by my ribs. I didn't have much issue with any of them hitting my bladder, but generally I do end up peeing constantly near the end anyway because of things lol. I'm more not looking forward to getting constant painful hemorrhoids, and my hips and legs being sore all the time.


----------



## bdb84

Happy 6 months, Jessica! How are we already this far along?? 

Sushai- I hope you are feeling better today. 

Baby is still sitting really low for me, too, but I feel her spread out often and will get a jab above my belly button here and there. She is so active. Far more so than my other three ever were especially this early on. I can only imagine what her kicks are going to feel like at 9 months. 

Anyone have any appointments coming up? I have one at 26 weeks, but it isn't until the end of the month.


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - happy early 24 weeks, I know you'll be there tomorrow! My appointment is at the end of this month as well, when I'll do the gtt and the other blood draws. It's crazy that this one is so much more active, I wonder if it's any indication of how she'll be after she is born :haha:.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jess -- how cool to grow your own plants. My mom had no time to do any of that. She kept busy with work, church projects and us kids (she used to baby sit while I was super little, and started work when I went back to school). Perhaps you can take on that task after Baby is born and when you get back into your all your other fun projects.
I know that I'll probably want to get back into my cross stitching at some point. Buy the program and start working on making patterns to sell. Plus I was trying to work on making shirts... and I just haven't had time to work on designs. Truthfully... having a kid plus this long work day I have no clue when i'll get back into my crafts.

I junked it out for lunch ... and feeling kinda crappy. I went to CookOut got a BLT, onion rings and a shake. 

I feel my little one is sitting side ways. I get twinges all across my front. Mainly in the middle or over on my right, but a few on my left.

I have a prenatal appointment next Wednesday, then my next one will be my gtt nastiness and prenatal.


OH I didn't know it was 6 months already Jess! wow ... We've come a long way haven't we!


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - you'll find the time, honestly, I spent a lot of time idle here at home and I occupy myself with my games and doing stuff with the kids. It's really only those first few months that are the hardest, especially when it's your first. I had just my one for so many years I had to relearn all that baby stuff again but it was a lot easier. I've never done cross stitching but I do like the different funny patterns I've seen. My oldest does online school, so he stays home with me during the day. And he helps quite a bit with the little ones if I really need it. Once dh gets closer to retirement I plan to go back to work and have dh home more with the kids and my oldest help more, which I'll pay him for, since it's only fair he gets compensated if he is okay with it. I think babies really do like lying sideways, or "transverse" while they can, since they have the room the stretch out. My dd still sleeps in the same position she used to be in all the time in pregnancy, it's funny.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well with out the kid right now I'm getting up between 5:30-6:00 to get ready and leave to be here before 8. Then being here til 5, driving home for an hour (give or take traffic pit falls and issues) ... I get home between 6 and 7 (depending on if i stop or not, or well traffic) 
When I get home I'm pooped and we eat dinner, maybe watch a show/movie then it's bed time around 9 
Hubby has a "when there is work" kind of schedule. So sometimes he works long days some days he works short days (most often they are long cause they are paid the same for 12 as they would for 2).... And he gets more days off than I do. And if he tries to tell his boss that he only wants to work on certain days, I'm sure he'll get his more reliable schedule, or be working part time basically.

So i'm curious how having a baby will go with my schedule more than his ... This is why I wanted to plan half week at home thing after the "medical" leave (which as far as I know is only 6 weeks), so that I get to spend time with my kid. Cause right now I feel I'll never see them....
And getting back into the crafts ... will probably be while I'm stuck sitting at home for some reason or another.


----------



## dove830

IT'S A GIIIIRL!!!!!!!!!!! We are all over the moon!!


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - wooo another team pink!! Congrats :)

StarGazer - eh, it all works out when you get to that point, I think. Dh usually works pretty early and gets off in the early afternoon, but there are times he has worked in the middle of the night or super early in the morning depending on the job. I generally get up at 530 or 6 and my dd and oldest ds get up with me as they're morning people too. 

I noticed baby curled up like a shrimp this afternoon, and where my uterus stops about an inch above my belly button. Can't believe I'm almost done with second tri, it's seriously flown by.


----------



## Sushai

Congratulations dove!!! Welcome to team pink!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo dove I&#8217;m so happy for you, welcome to the club haha x


----------



## StarGazerRose

Congrats Dove!!!

Jess -- I figure things will settle themselves. It's the only thing "long term" i'm worried about. Even spoke to Hubby about it, and he tells me not to worry... (Says the man who get stick when he stresses ....*eyeroll* )

This weekend Baby decided to squirm and nudge/kick a ton.
Saturday I was exhausted by time the other girls came in. I was along from 9 til 2... starving and my back was killing me. Again my nerve was making it hard to walk. 
So after helping customers until there was a pause enough to go to break ... omg ... I was about to start crawling around. So weird that the nerve hurts more when the foot is raised than actually putting weight on it, but my back hurts when i put pressure on my feet.... 
So I messaged my brother and told him I was in too much pain to make a trip to my parents house to hang around. (I didn't want to mention all my other issues/pains that he didn't need to know about).
Anyways when I got home I laid on the couch trying to get feeling back in my feet and back. That's when Wiggles decided that the top of the uterus was a playground! After spending the whole day nestled down low, I got to feel some strong nudges/kicks all around my belly from top to bottom.
I wanted Hubby to feel, but of course he's a jerk and comes over and annoys the kid who decided to slink down to the bottom again. I tried to nudge Baby back up, but nope ... it wasn't having it.
But for while that was going on my face was covered in happy tears. It's amazing what is happening, and after waiting so long .... it's a freakin miracle! :cloud9:

Sunday was decent. Neighbors dog woke me up which wasn't terrible as I was already in and out of sleep. Ended up meeting IL's for breakfast :)
Then mowed half the back yard as Hubby worked on his shed -- he ended up finishing it for me (He was already feeling sick from working on the grass in his shed and could tell I was getting too hot and tired) 
Managed to wash half the dishes ... standing too long now bothers my back and my nerve so, I had to take a break and gave up when it was time for dinner.

Overall... My highlights were enjoying feeling baby during my resting time on the couch :cloud9:

OH .... and I'm 22 weeks today!!! O_O How time is flying!


----------



## bdb84

Congrats on Team :pink:, Dove!


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - happy 22 weeks! Sounds like you had a busy weekend.. again lol. I don't think dh has felt mine move yet, they always stop right when he is there, listening to him and such. 

Hope everyone had a decent weekend. I didn't get done what I wanted to, except my Costco trip. I did manage to clean my kitchen, vacuum, and organize some small things around the house yesterday but that was about it. Dh wasn't doing so well so things were pretty tame most of the weekend. Baby is moving around a lot. I'm starting to feel winded doing basic things, but luckily my knee isn't sore today so I'll be back to my workouts.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Next weekend will be less interesting because I'm off on Saturday. OMG I about hugged her for doing that. I know it's funny since I only work 1 day a week, but I don't ask for day off and stay extra hours when I'm there (even if I feel like i'm dying). 
So I'll probably end up sleeping in and cleaning up the house some. Been tired of looking at it lately.

Baby is just a squirming away today. I think they finally might have taken a nap... it's been quiet for the past 5 mins.


----------



## jessicaftl

Mine hasn't been moving much for the past hour, but I'm getting ready to do some stuff so I'll be they wake up as soon as I sit back down! I have so much cleanup I want to get done before baby is here, nothing too serious but enough to bug me lol.

I'm so happy I've noticed I have colostrum coming in today! This will keep my little ones' interests until milk comes back.


----------



## StarGazerRose

We have a lot of work ahead of us to get at MINIMUM the wall built. But the house is still a mess and needs to be cleaned up. 
And i'm pretty sure that's what my next weekend will be consisting of.

My prenatal is Wednesday afternoon. I'm curious what all they'll test this time. I'm sure i'll get to hear the heartbeat, they'll measure my fundal height... Anything new?
I'm curious if Baby will cooperate or wiggle the entire time. I'm also curious to see if they can tell if Baby is still measuring big or not.

Really wish I could go work outside or near a window. It's warm/hot ...but right now I'm thinking it might keep me awake! *yawn*


----------



## jessicaftl

Sounds like you'll be busy again this weekend, hope you get your stuff done lol. I have plans of things I want to get done before this fall/winter but it's been too hot for us to go outside and having little kids makes it more of a challenge because they want to get into everything and spread it out all over the yard. 
Generally, for low risk, your appointments will probably be pretty boring until you get to third tri, then they're more often and they'll talk to you about more options. I don't think you're having your gtt yet? That usually happens closer to third tri. As for measuring big, I wouldn't worry about it. IF they're really concerned they might send you for an ultrasound but even then they're so inaccurate they can be off by more than a pound in size. 

It's still smokey here, so the sky is orange. Right now I am relaxing after my workout and then making up some lunch.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I just hope I can get it the general house to look clean. If I clean up the dining table some it helps a lot. And I'll probably vacuum since I don't believe Hubby did when he said he did (cause i KNOW you can see the lines even if the dog runs all through the house) Plus I can tell he goes "around" stuff instead of attempting to pick it up and put it back down when he's done. So I'll also sweep and mop the kitchen, bathroom and maybe mop the foyer (might just sweep it cause it gets too dirty too fast)
I might ..... depending on how ambitious i feel ... attack some of the baby's room. Getting out boxes and some stuff that I can combine/straighten helps make it not look like a bomb went off. 

I wouldn't mind another ultrasound *giggles* But yeah I heard the farther along you are the more inaccurate information is since they get squished in there.
I was just thinking they'd do boring stuff. I mean hearing the heartbeat is cool, since I don't have a doppler. I know the fundal is just a estimate measurement anyways, but it's kind cool to see how much i've grown since the last one 4 weeks ago! I KNOW i have a belly now!
It's starting to be (more) noticeable!

My gtt is in September. um .... week 26/3, along with another prenatal... I'm gonna have a fun day! <not> I guess I'll see how crappy I feel after the appointment(s) as to me going into work or taking the day off. I know how I feel when I have too much sugar on a regular basis, I'm pretty sure i'm gonna feel yucky.


----------



## jessicaftl

For after your gtt test, I suggest that you get some protein to snack on, even if it's just nuts or something. Mine is in a couple weeks and I will be preparing by making sure I eat beforehand because that's the best way for me. Otherwise I feel gross if I just have sugary stuff and nothing else. 

I usually vacuum once a week, with a small house it's pretty fast, and I usually have my kids make sure all their toys are picked up, which they generally are organized with it all. I get all the corners well, sweeping the kitchen and doing the counters doesn't take me long, either. I manage to get it done within a few hours. The mudroom is usually the worst because of the cat box, where they kick their litter out on the floor. We clean it daily, but it's difficult at times since only dh can do that and he is sometimes very tired. That room will eventually be finished cleaning and have a bed in it. We are close to having that done as well. 

Baby is a bit quiet for now, I'm sure they'll start moving once I put the little ones down to their nap. I'm starting to have to pee more often too, so they're getting big enough to squish my bladder hehe.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hubby explained why I wasn't noticing him vacuum... The suction was turned down from when I was doing the mattress (so i would stop getting stuck on the fabric and couldn't move the hose) -- that was back in April :o
So yeah ... when I got home yesterday, sure enough vacuum lines! He still doesn't move stuff though, so I'll probably hit up the whole house Saturday. Throw away my pile of junk mail I toss next to my desk, wash _my_ clothes... And vacuum the bedroom. 

I didn't manage washing dishes cause I was exhausted and ended up vegging in my desk chair watching a show on netflix.

I made a rice-a-roni last night ... half filled a bowl and just .... didn't like it... Maybe it was the flavor added or something but it didn't go over too well. I finished my bowl of it, but I doubt i'll eat any more of it.
I didn't have time to grab it for lunch today, so I can't tell if it was just "last night" or not.
Ended up eating Reese's Pieces and chips for the rest of the night. (SOOOo Healthy!)


----------



## jessicaftl

My appetite is just as shaky it seems lol, I had spicy tomato sauce with pasta last night. It was pretty rich so I didn't eat much, and this morning I was ravenous. I had some seriously disturbing dreams this morning, so I lied there away in bed for a bit before getting up, lol. Baby hasn't been too active yet this morning, but it is still kind of early and I'm sure after my breakfast settles they'll be kicking it up again!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I had a horrible dream one night ... Parts of it are still haunting me. The important parts seem to fade and i'm left with the worse parts resonating here and there... I wish they would go away!

I had a morning meeting and had to walk across the building to get to boss's office. Baby seemed to like the walk, wiggled around most of the meeting.


----------



## jessicaftl

I usually tell dh about my dreams and it helps a bit, I'm sure I'll be talking this one up tonight as well haha. 

I love walking, and it seems to always lull baby to sleep, like it did with the others. I managed to clean the kitchen, do laundry, and workout, now I'm playing my game and eating my lunch. I've been feeling lots of pushing and stretching in one area so I think this one is finding their own little spot they can fit in. Really wondering how they'll be in a few weeks when they're much bigger!


----------



## StarGazerRose

This dream is a few days old...so most of the detail is gone, the parts that tie it all together, all that's left is the gory stuff.... :( Gotta LOVE nightmares!

Mine seems to walk up while i'm walking or at least by time i sit down. If I lean forward I can usually feel a twinge here and there.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well.

I was 22 weeks yesterday yay and I can now see baby move from the outside yay


----------



## StarGazerRose

MrsDuck isn't it so cool? I don't think my LO is kicking hard enough just yet to be seen, but it's also really low (below where my panties sit) so I can't see under my belly button well anymore. But I put my hand over my lower belly and get to feel nudges.

Baby must have taken a nap by the end of the afternoon. I was trying to feel little wiggles and felt nothing ... started to get worried, even though I felt them earlier... a mothers worry haha
I tried pushing my belly up and seeing where Baby was... decided I'd curled in a ball on the couch and finally felt the nudges and then the baby moved up a bit. I'm guessing that they nestled deep in my pelvis and didn't want to move no matter what I did til i made the space "smaller".
I kinda want them to move up a little ...not a ton ... but most of the little twists, turns, nudges, kick are all very very low.

Another prenatal appointment is this afternoon. Just need to make it through most of the work day.


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - woohoo, happy 22 weeks! And yaay for seeing baby from the outside, always one of the most fun things :).

StarGazer - I hope your appointment goes smoothly and you get to hear that lil heartbeat. I've found I can find baby pretty easily if I'm lying flat on my back since they like to spread out. I look like I have a huge squash on one half of my belly when I'm down on my back lol. I push and poke at them but they don't respond quite as much yet. 

afm - it's very smokey here, there's now a fire up by the lake just half an hour from my house so the smoke has settled all around us. We have air quality warnings for everyone, and especially pregnant women, asthma, immune compromised people. Hoping it will rain sooner than later to help it clear out a bit, but there's nothing in the forecast. I had another crappy dream this morning, so I woke up feeling sad and distraught.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I read somewhere that their baby was using their pelvis as a bed and just laying low and curled up down low. I think that's what my little wiggles is doing.

Awe Jess, it sucks that it's that close to home. I hope that rain comes soon to help clear the air some! 

I think as long as the nurse goes low enough they'll find the heartbeat. It should be strong, and clear now.
As long as I don't rush, my blood pressure should be fine. I might have to find some candy though. I feel my blood sugar dropping a bit. Mostly cause i'm TRYING NOT to drink sugary drinks, but it looks like I'm gonna have to have something during the day if it keeps doing this. URgh!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry you are having horrible dreams star and Jessica, it&#8217;s horrible how real they seem at the time

Jessica I hope you get a downpour to clear the air. It must be a bit scary to be that close 

Star my baby was wriggling down really low until a couple of days ago then suddenly up she popped, I guess she ran out of room down there. Now movement is almost continuous and I&#8217;m feeling huge

Star I hope your appointment goes well


----------



## jessicaftl

Hope your appointment went well. I don't think it's going to rain here for awhile, we're in the middle of a drought as usual, but the fires generally stay much higher up than here, I'm not worried for myself but it is uncomfortable to be out in, you can barely see the hills across the river at this point. 
Mine has been staying up high lately so I do feel more movement but it is still muffled with my placenta being in front.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies, how are we all?

Happy 22weeks MrsDuck - Im 22 weeks today! Can't believe it... ill be officially 5months on Monday and that scares me a little... Im really not ready! Apart from the occasion little outfit here and there we have NOTHING!! 

AFM, my heart palpitations are still here and annoying me! However, i can proper feel my little bug now, last night was the first time i witnessed a kick from the outside so that was nice to see especially because i have an anterior placenta


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy 22 weeks buttercup and yay for seeing baby kick. How big are you? I feel massive for 22 weeks haha


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks Ladies, my appointment went fine. Nothing special to report. 
I didn't bring up any of my worry-wart items as most have kinda worked themselves out...
They didn't actually numerically measure me. The doc came in and found the top of my uterus and said I'm exactly 2 fingers above my belly button and on track. So :) All is good.
The nurse with the doppler asked where baby likes to hang out. I said low. She put the wand half way between my panty line and belly button, you could just hear it, so i told her lower would be better. She even had to angle it to get down low enough haha. But .... Baby's heart is around 160's, nice and strong! :D

This morning was rough.
Dog got sick twice ... and I couldn't get back to sleep. When I actually got back to sleep is when he got sick the second time. Since I wasn't feeling well from the first jolt out of bed, I knew it wouldn't end well, so I got Hubby to clean up the mess. And now, I'm groggy and irritable and don't feel the best. 
Today needs to end....I'm so over it.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

MrsDuck said:


> Happy 22 weeks buttercup and yay for seeing baby kick. How big are you? I feel massive for 22 weeks haha

Oh you'll have to show me...

I don't feel that big! Ill take a photo later when I can and ill upload it :)

Have you started to buy anything??xx


----------



## jessicaftl

Buttercup - I get the heart palpitations as well, and they aren't fun. Always from getting up too fast or walking after resting. Happy 22 weeks! 

StarGazer - I'm glad your appointment went well and you got to hear the hb! As for the sleep, I hope you get some rest tonight! Sorry about your dog getting sick, I always save those lovely messes for dh to clean up with our cats :haha:. 

Afm - dd must have gotten too much sun yesterday because her core has been hot and she had a low grade fever. I encouraged lots of water, even though they all drink a lot, I think she was a little dehydrated. She still feels a bit hot on her core this morning but she has her usual disposition. And she is drinking lots of water today, so far, so I think she'll be on the mend soon enough. It's so smokey, I don't think I want to let any of the little ones outside today because it just makes the heat worse and it's difficult to breathe. Baby has been moving quite a bit. I had my hand down on my belly last night and felt lots of kicking at my hands.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm having a rough day ...
Found out my dear friend got let go from her work ... after she's been struggling to find work too. So she's back looking for another job. Poor thing. Makes my heart heavy that I can't do anything to help her.
My computer database program is being a pain. After attempting 3 times I think it's finally going to work?? FX'd
And my stupid excel file is so large its crashed 4 times in a row cause it kept trying to load stuff i wanted it to close.

I really want sleep right now, but if i close my eyes i'm either gonna start crying or zonk out on the floor. 


Congrats to all the others who are 22 weeks. I love that we are all so close together!

Jess, awe I hate that you DD is not feeling well. Yeah that smoke wouldn't help the kids in any way. Are you still under a air advisory?


----------



## jessicaftl

Sorry about your friend, it's never easy losing a job especially after having a hard time finding one in the first place. We had issues like that after the recession was peaking, and it was super rough :/.

Yes, we have an air quality advisory until it rains which probably won't be for another month or better. Our entire state is in "drought" condition for now, it was like this last year as well, with so much smoke. It's very uncomfortable for everyone, and dh has copd so I'm not even sure how he handles being out in it all day, he did say it wasn't as thick down in the city. I think dd will be okay, she's still a little dehydrated looking but not nearly as warm.


----------



## StarGazerRose

We both went through a layoff together back in '16, and we've kinda bonded since being at that job. We chat nearly every day. I even got a chance to work with her for 2 months for a project... which fell through... and she ended up leaving that place cause she wanted a different position. Then this one where she was hired for marketing, but had no way to review her results as a 3rd party company gets the info, but never passes it on. *eyeroll* 
So since we've been through it we kinda just stick to each other. 
And it's nice to have someone who feels as crumby as you do during a situation like all that. 

"Quality" I couldn't think of that word earlier lol That sucks ... I'm not sure how your OH can deal with that either.
I've never been past IL (and that was only a business trip for 3 days), so I have no clue about any of what is going on. And only really hear about it if it's gone crazy. I don't listen or watch the news -- plus i'm not on FB hardly ever except to clear my notifications. The farthest north I've been is NY traveled through the 1000 islands and got to be in Canada for a whole 10 mins on a boat trip. I'm hoping having this kid will help expand my horizon and I get to go places just so they can experience it too! (Beach trips are gonna be WAY more fun now LOL)


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttercupbabi said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Happy 22 weeks buttercup and yay for seeing baby kick. How big are you? I feel massive for 22 weeks haha
> 
> Oh you'll have to show me...
> 
> I don't feel that big! Ill take a photo later when I can and ill upload it :)
> 
> Have you started to buy anything??xxClick to expand...

Buttercup nope I haven&#8217;t bought anything apart from a nice newborn baby grow that my little girl chose, but I have kept practically everything of hers so I don&#8217;t really need much

I&#8217;m sure I wasn&#8217;t much bigger than I am now when I had my little girl haha
 



Attached Files:







358DB747-4AA8-4DDE-8094-F0D95D001D72.jpeg
File size: 283.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsDuck

Star sorry you are having a rough day. Glad dh cleared up the doggy mess and I hope your friend can find something else. Yay for a good appointment and getting to hear baby&#8217;s heartbeat 

Jessica I hope your dd is ok and it can&#8217;t be nice for any of you to be breathing in that smoke, I hope it isn&#8217;t another month before you get some rain


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I haven't traveled much either, just mainly the west coast and some neighboring states. I much prefer the stay-cation life lol. 

MrsDuck - what a cute bump! I know what you mean about feeling huge already, it's crazy! I'm sure dd will be fine, she's still a bit grumpy but actually showed me she bit the inside of her mouth which is what she was so upset about yesterday, so I think that's part of why she feels grumpy. I imagine she'll be back to normal fast!

It is a bit breezy today and that helps, but it's still very smokey. My appetite is so hard to judge lately. I don't have much snacks in my house and today dh will get groceries, but I don't feel like having the same old thing all the time. Luckily a sandwich helped me feel a bit more human, but I can't decide what to make for dinner (oh the horror).


----------



## Buttercupbabi

MrsDuck - your bump is so lovely and high! Defo bigger bump then me but then all my boy bumps have been round and small...

Here is mine, excuse my bra lol
 



Attached Files:







20180817_103807.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## StarGazerRose

What cute bumps!!!

Thanks all. My day got slightly better when I got home and relaxed. I was hungry but not hungry so I made a cheese burrito and slowly .... made it through. After that I gave up on trying to stay awake. I got ready for bed and curled up on the couch as it was not even 8p yet. 

This morning the baby is dancing on my cervix ... Which while you are driving is hard to deal with. I swear it was hitting it's head along the outer wall while it was poking it's tiny little feet in to my nether regions. I didn't necessarily hurt, just hard to concentrate on the road when your body is doing things you don't want it to. 
Kid is still VERY active this morning. Not sure why, maybe the extra sleep made them wake up sooner? idk ... 

I might take another picture, even though I haven't seen much change...

Jess -- I'm glad the breeze helped some, I'm still hoping you guys get some sort of break from all that smoke.
I like vacations, but I'm always worried about my dog when we're gone. We have either a neighbor or his parents watch him, but it's like a mother's worry ... and I miss him after a few days. My family is originally from MI and hubby's from NY. So i've been to both states a few times. And a few in between only for breaks and such. Farthest south I've gone is Charleston SC by land to meet a Cruise line, and by sea we went to the Bahamas. But my ultimate dream is to go to New Zealand and Australia. 

I wish that today was a half day ... I really don't wanna stay here til 5 ... Blah. My whole week has been just a giant anticipation of Saturday LOL it's been forever since I've had a day off there it seems.


----------



## jessicaftl

Ugh, ladies, my power has been out since 1130 last night. It isn't supposed to be back on until noon today. Of course dh got groceries last night. Guess I'll be cooking some dinner a little early tonight... grrr. Had to get the camp stove out to make breakfast. Dd is doing better today, she seems her normal self. It is less smoke filled this morning here, but it is supposed to get really thick this weekend. 
25 weeks today (woohoo) and baby was active all night since I was awake listening to the crickets chirping and the river roaring. I have really bad signal up here so I am sure I'll get bored really fast. 

You guys have such cute little bumps! I just feel huge but I don't think I'm all that big, probably in my head Haha. 

We sometimes go to the beach, since it is like two hours from here, but there have been advisories of fecal matter in the waters so we haven't gone yet. I actually grew up in Washington and moved down here my senior year of high school.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awe I hate power outages. I'm always worried about them in our house. It's old ... and with two power grades (the older part is the 110, and the newer section is 220, plus a few outlets the upgraded too) 1 of them isn't grounded, so it scares me. But it costs more than the house to get everything rewired, so we haven't touched it. and probably won't.
BUT it handles 2 computers (sometimes 3 or 4) and XBox, AC and most other essentials without an issue.... I still worry though
Plus if the XBox isn't available, Hubby is clingy ....meaning If i find something to entertain myself with, it's usually interrupted by him all over me. LOL

idky but since last night I haven't felt the best. I turned off the heater in here much sooner than i normally do. I'm feeling clammy. Debating eating my vitamins, they seem to make me feel better (seems ironic for cheap gummies) Just haven't wanted food...
Jess I wish I had your appetite, i'd at least be eating something or feel fine to do so. I don't know why mines is here one day and gone for days. It's annoying! 

So i was curious what baby is doing in my belly, and perhaps what position baby was in. I always feel something on my right side, so i'm thinking baby's back is on my left....but I can't tell where the head is. Certainly this morning those pesky feet were kicking down, so i'm pretty sure little one is breech right now! I might poke and prod later tonight.


----------



## jessicaftl

Dh and I both do wiring, but our house is also old and there's a few issues with it electrically that we've yet to address. Power came back on about an hour ago, thankfully. Hoping my food isn't too bad off, but I am not going to check it yet. Most all of my stuff is in the deep freezer and that takes a couple of days to thaw so it's mostly my rack of eggs and leftovers I'm concerned with. I talked with dh first thing this morning, while he sat with his phone flashlight at the table doing nothing lol. 

Sorry you're not feeling great! I hope you get to feeling better soon. I'm starving again, myself. It's just starting to warm up here, so soon enough I'll be getting the a/c on and closing up the house. My appetite is really strange, some days I am so hungry and willing to eat mostly anything and others I just don't want to even try. I'll probably mash some avocado and have some chips later with it (healthy I know).

It's easier to find where baby is when they're bigger, obviously, but I noticed the butt is usually bigger and rounder than the head. When the lump is poking up it is likely they're lying face down. Mine is still hanging transverse but now kind of going diagonal.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hubby could probably do the electric with his dad, but this place is crazy.... they "Jimmy Rigged" so much stuff that I couldn't even tell you where to begin.
Our plumbing also needs to be redone -- but again it's just like the electric, so much needs to be redone, that it costs too much.
Especially now baby is coming all our money is gonna be dedicated to Baby more than other things. And it hasn't failed us yet, so I'm sure we'll be ok.

I tried to nudge around after going to the bathroom. I found a large "hard" area then. But I think Baby is moving way too much today to get a good understanding of what is going on in there. 
Earlier i felt all the movement down low and then on the right, then the middle then a few mins ago on the left and middle ... So i think baby is a dancer. Spinning around and having a ball. 
Perhaps enjoying what I ate more than my own stomach liked it.

At least your power came on before too late! Usually if you don't open the fridge things stay good. When ours went we kept opening the door ... so things just died much faster (mostly cause we didn't know it was going til it just stopped getting cold)


----------



## bdb84

Hey ladies!

It's been such a chaotic week with school resuming. DS has suddenly decided he wants to try for football this year. 12 years old and just now showing an interest. So he's began practicing. The poor kids have to be at practice at 6:15 every morning to practice before school starts and then straight through first period (Athletics). So we've all been waking up at 5:30AM this week. I'm beat, and have been making up for it by napping daily. 

DD1 is loving 3rd grade so far and DD2 began 2 days a week of preschool and has been enjoying that as well. I often find myself rather bored on the days DD2 is in school and I'm by myself, but I will take advantage of it soon once nesting kicks in.


----------



## MrsDuck

Gorgeous bump buttercup, very neat. My bump with dd stayed very high and never dropped


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad your power came back Jessica, what a nightmare, I hope your food wasn&#8217;t spoiled

Star I hope you feel better soon, can your dr recommend anything to help. You poor thing you&#8217;ve been feeling yuck for a long time now

Bdb enjoy your peace and quiet. I certainly don&#8217;t envy your early mornings


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - try first thing in the morning when lying on your back to find where baby is positioned, it's usually easiest then. And we only opened the fridge twice, once right after it went out I got a cheese stick and dh got his lunch out before work. I think the food is okay, but we'll see.

bdb - that sounds so hectic, how do you stay on top of it all? I guess I'll have to deal with that kind of life as mine get a bit older too, haha. I hope you're enjoying those naps, too, they are so nice!

MrsDuck - my bumps always stay high as well, they never drop until I'm in active labor, it's funny. Even when I tried to have a sweep done my midwife and my ob from my second couldn't even reach my cervix. I am pretty annoyed but my food should be okay, mostly it's the eggs I worry about but ds had a sandwich this morning and it was all still cold after an hour of the compressor running, so I think it'll be okay (I hope lol).

It's breezy here again today, but there's supposed to be more smoke coming in this weekend and I am not looking forward to that. I'm starving! I think I'm going to make myself a small club soda with peach flavoring to go with my lunch as it sounds so good.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Ladies ... I know this is my first so I don't know much... but I think my next kid i'm gonna ask for a single person I can ask my questions to at the OB's Office. I've met with a few people I already know...and will finally meet with an MD again in the next few appointments. I get why they are doing it, but after that I think i'll stick to 1 person and if I don't end up with them at delivery I would have at least met the at some point this round ... It's just hard to know who direct my questions to when they ask. 
I might see if I can get someone to give me an answer. I'm more or less feeling great. My blood pressure seems to stay pretty even and in good range at appointments. I have a few moments where I know they only thing that will help is water, so i drink a ton of it. I take deep breaths when I feel my heart rate get too high. I eat sugar when I feel shaky and extra sleepy. and for the most part my general diet is the same. I've eaten more fruits cause that's what I want...I try to limit my sweets just cause it's not good no matter how much i want them.
I'm not sure what could be the cause of me not feeling well during the day and some evenings. All i can call it is "crumby" ... and like i shouldn't eat anything. 
Plus the hot/cold thing at work is driving me NUTS still. I turned off my heater before lunch time today and still had to fan myself hours later to try to cool off. I think i've just entered the hot stage of pregnancy. I'm chilly only early mornings when I first get here and a little at home, where I throw on a blanket and chill on the couch.

idk ... long statement really ... but yeah ... and now I have to find my way home through Friday 5pm traffic out of a busy city .... bleh.


----------



## jessicaftl

I feel hot more often than not, that's probably why I have the a/c on me all night, dh hates it lol. He sleeps under a massive down comforter and cramps terribly if he is in the same room as me. I think it's pretty common. As for feeling blah I think it could be anything, but definitely something to bring up. I mean it could be the hormones or like I said *anything*. 
Never had care that switched from doctor to doctor like that, would be difficult. I hope if you have more kids you can have more say in your care.


----------



## dove830

I have now ordered/purchased everything that I will need for baby girl. Kicking myself for getting rid of everything! I had made a list months ago, and I started to feel like my due date is coming quickly, and I'm already getting tired and worn out, so I wanted to get it all out of the way. 

What is everyone doing about Christmas shopping? My C-section date is Dec 21. I want to get my shopping done in like October. We only buy for the kids, so it shouldn't be too bad, and I've already asked them for their wish lists :) :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow dove you are getting organised. I too feel less mobile this time around, once I sit on the floor with my dd I struggle to get back up, goodness knows what I&#8217;ll be like in another couple of months time aaagh I&#8217;m certainly feeling my age this pregnancy


----------



## MrsDuck

Anyone else got this annoying advert when using the phone which means you can&#8217;t see the top section of the page? So annoying and I can&#8217;t seem to get rid of it


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - wow, so organized lol! I am the worst with procrastination, I didn't even pack a bag for the hospital with my first until I was well into labor at home :haha:. I have been thinking of Christmas shopping but won't go into it yet, since two of my kids have their birthdays next month I already know I'll be spending money on them then.

MrsDuck - I don't like replying on my phone because of the ad that pops up and when you click the x on it sometimes it goes away or loads another screen. I generally respond from my computer instead for that reason.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hi ladies! 23 Weeks O_O 

I hope everyone had a nice weekend.
I did like half of what I wanted/needed, but I trade it for relaxing and sleeping in. Which i would probably do over and over as long as I can!

As far as Christmas is concerned... I have no clue what we're doing. Hubby will probably end up doing most of the shopping with out me. We normally hit the big mall near us, and I doubt I'll be up for walking around at 7-8 months. I've been saying that most people's present is gonna be this little cutie!

Hubby is still working on setting up his shed, so nothing has been started on the clearing of the "room". Since we have the cradle, all I'm worried about is getting the stuff OUT of it before the kid comes. The kids room isn't until they are a tiny bit bigger and can sleep longer, so if it's not done right when the kid is born I'll be ok. 

I'm wearing a shirt that really makes me look pregnant O_O was surprised when I put it on. I don't walk around a lot at work, so most people won't see it. haha It does hide my contraption I made to pin my pants closed though, so I like that part.


----------



## jessicaftl

Happy 23 weeks! It sure is going by fast, you'll be in third tri before you know it (omg!!). I'm glad you got to sleep in, I hope you're feeling better as well. Sounds like you guys are getting at least some stuff done! Now that you're showing I bet your shirt looks cute. 

We also got some stuff done this weekend, finally started organizing our shed and going through more stuff. We got rid of a lot of junk and organized our keep stuff. It wasn't too smoky out but today it's back, so I'll be inside again. It's fine though because I will have a chance to vacuum and super clean in here this week. 

My midwife appointment is Thursday, and I'm almost done with second tri as well, and I'm getting a little anxious about labor again. Not looking forward to the pain but it will be nice to have my little one in my arms in a few months! 

I hope everyone else had a decent weekend :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

I already have a few appointments scheduled for the 3rd Tri! I was like omg it's that time already? The nurse said yup! 
4 Months to go! O_O

Each week is different for how I feel. 
I managed to eat a WHOLE sausage the other night when Hubby made them. I'm guessing my body needed the protein! I also ate some raspberries, strawberries and we devoured a melon that same night.
I'm still pretty much not into meat. I ate half a burger one night and was bleh afterwards.
Hubby commented that I was on a chocolate crave lately ... idk I try not to eat it every day, but usually make it through whatever I buy by the end of the week.

Anyone having issues with carpel tunnel? My hands aren't really swelling. They are feeling stiff and fall asleep while I drive and at night while I sleep. I have to constantly flex them out to make them feel less stiff. I read that if you have carpel tunnel that it can get worse while pregnant. Hubby things it's arthritis ... *shrug* Just curious if others are feeling it too.


----------



## Sushai

Quick pop in.

Glad to hear youre all doing well.

Dont know what ads you girls keep talking about. Im always on my phone for BnB and have never had an ad pop up. Lucky me I guess otherwise itd be driving me bonkers.

Stargazer lucky you with all the sleeping in and resting, feeling a little jealous over here lol. 
As for Christmas Im hoping to start on that soon and since Ill be having my mum, siblings and possibly aunt stay over during the Christmas period Ill be setting up the tree rather early, possibly late October early November lol. Ive got a huge tree that takes time to setup and dont think Ill be able to setup anytime closer to Christmas. 
Happy 23 weeks!!

Jessica I cant believe youll be in 3rd tri soon! Where has the time gone?? As 3rd tri approaches I think we all start to get a bit nervous re labour pains. Amazing how despite how awful the pains are we seem to forget about it and go for another round lol.

Afm, got up to pee at midnight and my sleep left me since it is now 130am, damn insomnia. I have an appointment with my ob this Friday and next Tuesday I have my first growth scan. Curious to see how big the girls are and their positioning. After my third growth scan we will discuss the birth about how and when it will be done. So nervous about that as its just 8 weeks away from having that conversation! 
Just wanted to share my 23 week bump with you all. 
screen capture windows


----------



## Sushai

Please excuse the bed with no mattress lol were hoping to purchase a new one this coming weekend.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - what a cute bump!! Can't wait to hear about your scans, and I know what you mean about the insomnia, it sucks so much :/. 

My oldest had too much greasy food last night and ended up having to throw up, of course it gave me an anxiety attack and I couldn't get sleep forever, and my legs were so restless, I must have gotten up five or six times to pee and calm down. Dd was having a hard time sleeping last night and that didn't help me either. I could go for a nap already.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - yes, I've also heard carpal gets worse with pregnancy. I cannot relate but I know lots of women have made mention of it. It's so crazy we're all going to be in third tri soon! 

I know I certainly didn't forget the pain, I was sooo happy that my last one would be the last because I didn't want to have to go through it again and here we are now...


----------



## dove830

Sushai--beautiful bump.....I feel like I'm the same size with a singleton and just 21 weeks though!

Jessica--I hear you on both the insomnia and the restless legs....the other night I also had a restless arm! I didn't even know that was a thing!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sushai what a cute bump!!!! 
How cool you'll be getting another scan! GL and i hope it all goes well.

I want to get my tree up, but honestly it will be all depending on what state the spare room ends up being. Cause if we can't clear out the things from the living room, it will again be a tree-less christmas ....and I don't want that this year. 
I'm actually excited about christmas this year -- mostly cause of Baby. I'm enjoying seeing it in the store, was even about to ask someone at Walmart when they will be putting it out.
But shopping, i'm not interested in... I could really careless about walking around looking for stuff. Maybe when I have the kid I'll like doing it more, cause i can shop for a child rather than adults who are getting really hard to find stuff for.

I've had a few days of restless legs, mostly when i'm laying down. It is annoying when your body does things you didn't tell it to. I think one night I kicked poor Hubby... he was like what was that, and I'm like what? i didn't move LOL

ooo So I went to get lunch from FireHouse Subs. I wanted an extra pickle, and the cashier put it on there twice, so I got *3* pickles! omg Pregnant lady dream! I can't eat more than half the sandwich but these pickles will be devoured! :p

I'm a little nervous about the labor part, but I've been taking this pregnancy one bit at a time. So until contractions (or even Braxton Hicks) become a real thing.... I'm gonna try not to "think" about it. 
(And I like the statement Sushai said: Amazing how despite how awful the pains are we seem to forget about it and go for another round. --- So true!)


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - for me, I absolutely didn't forget the pain of childbirth, which is a big reason I am soooo anxious. I stressed about it when I first found out I would be pregnant, it was that big of an issue for me, since this was a completely unplanned baby I do not want to go through it all again. I am still getting it right in my head that it is only temporary and afterward I'll have my baby and then I can be done with this part of my life. We had a tree up last year but it lost all of its needles after like two weeks, I was so angry! This year I won't buy one until closer to Christmas this time around and be sure not to get a special variety like last time (what a joke). I can't even imagine how it'll go with everyone but we'll see.

dove - it is terrible, I've had it in my arms like once or twice and seriously one of the worst lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sushai such a lovely bump, my singleton is definitely the same size if not bigger, I&#8217;ve just got out my lager maternity trousers aaaagh not even in the 3rd tri yet yikes 

Star I can&#8217;t believe you are still pinning your trousers haha you&#8217;ll be much comfier in a maternity pair

Jessica I&#8217;m dreading the Labour part too

Dove restless legs and arms is the worst, it&#8217;s just impossible to sleep


----------



## StarGazerRose

Mrs Duck -- haha yeah .... I am. I added a pin (i'm up to 3 now) These pants hold up well as long as I can zip them up. I just haven't made it to a store to shop for clothes. I went grocery shopping, and that's the extent I've been to the store. I will probably have to go soon. Next month I'll seriously need new clothes. I have shirts just no pants.

Jess -- Our tree is a skimpy little fiber optic. In the past years I've been trying to buy things to make it look more full and then decorate it. But last year I didn't even get it out... Last christmas was crazy and both of us were not having a good end of the year.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!

StarGazer - haha, how many pins do you think you'll get up to? Hopefully you can get some new pants soon, they're so much more comfortable. As for the tree, I refuse to get a fake one, I just looove the smell of a tree, plus they are grown everywhere around here. I've had hectic Christmases before, and one where I couldn't even afford to get my kid anything, it was rough. As it is, with three kids having their birthday in the later part of the year should be interesting. 

MrsDuck - really hoping labor isn't too bad this time around and things go smoothly for all of us. 

Baby has been wildly kicking and moving around this morning, especially while I was lying on the bed! I feel so huge already, can't even imagine how huge I'll feel in a few weeks. My midwife appointment is in a couple days, already a bit anxious for it.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I've had 1 real tree in my life. It just took too much care -- plus i don't have a green thumb to save my life (i'm killing aloe plants right now)
The family planted it after christmas, it lasted for many years, but something ate it and we had to dig it up.
I want a new tree, but truthfully until we have more space in the living room, that probably won't happen (and i'm not just talking about the junk in the room right now either) This little fake thing fits perfectly between the futon and the window, but blocks one of our dvd chests.

My little Wiggles kicked my arm the other day. I was sitting on the couch with my arms barely touching my belly and talking to Hubby, when I just felt a push on my arm haha That was cute. I told the kid to do it again, but of course they won't listen right now haha.

I told hubby last night that I"m amazed at how big I am (even though I'm not "huge"), yet the baby is only half the size of my tummy.
He told me: "you know, the baby isn't the only thing that has to be bigger" LOL he's trying :p


----------



## StarGazerRose

So i was showing my friend the transition between July and August ... omg my belly has grown!
Then I looked back at my April belly (the one I was trying to make flatter back then) LOL 

5 Months makes a big difference!


----------



## jessicaftl

They're easy to care for, just keep water in the tree stand. After Christmas we just take them out back and do our own thing, dh has some wild plans of carving them. Our living room is pretty small as well, but we manage to put a tree near the kitchen. 

Dh always laughs at my roundness and we joke about it often, what else can you do hehe.


----------



## StarGazerRose

The only thing I liked was the smell. But the rest of it, i hated. I was a teen so I hated most thing then too, so idk if it's really saying much.
I think if we had a bit more space i wouldn't mind... perhaps when the kid is older, it would be more of an experience to go tree shopping with them.

I was looking into the maternity classes at the hospital, and trying to figure out what I want to do and when we can take them. Luckily most are evening, so we can actually make them. Hubby was playing his game, so he was kinda like, "your doc will discuss with you when it becomes closer, i think we're jumping the gun" .... *eyeroll* I'm like ... -_- you just want me to stop talking cause you are playing your game........
I told him we can't wait too much longer, I want to have things registered by mid Sept ... that's not that far away. And i doubt my docs will say anything unless I ask. 
It's $75 for 3+2 classes (1 of which is a baby thing, which doesn't even happen until the baby is 0-12 months)
My MIL asked about lamaze classes... a bit disappointed that the hospital that is closer to me doesn't have that class.... I'd have to drive over 45 mins to get there  Dude, NOT doing that. So i hope the one class that's named nearly the same, does some breathing techniques, cause all it mentions is stuff about labor... (signs and such)
Anyways... I"m thinking I'll take my Free tour in November before Thanksgiving... cause the next class is like beginning of Dec, and that's kinda pushing it haha.


----------



## jessicaftl

Trees can be problematic with small kids lol. My two youngest really liked playing with the light strings. I'm still going to try for it this year, again. As for the classes, if it's something you want to do, do it. There are a lot of books and online material for them now than when I was first doing it. First labors are so unpredictable though. I never really had my ob talk to me about birthing classes, maybe a little, and yeah you should sign up now while you're still early because they tend to fill up fast. 
45 min drive isn't far, but I live so far out, everything is over an hour from me. I've already discussed it with my dh that he would help me deliver at home if nothing else because I am that against hospitals. 

Baby is really moving around a lot, probably from the weird dreams I had last night. I actually had one where my husband was going to chase me and kill me, luckily I woke up right as I was grabbing a knife from the block to defend myself when he came around the corner (lol). What's funny is he woke me up before leaving work to kiss me... can't wait to tell him about that dream I had. Tomorrow is my midwife appointment, the last one of second tri, and then they become more frequent.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I think he wants to take the classes. Personally since it's our first we should get some education as to what is about to come. Since everything has gone smoothly, we're still kinda not really acknowledged that we're about to have a kid LOL (every so often i forget ...and then the kid wiggles -- I'm sure it will fade as soon as baby grows about twice it's size in the next few weeks, and the "Whale" status is real. )

I know I at MINIMUM need to take the tour. 
I'm not a fan of hospitals.... I really hate being hooked up to a machine -- as we'll see where that leads me. I'm thinking if I can avoid having a needle in my arm/hand i'll be good. And only have to wear one of those stupid blood pressure bands if i'm about to die (those give me horrible anxiety when attached to the machine).
I was trying to talk to Hubby about a water birth though. I couldn't think of the risks to list except for if there are other complications where I can't be in the water... 
I just don't think our house would be well suited for a home birth. Perhaps if i knew it was gonna be cleaned as if it were brand new then maybe... the biggest space is the kitchen - i hate being on the floor. And if we utilize the tub ... yeah no... urgh I hate the tub...


----------



## jessicaftl

The worst part is the IV, for me, because every time they hook me up to it I almost pass out from the feeling of the needle catheter. Last time it took them three tries to get it right, and the time before that it was just as bad. I swear they had no clue what they were doing. I almost passed out from feeling so squeamish, I felt the dizzy and watched the ceiling start to fade and dh was over there watching them saying "you'd better stop". For me, I feel like I'm in prison, they don't let me leave when I want with my own child, they do all sorts of checks on them and are over panicky about anything. 

The tour would be a good place to start. Hopefully your dh will come around to taking the class soon. The reality hasn't really hit for us either, but it's starting to. For us it's definitely our last. 

Homebirth would be impractical in our small house but if I had to make it work I would. Nearest hospital is a bit away and dh has been there for all our kids so I know he would be able to help. I'm a bit anxious as to how a waterbirth will be and positions for pushing, I always hated having to pull my knees up to my chest to bear down, but they always came out in like three pushes. My midwife has said we can deliver in any position I prefer, so I have lots of options. Wondering what it'll be like to push in a tub though, haha.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I got dehydrated back a few years ago and was in the outpatient er room. I seriously couldn't even look at my hand while the IV was in it. I hung it off the side of the bed, and told me mom to move so i didn't have to look that way. And then the sound of the blood pressure machine made me tense up and even made my hand to lock up... Was the same hand as the IV ... so I was going nuts.... Luckily as soon as my fluids were back up we got to leave. 
So i'm pretty sure i'll be the same way. I don't see the need to have all that crap if i'm doing fine, but eh ... I have no clue how this will end.

If we do classes we're gonna have to start looking into when is a good time. Like i said luckily they are evening classes, and I'm hoping they are near the weekend, so I don't have to worry about getting home in time to sleep.

The hospital here is only 20 mins away. We have an ER down the road from our house if need be. So it's probably the best option for us right now. Since I don't know anything better haha we'll just screw everything up with this one and learn for the next! :haha:


----------



## jessicaftl

Well for me the classes were once a week and they were in the later part of the evening, they weren't really worth it, I learned more from my own experience as the classes turned into arguing about vaccinations and turned into drama. Dh and I were not impressed. Labor usually doesn't go very fast the first time, so I'm sure you'll have plenty of time. 
As for the iv they only really put it in if you're getting pitocin or an epidural. I hope you don't have to go through it that way, it sucks so much getting that iv lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well if it ends up being an argument fest and nothing is actually taught/learned I'm gonna ask for my money back...
But i'm hoping it will be a small class. There are a lot of pregnant women around right now, so lets hope they've already do it at least once and I get a small group of people who really want to learn something.
I've already looked into the "breathing baby out" technique. That was probably a few years ago and really want to revisit it -- through youtube cause i can't afford anything crazy. (I don't even want to spend the money on the classes in the first place)

I've kinda formed my own idea on how things are gonna go, but I don't want to expect them to go that way so I'm taking most things I read with a grain of salt.


----------



## jessicaftl

haha, yeah definitely have your own plan, but you're right it usually never goes that way (sadly). The classes aren't usually very big in my experience, and I think the vaccination thing was just a fluke. The classes I took were free for me, so that could be part of it. I think youtube will be a great place to find resources, but that's imo.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I tried to find the lady that I watched a while back and I can't find her... maybe cause i'm on a different computer and my youtube isn't saved?? idk But i'll find it again and review what i want -- probably find a bit more info on stuff too.

I found a cool site that i was navigating yesterday (mamanatural.com) Kinda cool info on there. 
Reading up on a few topics I wanted to look up anyways.

The only thing that is free-free is the Tour. The classes that are "free" are only free if you get the "bundle" of the 3 main classes. But idk ... I'm debating what I want to do. I need Hubby's attention when I actually sit down to register for anything.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning...

Busy day today, already been doing a bit of stuff. My midwife appointment is this afternoon, so I am a bit anxious for that. Didn't get very good sleep last night, spent at least two hours tossing and turning then had some odd dreams. Baby starting to feel a bit bigger, when I lie on my back I can definitely feel where they are now, it's pretty exciting!


----------



## StarGazerRose

For me it's afternoon :p (i'm only a few hours ahead of you)

I found the youtube lady i wanted to watch... so that's cool. (If you wanna know it's Ina May Gaskin)

Lunch time and I totally feel like i bought everything at Bojangles LOL
I even got chocolate milk!!! haha (which didn't last long, but omg SO GOOD!)


----------



## jessicaftl

Woo, glad you found her on youtube. Idk what Bojangles is, but I hope it's tasty lol. I'm starving this morning. I already had my eggs and my stomach is still growling, so I'll probably workout early and have an early lunch. I am making brownies this weekend, and I'm already looking forward to them. With some vanilla ice cream (the real expensive Tillamook one), whipped cream and chocolate sauce on top. These brownies are amazing, so much better than boxed and they're dense and super rich. I can feel the heartburn from them already :haha:. I also have plans of doing some back to school shopping and getting some groceries, so I'll be busy this weekend.


----------



## dove830

Jessica--just noticing you are down to double digits!! So exciting :) :happydance:

Good luck at your appointments, ladies :)


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - I didn't even notice I'm under 100 now, crazy!! Thanks, I'll let you all know how it goes :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

Ah I keep forgetting some restaurants are location based. It's a fried chicken (not just) place that it's just amazing. 

Brownies sound good, but i don't know if I can handle eating one. Chocolate cakes haven't been my friend for quite some time :( They smell amazing and i wish i could eat them but eh ... I guess my body just can't handle something in the cocoa.

I didn't notice that you were that close! O_O But I guess going into the 3rd Trimester does make the day counts less haha.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies... woo 26 weeks today!

My appointment went okay last night, won't know the results of all my bloodwork until next week or so, so I'm anxiously awaiting those. 

Sleep is getting more and more elusive, but it is what it is. I'm starting to feel too huge to get comfortable in bed. Luckily the weather looks to be cooling down a bit, might even rain this weekend. Not much else going for me here, got clean up to do today. Baby seems to get pretty active at night now!


----------



## Sushai

Happy 26 weeks and double digits Jessica! Thats so crazy how time is going by so quickly!!

Had an ob appointment yesterday and both babies are in an oblique breech presentation and facing each other making it very hard for me to distinguish whos moving around. I have a growth scan on Tuesday and Im curious to see if they are still in the same position. Luckily I still have plenty of time for them to turn. Im finding sleep to be increasingly uncomfortable as the days go by. Anybody else feeling tired out from not sleeping well?


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai, I hope you get some pics from your scan too! My singleton seems to take up my entire bump already, it's crazy, I can't imagine how it is with two lol. Mine is transverse again, and they never seem to go head down until the end either, kind of anxious to see how it goes for you though! I can't believe I'm into double digits, I even mentioned it to dh last night and he was like oh wow, already? And yes, I am tired from not getting sleep. I seem to lie there for hours not sleeping but being tired and it's getting old fast.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Ladies, I wasn't feeling well Friday.
Something was off and I got sick at work. Ended up going home -- felt horrible the rest of the night. 
Pushed myself to eat something so that I had something in my system. but bleh!
THe rest of the weekend went decent. Still felt a little off Saturday, but luckily working kept my mind off it and felt better by the end of the day -- til i got home and slowed down. 
Sunday was good. Managed the whole back yard without too much hassle. I think Hubby's shed takes up just enough space where I don't feel i'm gonna die from mowing. And hoping soon that the weather will change where I don't have to mow it til next spring! [-o<

So i took a tumble off the bed :blush: the other evening. Just misjudged where the edge of the bed was but Hubby was panicking. I hit nothing. Fell butt first... barely bumped my head on the book on my nightstand. But he insisted on making sure that I was ok and that the baby was moving. He even called the next morning from work to make sure that Baby and I were still doing good. He told me " you aren't supposed to fall" LOL well DUH! I reminded him that his mom fell with him, and you're still alive :haha:


Anyways....
24 Weeks :dance:
So exciting!


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I wondered where you went Friday, since you usually respond a few times before you leave. I'm glad you're feeling better now and so sorry you ended up sick at work! Falling is so common in pregnancy, at least you just landed on your tush and nothing serious like hitting your head hard on a corner. And it's awesome you got some yard work done, too! Woo 24 weeks! 

Afm, we were busy most of the weekend as well. Friday we sold one of our vehicles so we were able to get our carport organized and cleaned up pretty well for use now. I got lots of school supplies and groceries Saturday, so we ended up being out for a good bit of the day. I got some newborn sized onesies, washed and ready to go, and we decided to ditch our diaper bucket and get a pale with a nice cloth liner so it's not so stinky.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah. I was trying to finish a project that was already pushed, and then I got sick. I went and got lunch, thinking that i felt ok enough, but yeah .... ended badly. I wasn't feeling well all morning and was hoping that either some sugar or food would help, but nothing did.
Oh well, can't win every day i guess.

I pointed out to Hubby we need to work on our roof soon too. I can't get on a ladder cause honestly i don't trust myself right now -- much less that i'm pregnant and being up more than a step or two isn't a good idea. I know he has other things on his mind, but He's gonna have to be the one to do the roof and the gutters.
He's hoping to get his gravel for his shed this week. That way he can start moving stuff into the shed. AND THEN we can actually start thinking about working on the spare room! (I hope LOL)

I'm thinking after Hubby stops stressing over the shed, I can talk to him about replacing our dishwasher. That way I can catch up on these stupid dishes and get the kitchen back in order again.


Something is smelling "rank" in this building today ... and outside probably doesn't smell much better. I don't know what it is but I'm thinking it might be what is making me sick so much at work. I feel nasty and it stinks horrible. I can't even tell you what it is ... might be something from the warehouse (that i'm not even near)??


----------



## jessicaftl

Sometimes the pregnancy sense of smell is a curse, lol. When I went into the city this weekend the smoke was lingering down there and it smelled terrible. It was trapping all the smog and city stenches, pretty gross. I'm sorry you're still feeling a bit gross at work. Our roof is shot, it's our next big project we're saving our money for now, but it has to be replaced as soon as we have a few grand because it's done. As for little projects we have some junk to cut up so I can throw it away over the winter in the trash and we are going to move rocks to our sideyard. Lots of little things we want to do before the rain season really starts up, which will be very soon. It is actually raining now, which is nice. I know I enjoyed being outside for awhile yesterday listening to the river and not feeling like a baked potato.


----------



## StarGazerRose

It's good to hear that you got some rain! Anything to help with the smokey air you've had lately. I bet sitting out on a porch is relaxing!
One day i'm hoping i get to enjoy sitting on the porch and enjoy it. As soon as I step outside i end up covered in bug bites --- this once nature lover who wouldn't spend a second inside is confined indoors during most of the bug season! 
Was helping hubby with his shed yesterday, and I got bit over 3 times O_O Just for being out there.... I hate mosquitos! Wish we could afford to move where there weren't any!

I actually think i told someone that the other day. It felt so Fall like one morning, and the afternoon wasn't blistering hot. Was finally nice to go outside an not feel like i'm being baked! And with this little oven heating up, I could really use some cooler weather!

My little belly hasn't grown much, but I keep waking up to a stretching pain at the top near my stomach. So I think things are about to explode! LOL When I lay down I can feel it getting higher, so most of the growth must be more internal than externally. I'm lathering myself in Vitamin E oil a few days a week now, so I'm curious to see if it really helps or not. -- My mom said it helped with her surgery scar and a few other old stretch marks she had.

(haha you can tell when i'm bored my posts get longer! I finally finished that horrid project i've been slaving over. I'm sure the next stage is coming soon...and it's gonna probably take just as long. Now my next thing is new products, i'm basically done with the template which has all the info i just have to plug things in to the right places.... )


----------



## dove830

I'm having pains at both sides of my abdomen....I don't recall having them before. I'm just keep trying to relax and drink water. I assume it's ligaments stretching. My belly popped out so fast (in mat clothes by 7 weeks!), but I feel like my belly isn't really that big for 22 weeks. Sometimes, I feel like I just look "fluffy" instead of pregnant, lol. 

We have had some cooler weather here as well, I can FEEL fall coming!! (My favourite season). I have been sitting, and knitting, with the windows open. Everyone else is freezing, haha, but I am loving it. We still really, really need rain....and a lot of it. Fires are still going strong, but the smoke is almost gone, maybe the winds shifted or something.

Crib, dresser, and stroller and car seat have now been delivered. I think I have enough clothing to last her until she's 3 months. We just need to get the boys moved into the same room, so the baby can have the other room, but I need hubby for that. I feel mostly ready!! Woo hoo!!. Just have hospital bags to pack, and that can wait for a few months :) :baby:


----------



## dove830

Oh! I meant to mention that I still feel nausea several times a day, every single day, so you are not alone in that!!


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I get that stretching pain as well, and I've noticed it is usually when the little one rolls up high and turns around, I can tell they're rolling around in there, it's a really odd feeling at first. There aren't many misquitos up here it seems, but there are wasps and hornets everywhere and in the fall we get lots of wolf and hobo spiders. I'm not really bothered by any of them, except the wasps when it's hot out I try to keep some distance. Generally they're just buzzing around for water and food though. I imagine the smoke is hard for them too. 

dove - yes, the smoke is crazy over here. Last year so much came down from Canada (I see you're in BC so you probably dealt with it too) and then we had fires up by the lake here and the smoke was here for months. I can feel the weather starting to change, myself. More moisture in the air and cooler in the mornings. I am the same with the windows open, dh giving me dirty looks with the a/c on full blast even though it's 60 degrees out LOL. I'm also getting those pains on both sides of my abdomen, I don't remember them last time either, they are like ligament pain but I get them when I'm not even moving. You sound prepared for baby! 

I just realized I only have a little over a week left of second trimester, it's so crazy how fast it's going. The last month I know will be super slow and annoying. I have also started getting hip pain on both hips again, which I had last time too. Dh rubs them for me but it is only temporary relief. My hips hurt more than my sway back. Baby is moving around a lot, too. I woke up to kicks on my arm this morning. 

I still also get nausea, not quite as often or as strong, but it's there, and it's worst when I go without eating for too long or if I eat something really rich or greasy.


----------



## StarGazerRose

You are so prepared Dove!
I still only have the high chair my mom bought me (the box has become a side table for the couch, cause i don't really have much space for it --- and we don't need ANOTHER empty box around the house, so it's still folded inside)
And good to know that my not-feeling-the-best isn't just me! haha It's good to have reassurance that it's mostly pregnancy. 
My little pooch is still tiny, imo, and I can still manage most of my clothes. My work pants have a "control" top, that's the only reason I need safety pins for them to expand. I still fit in my every day jeans, they are actually still a bit big (i used to wear a belt with the, and still should...)
I just think that when I hit around 6mo that i should have gained some waist by then.

I'm still cold natured, but the non-constant hot will help with the "hot-flashes"!

The HR lady saw me this morning, waddling down the hall. She's so sweet. Plus I don't think many women around here are young enough to have kids anymore, so I think i'm a diamond. She's like "awe look at you and your little baby" LOL made me smile.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica I&#8217;m so pleased you got some rain, I hope it helped with the smoke

Dove you are so prepared. I too have been having pains, mainly on the right hand side of my bump and omg I sometimes get stabbing pains there if I sneeze or laugh a lot or move quickly 

Star sorry you still feel so yuck but yay for 24 weeks, I&#8217;m 24 weeks too today yay


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies!

Odd dreams anyone? 

StarGazer - I remember with my first I was pretty small in the pooch department until the very end, now I pop out immediately. Crazy how our bodies work that way with muscle memory and whatnot. 

MrsDuck - yes, the smoke did clear up a bit and was apparently blown out over the ocean, and now we have okay quality air again! Happy 24 weeks!

Hope everyone is doing okay, it's going to be hot today, but luckily not too bad. I'll still be inside for the most part. I'm at that point where I have to pee more often again, I waddle around a few times in the night to go pee, lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hi Mrs Duck!
Thanks! And Congrats! :)
This little bugger has been wiggling the WHOLE morning. Feels like they are twisting or turning back and forth with a break in between. Very lively.
I'm not entirely used to the movements -- they still make me jump or twitch when they happen. I often re-situation myself.

I think that random smell in the building doesn't help. I had to close my door cause I couldn't handle it anymore. I'm SO buying some air freshener for my office!


Ladies, I was SO proud of Hubby yesterday!!! 
I came home to the "greenery" in the gutters removed, even the ones where it's hard to reach -- and the thing growing on the roof too :) 
He swept the foyer (thank GAWD -- i was tired of fighting dog hair for my shoes)

Today Hubby is off, and he's getting the gravel delivered to the house too! Things are starting to look up! As soon as he gets the gravel "leveled" out, he's gonna start putting his stuff into the shed and the half the room will be 30% cleaner (maybe more idk how much stuff he really has in there)!!!


----------



## jessicaftl

Yaaay, it's so nice when things work out! I'm glad you guys got some stuff going on. 

Sometimes baby doesn't move much at all and other days they move like crazy, it doesn't necessarily make me jump but it's unexpected. My two youngest always poke my belly and ask me if there's a baby in there. I'm hoping they get to feel some kicks and squirms soon.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah I'm glad that things are moving forward. I think as soon as there is room to move around, that we'll have a bit more motivation to work on the space.
I have no clue what we're doing with the dining table (the reason it ended up where it did was they couldn't get it through the house) ... Plus the desk O_O urgh those are the two largest things that are masking how much crap is in that area (as there is stuff on and under the table & desk).
But maybe .... it's not as bad as I think it is. 
I think i'll end up chunking most of it...selling the clothes and a few random things. 
IDK what to think about Hubby's stuff. I doubt half of his stuff can even go in the attic much less he'll sell! (games and attachments)

But ... Yeah baby is having a ball today. I've stretched a few times even ate a small snack, and they are still just having a go at it. 
Both Baby and Hubby were making it hard to sleep last night. I couldn't get comfortable. Was itchy... then Hubby actually woke me up when he came to bed, so it takes forever for me to fall asleep again. Baby was doing something that was bothering me...idk what, just couldn't sleep with them doing it.
So yeah I have a feeling sleep will be sporadic from now on.

I have a feeling that my little pooch is more so cause this is my first. I have a feeling for my second I'll be huge! haha which most likely true.


----------



## jessicaftl

I had so much clutter as well and we spent a lot of time organizing and getting rid of stuff. I recycle everything I can and junk the rest, I really hate throwing things of use away but I don't have the room to store it. I actually got rid of all my movie cases and game cases by buying huge holders. I think I got rid of a few hundred cases that way, and now I don't need to store them, I just kept game discs and their books, dvds/blu-rays... and my music (save for the really special CDs). Dh has a few boxes of vinyls he hasn't had a chance to go through. 

Sleeping is so-so for me, I mean I either get decent sleep or I'm awake half the night suffering. I wish dh slept with me but I'm also glad he doesn't because I know I toss and turn a lot and get up several times to pee. We get our closeness time in the evenings and on the weekends at least.


----------



## StarGazerRose

The stuff in our spare room mainly consists of Hubby's childhood, my stuffed animals, all of our old school stuff, ALL my craft supplies, clothes that don't fit, holiday decor, and a bunch of random crap.

I have a few boxes of of CD cases. I can't get rid of the CD's just in case something happens to the computer. (Which my new computer doesn't even have a DVD/CD slot ...) But I have a mini boombox that has a player, so if i ever wanted to listen to them i can just pop them into there.
We have enough DVD's to run a theater (or 2)! And they are EVERYWHERE in the house. We've out grown out cabinet years ago... and i'm sure there are some more somewhere we forgot about.

I can't wait til we get the bookshelf put up. I'd like to see my Manga collection out. And remind me where i need to start buying them again (i'm so behind :( ) And then all our coding books! Knowledge that was never read LOL and yet we passed classes haha.

Lunch made me sleepy .... 3 more hours I can go home and "not" sleep .....


----------



## jessicaftl

YEah, I had that many movies too, I'm so glad I bought cases lol. I have filled like four huge cases with our movies alone. I couldn't handle them being anywhere in the house, but there were too much to fit on the shelf anymore and I don't need to keep plastic cases, so they're in protected sleeves now. We have so many books in the house, I have full cases. Plus my oldest reads a lot and his case is completely full. We have plans to build some more shelving down in the boys' room so we can get rid of the free standing book case.

Just got my test results and everything was okay except my iron levels are a little low, so I'll have to start taking a supplement. I was more worried about the gtt, but my numbers were just fine thankfully.


----------



## StarGazerRose

We have too many series, and Hubby won't like the idea of getting rid of all the cases anyways.... We need a wall case to hold everything, and still have space for the "I know we're gonna get more" scenarios.

Sweet! Glad the results came back good. Iron is a normal issue, so as long as you take your supplements you'll be fine.
I'm worried about mine, but probably for the unknown than the actual test. I'm just gonna eat a mini breakfast with water and hope that it's enough to keep me from feeling too terrible.

I need to schedule an eye doctor appointment, and I just can't figure out when the best time to go is ... haha it needs to be the same day as another appointment so i don't miss too much work. I'm a little hesitant on the idea that pregnancy can also change your eye sight....and not sure if i should wait or not --- i'm on my last pair of contacts though :dohh:


----------



## Sushai

Stargazer I hope youre able to sort through some of the clutter so you can slowly de clutter. Ive done the same with a lot of our dvds like Jessica, its such a huge space saving way of storing dvds. I have heaps of series too, those Ive kept in their cases.

Sleep is awfully broken for me each night. Im constantly tossing and turning as I get so uncomfortable real quick in any position and moving from side to side has become such a huge task, it requires so much effort to do. 
Had my first of many growth scans yesterday. Baby A is weighing in at roughly 684grams and baby B at 720grams (around 1lb 5oz I believe each). The scan took about an hour and all because babies were so uncooperative. Baby B was very cheeky and kept getting in the way when they were trying to measure up baby A. 

Hope all you ladies are not struggling as much as I am. I really dont know how Ill make it through another 13 weeks!


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I have lots of series as well, and for most of them I got rid of the cases, except a couple of the blu-ray ones. It's still a lot less than what we did have going! As for your test, just eat regularly but definitely get some protein in you to help. It's a lot like eating or drinking something with lots of sugar. I definitely felt sugar. I'll be buying some special iron that won't be messing with my bowels, because the regular kind always constipates me and I have been so blessed with having regular soft bm's (tmi I know). I would wait for your pregnancy to be done before getting your eyes checked if you can, but it's understandable if you can't.

Sushai - ooh, did you get some pics of them? Sounds like they're already trouble makers :haha: I definitely understand the sleeping positions. I end up all over the place, and that's if I do get sleep. 13 weeks isn't much longer, at least you're over halfway! Babies sound like they're a good size too, how exciting!


----------



## Sushai

Jessica I didnt get any photos this time. Youre right that 13 weeks isnt much longer but when youre so uncomfortable it feels like forever lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai, totally understand. I remember how the last month crawled with my last pregnancy. This one has flown by, but I know when I get to the end itll go slow with all the holidays and weather change and stuff. Too bad you didn't get pics, but it is still nice to see them even if they weren't being cooperative.


----------



## dove830

Sushai said:


> Jessica I didnt get any photos this time. Youre right that 13 weeks isnt much longer but when youre so uncomfortable it feels like forever lol.


Ugh! That last month though....agony!!


----------



## jessicaftl

It so is lol, and you're left waiting if every twinge is the start of labor. Or getting excited when your plug or show happens but nothing for weeks :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I love how we all complained how ill we felt at the start now how uncomfortable we all are and can&#8217;t sleep. I think we should just lay an egg like a chicken it would be much easier haha :rofl:


----------



## StarGazerRose

I didn't mean to be awol today ladies. I was actually working :haha:
I distracted myself by watching unsolved mysteries (more for background noise than entertainment -- some were interesting).

I feel i got a lot done... although it probably wasn't much.


I've always been a tosser at night. I think the only way my husband can handle me is that he does the same. 
My biggest issue is if i get waken by something it's so hard for me to go back to sleep. (But again that's kinda been an always thing for me too) 
So adding a moving baby to the mix doesn't help me drift back to sleep, as they always seem to move right when i get the most comfortable.

Hubby ended up off again today...
He made very big progress with his shed -- makes me VERY happy. Although he totally cleared out the other shed (where we kept lawn and yard supplies) and is basically leaving me the mower and the gas can... haha Kinda at the point of asking what the point of it is...
Anyways, I'm hoping he would clear out some of the stuff from the house today. It's really not that much: a tool box, a few large tools (that i have often stumped my toes on), random things that he's collected, battery charger .... hoses... yeah idk what else.
All looking promising for the Labor Day weekend coming up for us to play around in the room.


----------



## Sushai

MrsDuck you seriously made me laugh out loud, too funny. 

Jessica its so true how much we pay attention to every little niggle during the last month. 

Stargazer glad to hear your dh made progress with the shed hopefully youll be able to start sorting through some of your stuff in the house.


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - LOL, I couldn't even imagine.

StarGazer - Good that you got some stuff done and yaay for dh getting shed work done! I hope you guys can get some stuff organized and prepared. I can relate to that late night tossing and turning and having a hard time getting back to sleep. I have to be really tired to be able to go back to sleep easily. 

Sushai - I am so stressing that last month already, it's crazy!

Baby has been moving quite a bit today, and I got my new iron supplements to try. They aren't regular iron tabs, these apparently do not mess up your stomach so we'll see how I feel. I bet it's a bit reason why I've been having the heart palpitations though, and feeling a bit weak. I'm gonna start taking some tonight!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Mrs Duck, that is priceless. I was thinking about that the other day too! LOL while watching a youtube video about the baby moving in the belly per week.

I'm not sure what happened to wake me up last night, and i have no clue how long I couldn't sleep last night (roughly thinking an hour). I got up to pee and came back to the bed with Hubby taken over most of my spot on the bed ..... crawled back into bed but couldn't sleep. Baby was moving too much and i just couldn't settle.


----------



## jessicaftl

I didn't sleep well either last night, and I had more odd dreams. I got up quite a few times to pee and just couldn't get comfortable again. Hope you can get some rest tonight!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I was listening to "Unsolved Mysteries" yesterday while working ... so THAT kept me up. Every little noise made my ears burn as i tried to make sure that they weren't something i should worry about. I felt something "watching" me -- when there was nothing there.
URGH This is why i stopped watching scary movies. I used to watch a ton of them... and they never bothered me, but the older I got the more "real" they became even though i KNOW the movies are fake!

So THAT was a horrible part of me not being able to sleep. But the rest sucks on it's own.

I decided that I would find a audio book to listen to rather than watch horror mysteries that actually happened, to help ease my "afraid of the dark" issues.


----------



## jessicaftl

Haha, yes, I've watched those a lot, and I watched unsolved mysteries loads back in the 90s. I usually read some Stephen King before I go to sleep and that messed up my sleep a couple days ago, from a scary part. 

My boobs are super sore today, not sure why exactly and my back is having spasms. I did manage to clean the kitchen and get the house ready for a good and thorough vacuum. Baby hasn't been moving much since I got up, but was moving a lot when I was lying in bed this morning. Can't believe I'm almost done with second trimester. Ds starts school next week and we have a three day weekend, which will be nice having extra time with dh.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm being bad and got a Cheerwine (it's a cherry soda from NC) with lunch today. Luckily it's in a small cup and not a ton, plus I got it as a float so it's mainly ice cream. So Caffeine and Sugar! LOL 

Kinda pushing myself to be awake... it's not working too well.

Sounds like a productive day Jess. 
I need to hire someone to do my dishes. I seriously am at the point of only washing the ones that we need for the day and putting them back in the sink. Hubby said he'd _"ONLY"_ help wash if they were fresh (probably cause he doesn't know how to use a freaking scrubbie to take off food.... in which non of our food requires a ton of scrubbing and most anything on the plates/cups/bowls/pans can come off with a run under some hot water) ..... ANYWAYS ...
I wasn't feeling well last night -- thought of dinner churned my tummy -- and I was trying to get out of a chair without feeling like i was gonna puke. Hubby wanted to help me out of the chair, but "I got this" and he persisted in saying that he wants to help but doesn't know how... haha so i said all i really want help with is the stuff I can't manage to do -- getting out of a chair isn't one of them! Lord Help him he IS trying!


----------



## jessicaftl

Oh man, sorry you're still getting that nasty feeling. My appetite is still strange as well, it just goes from one thing to the next. I make our monthly menus at the end of the month and I have been having a hard time filling out a few days, dh always suggests something that doesn't sound appealing. I ended up making alfredo sauce and he grilled some chicken and I made up some dough for bread. I had a small salad with it. Cherry soda with ice cream sounds so good lol. I had a couple bites of a rootbeer float last night with dh... mmm.


----------



## StarGazerRose

As much as that should sound good.... it just doesn't. 

Water seems to help some, but not always.


----------



## jessicaftl

I found some good leftovers in the fridge I'm having today: brown rice, brussels sprouts, and some salmon. I also found a nice recipe to use up my leftover quinoa, I'll be trying that one tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sleep last night seemed to go decent last night.
Dinner was leftover rice and a few carrots.


----------



## jessicaftl

Glad you got some decent sleep! I had my usual couple of times I woke up and went pee, played some Animal Crossing then went right back to sleep. We'll see how today goes though. I made chicken noodle soup for dinner. 

27 weeks today! Last week of second tri, and I had an odd dream about labor and delivery this morning. I was watching an elevator arrow going yellow and red and waiting for my water to break. Of course I felt baby just going nuts when I woke up, so I must have been stirring a lot lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Happy 27 Weeks!!!!

The baby moving probably doesn't help dreams. haha

No crazy dreams lately. But i think my mind has enough to work through, crazy dreams are kinda hard to compete.

I really hope that I can convince Hubby to give up a few hundred to get us a new dish washer. I don't know how I can get caught up.... it's hard to even process with only 2 hours at home a night.


----------



## jessicaftl

Thanks, it's so crazy I'm almost to third trimester (oh the horror lol). 

I haven't had a dishwasher for years, but I know how hectic it can get when you've got little to no time. I hope you're able to get one soon! 

This weekend we are not doing anything serious, dh wants to get a small shelf up by our oldest's bed so he can have a reading light. I am looking to get a trash can for my diapers to replace the stinky bucket I've been using. There's also a sale going on for the cloth diapers so I'll be buying a dozen for the next baby since I don't have many of my small ones left that don't smell musty from being out in dh's rag pile for working on cars.


----------



## StarGazerRose

It is still all crazy to me! The little nudges through out the day are still a miracle to me. After waiting so long for this, I'm still in shock! I'm 5 months pregnant and STILL amazed that its happening! 7 years .... Most of which were spent in the "I don't know what is wrong with me" stage. Then the last few with hope when we found I COULD and WAS ovulating (with meds obviously) This kid will be wrapped in so much Love i don't know if we'll need blankets!

Yeah ... not good to diaper baby with musty smelling rag diapers LOL

Well I"m trying to rush through a project, which when the system is being stubborn and slow I can't do much. But our department is leaving early, and I have about 3 hours of work (based on how long it took me earlier) to fit in less than 2.
Boss was about to let me go as i was already heading out for a late lunch at 1, but I said that I could try to get something done in the next 2 hours and not have it waiting for me on Monday. Of course a boss isn't going to say no to someone who wants to work :p
I'm hoping to get as much as I can ... and if i don't finish I might stay a little to see if it matters much -- depending if the whole building leaves at 3 or not... (if the whole building leaves, then well..... I'll go)


----------



## jessicaftl

Dh made a comment about it all happening fast and being in shock kind of, so I know what you mean. I had many years of infertility, so I know how it goes there. It's not anything I'd wish on someone, that's for sure. 

I bought some new diapers and a liner for a new can and they'll be here sometime soon, I also bought a small set of onesies for a newborn and they're washed and ready to go as well. 

I don't know if dh is working Monday or not yet, he usually doesn't but there was some talk about something needing to be done.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awe I was hoping someone would have got on so I had a morning read...
But I guess everyone took a much needed Labor day off.

I was lazy and only managed to "finally" get the dishes done. It was brutal, but they all got finished. 
My foot was killing me (I have no earthly idea what i did, or what is wrong... day 3 of it hurting) So I stood on a pillow while I washed. Took two breaks and watched a tv show while i propped up my feet.

Week 25! O_O I don't see how my uterus could be the size of a soccer ball when I haven't grown any more from the outside. But I also haven't handled a soccer ball in ages either.

LO was quiet yesterday until later on.... Those little hands are poking in not so nice places..... I wish they would curl them up and not poke! haha
Kicks either make me laugh or wake me up. And the light sleep is annoying -- especially when the dog decides to lick himself in the middle of the night and then Hubby starts to make noise in his sleep. VERY hard to get back to sleep without it being pure silence.

Well I hope every one enjoyed their weekends.


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah I was checking every day for updates but not many seem to update on here much anymore, not sure why lol. Yaay for 25 weeks, almost to third tri! It's great you got your dishes done! If you had to take breaks at least it worked lol. Sorry your foot is hurting, pregnancy can really bring on random aches and pains that come and go like that.

My weekend was pretty uneventful. We did some organizing and cleanup in one of our rooms, got shelving material for my oldest to have a shelf up by his spot on the top bed. He's starting school today so he's a bit anxious for that. It's been getting pretty cold in the mornings here, so I can tell it's starting to feel like fall! I am trying to find a cute maternity jack-o-lantern shirt but no luck yet. I got a nice big body pillow to help me sleep yesterday, woke up to dd having crawled over to my bed and was cuddling up to it instead :haha:. Can't believe I'll be officially in third tri in just a few days, dh was teasing me last night about it "your least favorite trimester" when I was complaining about my back being stiff.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I thought about getting on during the weekend, but i left my phone in the bedroom most of the time.

Yeah pregnancy definitely brings out some weird stuff!

Too funny how you DD curled up with your body pillow.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies :hi: Im still here and love reading your updates but Ive had the MIL over so Ive been a bit hectic, no real time to post. Dd is starting school tomorrow eeeek! Hopefully all goes smoothly but I do have my tissues ready son sob

God I feel huge already, Im not sure how Im going to cope another 15 weeks of growing aaaagh!


----------



## jessicaftl

Hey ladies!

It's crazy that summer break is practically over now, lol. Some kids start in August, which is so strange for me, as we have always been starting after Labor Day. I also feel huge, and I do waddle and my bump gets hard constantly. My appetite sucks lately, I wish I could find the desire to eat but it's been so lacking.


----------



## dove830

My oldest 2 kids started school today, they were both excited to go. We live MAYBE a 20 minute walk from the school, so I walked with my 5 year old to go pick them up....apparently that is too much for me now (already) :( I was really hoping I would have a good 2 months or so left before feeling this way. Especially with fall just around the corner.

I did some clothes shopping for the baby this weekend. I think that I am good now in size 0-3 months (I skipped the newborn size all together, as I tend to have bigger babies--8 lbs, 4 oz, 8 lbs 2 oz, and 11 lbs 6 oz), and aside from some onesises, the 3-6 months size too. By then, we should be in summer clothes! Shopping for girls clothes is so fun! It's been almost 12 years since I had the chance to.


----------



## Sushai

Hey ladies! Glad to hear youre all doing well despite all the discomforts. 

Dove did you have all your babies naturally? I cant imagine birthing big babies naturally. All of mine have been just over 5lbs. You mustve been so uncomfortable especially towards the end, kudos to you! 

As for me weve gotten nearly everything. On Monday I finalised my hospital bag list, now all I have to do is to actually pack my hospital bag lol. Ive got my repeat gtt next Tuesday and Im already dreading it. Got an ob appointment on Friday and another growth scan end of September followed by my baby shower which a group of mothers from my kids school have organised. Ive no family where we live so its really sweet of them to do this for me.


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow Dove, I hope this one is less than 11lbs!! I can relate to feeling unconfortable, I didn't feel like this last pregnancy, I guess my (almost) 40 year old body is finding pregnancy a little bit tougher than 5 years ago.

My dd started school today, fingers crossed all is going ok eeek!

I've ordered a moses basket so the only thing I need is a new mattress for the cot, but I've got a while to get that so I'm good to go......... :coffee: 

I suddenly have a craving for some spicy food and meat, I guess my body is trying to tell me something?? My shopping trolly was a bit different to normal at the supermarket this morning


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies!

You all seem to get so far ahead of me. I haven't done anything... it's so hard to have motivation after work. I relished in the free weekend that I stayed in my pj's as much as possible.

Lord, 11 lbs? Goodness! I don't know if I can imagine that.

Baby was having a ball last night. I felt a foot just above my belly button. Even tried to get Hubby to feel the movement. But obviously Baby stopped moving when i grabbed his hand.
I just hate when those little hands poke in places that are just uncomfortable.
I can now feel the "shift" more clearly, seriously felt the whole kid move from one side to the other.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning everyone!

dove - omg 11 lbs, I cannot imagine! And I agree girl's clothes tend to be a bit more exciting! I'm also feeling huge and tired easier when moving around, and with only a few more months to go I can't imagine how it'll be in a couple weeks.

Sushai - Sorry about the repeat gtt, hopefully it goes fine and you're okay with the results. 5 lbs seems to tiny to me, my dh was well over 10 lbs and he's very tall so I guess our sizes average into me having around 8 lb babies. Sounds good that you've got your bag list ready, I'm hoping I don't procrastinate to do mine until I'm in labor again :haha:. I hope your baby shower is fun! 

MrsDuck - I've been buying odd things as well, when grocery shopping, and sometimes I feel a bit guilty when at the checkout it's just a few junk food items (dh does the big weekly trip on his own for me). Spicy foods sound good though. I hope you can sate your cravings soon enough. 

StarGazer - I still haven't gotten dh to feel baby moving but he has felt the shape of baby as they're starting to lump on one side and make my bump lopsided when I'm lying down. Mine was going nuts this morning, kicking and hitting at my hand on my lower belly while I was relaxing in bed. Don't feel bad for not doing much, either, I really haven't done anything except bought like three onesies and today am getting my cloth diapers prepared. I always wait until the last minute to pack or prepare anything serious. I think the only thing I did to be ready was make several meals and freeze them for dinners for the week after baby was born since it's usually so hectic and dh helps as best he can so if he can pop in a premade meal we did it reaaaally helps out. Luckily, I'll be due right after Thanksgiving so I can do extra meal prep then, as I've planned to do. 

Afm - it's strange how it's already getting so much cooler in the mornings, and in the next couple of weeks we'll be taking the air conditioners out and storing them. This week has been pretty busy for us too, with my oldest starting fifth grade yesterday. Today the city is turning off our water to fix their leaky valve out by our box so I'm trying to get all the washing and serious cleaning done before they come. Baby is moving quite a bit lately, which is nice, but I'm also at that stage of having to pee constantly and being uncomfortable a lot more often. I'm trying to eat more often too, as my appetite is still so wishy-washy.


----------



## dove830

MIne were all C-sections. First was an emergency one, then because I had my 2nd less than 2 years after my first, it was automatic, they then said any subsequent ones would also be C-section, which I was super thankful for after an 11 lbs oz, baby! LOL. When they put him on my chest, the first thing I said was "Wow, he's so heavy". My DH was 10 lbs so I guess I can blame him :)

The reason I have the need to get everything ready this early, is because I generally feel huge and sore in the last few months, and I am just a lump, who is pretty useless, lol. I tend to have high bp too, and have been on bed rest, and have also been hospitalized during pregnancy because of it, so this way, I know I am ready for anything :)


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - oh that makes me feel a bit of relief as well, can't even imagine pushing that much out! I always worry I'm gonna have to push out a huge one so hoping this one is like the others and just a bit over 8 lbs. Have you already scheduled your c/s? I usually start to feel really uncomfortable for that last month... hoping you don't get put on bed rest this time and your bp isn't too bad either!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I really only feel huge when its nearing time to our sleep. Waddling around the house holding my belly cause it feels the kid is pushing forward on my tummy. 

My plan is to go naturally. I hope baby agrees it will be a good idea to cooperate. I hate machines and being attached. But taking with you all has made me feel better about some options there. 
But Id still prefer to be free and able to move. I hate hospitals. Im hoping the maternity wing is less hospital feeling. 

I dont think Ill start doing much til that spare room is sort of done. With the shed set up and some of his things moved in, the front half looks less like a tool storage and more like a junk room already! Haha of you call that improvement. 

My jaw/ear is killing me!!! I know its not my teeth. Of my teeth hurt its the whole side both top and bottom. Ive looked it up. There seems to be 3 things: sinuses, tmj, or relaxen (quick idk so)
Its only on my left jaw, the inner part of my ear hurts. It doesnt feel clogged, just hurts like someone is stabbing me with a qtip. 
This has gone one for a few weeks. My appointment is next week if it stops bothering me every day Ill not mention it, but Im pretty sure its not going away
I think this last month has brought out some more notable things to mention to a doc.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - is the lymph node behind your jaw swollen? That could be an infection of some time. I got that pain quite a bit the first couple months, usually from sleeping incorrectly. My neck takes my stress and tightens up something fierce. Labor is always tricky especially if it's your first. I won't lie, I had back labor the first two times and the third time even though she came out the right way, a lot of the contraction pain goes into my back, just like my periods. It's very, very painful near the end, but if you set your mind to doing it you'll be okay. First labors also take longer to get going, generally. I started labor at home and my son wasn't born until about 16 hours later. I'm not looking forward to that pain again. In the end I just felt like I really needed to have a big poo (tmi, I know). I'm going to be starting raspberry leaf tea in a couple weeks to get myself ready as well. It doesn't bring on labor, but apparently it tones your uterus. I got the last two out in three pushes, so I'm hoping for a quick go this time around. Maternity wards are still like prisons to me, they hold your baby until you get a release from a doctor here. I've had bad luck each time I've been. Hopefully you get a sense when you tour the ward soon.


----------



## dove830

The dr said, barring any issues, 10 days before my due date--so Dec 21....I really want to be home for Christmas. 
Hospitals here, in Canada, are very different, it seems. They only take the baby to clean them up, and weigh them etc, and then they are with you the rest of the time. The nurses will offer to take the baby, if you haven't been sleeping, or need to shower. (My hubby will be with me though). It seems that I always have a hard time sleeping in the hospital, and usually go for days with just cat naps. The nurses don't particularily like that, but I can't help it:wacko:


----------



## jessicaftl

Hospitals are similar here, I always have my baby with me and they take them for some testing, like the hearing test, but it's not comfortable at all for my dh to be there with me. If for some reason I end up in the hospital this time, I will beg him to stay home with the little ones to not have to be with the confinement that is the maternity ward. 

How exciting that you've got your date already! It's so hard to believe it'll be here soon!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies, 
Hope you're all well...
Looking at all the convos, Saw Jess's ticker, cannot believe you will be entering the 3rd trimester tomorrow!! We were all so early when this group first started its scary to think some of us are 6months!

AFM, went on holiday for 2 weeks... Definitely not relaxing! I am absolutely exhausted! My eldest is back at school and my little one starts his transition mornings for big school next Wednesday and after that I will be resting a lot...
I can barely walk due to swollen vagina and really sore coccyx!
Feeling baby move all the time and get big kicks all over the place, seem to get very active after any cakes i eat! Kinda obsessed with Lemon Drizzle cake at the moment... oops!!

xxxx


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!

Buttercup, it's crazy, I'll be 28 weeks tomorrow and I am kind of thinking "wow, slow down" but also I know at the end it's just "get this thing out of me". Sorry your vacation wasn't as relaxing as you'd hoped for. Hopefully you can get some rest soon. I've also got lots of pressure in my vag, and almost too much on my (tmi) clit to where it just makes me uncomfortable there, and now I'm at that point of needing to pee several times a night. Yummy cakes lol, lemon sounds tasty!

afm - dd turns two today, but we'll be doing up her party this weekend so that dh can have more time than just a few hours to play with her. 

Baby is getting pretty active now, and is having definite patterns in waking time and sleeping time. I feel huge already, and I'm getting lots of braxton hicks when I workout, still anxious about labor/delivery though.


----------



## dove830

I am in awe that you are still able to work out! Good on you, Mama!


----------



## jessicaftl

It's not much at this point, but it does help keep my sanity in check.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Hi Ladies. It's been forever since I've found the timento get on here..Summer was quite busy and with work, vacations and our wedding it was hard to do much else. Haha.
The wedding was perfect!! And I fit into my dress which was a miricale?

I'm glad to hear everything is is going.so great for all of us.. minus for the most part the regular aches, pains, and discomforts of entering the 3rd trimester.

It's actually crazy that we are where we are... Time has flown by.

I get to go for another ultrasound here in about a month .. to check the size of this little boy. He is measuring on par so will be interested to see.

He's moving so much.. he gets really active between 6pm and 2 am... Super fun..haha. Sleep has been tough.

I do have to tell you all about something I've been have happening..see if anyone has anything similar....
For the past week my stomach feels funny ..a lot... Hard to explain . Heavy, tight, almost stressed... And I can't breathe well while its happening. It's really uncomfortable..borderline painful. Stops me from doing any activity for a few minutes. It's not BH because I'm having those too. I did not experience anything like this with my girls.
My Midwife says to keep an eye on it and if it intensifies or causes more "pain" to call them and head in.

Probably just pregnancy in general...and my age... Thought I'd ask though.


----------



## jessicaftl

Ss - I cannot say that I know anything about your stomach pains, all I can guess is maybe baby is hitting it? Glad to hear things are going okay other than that though! Hope your scan goes well :) That's so fortunate that your wedding dress fit lol, can't imagine having to deal with that stress at all...


----------



## dove830

SS_Momma_of_2 said:


> Hi Ladies. It's been forever since I've found the timento get on here..Summer was quite busy and with work, vacations and our wedding it was hard to do much else. Haha.
> The wedding was perfect!! And I fit into my dress which was a miricale?
> 
> I'm glad to hear everything is is going.so great for all of us.. minus for the most part the regular aches, pains, and discomforts of entering the 3rd trimester.
> 
> It's actually crazy that we are where we are... Time has flown by.
> 
> I get to go for another ultrasound here in about a month .. to check the size of this little boy. He is measuring on par so will be interested to see.
> 
> He's moving so much.. he gets really active between 6pm and 2 am... Super fun..haha. Sleep has been tough.
> 
> I do have to tell you all about something I've been have happening..see if anyone has anything similar....
> For the past week my stomach feels funny ..a lot... Hard to explain . Heavy, tight, almost stressed... And I can't breathe well while its happening. It's really uncomfortable..borderline painful. Stops me from doing any activity for a few minutes. It's not BH because I'm having those too. I did not experience anything like this with my girls.
> My Midwife says to keep an eye on it and if it intensifies or causes more "pain" to call them and head in.
> 
> Probably just pregnancy in general...and my age... Thought I'd ask though.

The only thing that comes to mind is to wonder if you are drinking enough water? You may want to bring this us to your dr though....


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Yes Jessica... So stressful.. especially since two weeks before the wedding I could barely breath in it.. haha.
Baby cooperated though. So I was very happy.
Dove- So.Much.Water. lol... I'm peeing ALL the time. 
I'm sure it's just normal pregnancy stuff... I just don't remember anything like it with my Little Ladies...


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies,

SS - I've noticed different aches and pains with each pregnancy, so it is probably nothing serious, of course bring it up at your next appointment if it's concerning you! 

Well I am officially in the third trimester *eek*... Sleep hasn't been too bad, when I'm not getting up to pee every couple/few hours :haha: and baby is moving a lot at certain times now, so they've definitely got their own schedule. Hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sorry for disappearing, I started to listen to audio books while i'm working, which takes most of my attention.

Jess! OMG 3rd Trimester! Meaning i'm getting close! haha 

Baby is moving so much more! Kid just kicked my side and it was sharp and oooooo just shy of hitting my rib.
I got Hubby to feel the kicking last night! Some of the movements tickle still and make me laugh. Others are stronger and hurt. 
I'm still in awe of this haha FTM moments :blush:


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I love feeling the movements! One of the best things, and like the only thing I really miss about being pregnant after baby is born. I hope your dh enjoyed feeling the movement!! I bet in a couple weeks I'll be dealing with a butt or legs up under my ribs and it's just uncomfortable as all get out. I already noticed severely limited lung capacity and my stomach gets full soooo fast. First thing I notice after having a baby is that I can take a deep breath again! Sometimes they sit in some pretty bad spots though, haha, makes for stinging pains. Any good audio books?? I read a lot when I nurse the babies, but that's just when they're smaller, since they fall asleep so quickly. Now I read at night before bed.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I enjoy most movements ... so i'm sure that when they get bigger is when i'll not like them as much.
I think today was the first forceful kick to my side. It felt like my insides wanted to come out. 

I'm not looking forward to the lack of breath though. Going up stairs right now is getting tough. I'll probably end up taking the elevator in a few more weeks - merely so i can get up to my office without dying.

Totally forgot to answer questions:
My lymphnode isn't swollen. it feel similar to an ear ache, though its not my ear. I asked my mom and she found something for me to try/look at.

I have an app on my phone, but i'm struggling to find the books I want to listen to (since it's a smaller range of books since it's only the one digitized). I've been listening to the ones on youtube. There are a ton on there surprisingly. I listen to romance more so. I love adventure and fantasy, but not too many that I like or have half read/listened to have made it on to youtube or the app...so i'm trying to find new authors and stories.
I have a ton of books lined up on my wall waiting to be read. So i might end up reading a few during my months at home.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good that you dont have a swollen nose. My stress and tension hang out in my neck and jaw sometimes so I know they get sore, even if I'm sleeping in an odd position or maybe grinding teeth in my sleep. When you get further along the movements change from those sharp jabs and kicks to squirming because the baby is so cramped inside they just nudge around. I can feel it changing to that for myself. I'm anxiously awaiting getting to 32 weeks, I'll be starting my leaf tea regimen. 
I generally read Stephen King on my phone, but also some paper back, but that's harder with the dark room lol.

I've got a very mild headache this morning, so I'm relaxing for now but I'll be making up cupcakes for dd in a bit. My appetite is still going down but I am feeling super hungry... I'll eat like a small amount and feel done now.


----------



## markswife10

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. 

This week is a big week for me and little guy. Tomorrow is officially the gestation age/day that I was admitted to the hospital with preeclampsia with DD, Tuesday I will officially be more pregnant than I've ever been (DD was delivered at 26w6d by my tracking calculations which matched with early ultrasounds, the Dr. just kept my due date by my LMP because it was only 5 days off). Of course, at this point with DD, I had already had some symptoms of pre-e (face was puffy, hands were swelled, etc.), even if I didn't know that's what it was at the time. So far this time I have zero swelling and my BP has been perfect. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; it stays that way! 

I did have my 26 week OB appointment yesterday. Everything looked great! I did have 1+ protein in my urine, but that could be a fluke, from dehydration, etc., so as long as it doesn't trend we're good. They will want me to do a 24 hour urine test if it shows again in 2 weeks at my next OB appointment (also have to do the fun glucose test... not looking forward to that). But with there being no swelling and with my BP being great, they aren't worried. 

So glad to see all is going well with everyone! It's crazy how far along we're all getting! My little guy is always moving around, lol! I love watching my belly move haha. Baby movements is definitely my favorite part of pregnancy :cloud9:


----------



## jessicaftl

markswife - I am so glad to hear you're doing okay! I was thinking of you just a couple days ago. Hopefully you don't continue to have protein in your urine. Since your bp is staying down and swelling is okay, fingers crossed things continue this way! 
I agree about baby movements, for some reason I seem to notice mine more when I'm lying on my side though.


----------



## markswife10

jessicaftl said:


> markswife - I am so glad to hear you're doing okay! I was thinking of you just a couple days ago. Hopefully you don't continue to have protein in your urine. Since your bp is staying down and swelling is okay, fingers crossed things continue this way!
> I agree about baby movements, for some reason I seem to notice mine more when I'm lying on my side though.

Thank you Jessica!! I'm so glad to have made it this far with no symptoms so far, so I'm just hoping things keep on sailing along smoothly.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh my the time is flying by now!! hubby took down our full length mirror and I've been pestering him to put it back up not that the wall has been painted and I can't believe I've missed 2 weeks of bump shots!!!

Glad everyone is bumping along nicely, I've got to asgree watching and feeling all the belly movements is the best part, so much more than with my dd. I've just started getting acid reflux, I don't miss that from my last pregnancy and it has started much earlier than with dd too. Oh well it will be worth it.

Yay markswife for being the most pregnant you've been, I hope everything continues to run smoothly for you and I hope the proteins was a one off

Star I hope your lump is nothing to worry about and you can find out what is causing it


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies --- A "Lovely" Monday!
Ended up running late this morning.... :blush: I hate running late, but then at some point I'm just like eh ... I'm stuck in traffic, can't help the cars aren't moving in front of me, right?!
Had a bit of a rough start too. Coughing ended up causing me to deal with some reflux issues, urgh! Not looking forward to the smaller/squished stomach in the last few months.
And my dog is still barking his head off at the neighbors dog, who is just sitting there .... ignoring my dog haha Poor thing is probably annoyed as much as we are.

You can tell that the "day light savings" is gonna start soon! It's so dark this morning. Kinda looking forward to that extra hour of sleep for a few days.
Plus some fog and a hurricane about to hit the coast, things are kinda dreary.

Jaw is still irritating me here and there. Might run it by the doc on thurs so see if they agree that it's probably something that will go away after baby is born. I really just want to avoid the dentist. It's just with all these appointments, scheduling another makes it seem like i don't wanna be at work lol (which like usual somedays i just don't)

Baby is having a ball. Some of the movements are cute, ticklish.... a few jabs and kicks. Some still catch me off guard, and hubby laughs at me when i jump. I told him that he should try having your insides move on you and see how you like it :haha:
Enjoying most of the movements though.
And I think I'm the one with the hiccups. I don't think baby has had them, unless they are while i'm dealing with them. 

Appetite is going back and forth between wanting to eat everything - even though i can't eat much cause i get full quickly, and nothing sounds good and I want to eat a cracker for dinner. But from what I'm heard and read, it seems to be common to go back and forth. 

So i'm sure there is more to blab about ...but for now that's all for me.
I hope you ladies had a good weekend :)


----------



## dove830

24 weeks--viability week.

Hubby finally felt her kick last night

YAY


----------



## jessicaftl

Gooood morning everyone!!

markswife - I am really keeping fingers and toes crossed for you to make it much closer to full term this time around! 

MrsDuck - We don't have a full length mirror so I have to take angled shots in the bathroom or selfie mode haha, it sucks. Hope you can manage your reflux. Strange as it sounds, pineapple worked okay for me, but never lasted long. I always was told it meant baby would be born with lots of hair, and it was probably just a coincidence but all my kids had full heads of hair, my daughter had the most strangely enough. 

StarGazer - It actually started raining here today, and it's so refreshing. I hope the hurricane doesn't hit the coast over there too hard, I've been seeing stuff about it on the weather though. Sucks to be running late, but sometimes it just happens and better to just be safe than sorry. Sorry you are still having jaw pain. As for the reflux, hoping you feel better soon. I also have the yo-yo appetite going on, and my nausea always returns in the last part of pregnancy, so I'm gearing up for that as well. I never notice the hiccups until closer to the end and some of mine didn't get them hardly at all. My first had them a lot and he had them a lot after he was born for well over a year. So far this one seems to lie in a shrimp like position like dd did, but I'm noticing lots of rolling and turning, too.

We didn't do much this weekend, but dh and I got our new weight bench finally and set it up last night. This week we're going to try and finish cleaning out the room it is in so we can use it regularly. I've missed lifting so much, so I'm looking forward to getting back to it. I told dh last night I feel like a beached whale already. It took me like twenty minutes to vacuum the living room and bedroom because I have to get up and move so much slower lol, at least I got it done. 

We did our birthday party for dd and she enjoyed it quite a bit! 

I've been having my headaches I get in the back of my skull from tension that goes from the base of my skull down my neck, probably from sleeping wrong or being tense too much. Dh rubbed on it some and I did as well this morning, but hoping it goes away soon.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I love when Hubby can actually feel Baby move. Most often he just laughs when i jump from the sudden movement.

I'm 26 weeks! O_O 98 days to go! 
:happydance:


----------



## StarGazerRose

Baby likes to stick it's little butt just next to my belly button. Little hard spot pertruding and it's just too funny.
Last night I had to keep rubbing my belly to calm them so they would stop moving so much. They were killing me.

Had a dream that because baby liked to stay on my right side that it meant that baby was a girl. And a second dream that I requested an ultrasound to tell me what I was having... another girl prediction.
All these people think i'm having a boy :haha:

OH .... my SIL did the blood test to find out what they were having. I guess she couldn't wait to find out *eyeroll* but I'm happy she's having a girl. (Those tests are like 97% right??)


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - yaay, for 24 weeks and it's great your dh got to feel baby move!! 

StarGazer - crazy, you're almost to third tri! I never knew baby hanging out on the right side was more for a girl, or is that just your dream? My dd always hung out on my right side, coincidentally lol. There are a few people that do that blood test, but I don't really see the point for myself. I can't wait to find out but it's also exciting and a big motivation during labor that you'll get to see what you end up having.


----------



## StarGazerRose

It was just in my dream. I don't really have a clue where that even came from! Kinda funny that your DD did hang on the right! Maybe it's a thing?? haha
I'm hoping that i'm not being swayed by finding out what SIL is having....but I kinda have been thinking girl from the beginning, so I don't think so *shrug*

I'm enjoying not knowing. Keeps some mystery in life! It's driving everyone around me crazy! Which i just laugh at them.


----------



## jessicaftl

I think it bothers everyone else more than me, too! It's crazy, they're like "what are you having" and when I shrug they look at me like I'm insane for not finding out. Of course I want to know, but the mystery and suspense involved in waiting is like nothing else. I don't really mind if someone wants to find out for their own baby, of course, for me, it was so dramatic when my daughter was born and the first thing I said was "is it a boy or a girl" right before she was handed to me. I still think this one will most likely be a boy but you never know.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I think I want that iconic movie scene where the doctor says it. LOL (not like it would actually happen that way.) I think it would be awesome, and more meaningful if Hubby says it instead of the doctor!

So i was curious if the whole "which side baby is on" was a _thing_. Most people are referring to the placenta... but found a few that talked about baby hanging around left/right/middle side. It's seems to be just another guessing game. Of the few forums I read, it seems to be pretty 50/50 still, which leads no real say. 
Fun to look up and read about still.


----------



## jessicaftl

I also googled it, and I only really found the ramzi theory. I have my eight week ultrasound but I cannot tell either way since it looks like the placenta is center to the blob in front of it. When dd was born dh was holding our younger son and our oldest was awake beside them, waiting and watching. The room fell completely silent when I was pushing dd out (I never have screamed during pushing, I get really quiet for some reason). My midwife came to the hospital with me since I didn't get to deliver with her at the birth center. She was the one to tell me dd was a girl. 

I'm super anxious to have a waterbirth this time around, sooo hoping it works out. I'm having terrible ligament pain today on both sides. Must have been too wild in cleaning the kitchen and moving around *ugh*


----------



## StarGazerRose

So my mom is driving me nuts to look for a day care. I hate to break it to her that we're not gonna put our infant into a facility..... But I humored her and went to an "open house" (which in my opinion was more of an award show to celebrate 10 years than letting people actually know anything) 
And in the end .... i'm more like ... eh I'm not that interested. Nothing like super special about it. Seems to have lower rates than some. But it's with my parent's church -- of which Hubby and I agreed we didn't want to attend.

Everyone over on this coast is preparing for this Hurricane. 
Hubby and I cleared off our porch last night since land fall can be anywhere between tomorrow and Friday.
I'm hoping we don't loose power. I'm terrified about loosing all the food i just finally got stocked up in the fridge! Plus Hubby isn't the best person when he's bored... meaning that no power means he'll be clingy.... :dohh:

I hope everyone else is having a decent morning.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning everyone!

StarGazer - I've been seeing more stuff about the hurricane on my weather app, hope it doesn't hit you too hard. Mothers can be pretty overbearing and pushy about their grand children, I wouldn't put much stock into it. I'm not religious so I probably wouldn't be comfortable at all with a church daycare lol. As for the power outage, well you know how that goes when I lost power for half a day a few weeks ago. I relish all the time I get to spend with dh, so can't help you there. 

Well I'm at that point of feeling tired and sore just from moving around and doing stuff. Not looking forward to the next few months of this, but I'll keep plugging along. If I go a little slower I'll be okay, I think. Baby is moving a lot lately, and my appetite is still come and go, with some nausea peaking in again already.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Oh I love spending time with him, but it usually involves some sort of electrical device (either it's playing in the background or we're actually watching it)... ;)
It's been a long time since power has gone out, i'm curious if he'll let me be some.
But he did mention that if we end up off for a few days cause of the hurricane that we'll start working on the room. In a way looking forward to that.

Appetite is going back and forth. Still mostly toward the "i don't want food", but i'll eat something cause i need to mood. I have a feeling i'm gonna have to start taking my omeprazole again...urgh
Baby is moving around like its having a party in there. As long as no major flips or jabs I'll be good -- and stays away from vital organs. Have to unbutton my pants while i'm sitting, cause they act like it's suffocating them.
Been teary lately... eyes just water and leak like I just finished the saddest movie ever. 
Jaw and ears are killing me still --- something i'll bring up to the doc since it's probably lasted the longest of anything I've dealt with in months. Last night I could bearly eat my pizza, but yet i could munch on some small ice cubes ??? weird but maybe it was cause it's a cold thing? idk.... But my other ear keeps getting clogged at night. 
Which leads to the .... I couldn't sleep last night. Took me nearly 3 hours to finally drift off (for the first part of the night) I itched, I couldn't get comfortable. Hubby decided the middle of the bed was a good spot to "Starfish". Then at some point he softly touched my arm and i swatted him away 3 times before he actually applied some sort of pressure so i knew it was him and not something from a dream/blanket/bug ...He asked me what was wrong this morning. I shrugged.
Then when i'm half awake I feel baby wiggling around, making it hard to get back to sleep. So i toss and turn til baby calms down. And then........ it's time to get up.


----------



## jessicaftl

I hear yah on the appetite front, it really sucks. It's taking me like half an hour to eat my salad, doesn't help that my two youngest are crowding me for bites constantly. I hope that if your power goes out you can manage dealing with your food supply. Luckily I have a camp stove and plenty of propane. Baby is moving all around and my braxton hicks are getting pretty strong lately. I would definitely bring up the pain to your doctor, jaw pain sucks so much. If you're actually craving ice, you could have pica, maybe? Usually it's from iron deficiency. Sometimes it takes me awhile to fall asleep, pregnancy sleep is soooo elusive! I have been taking omeprazole for years and it is great during pregnancy, sometimes I still get indigestion but not very often.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm not craving ice, i just ended up with a cup from that open house, i was just munching on it so i could get to the water. I'm guessing just the cold from the ice was playing nice with my pain.

Well baby has been "rubbing" along my tummy all day. Feels so weird, small little wiggles but feels more of just rubbing. And that occasional reflex of an arm or leg that hits in a spot that make you go "uff"

Since the storm isn't supposed to hit til later wednesday, I"ll be in office until they tell me not to. My appointment is closer to home Thursday morning. Most i'll deal with then is some heavier rain. Kinda hoping not to have to go to work Thursday or Friday but *shrug* we'll see. Work passed out the number for our automated message so I'll be calling that if i don't feel safe enough to drive to work.


----------



## MrsDuck

Star I hope your jaw can be easily sorted and it's nothing serious, do you think it's an abscess or something? Glad you are all stocked up with food and I hope the storm doesn't hit you too hard, stay safe. Your dream might be right my baby girl likes to hang out on my right side

Jessica I think you too are having a girl, I seem to read your comments on how you are feeling or your symptoms and then I get them too shortly after haha 

I've been getting what I hope are stretching pains on my right hand side a lot lately, but that is where baby likes to hang out so I guess that's understandable and now that my dd has started school I've been doing much more cleaning, moving stuff around and also walking too and from school so increased fitness. I guess my body doesn't know what has suddenly hit it haha


----------



## StarGazerRose

To be honest I have no clue why my jaw is hurting. I thought it was an earache at first, but then my ear would only hurt when i moved my jaw.... 
It's been odd and I hope it's nothing crazy. 

As far as the storm, I'm inland far enough we're really just gonna get a ton of rain and wind. Most of our issue will be that it's been raining prior to the storm, that any additional water will just sit on the ground, plus the amount/time that it will linger after landfall.
The coast will probably be swept away and have to be rebuilt.
Our main concern will be the strength of winds that we'll get here. I have huge trees next to our house... So i'm pretty sure we'll have down branches for the next week.

As for Baby: They've been calm for the past few days. Still have their moments, just not wild movements. I'm bad and not paying attention to their "pattern". I think when baby is like this, i get more hand movements in spots that are uncomfortable.... 

I think it would be awesome if I had a girl! Everyone is probably more anxious now since MIL guessed right about SIL's gender. But I still say "ya never know til baby comes out" :p
I know that if I have a boy, I will be 100% the same excited! 
So little over 3 months and We'll all know for sure ^_^


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - it could be just from sleeping on it a certain way too, hopefully nothing serious! You have your appointment tomorrow?? Are you doing the gtt and getting bloods done as well?? I've been eyeing the storm progress and I hope it isn't as bad as it looks. I do enjoy stormy weather, but hurricanes are no joke. I hope you guys fair just fine! As for baby's gender, guesses are always 50% lol. But I agree if I went by symptoms I'd say girl for you. 

MrsDuck - it's crazy, I keep comparing symptoms to how they were with either ds or my dd and they're different but similar. I do feel if I went by symptoms and such I'll have a girl, but I guess we'll find out for sure in a little over 10 weeks (omg crazy). I'm also getting so many of those stretching pains, just this morning I got up too fast and it hurt so much on one side. I guess I really do need to slow down. 

Some weird dreams are hitting me again! Things are generally calm around here, yesterday was a bit stressful though. I ended up making breakfast for dinner and ate too much French toast, :haha:. Dh made me a grilled cheese because I definitely needed something other than sugar in me. As a bonus I had some super intense dreams. The rain we've been having has been so nice, I love listening to it. I'm so getting excited for the fall, but mostly I want to find a jack-o-lantern maternity shirt to wear and have had no luck yet.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I was thinking that it's cause it's the jaw I always prop my head on. Might be linked to why my left hand ends up having more issues falling asleep at night too.
I toss and turn too much to really tell which side i spend the most time on. But i feel when i'm on my left, things do tend to be more annoying.

My appointment is early morning, well before we're supposed to get the most bad weather here. I'm hoping that sitting around the office long enough warrants that it gets too bad and I just head the 20 mins home instead of the hour to work. 
I'm doing my gtt (which i thought involved a blood draw and a urine test...) plus I'm supposed to have a prenatal too. Best part of any of it will be hearing little Wiggles' heart beat.

OH forgot to mention that my mom thinks I'm having a girl. I don't know if it's how i'm acting, or the ultrasound she attended, but :)
She's still buying "neutral" stuff, but she's well stocked (more than I am haha)

Having a rough day at work. I just found out that the almost 2 weeks work of gathering information has ended up in skipped products :dohh: So .... now i have to start from the beginning and find which ones have been omitted so i can add them to my file. URGH .... so tired and this isn't helping.


----------



## jessicaftl

I'm sure you'll be fine with the gtt, but definitely eat something as soon as you can because the crash from the blood sugar can make some people nauseated. It's always so fun hearing the hb, I haven't even broken out my doppler for awhile because baby is always moving. I really should take a listen though, my three year old asks me all the time if I'm going to listen to it.
Luckily I still have lots of clothes for either gender left over, in a vacuum bag, and I bought like three newborn onesies that are neutral colors, but honestly I rarely buy clothes because babies are always naked around this house lol. I hope your day gets better, and that the weather isn't so bad for you. Right now we're having blue skies on one half of the sky and raining on the other.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I always find it funny when the clouds split like that.
One year I literally witnessed at the IL's the cloud of snow coming through. You could walk from snowing to not snowing in a foot. Was awesome! 
At their house it does the same thing with rain... can't figure out what kind of phenomenon goes on over there, but it sure is something.

I'm sure i'll do fine. I'm worried though cause it's at 7am... I need to eat and drink something before going in...and I have no clue if i can or will. I know I should........ but that early I just think i'll be lucky to make it into the office awake!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Baby has been pretty quiet today... moving just slightly here and there.
Now it's like it's attacking my right rib! I think the caffeine that I drank finally made it to the kid! haha


----------



## dove830

Had my growth scan today. Baby is "normal" in every way. She weighs approx 1 lb, 11 ozs. Dr said that because of my history, to be prepared to go at 37 weeks, and we will hopefully make it to 38.


----------



## jessicaftl

StarGazer - I hope your appointment goes well, hopefully you can check in over the stormy weekend and let us know! 

dove - that sounds great! Fingers crossed you make it to 38 :)

HAving some serious rain here today, it's nice and loud lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well... I was super paranoid about that drink. I was happy when she handed it to me and it reminded me of an overly sugary "Orange Crush" drink! Slowly drank it.... (within 5 mins nurse said, so i did my best)
I'm super thirsty now and been chugging water.
Stopped to get breakfast afterwards since my test was at 7am ...and i barely managed half a pop tart before going in.

They can never find my veins in my arms, so after poking each one, they did my hand. Stole some gauze to keep my arms from still bleeding. And i'm leaving the thing on my hand cause it's so tender...

Doc says that my ear/jaw thing is probably inner ear and from allergies. Plus i'm thinking the pressure in the atmosphere right now is a little off cause of these storms. So i can take claritin and that should help some.
And he told me to buy a hand splint to help with my carpel tunnel. So i'll probably stop and get one on the way home.


----------



## jessicaftl

Wow, the orange one is the worst of them all lol, it reminded me of week old flat orange soda *bleh*. Hopefully the allergy meds help a bit!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I didn't mind it too much. Just tried to relax and think "soda" and it was ok.
I'm hoping that the allergy meds kick in. It's bothering me a ton right now. Sometimes it makes my teeth hurt some, but i still don't think it has anything to do with them, just nerves are probably sensitive .... pregnancy stuff.

Overall i'm glad things are measuring good. 27 Fundal height, pretty good only over a few days. So thinking that my gtt will come back fine. But it's the "other" things that they test for that I might have to watch. And i've read that some of the first "signs" of gtt is measuring big or small for the week, and since i'm measuring basically on time, I think i'm doing pretty good!

Struggling to stay awake today. Been kinda lazy waiting for an email for work to do rather than being proactive and finding something to do. 30 mins makes a big difference -- especially when sleep is already hard.


----------



## jessicaftl

Gtt results will probably be fine, they usually take a few days to get results. I'm having to take iron supplements now, but I'm taking a different kind, and only a half dosage of what I was told because it really messes with my bowels that much. 

Some women don't even show symptoms of gd. I didn't sleep great last night so I'm hoping I can get some decent tonight.


----------



## dove830

Today was the first day that all 3 of my babies were in school for the full day. I was able to wrap my daughter's birthday presents for today, get her cake, have a shower, AND watch a movie--all without being interrupted or needed for anything. I felt so lazy, lol. I was nice though. I need to take advantage of these precious few weeks, before the baby comes :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

Good job Dove! I'm glad you got to relax some :)

I've been on and off miserable with my ear... I'm SO taking a pill when i get home! I'm searching Walmart's site for which kinda brace/splint to buy. Not sure how to explain it, but my elbows hurt and i feel it's all from the same thing. cause if i twist wrong my hands go numb. ... I have a brace for that at home i can try along with the hand splint.
I'm ready to be done with these various pains and get back to baby wiggling around and making me jump/laugh.


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - yaaay for getting stuff done and getting to relax! 

StarGazer - I hope you get some relief for your jaw pain and your carpal, I know pregnancy makes both worse and sometimes the pain just doesn't go away forever... Sucks we can only really take tylenol to help the pain... hope you can find a brace that works! I don't shop at walmart, but you might also have luck looking at a pharmacy, like Walgreens or something.


----------



## MrsDuck

Dove that's great you get a bit of you time for the next few weeks, I too now, for the first time in 4 years have a bit of time to do other stuff, cleaning mostly haha now that dd has started school, I'm going to try and make the most of it before baby comes. Fingers crossed that you get to 38 weeks or beyond.

Jessica I hope the iron tablets don't mess with your bowels too much

Do you get a choice of the sugary drink for the gtt test or do you just get given a flavour? Star I hope all results come back fine. How are you getting on with the weather?

Sleep is impossible......
were any of you belly sleepers before you were pregnant? I am just not comfortable in any other position other than on my front and as soon as I start to roll forward baby goes mad with her kicking, I guess she's getting squashed. I've already got 4 pillows to support/prop me up but I think I'm going to try even more


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - I was a stomach sleeper before, so I understand the struggle. I spend a lot of time tossing and turning to get comfortable, and then I get terrible restless legs. I bought a nice big body pillow to help but it's not quite as good as I need lol. 

29 weeks today! Crazy almost down to the single digit weeks remaining. I feel massive and uncomfortable and waddle everywhere already. I felt super emotional last night before falling asleep and then had crappy sleep all night, having to get up and pee at least three times that I can remember. Hope everyone else is doing okay!


----------



## dove830

Is Florence making an impact on you, ladies?


----------



## StarGazerRose

Urgh the Restless Legs are very irritating! I feel bad if i kick Hubby, but i can't help it.

I'm a side sleeper, and i'm actually trying not to sleep on my back. Either side baby doesn't like, so i often toss and turn. But at some points baby stops kicking me long enough for me to fall asleep. 

As far as the Hurricane, we have some wind, but not expecting rain for a few more hours. I'm central NC, so I know it's coming. I was hoping to either be off today or work half a day...so far it looks like i'm here most of the day.
I might inquire later to see when the rain starts that I can head home.
Tornadoes are being spotted around the outer bands, so i don't want to be outside.


----------



## jessicaftl

Stay safe this weekend, that's for sure! Luckily it is sunny and a little breezy here, but it was super cold this morning, actually had to break out my slippers lol. My hips are starting to hurt on the insides of my legs by my pelvis so I'm trying to keep moving.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies,
How was your weekend?
How is everyone doing?

Afm, my 2 kids are both in full time school, will be resting plenty. Im suffering from SPD. Literally feel like someone has beat the s### out of my vagina. Anything i do jusy hurts... its so uncomfortable and to top it off all i can think of is my elective caesarean... its my 3rd and i keep think it its going to go wrong! Im OTT as it is with my health but this is taking over my life and sleep xx


----------



## dove830

I had SPD with my last pregnancy--it was torture! I'm sorry you are having to deal with it. Rest as much as you can.

I'll be having a 4th C-section. A bit of panicky moments, but I'm sure it will all be fine :)

25 weeks today! Woot woot!:happydance:


----------



## jessicaftl

Buttercup - sorry you're having worries and SPD! I'm sure your c/s will go smoothly for you :) I'm starting to have lots of hip pain on the inside of my thighs and sides around to my lower back, it really does suck to move around sometimes, I feel for you. I'm also really anxious about labor, albeit not a c/s, still anxious about the pain and recovery!

dove - happy 25 weeks! Soon we'll all be in third tri *suffering* (hopefully not too much) together. 

afm - we are doing some cleanup around our house and getting it ready for the rainy season. I can't do as much as I'd like due to the discomfort and waddleness but I'm still moving around. Baby has been very active lately and I am at the point where my appetite is really winding down. I can't each much and I don't even want to eat lol. Only a little over ten weeks to go!


----------



## MrsDuck

Buttercup I&#8217;m so sorry you are suffering, I hope you can manage to rest as much as possible and I&#8217;m sure your cs will go fine :hugs: 

Dove yay for 25 weeks, time is really flying by now

Jessica I hope your appetite comes back and sorry you are struggling with moving around

On the whole I&#8217;m feeling ok. It&#8217;s a struggle to bend over to pick stuff up and to get up once I&#8217;m sat on the floor with dd, oh and sleeep what sleep haha but I think I&#8217;m feeling better since walking to and from school each day with dd, I hated it the first few days but I think that 40 mins exercise is actually helping

I hope you all had a lovely weekend I can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s Monday again already!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies!

My area didn't have much of a problem with the storm. It rained for over 24 hours straight. A few branches down, but nothing terrible.
Mostly gloomy and tiring from the rain.

27 weeks for me!  Still in shock it's this time already! 
Happy 25 Dove!
(Jess did i wish you happy 29th??? might have missed that post)

Appetite is going back and forth still. I think i'm having that I'll eat anything in front of me stage even when i'm starting to feel overfull anyways. I think i ate randomly all weekend. I was going to have a sandwich til the bread smelt like acetone -- even asked Hubby and he said it did too, so i threw it away. 

And yup.... back to "Monday"


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning everyone!!

MrsDuck - Thanks, honestly it's not so bad I cannot get around or anything, but if I consistently move around I'm okay. And yay for exercising. It really does help, I'll be back at it today for myself. You're so close to third tri! Woo

StarGazer - Good to know that you guys faired okay, no serious damage was had. I saw some pics of what happened near the coast and it's terrible. Happy 27 weeks! I am right there with you on the appetite front. It starts out okay in the mornings and then just tapers off by the end of the day, but I'm hungry and nothing sounds good and then I end up feeling gross for awhile at night. 

afm - sleep is going okay, but only half of the time. I'm not too bad off though. I can get around and usually by the end of the day I feel a bit worn down and sore in my hips. Yesterday was a pretty lazy day for me, but I know I'll be back to my usual getting-stuff-done-mode today lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah the coast is pretty bad. Many schools around here are being used as shelters, so school is out. Not sure how long some will be though... since they can't conduct school while there are random people roaming the halls. My friend's called off theirs this morning. Must have some bad spots around the county.

I kept going back and forth of feeling good/bad last night. Not sure if it was the conjunction of food I ate or weather or idk ...
I'm ready for the allergies to go away. My ear/jaw hurts a little less here and there, and i can tell when the claritin is wearing off as it again feels like someone punched me. My eyes water randomly and I have to get tissue to help dry my eyes and face. 
Hands are stiff and irritatingly numb here and there. I don't think it's carpal tunnel though. I think it might be tennis elbow, cause the back of my elbow is what is hurting and my hands regain feeling when i stretch out my arm twisting the join a little... Which is hard to do when you are a "hug" sleeper (my hands have to be up around my shoulders or head/face at night)


----------



## dove830

I feel bad for everyone that is not sleeping well. (Touch wood), I'm having no problems sleeping right now.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well apparently I'm not doing too bad... I slept through one of those stupid emergency alarms on my phone (which is right next to my head on the nightstand). 
Most of my issue is my ear and hands. I think i'm sleeping through my tossing and turning, or i Just finally got comfortable in one place last night.
Although.... our bedroom which is normally freezing has been extremely hot the past few days. Reading near 80... My tank top is rolled up over the belly, my lounge pants pulled up shorts and no blanket on me. Mind you, i'm a cold person! It goes go back down, but i'm not sure why it even hits that high when the house is set for 74.

I got my results back from my blood work (online account posts them quick). It looks like i'm A-OK. A few points low towards anemic, but who isn't?! :p
Doesn't look too bad, or they would have called me by now.
Glucose came back at 150 mg/dL -- it isn't highlighted, so I'm assuming it's in good range and I'm gonna live.
The only things that are highlighted are my Blood Cell counts and those related to. And i think they were roughly the same ones that were highlighted the last time I had blood work done.

Baby has discovered my side... Since i'm not growing "out" i'm going "wide" and baby keeps kicking my intestines -- right side. I hope they don't kick too hard! Precious little appendix is there, I don't want to deal with _that_ in the last trimester too!


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - thankfully I get decent sleep more often than not, the only thing that really bothers me is that I wake up sooo hungry and having to pee lol. 

StarGazer - Sounds pretty terrible over there, hope recovery can happen soon. Allergies are always worse for me when pregnant as well, I think it's the estrogen that makes your mucus membranes swell, so it's likely that. With the change in weather here it gives me sinus headaches that generally go away when I'm up and about. As for your blood work, the cutoff that is generally used for the one hour test is 140 here, so I'm not sure if I'm reading that wrong or something. I'm also anemic in this late stage, so now I'm taking a special iron supplement. 

I'm starving already again, so I made myself up some spicy eggs and now I'm trying to relax!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm managing ... i normally don't have a ton of bad allergies, so it's probably just pregnancy screwing with my body more so.

There is a little explanation below the result, but it makes no sense. So I have no clue to be honest. But it's not highlighted, so i'm going off that idea that it's ok. I'm sure I'll get a call or email sometimes soon about the results. (They have til 4:30 to call).

Lunch didn't go over too well. I don't know if I just ate too fast, or my body didn't want me to digest it. I've had it before (chicken burrito), so i'm leaning towards the ate too fast. I don't feel "nasty" i just feel hungry cause well ... no lunch in belly. 

And... I'm not sure if it's the weather or not but I'm exhausted, and don't feel like doing anything but playing sudoku all day. I think that's partly cause of my lunch not going well. Might take a trip to the vending machine and get a bag of chips. .....


----------



## jessicaftl

My allergies are generally just in the late spring when grass blooms around the valley, and molds, which are any time of the year. I don't have many problems, I try to just stay indoors for the couple of weeks that grass is being cut down (it's a main crop). 

As for your results, I imagine they would have called you about it if it was an issue??? Or have you at least come in an do the 3 hour test? I'm really not sure. I know that most places do the one hour test and the cutoff is 140, if you fail that then they'll want you to do the three hour test. The gtt is seriously the one I stress the most, for some reason. 

I know I have to have my blood retested when I go back in to see how my iron levels are doing with me taking a supplement now. Plus there'll be the group b strep test near the end (ugh).


----------



## jessicaftl

I haven't eaten lunch yet, but I need to. I always lose my appetite after getting off the treadmill. I hope you feel better soon with the food :/


----------



## StarGazerRose

When I do get my allergies it's season change, and even then it's still slight. I never had them as a kid, so i don't have them bad now.
When I was growing up I ended up with upper respritory every year mainly cause the trailer was held together with dirty and grime, no heat and only a window unit for air... It was amazing the first winter i wasn't in there I didn't get sick, and every year since I don't have issues -- totally blame that trailer! I'm glad my mom and dad finally got a new double wide WITH HEAT AND AIR! lol

I ate a snickers, and found that I didn't feel bad after eating it, so I went to get some chips -- came back with cheez-its. Not a healthy lunch but that's what I got in the vending machine and my bag, so *shrug* whachagonnado... I'm trying to eat the cheez-its slow cause started to feel a bit blah again. 
Plus i'm burning up!

Been a bit "not wanting to work" today so I'm slowly importing products....Day is almost over so maybe i can go home a relax some.


----------



## dove830

I'm tired all.the.time. Even though I am sleeping at least 9 hrs a night....It's annoying. Most days I also have an afternoon nap. I have also just started taking iron, but it hasn't seemed to help.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I just noticed the September is numbered the same at December!
3 months til baby's due date!!! :happydance:

I've been trying to get more sleep, it's not helping. 
I went to bed at 8 one night. Of course that didn't help as I was woke up by Hubby when he came to bed. As he wants to hug and talk to me *eyeroll* 
Hubby stayed up a little later last night, I went to bed at 8:30, managed to be asleep when he came in, but i had to pee, so that didn't work out.

Funny thing... I got an email for a "Team Building Conference" on Dec 11th.... I replied back to the organizer and was like um .... that's a week before Baby is due, I doubt i'll be here. And truthfully I have no clue if I can or not.... haha
-- I am sincerely hoping I won't be in office at all during December! I want to be at home, near the hospital! Babies are too unpredictable to be over an hour away and with people i don't want around during possible labor.


----------



## dove830

Even though this is my fourth baby, she will be my first (and only) cold weather newborn. Anyone have winter babies? I literally brought all of my babies home is just a short sleeved diaper shirt, LOL. I have a one piece (bunting) suit for her in 0-3 and 3-6 months, long pants, long sleeved shirts, I will be knitting her some sweaters, and super cute one piece outfits. She has a blanket for the car seat/stroller. She has hats, and gloves, little boots....am I missing anything?

Also starting to think about hospital bags. I find I always bring WAY too much. Any absolute essentials on your lists? 

Since the dr said to be prepared for 37 weeks, that leaves me 12 weeks. If the past means anything, I'll be in and out of the hospital leading up to then, so I feel the need to get completely ready!


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - I generally wait until the last minute to do the bag, I actually packed for my first one while in active labor and was grumping the whole time because all my clothes were dirty and I was so short tempered lol. Since I'm planning on delivering with my midwife this time, I likely won't be staying long. I usually bring a set of clothes for myself, a onesie for the new one, toiletries, phone charger. Last time I brought some extra stuff for my young ones to have to do since I was being induced. Living in the pacific northwest it's usually just wet and cold here in the winters, and since two of mine were born in September, I'm used to bringing them home in the cold. It's so easy to overpack for me so I try to limit myself, and my little ones generally never wear clothes except when we go out. Honestly I'm more worried about it being cold/flu season. I think the tired all the time is probably normal, too, hopefully the iron helps ease it some though. 

StarGazer - don't feel bad, I just ate a small brownie lol. I usually go to bed around 9, I wake up usually between 11 and 2 to pee a couple times. We took our air conditioners out this last weekend so I just sleep with a fan on me all night and it helps having a little white noise and circulating air. Dh usually has a Christmas party around the second week or December, so I am sure we'll end up not going to that. It's usually so wet here that mold is an issue in the winter. It doesn't bother me near as much as it bothers dh, so we try to keep our house well circulated since we live on a slab instead of a regular foundation. 

Can't believe I'll be into single digit weeks soon enough. I haven't even packed my own bag yet, and we're still trying to figure out how it's going to work getting home since we have more people than car seats unless I drive down in labor, which dh has been adamant that I won't be doing. I have some ideas of what we can do but nothing we've made concrete yet.


----------



## MrsDuck

I say eat whatever you fancy, a bit of something naughty does you good haha

You are all so laid back about your hospital bag, I suddenly had that nighttime thought aaagh I'd better start thinking what I need to get to put in the bag and just today I've ordered nappies.

I sent dd to school crying and all snotty this morning, poor thing she is full up with a cold, I just didn't know what to do for the best, keep her off but then she's bound to get another one in a few weeks off her classmates, I did feel bad leaving her there though sob sob


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awe, Mrs Duck.... you probably are right, if you keep her home, then she'll just end up with another from her classmates.
My friends child ends up sick all the time. They just found out he's allergic to pet dander and has to use an inhaler and a ??nebulizer?? something-or-another at night. He's only 6. They are thinking he could grow out of it, but can't be sure. My friend thinks she's discovering she's also allergic to dander too --- funny after all these years... [oh minor note, they own a cat, and always have]

Had a dream that baby was moving so much that they birthed themselves, it was literally like a "poof" and i'm holding baby all covered in (i forgot the word ...starts with a v)
My mom was in this dream,which is odd cause most of the "birthing" dreams i've had have just been me and Hubby. --- Baby was a Boy this time. 

Hospital Bag??? I haven't even thought about it. I figured I'll get it together last minute... maybe during my last few weeks before due date. I only have the 1 onesie i bought, and then the pack of them that i bought to tell Hubby. (The pack is long sleeve and 0-3 month) So if anything, Little Bit can wear the one I made. It says "Our Little Miracle" 

That all reminds me I have to look at my registry again. People are asking me when my shower is ... :shrug: Looks like i'm going to have to get with my mom and figure that out.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm off to pick her up soon so I'll see how she has been, but it just makes you feel bad leaving them when they are like that.

Oh no what a poor little thing, they sometimes do grow out of it, fingers crossed

Haha that's something I still haven't had, baby dreams, but I wish it was just like poof here is baby, I love it

Aw that onesie sounds adorable, yeah make the most of people wanting to buy stuff for you, baby stuff is so expensive, especially as they grow out of most things so quickly


----------



## StarGazerRose

I hope she's ok. I'm sure she'll want snuggles when you see her.

It would be nice if babies did just magically "pop" out! But yeah .... that's how i know it's a dream :haha:

I told my MIL about the play pen I wanted, and she looks at me like i'm crazy. $200 isn't bad, when it's name brand and has the best reviews. Now I get that the carseat I want which is $400, is a bit much, but i want it....instead of having to buy car seat, cover, insert to do all the same thing I'd rather just get the one i want. No i might not get it initially, but I'll get it one day! ;P


I'm so sleepy... We ate dinner late last night, meaning I didn't get into bed til near 10p. Did NOT want to get up this morning.
Baby is very active and pushing everywhere... some spots hurt more than others.


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - funny you mention the bag because I had an hour or so of non-sleeping this morning where I was thinking "oh I should get it together" lol. Sorry your lo is sick, it's always hard seeing them not feeling well. I remember back in school I think I was always sick, yuck! I also have some nice new nappies that are cleaned and ready to be used by the next baby!

StarGazer - I've only really had one labor dream and it was more focused on waiting for the action, pacing and watching the clock because that's what I always do during labor irl. Baby clothes are so expensive and it's so easy to over buy. One set is probably enough. Make sure you get some little cloth receiving blankets for burping and such, they'll keep your clothes clean if you set them over your shoulder while you burp your baby! My second used to eat so much and spit up a lot, lots of laundry to be had lol. How exciting to do a baby shower! As for car seat, I spent like 300 on one that converts from infant to booster, it was most practical for us! I have two of those for my youngers and a tiny infant seat I got when ds2 was a newborn, so I'll reuse that one again. 

I stayed up until after ten last night for some reason, reading, and kept waking up, having strange dreams about magic and travel. Dh and I did some cleanup last night and had a later dinner and relaxed together a little. He's said he's getting excited for the new baby so we are talking about it more and more. I really do need to get a bag going soon. Ds1 has his birthday next week so I'll be making him a red velvet cake like he requested and some calzones for his dinner, also requested.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I've had some strange dreams. One i told a co-worker and i should have wrote it here. But something about a giant pond/lake thing. I was using a cart to paddle through the crocodile infested water, and saw a sea turtle large enough to beat up the crocs. something about them tearing up the cow pastures around my parents house to build something... It's been a few weeks I can't remember much more.

Baby is moving a lot and making me feel sick when I'm trying to nibble on lunch. Ended up going to the store down the road for "quick" lunch snacks rather than grabbing meals. Since yesterday didn't pan out well, i didn't want to spend over 8$ and toss it in the can like i did yesterday (and i don't mean simply throwing it away)
I got some fruits, crackers, a jug of welch's juice, some meat and cheese to roll up together... spent 30$, but i have snacks and drink for the rest of the week! :)


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah I am feeling gross from not eating enough the last couple days I think, so I made myself a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, something sweet to at least appease myself but probably have some cheese next lol. Baby was moving wild last night, and today is a bit quieter for the most part. I feel kinda lazy today probably from not sleeping well last night. 

I had a dream a couple months ago of my dh coming after me to murder me, I remember being able to see him standing in the dark around a corner with his face concealed and me being huge running to grab two knives so in case he noticed I had a knife I would drop one and have the other hidden on me. He, of course, laughed when I told him about this.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I managed to nibble on an "adult lunchable" (pepperoni, cheese cubes, and some odd cracker) Pepperoni was too strong so i ate like 5 (didn't count) Opened up the cantaloupe and ate that. Drank some juice. Was naughty and ate 2 donuts :blush:
Just feel thirsty more than anything but could eat something else too.

This day is dragging. I seriously thought it was much later than it is... I'm ready to go home. Eat some mac n cheese from last night and veg on the couch.

I haven't had any of "those" kind of dreams. I had a few sex dreams in the beginning... those have been a little absent lately (maybe cause Hubby wants to smother me during the day that I don't dream about it much). But i think most of mine are obscure baby or water related.


----------



## jessicaftl

I just ate my lunch: garlic chicken, brown rice, and brussels sprouts. I'm so full lol. I know I'll be hungry in about ten minutes. Plus I drank so much water with my meal I'm bloated from that. 

I still have sex dreams, but mostly I had them during first tri. 

My day is also going slow, and my hips are in a bit more than the usual pain, had to slow my workout even more, which is frustrating all on its own.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I got up to pee... omg ... I felt a twinge in my lower belly earlier, that's why i went.
On my right side, in the middle all the way through the crotch but not into the back. It just feels like a period pain. Assuming more stretching pains.
I tried to bend over to relieve it, but nope ... had to walk slowly back, trying not to waddle too much like a penguin holding an egg.

Ooo your lunch sounds awesome! (which i honestly haven't said in a while, cause when you post food i feel sick LOL)


----------



## jessicaftl

I know that waddle well, I have to do it myself, especially at night. I rock myself over and sit up and make sure not to rush to the bathroom. Those twinges are really annoying, too. I feel for you there! Just have to take it slower as you go along it seems. 

As for food, it was tasty. And spicy, since I cooked the sprouts with pepper flakes lol. I'm trying to keep food going consistently all day so I have an appetite for dinner.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well that twinge pain lasted til bed time. I called my mom to see if she could think of any thing that would cause it to last that long or if it's just stretching or baby sitting on a nerve.
She told me to stretch even if it hurt, and to apply heat/cold to it to see if that helped. I got baby to finally move (for a whole 5 mins) and it helped a little.
I ended up using a heating pouch (one of those beaded things) ... was mostly difficult to not get it too hot in a sensitive area. 
Add Hubby wanting to cuddle and giving me no room on the bed, baby kicking my OTHER side... Trying to find a comfortable spot to lay was next to impossible.
Then finally feeling better i must have fallen asleep, to wake up pain on my right side, and having to pee -- coming back to bed pushing Hubby's butt out of my way.
[Man i wish he could see how much space he was leaving me.... and Move Over!]

So needless to really say, my night sucked! 

I'm looking into yoga balls to see if i can get one and bring it here to sit on for the next few months. This office chair is uncomfortable, and i figured the ball would encourage good posture, help with keeping baby in good positions and keep me moving a bit more than this stagnate chair.
Any of you ladies bought a yoga/exercise ball?


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah those pains can last awhile, I've never had them last that long, but half a day yes. For me they were ligament pains in my sides and it hurt a lot to move or twist that way. As for the exercise balls, I've always wanted to buy one, but I've used them during labor and they're really good for pelvic pressure, I'd recommend buying one. 

Crappy sleep again last night, just couldn't get comfortable and having to get up multiple times to pee and feeling hungry. Hopefully I get some decent sleep tonight, I'm going to try and eat more closer to bed time.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I know that my belly _has_ to get bigger, otherwise this is a tiny baby... and i don't think anything is tiny about it! So i was thinking more or less ligament pains.

When I got up last night, my tummy was making all sorts of noise! Kinda bad at 3am cause that usually triggers my reflux... Luckily it dissipated when I was finished in the bathroom and went back to sleep.

Well I went to the store after work (in all that pain >,< urgh half way through my foot was killing me... i couldn't win yesterday for nothing) ---- anyways finally bought some new bread and the store was back in stock with the yogurt i like to get (whipped raspberry) So lunch will be a decent, sandwich, yogurt and watermelon :)
Provided baby allows me to eat my food.

I might swing by a store Saturday and see if i can find a ball inflated so i can see the size... and if i want to buy one online or from the store.


----------



## jessicaftl

If you're looking for the ball, check out exercise stores, that's generally where you'll find a higher quality one and make sure it is big enough for your height. They're so nice during labor, I always wanted to buy one for my exercising here at home but with my two little ones I think they'd have meltdowns over not getting to play with it LOL. 

Mmm, yogurt. Dh eats it daily with his lunch, so I sometimes eat some of it, but I love the lemon Greek yogurt. I've been dying to try making it in my Instant Pot, but I'm still a little intimidated by it for some reason. Regular yogurt consumption that has the live cultures is apparently a great way to avoid having group b strep, according to my midwife, so there's that.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I don't eat yogurt nearly enough to have healthy gains from it. I'm an odd cookie, I don't like the fruit in mine, so I have to find ones that have little to none. I discovered the Whipped ones, are just perfect! I picked up a strawberry banana original which sadly i'm sure will have too much actual strawberry in it for my liking, but the Whips only have 2 flavors i like.
I tried greek yogurt, found that I like the whipped ones of those too. But to me either way they are too "grainy".

Yeah there is an athletic store near the shopping center near where i'll be saturday. I might swing by and see what they have. 

Well I'm all registered for my prenatal classes and tour. Just waiting on confirmation and I'll have to ask/tell them about the free classes that don't have dates for after baby is born (nothing for 2019 ...)

This watermelon needs salt ....


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well.... I finally got that "call" *sigh* 150 is indeed failing. :(
So I have to take the 3 hour test.
The only thing i'm NOT looking forward to is the stupid blood being drawn 4 times.... They can't ever find my vein to begin with! They did it in my hand last time. YUCK!

So I did some research and another girl with 155 failed, and passed her 3hr one, so i think i'll be fine... just realllllly dreading the blood draw.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sorry about the test results, a lot of women do indeed fail the one hour and pass the three hour. Hopefully the blood draw won't be too bad, but I know that's a hard one to imagine. I have lots of tattoos and piercings but I still really don't like getting my blood drawn. 

As for yogurt, the Greek yogurt is missing the whey in it, and it's generally more tangy which is probably why I like it. I add fruit to dh's when I make his lunches up, but I can understand how the texture would be one you wouldn't care for :/.

When are you going back in for the three hour test??

I'm trying to power my salad before my little ones come in to mooch all the nuts and chicken off of it lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I don't like "looking" at the needle anyways, but getting it done doesn't bother me. It's that they can't find my vein and poke me or wiggle the needle around to "catch" it.... *that* is what bothers me most. I had one nurse smack my arm while the needle was IN my arm >,< THAT left a bruise for a week! I'm just glad she didn't break the needle!

I scheduled it for the same day as my next prenatal (28th). I figured it would be easier to schedule on a day I was already going to have to be there. I just have to bring something for me to do.... I should bring a small cross stitch kit with me. That will SURELY keep me occupied while waiting! I miss playing with my pieces, and wish I had time to work on creating ones to sell :/

Ah I didn't know that greek didn't have the whey in it. Learned something new *gold star* but yeah I don't like the grainy texture of it, getting the whipped kind helps "mask" it, but still not a fan. 
I think if I had a _fresh_ made yogurt with fruit I'd like it a lot more, but store bought mixed with the fruit that looks like they put it in at the last possible disgusting moment and then let it soak in the yogurt for how ever long it takes to get from the factory to the store, plus shelf life... fridge time ...yeah ... I don't like soggy fruit! Not. A. Fan.


----------



## jessicaftl

I agree about having the added fruit being kind of syrupy and the texture is a bit slimy. 

I feel similar about the needles, like I can watch it after it's in an blood is going in but not liking the initial penetration (lol). I hope you don't have such a reckless nurse/phlebotomist, jeez. I had a bruise from my last blood draw for like two weeks. It was huge, like two inches and really nasty. I'm not sure why as it wasn't really a rough go.

How were your iron numbers, though? Three hours I'd be bored, I hope the time passes quickly. Next Friday is a very busy day for me as well, it's my oldest's birthday and he has a school function down the street, so dh will hopefully be there as well. I don't go back to see my midwife until the 2nd, which is also the day for my dd's two year appointment so I'm sure we'll all get flu shots and such.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Um ... kinda similar to my last draw i think.
A bit low, but they haven't brought up that i need supplements. Everything is abbreviated so i have to google all of the things to figure out what they are....i gave up looking them up as long as they weren't highlighted as low or high.
WBC: 13.6 10*3/uL (high by 3)
RBC: 3.55 10*6/uL (low by less than .2) 
HGB: 11 g/dL (low by .5) 
HCT: 33% (low by 1%)

The only one I can't find is the "Absolute Neut" which mine is high by 4 at 11.4 10*3 /uL
I think it's related to the % of blood or something...

I read that its ok to be low on the Red Blood Cell Count, as its something related to being pregnant, and that it's supposed to be higher when you aren't. Found a nice chart that compared pregnant to non-pregnant counts.
And i think having a high white blood count is your immune system... doesn't seem to be high enough to indicate an infection, just that it's there working to keep baby and me healthy! :p


----------



## jessicaftl

I remember having low levels with my son as well, but they were still within the range. This time I'm actually well below, but I wasn't taking any supplements. They really mess with my bowels. This kind they gave me isn't so bad, but I'm also not taking what they asked me to because when I was taking the higher amount it was starting to back me up again :/


----------



## MrsDuck

Star I'm sorry you've got to go back and do the 3 hr test, I hope you pass and I hope all the blood draws aren't too bad.

I think I've joined you ladies with not really fancying food. I'm ok to eat it once something is in front of me but nothing really appeals and I've got no incentive to make anything either

Gosh it's almost the weekend already, the weeks are flying by. I've got a scan next week so it will be nice to see how baby is doing in there, she is certainly making the most of her space while she still has some, constantly moving about.

Our weather for the weekend is looking like lots of rain boo


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks MrsDuck. I'm really hoping they don't murder me with the needle.

Awe i'm getting jealous of those who get more scans! I doubt I'll have any more. I wanna see little bit one more time!

Baby sure is wiggling around quite a bit. They like to hang out on the right side still. I'm kinda glad, cause Baby is staying off my bladder! (Only when hubby hugs me do i end up having extra pressure...)

Sleep was better last night, but i haven't made up for the past days of not sleeping well. Hubby thought it was 9:30 and was exhausted at 8, and I wasn't going to complain about going to bed early. My mom suggested I take a nap during the day -- it would have to be in my car...and i'd have to have an alarm or some sort haha... I don't know i think it might end up being more of an issue than anything.


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - yes, that's how my appetite has been as well lately, and it hasn't really improved. Sucks because I like to make dinner for my family and there's not much that appeals to me at this point. Last night was shredded chicken and black bean burritos lol. Can't wait to hear how your scan goes!! It's also going to rain here this weekend, but it is much needed.

afm sleep was interesting last night, but not the worst I've had. Dh finally got to feel baby move, not that we've tried much, because they always calm down when dh is nearby (I assume because my disposition changes).


----------



## StarGazerRose

OH I had a weird dream of being back at my old job. But yet it was after some new changes have been made. OMG I don't know why dreamt of that place. Even a manager from a _different_ old job was there working. 
But i think the thing that stands out more to me is that it was so dark. Like they didn't pay the power bill or something, with low lit lights on only and nightlights through out the store. Just seemed strange.
Minus the stress filled annoyances that the employees were dealing with, which i'm sure hasn't changed, just more ciaos of things not getting done, not being able to find or do things because they don't have man-power or care/will to do it.


----------



## jessicaftl

Hehe, I also dream about places I used to work at, funny is I don't miss those places at all. Good that baby is wiggling around a lot, so is mine when I'm paying attention. My sleep last night was a bit better but not great yet. I tried eating something small before bed and that helped a bit.

Today I'm trying to clean the house up a bit, maybe nesting?? I'm tired of looking at little messes here and there so I'm going to organize toys a little bit, clean the kitchen and vacuum. Baby seems to be aware I'm sitting down and has started squiggling all about.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Today Baby seems to like my cervix ... Pretty low, and I got worried when I hadn't felt them move after I ate lunch. But I took a breather and they are moving around just slight none-jolting movements and poking me in private areas....

So.... Hubby is having to look for work again ... URGH! His current one is going out of business the end of this month. So he's gonna be working there this next week and then is out.
He said not to worry that he's got a plan and has already talked to a few people about finding something to do. Personally I'd rather him go work full time, but at this point i think he's more interested in being a samD.... but i'd really like him to find something full time eventually.
Being the "bread winner" doesn't come with enough perks, imo!
So if he gets this part time he's looking at (he knows the boss there-- really nice and an old family friend) He'll be doing F-Sun ... 
And my thoughts will be Saturdays. I didn't want to quit my side job just yet, and will have to see if my mom can watch LO saturdays so we don't rely on his mom so much.
IDK ... so much going on in these next few months PLUS Baby ... 
<<< I'm just ranting and thinking ... >>>


----------



## jessicaftl

Fingers crossed he gets the part time work, but I know what you mean. Dh was a stay at home dad with his first son from his first marriage, so he had a lot of experience to share with me at at first. We've got our own plans in a couple of years how it'll be as he nears retirement age. 

My LO was also quiet until I was pressing against my belly doing dishes just a little bit ago, then it was squirm and kick. Do you know if baby is head down yet? Midwives check position for me when I go in, I remember my OB doing it as well. Hopefully not too much pressure on your cervix, I know how uncomfortable that is :S


----------



## StarGazerRose

At this point I just hope Hubby gets something. It annoys me when he's home all day and plays games. He does get off every so often to watch a movie/show... but the irritating part is when i tell him 1 thing and he doesn't do it!
I hope he's better with baby than the dog in matters like that.

Baby must be having a quiet day. I ate a donut -- like a crazy person -- but drank over half a bottle of water afterwards. They still are staying low. I just got a shifted movement, but that's probably the largest movement this afternoon. Probably meaning they'll be going crazy during dinner time.

For a while I was pretty sure i had a little butt up near my ribs. I know that the butt and back are the hardest "points", and I kept having a really hard spot wiggle around for a while, and some rapid moving areas near by -- figured those were knees, legs and feet. Most of the "soft" movements I feel are usually lower and i'm thinking they are the hands/fingers. I don't think i've had a "punch"

My docs haven't check the position yet. I'm sure they'll start palpations soon to figure out which way baby is facing.


----------



## jessicaftl

Well I managed to vacuum the house, do the dishes, get diapers folded, but I still need to sweep the kitchen and wash the counters and figure out what to make for dinner. Dh just text me he's off work so hopefully he can help me figure something out to make, nothing on my monthly planner looks enticing lol.

I'd be bothered if my dh didn't do things I'd asked him to do during the day. My dh is a bit forgetful, so I leave him a sticky note to remember to take the trash out or do the cat box if it's that pressing. Generally he always does cleanup. I told him I'm starting to have a harder time getting around and he asked what I'd need and I said just help with basic house stuff. 

A donut sounds really good, but I can never finish a whole one lol. I think I'll have dh get a box of chocolate covered ones so I can have one this weekend :haha: My first didn't flip until very close to the end, this one seems to be head down but kind of diagonal.


----------



## dove830

I had to get a new cell phone today. My old one was not working right anymore, and I haven't had a contract for a while now. I had to stand for 1 hour in order to get it all done, and set up etc....I am so broken now, I had to lie down. I feel so useless....


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awe I'm sorry Dove!
I just ordered a new case for mine. It's supposed to have a bumper on the front and the back is supposed to be sealed (no water leakage) ... My color is on back order so i'm having to wait like 2 weeks, which i'm not upset about since I've already waited like forever to order new ones anyways. Hubby needs his new one though, his case is worse off than mine.

Hubby applied for the part time work he was telling me about. Since he knows the boss, it should go fairly quick.

Very excited that baby is active this morning. Kicking me right in the middle of my tummy. 
I tried my own palpating but i can't seem to find baby unless they are up at the top. It seems they like to retreat to the back and don't want to be found. When I feel the little bump protruding i rub it and pat it as much as i can :haha: 
I guess we'll find out soon which way little one is facing.

If Hubby gets this part time job, it will actually work out really well for us til after baby is born. He'll have 4 days at home.... He'll start working on the room and actually make some progress! I want him to figure out his stuff first. I'll come in when i get a chance and probably point at what i want moved/done/sold...
He'll probably still play his games quite a bit, and i'll be surprised if he is on it less so he can get something done around the house.


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - so sorry you're feeling so down, but at least you got it all done and have your phone situation worked out now. Hope you got some rest by now and feel a little bit better!

StarGazer - I hope it works out for you guys, dh getting the part time work! It's funny you mention palpating and trying to find baby because I had a dream about lying on my back and trying to like move the baby from the outside, it was weird. Mine isn't quite active yet since I've been up and stuff but I'm sure they'll start going once breakfast kicks in haha.

Afm woo, 30 weeks today! Which means, coming into the single digit weeks. I was sooo hungry this morning. Dh had to be at work at 4:30 so I heard him shuffling around around 2 am. I always sleep kind of funky when he has to be at work really early. Took some bump pics and and I am feeling so huge, ugh lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Oh My 30 Weeks!!! Congrats Jess! I'm getting there, i'm only a week and a few days behind you.

I'm sure his job will work out one way or another. If anything Hubby will have more time off to do stuff around the house. And I'll have more time soon too :D

I've been extra hungry for breakfast last few days. Which is odd for me no matter pregnant or not. I'm eating 2 pop tarts and a pack of snack crackers. I'm still hungry but starting to feel bleh.
I can feel tummy stretch pains, which are making me not feel good, cause they just make me feel like something is wrong with me, and baby is pushing right where it's stretching too >,<
Trying to drink more water and I just don't know if i can.... I struggle with 2 bottles a day. I just don't like water.

I need to take another belly shot, probably monday since it's more "meaningful" to take one the beginning of 3rd Tri.


----------



## jessicaftl

Thanks!

Breakfast is usually the best time for me to eat, I always try to get lots of food in me in the mornings because that seems to be when my appetite is best. 

I've found sometimes adding fruit to water helps if the flavor is just not working for you. Luckily I learned to enjoy water, but I still don't drink as much as I should lol. 

It's nice out today and it's supposed to rain tomorrow then go back to nice for a couple weeks. Hard to believe today is the start of Fall (my favorite!!) My trees and bushes are starting to turn, but the northwest is in its prime in October when all the hills are bright orange and yellow! 

I'm excited to be 30 weeks, but soon enough I'll be chugging raspberry leaf tea and feeling miserable. I am feeling more and more that this little one is a boy, which I know my younger ds will just be excited about. I can't imagine having another girl, for some reason, and I know dd is very independent and she would probably just continue to stay by herself. Only a few more weeks to find out haha.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well wanting and having to eat breakfast is kinda making me leery about my test coming up next week. If i don't eat when I feel i need to i end up deal with my reflux... and drinking that sugary drink isn't a very good breakfast! 100g's of sugar at 8a is kinda like O_O 

Baby is much higher today, pushing it's what-i'm-assuming Butt into my side.... it's been achy all day.
I'm going to have to start applying more oil to my belly so i don't get horrible stretch marks. If i get a few i don't care, but if the oil reduces them, i'll be happier.

I'm still leaning towards a girl. Probably cause i'd like one, but I stop and stare at baby boy clothes more.... The pink "girly" stuff turns me off (probably cause i'm not one myself and don't want to dress my girl up like a tutu prima donna...)
My dreams are keeping me guessing since they keep going back and forth... so i can't rely on my subconscious to tell me anything.

The dream I had last night was Hubby cut his hair... he ended up with a bald spot because he was pulling back on his hair so much, Plus he had a little misshaped spot from pulling back for over 4 years. (Mind you his hair is well past his shoulders)
And also in the dream we ended up with 2 more cars and he was arranging them in a crazy way under the car port -- which wouldn't have physically worked for only a 2-car carport, but whatever, dreams are weird.


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah I don't have much advice on the test coming up, but I'd suggest getting some protein as soon as you can, I would die if I had to go three hours without food lol. I can't even go that long during sleeping hours, and it sucks. I eat between 500-600 calories for breakfast and it holds me for a couple hours at best, but it's great energy. Have you looked into GD diets yet? 

I don't really dress dd up girly much either, maybe bright bows in her hair to keep it out of her eyes but generally she's dirtier and messier than her brothers. Girl stuff is cute but I don't really buy into it, and my younger son loves pink more than her lol. 

As for the oil, it probably won't do much good, stretch marks are basically all down to genetics. The best way you'll have to even try to prevent them is slow weight gain and staying hydrated. 

and lol at the dream. When Dh is in my dreams he usually has short hair, but it's not short irl, it sticks out everywhere like a mixture of Tim Burton, Bruce Dern, and Christopher Lloyd's Doc Brown. He says "it keeps people away" but really people stare at him all the time haha.


----------



## Sushai

Hey ladies! Sorry I havent popped in in awhile. Glad to hear youre all doing well. 

Happy 30 weeks Jessica! Cant believe were now reaching the weekly countdown. 

Stargazer good luck with your test next week. 

Afm, finally in third tri, yay! 10 weeks to go now (if I make it that far). Ended up going into hospital on Thursday as I had stopped feeling baby B. Had a scan done by the ob and babies were squirming away. So glad to get some reassurance. I have a growth scan this Tuesday also. In 4 short weeks well be setting up my birth plan with the ob, cant believe Im getting so close to that point.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai glad to hear you're doing okay, crazy to think your little ones will be here soon too! Can't wait for your scan... and good that you made sure to get checked out, can't imagine how it'd be with twins lol.


----------



## dove830

26 Weeks!! Last week of 2nd tri :)


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - yaaaay so close to the end, and it is happening fast lol


----------



## StarGazerRose

It's official now ... 28 Weeks and finally in the 3rd Trimester and have 3 Months to go! Super crazy how time has flown by!

Baby moving around a million times more than the other day -- the "Lazy" day. Some times i Love the feeling of the wiggles, others i'm like >,< Ooph and it just hurts. But in the end, I'm glad that baby is doing well, and it gives me reassurance!

My mom didn't get too many stretch marks, but she's larger though... She told me that the oil will help. So i'm putting it on here and there. Probably more so in these next few months than I have for the past 6.

I now wake up around 2am to pee, and drink some water. 

Sushai -- glad to hear everything is going well! Happy and welcome to the 3rd Trimester!
Dove -- Happy 26 weeks!


----------



## jessicaftl

Woohoo, welcome to third tri! Hard to believe we'll all be at the end soon enough lol. Good that baby is having a ball in there. 

afm it's cold here this morning, 39F. Full moon was nice to see last night though, and sleep wasn't too bad, but I still wake up at least a few times to pee and grab a snack. But I was awake and wanting to get up at 5:30 this morning. Now that it's after 7 the kids are still asleep but I'm hogging my breakfast lol. Baby is moving around a lot and I'm pretty sure I've felt some hiccups. They still like to lie in transverse quite often, but generally I think they're head down. My midwife appointment is next week and I know they'll check to see position so really hoping baby is head down now instead of turning closer to the end which I've heard is painful.


----------



## StarGazerRose

The only thing that is irritating me right now is this "Arm Pain". Which i thought was just simple carpal tunnel... and turns out it's not. It originates in my elbow and after looking up a ton of articles and forums. It's from the swelling and pressure on nerves. 
So i'm SERIOUSLY hoping it goes away after Baby makes their presence. 
I wear a Tennis Elbow brace at work when it's bothering me, and i have a hand brace at home i wear here and there.
Makes it hard to sleep when you wake up and you can't feel anything but pain and your hand/arm is asleep.

Baby shower is set up!!! Now i just have to work on my invites and get things rolling to get people there!!! EEEE So excited! :happydance:


----------



## jessicaftl

Yaay for baby shower!! As for the aches and pains, they generally magically disappear after baby pops out lol. Sometimes they linger for a few weeks. Not many people talk about the "fourth trimester" or those first several weeks of post partum, but lots of changes happen to your body!


----------



## StarGazerRose

My mom and I are trying to plan all the "decor" and details. We're doing Winnie the Pooh! 
I found an invite that says "There's a Rumbly in Mommy's Tumbly" ... I'm SO doing that!!!! Just gotta sit down in front of my comp at home and put it all together. And figure out how many i need to print.


Yeah I heard quite a bit of stuff happens afterwards. Another reason why i think only 6 weeks medical leave is crazy short.
But i'm used to my hands sort of going to sleep here and there, but the pain in my elbow is getting annoying when it's what's waking me.
And i'm sure i'll learn a lot more about my body in the following months than i care to!


----------



## jessicaftl

When are you having your shower?? Sounds like it'll be fun. I had one with my first but it was more for my mother to parade me around, they're not for everyone! 

As for the pain, I remember a lot of it clearly, but pp the worst is the first week or stitch pain/itch and the after birth cramps which get worse with each pregnancy. I am not looking forward to that at all, they're going to be terrible while bf three kids. I always get super emotional for that first pp week as well, I hate those mood swings! My first pregnancy I had this doctor that made me feel terrible about everything, and I am so glad I didn't see her again.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh and Jessica don&#8217;t forget the first poop haha 
I&#8217;ll be glad to see the end of this reflux, leg cramps and definitely the restless legs and still got the swollen feet to come whoo hoo haha

Happy 28 weeks star. Aw your shower sounds cute. Rubbing oil on your belly regularly can&#8217;t harm so even though it&#8217;s meant to be hereditary I think it&#8217;s worth doing. My mum has the worst stretch marks from having me but, touch wood, I didn&#8217;t get any with having my dd, so I&#8217;ve been slapping it on this time round too

Happy 26 weeks dove

I can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s monday again already, our babies will be here in no time


----------



## Sushai

Star how exciting about your baby shower, when is it? Mine is this Sunday, Ive never had one before and this one was kindly organised by the mums at my kids school. Its going to be at a local park as everyone will be bringing the kids. Im just hoping it doesnt rain as theres a storm predicted for Saturday. 

Jessica all those pp aches and pains are horrible, I too remember them very well. The worst for me is the uterine cramps while bf, they were the worst with my youngest. As if we dont go through enough during pregnancy we have to go through even more after giving birth. 

Just wondering how is everyone doing with their weight? Mine has been like a yo-yo dieter. Weighed myself this morning and somehow have managed to lose a kilo(roughly just over 2lbs)! Youd think carrying twins would make you pack on some weight but not with me and Im still about 6 kilos (about 13lbs) under my prepregnancy weight. Have a growth scan today so I guess if theres anything they might be able to pick it up then.


----------



## dove830

My dr just says that my weight gain is "consistent", lol....I'll take that as a good things :)


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - I certainly haven't forgotten that first bowel movement, it's terrible. Last time I had tried to induce labor by taking castor oil so luckily it was very soft, but the two before were terribly hard. This time around I'm going to start taking stool softeners a week before my EDD just to help. That sure is lucky with stretch marks, or lack thereof. I got them way worse than my mother did with me! It's so hard to believe our babies will be here so soon! Even dh reminded me it's sooner than I thought.

Sushai - yeah, they supposedly get worse with each pregnancy, I cannot imagine how it'll be after this next one. Fingers crossed we get through them okay. At least we can take ibuprofen, and that helps just a little bit. As for weight gain, I think I'm well over 40 lbs higher, I gained about the same with my last two and it came off pretty fast. For me I think I store a lot of fat for breastfeeding. I hate having all this extra weight, and I have tried so hard not to overeat or eat too many treats but it's like it clings to me. It certainly slowed since first tri though. Midwife has not been concerned since she knows I generally eat well and exercise regularly. I hope you have a really fun time at your shower (even if there is a storm ).


----------



## StarGazerRose

My shower is going to be first weekend in November. We tossed around many ideas before Hubby interjected and said we have it before, or not at all.... So it had to be in November. (Cause i was NOT doing it in Dec)
We went out to eat last night so I didn't get far on the invite as I wanted. Gotta love that for personal use you can use ANY image you find :haha:
I'm excited to see how this will turn out.

I think baby is facing forward. Which doesn't surprise me, as I was a sunny-side up baby. 

I slept horrible last night -- if I even slept at all. Maybe from 11-3 then peed and felt like that was the end of it. 2 hours of tossing and turning, arm hurting, baby kicking, dog scratching (and shaking the bed -- he sleeps under our bed)... I think the only thing that didn't happen last night was Hubby wanting to smother me! (Thank Gawd!)
I know I won't get much sleep after baby is born, but i'm hoping it's a different quality of sleep.
My brain was working on the invitation and not getting past changing the font and size the wording was...which when your brain is on repeat, it's hard to shut it down.

As absolutely terrifying as all that PP stuff sounds, i think thats how they get you to have more babies --- give you this cute bundle to snuggle while you are miserable makes you feel "better" about having another.....
I'm not looking forward to any of it, and i'm glad you girls are open to discuss it. Kinda glad i joined in a group of ladies who have been there before!

My last doctor said that my weight gain was "good" I've been up and down, but I think i've gained about 5ish pounds??? idk I really haven't been keeping track. I don't weigh myself at home cause our floor isn't reliable (it's got a slight slope in the bathroom, you can weigh yourself in 3 places and get 4 weights)

This starving in the morning has to chill!!! I don't know how i'm gonna make it through this glucose test... I hope that the drink makes up for not eating til after 11... Bleh!


----------



## jessicaftl

Sounds like it'll be a fun shower, lol. 

My first two were sunny-side up, I had lovely back labor because of it. This one is still flipping back and forth, but generally lies on its side or face up. I hope yours turns though, I never noticed much different in delivery of regular and sunnyside up except for the labor part. For some reason my contractions seem to be primarily in my back anyway.

I'm not looking forward to the pp period but I'm prepared for the stresses it brings. In my experience, I sleep better with a newborn abound than pregnant, mainly because I'm not constantly hungry or having to pee so much. It's a transition, that's for sure. 

Sorry you're hungry in the mornings, I hope you make it through the glucose test unscathed. I can definitely relate to that hunger!

Baby has been taking to lying kind of face down, but higher up in the center or to the right a little. It's making it difficult to sit and be comfortable. My inner hips are starting to hurt more and more as well. Overall I'm not feeling terrible, just the basic ailments. I did get to see the bright full moon again last night and that was pleasant to sleep under. I had a very strange dream about giving myself an ultrasound and just feeling it was a boy (lol).


----------



## StarGazerRose

When baby pushes it's legs/feet or whatever they are doing... it feels better when i recline than sitting up. So i keep leaning back in my chair when baby pushes hard. It's like they are trying to stretch out fully >,< not gonna happen!!!!! LOL

I'm never out to see the moon or stars anymore. I loved being outside at night when I was younger. Now i have to be in bed. Plus the stupid trees next to my house cover the sky so i don't see anything anyways.

What is it with my eyes watering every morning? I have to have a tissue to wipe my eyes. I'm not sad, i'm not crying ... they are just watering!

Oh ... I'm not looking forward to the pp period -- that I know will be a killer. But honestly I'm curious if my body will know what to do after baby is out. It took long enough for it to know what to do to Make a baby......

I NEED to take a lunch time nap. Set a timer and just try to relax some. But Lunch is still a little less than an hour away. :(


----------



## jessicaftl

My first was a bit like that with the stretching out, he kind of stopped near the end because there just wasn't room. 

Since I live up in the canyons, I am lucky that I get to see the Milky Way out here. It was a harvest moon last night I believe, so it was brightly shining in my back yard. 

My eyes weep a little bit, but mostly my nose is so runny and then it goes to completely dry sinuses that makes my throat super dry and sore. It's from the pregnancy rhinitis and it sucks. I spent at least ten minutes sneezing this morning because of it. 

I'm sure your body will be just fine pp. Some things that might help are perineal massages and lots of kegals to tone your muscles for better recovery. And don't be afraid of using witch hazel on your perineum if you tear.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sunday I was sniffling the whole morning. Hubby even commented on it. Thinking the house was too cold for me again. I told him i'm fine, that I'm just dealing with "pregnancy allergies"

I SO took that nap! Still sleepy but it felt good to get the edge off me feeling like i'm gonna pass out. Baby wiggled during most of the time, but calmed down enough for me to doze off long enough to enjoy the nap.

Slowly getting work done... cause i still have no interest in being at work this week...

I live almost in town, so i'd have to drive out past all the lights to see anything of interest in the sky. I grew up in the country and could go in the back yard to get away from most lights.


----------



## jessicaftl

Yes, the allergies suck, I'm so done with them and the sniffling. I had the last of some really tasty tuna salad I made this weekend for dh and now I have heartburn -.-

That nap sounds about right lol. I usually take like a 15 minute cat nap with my dd when she goes to her afternoon nap. I'm at that point where my body is getting more and more tired, but I'll be okay, just have to keep up my motivation of getting things done and cleaned up and I am fine.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm not getting decent sleep at night and my mom told me i should be taking naps.
So i'm trying to get at least 30 mins in during my lunch hour. -- I would snooze in my car, but it's still too hot outside to do that (even with the windows down). So maybe in the next few months when it starts to cool off I'll be taking a nice snooze break in the car.

I tried playing music for baby (i have ear plugs hooked into the computer). Baby was calming down... not moving at much and now they have gone to sleep. Their afternoon snooze til I get home. Man they were driving me nuts today! 

So i wanted a snack ..... I was trying NOT to eat a swiss roll..... but I ate it cause i got tired of telling myself "no" Bleh ... I should have listened better! Maybe it's the "fake" chocolate (which i do horrible with) ....but i feel like crap. Now i probably have to drink another half a bottle of water to not feel this way. :/ 

Oh yeah ... and i purposefully pulled out a claritin today. My ear is starting to bother me and give me a headache, and the claritin could help with my random nose issue too.... but i can't find it! I must have left it at home (even though i remember putting it ON my phone so i'd grab it)


----------



## jessicaftl

I've tried with music and baby reacts to different types, mainly turning toward the speaker with drum and bass, not much of a reaction to trance or house music though lol. I've shone lights as well and baby didn't react as much as I thought, but they do tap back when I or dh taps near their head.

I'm trying to eat slowly and had a couple of tums so I can at least get some food in me.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Our default meal when neither of us want to cook are the cheese burritos. It's quick, pour cheese, flip and microwave.
I've been trying to find things to add to the cheese, but it becomes more cumbersome and i keep forgetting to buy stuff or add it til i've already made them...

I think I slept much better last night than I have in a few days, although it still doesn't "feel" like it. 
I woke up near 4a instead of 2, mainly cause of my arms/hands hurting. So i peed, drank some water and put on my brace for the next 2 hours.

Hubby keeps making jokes about his current job -- the one that is ending the 30th... I told him they are getting old, "cause what is he gonna do? Fire me?" *eye roll* Yeah it's getting old!
OH i don't know if i mentioned, but Hubby got the part time(ish) job he was looking at. (With his old neighbor as the boss) He's working on doing his background check and drug test. Still not sure his start date. But his pay is better than it was before the last time he worked for the company (must be location has more $$??)


----------



## jessicaftl

That's good he got the job. Hopefully things keep working out like that for you guys. Sorry about the wrist pain, definitely sounds like pregnancy is making it worse D:. 

It's supposed to be mid 80's here the next few days, which sucks because we took our air conditioners out weeks ago, but luckily it's cool enough when the sun is down we can pull the cool air in with our box fan to make it comfortable enough to sleep. Still, I am looking forward to the rain this weekend. 

Dh had to be to work early again today, so I'm secretly hoping he gets done early as well. 

I ended up making a new dinner last night with chicken and spinach mixed in with a pesto/alfredo sauce I made. I hadn't eaten much yesterday because the heartburn was so bad, so hopefully today I can not have the same thing. My hips are hurting and my back is achy when I have to bend over, but I feel okay. Sleep was not the greatest last night, but dh managed to come lay with me for a few hours and that was nice. Not liking the having to get up and pee four times a night though, ugh.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I think I lucky with baby saying on my right side, they aren't irritating my bladder as much. I drank 3 bottles of water yesterday and made it a decent way through the work day before having to pee (which is at least til lunch and then before i leave).

I haven't paid attention to the weather, so I don't know what is happening around here. No more hurricane as far as I know. No mention of rain....

I did see the full moon on the way in this morning. Kind hard to miss the giant white ball in the clear sky.


----------



## jessicaftl

Mine is also on the right side, usually, but since I have a short torso and my babies tend to be longer (dh is 6'2") their weight sits right on my bladder. Plus I drink a lot of water, lol. Luckily my bathroom isn't a far walk for me, kind of anxious to see how it goes when I get close to the end how much I'll have to waddle. 

I got to see the moon a few times last night and this morning: so bright and nice!


----------



## StarGazerRose

These lunch time naps are awesome!
I just set my alarm and prop up my feet on my bookcase and snooze! Some times I wake up before the alarm (like i usually do in the mornings) but it doesn't feel bad to rest a little longer til it goes off (it's only by a few mins anyways).

I'm trying to get my water in. I try to make it my main drink for the day. If I want something with flavor i attempt to make it a small amount -- 8-12oz.
Like right now i have a juice that i'm finishing off and then I'll fill up my water bottle for the rest of the day.

Oh and when baby likes to "push" out... I poke where ever they are pushing. Sunday i was fun cause they would move, and push out again and I'd poke them. I was a game for a little while.
It still can start to hurt if they push too hard while i'm sitting up. But if I'm laying back or down it's fun to play with baby.


----------



## MrsDuck

Star I&#8217;m glad hubby got the job, I hope he gets his start date soon so you can start planning stuff. 

Ladies do you find your little naps make sleeping at night even worse? My sleep is awful at night with getting up to wee, baby wriggling and can&#8217;t get comfortable but I&#8217;ve resisted a daytime nap as I thought it would make night time even worse

I had a scan today, so nice to see baby moving around, she is never still haha
Baby was sitting up and had her legs up over her head which made getting all the pics and measurements very difficult and I had a trainee doing it too so it took forever, not good with a full bladder haha my next scan is in 4 weeks yay the good thing about being an older mummy


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awe!!! I'm jealous! I wanna see what this little bugger is doing in my belly! Sticking what I assume to be it's little butt out makes it look like i have a hernia! It's uncomfortable, i rub and poke at it until they stop pushing so much. -- But i'm mainly having those "pushing" feelings on my belly. I'm pretty sure it's the butt cause i feel little flutters down low which i'm taking to me hands. --- I'm pretty sure this child has My and my Hubby's legs --- Strong and long!

I'm not worried since how he has the job lined up, so he's just working out the remaining annoying days of what he's currently doing and should be starting the other soon afterwards.
But we have house work, building and other things going on that it would be nice for him to be off during the week to work on.

I just started taking short naps during my lunch break. I can't say much how they are affecting my night time sleep. My major issue is my arms/hands hurting which wake me up. It's hard to go back to sleep when you have that going on. Baby wiggling doesn't really bother me as much as the arm i want to yank off.


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - I'm glad you're enjoying your naps and that they're helping you! I notice the same thing with the butt up in my right side ribs, and the wiggling way down low, they like to stretch out and stick their butt out, funny enough my dd still does this move at two years old. Any amount of water helps, I'm sure, and adding flavor probably is a good thing if it encourages hydration!

MrsDuck - woo, for a scan. Can't believe they make you do a full bladder even at this point. As for the naps, I generally take very short naps: about 15 minutes, and I always try to take them in the early afternoon because if it's after 3 it does seem to affect my sleep. So far I haven't noticed much change in my sleeping, I'm usually pretty tired by 7/8 pm.

Been having some braxton hicks a few times today, amazing how hard my belly gets, and it feels so tight. Baby is moving around like crazy though. I still feel they're going to be a boy, but I did feel the same with dd, and symptoms are all over the place. My appetite is just bleh still. Nausea always makes a comeback around that last month or so.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I think last night went well! I didn't have to get up and pee, and I did notice that my arms took turns going to "sleep" so I just flipped over and slept on the other side til that one bothered me.
I slept with a brace on -- not as tight as i do during the day -- I don't know if it really helped or not.

I've had random "cramps" but i wouldn't call them BH's, nothing that moves up or down the belly, or is band-like tightening.
If I do have them they are while I sneeze, cough, or use the bathroom -- all which affect the tightening of my belly.

Tomorrow is my 3-hr test ........... urgh The only thing i think i'm looking forward to is not being at work that early.
Might take a nap while waiting on each blood draw. Although, i have a prenatal exam during the first hour, so i think that will make that hour go by faster.


----------



## jessicaftl

GL on your 3 hour test! I was having some really strong BH last night, enough to make me worry a little bit, but they never did get into a pattern and baby was moving around like usual. Sounds like you got some decent rest last night, hope your wrist isn't too painful today.

Afm, I had some really strange dreams this morning (reminded me of a Black Mirror episode lol). Tomorrow is my oldest's birthday so I'll likely be making his cake up today and frosting it tomorrow! I had pretty strong BH yesterday, not sure why, maybe I wasn't hydrated enough or something but they were almost painful on the top of my bump. I think I pinpointed baby's position but they shift around so much. Seems like oblique, but still very early so I'm not worried.


----------



## StarGazerRose

my arms/hands seem to be the worst while driving. probably since they are in the same position for more than 5 mins. I constantly have to change how i'm holding the wheel. I wear my brace while driving, which actually make it hurt differently, but at least i know pressure is being applied to the point that hurts the most.
Numb hands don't matter much while driving as long as i am holding the wheel.
What's difficult for me, is the arm that hurts the most is my dominate... so if I wear the brace, while i'm trying to do tasks, it's just harder.

Is it common to not have BH's? I'm curious if I'll get them in the coming months. I did read that FTM's don't always know they are having them.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well... Hubby called while I was on break... so no nap today :(
I doubt i'll get one tomorrow since i'll be coming in late, getting lunch on the way in.
So i'm guessing sleep will probably be rough for the next 2-3 nights ....
Blah :(


----------



## jessicaftl

I didn't get them that I noticed at all during my first pregnancy, but I had gone into the hospital to be monitored once and they showed me having lots of contractions and I didn't feel any of them. I think they're more noticeable if you've been pregnant before. 

Sorry you didn't get your nap, lol. I usually don't get any on the weekends and end up super tired in the late afternoon. Dh is the type to fall asleep in any situation, so when he gets home from work he sometimes lies down on the bed and falls asleep in moments. If I lie with him on the weekends we end up taking too long of a nap.


----------



## MrsDuck

Whats with the new forum format??? Not sure I'm liking it.

Star I hope all goes ok today with your test and I can't believe you went all night without a pee, I think I'm doing well if I only get up twice haha

My bump is definitely harder to the touch at night, I suppose digesting food etc but I don't seem to be getting any BH.

I'm definitely getting jealous of your naps ladies haha
dd has got 2 birthday parties this weekend aaaagh! Jessica I hope your dd has a lovely birthday


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - I am not really enjoying the new forum layout yet, had to figure out how to not see posts from 2008 on there last night and it was pretty annoying. I'll see how I like it in a few days! Thanks for the birthday wishes, ds is 11 today and he's excited to get a couple things he'd been asking for lol. My belly seems to do its BH more in the afternoons, but I noticed I had two contractions just in the span of doing my workout yesterday, they were rather uncomfortable too!

Star I hope your 3 hour test goes well and you don't feel too horrible from the jabs and lack of food! At least you get to have your appointment as well and getting to hear the hb!

Afm, 31 weeks today (woo hoo) It was so hot yesterday and it made me so crabby, I did not sleep well at all, even though I managed to cool it off in the evening. I actually woke up and forgot I was pregnant except I felt this massive weight on my belly and then it dawned on me that there is a baby in there :haha:. Today is going to be busy this afternoon. Ds has an open house for his school and dh is getting off early so we can go to it and meet his teacher, then into the city to get groceries and likely dinner since I don't want to make calzone in the heat tonight. Luckily it will be back to cool and rainy tomorrow!


----------



## dove830

This new format is so weird, lol.....

I've been getting BH now for a few weeks, they aren't too bad though.


----------



## StarGazerRose

So I can't find my "subscribed threads". EDIT: I FOUND THEM... it's set to show unread...which this one was for me....idk weird layout
I looked at my watching list and this isn't listed. But at the top it only gives me the option to "Unwatch" ... so i am "watching it ...
I'm not sure i like this new format. Half of it isn't even finished or working!
As someone who works with websites --- my comment is: BAD CALL to roll it UNFINISHED!

-------------------------------

Anyways.... happy part about the glucose test was it was a finger prick rather than a draw! two fingers are bruised but i'll manage...
Bad part ... I failed .... URGH! So they are setting me up with a class to learn what to do and how to maintain it -- which nurse said was in 3 weeks. They are sending me a prescribed meter...
Urgh!

I ate a chicken biscuit afterwards and felt sick. So idk if it's from the lack of eating and then i scarfed down something or what.
Now i'm on the sugar low and I'm feeling horrible. Made it to work some how I don't even remember half the trip.


----------



## jessicaftl

I'm still figuring out this layout, but one thing is for sure: it sucks on my phone! I spent like thirty minutes getting irritated at it last night before bed, because I couldn't get it to load current threads, it was showing a bunch of stuff from April??? Like wtf?

Star - sorry about your test results! A couple other ladies in the group posted on fb that they also failed, one hasn't taken her 3 hour test yet. There are groups on here about GD that will help you, but basically you have to make sure you get plenty of protein and fats to balance your carbs and to stay away from the ones that spike your sugar. At least you'll only have to deal with it for a couple more months! Seems kind of weird they'd wait 3 weeks for you to take the class, hopefully things will work out though. 

I felt pretty nauseated this morning, but I did manage to get myself ready for my busy day and the kids are all playing with toys (one found my mirror and she's playing with her reflection again lol). My oldest is pretty happy to have gotten a bunch of books he'd been hoping for, and he's okay with having his celebration tomorrow. I just don't have the time/energy to make his cake this morning and I don't have all the supplies to make his frosting up (dh forgot some stuff at the store last week). 

Idk about these BH, they're not too bad today so far, but starting to get nausea again is no fun. I'll have to carry ginger around with me again now :S.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I just don't get on FB that much to really follow anything anymore. I have a ton of groups i'm subscribed to, and i just glance over stuff now. Unless I see something amazing... i usually just close the app.

I was trying to post while I was waiting for the nurse, but nothing was loading, I was having issues logging in. So I gave up. I ended up playing sudoku while I waited. It's the only thing on my phone that doesn't take a ton of battery power.

I hate diets. I've never been good at sticking to them or doing them period! I've bought "healthy" options before and when i finally got to them everything was bad.
So i'm going to have to sit down and figure out what i even have that I can eat at home... Kinda glad i ran out of soda when I did -- and still pissed the store stopped carrying the Cranberry Ginger Ale! So i'm going to have to drink water and milk (and I hope that I can drink the Whole milk i get for Hubby -- if i get 2% or less He'll drink 4x more, and I can't afford to buy 8 gallons a week. I'm already at 5... and since he'll be out of work and then working only weekends...I'm sure i'll work my way up to 6 easy....)
My biggest issue is I just bought stuff that I can't have any more. Fudgesicles, candy, swiss rolls ....

I'm feeling sick still from that sugar drink. Some heartburn mixed with just feeling like crap. I"m sleepy and trying to get some work done... 

The nurse asked me what week I am, and she said 4 but then told her I would be 29 on Monday that it would be 3 weeks... I don't know maybe it's the wait time for them to set up times to talk to people? So basically i'm waiting on a call from whom ever to set up the class thing, and then a message from the pharmacy about my meter. I know that I can't take the medication or baby will suffer horrible, and I cant handle putting myself much less baby through that HORRIBLE pill! 
But I had a feeling when the 3rd came back over the range that I was going to fail the last one... :/ oh well ..... 
I think I did well for the first 2 trimesters, a few months of pricking my finger won't kill me.


----------



## jessicaftl

I'm sure you'll be okay, and maybe it will help you eat better after pregnancy if that's something you're concerned with. I used to eat so much crap, I think mainly it'll be adding in more protein and fats. As for cow's milk, I think it has some sugar in it, but probably nothing serious. I honestly haven't drank cow's milk for so long, I don't miss it. Dd and dh drink it occasionally, so I buy whole milk in the two quart cartons for them, and I use it for cooking for some recipes. Anything low fat or low salt usually makes up for it in sugar, I generally avoid processed stuff as much as possible for this reason. Fat isn't necessarily bad either. We eat a lot of beans, vegetables, whole wheat pastas... 

Sorry you're feeling so poorly after that test, I know it would have been just as bad for me, too, so I imagine feeling terrible for hours sucks so bad. I'm hoping you can stomach something that will help you feel a little better soon. 

I'm trying not to get on fb much today because there's a lot of drama going on in politics and it's just so stressful right now. 

Only a couple months of pricking your finger doesn't sound so terrible, maybe you'll get some growth scans?? Not sure what medicine they'd put you on, and usually I've heard you don't need medicine unless you cannot control sugars with your diet.


----------



## StarGazerRose

In the end I think i'll do fine. It's getting to that point that worries me.
I have only 2 hours between when i get home and i have to be in bed. So having to prep and cook something in less than 30min is ideal... which from my experience, doesn't happen (even when they say it can be done... [by the way, thawing should be accounted for in prep time])

I wouldn't mind some growth scans! I'd love to see this little bugger! Who is head down! Nurse couldn't find the heart above my belly button, she had to go near my panty line to find it! So yup.... the little butt is definitely sticking to my rib!
The cute part of her doing the doppler was baby kicked it and then moved away from it. Nurse was like "I can tell you don't like it" haha << best thing was hearing that heartbeat today! -- strong 154! (or 158 I can't remember) 

Metformin is probably what they'll prescribe --- HORRIBLE HORRIBLE stuff! 
But i'm hoping that I can keep carbs, sugars and sodium down....and I don't end up with keeping the diagnosis afterwards -- or worse yet, cause baby to have diabetes :(


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah I took metformin years ago, and it is terrible. Made me feel pretty nasty! Usually GD goes away with delivery and baby doesn't have many issues, sometimes their sugars are off when they're born, I haven't heard of it being way serious though. I love listening to the hb! I haven't listened with my doppler for a long time, but it's good baby is head down, hopefully they stay that way lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Luckily most things do go away after delivery (and the following weeks) So i'm hoping this is one of them and Baby doesn't suffer from any of it.

I'm glad baby is down. I don't think i'd like to experience the flipping madness that can occur. I'm just hoping this little butt doesn't cause any more discomfort. If they push too hard i have to straighten and lean back to release some pressure.

Well still not feeling well, stressing myself out over looking up what I can eat vs what I have at home (which by the way is NOTHING) Since i didn't know how long i'd stay at work today, I did a few things that don't require the database... so now i'm sitting here doing nothing with 30 mins left. I guess tonight's dinner is going to be veggies and water. Hubby will have to make himself something if he wants to eat.


----------



## dove830

FYI, milk will cause a spike in your blood glucose


----------



## markswife10

I'm sorry about your test results Star :( I had my 3 hour today, too, but won't know the results until Monday. At least your doctor did finger pricks, I look like a drug addict lol. She stuck me three times in one arm and once in the other. And that drink was AWFUL! I felt sick and jittery a good part of the time and then had a sugar low feeling at the end. Blah! I HOPE I pass. I've been stressing about this ALL week long! Ugh! On the positive side, my doctor did tell me that if I did fail they would do weekly NST's and ultrasounds to check baby's growth, so I'd see baby a lot. But I still want to pass!

In other news, I'm 29 weeks 4 days tomorrow :) I'll be 3 weeks past when DD was born on Monday! I'm excited to hit 30 weeks! It's such a milestone for me since I only made it to 26w6d last time. Baby boy is active and definitely getting stronger! He likes to push out on my belly a lot and I can feel him up high and down low at the same time these days lol (this is foreign to me since DD was only measuring the size of a 23 week baby, so she was never big enough to do all that). He is still a low rider, though, because he is ALWAYS on my bladder lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - You'll get used to the diet, at first it might be difficult but I have faith that you can do it! 

dove - that's what I thought about the milk, the lactose in it will spike your blood sugar, I've heard other mom's talk about it. 

Markswife - I saw you post about it on FB, fingers crossed your results come back okay... on the plus side you're almost the 30 weeks! So exciting feeling baby getting bigger and stronger :)


----------



## Buttercupbabi

This new website is a little weird! Thought it was shut down at first!!

Being one of the last ones in December - I've just reached the third trimester :-D 
Its crazy to think in 11 weeks m journey as a mum of a newborn will start again... 
Hows everyone getting on with purchases and clothes etc! 
This baby wasn't planned so we had to start from scratch, its been so much fun as my 2nd LO got mostly hand me downs from cot to stroller 

Autumn has FINALLY reached the UK and I could not be happier, dark and frosty mornings and nice cool but sunny afternoons - Bliss xx


----------



## jessicaftl

Yaay welcome to third tri! So fun to think soon enough we will have our little ones out with us. 
I think I've got all I need, which want much since this one wasn't planned either and I still had some clothing items hanging out. I got a couple more diaper covers and liners for my pail. I still need to pack a bag for the hospital though.

Love the fall colors here as well, trees are turning such a lovely plethora of colors, but it peaks in October for us in the Northwest.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies!

Welcome to the 3rd Tri Buttercup!
Congrats Jess on 31 weeks (i don't think i said that yet)
Congrats MarksWife! I'm glad your little one is hanging in there!

I had a busy weekend. 
Saturday I got my car's oil change/tired rotated, went shopping for a Baby Shower (not mine, a friend's), went to work til 5 .... And honestly I can't remember much past that 
Sunday I mowed, went grocery shopping (to find out that i bought absolutely NOTHING for the week ahead, only what was on the list of things we were out of) .... After Shopping I ran to my friend's shower, 3-5. Picked up Hubby some dinner, then went home. 
[funny part of the shower was there were 6 pregnant women there! We took a picture LOL so funny we were all sitting around a table talking about stuff the whole time]

Today marks day 1 of testing.
Since I didn't buy anything for this week we're gonna see how terrible my usual diet is. Since I normally don't consume _that_ amount of sugar in 1 sitting i might actually just have to cut back on carbs and just watch a few random things. So pop tarts for breakfast, a frozen meal for lunch and i have no clue what is for dinner... 

Hubby is out of work right now. Waiting on a call for when his first day will be. So I hope that he doesn't play his game the whole day, and fall asleep on the couch. He "said" he was going to "try" to work on the spare room... But we'll see...

I found that if I sleep elevated (like being in a chair -- as much as i can in bed) my arm hurts less. I'm wearing a brace to bed and hoping it's helping. My hand/fingers are swollen and numb here and there, but it doesn't wake me up from the pain any more. It's just hard to stay elevated, so I put a pillow just below my butt to give myself a "stopper" so i don't slide down.

Most of the trees around here are still green. A few have dropped their initial leaves, but the trees are still pretty green. It will probably be late october before things start changing colors and being pretty.

My little one is tossing and turning in my belly! Moving a little more in the middle to give themselves room to roll back and forth.


----------



## dove830

StarGazer;

You can have carbs, just make sure you have protein with it. You are going to want to cut out the sugars as much as possible otherwise though--no pop, or poptarts. Lots of cheese and meat, and veggies :) Watch those frozen meals too, they are loaded with salt etc. :)


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies! 

Star, sounds like you had a busy weekend. But you did get stuff done which is good! I hope you had fun at the baby shower, it's funny there were so many other pregnant women there, lol. Hopefully dh gets working soon and doesn't laze about for too much. As for food, you definitely want to get proteins and fats in there _with_ your carbs, so it balances your sugars better, but you probably won't be able to eat as much processed foods. Nuts, cheeses, lean proteins, stuff like that. 

afm - my weekend was uneventful for the most part. We stayed in and on Saturday I made up a red velvet cake for my oldest Ds and calzone. It was all pretty tasty, as I haven't made that cake for awhile. I was pretty stressed out last night and bh were pretty uncomfortable because of it. They calmed down though, but my hips are starting to hurt more and more, and I did some cleaning so I'm feeling it today. Not to mention I only had about two or three hours of sleep total last night. I feel kind of run down. I'm going to try and relax a little bit after I get my breakfast in me.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks for the pointers Ladies!
I think when i make it to the store again I'll actually buy stuff I can use. It will probably be Tuesday after work. Hubby said he could go to the store, but the only thing I can trust he'll get is bread...the rest I'd need to look at all the nutrients and get some other stuff he'll have no clue what to get.
I have some frozen veggies at home, so i'll have to make those for dinner. I need to find something to quickly eat for lunches that will be satisfying.

Yeah...frozen meals are horrible with their sodium. I was going to try to watch that, even though it really isn't apart of the low carb diet...
This frozen meal has so much sodium in it i can taste it :shock: So i stopped eating it. I ate most of it but still.
I'm kinda mad that my yogurt has so much sugar (21g) in it.

Any hints on how to make your fingers not hurt so much???? Pricking my fingers and working with data don't go together. I know not to prick the "pad" but even doing the sides, I either don't get enough blood and have to re-stick or it hurts for hours.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I've gotten used to the feeling of the hiccups... I just feel bad for Baby cause I hate when I get hiccups. My whole tummy is pulsating.
I still can't figure out the bubbling sensation i have every so often. I've had it both down low and up by the butt.


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah, dh usually goes to the store for me, I make him a list and he almost always gets everything, sometimes he misses a few things. 

Some good things to try would be like natural peanut butter or avocados. I haven't eaten a frozen meal for years so can't say much for that, lol. As for the finger pricking, I have no experience in it, I imagine my fingers would get sore though :/.

My first used to get hiccups constantly, but my others didn't have them as often, and they still had them after they were born in the same frequency for a few months, it was cute. This one doesn't seem to get them as often either, maybe a few times a week?? Sometimes I feel them shudder and shift around a lot, and now that they're getting pretty big they're moving their butt way up into my ribs like dd did. It's not too uncomfortable except when I am sitting down or have bad posture. Wonder if this will be a long baby like my first? I read that they can turn their heads back and forth at this point so I'm wondering if that is something I feel down low, with their hands over their head.

For foods, I find it helps so much to make a menu and plan around it, I've been doing it that way for years and it really helps with planning and making sure I don't buy stuff I won't really need. And to avoid the middle isles as much as possible.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I tested an hour after lunch and it was 110...That's not terrible! I think i'll be able to easily maintain this I just have make sure i don't eat 12 candy bars in one day (not that i did or do... just saying...)

As for a menu... we really don't eat that much of a variety of meals in a week -- mostly cause hubby is so freakin picky -- so meal planning is usually between the same 3-5 things. If it were up to me, i would buy a ton of different stuff and only have left over nights once/twice a month! I'd LOVE to eat different things each week, it's just not going to happen any time soon.


----------



## jessicaftl

110 isn't bad at all,. Luckily my dh isn't too picky, but my kids are a different story. My middle one is at that age of being picky so I generally make separate foods for him, but my oldest and youngest eat mostly everything we do, including vegetables. Dh needs to eat about 4000 calories a day, so he eats most leftovers. I end up making him a huge salad, a couple sandwiches, leftovers, a muffin or other sweet, and his yogurt. 

Something I ate, which I'm pretty sure was the rich dinner I made last week, upset my stomach so I felt pretty crappy on Saturday, I am still making up for not having much food in me. I've been a bit ravenous the last couple days, which is a lot better than nothing. I did go about five or six hours yesterday without eating because I was so busy (a terrible habit lol).

I seriously feel like a zombie right now, I hope I get a small nap with dd naps this afternoon, I am so exhausted.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I hope I can teach my child to eat different things. I've been worried about that since we were dating...never knew how we were going to do it.
If Hubby will be home with Baby, he's going to HAVE to feed them a variety of foods!

I've been going back and forth starving and wanting nothing. And most days i'm glad and hoping baby stays away from my stomach. I've gotten queasy a few times while and after eating. (I'm pretty tired of hugging my trash can (even though its been only a few times ... still tired of doing it))

Well, afternoon ritual of cleaning up, peeing and driving home...
Try to get that nap in!


----------



## dove830

Woke up at 4 am to pee, and couldn't get back to sleep (also was having nightmares, so....) SO freaking tired......


----------



## Sushai

Star sorry to hear about your gtt results. Hopefully you adjust to the diet plan quickly, although by the sounds of it it seems you’re doing well so far. 

Just a quick update from me. I ended up missing my growth scan last week. Huge baby brain moment and got my times mixed up with my ob appointment which is this Friday. I’ve lost 1.5 kilos (just over 3lbs) in two weeks, will need to ask what that’s about since I really should be gaining weight not losing any. 
Had my baby shower on Sunday. It was a beautiful small gathering and I had a great time. Really appreciated all the time and effort that went into it. 

Anyways hope you’re all doing well. Can’t believe in a few short weeks we’ll all be posting birth announcements!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I'm glad you enjoyed your baby showers sushai and star.
Sushai I hope you can re-schedule your growth scan and can get to the bottom of your weight loss.

Star is it possible to prick your toe or something (if you can still reach) so you aren't getting pain as you type at work? I hope you can figure something out with your diet. Can you do some slow cooker meals so just chuck everything in before you go to work in the morning and you've got a nice dinner waiting to be eaten when you get home then you will get to eat earlier and without the preparation when you get back? just a thought.

I'm with you ladies on the tiredness. I feel like I'm back at the first tri with constant tiredness (I'm going to bed not long after dd) and I'm starting to feel sick around bed time like in the first tri too. 

OMG how are you ladies dealing with leg cramps and restless legs? That's what is waking me and keeping me awake most nights. Last night my right calf muscle just wouldn't relax and then my ankles and toes kept cramping too, I kept having to get out of bed and walk around (and to pee of course) I don't remember it this bad last time.

I'm 29 weeks today whoo whoo, dd is getting very excited about the baby coming soon


----------



## Sushai

Happy 29 weeks MrsDuck! Unfortunately I was not allowed to rescheduled my scan and was told to wait until I see my doctor again, which luckily is this Friday. Hear you on the tiredness, I’m tired all day! Talk about cramping up during the night, I too get them really badly on my calves. Not much longer to go until we all say goodbye to these symptoms.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks sushai and oh no that's not fair but glad you've got the drs on Friday, hopefully he will re-schedule it for you as I would have thought a growth scan would have been important. Why do all these symptoms become worse at night when all you want to do is sleep, never mind it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hubby doesn't like the crock pot.... the issue is everything you'd put in one, he won't eat...i hate making food for just me. (as it still stands for a few more months it's just me)

Happy 29 MrsDuck!

I feel ya on the leg issues. My restless legs are on my nerves! I have to find the perfect spot for them to be so i can sleep without kicking sporadically.
Last night i couldn't get comfortable, i ended up in my usual position (on my right side and trying to find somewhere to put my arms )

Got yelled at by my mom and MIL for eating crackers for a snack -- because Starches are sugar .... :roll: Dude ... i can't go cold turkey! And my levels are fine as long as I don't have 100g of sugar in 1 sitting again! Geez! 
Then I got home too late and scarfed down 2 corn dogs and half a can of pears (no added sugar...lol) Still hungry but it was past 9 and I was about to pass out walking to the bedroom.
I brought a pot pie for lunch and some snacks (probably not the best options but if i didn't i'd be starving) Just need to find some things with more protein in them...


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - I would suggest you start cooking for yourself, if your dh isn't going to eat the food you can make smaller portions, but you'd be better off eating healthier anyway, imo. You'll get the diet down before you know it and figure out what bumps your sugars too high. 

Sushai - hope you can get another scan soon and that you find out about the weight loss. I've heard it's not uncommon to lose some in third tri, so idk about that! 

dove - sorry about the nightmares D:, I get them too sometimes. Last night I felt like making tally marks for how many times I had to get up to pee, because it was well over five or six times. I'm also tired lol.

MrsDuck - yes, I feel tired more again, and constant restless legs at night. I get the cramps too occasionally in my calves, and only at night when I'm lying down, it's really odd. But it is a big reason I toss and turn for a couple hours before getting to sleep. Happy 29 weeks!!

I was telling my dh that technically I'm due next month! It's crazy how we're all getting close lol. Soon we'll all be complaining about wanting our babies out. I'm with you all on the sleep front; I go to bed around 9 with dd and toss and turn until 1030 or 11, must have gotten up half a dozen times to pee, wondering where all the water was coming from lol. I get terrible restless legs and it's such a chore to turn around because I am so massive. Dh came in this morning and I cuddled with him for a bit but then I couldn't get back to sleep again until he got up for work. So, once again I feel a bit like a zombie. 

Today is going to be a bit busy, as dd has her two year checkup and then I go across the street to my midwife appointment. I am happy dh will be there and hopefully he will be in the appointment and get to hear the hb with me.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah .... I'm probably going to have to start doing something. It's just hard with my schedule. I think before i start going crazy on stuff I'll wait and see what the dietitian says. It's not a one on one class, so idk how it will go.


----------



## jessicaftl

Did you get your call for that meeting already?? I think it's so weird they won't do it for three weeks.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Oh, yeah. They called me yesterday. Thank heavens I was gonna go crazy! I scheduled my meeting next week on Wednesday (the only day they have classes)
I'm not sure how it will go without it being a one-on-one or a small intimate group, cause they are supposed to give you what your calorie/carb counts are supposed to be (according to some of the other forums i've read) but we'll see. I'm glad that I don't have to wait much longer.

Last night i couldn't even test my BG cause i finished dinner after 9 and i had to get in bed. There wasn't any way that I was going to wait up to prick my finger and get back to sleep. A regular night that i get up it takes me a few mins to get back to sleep. When i get up to pee, I don't think, don't turn on any lights or anything. I basically make it seem like i'm still asleep, it helps me go back to sleep when i get back in bed.


----------



## dove830

Protein can be the hardest thing to get enough of....think nuts, lean meats, seeds, cheese, greek yogurt (non flavoured :( ) beans, fish, peanut butter, seed butters etc. You can also replace regular milk with almond milk etc. I'm sorry, I know how difficult this can be. 

I slept for NINE hours straight last night, woo hoo!!! However, I'm still bone tired this morning, so I don't know. I think having a baby at my age, and now in the 3rd tri is simply kicking my butt!


----------



## jessicaftl

dove has some really good suggestions for protein, I agree with those! I think you're supposed to generally eat half your carbs in proteins, if you're watching macros, but that's just how I try to do it. 

Nine hours straight, I'd probably still feel super tired too, lol, I had some sleep like that this weekend and it was refreshing but then immediately back to crappy sleep. Third tri is always hard for me that way. I know that last month will be the worst, but we'll all muddle through!

Star, I'm glad you got it coming up soon, and it probably won't be too bad, I know one thing they might suggest is that you add in some exercise, even if it's a 15 minute walk a few times a week. 

afm, it's almost time for me to start drinking the raspberry leaf tea!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I think my main issue was for so long I didn't want any kind of protein. I just started eating my weekend waffles with peanut butter again... chicken has started to become desirable. My MIL's baked beans were amazing a while back (minus the beef mixed in)
I'll probably look into that list. I've been finding those mentioned along with a few others on another forum (I'll have to search again). I don't mind most of the time when i eat yogurt it's vanilla or the whipped ones i get flavors. 
I think my issue will be carbs cause i Love bread and pasta! I might see if stores have some spaghetti squash in stock and try it. 
I do have veggies at home too. I'll probably cook some up.
I need to buy some chicken too... we just tossed everything in our big freezer that was over 6 months old (which was all but 2 things) And I wanted to buy some fish -- hubby isn't gonna like it, but i'm gonna get the non breaded kind and stink up the house!
Also been dying for some asparagus... gonna have to find some of that yumminess and saute it up! I have the sunflower oil butter (country crock i think it is)

---------------------------
And.... a lady from the women's institute just called to schedule an ultrasound! I get to see baby!!!!! (I'm probably gonna find out what i'm having my mere accident :-= ) Pricking my finger will be worth it just to see this little bundle of wiggles!


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica I'm glad ds birthday went well and so did the calzone and cake yum yum. My dd had 2 birthday parties to go to this weekend so it was a busy one for us. I hope all goes well with your dd appointment adn your midwife appointment.

Yay for a good sleep dove but sorry you still feel tired (how did you not need to get up to pee? haha)


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay star for getting another scan, I love watching them wriggle on the screen


----------



## jessicaftl

Jeez, the forums were not working for me for a few hours, so annoying.

Star, you should be able to find breads and pastas that work, I buy a lot of the whole grain (100%) pasta and the heavily seeded breads. I'm sure you can find some good options for protein, and yummy, fish is so good! So exciting you get another scan... I've heard it's harder to see genitals as they get bigger because they're more crowded, so don't be surprised if you don't see anything. 

MrsDuck, thank you, and sounds like a busy weekend too!


----------



## dove830

It wasn't working for me either, I thought I inadvertently hit something, lol


----------



## jessicaftl

Must be having some issues with the change in forums. 

Appointment went okay, fundal height seems to be measuring a week or so ahead, not sure why, bp was normal but higher than I'd like. I was pretty jacked up before going back though, all three kids got shots and so did DH and it was so stressful to hear them being upset. I did get to hear the hb, and I was correct about baby lying on their side with butt up my ribs and head down, but they like to push their legs out so I can feel ankle or heal on the left side. They were squiggling around after being squeezed lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah issues with the forums. I eventually just closed the window cause there was no way to view or read anything.
I couldn't even log in a few times I tried on my phone.
Glad to see they are back up!

We went out to eat last night. Grilled Salmon was the highlight. I tried new sides that our fav restaurant is putting out -- lets just say [-( They weren't good -- and I LOVE green beans! I don't know what they cooked them in, but the flavor was over bearing you couldn't even taste the bean! Had skewered grilled veggies, and they were ok... but not as good as their fresh veggies.
Brought home half the fish, and a few veggies. 
Tested my BG when i got home 113...
I had a yeast roll and i stole a sip of hubby's soda. So in the end ... I think that I don't have to watch my stuff like a hawk! 

Had a rough morning ... 
I started coughing and ended with hugging the toilet ... I have NO clue where that came from. 
And then was running late to work, got stuck in back up on the two interstates I take... Urgh... i hate getting to work late. Plus not feeling well...

Dream(s) last night were weird too. I'm tired of dreaming about car crashes!


----------



## jessicaftl

Sorry about the bad dreams, I get them too sometimes and they can really be intense. 

Salmon sounds so good. I'm already planning to bake some chicken for dinner with one of my butternut squashes. Can't wait. I was out late last night so I had to get food out and I ended up ravenous all night long again, I did at least get some sleep. Sounds like your diet will be just fine, too!

As for the forums, yeah it was completely messed up for hours, luckily was working when I got back on last night on my phone. 

Hope you feel a little better as the day goes on, ugh, hate feeling sick :(

Afm, It's pretty chilly here this morning and I didn't get to clean up yesterday because I was in a rush so I'll likely be busy today with house work. I'm a little concerned about the fundal height being a week and a couple days ahead, never had it before. Mw didn't even seem concerned about it, she said it could even be because baby is lying in a different position this time and that +/- 3 is considered normal. Of course googling the issue just brings about all sorts of stories, so I'll try to calm down about it all. I go back in two weeks and the appointment after that will be my GBS test.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I don't mind my weird dreams -- the water and animals, or the baby dreams. But these crashes are crazy. I'm not "in" the crashes most of the time. Except this one, i was walking around the vehicle and the driver backed into me numerous times... one of the rare dreams where I am pregnant. Hubby went ballistic on the driver! But then there was something else that I can't even tell what it was. Kinda like a semi trailer shredded over the edge of a bridge down into the cars below ... like strips of metal waving in the breeze -- was creepy! Especially when the strips hit each other! MY GOD why do the dreams have to so intense?!?!?!?

I'm out of stuff at home to bring for lunch... I have a little bit of ham and cheese left, so i think i'll roll 'em up and eat them with out bread. and I'll eat my yogurt, some carrots and i brought a swiss roll and peanuts if i'm still hungry... and some banana granola bars too.

I usually don't test after breakfast, cause pop tarts and then a banana aren't really a "meal"... So i just wait til Lunch time when i have "meat"

I don't think baby likes having the hiccups. They start contorting after 5 mins of them..... Ophhhfff Seems like they are making their way more into the center but still like the right.

Oh and as far as "finding out", I did hear that the later/bigger they are the harder it is tell, but i think there is still plenty of "wiggle" room for this one to spin around, so we might see if they so choose to during the screening. We'll see in 2 Weeks!


----------



## jessicaftl

I always hear that hiccups don't bother the babies, but I don't know, mine never seem phased at a young age with them. 

I had my usual breakfast of oatmeal with lots of stuff in it, and am almost done cleaning the kitchen, with laundry going. Kids are being a little irritating to me, but mostly I think it's the pregnancy hormones. They give me such a short fuse at times. Doesn't help that I can't move around as fast and nimble as I care to :/. 

It would be funny if you found out what you're having, I'm almost positive I'm having another boy even though all of my symptoms point to girl.


----------



## StarGazerRose

If we find out I'm gonna have to keep a secret ... and hopefully Hubby can too! (Considering how quickly he blasted the news to his family....)
If we can make it til the Shower without telling anyone.... And tell everyone at the end... Then I think I'd be happy.

In my mind Baby is still a girl. Cause i think if I were carrying a boy, my hormones would change a lot more -- my curly hair go straight?? idk . But I've felt more or less normal... even my stupid unbalanced self is normal, it's just a little more so. All the signs are still 50/50 so i can't tell. 

I am hoping that baby's weight stays in good range. I really want to have an as close as possible natural birth. Baby has been measuring only a week and a few days over what I am, which is normal (I was measuring 30 my last appointment when i was at the end of 28th week) ... so unless they have a toddler's growth spurt in utero ... then I think i'll be able to manage a vaginal birth.


----------



## jessicaftl

I can't remember much difference when I was pregnant with my dd, except that the placenta was also in the front and her butt was also in the same spot all the time. I was measuring 33 and I'll be 32 weeks Friday, so I'm also just a bit over normal, which could just be from position or fluid. I'm going to try not to stress about it. 
I don't imagine you'll have any issues with not having a vaginal birth, I told dh last night I was worried about something happening and needing a c/s and he told me to keep positive thoughts about it all.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm trying to stay positive! I want things to go well for baby mostly, so if I have to subject myself to something different than what I planned, then I'll just handle it as it comes. I just want to be prepared for the idea so I'm not heartbroken if i can't get what I expected.
If my levels stay decent -- like they have for the past 3 days, I think things will go fine. 
Today, I treated myself to some Mountain Dew -- caffeine snack. Taking slow swallows so not to devour the whole bottle. Not that the caffeine really is doing anything, but it's a sweet treat. I kinda have noticed how I always want another sweet treat vs having a pack of nuts where i'm satisfied for slightly longer (not much cause i'm pregnant and want/need more food).
I think my levels were lower today cause my lunch was just ham n cheese rolled up with some yogurt.

I'm ready for today to be over -- wish we could leave early and still be counted for the day... Every work day should end at 3! LOL


----------



## jessicaftl

Dh gets off work usually around 3, but it depends on what he's doing or if he takes a lunch. 

You should be okay if you keep your food in check, I bet you'll get lots of tips and tricks at the meeting. I know I haven't been eating enough lately and it's been hard to want to eat much of anything. I'm always so hungry, but there's not much that seems to satisfy me. I have been craving chimichangas all week, so I imagine I'll be getting some this weekend haha.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Chimichangas sound awesome! covered in salsa and cheese .... \\:D/

Baby keeps pushing their little butt up right in the middle... It's been wiggling back and forth, and shakes when they have the hiccups.
I'm still amazed at watching the movements. I keep telling Hubby: "My belly is moving!" :lol:


----------



## jessicaftl

Right? I could totally eat like two or three right now, haha. 

Movements are so fun to watch, and now baby turns his/her head back and forth I get to feel that too. They're starting to put lots of pressure down low though, and it's a little uncomfortable. I think this baby is long! I had my youngest ds feel the lumps and bumps the other day, he was quite interested. I noticed ankles/heels as well when I was feeling around the other day. Still seems early, but I guess since technically I'm due next month it really isn't that early!


----------



## StarGazerRose

OH wow ... Next Month O_O It's so hard to think that we only have 2 left!!! 

I think i made a bad decision this morning. I forgot my usual pop tarts....so i had to stop and get food. I'm starving by 8a but i have to test my morning blood. 
I got McD's pancakes and a sausage egg bis. ... tossing the bis and eating the sausage and egg with the pancakes. but .... i think it was a bad move for my glucose.... but I was HUNGRY!!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah .... breakfast was a bad choice .... Luckily my lunch is gonna be better for me!

Little Wiggles is moving their little butt all around this morning. Felt a leg pressing out while i was driving this morning.


----------



## jessicaftl

Ugh, hope you can get some decent food in you soon, lol.

I'm happy tomorrow is Friday. 

My baby is moving around quite a bit already this morning, usually when dd is nearby.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I brought salmon (left over from the other night / but it went cold quick so i only ate a little of it and was done) green beans and ramen (from another night) 
I feel that should bring down my numbers significantly!

Baby is wiggling a ton. They like it when I stand (or am up) but I don't have a desk or the stuff to accommodate standing while working.


----------



## jessicaftl

I'll probably buy some more salmon when I go to Costco this weekend, but I also try and eat tuna regularly. I guess I'm one of those rare ones that likes canned tuna? I remember when my dh worked on a reservation one summer the lovely people that lived on the road he was working on gave him some tuna they had caught and canned themselves and it was soooo good. Watch for the ramen, though, but you don't seem to have too bad of an issue with most stuff you've been eating. 

I'm supposed to get my results for my iron levels today, really hoping they have come up so I don't have to take higher levels of iron, which will back up my system for sure -.-


----------



## StarGazerRose

I made 2 packs and seasoned it with 1 and a half packs. Hubby ate the rest. scooped out what looked like half a package for myself and didn't even eat all of it that night, so i brought what i had left. The package's' nutrients are associated with you adding the whole package of seasoning too. So I was no where near any of the serving size or that stuff. But even if i ate the whole package, I still probably would have been fine i'm thinking, cause it would be like the ONLY starch i would have ate all day.
Yeah the only issue i had was this mornings rushed "starving" breakfast choice.... not doing that again >_< - And that also means my weekend breakfast has to change :( Either i'm gonna have to put a jacked up load of peanut butter on my waffles and cut down on the syrup or choose something else to eat. It's usually the only day or two that I can even sit down and eat breakfast at home, that's the only reason that I've been eating them. So maybe i'll go find something else.

I like canned tuna. I was actually talking about tuna earlier with a friend. Tuna snack packs. I'll have to see how much crap is added to them. If too much i'll go buy myself the stuff separately and make something healthier.

I cleared out the fridge last night of all the stuff that we haven't ate... it's amazing how empty the fridge is. You can see the lack of substance now. 

Oh i have to go get my invites printed and buy envelopes, and probably stamps.I'm running behind getting my invites physically sent out. I hate being late. I wanted more than a month's notice for the people and the RSVP date is in 20 days.


----------



## jessicaftl

Can't wait to hear how your shower goes!! 

Yeah, servings size can totally be misleading for some stuff, like if you eat chips, a serving is like 14 chips for some, 14!!!! I rarely eat chips, but it's amazing how the servings can vary so much lol. I imagine your numbers will be just fine. As for breakfast, I live for oatmeal, but not a lot of people care for it either. If dh has to get up super early for something I will make him overnight oats and he usually likes those, but he is just not a morning person and has a really hard time doing anything other than coffee until he has one of his sandwiches. Eggs are a good one too, but they never last me long, I like to have a little avocado, tomato, ham/bacon, and swiss cheese cooked up with my eggs and a piece of whole wheat toast or seeded bread with. 

As for tuna, I try to buy the canned stuff in water, stuff with as little additives as possible, but they always add salt. I think you might benefit from doing a little meal prep. My fridge is half full of vegetables lol, I have a huge bag of broccoli I need to do something with soon. 

Just got done with my workout and my stomach is growling, trying to think of what I'll eat for lunch but I think I want some chili!


----------



## dove830

StarGazerRose said:


> I made 2 packs and seasoned it with 1 and a half packs. Hubby ate the rest. scooped out what looked like half a package for myself and didn't even eat all of it that night, so i brought what i had left. The package's' nutrients are associated with you adding the whole package of seasoning too. So I was no where near any of the serving size or that stuff. But even if i ate the whole package, I still probably would have been fine i'm thinking, cause it would be like the ONLY starch i would have ate all day.
> Yeah the only issue i had was this mornings rushed "starving" breakfast choice.... not doing that again >_< - And that also means my weekend breakfast has to change :( Either i'm gonna have to put a jacked up load of peanut butter on my waffles and cut down on the syrup or choose something else to eat. It's usually the only day or two that I can even sit down and eat breakfast at home, that's the only reason that I've been eating them. So maybe i'll go find something else.
> 
> I like canned tuna. I was actually talking about tuna earlier with a friend. Tuna snack packs. I'll have to see how much crap is added to them. If too much i'll go buy myself the stuff separately and make something healthier.
> 
> I cleared out the fridge last night of all the stuff that we haven't ate... it's amazing how empty the fridge is. You can see the lack of substance now.
> 
> Oh i have to go get my invites printed and buy envelopes, and probably stamps.I'm running behind getting my invites physically sent out. I hate being late. I wanted more than a month's notice for the people and the RSVP date is in 20 days.


Veggie omelette, since you have more time on the week-ends :)

Waffles, unless they are whole grain, are a no no, as is syrup, which is basically liquid sugar :s


----------



## MrsDuck

This thread always makes me hungry, all the chat about food does give me some dinner ideas though

Star can you not prep some lunches in advance in one batch and put portions ready to take to work such as rice or grains or wheat pasta and then add things like chicken or tuna and vegetables, nuts or fruit etc then all the prep has been done in one go when you have a bit of time and you can just grab and go? I get the feeling that each day you are struggling with time so you end up grabbing something unhealthy to just fill the gap

Jessica I hope your levels come back ok today and glad you got to hear baby’s hb at your appointment but sorry it was all stressful for you with your family’s jabs. Oh and next month!!!!! Omg it’s all getting sooooo close and scary now our babies will all start making an appearance very soon


----------



## MrsDuck

I need a rant......

I’ve got a sick dd she has a fever, a very mucusy cough and she has been vomiting so she’s been off school yesterday and today. The poor thing hasn’t wanted me to leave her bedroom so at 7 months pregnant I’ve now spent 2 nights sleeping on her floor (she is still in a cotbed so no room for me) and I haven’t even showered because she starts crying if I leave the room (I think she’s scared of being sick when she’s on her own) and I woke dh up this morning and all he could moan about was how tired HE is OMFG I could have hit him. There are 3 doors that close between dds room and ours and he’s had a comfy bed while I’ve had the floor, not to mention restless legs and leg cramps plus dd coughing every 10 seconds!!!! This morning I asked him to sit with her as she was calling out for me while I was trying to poo and he just said I’ve looked in on her and she’s fine. And yesterday he came home lunchtime and made a loaf of bread instead of giving me 5 mins respite, then when he came home from work said how long have I got until dinner and was about to bugger off out to his workshop. I told him if he wants to eat then he will have to put on hold the things he WANTS to do and sit with his sick dd while I make something. So he did sit in her room, on his phone, while I cooked. But jeez he wonders why dd always pushes him away and wants me, it’s because he will never put her first, he only gives her attention when there is nothing else he could be doing......

Sorry rant over, I’m running on very little sleep and I just needed to get it off my chest


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm about to hit the store up, so I'll probably buy a ton of stuff. I know my levels have been decent lately (minus breakfast)... and dinner was a little high cause we had grilled cheese -- as that's like the only thing in the house that doesn't require "cooking".
So i'll go and spend time looking at packages and nutrients, googling ideas and such. As long as I have decent time I can meal prep. 
I need to find a way to increase the amount of protein... so i might buy some beans and whatever else was on that list ...(i wrote it down and put it in my wallet)
Tried to find something quick to bring today, and everything had like over 20 carbs but only 6 protein ... like dude i can't eat that :(
Plus i'm noticing how little people highlight carbs. Everyone is so concerned about calories, but never highlight the carbs. [ I mean it's good to watch your calories ... but they aren't my concern with this diet ]

I used to eat oatmeal as a kid...I really can't remember much except I didn't like the added fruits. Now I don't like soggy foods, so maybe that's why I stopped eating it. I don't even eat cereal with milk. ( I drink milk on the side but not poured on my cereal)

Ye-eah we talk food a lot ...

I'm very curious how things will go when i'm not at home and leaving baby with Hubby. He's gonna _have_ to learn to do dishes and laundry and clean up stuff... Cause if i have to come home to a pile of dirty clothes/rags to do every night and bottles to wash .... I'm not going to be a happy mommy!


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies!

MrsDuck - sorry your dd is feeling so poorly and that you're not getting the rest you need! I hope things will be on the mend soon. Sometimes I think it is hard for our dh to understand just how we feel, and they get snappy as well. I would go nuts in your situation! As for food, haha, always hungry but always lazy :haha:. 

Star - I agree with what dove is saying, you should really watch the sugars in the morning because they can spike after going all night without food. Hope you can get some decent foods from the stores, I find it best to avoid the inner isles of packaged stuff, it's all so full of junk. There's protein in so many things, but like I was saying earlier you really have to balance out carbs with proteins. Macros are pretty important and I agree packaging takes practice to find what you're looking for. 

Afm - well, my numbers came back and they're lower than they were a month ago -.- So now my mw is asking me to take six pills a day and that I need to get my numbers up over 10.5 or insurance is going to have a fit about me having an out of hospital birth. I'm certainly not happy about this, but I'll try it and if they back me up I'll be pretty angry. It's funny that I google the side affects of low hemoglobin anemia and the only thing I'm really having on the huge list are the heart palpitations. My iron levels are generally lower when not preg anyway so I'm frustrated overall about it. When my mw texted me last night and asked me to call her and told me the news I just laughed because I was not even surprised. I asked dh to get me some orange juice to help with absorption so we'll see. 

And I'm 32 weeks today (woohoo)! Baby has been squirming so much lately it's hard to get rest. I ended up having tuna casserole for dinner last night and it was so tasty. We talk about food a lot, gives me lots of ideas haha. I'm still planning on having chimichangas this weekend!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I spaced out and didn't leave for lunch til after 12... so i didn't hit to store for stuff at work. ... It's not a big deal, it being Friday things would sit an extra two days they don't need to. I'll just hit up the store near home and lug all of it here if need be.
So I went to subway -- after discovering that a wrap has MORE Carbs than their Wheat bread... I got my usual wheat 6in BMT (3 meats help add up protein) And according to their calculator i'm only off by 10g between carbs and proteins. Sadly I wanted a drink and got lemonade, so i'm sure that will screw everything up.
I'm starving and totally ate half of it without breathing.... LOL (it felt that way) So i'm needing to let it settle before finishing.

Baby is still active today. Not nearly as much as yesterday (but... it's still early) Their activeness is also why i need to let my food settle a bit, cause with them moving around, filling my tummy quickly is going to end badly...and i'm trying to avoid that.

Oh i feel insensitive... I meant to comment on MrsDuck DD ... I really hope she gets better soon and you get some sleep. From my experience, men just don't get it.


----------



## jessicaftl

The thing with the wrap is you have to check how much fat and protein it has as well, and it _can_ balance out the carbs. I always get the same thing when I go to Subway, lol. Hope you have some time to get a few good things this weekend at least.


----------



## markswife10

Well I failed the 3 hour test by 1 point. I was only 1 point over on one of my failed readings and only 3 over on my other, so I have no doubt it can be easily diet controlled. I've tested for a day and a half so far and have yet to get a high reading. I'm keeping tabs on my carbs and sugars, though, so I'm sure that helps (I'm no stranger to low carb eating since my husband and I did low carb at the beginning of the year (lost weight), which is probably why I was finally able to get pregnant after 3.5 years and multiple failed fertility treatments). My doctors don't seem concerned too much since my numbers were barely over, but they still want me to monitor 4x a day.

On a positive note, I get to see baby boy again next week (perk of the GD diagnosis I guess lol). I'm excited to see him :) I'm not worried about a big baby though, since (A. I am having a c-section due to the fact that they had to do a vertical incision with DD and natural would be dangerous, (B. DD was WAY smaller than she should have been even at her gestation (so no history of big babies so far), and (C. I've been measuring spot on to even a tiny bit smaller the whole time (I was measuring between 29 and 30 weeks at my last appointment on Wednesday at 30w1d). Plus my numbers were barely even over the limit and have been perfect so far at home (fasting this morning was 85, after eating a protein bar my number was 91-which is still in the fasting range lol).

Other than that not a lot going on. Baby boy is active as always. I LOVE watching my belly move haha. I feel like we hit a huge milestone this week getting to 30 weeks! They did pencil us in for a c-section date though! So if all continues to progress perfectly baby boy will be here December 6th! It's getting SO real here ladies! We are getting SO close!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I think my issue shopping with last week was I was rushing to meet up with my friends at the party. So i hit my list and had just enough time. But i didn't even _think_ about looking at anything else.
This weeks grocery list will be smack full of stuff to get.

I could really go for a nap right now. But the time i would normally spend taking my cat nap was spent driving :(
And i'd love to go take a walk to work off this Lemonade.... but it's over 90 degrees outside! S I'm not doing that!

I have to drop off my files at the store to get them printed. I'll pick them up tomorrow. I'm hoping to have them out and in the mail on Monday! Gotta swing by my MIL to get addresses (she's not good with computers, so she wrote all the addresses down) And I have to get them to my mom... This weekend is going to be busy!

My belly seems tight today, maybe cause baby is constantly pushing out that it feels more so than usual?? They are moving so much that once i figure out what i feel, they have already moved again.
I'm trying to identify a few "feelings" --- one is still the bubble sensation, a rubbing or maybe scratching?, and then a "panting" where it feels like they are taking quick deep breaths (i've felt that twice...right in the middle of my belly)


----------



## StarGazerRose

MarksWife -- 1 point O_O that's crazy. I don't see why they fail people with such close numbers. Mine were off by 10-15 points :( But to be honest ... now that i realllly think about it. I was told i was insulin resistant years back, so it's no surprise to me that my numbers were high. I'm trying to watch almost everything -- mainly the carbs and protein, sugar just cause I've _still_ been craving sweets.
I love that I get to see Baby -- so i am taking that as a perk! I want to see what this contortionist is doing in my belly! I hope they aren't using their umbilical cord as a bungee! 
I have no real instructions at the moment, so I'm just trying to get used to doing the tests and tracking the numbers and what i ate. Today started higher than my past few days have. I'm thinking cause i'm eating a sweet snack before bed... so I might stop doing that. (They aren't bad numbers, just higher than when I don't eat) I have my diabetes class next Wednesday and my ultrasound a week later. 
My fundal height has been measuring a week ahead the entire time they've been measuring. But Baby also measured 5 days over when we first saw them.
I have no clue about baby weight. I've only gained 7-9 lbs alllll in my belly. Hubby weighed a little more than me i think as babies, so i'm hoping I can maintain and have nothing go wrong.
I"m sure I'll learn more when I meet with the Doctor in 2 weeks.


----------



## jessicaftl

markswife - I am so happy you're still cooking your ds (okay that sounds pretty bad, but I think you understand what I meant :haha:). Sorry about the failed gtt, but you're probably going to be just fine! And December 6 is just a little over two months from now, woohoo. I am actually betting I'll go on the 7th, so it would be crazy if we went in on the same day. I agree with watching belly move, so fun and exciting. Yaay for scans :D

Star - sounds so exciting, can't wait to hear about your shower and how it goes! I also was told I am IR well over ten years ago, it really sucks. As for your umbilical cord, yeah all of mine have had their cord wrapped around them, it's funny how they move that much in there. 
90 degrees sounds crappy. It's only mid 50s and rainy here, typical fall weather for this area. I always forget stuff on my list, and pregnancy brain doesn't help. Luckily dh expects it when he's getting groceries for us and I tell him what to add. I am a bit concerned about my own fundal height measuring a little ahead, as I never had it before. I gained about 50 lbs on both my second ds and dd and this one I'm sure I will as well. I think my body holds onto everything I eat. 

So I googled my pelvic pain yesterday and it sounds a lot of SPD, which apparently something like 25% of women experience it??? We'll see how it feels when I get into the last stretch. So far today I am trying to eat less calcium to see if that helps with the iron absorption, and if nothing else I still get backed up I'll start taking stool softeners. Dh just shook his head when I told him what my midwife said, as she's just as frustrated with the insurance as we are, but if it helps for them to pay for my water birth, I'll do it. I'm also going to look into buying some vitamin c to take with it, since I am not much of a juice drinker.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm super excited about my shower too. I'm curious if i'll have news to share :winkwink:
I got a notice someone bought something off my registry -- i'm pretty sure it was my MIL buying my carrier, so I haven't been nosy about it.

Look my levels for after lunch (a bit late cause i'm doing a million things.... 106 ... that's not as bad as i thought! 

I looked up the "panting" and I think it's baby breathing like I thought it was. Seems kinda normal -- many people are sceptical about it cause you "shouldn't be able to feel it"
The rubbing/scratching I can't get anything cause if you search "rubbing" you get everything you "mom rubbing belly" and that's not what it is. It's purely internal.
Been having cramps -- nothing regular or of length, so I think they are BH's. Hubby tried to rub and hug my belly but he put too much pressure one day and O M G the pain lingered... I had to bend over. I think he might have caught a BH's in action and made it more known to me. My whole tummy was hurting and stiff. He backed away (didn't get to see his reaction except -- I didn't press that hard LOL) FTF LOL


----------



## jessicaftl

Yikes, I would have told him not to press so hard next time! Dh luckily just taps and touches lightly, baby usually calms down and then starts turning. Your levels sound good and those do sound like bh.

It is humorous when I sit back in my chair with my hands on my belly and I can feel the little one moving their legs and back, kind of nudging around. I pushed on their butt and felt their head way down low moving, so they're still in oblique position. 

I'm eating some garlic chicken with dd, with leftover squash and broccoli, and chugging water. I've noticed much less hard BH with the constant water drinking, which is nice.


----------



## Sushai

So much talk of food! You guys are making me hungry and it sucks that I get full so quickly.

Just a quick update. Saw my ob yesterday, she said the birth plan will be done next visit. That’s exactly two weeks away and on my birthday too. She also mentioned she’d like babies to be here between 37-38 weeks so that puts me at the last week of November. Eeek!! That’s just over 7 weeks away!


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - omg! we're all gonna go at the same time, lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hubby likes to hug, and I keep telling him he doesn't know his strength. He comes back and is like "demonstrates pressure on arm" ...and it's obviously different ... So he has NO clue how much pressure he put, and since it hurt me I couldn't tell exactly how much he really put either. Cause his normal pressure is too much for the belly now-a-days.

Good to hear from you Sushai! Glad to hear things are going well.

I still can't believe it's October, much less that within a month (and a few weeks) til we meet some babies!
I might have to find the group on FB so I can see some pictures!!!!


----------



## jessicaftl

I can always add you to the group if you want, but it's pretty quiet on there, moreso active on here than there. I've been wondering how some of the other ladies have been, bdb hasn't been on here for awhile either :/


----------



## dove830

jessicaftl said:


> I can always add you to the group if you want, but it's pretty quiet on there, moreso active on here than there. I've been wondering how some of the other ladies have been, bdb hasn't been on here for awhile either :/

I'm kinda glad since I can't get on the facebook group


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah I was curious what is happening to all the ladies....
I"m not on FB much... only reason i've been active at all lately is i set up my shower invite and people have been messaging me.
Normally i'm a ghost on there and only check when i see a notice from someone that intrigues me.

I get on here cause it's something to take a break from staring at spreadsheets and the database program. (plus i can't simple do 1 think... i have to have a million tabs open and what nots -- i even have a chat window up with another friend during all this too! lol)


30 Weeks!!!!! OMG 10 to go and I just can't believe it!
Weekend was busy as suspected...I was so tired Sunday that I took a nap -- 3+ hours! 
I shopped looking for higher protein levels -- sadly very few things have high protein vs carbs, but I tried to find some that were close to balance it out. Bought some crackers that had high serving size, so that I could actually feel I ate something and get to enjoy it. 
Picked up my invites -- OMG they are SO cute!

Baby has been active all weekend too! 
We went to breakfast with family and friends, people were commenting on seeing baby move. I had to eat holding the plate cause i couldn't lean forward with out the kid's butt jabbing me in my ribs. (it seemed they moved the most when i tried to reach for another bite. Ended up eating over half an omelet (restaurant style -- meaning it was HUGE) loaded with veggies!!! Was de-lish! Have the other half in the fridge!


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - yeah, it is quiet there and I check here much more often anyway so it works for me too! I think we just have a smaller group and we're all kind of busy.

Star - woo, 30 weeks! Omg a 3 hour nap, you must have needed the rest. And that omelette sounds tasty, yum yum. I know what you mean about leaning forward, baby likes to crowd my ribs if I have poor posture or lean forward too much doing my daily tasks. If you're looking for a protein to balance the carbs, it'll probably have to be something separate. I buy mostly brown/whole grain stuff like rice, pasta, which is generally a lot healthier. Quinoa is good for protein and you can use it in all types of things. I don't know if you like eggs, but boiled eggs are a good quick snack too. I never really buy prepackaged stuff, except the occasional crackers or specialty cookies (lol thinmints) so I've always found it's easier to add a protein instead of finding some food that's a mix of both. Fat is also important, though, especially the kind in salmon or nuts or avocados. Just some tips, I know you're pretty busy!

afm - weekend was pretty busy Saturday. Dh worked part of a day and then we went to Costco. Yesterday we stayed in and I cleaned the house up with dh, he was pretty appreciative of getting it all nice and cleaned out, then he helped me make up an apple pie and we shared a huge piece while it was still warm with some ice cream (what a treat). My legs were pretty sore by the end of the night from all the crawling around and vacuuming, but mostly my hips were aching. Baby was moving around like crazy all weekend.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hubby wanted to work on the room and I knew if I didn't agree to it then i wouldn't be up for it after a nap. I still feel like i could go to sleep for a few more hours. This must be the revenge of the energy kicking back in.

I bought a peanut butter snack ... and yeah ate like 3 pieces of it and i'm done -- like i'm not gonna eat any more of it :/ I was trying it, so i don't feel terrible. Sounded like a good concept has low carbs (13) and decent protein (9). I thought it would be better ... but then I found where it said "produced with genetic engineering" and closed the lid. Yeah ... probably why it tasted funny. Kinda wish I just had a giant spoon of peanut butter instead!

I like eggs well enough, just haven't broken down to boil some to bring to work or eat at home.

I thought about buying some rice or some wheat pasta -- but i think i skipped that isle since i knew most of it was "carb central".

We'll see how this week's groceries go, plus what the dietitian says on wednesday.


----------



## jessicaftl

I always thought it was cruel joke to have nesting and get tired in less than ten minutes. 

Peanut butter is so good, lol, I eat it all the time. I don't know about premade pb stuff, but I usually have it on toast or on a spoon hehe. I really like almond butter as well.

I am curious as to how your stuff goes on Wednesday, I hope you get lots of good info to help you, plus you're almost done so it won't be too much longer you'll have to stress about the food stuff like this. 

Rice is good, I love brown rice. I usually add a little bit of bouillon for the flavor instead of just water. As for the eggs, I like boiled eggs in my salads or as a quick snack. 

I'm having to take four of these iron tablets and eventually six a day, and apparently taking them with vit c helps absorption so I've been drinking a small bit of orange juice when I take them. It's really bothering my stomach though, so I am thinking I need to do it differently.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I like rice too, but all i have at home is an old bag, that idk if i should even cook it... add some soy sauce to make it "brown" haha But it's probably not the same.
I was going to buy some chicken, but hubby said no -- mostly cause he still hasn't thawed the big freezer yet (i keep buying stuff forgetting that he wants to do that and keep putting stuff in it :haha: )

Hubby called just as I was drifting away in my lunch nap ... so i accidentally fell asleep after 1 something ... I woke up not too long after 1:30 cause my arms hurt and i couldn't get comfortable again. I'm so sleepy 
I haven't started "nesting" yet. I've always liked things "orderly" so honestly if I were left alone in that room i'd go crazy.
Hubby wants to work on the room tonight, but i think all i want is dinner and sleep..... He's wanting to have a yard sale around Thanksgiving! (And believe me... we're gonna have plenty out there! Might do a "fill up a box for $5")

Baby is been twisting all around today. I'm finding it hard to get anything done.


----------



## Sushai

Jessica you have me drooling with that hot apple pie served with ice cream, yum!! I’ve been craving pumpkin pie badly. Here in Australia the most common pie to find is meat pies followed by apple. So I’m really missing out on all those amazing pies you get in the USA. The only place I can get pumpkin pie is at Costco and the closest one to me is over an hour drive away. I need to make that trip as I’m also wanting some of their chewy chic chip cookies, yum! 

Star I’m also keen to find out what you’ll be told at your appointment on Wednesday. It’s just so interesting seeing the change in diet that has to be done to keep your sugar levels steady. 

Nesting huh? I’ve been hit with it but I’m taking it slow as I’m just so uncomfortable and get tired so quickly. I’m going room by room and the bedrooms will be the last thing I need to fix. I want to do a good clean in the rooms with maybe a little rearranging if I can manage it. 

Yesterday morning I got a call from the hospital saying they’d booked me in for a scan for today at 330pm since I missed the last one. Guess the doctor wants to see what’s going on before making some decisions on the birth plan next Friday. I’m all so excited to be making the birth plan. I’m so uncomfortable even just walking a short distance makes my hips ache. Just ready to have these babies in 7 weeks time.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sushai -- I LOVE Pumpkin Pie! I'm not a big fan of any kind of fruit pie, but you make a pumpkin and i'm all over it! I'll fill everyone in on what happens at the class when i get into work. 

I think i'm mentally nesting. I pointed out all the things that needs to be done around the house. Hubby is like "yeah...." hahaha But i'm glad that he's really wanting to work on that room! It will be awesome to finally see it all neat and clean (i've not seen it empty since we moved in almost 6 years ago)

How exciting!!! I'm eager to see my little bugger! This little one has been sticking it's butt out so much! Some times it doesn't bother me, then again they'll push so much i just can't handle it. It's not necessarily painful, just awkward and uncomfortable.


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - Yeah, I like things clean and organized, as best I can with having young kids around. I try to vacuum weekly, our carpet is so crappy I cannot wait to take it out. 

Sushai - I can't wait to hear how your scan goes! And it's crazy that you'll be having those little babies so soon. At least you do have a Costco nearby, ours is about a 45 minutes away, but we go every other week and I always spend so much lol. They are putting out their holiday pies there too, mainly because Thanksgiving is coming up. Pumpkin pie sounds good too, but I know I'll be having some for the holiday soon enough. The apple pie was great, it only took about 25 minutes to prepare because dh rolled out the crusts for it (my back just couldn't handle bending over to do it). I feel you on the hip pain, mine are really starting to get sore. I do feel better if I stay regular with exercise, but I feel tired easily enough.


----------



## jessicaftl

I'm getting there, mentally, to go through labor again, but I am starting to get excited to meet the little one. They move around a lot, squirming constantly. I can feel where their butt and head are and now I can feel their little ankles and feet when they lie sideways.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Mine keeps pushing their butt up and out my side. This morning on the drive in they were kicking too :nope: Makes it very hard to concentrate while driving ... just saying.
Tried to get hubby to feel their hiccups, but they stopped just before he got close enough. The hiccups are really low so it's hard for him to feel them.

I can't wait til i get to see them again! I think i'm more anxious about this one than the routine ones! It's been almost 4 months I think since i saw them last! Can next week PLEASE get here already?!?!?!?!


----------



## jessicaftl

Can't wait to hear about your scan when you have it, so exciting! I had one around 40w with my dd and it was exciting but I couldn't see much because she was so scrunched up in there. I got dh to feel a baby butt last night, always poking up in my right side rib. And I know what you mean about the hiccups, they're always like down low inside so I don't think it would be easy to feel on the outside.

I'm not feeling so hot this morning, I think those iron pills I'm taking more of are messing with my stomach. I spent all night with these rancid burps and then had (tmi) really bad diarrhea. So now I feel dehydrated and my appetite is taking a hit. I'm moreso upset that it could be those iron pills than anything because I really haven't changed my diet at all. This morning I am nibbling my oatmeal then I plan to lie back down after the kids are up and doing something calm. I hate feeling dehydrated, it makes me feel week and thirsty and topping that on the empty, gassy stomach is just frustrating. I haven't decided what I'll do about the medicine, but I might switch to a prenatal and deal with being backed up instead because it's less of a risk to me than preterm labor from lack of fluids.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I hate that you are having to deal with that. I hate not feeling well period! Adding baby in the mix doesn't make it any better.

I've been dehydrated before -- Scared the crap out of me and had to be taken to the urgent care to get fluids back in me, and slept for like 4 hours too. Happened at an old job... I got lightheaded, lips were numb and hands were shaking really bad, was starting to faint at the register... they wouldn't let me sit down or leave until my relief came (who was running late).... 
I was pissed that day at work. I mean you can obviously tell i'm not feeling well, it wasn't that busy either.

Took a short video of my belly moving! Finally got it! Didn't get the spot i wanted, cause Baby decided to be in the middle/left instead of their normal spot on the left. They just started to poke their butt back out. I'm trying to pat it and get them to stop...it's not helping :(


----------



## jessicaftl

Thanks, I'm sure I'll feel a bit better soon enough, but I am looking forward to lying down and being lazy for a little bit lol. Yeah I felt light headed and jittery earlier, dh was worried when he saw me before he left, but I'm doing a little better now that I'm nibbling breakfast and getting water in me. 

Ooh, so cool you got a video! I think I got one of my last one, and plan to do it with this one too, so fun to watch after you have the baby and remember all the movements they had. They're each different too, it's exciting.


----------



## dove830

I think that because my placenta is in front, I can't tell what body part is poking me, lol.

I hear you all on the aches and pains. Sushai, I have no idea how you can do it with twins!!! My entire body hurts. I can't do anything. If I stand for more than 10 mins, I need to lie down, it's ridiculous! I'm too old for this sh#%.

At my dr appt last Wednesday, everything was routine, except she sent in her student rather than herself. When she measured my belly, it had changed EIGHT cm in 4 weeks. Is that even possible?? I'm thinking it was just due to 2 different people doing the measuring from one time to the next. I have another U/S this Wednesday with the OBGYN, so we will see if the baby has suddenly doubled in size or anything, lol. 

Yesterday, in Canada, it was Thanksgiving, although we celebrated on Saturday....my hubby is such an amazing cook, everything was sooo good :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jess, I hope your kids let you rest some. I know that taking naps have helped me out (no matter how short they are)

I got lucky with my placenta. It's on the back and low. It's far enough away from the cervix to not be an issue.
So baby is often poking their butt out. I think it's a nice reassurance that they are in the right position! I feel a few feet/knees/legs here and there, but it's mostly the butt.
It's cute most moments. But when they get pushing hard that's when it become uncomfortable and i have to convince them to move.

Whoa 8cm???? That's a LOT! Mines only been measuring a week and a few days ahead... I think she measured from the wrong place! I don't think baby grew that much. You are only 28 weeks...unless you measure larger cause of previous pregnancies?


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - :haha: I laughed at your comment about being too old for this sh$# lol. I agree there! I think my placenta is moving up a little but still in front that it makes finding the hb hard at my appointment. I am having the same issue with my fundal height, I grew a lot over the last few weeks and of course it made me panic, midwife didn't seem concerned and noted that the baby was in a different position this time as well, and it could be that her student measured me instead (even if she did it twice). Hope your appointment goes well, doubtful that baby has really gotten that huge so fast, don't think fundal height is all that accurate and some OB/mw don't even use it for that reason!! As for Thanksgiving, I can't wait, although it's a lot of work for us, and dh is really good at doing cooking with me but all that tasty food mmmmm.

Star - thank you, my little ones went and played down in the bedroom for a bit and I was able to get some rest. I ate my breakfast and am feeling hungry again but I'm having some gnarly cramps from so much bowel distress. It's really fun to identify body parts, but it's hard to do until they're much bigger. From what I know, the butt is bigger than the head and if you press on the butt the whole body moves instead of pressing the head and just the head moves. Mine also pushes like that, they all have, and the only way I've had success is to get up and kind of push them gently down or over.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Oh this most definitely is the butt... It's hard and big. if I do push on it everything moves. And the other movements near by are strong and leg-like. I feel little flutters near my hips and lower regions which i'm assuming are the arms/hands. Sometimes I feel "scratching" feelings in different areas, assuming those are hands. I can't tell if the head is moving through. I can tell where the head is mostly because of the hiccups. Putting Baby's head on my right side lower near my pelvis.
I think the baby moves too much to find out which position they stay in most. I'm just happy they tend to stay head down (like babies are supposed to!)

I'm glad you got to get some rest and some food. 
I've been dying for sugar... so i'm eating a pack of skittles i opened yesterday (small pack...eating them as slow as i can) The chewiness keeps my mouth busy, which i think is helping.

I still have random cramps. And just moments where i feel like my belly has doubled in weight, mostly at night. Last night i couldn't walk without tripped over stuff (mostly my own feet and air) but just made the night interesting. Luckily it's a small house when stuff like that happens.


----------



## jessicaftl

I made myself a grilled cheese sandwich and sipping water. Hehe, skittles, I haven't had those in so long. Mostly when I have candy it ends up being peanut butter and chocolate. I do like gummy bears or worms once in awhile. 

I hope you get some pics when you have your next scan. I kind of wish I could get another scan, but I know it generally doesn't happen unless there's some type of risk going on. 

I also get those cramps, and I get bh and still ligament pains. I keep reminding myself only a few more weeks!


----------



## dove830

Mmmmmm….sour gummy worms!!!!


----------



## dove830

Yeah, I feel like the student started the measurement too low and so it added some cms….I guess I'll find out tomorrow, lol


----------



## dove830

Morning sickness is back in almost full force....pretty much everything I eat is making me nauseous.....


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hubby wants grilled cheese tonight hahah and we'll devour the strawberries I bought too.

Also ate some crackers -- that are similar to chips. Serving size is 23 .... so buddy i was munching on those! But I want something sweet ... and i don't even think I can find the thing that is "sweet" that i want :shrug:

Dove .... i think starting to get that way too :sad2: I coughed the other day and ended up hugging the toilet! Now coughing makes me nervous, very very nervous. And the mornings are back to the "idk if i'll make it through". After i eat, or find myself super hungry and i stuff my face, I get nervous cause i don't know if it will stay down :? so i have to sit and breathe for a few moments. I'm just hoping that Baby stays away from my stomach for a few more weeks (like 10 :haha: )


----------



## Sushai

Dove the aches and pains are awful. I’ve hit a point that the simplest of tasks is such a big deal. Even going to the grocery store to get one or two items is such an effort. I don’t know how I’ll make it another 7 weeks.
That’s interesting about your fundal height. I wonder if baby has had a sudden growth spurt in that time.
Also happy thanksgiving Dove!

Jessica so sorry you’re feeling so unwell :hugs:

Star, yay for capturing movement on camera! It’s so difficult for me to tape the girls moving around like octopuses in there it’s like they know I’m filming so they stay put.

Afm, I had my scan yesterday and dh was able to make it :happydance: one of the girls is cephalic while the other is breach. Both girls are measuring about a week ahead except for baby As abdomen which is measuring a week behind. The tech asked me about my previous scan and I was unable to tell her anything as I never received a copy of the report. Luckily they did the previous growth scan so should have the report there in the office. My cervix has also begun to shorten but is still within normal ranges, I knew all the bumping and grinding baby A has been doing with her head must’ve been causing some changes. She’s really down low the sonographer had the probe thing right on my pubic mound. The tech had trouble getting a measurement of her head, she even had me lie on my side to try to get a better picture but even then it was difficult from how down low she is. Overall it was a good scan even though we couldn’t tell much of what’s what as it was all just a bunch of limbs and rounded bits lol Ob appt is next Friday followed by another growth scan the Tuesday after.


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - mine always comes back as well near the end, it's not helping that I'm already having a hard time getting food down. I definitely wouldn't worry about those measurements, dr google has lots of people measuring way off and having generally normal sized babies (there were a few exceptions). Hopefully your next appointment isn't too bad, and maybe it was a growth spurt??

Star - ugh, I know that feeling and I hope you don't have it too bad the rest of pregnancy either. I'm glad I still have a bag of ginger candies for just this reason. I also enjoy ginger and lemon tea. I hope baby doesn't get to your stomach much more than what is already going on. From personal experience, the first meal and the first breath after baby comes out are so intense because you can actually breathe deeply again, and food isn't so nerve racking. I remember powering that first post partum meal in the hospital like it was the best thing ever!

Sushai - hehe, sounds like your scan went well and yaay for dh getting to be there! Are cervix checks normal for this stage with twins there? Here they don't normally check until the end if at all. Ah, the gymnastics of awkward positions... can only imagine with twins, lol. I'm also in pain a lot, still moving around but I get tired a lot easier and waddle everywhere, holding my belly, and feeling all that pressure down low. Can't wait for your next scan to hear how it goes, even if you don't get to see much lol. And thanks for the well wishes, I'm struggling through a bowl of brown rice I made last night and feeling my tummy tighten up. Hoping I'll be back to normal soon enough. Luckily my gassy stomach has settled and it doesn't taste like sulfur anymore either. 

Chugging the water is helping me feel a lot more human, and I plan to make a simple soup for dinner tonight. I haven't talked to my mw yet about the iron, but I have an unopened bottle of the prenatals I used to take in my other pregnancies that I'll likely start taking tomorrow. I imagine I'll get backed up a bit from them, but it's a lot better than dehydration and loose watery stools.


----------



## Sushai

Jessica I’ve had my cervix checked at every scan, I guess it’s because of all the extra weight and pressure. A lot of twin mums seem to have shortening much sooner. I seem to be an exception lol then again with all my pregnancies everything seems to hold tight until my waters break then everything goes so quickly.


----------



## jessicaftl

Crazy they check you so often, but it's good to know. I'm also the same where I'm long and high until there's action and then it goes fast. HAs your water broken in all subsequent pregnancies for you?? Mine was broken for me the first two, but with dd it happened at home when I sat up in bed at night. Sadly contractions never immediately followed.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

I'm glad everyone is doing well...(for the most part) besides the aches and pains of pregnancy. 
I agree that in this last stretch it's getting tough. I ache so much. My right hip and leg especially. I'm finding it hard to do much of anything. Especially rolling out if bed to pee 7-10 times a night. Lol.
Breathing is still really difficult and obviously harder as the weeks pass.
I did have a chiropractor appt today. I'm hoping that opens things up.
It's crazy to think we will all be having our babies soon :lol:
I have my growth scan Monday coming so ikk get one last peek at this little guy.


----------



## Sushai

Jessica in all my pregnancies my waters have broken in their own. I was in early labour with my first for 3 days before they finally went. Funnily enough though with all three my waters have broken around 3-4am. With my youngest my waters broke but contractions didn’t start for a few hours then they came hard and fast. I let all my carers know that once I hit 5cm it takes one hour for them to be born, that’s how it’s been with all 3. Were your labours long? 

Ss_momma_of_2 sorry you’re also feeling all the aches and pains of the final stretch. Hope the chiropractor is able to help you out. Yay for a growth scan though.


----------



## dove830

I got to try out my pregnancy belt today at the store--woo hoo, I think it made a difference. I have been worrying about how I was going to take the kids to the pumpkin patch and trick or treating this year, without being able to walk more than 10 mins. I REALLY hope this does the trick!

Sushai--not sure if they have this option there, but for the last....maybe 5 weeks, I have been ordering my groceries online, and then going to the store to pick it up the next day!! They even put it in the car for me, I don't have to even get out! It has seriously saved me. It also means that I won't have to go shopping with a newborn. Best. Thing. Ever!


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - I was induced with my second and third, but labor took awhile (about 6-8 hours) but when I'd hit around 7 cm it went fast, about an hour and then three pushes and they were out. My first labor started naturally and I went in but it slowed but he was born about 16 hours later or so (not bad for a first time labor really). 

dove - I hope that belt works out for you! Sorry you're having so much discomfort, it really sucks feeling huge and uncomfortable. The good news is that our little ones will be here soon :)

ss - hoping that the remainder of your pregnancy goes smoothly and less painful and that you have some luck at the chiro!


----------



## markswife10

Wow you girls have been busy! lol! I hate getting behind! Hope everyone is doing good (I'll read up after my update). I've been busy planning and getting ready for DD's birthday which was today, so it's been busy busy. 

SO, I ended up in L&D the other night for monitoring because I was having maybe 7-8 Braxton Hicks in an hour and it continued well into 3 hours even after I laid down. Thankfully they said they were just braxton hicks and weren't a concern after monitoring me for two hours. So that was a scare, but all's well with baby boy :) 

Today I saw my OB and had my ultrasound! Little guy is growing perfectly, right in the 40th percentile, so right where he should be for the gestation. They estimated about 3lb 8oz. He was being a stubborn little guy, though because he was facing my back the whole time and wouldn't give us a good face shot, lol. He is head down and, since he's facing my back, it confirms that what I've been feeling him push out is his little tush lol! 

On the GD front, my OB was highly impressed with my numbers and told me that since I have a week of perfect numbers and was barely over the threshold they don't need to see me for 2 weeks, and that she's fine with me just testing 3 days a week instead of every day. Honestly, I don't think I have a problem with it because my BIG test was tonight with DD's birthday celebration (the real party is Saturday). My parents took us to Chuck-E-Cheese and I ate 3 slices of pizza and 2 cupcakes (lol), and my number was 110 at 2 hours and they want it under 120. So, yeah... BUT I will continue with cutting my carbs and eating healthy anyway, just to be safe :)


----------



## jessicaftl

So glad you're okay and it was just Braxton hicks! And those sound like great glucose numbers. Hope your dd party goes well this weekend. Mmm cupcakes lol. Glad your scan also went okay, even with a stubborn ds...


----------



## StarGazerRose

Whew ... I just read a lot and i can't even remember half of it.
Nice to see some updates. Hope our pains go away gracefully soon!

Had my "diabetes" class today. There were only 2 of us, and i'm glad cause it still too almost 3 hours.
I got a booklet that tells me all about what GD is how it affects baby... what I'll have to do for the years following ....
And then it goes into all the "servings" definitions and what i can have of <insert giant list of foods>

I need to sit and look at what all i can actually eat. Luckily it's mainly carb counting. Most proteins and non-starchy veggies are free, so i get to indulge in those. The dietitian gave me numbers i have to stay below (try to not get too low either). She also gave me times that I need to be eating to give myself time, to digest properly i guess, mainly 2 hours between meals/snacks. 
I'm also supposed to be gaining weight ... i think she said 3lbs per something .... I know it's not for remaining weeks cause that's too much >,< So i guess we'll have to see if i gain weight.
I don't have to test my snacks, which is nice, but i do have to hit all the meals (which i was skipping breakfast cause a poptart wasn't a "meal" imo. but .... no more pop tarts T_T )

It's gonna be interesting.........


----------



## jessicaftl

Glad your class went well and you got some info. I know it seems like a lot at first but I think you'll get used to it fast and everything will be just fine. 

afm I'm feeling much better today, kids are being pushy and some familial drama cropped up last night. Baby is being pretty active and I'm feeling tired and sore doing house work.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I need to find something for breakfast and a snack that will hold me long enough til lunch... and i can only have 22 grams of carbs for breakfast and 22 grams for a snack >_< I'm not sure what I"m gonna find that fits that. I might have to drop some eggs one night and have them in the morning with something on it or with it.
Then i need to get some chicken and some meats for dinner. And load up on my "free" foods so i can chow down on that stuff when i'm still hungry.

Last night was miserable for me. My arm is still pretty bad -- and it's becoming more irritating during the day now too -- making it just hard to find a position for it to be in that doesn't make it hurt or my hand to go numb.
I couldn't sleep.... EVERYTHING itched.... even after applying 2 itch creams... No position was comfortable. Hubby was "trying" to help, but just irritated me more. About gave up. baby kicked my bladder, so i had to pee.... Mind you that i have to be in bed before 9, it's not reaching 11)
FINALLY somehow got to sleep to be awaken to pee 
Thank GAWD that I didn't have to at work this morning and i had some extra time. Cause I woke up to my alarm to get out of the shower.

Tried to take a quick nap after lunch cause i was still sleepy, and i think it made me more sleepy :(


----------



## jessicaftl

Itching can be a sign of liver issues? I mean a little is normal because your skin is dryer and such but if it's bothering you that much you might wanna be checked for it. As for the foods, eggs and cheese and maybe ham for a breakfast?? I know that sounds tasty to me right now lol. There are lower carb options for bread if you want like toast or something. 22 g of carb isn't too bad. 

I tried to get to bed around my usual last night but dh was really upset so I was talking with him, didn't go to bed until well after ten and feel tired again today for it.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I just have to look over foods more closely...
I'm eating a tuna snack (tuna salad and crackers) we'll see if this helps me ... but i doubt it.
I might go get a soda --- i know it's bad for me on all levels, but seriously!!!! I need sugar and caffeine right now!

Sorry about your OH... I hope that everything works out. I heard that hubby's parents are fighting over my SIL ...cause she's crazy... Get's my FIL all in a tissy about how SIL handles things. And on a different note--- it makes me the favorite cause i'm more like my MIL (calm, down to earth, reasonable.... etc) haha I think that I would have to do something pretty drastic to get on his bad side ;P

I've had an "itch" that i got a cream prescribed to me, so that was my main "itch" it just wouldn't calm down after i lathered myself in the cream. I think we need to change our sheets...that might help, i don't remember when we did them last (and being pregnant remembering doesn't mean anything) So if we change the sheets it might be better.
And i'm serious about ripping my arm off.... even if it's my dominant hand.... i'm tired of this!


----------



## Sushai

Dove they do have a pick up option and also do delivery. I’ve never done it before, I’m just so used to going in physically and picking out what I want. But I might have to try it atleast for the first few months as I can’t imagine going out straight away on my own with the twins and a 4year old. 

Markswife that’s so scary! I’m glad you got monitored and it was just bh acting up and not something more serious. Glad to hear you baby is growing and doing well otherwise. Even more glad your sugar levels are great. 

Star glad to hear your class went well. 3 hours is a long time! I’m sure once you go through all the reading material you’ll be right. 

Jessica sorry you didn’t get to bed earlier. I’m in the same boat and have now woken with a bit of a headache. I’m usually falling asleep lately at around 8-830 but my eyes begin to close much earlier than that lol. It’s awful that we get to feel so tired well before babies are even here.


----------



## jessicaftl

Thanks, I imagine dh will be fine after things calm down. Soda sounds good right now, admittedly, I rarely have it, too. I don't usually drink caffeine either, it always makes me feel terrible. I hope you can find something to satisfy your fix! 

I hate family drama, I try to avoid it as much as possible, but somehow it pops up and we just try to remove ourselves as best we can. My mother was always full of drama, I'm glad she's not in our lives anymore either.

I hope your itch is just an itch and nothing serious. Sometimes my hands itch, but I do wash them a lot and they get dried out a bit at times. 

Sushai - I generally sleep better with baby out than in, I can't imagine how it'll go with twins though, so I hope you can manage with minimal disruption there hehe. I also get a nasty headache if I don't get enough sleep, and tylenol never helps them go away. 

I ended up having a half a small soda I had in the back of the fridge for a few weeks, what a sugar rush. I'm thinking of baked salmon for dinner at least, with either quinoa or a baked potato, and broccoli. I managed to clean the house a little, but was so exhausted after doing the dishes that I had to sit and relax. I knew it was coming, but I hate having to like bend/lean over the sink to wash because my big bump is in the way. We have a really deep sink which is not the best when you're short and round in the front :haha:.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I got a soda... that first swallow .= HEAVEN!!!! omg When you've been drinking water for over a week just that flavor is just amazing! I took a few more swigs and i pushed it away--- cause i know i'll drink it all before the end of the day if i don't.

I think if i prioritize protein i might be ok, cause i'm always gonna have some sort of something with carbs in it. Just have to make sure i don't go over, and i'll be fine. 45g for lunch and dinner, i think that's plenty! Shoot i remember looking at some things and the carbs for a small serving was 36....so yeah >,<
I'm sure as soon as I get something going and look over a few ideas I'll have a plan on how to continue. My biggest issue will be finding something that is sweet that I can have that don't shoot my levels up. 

I hate drama too.... My mom and my Hubby had a tiff for a while, but now that she sees he's not going anywhere and that i'm pregnant, she's all buddy-buddy with him. As long as she stays that way i'm fine! As far at the IL's .... I love his parents and never have issues with them. It's his brother and his wife that are most issues (mostly cause she's high strung and what i call just plum crazy about things...) Honestly i hope thing go well with her pregnancy. She's already got signs of preeclampsia again....and she's only 3-4 months...


----------



## jessicaftl

I usually end up sharing soda with dh, kids rarely ever get it, but sometimes I let them have a couple sips. Good job using self control, so important. I imagine you'll get down the protein ratio that works for you soon enough. I've had good luck with fruits for my sweet tooth, but now that we're headed into winter you'd be better off getting frozen fruit. Maybe making a smoothie with fruit, plain yogurt, a non-dairy milk, maybe peanut butter? A smoothie actually sounds kind of good right now, too lol.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Soda!!! Oh my goodness. I never drink it.
However; last few weeks, once a week, I pick up a Coke... Words taken out of my mouth... definitely heaven. Haha

Thanks ladies. Yes, I hope we all have a good last stretch and that our aches and pains let up a bit.

So... Last night I had a vivid dream of going to the washroom and loosing my mucus plug..haha..even heard a huge "pop" and sure enough, there is was :rofl:

Now, with my other 2, I never "lost" my plug, and both labours my water did not break.
My first she came out with her waters, with my second I was in the water and had my waters broke for me a few minutes before she came.

Maybe I'm over thinking it .. but because I never experienced it I wonder what it will be like. I wonder if it'll happen at night while I sleep or while I'm out.. silly thing to think about..but obviously I'm thinking about it more than I think I am if I'm dreaming about it. Lol


----------



## StarGazerRose

We're getting hit with Tropical Storm weather right now ... Bleh.... last month it was on the coast and now we're getting hit from the other side, up through the south.

this morning, I brought up my cramps to the doc and she agreed they are probably BHs.... and sure enough when i got home ... cramp and i was bending over from the weight my belly just gained. So yup.... 
Talked with a friend this morning and she said that the storm is gonna bring on a few more too. I've just noticed them getting a bit stronger.

Docs said that I can gain 10 lbs and still be fine.... 1lb a week. And I'm measuring a little ahead as I have the whole time. (A week and a few days.) measured 32. And if I suddenly gain more they'll do a growth scan -- and i pointed out I have one next week cause of the GD. She's like "ah ok"

And tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and in the mid-lower 70's.


----------



## jessicaftl

ss - mm, I love a Coke once in awhile, too! I buy the imported ones with real sugar though, they almost burn my throat going down but sooo good to have lol. As for the plug, I have always lost mine a few weeks before labor, so it's usually never anything for me. My midwife told me there was a connection between the sleeping hormone (pregnancy brain having a hard time remembering what it's called) and the start of labor, which rang true for me as my water broke at night with my third. It's seriously like a huge gush of water, not like peeing yourself, either. I had to wear a pad until I got to the hospital haha.

Star - Yeah I've been watching the hurricane news on the weather channel website. Good that you got the BH figured out. Sounds like your appointment went well, too. Can't wait to hear how your scan went, I am admittedly jealous of getting to see your baby again lol. 

Hope everyone is doing okay! I started taking a different prenatal today and my tummy is feeling a bit yucky. I'm going to give it another week and then start my raspberry leaf tea regimen. Hard to believe I'll be 33 weeks tomorrow, due date is coming up really fast!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah so far everything seems to be going swimmingly. Just have to report my numbers and i think i'll be good for these next two months!
I ate a high carb frozen meal, and my number is 103 .... so weird ....

My mom sent me a site that is the Kato diet! We're gonna make some Pumpkin Creme Pie's and some Chocolate Pecan Bark


----------



## jessicaftl

Maybe it had lots of fat and protein to help balance out the carbs?? I'm pretty hungry myself. Anything pumpkin is good, lol, I might not be way big into the pumpkin spice craze but I do enjoy fall flavors so much.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm not big on all the pumpkin spice craze, but pumpkin pie is my THING. I try to make it every year. But i'm gonna have to watch what i have for the meal this year... Luckily Turkey is "free"!!!! LOL I'm hoping I can get away with a lot more than I'm thinking. I'll have to portion stuff better, and space out when i eat it.

Baby is moving all around today. I felt hiccups up high today, that was weird. And a lot of kicking/punching/turning. Baby is still staying mainly on the right, but every so often hits the left side.


----------



## jessicaftl

Mine lies kind of like a shrimp with their feet outstretched under my left side. And I also love pumpkin pie. Turkey isn't one of my favorites, and it is such a hassle to do, so this year I had planned to cook two whole chickens instead, one is a new recipe I am going to do a trial run for in the next few weeks. Since it'll just be dh and our kids this year (which is usually what it is), I still end up making a lot of food. This time around I plan to freeze some up so we'll have some meals for when baby is here. As for desserts, I always end up doing a cheesecake, a couple pumpkin pies, an apple pie, and usually something like muffins or a cranberry cookie or bread. Mmm, food. I know I'll have all that food on a plate and end up eating 1/4 of it :haha:.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Haha

We stopped trying to hit both families cause it's too much on us. Hubby's family usually meets at his Brothers .... They moved over an hour away and we've never been there...(and that's not even their house, they are staying at SIL's dad's til theirs is built, which puts them even farther away) My parents are only 20ish mins away, but we end up meeting at my Aunts who is about the same in the opposite direction. 
I think this year, if people want to see me they'll have to come to me LOL (i doubt that is how it will work out but whatever) Our how is too small to host both families, so we're gonna have to figure something out.

Next year with baby, things will probably be about the same. We'll hit one family one year and the other the next. And if they want to see us on the opposite year then they'll have to come to the house before we head out.

Christmas we usually try to hit Hubby's parents house cause MIL makes ribeye, and Hubby can't turn that down. So we meet with my family on Christmas Eve or the day after.


----------



## jessicaftl

I don't really have any family, and definitely none around where I live. Dh family is all over other states, but we generally just stay home, and like you, our house is small, so it'll just be us. I don't mind, I know when my kids are all older and eventually if they have their own families they'll end up coming to me anyway lol. 

I'll still end up making a ton of food and feeling miserable over it, all I hope for is that I do not go into labor during this event if for some reason this one wants to make an early appearance.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm sure that things will start to escalate for me too... I hope that I don't feel too miserable.


----------



## jessicaftl

Are you planning to do any cooking/baking for any of it?


----------



## Sushai

Getting so hungry reading about all this food! 

Got a call from the hospital yesterday saying my thyroid isn’t coping and I’ve been put back onto thyroxine (had half my thyroid removed 9yrs ago). Also had to get a blood test done today at the hospital to check for any antibodies that I may have developed that may affect the babies. Guess I’ll find out what’s going on next week at my ob appointment. 
I’ve had a constant lower back pain and pelvic pressure today. So sick of all these aches and pains, I’m really getting to the point that I just want these babies out! But at the same time I really don’t want them in NICU so kinda have to put up with all these awful symptoms.


----------



## MrsDuck

Omg I had a lot of reading to do. Everyone is ill in my house and feeling sorry for ourselves haha

Sorry everyone is suffering with pains and tiredness and ms is creeping back in for some, I just keep trying to tell myself ‘not for much longer’ but I loved your expressions dove, ‘I’m too old for this shit’ haha me too, I certainly feel my age this pregnancy


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jess I'm not sure what we'll be making or doing this year for the holidays... So right now i think we're just gonna play it by ear.

Hubby was cleaning yesterday and noticed we have a roof leak in the attic .... URGH! 
He took a video of it... So during the heavy rain it was a steady drip. We're hoping that it is only an issue with the rain. But he's needing it to dry out so they can inspect it a little more. But .... it's more than a simple roof repair too. One of the boards that run across the top of the house is cracked O_O

These finger pricks are starting to bother me. I turned the dial down two notches. But they hurt well after the prick. I really wish i could stab my arm or something instead of my fingers :(

I've been looking for a planner that i can either print or buy ... and none that i have found seem to be anything i want to use. and $40 is just too much to put into the system i have been using and throw away half the book cause they don't start in January.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!

Sushai - hope you can get your thyroid meds worked out! Sucks when you're so close to the end and feeling so bleh about it all :/. Hopefully antibodies are okay as well. I am rh negative so hospitals make a big deal out of it with me, but dh is also A neg and this is definitely our last. As for the food, I'll send you some virtual snacks hehe.

MrsDuck - I am almost to that mindset of "almost done, get this baby out". I hope your household feels better soon, being sick sucks!

Star - our roof is shot as well, and we have an older vinyl roof, so the entire thing will likely have to be replaced. The lumber underneath where we think is leaking is going to have to be replaced as well, if not a lot more. I hope you guys are able to repair it asap, especially with all that rain and storm you get from hurricanes and such. Sorry about the pricks, I can't really help you there either. 

Afm, luckily this message got saved because my power went out right in the middle of typing. 33 weeks today! Only a few more until full term and so close to the end. I sure feel tired a lot more easily and I waddle everywhere. Dh still compliments the way I look so that helps a bit, but I really do feel like a whale at this point. It's starting to get so cold in the mornings, I actually put on pants this morning to stay comfortable under my blanket until the heater came on.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sushai -- Ew... I'm sorry you are going through all that Thyroid stuff. But at least it's almost over, and things should work their way back to normal with that soon (right?)

I'm not exactly at the point of "get this baby out" ... but i am finding it hard to sit up in my work chair -- i'm seriously about to move my monitors to the edge of the desk so i can see what is on them. I'm only comfortable when leaning back since baby keeps sticking their butt up on my rib, and when they move around other areas hurt while sitting up.

[One thing I _do_ like about the new forums, is i can type something.... forget that i was typing and it saves it if I refresh the page!]


----------



## dove830

StarGazerRose said:


> Jess I'm not sure what we'll be making or doing this year for the holidays... So right now i think we're just gonna play it by ear.
> 
> Hubby was cleaning yesterday and noticed we have a roof leak in the attic .... URGH!
> He took a video of it... So during the heavy rain it was a steady drip. We're hoping that it is only an issue with the rain. But he's needing it to dry out so they can inspect it a little more. But .... it's more than a simple roof repair too. One of the boards that run across the top of the house is cracked O_O
> 
> These finger pricks are starting to bother me. I turned the dial down two notches. But they hurt well after the prick. I really wish i could stab my arm or something instead of my fingers :(
> 
> I've been looking for a planner that i can either print or buy ... and none that i have found seem to be anything i want to use. and $40 is just too much to put into the system i have been using and throw away half the book cause they don't start in January.

There are quite a few apps, take a look!


----------



## jessicaftl

I'm not quite there either, but I know I will soon. I'm getting super irritable about anything already lol. And I know that feeling of baby in the ribs, I definitely have to keep decent posture or else it is uncomfortable.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Dove -- you are talking about the planner right? I use my phone for some things, but i like to write it down stuff for the day. I use my phone for a "monthly" overview, but miss quite a few things that aren't repeatable (like certain bills that _never_ due on the same day) 
I'm super cheap ...so if i have to pay for the app i won't use it, or have to pay more than $40 i don't touch it. Most of the planners I got were either on sale or i justified paying that much. 
Another issue i have is I loose interest in the layout quickly. So I'll probably end up making my own where the layout is different every week... Til i really find one that I like.

Jess -- The irritation is *definitely *here .... I am getting mad and short tempered at nearly everything! LOL I have to stop, take a deep breath and then attempt the task again. I was about to throw my phone across the room cause it wouldn't connect to charge (not that that would have done anything but bust the wall, get me fired, possibly injure myself, mess up the computer ..... i can go on haha (the phone has a new case so i doubt the phone would be hurt, but I was about to bend it in half))


----------



## jessicaftl

I use regular notebooks for journals and planning, and my phone for notifications. And I know what you mean about the irritability. My kids have been driving me nuts the past few days. Dh is usually really good at calming me down and getting me to think first. I remember when I had an iphone it was nothing but problems with charging, and I went to cables like crazy because they're such bad quality. Dh wanted to drive a nail through his before he returned it (lmao). I'm not usually this bad off with my moods either, so I know it's pregnancy and feeling tired in my body and just to that point where I want to relax and can't.


----------



## StarGazerRose

My phone normally charges quite well, it just has it's moments... Today i got it down to 1% and it's still on, another day it can be 18% and cut off. I don't get it but that's what it does. I was just so pissed cause Hubby called to tell me something and it cut off in the middle of his explanation.

Anyways .....
9 Weeks to go!!! O_O I can't believe it's that close! 

That also means 9 weeks of this stupid diet!!!! 
I already told Hubby i want a cake in my hospital bag! :haha: 
I found a cereal that has _just_ over my limit for the serving size (and just i mean like 1 point) So i rationed myself out a few snack bowls and bringing them for Breakfast and a snack. I'm not a huge cereal person, but i've been looking for something that i'll actually eat -- finger food really -- to make me feel like i'm eating something and getting full off it (cause such small portion) Btw ... cereal portion 3/4 cup! LOL it's amazing how LITTLE that is!
I got all the stuff to make my Kato Banana Nut Muffins. So i'll probably make that in the next few days. Waiting on my Bananas to "die" some more.
Read the Pumpkin Pie can while at the store -- I SO can have some regular pie, so i'm gonna be making that!
Bought a few more lunch snacks (which i always fail at finding something that holds me long enough to make it through dinner)


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy 31 weeks star, glad you are finding stuff you can eat and I love wanting a cake in your hospital bag haha

Gosh where are the weeks going aaagh I'm starting to get a little scared about getting this little critter out eeek! 
I had a busy weekend of school kids birthday parties and a busy morning of food shopping and washing, I'm now just having a little catchup before off to pick up dd from school.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks Mrs.Duck! So crazy how fast everything is going! Someone asked me when I started showing...and i'm like :shrug: I'm too close to it, maybe last month? :haha:

Went shopping with my list of foods, so that helped. Tried not to buy the store out. Testing trying things.
Found that I can have Hamburger Helper (certain ones) So I bought a few more and had that for dinner last night. And bought some wheat spaghetti to try out. 

I did well getting sorta caught up on dishes. I have a few plates left and random bowls. So the Kitchen is semi "neater"

Hubby talked with his dad about our roof. Says it seems like a easy fix, just need to dry it out, and tar it up, might need some new shingles. 
Also ... We're removing the gutters!!!!!! *throws confetti* OMG Such a relief! We have too many freakin trees!!! They are ALWAYS full, even if you clean them the day before. We're leaving the ones over the doors but the rest are coming down!!!


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!

MrsDuck - I am so anxious about labor, but I know I can do it, I did it three times before, so hopefully we'll all have smooth deliveries and we'll soon have our little ones out with us! Sounds like you're pretty busy, hope you are getting some relaxing time in there as well :)

Star - Yaay, happy 31 weeks! Sounds like you have an apple phone, lol, mine did that stuff as well. It was so frustrating, I remember it well. As for the cereal, if you mean like the boxed stuff, that stuff doesn't last long at all, at least for me, I'd go crazy eating just that for breakfast. I think the only time I end up eating cereal is for a treat. Hope you can get your roof done up soon, we will have to wait until we've saved up enough to fix ours, which will cost a few thousand dollars. And woohoo for getting caught up on dishes, anything is better than nothing, right??

Afm, my weekend was rather uneventful, dh worked Saturday and yesterday we did relaxed and did basic house cleaning. I didn't get to vacuum so I'll likely be doing that today or tomorrow, depending on how I feel. Tomorrow is my midwife appointment and I am a bit anxious to hear what she will say about the iron stuff, since I stopped taking the one that she recommended. We'll see how it goes, because I'm taking an iron supplement in my prenatal now, which is better than nothing. Only a few more days and I'll be starting the raspberry leaf tea. Baby is constantly lying with their butt in my right rib and head down near my left hip, squirming and squiggling constantly.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Oooo Baby kicked my rib last night ](*,)
I was when i was half awake, dealing with my arm hurting and had to pee, trying to get back to sleep was almost impossible.

My ultrasound is Wednesday! I'm SO anxious about this one. I can't wait to see how little one is doing! I mean i know they are fine, they've been moving enough. Probably like me -- can't sit still to save my life! haha 
I'm hoping that everything is in the right percentage for growth and stuffs. Baby constantly measuring the same "overage" each visit, so i honestly don't think that's bad.

Yeah I got iphones.... We got them to help Hubby's parents who (sadly) got new phones waaaay before us. I was wanting a Galaxy when we were looking, but getting the same phone was a top priority, so yeah.... And it hasn't totally died yet, so we'll probably have them until they stop working. No one does a decent trade in anymore, so it's not worth switching out.

I'm getting a little anxious about the end ... I've listened to quite a lot of what you ladies are saying. Most of it doesn't "bother" me, but I've not been there to know anything yet. So we'll see. I just know that it's coming, and my life is about to change!


----------



## jessicaftl

Mine is liking sticking their butt up high in my rib, just like dd did and it makes it uncomfortable a lot of the time, plus since dh is rather tall and I'm not I have a short torso and our babies tend to be long, so I'm anxious to see just how long this one will be! Hope you weren't too uncomfortable from the rib kick, mostly what does it for me is when they start flipping around and squirming it's almost nauseating, like they beat on my stomach or something lol. 

Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound, I hope you get some pics! 

As for phones, we ended up waiting until our contracts were up with Sprint and ditching them entirely, buying outright through a smaller company and it's about half the monthly price we were paying. We did get Galaxy phones and at first I wasn't sure how I'd like the change but it's been worth it for us. Dh and I text constantly (at least when he's on break or something) so we agreed to stick to a phone where we would be able to continue that. 

Everyone is going to have different experiences, first labors are generally the longest, but that doesn't mean they'll be super long. I think if you look at how your mother was with hers that'll be a better indicator for how you will be. Don't wait until you're in active labor to pack a bag like I did, either. I've had second degree tearing with all my other labors, and the stitches were annoying. I tried so many methods to "induce" myself but nothing worked, castor oil gave me the runs during labor last time, so I wouldn't recommend that one. Sex or orgasms never brought it on for me, or walking, or certain foods. I found the best thing that worked for me was the raspberry leaf tea, but it's more for 'toning' your uterus than bringing on labor, and I went from pushing for 45 minutes to three pushes the last two times with it, so it seemed like it worked for me last time, plus it tastes okay. Staying active as long as I can during pregnancy certainly helped recovery a lot as well. That pp recovery is probably the least talked about but so very important. I imagine you'll be just fine, for sure a transition with it being your first though. I know most of us will be here as well if you have questions about it.


----------



## StarGazerRose

My mom only mentioned "not to have a 'ME' " is now how you don't tear... and I've know about the scratching her since i was little (one of those things you NEVER live down...) So i'll _might _ask her some questions closer to time --- _might_.... idk Things have changed in the past 30 years, so ...*shrug*
I'm still aiming for a natural-ish birth. But that still all depends on exactly how i handle contractions and how big baby is.

I definitely felt a leg (the top part of it at least) pressing out this morning. was weird, I'm pretty sure that's what it was. Around 2 inches maybe, harder near one side (thinking that was the butt). Which .... thinking about it even more leads to the kicking in the ribs making more sense.
Apparently there still is plenty of space in there, since baby is sticking to the right side still. 
The little butt moves to the middle every so often, which gives my rib a break from the pressure, but it doesn't last long. 

I'm glad that I have some veteran mom's on here to ask questions. It's nice to have someone to chat with. 
My one pregnant friend has been helpful too, but i don't want to bother her a ton right now since she's supposed to be delivering soon and then will have her own to tend to. (Her C-Section date is the 19th! She's due beginning of Nov) 
I've been trying to read up on things -- get some up-to-date information too. 
I need to review a few of the natural birth exercises and such. I haven't had a chance to find an exercise ball...


----------



## jessicaftl

My parents always teased me about being born with meconium in my mouth, but really it's a dangerous thing. I won't lie contractions hurt a lot at the end, and for me I felt like I needed to push out the biggest turd (tmi lmao) ever. Active labor is when things get really intense and I would definitely be prepared for it with whatever methods you can find. Breathing methods kind of go out the window for me at that point, I end up watching the clock and the seconds ticking by super slow with the intense pain, but when it hurts that bad you know it's almost done. 

Finding the feet is how I find the legs, because I can feel the little ankle bones or heels when they poke out the left side. This one still seems content on lying like a shrimp or turning face inward with butt in my ribs like dd did. 

I don't know many other moms my age, most are grandparents or childless. So this is the place I go to read and chat with other moms. I am in a few breastfeeding groups on fb, but I don't post there much. 

My morning seems like it's been flying by for some reason. I did manage to get on the treadmill and do up a minimal lunch, had a small treat of a few sandwich cookies and now I am relaxing while my oldest is doing schoolwork and the little ones make a blanket fort lol.


----------



## Sushai

I feel for all you ladies that have babies hanging out under your ribs. I was feeling like this a week ago but now I’m not in so much discomfort. I don’t know if babies have dropped or maybe their just lying in weird positions that don’t let them to climb up so high. 

Star good luck at your ultrasound on Wednesday. How exciting that you’ll get to see baby again though. 

Jessica I totally agree with first labours being the longest. With my first I started getting contractions on a saturday and my waters finally broke on a Tuesday. By the end of it I was beyond exhausted from not having slept the previous two nights. Also the pain is definitely something else towards the end. I ended up screaming out for a c-section to get him out as I just couldn’t deal with it anymore lol it was too late at that point for anything. 
Ouch on your second degree tears! I only had a small scratch which required like two stitches with my first and I was terrified of using the loo afterwards can’t imagibe dealing with a much bigger tear. 

Afm, I’m now at the point where I’m so over being huge and tired all the time. Mostly the fatigue is bothering me. I’ve become so lazy, I just don’t have the energy or the want to do anything. I’ve got a massive pile of clothes waiting for me to iron them and I really can’t be bothered. Honestly can’t wait for this Friday’s appointment with my ob to discuss and plan my birth for the girls. I need a date to countdown towards as it’s just so hard knowing my due date but it not really mattering as they will be here well before then just don’t know roughly when. I do know if an induction or c section is required we will book it in this Friday.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Sushai, I'm so excited for your appointment. I hope it goes well. I hope you're feeling better.

Star, I hope the roof really is an easy fix. Sorry about the finger pricks. Have a great u/s on Wednesday!

I had my u/s yesterday. Head is down, he's curleud up and has his feet under my ribs.
I'm 33 weeks Wednesday. He's measuring 5.5 pounds already. Ekk.

I also had to go to emergency yesterday. Yesterday morning (early) I woke up to aspirating some stomach acid. It was so scary!
I could hardly breathe..and coughed hard, brought up vile and phlem (sorry TMI) for about 2 hours. Slightly calmed but it stayed around so I went after my U/S. While at hospital started to have contractions about every 15 minutes. They didn't get worse or more progressive.
The Doc that saw me was really good. She called the midwife to tell her everything and to tell her that I wanted to go home...not to go in to see her. She as happy with that. Things did not progress so I'm happy for that.
Now, I have to watch for signs of pnemonia today/tomorrow. Good chance it'll happen though. So frustrating! Has anyone else experienced this while pregnant?


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - luckily second degree aren't too bad, if I get the water birth I'm going for this time around maybe I'll tear less?? I can't wait to see how your appointment goes. Sorry you're feeling so tired, I feel lazy myself, so I rest when I can. Just like we were talking about a bit ago about the last month seeming to crawl on haha. We're all feeling like this together at least! I'm also procrastinating on house work, :oops:.

ss - Sorry about your chest issues! I've not dealt with pneumonia while preg, but my dh is prone to pneumonia and it is really hard on your body, can't even imagine what it's like with diminished lung capacity and being pregnant. I get really strong contractions when I'm stressed out, so I know it can happen, so happy they calmed down, and happy early 33 weeks! 

afm - midwife appointment is this evening. I want dh there but I think it'll be better if he stays home with the little ones. I just hate having to drag them out of the house for two/three hours in the car. It's supposed to be hot here today, too. I think the only thing keeping me feeling sane is regular exercise, but it's getting difficult to manage. I remember having to taper off the amount in the last couple of weeks last time because I was just so sore in the hips. So far the hip pain isn't as bad yet, but it's getting there and my muscles are tired from keeping moving. Hard to say if it's because of my iron levels being low, but I don't feel any of those symptoms except maybe rapid heartbeat when I'm on the move. Fingers crossed for my numbers to go up a bit by the end of the month.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sorry ladies, I've been trying to work on work this morning (sorta) and come up with ideas for my planner -- youtube and pinterest/google.... Just wanna find something exciting, quick/easy but functional.

*Sushai *-- I hope your appointment goes well too. I'm super excited about mine. I feel like it's my 18 week scan all over again! haha 

*SS Momma *-- Nice that you got to see your LO!!! 
I've only had coughing spells which result in me having reflux. The nurse the last visit was explaining why i should get the Flu shot (I swear they try to scare you into getting the shots and all those crazy vaccinations) I hope that things clear up for you, or stay non-threatening.

Hubby and FIL are gonna look and work on the roof Wednesday morning. So i hope they finish up before we have to be at the hospital for the u/s (I'm gonna have to remind him a million times since Hubby is home all day and doesn't think of stuff as frequently as I do)

I think the little feet have found their way more and more to my side. I have to put my hand on my belly... i can't tolerate when they push out and I don't try to "hold them in" I think it hurts worse when i don't.

And discovered how 2 hours stuck in traffic and having BH is NOT FUN!!! Urgh Trying to not whine about it, but sitting cramped in a car just doesn't help when you are going under 20mh Oh and it's in the construction zone so there isn't anywhere to pull off, and i'm stuck in the middle lane ... yeah Yesterday just didn't end well.


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - I get the opposite from my midwife, they're pretty anti-vaccination which is not something I agree with, my family always gets their flu shot. Last year there were a lot of deaths, something like 80% of the child deaths were unvaccinated, so it's definitely not something to mess around with. As for the bh, they can be worse and more frequent if you're dehydrated, so for those long commutes it might help to have some extra water, although you'll have to pee as soon as you stop lol. I hope your roof is fixable easily! 

I'm a bit jealous you guys are getting late scans of your LO(s), it's all so exciting. This one seems quite active, especially when listening to my other kids make a bunch of noise. I'm almost afraid of how big they're going to be, but I'm sure it'll be okay in the end. I'm really trying to add in more iron to my diet instead of having to rely on pills, so I have beans going in my crockpot (they smell so good) and I'll make up some cornbread for dh and the kids before I go down to my appointment tonight.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm not against getting vaccines. I think many of them have their purpose -- and why so many ailments have not come back. (And why that generation that is failing to vaccinate are ending up with now rare ailments and diseases and spreading them again) 
But I've never gotten the flu shot. The only thing I've ever gotten was an upper respiratory infection when I used to live with my parents in their old decrepit house... Only heat was kerosene gas heater and small space heaters. When I moved out I was fine, I hardly get sick like that any more. The most i get are those stupid change-of-weather allergies.

The other one they keep pushing on me, I just don't see how it will protect the baby since it's not even a real vaccination. Then, they've already confused me by saying that everyone else needed to get it and not me, then just me, and now what it can lead to if i don't get it .... so I don't know what the heck! Then I read an article put out by a doctor stating that it doesn't do anything and that its just something else to push on to confused, sleep-deprived pregnant women.

<trying not to sound like a rant -- i retyped most of this lol >

Man i think i'm more excited about this u/s than the other!!! I just hope that I get pictures!!!! I wanna show it to them one day and be like ---- that right there.... is you kicking me! 
So don't wanna do work cause i wanna sit here and doodle ideas and stuff down.


----------



## jessicaftl

Well, I'm not sure what other vaccination they're pushing on you. The only other one you generally get at the end of pregnancy is the tdap one which helps protect baby from pertussis and protects from tetanus. Unless you're rh negative then they'll also push the rhogam shot. 

Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound, I also hope you get pics! They look so different from the anatomy scan I think you might be surprised. They're starting to chub out at this point so it's really hard to see much.


----------



## MrsDuck

star I hope all goes well at your u/s and I hope you get some good pics.

Jessica I hope your midwife appt goes well tonight. Funny you should mention baby moving lots when there is a lot of noise, my baby was going mad at the kids party at the weekend, literally having it's own party in there. I agree with your theory on excercise, I feel much better after getting my walking in

Sushai you are definitely not lazy, you are carrying 2 babies, I'm struggling enough doing suff with only one in there and good luck for Friday wher you will at least have a date to work towards and can prepare yourself 

ss yay for a good u/s and wow 5.5lbs eeek! Sorry you had a scare and I hope the pnemonia stays away

afm I feel like a new woman today, I've woken up without back or hip pain, it has been relentless for the past week, I haven't been able to even put socks on and today nothing, must have been the position the baby was laying. I've cleaned out the animals and I'm currently cooking up some food for the freezer for after baby is here. I suppose I best not overdo things though


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah the tdap .... I'm on the fence with that one. On one hand I don't get how it helps baby, the other i get what they are saying, on another (someone else's cause i'm out of hands) they keep telling me that everyone around me has to get it, and then just me, and not them.... so I'm confused.
I read two articles about it saying that it doesn't do anything.... a friend who is all about vaccinating and she didn't get it... She's the one who directed me to articles to read.
If Hubby has to get it, we'll have to pin him down cause he won't go himself. And i can't explain it to him well enough for me to convince him to get it.
So idk ....

So now that more people at work know i'm pregnant I get to hear stories -- i knew that i wasn't going to be able to avoid them too much longer. I mean 7 months and everyone wants to say something or ask you questions.

I'm staving this morning! I already ate my breakfast, I'm about to dive into this cashew bag.

5 hours!!!! :happydance:
I'm hoping that baby cooperates and doesn't kick the wand and run from it like they have the doppler. Gotta call hubby and hope that he isn't in the middle of something at 2. I only gave myself an hour to get to the hospital, not enough time to pick him up, so he has to meet me there.


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - I've had those times as well, where I wake up and practically forgotten I'm carrying a huge load in front of me, LOL. I plan to do what you're doing with freezer meals next month, such a great idea it is! I hope your aches stay at bay :)

Star - I try to stay away from google when it comes to anything because it can be from anyone with an agenda. Suffice it to say, dh was the one who got the shot and I did as well, I just don't want to risk it, especially with other kids around. Of course it is always your choice! As for other people, they're always going to have their own opinion on how your labor will go or what kind of baby you'll have... no one ever comes up to me or touches me, thankfully, I think it's the look I give off, and dh is usually with me and he can look pretty intimidating. I hope you ate those cashews haha. Can't wait to hear how your u/s went!

Afm, I had my appointment last night and it went pretty well. My blood pressure was back down to like 90/64, baby is measuring at 33 weeks, mw thinks it was likely because she measured this time instead of her student last time or even just baby's position, so I'm just happy I'm not measuring a week and a half ahead again. We also talked about the iron stuff and likely I'll have to get iron infusion through IV so that I can have my out of hospital birth. Sadly the consult is like two hours drive from me, so it'll be a bit of a trek. I got the hear baby's hb, which was typical 144-150 range, as they were sleeping and in the usual shrimp position. I also scheduled all my next appointments for November, and next time I think I'm going to have the group b strep culture done, so here's hoping that comes out negative!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Alright!!!! Are you ready for this??? :happydance:

Overall visit went well!
Baby is measuring at 5lbs 2 ounces. Tummy is a little big, but they said that's from the GD. All other measurements are good and in range. And they estimated that baby will be around 8lbs when born -- which is right around what Hubby was and I was 7 something.
Doctor is happy with how baby looks and is moving around.
Heartbeat measured under 140 .... somewhere in the upper 130's but beating well. Strong little heart just a pumping away!
I think I got an accidental sneak peak of what baby is (while they were measuring fluid) but i'm not 100% sure....since there is a lot of "other" stuff on the screen that I can't figure out. But it's still a baby so that's all that matters!!!
Blood pressure was a bit high :( But I think it's cause i was so anxious about seeing baby.

As for my glucose numbers, she told me that i'm actually cheating myself by not getting all the carbs i can -- some of my snacks were pure "free" and i should be aiming at getting the allotted carbs too. Plus eating protein with each meal as well. So i'm doing well, just need to eat more :haha: SOo..... I'm actually going to aim for being over, and that should keep me in range and still full.


And for the Special Feature.....

Spoiler: Baby Pictures


----------



## jessicaftl

Lovely pics, Star! I am happy you got some pics and the 4d scan (woohoo). Sounds like your appointment went well, too, I hope you didn't get too spoiled by genitals if that is indeed what you saw. As for your diet, it seems like you're doing just fine and that the option for more carbs is there.

afm - Almost 34 weeks, and according to insurance, full term is 37, so as long as I make it that far and my iron is okay I can have my water birth.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks!
We got a ton more pictures (15 in total but a few look the same), but those two are my favs! The doctor seemed to know how to change the scope/depth of the scan, so she got MUCH better ones than the nurse.
I'm very pleased that things are going well. I'm hoping that as long as I can keep things up that i'll end up having a vaginal birth like i want!

Happy 34 Jess! I have no doubt that you'll make it to 37! I hope you get your water birth like you want.


----------



## jessicaftl

I'm sure I'll make it, too, and woohoo lots of pics! I have never had a 4d scan, and dh thinks they look kind of odd. I really hope you also get a vaginal birth, I don't see why you wouldn't, though. Are you planning to do anything like the leaf tea or did you get signed up for some classes??


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm not a tea person... so i won't be doing that. I need to look in to some exercises that will help with all that jazz. I've fallen off the bandwagon of my kegels, so i'll probably start focusing on doing those a lot more in these coming weeks. 

I think cause i have the pregnancy medicaid they automatically do that stuff. Cause from the initial quote i was given for how things are billed, all ultrasounds aren't apart of the payment set up. But idk if i'll be able to get it next time round or not..... we'll see.
But exciting none the less!


----------



## jessicaftl

YEah with the medicaid I have here in Oregon, they won't allow me to have another ultrasound unless it's required by my midwife for some reason. I had one late term one done with my dd because I was going past 42w and they wanted to make sure everything was okay with the placenta and baby size. So unless I go super late again this time, which I doubt because dates had to have been off last time, I won't get another scan unless it's private. I don't mind though, I get to live vicariously through all of you guys that way haha. 

As for the tea, it's definitely a preference thing, not many people I know are tea drinkers. I don't do caffeine or coffee, so I generally have the herbal teas, and if I really want something coffee flavored I'll have some ice cream or something lol. 

For kegals I was told if I can stop peeing mid-stream then I'm probably okay. 

I still haven't packed a bag yet, knowing me I'll wait until the last minute like always lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Maybe since mine is through a hospital branch that's why? I don't know.....Can't answer for other states, NC is it's own beast of crazy.
Things were so different when I was born so I haven't even asked my mom. But I wasn't expecting any more anyways, so i get at least 1 more (14th of Nov) (maybe another if I make it near my due date)

I've tried every kind of tea (from sweet to English -- made and prepared by the British) and I just don't like it. So yeah it's definitely an acquired taste.

I made a list of what I want to take with me.to the hospital ... (even included the cake!!! :haha: )
Trying to be practical, thinking of what i actually will use/need there.
My mom gave me a bag that she said i could use for a diaper bag, so that might actually end up being the hospital bag -- provided i can remember where i threw it *eye roll*

Baby is so active! I'm sure that they've moved from the position they were yesterday during the scan.
Doctor told me that in the next few weeks that baby should get more confined. And i was like .... as active as this little one is i'm pretty sure i'll be calling if they don't move in some way.


----------



## Sushai

Star I’m so glad your scan went so well. Those baby pictures are so cute! You can really see baby’s face so well! 

Jessica where has the time gone? Can’t believe you’re almost 34 weeks, you’ll be doing a birth announcement in no time!

Afm, I’m so over it!!! I’m beyond uncomfortable and in pain. My hips and whole pelvic area are so sore. 
Today I have my ob appointment and will be doing my birth plan, I can’t wait! Plus we’ll be scheduling in a date if it’s necessary. I’m so done but I know I have to deal with it all a bit longer as I really want babies to not need any nicu time once they are here.


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - it's crazy here, the medicaid really doesn't care for out of hospital births and put so many restrictions on all of it. With my last pregnancy it took until I was about 20 weeks for them to sort it all out and get it so I actually had coverage. This time I pushed them about it over the phone by saying it was emergent status and that seemed to work. Yes those last few weeks baby is so very confined in there it's uncomfortable lol. I'm about there now.

Sushai - it is so weird, I know I'll go past 40 weeks, but if I had the baby in three weeks they'll be full term. I hear you on the hip pain, do you have SPD? I googled my pains and that's what I found for myself. I can't even imagine having the extra from twins, so I hope the next month flies by for you. I can't wait to hear about your birth plan! Fingers crossed for a smooth delivery and everything.


----------



## Sushai

Jessica I absolutely have spd. I get it with every pregnancy and it’s pretty much guaranteed as after having my first my symphisis pubis never went back to normal and the spacing between the bones has remained wider than normal. So it totally sucks. 
You never know, baby might surprise you and come before 40 weeks.


----------



## jessicaftl

My dad was adamant when I first announced to him that I'll go early, there is one week next month where my midwife has said she will be out of town and I joked I'll probably go then, so I'm really hoping I don't lol! 
So sorry about the spd, I don't think mine is that bad, but it's bad enough to hurt on the inside of my legs constantly when I'm up and moving. I actually had to get off the treadmill early today because my hips were aching badly. Are you in less pain when not pregnant at least??


----------



## dove830

I am battling SPD too, although I only had it in my last pregnancy, and now this one. I am in the "feeling sorry for myself" stage. Feels like something is constantly being pinched right by my tailbone. 60 days to go...one of the benefits of a planned C-section is being able to do a countdown that is accurate. 

Star--love your pics!
Sushai--I know you have it a million times worse than I do, but everything you are saying--I feel you, and I'm so sorry. 
Jessica--treadmill? My goodness woman, you are a machine....I don't even want to get up to go to the bathroom, lol....


----------



## Sushai

Jessica the spd hangs around for a few months post birth but it eventually disappears altogether, thank God! I don’t know how you’re managing going on a treadmill, all I wanna do is hang out on my couch lol. 

Dove I really hope the spd eases up for you once you deliver and that it doesn’t get worse in the meantime.


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - I hope you get some relief soon and can relax at least. Treadmill time is pretty limited at this point and to get my heartrate up and keep me sane, especially in these last few weeks. I don't do much walking on it now, about 20 minutes worth, but it's enough to help me feel better emotionally and physically.

Sushai - I am lazy for the most part, I just go really slow at stuff now. I'm glad your pain goes away not too long after babies will be born, we're all so close to the end now!

I think last time I had popped my tailbone out of place and it took months for me to be able to sit correctly, I think it happened when I pushed my dd out, so I'm hoping that I don't have to do that again. I really don't like having to push with my legs up against my chest, it feels so awkward having my cooch aimed like that, lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies!

I hate that so many of you are hurting :( I hope that it goes away soon after baby(ies) are born!

Jess -- I started out going through my OB, which is a branch of a hospital. I'm thinking next time I might see if they have a dedicated midwife that can accompany throughout instead of visiting through all the staff members of the branch. I have no clue who my doctor or my nurse will be until the day of. Which i kinda don't like.... But luckily i've liked most of them that i've met with, but it's possible to still have one that I haven't met.
It's good that you are sticking to the treadmill! I've been trying to stick to the stairs here at work. I have to take them slow, but i can still make them! I'm supposed to be getting up after each meal and walking 5-10 mins. I at least do that after lunch (mainly to go get more water/pee ... just take a breather from the computer)

Sushai & Dove -- Thanks! I'm so excited how those came out!

AFM -- Nights are getting rough. I can't sleep or get comfortable. Hubby doesn't believe me about my leg resembling RLS ... and that i try to stretch it out and move it around so that it feels more comfortable so it doesn't randomly move on me. My feet are swelling :( My left more than my right. Last night i slept with my feet on the footboard and tried to get comfortable that way [seemed to work] My arm is still bothering me, and i have a brace that I've been wearing on and off to help it out. I found that if i can get my elbow to pop that it helps some -- but it's hard to get it to pop, meaning that fingers go numb randomly and tingle/hurt occasionally. Bothers me the most when i have it bent (like using the phone or driving). Random pain is my Belly button... but as long as nothing brushes against my tummy i'm good.
Those are my pains ....
Braxton Hicks are starting to become more noticeable and higher. I'm trying to not "ow" during them. Mostly I say "ow" when baby moves and pushing out in places that are just truly painful....


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning everyone!!

Star - my midwife and OB are both across the street from the hospital, but I'm really hoping to avoid it because I have had some pretty bad experiences at this particular hospital. If for some reason I cannot deliver with my midwife I will be going to a hospital closer to where I live, in Salem. It's good to keep moving as long as you can, it really will help with pp recovery and even in labor. I remember my heart rate got up to 180 with my first labor and they had to put an oxygen mask on me because I wasn't breathing (lol), Being in better shape the last two times definitely helped! I hope you can keep up the stair going, even if it's minimal. I'm also having issues sleeping well the last few nights, for whatever reason. I feel for you there with the uncomfortableness of it all. If your BH get too strong, try drinking lots of water and relaxing for about 10/15 minutes, that usually helps! 

afm - woo, 34 weeks today! Sleep was terrible last night because I woke up hungry every other hour, again. So annoying. I get up, eat a light snack, lie back down and of course it takes about ten minutes to get comfortable and then I wake up again to my stomach growling. I feel like my body is just digesting all my food really fast. This weekend looks to be the last of the non-rainy weather we have for awhile, so we are going to grill and do a little outside stuff. Tbh, I'm looking forward to having some Greek salad dh asked me to make, lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Oooh yeah I've been waking up feeling hungry too. Probably not a good thing. I drink some water after peeing and then go back to bed. I try not to change my routine... minus the getting up a few times to pee....I try to eat breakfast when i get to work. If I have something i have to test before doing so if i do any earlier. I'm thinking these last few weeks i might have to up the time i test my fasting glucose and eat something.

mmm I know that I was trying to find "alternative" solutions for my carbs... but the bread my mom suggested reminds me of Rye >,< I hate rye bread. It's grainy and tough :( I'm having to pair it with ham to get the same kinda feeling with the meat to trick me into thinking it's the ham not the bread. I also have it lathered in mayo to mask some of the taste..... Sadly i only have 1 piece of meat, so it's not really helping a whole lot.
And for the remainder of my lunch carbs i have an apple sauce cup and i'll have to munch on some crackers to get to 45.... >,< -- It's not gonna be a good lunch, and i'm gonna starve before my snack time


----------



## jessicaftl

I'd be starving, lol. My breakfast alone is about 500-600 calories, then I am ravenous about an hour and a half later, so I have some cheese or if I'm feeling wild I'll have some eggs. I end up having another snack before lunch, but then I go awhile before having a snack mid-day (usually nuts and berries and more cheese) then I get dinner going and either have two helpings spread out over the evening or I'll have something small before bed. I still end up so hungry around midnight it's uncomfortable. The last few nights have been pretty rough for it, I think maybe the baby is going through a growth spurt. I actually have been feeling kind of weak, like I need to eat more, which also sucks. Weekends I generally get more food in me though. 

I like rye bread, but if you're trying to mask the flavor you should definitely add more meat, maybe cheese or a pickle? A sandwich sounds kind of good right now, but I'm sticking out for some chili leftovers at lunch time!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm not calorie counting so i can't tell you that but .... my breakfast and morning snack can only be 22g of carbs each. So if i eat something before getting to work, i'm gonna be starving well before my snack time at 10...and will have to eat way more than 2 string cheese packs (it's "free").
I have to also have some sort of protein with every meal and snack.
I'm gonna give that loaf to my mom ... I just don't like it enough to try it again. Plus i need more carbs that what it gives me (i need the 15 each slice, not 9)

Baby just literally zapped my energy. I took two steps and wanted to curl in a ball and sleep. Did that to me last night. Got to the kitchen and was like "do i have to move?"


----------



## jessicaftl

The energy drain is real in the last stretch, lol. I'm feeling particularly lazy right now, myself. I've been irritable all morning, kids have been driving me nuts with their attitude, and of course they pick up on my frustration and just get worse. It's definitely hormones because I'm not usually this way :/


----------



## StarGazerRose

Energy drain is worse when all i'm doing is waiting around ... Went to ask the IT guys for help, and they said they'd refresh it for me.... i haven't heard from them to tell me it's finished so i can get back to work. Stupid program.... I swear it hates me!

Mostly i'm tired and hungry. I usually have a snack on the way home cause Lunch being at 12(ish), snack around 3:30, and dinner near 7 .... i can't wait for food. Snacks are tracked, but i still try not to indulge in something. Usually a 15g snack or something alike.

There is a guy cleaning the fridge and has music playing on his phone... he's been at it for a few hours -- we have 2 fridges in the break room. I know 1 was pretty nasty idk about the other. It's been nice to hear music not on my computer.


----------



## Sushai

You guys!!! All this talk of food just makes me hungry lol

Just wanted to give a quick update. At my ob appointment I was scheduled in for a csection for 27 November, they wanted to do it the day before but it had already been booked for another twin mum. So just over 5 weeks to go that’s if babies don’t come sooner.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - omg that is so soon, it is getting so close and exciting... yaay :)


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aaah Sushai! How exciting!!
Will you the first mama to have the baby(ies) on this group?
Can't wait for updates!

AFM, I've been totally MIA but really struggling with SPD and my previous scars have made it a real issue!
Pretty much been on bed rest... Keep getting myself all worked up thinking the scars are going to rupture.
Was officially 7months yesterday and this baby is already bigger then his brothers! No concerns though so all good in that sense! 

Hope you are all well! I haven't quite read everything back...
Jess, can't believe you're nearly 35weeks! 
Star, sorry to hear you're calorie counting and I think i saw on previous chats you have GD? Or am I wrong?

xxxx


----------



## jessicaftl

I am anxious to see who goes first! I was just saying that I'll be full term in a couple weeks, but I'll likely go longer than that. I hope your scar pain goes away and that you aren't too tired. I think most of us are dealing with some degree of spd, so I feel for you there!


----------



## Sushai

I’m curious to see who goes first too. With me though, I won’t be going past the 27th November, so anytime from now til then. Hopefully not just yet though lol I really want to avoid having my babies in nicu. But if they end up needing it then they’ll need it. 

Buttercupbabi I’m so sorry your scars are making everything a lot more uncomfortable and painful. Glad to hear everything else is going well and that baby is doing good.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

I can't believe we all went from the 2 week wait to nearing the end date! 
I feel like it has gone SO QUICK! I dont feel ready at all haha 
I find out my date on the 21st Nov - countdown will start then

SPD is a b*tch!
Im so swollen and can barely walk - all part of the... fun? i guess!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies!

I hate that so many of you are dealing with SPD :( 

_Sushai _-- Nov 27th! Oh my goodness. You might be the first, although I can't say much about those on FB.... It's so exciting that you'll see your little ones so soon!

_Buttercup _-- Yeah I have GD :/ But so far things have been going well. My numbers are near perfect and She (dietitian) said I didn't have to keep track of my food except the week before my next appointment -- i'm gonna keep doing it so i don't forget ... Pregnancy brain is for real!!! I feel stupid half the time cause i'm always forgetting something. I get to see baby again in November, so we'll see what they say then. I think as long as I am a good girl and follow the carb numbers I was given then I'll be fine. I even found an ice cream bar with 13g of carbs! I was super excited about that. Since being surrounded by cookies and candy and cake ....I'm going mad! I've been craving sugar so bad I feel so crushed while walking through the stores.

AFM -- Hubby and I have made it through a lot more of our spare room! There is now a path from the one side to the other! So much stuff to sell .... SO MUCH!!! I'm actually quite glad that the pile to keep is smaller than the sell pile. Trying to let go of stuffed animals is tough :( But I'm doing it! I have _so many _clothes to get rid of! And the other half of the room is mainly large boxes, craft supplies and Christmas decorations. I'm hoping that the rest of it goes by quickly. 
It keeps raining the day Hubby and FIL want to work on the roof, but they at least bought the supplies to work on it. So i'm hoping we can get that fixed soon to get one more headache out of the way -- plus take down the extra gutters while they are up there too!
Weekend went decent for the most part. BH's are becoming more of a thing, Trying not to make a big deal out of them since i know they aren't (and they haven't been regular enough to measure, so that's good)
My friend had her baby on the 19th. Poor thing has Respiratory Distress Syndrome and is in the NICU. Over the weekend they took him off the little nose guard but still isn't breathing correctly. According to what I looked up, it's something that can last for a few hours to weeks before finally clearing up. For her sake i hope that's not the case!


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies!

Sushai - I imagine you or bdb would be the first to go, but she hasn't posted here or on fb in awhile so it's hard to say. I keep fingers crossed those little ones stay in as long as possible to avoid the nicu! 

buttercup - it does seem to have flown by, hehe. The 21st is so soon! I hope your swelling calms a bit.

Star - sorry I didn't have the chance to respond on Friday, I had a whole thing written out and then got distracted lol. Yaaay for cleaning! Sounds like you guys are making some good headway on your room. I also got rid of a lot of my old stuffed animals because I just didn't have room for them here, so I know what it's like having to minimalize. Here's to having some dry weather to get your roof done up, too. BH are annoying, they really can hamper so much. 

afm - What a busy weekend we had. Saturday we went on one of our grocery trips, but yesterday we took advantage of the decent weather and cleaned up a bit of the front yard while I vacuumed the entire house, and both cars. I'm really sore today, and last night I felt like I could collapse. Dh got on me for doing so much, but it felt kind of good to get the cars vacuumed out (they were soooo bad). A bonus too, found one of dd favorite little dinosaurs she lost months ago so we were all happy for that lol. Today I'll probably take it a bit easy.


----------



## Sushai

Star, thank you! It’s all so exciting knowing we are all so close to the end. Once one of us gives birth it’ll all go so quickly as everyone will just follow suit. I’m so sorry your bh are still making you uncomfortable. Glad to hear you got so much sorted in the spare room. Yay for baby gifts!

Jessica isn’t it great when you clean something out and you find a long lost something? I’m sure your dd was very pleased at seeing her dinosaur again. It’s also amazing how quickly our cars get dirty with kids. My son found half a McDonald’s burger the other day which was for my daughter, I don’t know how long it’s been hiding for though. 

Afm, we had downlights installed throughout the whole house on Saturday (62 to be exact) and the guys did a good job but left a huge amount of dust everywhere from making holes in the ceiling. We spent a good part of Saturday evening cleaning out and on Sunday dh hired the carpet steam cleaner (carpeted areas were due for a steam clean) and he bought me a steam mop that I’ve been wanting for a while. So we spent a good chunk of Sunday cleaning also. Although most of the cleaning was done by my dh, he didn’t want me pushing myself doing too much. This clean came at a perfect time as I really wanted to do a big clean before my babies arrive but just don’t have the energy to do it all myself. 
Today I have my growth scan and blood test at the hospital to check my iron levels but I’ll be going in to get checked out as I’ve had a horrible headache since Sunday night that doesn’t want to go away. I’ve tried resting, eating, hydrating myself, OTC meds and it just doesn’t budge. I’ve also noticed in the last week that the shoes I normally wear are leaving marks on my feet something that never happened before so I’m guessing I’m getting some sort of swelling throughout the day. Will update later today.


----------



## StarGazerRose

haha I've done that before.... many a times. I navigate away from the page and get caught up in something, come back and read new posts, go to reply and i'm like .. What??? is this? And not just forums, i do that with my text messages too.

I have a LOT of stuff. I took care of everything I was given -- I was told that if you don't respect and treat it well you won't have it for long. So yeah... I love a LOT. Hubby will hold something up and I'll just start laughing at whatever he's got. I do have a few that i'm like "eh ... no opinion, do whatever with it" but that is still rare.
I'm pleased with our progress. It will be nice to see the floor again. Hubby even kinda forced me out of the room, cause i was feeling well enough to keep going. And as soon as he pulled me out I about fell asleep walking to the kitchen to get food. He was like: "yeah.... that's why i made you stop." haha 

Oh i don't think i mentioned that I got a few baby gifts already! People sending me (i mean Baby) stuffs :happydance: Super excited! Baby Shower in 2 weeks! :shock: It's so close!


----------



## jessicaftl

I hope you have a really fun shower, and it's awesome you've got some gifts for baby already! Dh and I had so much stuff, we had it in a storage unit for years when we were living in an apartment and trying to buy a house, and a lot of it was ruined from the storage unit from moisture or mice, so yuck. Our house is tiny and we don't even have a garage, so we have gotten rid of a lot of stuff, and it's taken me a year or better of throwing a little bit away in our trash or recycle every week. I still have stuff I'm throwing away and we have large appliances I can't throw away, but there is a big spring cleaning thing that happens in our tiny town every year where we can pay a small fee and get rid of the appliances so I plan to do it then. This house had no shelving and no place to store anything so we built lots of deep shelves to keep our stuff and we continue to go through what we are keeping. Our mudroom was completely full of bins when we first moved in, it was crazy. 

Funny how we just keep on doing stuff and our dh look at us like we are crazy and have to get us to slow down. It was dinner time and I wanted to start in on other cleaning stuff and dh was like you've done enough today. Nesting is insane. I am sore today, for sure.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I guess i was nesting .... cause while i was doing it I felt fine, like i could have kept going. Hubby probably would have come in and found me asleep :haha:

Oh so I thought that the little "puddle" we had in our water meter ditch was cause of the hurricanes that came through earlier. FIL said that because it's not going down, there could be an issue. So Hubby called it in to the city. A guy came out had to pump down the puddle and said, it's on the city side, and the meter wasn't working either, so they'll have to investigate it. There must be a leak somewhere and we're the ones ending up with the water from it. At least THIS issue isn't ours! I'm just hoping they don't have to tear up our yard >_< 

I'm so ready for my shower! My mom is going to deck out the gym at her church for this! IIt's Winnie the Pooh themed ... it's gonna be crazy over the top -- cause well that's how my mom does it! I'll share pictures for sure!


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - not sure what's going on with the forums, but it seems your post is showing further back even though it's more recent? lol. I know what you mean about the big clean because that's what it is for us, luckily dh is really good about cleaning as well and he helps a lot. He works commercial concrete and gets fine dust all over everything in the cars so you can imagine just how dirty the cars were after months of not being vacuumed, plus kid foods. I also found burger pieces I don't know how old LOL. I told him our next project needs to be cleaning the fridge out, like the glass shelves and such. Can't believe how dirty some places get, but somehow it feels so good to get things cleaned up and organized. The lights sound interesting, good thing you got to clean up the mess, though! Sorry about the swelling, I didn't have it much at all my last couple pregnancies, and so far not much at all this time, I imagine having twins probably the extra weight and fluids being held up doesn't help. And for headaches, I have also been having terrible tension headaches that are always in the same spot and no amount of tylenol touches them, I feel for you there! I hope you can get some relief from them.

Star - funny you're having issues with water lines. We had the same thing going when we moved in. The leak was on the other side of the meter, of their side. There was always water pooled up in the meter and finally this summer they replaced it and fixed it. It was torn up for a few days but just at the meter. I'm glad it's not wasting water anymore, too. Here's to hoping your issue isn't too bad. Sounds like you've got nesting going on too, funny we're all doing it at the same time. I also felt that urge to keep going and dh was just shaking his head at me. Can't believe how sore I was last night after it all though, omg, I could have used log rolling as a form of transportation. Can't wait for pics of your shower!

afm, kids are already irritating me today, I swear it's the hormones, because the little stuff usually doesn't bother me. I can't chase them around or anything because I feel like a whale, a fat whale.


----------



## StarGazerRose

(you posted right before i clicked reply ....)

_Sushai _-- LOL at the hamburger .... wow. I'm sure that i'll experience the "mystery smell" soon enough. :haha:
Nice about getting to deep clean the house (even if it was cause of the dust from the lighting install) We have a ton more cleaning to do not related to that room. Our windows don't seal well -- old house, old issues -- we need to clean out all the cob webs and wash the windows.
Sucks about the headache. I hope they find something that will help ease it down. I know the only thing that ever worked for me was Excedrin Migraine (the extra strength stuff) [which we can't take while pregnant]


----------



## Sushai

Thanks ladies. 

I really thought for a second my post was lost and never posted until I saw it way up lol. 

Funny thing star is there was no smell and the burger had not one bit of mild or anything and with the hot weather here lately it would’ve been green and fluffy by now for sure :sick: there’s also the random French fries here and there and the very well crushed potato chips lol 

Jessica the headaches I get come out of nowhere while I’m asleep. I mentioned it to my ob at a previous appointment and she told me to keep an eye on it. I got this one Sunday night out of nowhere and it doesn’t budge. My bp the last time it was taken was quite high for me although absolutely perfectly normal for the average person. My normal is quite low 100-105 the lowest I hit once was around 70/30 and that was during my first pregnancy, almost passed out but luckily I was doing my nursing clinicals at a good hospital when it happened.


----------



## jessicaftl

It's funny you mention it not being moldy, because none of the burger parts I found in my car were moldy either haha. There were fries as well and lots pistachio shells. For some reason the post you made was above the older ones and then it moved back after I refreshed and was trying to reply, then I saw Star replied as well. This morning it wouldn't post a reply I made then suddenly there were like four or five copies of my reply, I was a bit frustrated. I hope nothing serious comes from the headache or higher bp, I know mine was high a couple mw appointments ago, even though it was "normal" but generally mine is also really low. Headaches are the worst, I sooo hope you can get some relief from it! Ibuprofen seems like the only thing that works for mine but since we can't take that while pregnant I have to rely on pressure points, dh rubbing my neck and base of my skull, or trying not to focus on anything. Mine are definitely more tension related, though.


----------



## Sushai

I ended up calling in for my headache and they said to just keep an eye on my bp with my gp and to keep an eye out for any sudden swelling and/or tummy pains. 

I’m here now, 45 minutes too early for my scan lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Yikes! I hope you feel better and it's nothing serious, and good luck on your scan!


----------



## Sushai

Had my scan and I got to see nothing :-( the monitor that I get to look at wasn’t working. The scan went for about an hour and a half. Baby B has now gone in a complete oblique position and is getting squashed by baby A. Everything apparently looks good except that both girls have dropped in percentiles and they wouldn’t tell me by how much. But they didn’t seem worried so I’m not going to worry unless I get a call from one of the doctors.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sounds like it went okay! Kind of funny one is in oblique though, must be getting quite crowded in there :)


----------



## Sushai

So big update ladies! Will just post what I’ve written into my journal here.

Back in hospital. They called dh saying they’ve been trying to call me but haven’t been able to get ahold of me. Basically they wanted me to go back in ASAP. Grabbed the kids iPads and a whole bunch of snacks and poppers. Picked up the kids and then dh (his workplace is en route to the hospital). Got to the hospital and was put on a trace. Baby b kept moving too much so they had a bit of trouble. Did my vitals and noticed I was tachycardic (128bpm). Doctors came in an explained that from the scan Baby b hasn’t grown at all and baby A has grown very little. They did a urine sample on me to check for preeclampsia because of my headache which has finally subsided. A whole battery of blood tests to rule anything else out. I was given a steroid shot for babies lungs as they are now wanting to get me to 34 weeks. I’ve been admitted to hospital and hooked up to fluids to see if that will help with the tachycardia, right now it’s at 106bpm. Tomorrow I am being sent to see an MFM at a hospital in the city to have a more detailed scan and from that they will decided whether babies will come at 34 weeks or sooner. 

Definitely not what I was expecting. I’m quite overwhelmed but at this stage just want to go with whatever seems best. I’ll be getting another steroid shot tomorrow and it is unknown if I’ll be staying another night.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - fingers crossed for you, so much, hope you can make it to 34 weeks at least! Thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sushai -- I really hope you can make it to 34 weeks. I hate that things are taking that turn with your bp. Odd they didn't tell you anything during your scan or have the doctor speak with you then. 

Nothing really happening on my front today... Just that Baby driving me crazy moving a ton.


----------



## jessicaftl

I tried listening to baby's hb on the doppler and it was surprisingly difficult to find, but I did find it after a few minutes way down low, so assuming their head is still down in the bottom left corner. I'll be checking here to see more updates as the day goes on! Not much is happening here either, just waddling around and trying to stay comfortable.


----------



## dove830

Wow! That escalated quickly :O Makes me glad that when I have my monthly u/s, I have to wait around for the OBGYN to look at it and then I have a consult with her. Glad that they are able to get your heart rate stabilized, and fingers crossed for 34 weeks...less than a week and a half! You got this!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I have my prenatal later this week. That's the most exciting thing going on for me atm...
Hubby supposed to be doing the roof today (and sealing the one chimney top to prevent stupid animals from going back down in there and scratching at our wall....)

I just tried to take a little walk around to try and lull baby to be calm, but instead they have the hiccups.....but at least they aren't wiggling like a mad baby at the moment! -- i think i spoke too soon.... *sigh*


----------



## markswife10

Ohmygoodness Sushai! Praying that babies can stay in until at least 34 weeks! <3


----------



## markswife10

AFM, I had my 33 week appointment today (33 weeks today, woohoo!!!), and all is well with little guy and me :) I'm stoked to be this far along. My local hospital already told me (when we had the braxton hicks scare) that after 35 weeks they won't have to transfer me to the big hospital with the NICU (where DD spent the first 84 days of her life), so that means my OB will be able to deliver, and we're only 2 weeks from that point :) And 6 weeks on Thursday from my scheduled C-section date! 

On the GD front, my Dr today told me I don't even have to test 4x on the days I do test (3x a week) since my numbers are all so good. She said just a couple of times would be good enough. :)

Little guy has been a wiggly wiggly worm (though he does have his quiet days, which always worry me lol, then he'll be all over the place again).


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - I hope you're doing okay, too! Almost to that finish line :D

Star - Sounds good, hope that your dh can get the roof in a better state, especially coming into the winter time! Wonder why your LO is so active today? Maybe you're stressed more than usual? Maybe something you ate? When we first moved in here I remember hearing squirrels run around on our roof at all hours of the night, but not so much anymore, not sure why lol.

markswife - I am so glad you're still preg, and sounds like your GD numbers are doing great, woohoo! Hard to believe we're all almost to the end. Sometimes mine has those quiet days too, I just assume they've got their own moods like we do. 

Well, treadmill time is getting shorter for me, as my hips just hurt so much and my inner thighs ache immediately, not to mention the ligaments on my sides start hurting too. Getting so close to the end, crazy that I'll be full term in just a couple weeks!! I better get started on the raspberry leaf tea!


----------



## StarGazerRose

My LO has been very active lately. Right now everything is calm... I'm thinking they finally wore themselves out! It does help when hubby puts his hand on my belly, baby still tends to calm down some :haha:

MarksWife -- good to hear about your numbers! My dietitian wants numbers reported every week, but only food from the week before our next appointment. Have they mentioned about a larger abdomen? I still don't like the tech that did my last scan... and i hate that they ask me if I have questions --- and my brain goes blank @[email protected] She didn't give me any information just that it's normal because of the sugar....

I have my days when i feel more "active" and can take the stairs pretty well, and then a day like today where i'm half way up them panting and just want to sit in the stair well and work from there... LOL


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - me too, some days I just want to collapse for no reason and lie in bed all day or those days where I clean the entire house, it is interesting. I imagine it is just part of pregnancy though, since we are all getting so close to the end! My baby also calms down when dh touches my belly, but when he rubs my back or neck baby gets really excited for some reason.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I dont' wanna work this week. I've been so tired. I slammed on my breaks this morning for no reason (provided i needed to be going slow as there was a wreck ahead, but i was nowhere near the car in front of me) Scared myself more than anything.... but that adrenaline rush still wasn't enough to wake me up...
Baby pushing it's little tush up and out while driving doesn't help LOL

I'm not at the point of "get this thing out of me" -- I'm at the point of I want my arm to be normal again! So tired of it being asleep all day long, and the other having an odd pinch that feels like i sprained it.


----------



## jessicaftl

Ugh, I know what you mean about being tired, I did not sleep well last night. Thankfully I have some energy today, not sure how or why, but here it is. I managed to fold two loads of laundry and get diapers in the drier before sitting down with my breakfast. I hope my kids don't irritate me today like they were yesterday, which is mostly my own doing, I have zero patience lately. They're generally big helpers and kind so I know it's just me being crabby lol. 
For some reason baby flipped to the left side yesterday afternoon, it felt really odd, but they flipped back to the usual about two or three hours later. They were kicking and poking out at dd last night since she was having a hard time and ended up in my bed cozing by me for most of the night.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Man I'd LOVE to have that extra energy. I feel just zapped out. And I have a feeling it will get worse before it gets better. 
Which leads me to think that Thanksgiving i'm gonna be wiped out...and i'm not gonna want to drive an hour to meet up with hubb's brother's house.

I'm ready for my appointment tomorrow -- not that anything special is happening -- BP, baby hb, fundal measurement and the usual questions.


----------



## markswife10

Thanks girls! <3 Star, no my little guy's abdomen and everything was measuring exactly where it needed to be at my scan a couple of weeks ago (but I have read that it can happen with GD) :)

Ugh, I feel you on the ligament pain Jessica! Yesterday it hurt to even walk because every time I'd move my right leg my ligament would hurt. Ouch! That has happened a couple of times in the last couple/few weeks but, thankfully, it seems to go away after sleeping all night.

Speaking of sleep, I didn't sleep good last night at all. Oy, some nights it is SO hard to sleep anymore. :sleep: Guess it's my body prepping for baby boy to come :lol:


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah, I am wondering how Thanksgiving is going to go, even though it'll just be us here at my house, dh usually helps quite a bit with it all anyway so I think we'll be okay. I am planning to do my freezer meals around then though, so I'll be busy soon enough with all of it. I'm pretty methodical when it comes to cooking and organizing, but I tend to procrastinate. I haven't even packed my hospital bag yet lol. 

markswife - yes, that ligament pain is terrible. I thought it'd go away after second tri, but sometimes it hurts so bad on both sides, like I pulled a muscle. I hope you can get some much needed sleep soon, I know it's been elusive for me the past couple nights. I'd be more of a zombie if I didn't get my afternoon 15 minute cat naps.


----------



## StarGazerRose

MarksWife -- That's good that everything is going well! (minus the ligament pain) I guess i'm just a sucker for sweets. I've been craving them horribly -- luckily Hubby is eating everything I bought, so I'm not eating it all myself! Plus if I didn't have to track, i'd probably fall off the bandwagon.

Jess -- haha ... I still only have my list for my bag. I'm thinking that I'll pack it around the beginning of Dec.


----------



## jessicaftl

I am the worst procrastinator lol, I hope I don't wait until the last minute again, but I probably will (like always). I have a list of things I've been putting off for awhile. I feel tired for now, hope I get a short nap this afternoon!


----------



## markswife10

Ahh a nap sounds wonderful! I'll probably take one soon! 

Star, I'm lucky, I think, that I already was doing low carb before I got pregnant, so it isn't totally foreign to me and isn't too hard for me to stick to. I have cheated a few times and, of course, my numbers have been perfect even after the cheats, lol. My Dr. doesn't really think I have it, but, because I was BARELY above the threshold of the guidelines they have to label me. But as long as my numbers look good they aren't concerned. 

Annd, the ligament pain is back a bit. Yes, it does feel like a pulled muscle. I hope it goes soon, because it hurts! 

I'm thinking of starting my hospital bag very soon (I think I'll do some shopping for some of the stuff on the list I have this weekend). Honestly, it is so strange to me to be having to think about a hospital bag! With DD I never made it anywhere near having to think about packing one. But it's nice to feel like things are more on the normal side this time around.


----------



## Sushai

Sorry ladies that I’ve been a bit MIA since my last post. Need to go back and catch up on a bit but thank you for your well wishes. Just going to give a small update. I’m still in hospital and what’s kept me here isn’t the girls but the fact that my tachycardia doesn’t seem to want to go away. Last night I was given extra fluids plus a horrid drink of potassium (as potassium was on the low side) and it did nothing so I had to stay in yet again. As for the girls, the MFM received the referral and because blood flow, ctgs and Doppler’s have all been fine I should get a call soon from them to have the scan within a week. I’ve been given an apt with my ob for tomorrow to be closely monitored. I’m really hoping we can still avoid a really early delivery and the NICU. 

Hope you’re all doing well and as I can see from markswife post you’re all talking about hospital bags, get packing ladies you never know. My dh put mine in the car yesterday and after realising I was staying in yet again I asked him to get my pyjamas out... he brought up a bf too instead #-o lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - good that you're still doing okayish and still have those babies in there, I bet being hooked up and stressed doesn't help your pulse. I'm keeping everything crossed you can avoid the nicu as well, and I hope you can get your potassium levels up a bit as well. And you're right I really do need to pack a bag, maybe I will this weekend! 

markswife - I don't get that ligament pain very often but it is so very painful when I do, I hope you can get some rest in the meantime. I tried to get a nap but didn't get more than a ten minute one, then my younger ds was knocking on my door to get more water in his cup. Now it's later enough in the afternoon I need to consider dinner.


----------



## dove830

You are in my thoughts, Sushai.

I saw my dr today--I'm now measuring 35 weeks, so 5 weeks ahead. Got the pertussis vax too. I see her again in 2 weeks. I'll see the obgyn and have another u/s later that same week too. We also have a hospital tour booked for Friday--as I haven't given birth at this hospital before. Lots to look forward to, getting down to the wire :) I don't know why I'm procrastinating so badly about packing my hospital bag :s


----------



## MrsDuck

Goodness me I’ve missed so much....

Sushai I’ve got everything crossed for you, I hope those babies can hang in there for as long as possible and I hope your pulse settles down. I’m glad they are looking after you well and you are in the best place even if you would rather be at home

Dove wow 5 weeks ahead! All these babies just seem so keen to come out and meet us. Enjoy your hospital tour and it will be interesting to compare how far ahead you are measuring in 2 weeks time

I’m glad everyone is doing well, despite the pains and lack of sleep, and it’s nice that so many of us are getting to see our babies on our u/s

I also had another scan yesterday all was good and baby is now head down yay. Baby was following the 50% centile but has now dropped to just below so I’m to be scanned every 2 weeks instead of every 4


----------



## Sushai

Thanks ladies for all your lovely comments and well wishes. 

Just a quick update. I was discharged from hospital this morning, I’ll still be having twice weekly checkups with my ob. I also had my appt with the MFM and all seems well with both girls although there is a bit of a difference in terms of their weight and sizing. He gave me a copy of the report in which he states that I be given another scan in two weeks but he is happy for me to continue my pregnancy until 37 weeks. I think what happened with Tuesday’s scan was that babies positioning wasn’t the best leading to inaccurate measurements. Today babies were in better positions to get the measurements needed. Tomorrow I have my appt with my ob and as she has all my recent medical history she’ll be able to determine what’s the best route to take. 

Thanks again ladies for your well wishes and concerns for me and my girls.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Goodness, i'm only off a few hours and you ladies have so much info for me to catch up on.

MarksWife -- well it's good that you were already on that sort of diet. We eat out a ton, we're trying to stop but it's just so darn convenient! We only usually plan a day (max 2 days) ahead, cause we just never know what we'll be in the mood for. And since fast food is so hyped up on carbs/sugar that that's probably what did it for me. My dietitian is kinda older ... a bit unorganized (imo) so she just wants weekly reports to keep tabs. I don't think that she could follow up with people if they only tested a few times a week. 

Sushai -- I'm glad that you finally got to go home. Glad to see babies finally cooperated to give good measurements. I'm hoping they stay in for a few more weeks!!! 

Dove -- whoa 5 weeks ahead?? Goodness! I hope everything is going alright. Seems like you'll be delivering soon too if your measurements keep being that far ahead. My tour in mid November, i'm kinda excited to see how that goes myself. Plus all my Childbirthing Classes start beginning of Nov, (3 days for 1 class, 1 for another and 1 more) 

AFM...
Appointment this morning went well. Nothing super special about a prenatal. Baby was moving all around and the nurse couldn't find the heartbeat long enough to get a reading. She just kept moving the doppler around until baby finally stopped moving for a few seconds. I asked about the lower number. She said that it's normal for it to drop some. Re-asked the doctor and she said as long as it's above 110 and below 180 then there isn't a major concern. And since baby is just moving around, there doesn't seem to be any worry from them. Still measuring a week ahead, so that's consistent. Doc said there was too much protein in my urine so i'm on an antibiotic to treat a bladder infection. So other than that... all's good on my front.
Funny part of the visit was the nurse kept calling Baby "She" ... and even the nurse was like, "I never really say that...I normally say 'he' ... "


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - wow 5 weeks ahead!! I hope you enjoy the hospital tour :)

MrsDuck - Yaay, baby is head down, that's always great news! At least you'll get a sooner scan because of the growth, fingers crossed everything is just fine!

Sushai - I'm so glad you were discharged and are doing a bit better. Hope you can keep those girls in there a few more weeks at least! Looking forward to hearing how your appointment goes with your ob.

Afm, Not much is going on for me. I started drinking raspberry leaf tea a couple days ago and it's been exciting my bowels and uterus a little bit, but it usually does. Baby feels quite crowded in there, turning and squirming a lot. I slept fair last night, but was stressed out over nothing again. I hope everyone is doing okay, and I think today I'll be working on getting my bag ready!


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - I knew you'd post sometime after me :haha: Sounds like your appointment went well. Funny how the babies know when you're being checked and move away from the doppler, mine does it like that too! Sorry about the bladder infection, they really do suck especially during pregnancy. Are you having the Group B Strep test done at your next prenatal??


----------



## StarGazerRose

Ya know sometimes i try to actually get work done too :shhh:

I don't get how babies "know" but it sure is funny that they tend to make a mess of the appointment. I'm glad that she was able to get a reading. I felt like she was about to give up haha

They haven't brought up Group B, so I don't know. They do need to bring it up, cause it's not good for baby!


----------



## jessicaftl

You don't get tested for it until like 35-37 weeks, and even then you can opt out of it. I have mine next week. I just got a call for my iron consult, so I have to make an appointment for that. I'm very frustrated this morning, so I'm hoping things calm down for me soon.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'll be 34 my next appointment, so they may talk about it. And my next appointment i'll be 36, so seems like if anything they'll talk to them about it then.

Gaaaa I hate pills like this. It's too big, i'm thinking about it too much and i can't get my head away from the idea. So i'm gonna have to do the nasty thing --- break it up >,<


----------



## jessicaftl

The antibiotics?? Yuck, everytime I take antibiotics they cure the ailment but I end up with a nasty yeast infection lol, I would definitely get some probiotics next time I have to do it. I hope your infection clears up quickly!! They might not even bring up the GBS for a bit, though, and it's still early yet. 

It's cool and cloudy here, looks like it'll finally rain, so I'm definitely looking forward to it. I'm trying to clean up the house a bit because it's just bugging me so much having it in disarray.


----------



## dove830

Nah, I won't go any earlier unless there is an issue. I measured 8 weeks ahead with my last.....I just have big babies :)


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm not a fan of any kind of pill. Even when I have a headache (non pregnant) I can only take 1 excedrin... and even then I try to not take it as long as I can if at all. The last time that I had an infection that we didn't catch was a UTI that skipped the bladder and went straight to my kidneys... that was an ordeal. (That was years back though)

Just had a scare.... Had to stop and nudge baby. Took a walk, drank some cold water and they finally started wiggling around. They must have fallen asleep or something. Happy that they are moving and nudging around again, not looking for the crazy flopping movements like this morning, but just simple movements let me know everything is ok :)

Dove -- I know that the measurement is just an estimate kinda thing based on statistics and what-nots, but I didn't think they liked it being that far off. Being a newbie and mine measuring only a week ahead I'm going off of assumptions. But it's good that they won't take them early just cause you are measuring that far ahead.


----------



## jessicaftl

I hear you on the pills, I don't really care for them either, taking the prenatals are enough for me, plus I'm taking 5000 of the vitamin D. I'll probably stop taking the prenatals as soon as baby is born though, I've never really noticed much difference with bf and taking them. Vit D is something I know I'm deficient in, and luckily my results were very good on the last time my levels were checked, plus they help my mood. I think having a well rounded diet is probably good. Glad you got baby moving around, sometimes they are just really quiet, mine is a bit quiet today, too! 

dove - measuring 8 weeks ahead, wow! My midwife says they like to see +/- 3 weeks, but 8 isn't a concern?? I always measured okay, right on with my first two, always a week behind with my last one (dates were off though), and this one seems to be like the others and my babies have been over 8 lbs! Now I'm wondering how big yours will be lol!

My hands and skin feels really dry the last few days, wondering if it's the weather change, but I feel kind of dry all over. I have a bit more energy too, so I'm wondering if changing to the different iron supplement has affected me? I had a hard time settling down to take a cat nap with dd, actually, and just ended up reading for that time instead.


----------



## dove830

Nope, no concerns. They knew that this baby would likely be big, and have been doing monthly U/S to watch size. The last one was 2 weeks ago, she is in the 80th percentile for size. My last was 11 lbs 6 ozs, so I expect the same for this one. Funny that he is now 5, long and lean and 46 lbs--just over 4 times his birth weight, lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah, I know what you mean about the size, dh was well over 10 lbs and he's over 6' and is skinny as a rail. I'm glad you're not worried about it though, sucks to be stressed about it!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Urgh morning ladies .... Rain .... allllllllll day. 
I was hoping that I could go shopping after work, but it seems that it's just gonna drain me instead -- not that i need to be _more_ sleepy than I already am....but that's totally what is happening.

I'm just glad that this is only a 7 day pill. So it will be over soon! I probably should be taking vit D, and some extra biotin probably wouldn't hurt either. But eh ... I can barely remember my prenatal, so why add more to the list?

Baby is trying to gain space... It's starting to get more uncomfortable when they push and move.
MIL commented on how much my belly has grown in the past few weeks -- i guess I don't see it, not even in pictures.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies! 

Woo, it's Friday.

Rain has finally arrived here. 35 weeks today (two more until full term). I did one of the three things I was procrastinating on last night, so I have two more to get done today and this weekend. 

Star - I actually asked to have my vit D checked at the start of pregnancy because it's a serious one and with still breastfeeding I always hear from my kids' ped that I need to have extra vit D for the little ones since not much transfers to my milk. My levels were almost dangerously low, so I started taking 5000 a day and when my levels were checked at my 27 week appointment they were in a great range. I can definitely feel the difference in mood and I have a lot less anxiety. I'm glad you only have to take a 7 day pill regimen, it'll fly by and you'll feel better in the end! I know what you mean about being uncomfortable when baby moves, I had a butt right against my rib cage last night and it was a bit painful when they were stretching. This morning I had feet kicking up on the other side, and it was also annoying. This baby seems to like hanging out very high. You're close to the end, so it won't be much longer. Funny you mention looking bigger, I looked at my weekly bump photos and you can definitely see an increase in size in the past few weeks, too. 

I had some crappy restless legs last night, couldn't get into a decent sleep mode until almost midnight, and of course I'm starving this morning.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Whoo hoo Jess! 35 weeks and 35 days left!
And good job getting _something_ done last night. 

I've been dealing with the restless legs. It's becoming more prominent during the day now :sad1: Sleep seems to be ok as long as baby and I are on the same page (and my arms aren't killing me) Baby likes me to lay on my right side still, so that's usually what i do, i think since their back is along that side i guess it's better for them.

I need to take a photo this week -- I think i fell off the bandwagon. My brain is spinning on so many things lately that taking a picture is the last thing on my mind.

.... i went to say something else and i cannot recall what i wanted to say -- even reread posts ....still can't remember @[email protected]


----------



## jessicaftl

Pregnancy brain is a real thing, lol. Sorry about the restless legs, I don't get them in the day often, but if I do it's during a long car ride. Mine also still hangs out on the right side still, occasionally flipping to the left, but only a couple times. 

I enjoy taking bump photos, because I know this will be my last, but I also like to look back at them when not pregnant. 

I feel tired, and just cannot settle down to relax for more than two minutes, plus the kids are playing kind of loud this morning.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I've not been feeling well ... i can't put my finger on it. Like just hungry but not sure if I should cause my tummy feels like it could flip out. The pill isn't helping cause it has to be taken with food -- "it's rough on the tummy" said the pharmacist ... great *eyeroll* 

I really wanted to shop... I need to look at planners and figure out which one I want to buy. And then decide if i want to wait for Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales to buy it or get it now.... The store has a nice sale right now, so i wanted to hit them up before i miss it (plus a stackable coupon :) )


----------



## jessicaftl

It's really not uncommon for the queasy feelings you had first trimester to come back near the end, it does for me every time. I think if you find the planner you want, definitely get it. I'm trying to avoid going out at all for many reasons, thankfully dh does the weekly shopping for me. I don't think I've ever shopped for Black Friday sales, such a hassle for stuff I really don't need, but that's me. 

Dh is apparently working a half day tomorrow so I'll be here staring at the wall alone.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I think i heard that from a few of the other girls. I've had some rougher days, but for the most part it's nothing to fret over. It's mainly around the time I have to eat or am eating that I feel that way. Last night i stopped and was just staring in Hubby's direction. He was like what? -- cause normally i do that when he's being noisy while eating (which he wasn't), I just was trying to decide if i needed to get up or not...

I bought my last two planners via Black Friday sales -- cause i got the planner for 10$ and a few stickers/washi for super cheap too. So i was trying to hold off for that, but wanted to know which one to get before just impulse buying them. [So i've been watching flip through videos and such to figure out what i want to buy, but also wanted to man-handle them at the store] Sale ends tomorrow, and I don't know if i'll have enough umph to go before work or just wait out another sale.

Oh and I totally forgot today was trick or treat day for co-workers to bring kids in. People dressed up, they are passing out candy, oh and also showing a movie after work for the kids in our big training room..... And i'm just an introvert behind a semi-closed door.... LOL 
I think with me not feeling well, i think it's a good option to not participate -- plus handing out candy when i can't have any really SUCKS!


----------



## jessicaftl

I don't blame you for not wanting to get involved there, I'm not doing anything for Halloween this year, even with kids. I thought about handing out candy but I don't like anyone coming to my door, plus I have my midwife appt that night, so I won't even be here and dh has already said he doesn't plan on doing anything. I love this holiday, it is one of my favorites, but I'm just too much of a loner and introvert that I don't really need to go out. Sometimes we buy a big bag of candy from Costco and dh ends up eating half of it in a weekend and complaining about it. I don't think you're missing much there with the candy LOL, maybe a free cavity.

Well if you do go out and look at the planners, I hope you get the one you like! I am feeling especially lazy today, I am struggling to just want to get up out of my computer chair to get anything done. My appetite has been pretty questionable lately. I feel like I'm barely eating anything and I get full so fast. I toasted a roll and had some leftover meatballs with a bit of cheese on top and I feel sooooo full from just that, almost uncomfortable.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I enjoyed Halloween as a kid. I loved dressing up -- I used to be VERY creative with my blankets and sheets (since i never had "dress up clothes")... And my mom used to sew. So i ended up with so many awesome costumes (My favorites were Jasmine, Bell and Goldie Locks) As a teen i was fun to hang with friends and be stupid. Now.... (before baby) I could careless and totally just buy candy for myself (and Hubby). I hate that the dog goes crazy. Then we end up with very little people to come by -- and get repeat kids that just drop by on their way down the street and back to their house.
Perhaps next year when Baby is almost a year we can enjoy going around or something...but i know when they are older things will be more fun!

I'm thinking.... if the rain isn't driving me crazy on the way home, I might go and look at the store.


----------



## Sushai

Every time I come on here there’s so much I need to catch up on lol

Jessica happy 35 weeks!! I can’t believe you’re so close to being full term.

Star, it really must suck not being able to eat any candy at this time of year. I’m sure once baby is a bit older you’ll be able to enjoy Halloween a lot more.

Afm, I’ve been given the all clear from my ob to continue as planned to 37 weeks, yay! From now until then I’ll be having two scans just to be on the safe side. So if there’s no changes with babies or myself we should be right to get to 37 weeks or earlier if they choose to come at their own time. 37 weeks is exactly 4 weeks away, it’s not long at all although the end date feels so far lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - my mom used to sew a lot of my costumes as well, funny enough I don't really even remember dressing up as a child, I remember a year when my mother was a birthday present (her bday is the day after). I agree on the candy though, I just get it for myself and my kids now, and it's such a rare treat. One year we took out our ds when it was just us three and he was far too shy to go to the door, it really was a pain. I do love decorating the inside of our house and doing pumpkins for ourselves though. I have a really decent pumpkin we're all planning to carve this weekend. I hope you do end up going and getting that planner you want, it'll be worth it!

Sushai - I'm so happy to hear that you've been given the okay to wait until 37 weeks. I even told dh about it last night and he was also relieved. Wouldn't it be crazy if we went at the same time?! As long as I go after Thanksgiving, which is near the end of November, I'll be happy lol. I hope all your scans come out great as well, fingers crossed for those. It really isn't that long from now at all! And I am a lot more motivated to pack my own bag this weekend. 

I hope all of you guys have a great weekend, I am trying to get up the desire to clean the kitchen, I'm almost there.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Honestly I remember most of my Halloweens through pictures. My mom used to take us to the malls (when they did stuff back in the early 90's). I don't remember much about going around to houses, except for the teen years.

I felt okay-ish enough to stop by the store. So i picked up a planner and a few stickers/accessories. They didn't have as much as i thought they would for the brand i was after. 'm still wanting to get some more accessories (stickers) for the planner, but I'll have to wait til i can shop again. I also got a few Frixion pens (cause they are cool).
-----------

This weekend was crazy!
Friday night had an allergic reaction .... or something ... still have no clue. I got sick and my face was swollen. I was more worried about calming down, cleaning up and getting back to sleep. I was worried my face had swollen...but i think in the mix my face started to go down. I only got sick once and the swelling was going down, so I didn't think that i should go to the ER. If I had gotten sick again we definitely would have went. 
I've been avoiding the last thing I ate for the remainder of the weekend to rule out 1 thing. But i still have no clue what happened.
Baby was active and is still very active, so I don't think anything is affecting them. 
MIL gave me a blood pressure monitor for the house, so if something like that happens again I can check to make sure it's not high, to rule out that issue.

Saturday @[email protected]
I had to work closing shift (which I haven't done in ages). The morning girl became swamped with people around 1, manager was freaking out cause she knows nothing about the shop.
When I got there I didn't get a break til nearly 7 after being there since 2. I was so busy! There were so many customers that the list of stuff I had to do, didn't even get touched. 
Then when it came time for closing we was so pooped that I had to ask for help to finish up. Stopping to relieve back pain, and my sciatic nerve too..... I was rushing, cause that's usually what I do for closing, and I had to remind myself that i shouldn't be, and had to stop and breathe a few times.
I didn't get home til a quarter after 10p .... I was so exhausted that I couldn't get to sleep. I think i went to sleep around 1 again.

Sunday was calm. And thank heavens!!! Ended up at IL's house for dinner and chatted with MIL and Grandma while they worked on decorations for my shower.

(And as for the shower, we're going to be expecting at least 30-40 people O_O Dude that's just in-SAne!) I'm so ready and eager for it! I can't wait to see it all together... and fill my not-so-ready house with MORE stuff for baby!


----------



## dove830

OMG, Star--that is so scary! Glad you are ok. As for work, how long are you planning on working that 2nd job? 5 hrs with no break is crazy at this point!

We had the hospital tour on Friday night. Now it all seems real, lol. I ordered some pants from Old Navy for post-C-section, as I realized that I got rid of all of my larger clothing when I lost all that weight.


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - glad you're doing better and I am happy you didn't have to go to the ER, sounds really scary. I'd think if it was an allergic reaction your throat would restrict?? Probably a good thing you can check your BP now just to make sure it's nothing serious. Good you got your new planner, hope you can find some stickers for it soon. Can't believe you worked so long without a break on Saturday, and to be so exhausted you cannot sleep well :/. Can't wait to hear about your shower and how it goes!

dove - was the hospital nice enough? Good you got some comfortable pants for recovery!! 

AFM, what a weekend. Saturday and Sunday I did not do too much, basic cleaning. I did one of the other things I was procrastinating on, and now all that remains is packing my bag. Dh has to dig out the bag from the shed, and has asked me to bring certain items for him and the kids. I'll likely get to that today, though. We did manage to get the back yard cleaned up a bit Saturday evening, which was a big deal, it rained at least an inch of rain that night. 

This morning I was lying awake, stressed out a little bit because I was hungry and dh was up at 3:30 feeling a bit emotional. There was a huge explosion that shook our entire house! It made me jump, and I thought maybe it was just dh going down to the mudroom to get the cats to calm down or something. A couple minutes later I heard the siren go off at the fire hall. I went out and talked to dh and he asked if I was alright, then we assumed it was a transformer blowing up (it happens sometimes) but the power was still on. Nope, I looked out the window and there was a huge fire a street or two behind me. I hope no one was hurt, dh came in and told me a bit later it was calming down out there. Baby was so active all morning because of it, kicking and flipping around. I was able to feel something long and bony, like a leg, the other night. And of course hiccups.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm still thinking either a reaction to something I ate. The "event" is kinda a blur (as you usually try to block it out and eyes are normally closed during a toilet hugging session...) But i'm pretty sure that's how i knew i was swollen, cause my throat blew up and my cheeks were so big (i couldn't talk clearly -- and the next morning I could barely smile for a few hours and the insides of my cheeks were still puffy)
Since the swelling went down I could rule out pre-e since that's not supposed to subside as quickly (or at all -- even though i don't consider a few hours fast, normally) And since my feet and hands weren't swollen, I ruled it out that way too.
I'm truthfully just glad that baby was acting normal when I got to calm down, and the next morning I was only puffy and not actually swollen. So i took it easy the rest of the morning and didn't have any other reactions.

I normally don't work that long of a shift. It was a fluke honestly. Manager was on vacation, forced the other full timer to work extra hours, meaning she couldn't work on the weekend, leaving us two part timers to work longer shifts than normal to cover the last day of the week. We lost our other part timer two days prior to the manager going on vacation, other wise i would have just worked a short 4-5 hour shift instead, and taken it a lot easier. 
I haven't decided when i'm gonna "stop" working... My part time job is much closer to home and even closer to the hospital, so I can probably get away working a bit longer than i can working my regular job. Plus it's only on Saturday's. I'll just have to take it easier the next coming weeks, and see how baby does.

_Dove _-- Nice you got to tour. Mine is in a few weeks. I'll probably bring a long my crazy loose pants that I always wear to bed. Might pick up some other things just to have them.

_Jess _-- whoa I would have been freaked out if that happened! I witnessed my neighbors garage catch on file when I was little, but I didn't really understand it a ton when i told my parents about the fire. (I was under 10 i think -- but an event you don't forget easily) Baby was probably reacting to you, but not being there it's hard to say that they were reacting to the explosion. My little one tends to not move when something loud is occurring, so mine would probably either not move, or move as normal. 

33 Weeks  7 left! under 50 days left to go! We'll see if I make it haha. Everyone is starting to ask me if I'll make it to my due date. Which is making my FIL happier since he's still wanting baby due on his birthday. haha
Shower this weekend!!! And I still haven't figure out how to make the "Guess the due date" calendar ... bleh....
We already have a nice little pile at the house of presents... We're gonna have SO many more to bring home LOL Gonna have to bring the truck just to fit everything!


----------



## jessicaftl

Yaay for 33 weeks, you're close to the end! Can only imagine the stress of working the extra hours like that, good that it's only temporary though. My LO has been pretty active as well. I doubt baby heard the explosion, but I'm sure they were indeed reacting to me because I was stressed about dh and him having his own issues at the same time. Generally LO doesn't move as much during the night unless I get up and go pee. 

Everyone used to make comments about that to me about not going much longer and I'm like w/e... I always go over, last time I went over by two and a half weeks, lol. I'd be more surprised if I didn't go over this time, but we'll see... as long as I make it to 37 weeks (which is like a week and a half) I'm okay! I finally scheduled my iron consult and it's next Tuesday. Not looking forward to the two hour drive down there, but I can at least go get groceries afterward, lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm getting excited. Maybe that's why my LO is so active. I have the shower, and I've had no major complications, and i'm over 7 months! 
As long as my next growth scan doesn't come back as the baby is too large, then I should be scot-free for my "as natural as possible" birth I want. I'll be 35 weeks at that appointment, and seeing the docs weekly so I think they'll let me know if things will be different. But I'm still aiming for the natural -- i want my body to do what it's supposed to do. I think since we had to have medication to ovulate, that letting it do it's thing through birth, will help me not have to have medication to have regulate my cycles after baby (minus the first what... 2/3??) 

Jess, I have no doubt you'll make it to 37. I hope you make it to at least 40! I hope I don't go over ... I don't want to be in the hospital for Christmas!!! just not wanting to spend my holiday in that atmosphere! If i _have_ to, by all means it would be for Baby...but just really don't wanna be there. I wouldn't mind a day or two late, but i have a feeling we might go early.


----------



## jessicaftl

My periods were okay after baby, which was surprising, since I ebf, they came back around six or seven months PP and stayed kind of regular (like 32 or 34 days long). I'm hoping they stay regular this time around again, I spent so many years dealing with infertility but now I actually have to use condoms and keep my cycle in check. 

I imagine you'll go okay, I hope you are able to have your natural birth as well! I found, like I've said before, it's a lot like your own mother. If she went past her edd you might be more likely too, and if she was complication free you should be okay. Would be a bit funny if you went on Christmas or right around there, though lol. 

I feel so huge, dh says it's nice but I still feel a bit uncomfortable with looking like a whale.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well I went many years only have a period maybe once a year as a teen -- my mom never raised question to me, and I didn't know any better to ask... and ended up having horrible nasty heavy periods cause it had to get rid of a years worth...... I hated it, but got to the point of ..."it's only 1 week"...so I kinda was like "eh I'll manage i just need to be prepared"
When i was on b/c it was clock work, and I thought nothing of it -- but was only on it for maybe 2 years. 
Then had to go on provera for cycles to even occur... years again not knowing why things weren't working. And when I learned that you should contact the docs if the cycle doesn't happen after the first initial one from that pill! Then to find out that I wasn't ovulating either...was put on Clomid, which idk why they switched me off it, and straight to Letrozole, but whatever-- Ended up on 5mg of Letrozole to get things working. Truthfully, if I would have asked and sought information/help I probably would be on my 3rd kid by now! I've learned that I should have asked....And i will be teaching my future daughter the same (even if baby is a boy, i'll teach him too, cause they have different parts to worry about) I don't want them wishing back 10 years wondering why she didn't ask ... (I'm still learning to ask -- and I don't do it all the time, but now we have the internet more readily available to ask anonymously, which helps!)

My mom said I came when I wanted ... so I don't know when I was supposed to be born. My mom told me that the doctor even wasn't concerned, "oh you have plenty of time" they said.... LOL Nope! I was ready when i wanted to be (VERY MUCH how i am now).
My b-day is two days after my brothers. She said she wanted us born on the same day --- and I know how very much "Leo" i am and I knew that wasn't gonna happen(still had to share my b-day with him through). Speculating ... I'm thinking I might have came early. But i'm guessing I made her labor for a few days.
I might ask her more, if she doesn't tell me herself, so that I maybe more prepared. She did mention that I made her tear, but probably cause how fast I came out and how i came out that did it. But i'm doing research on all that, which might help me?? we'll see :?


----------



## dove830

Feeling so ill the last couple of days....I thought it was because I had an egg at breakfast yesterday, and eggs while pregnant don't go together for me, but it's worse today. Nausea, light headed, weak legs..blah. BP is fine....maybe iron levels? I know it's low, even with a supplement, I'm only 5 pts over the minimum. I took the kids to school, picked up my grocery order, put them away, had breakfast, and then had to lie down. Slept for 2 hrs, but still feel yucky....super annoying!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Sushai said:


> You guys!!! All this talk of food just makes me hungry lol
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update. At my ob appointment I was scheduled in for a csection for 27 November, they wanted to do it the day before but it had already been booked for another twin mum. So just over 5 weeks to go that’s if babies don’t come sooner.


Wow!! So awesome!!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Sushai said:


> Every time I come on here there’s so much I need to catch up on lol
> 
> Jessica happy 35 weeks!! I can’t believe you’re so close to being full term.
> 
> Star, it really must suck not being able to eat any candy at this time of year. I’m sure once baby is a bit older you’ll be able to enjoy Halloween a lot more.
> 
> Afm, I’ve been given the all clear from my ob to continue as planned to 37 weeks, yay! From now until then I’ll be having two scans just to be on the safe side. So if there’s no changes with babies or myself we should be right to get to 37 weeks or earlier if they choose to come at their own time. 37 weeks is exactly 4 weeks away, it’s not long at all although the end date feels so far lol.

I just saw all your updates. I guess I had some catching up to do. I am glad things have settled and you get a little more time.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Awe Dove :( I hate that you aren't feeling well. I hope that things smooth themselves out somehow.
I'm starting to get my reflux feelings in the morning. And having random spats of not feeling well after eating...

Well I felt good enough to work on the spare room with Hubby. We managed to clear a corner (sort of) and found a huge box we can fill back up with stuff to sell! Also had to go through more stuffed animals >_< I hate doing that! But honestly so many of them are ones that I have to ask my mom before getting rid of -- and quite a few that i think she might kill me if i sold or gave away! Hubby keeps making comments about "if they are baby's then look forward to them getting ruined by the dog" ... and then i'm like "then baby gets none of them...." I'm trying really hard to let go, but i think since we're getting down to the last of them, it's getting harder!


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!

Star - I went on birth control as soon as my periods started because my mother knew they'd be irregular. So I was pretty regular until I stopped the pill when I was 20 or so and dh and I discussed having a kid. When I wasn't taking it during my 20's I didn't hardly ever have a period and when I did it was horrendous, plus I wasn't taking care of myself so it all went together. I came a few days late, my mother even told me she tried to have me on the fourth of July, by taking castor oil, ugh. I tried castor oil to get my dd going and it was terrible, I ended up with diarrhea during labor. Babies generally come when they're ready to, I never had luck with anything for inducing, but people swear by their own methods. 

dove - I hope you feel better soon, feeling gross is no fun. Maybe it's just a bug or maybe it's pregnancy?? Either way, sending some positive vibes your way to feeling better!!


----------



## jessicaftl

How is the antibiotic going? Are you almost done taking it now? Good that you got some cleanup done. Weekdays are always so hectic for us I wish I had the time to do cleanup but end up just doing dinner, making dh's lunch, and then being with dh until we go to bed. Now that it's getting darker earlier we just kind of hunker down.

Dh has been expressing his excitement for baby and I'm getting a bit excited as well! I'm still a bit anxious about labor and making it to the birth center in time and how it'll go but it is what it is.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Antibiotics are going alright. Only have 2 days left (including today's) I'm ready to be done with them. I have noticed that the odd feeling I was having while peeing (that I was chalking up to BH's) is gone! Just finishing up the pills so that i take them all.

Totally getting distracted and forgetting that I started writing a reply... 

We got more presents showing up at the house. Someone surprised me and got me a changing table! It came as the product box with a shipping label just No way of telling me who it was from.... that irritates me -- Dear Amazon and Target.... FIX THIS! -- So i had to snoop on my thank you list to find out who it came from (trying to ignore some of the other presents that were bought as I wanna be surprised)


----------



## jessicaftl

What weird feeling? I'm glad you're feeling better though. 

I noticed replies were a bit messed up again on the forums, it wasn't showing alerts again for me and then it showed replies in the wrong order, so annoying! 

It's good you're getting some stuff you need! I think all I have left to get are a small bag of disposable diapers for the newborn, so I don't stain all my new cloth diapers with the first few tarry poops. 

I have my midwife appt tomorrow, think I'm doing the GBS swab, which I'm not really worried about since that's pretty much out of my control. Next week, I have my consult for the iron and then I'll see my mw again next Friday. Can't believe I'll be "full term" next Friday!! I can't believe that it's almost Christmas, either lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I had an issue when I posted yesterday. I think they didn't test long enough before rolling out the new forum set up.

Feeling just kinda like a slight cramp and pressure. Basically what the doctor was explaining it would feel like with a Bladder Infection. So i'm thinking it seemed to fit along... And now i don't feel anything except baby moving around, so yup... that's what it was.

Holy cow!!! It's amazing at how fast this whole thing has gone! I mean ... none of this is what I expected!!! So crazy! 


(Again .... typed up a whole thing and forgot to click "post reply" LOL)


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah I question how much testing they did before changing forums, but it works okay most of the time. I'm still learning about following threads and keeping track of stuff. 

It is good they caught the infection, and that you're feeling better already! I hate taking antibiotics, I imagine they tear up your stomach too. Sorry your reflux is coming back, too. The good news is that soon you'll have your baby and won't have all those little issues. I keep thinking about those first few deep breaths you take after baby is out, what it is like to feel your lungs having the space again, and that first meal after baby is born is amazing, too, even if it is crappy hospital food lol. I remember after having dd I ended up ordering salmon and salad and a sandwich, it was 1:30 am, but it was the most amazing food ever, it was like my appetite flipped a switch. Crazy how the hormones change your body so much. 

And the funny part is when you deliver the placenta all the staff seem soooo amazed at how clean and healthy it is. Tearing isn't so bad if they are minor tears, I'm anxious to see if I'll tear more of less giving birth under water, but I had 2nd degree with all my last three and they healed relatively fast. The only issue I had was that last time my stitches actually fell out two weeks pp, and I was so stressed. I have a weird groove down there now because of it, but it has not affected sex at least. Next time if it happens I would not hesitate to call an OB or midwife. My mw looked at it at my 6 week checkup and she said it looked okay so I wasn't worried. I'd never have the same OB stitch me again after last time though!

I am wondering how the consult is going to go, and if I'll have to get the iron infusion in the end, I'm not really looking forward to an IV.


----------



## dove830

…..currently 12:30 am, and I've been trying to fall asleep for 2.5 hrs......sigh....


----------



## StarGazerRose

Happy Halloween Ladies!
I'm being a little casual at work. Wearing my maternity shirt with watermelons on it -- i figured it someone asked, I am "dressed up" LOL

_Dove _-- awe .... I hate not being able to sleep. I've been playing a game on my phone (mindless bingo game) when i can't initially sleep and I play until i can't keep my eyes open. And then .... hubby comes in and wakes me up as he's trying to get into bed, or checked to see if the dog is in the room or says something to me....

Jess -- Sadly I don't think my reflux will go away... but the ability to control it better, and almost non-existent will be nice!
I am glad they caught the infection. I looked at my records and the protein level is still considered "normal", but just elevated, so that's why she prescribed the antibiotic. And YIPPIE it's the last day for it!
My first "meal" after baby will be cake!!! I'm gonna scarf it down and the only way someone will know is by the leftover icing. I have been dying not having my normal sweets... I hate shopping near the bakery or candy isle (and honestly try to make that the LAST place i have to go by at the store).

We were trying to portion things out for dinner last night. Trying to figure out how much 2 oz of raw pasta is.
Hubby thought the end of my spaghetti scoop was the measurement for the serving. I told him it wasn't....but he insisted in measuring using that hole. (Its a tiny little thing -- maybe the size of your pinky or ring finger -- cause it was meant to hang on the tiny a** hooks that came with my utensil rack.) I told him that if the spaghetti thing has a round hole in the _middle _of the scoop, that _that _is for portioning.... not the one on the end that you hang it by. LOL) BUT anyways... after making "3 servings" of what he measured out.....I ate half of it and two links sausage. Shoulda made more pasta my glucose number was under 100!


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!

Dove- you and me both, I stared at the clock for so long last night, just wasn't comfortable and so tired that I toss and turn constantly. I hope you can get some rest soon, at least.

Star - Yaay for the last day! As for the reflux, I had terrible heartburn alllll day yesterday. Sometimes the omeprazole doesn't cut it in later pregnancy for me, but I felt terrible and had to sleep elevated, even then I couldn't sleep. I popped tums a few times during the afternoon, but I think the onions in my lunch did me in. I was so hungry but no appetite because of it all, today I am ravenous, and hoping it stays at bay so I can at least eat some food. Cake will be great, I hope you enjoy every little bite of it. LOL about the pasta portion, you're correct it's that hole in the middle of the ladle. I always make up a lot of pasta because my kids eat a lot of it. Sounds like your numbers are still okay, yippee!! I don't think I'll dress up. I really wanted to find an orange pumpkin maternity shirt but I had no luck so I'll just stick to wearing all black like I do every day.

Baby has been a bit active today, and I've been watching scary shows on Netflix and even that gets them going, haha. A bit anxious for my appointment later, but nothing serious.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Baby is being super lazy today. Been trying to nudge them and they just turn over slightly and I can't get my count in.... I feel bad nudging them so much, but they need to move a little bit more than what they are.
They just gave me a huge kick and turn over and that's it ... I think they are like "Let me sleep mom!" haha


----------



## StarGazerRose

I think they wanted to sleep in. Cause now they are back to themselves. Baby is definitely running out of space! These little jabs are getting more uncomfortable.


----------



## jessicaftl

Mine hasn't moved much this morning, either, but I've been doing stuff around the house, they get active after I calm down in the mornings, and usually a lot more in the early afternoon.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah ... mine is being intermediate apparently.
Finding my organs and thinking it's fun to poke them.... #-o


----------



## jessicaftl

I pushed on my belly when I was standing up at the sink and felt a leg/foot combo kicking around in there, it actually made me chuckle. 

Made myself a nice big turkey sandwich with some thick meat I bought at Costco, put some of my salad mix on it, but actually spilled half the bucket of salad on the kitchen floor. I hate bending over to sweep, lol. Luckily I have enough salad left to last the next few days though!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm still finding myself standing my "normal" distance away from things and then realizing that i should have been a foot or two back farther.... as a door or something grazes my belly. I laugh cause i know that i'm not gonna get used to it.

I made an over full chicken salad sandwich. Really wanted as much as i could put on it cause i was hungry. And it always occurs to me that I like lettuce on my chicken salad but i never have any. Neither of us are salad people (usually if Hubby gets a salad it's Caesar and he eats the cheese and the croutons rather than any salad...LOL) so i never buy lettuce. 

And I'm so tired of dropping things since i can't pick them up with out doing the whole sumo leg spread LOL


----------



## jessicaftl

I actually have to stand sideways at the counters to do things like preparing food or doing dishes, it kills my back to partially bend over. My belly also gets in the way of everything, lol. Our kitchen is the hallway of our house and the kids always seem to need to go through when I'm digging in the fridge or pantry, drives me nuts!
Dh usually has a huge salad a day, so I cut up a bunch of lettuce, spinach, and kale, and shred some carrots. They usually last a week, in an older gallon ice cream bucket. But we put in seeds and chicken and other stuff. 
I've gotten pretty good at picking things up with my feet so I don't have to bend over and my kids usually help clean things up for me. 

So my appointment went okay, I'll find out my GBS results next week. All my numbers were okay, BP was higher than usual, but still okay, I was pretty upset with my kids before going in so I know that was part of it.


----------



## StarGazerRose

My feet keep swelling terrible. I know it's apart of the whole package, so i'm not terribly worried. My issue is i sit all day, drive an hour and then get home and sit. While trying to fall asleep i prop my feet on the footboard and lay back semi flat on the bed, so my feet are higher than the rest of me, but then i get uncomfortable and need to turn or just prop the rest of me up. What i find helps the most is actually being ON my feet. But i end up being so tired when i get home I just wanna crash. 

I have to create a "guess the gender/date calendar" for my shower... I'm buying a poster board and using a sharpie to draw out the lines, and some small decorations. Just trying to figure out how to make it "stable" for people to write on... I didn't want to put too much money into this, cause I don't know if I wanna keep it or not.

OH I meant to say yesterday, and was too absentminded to do so. Hubby got his start date for work!!! He starts next week! So we're trying to figure out how we can finish up the room enough and build a wall before he goes back PLUS have a shower in the same weekend!


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning everyone!

Star - I really can't help you there on the swelling, I had it a little bit the first time around but not with these others. The best thing I found was staying hydrated and moving when I can. I can't wait to hear how your shower goes, sounds like it'll be exciting! I've never been to one, other than my own, so I look forward to hearing all the details lol. And yaay for your dh getting his work date, fingers crossed you're able to get the stuff done you need at home too, especially before baby comes. 

Afm, I went to bed a bit late, but I did actually sleep okay-ish. I had this dream where I was arguing with dh and he actually woke me up before leaving work at the same time, so I had a bit of a chuckle there. 

Today I don't think I'll be doing too much, I have some energy this morning, so I'll probably do some house work!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I've been to a few showers. This last one did the clothes pin thing (where if you say "baby" someone takes your pin, and whoever has the most wins a prize) and guess how many are in the jar thing... At a different shower they did mini games like "what's in your purse" eh wasn't a fan of that one.
I honestly don't know exactly what is gonna go down at mine. A friend's mom is doing all the games, and our original plan only did the "while they are waiting around paper games" .... so :shrug:
I'm super excited to see all the people that show up. I haven't seen half of these people since the very beginning (or for many years!) I just know that the number i keep counting is up near how many we estimated for.... so we're near 50 people!!! It's just CRAZY!!! 
I'm doing the poster board calendar as a mini-ish game i guess, but I wanted it more for a guest book in the end (if i end up keeping it).

I'm trying to keep my feet propped up at work. Trapping a chair in my desk so i can lean back and reach the seat. My boss is gonna look at it funny when he stops by. (Which he does randomly).


----------



## jessicaftl

Have you looked at getting an exercise ball? I know you were talking about it awhile ago. 

Shower sounds fun, I didn't do any of the games at mine. 50 people: that's a lot!


----------



## StarGazerRose

No exercise ball. I looked for one at my local store, but didn't like that they didn't have the larger ones nor have them at a reasonable price. So I haven't bought anything yet. Still been thinking about it, cause i still have time....

Baby has been driving me nuts.... which i find odd to say. But they have been super quiet while at work. I have to cup my belly and nudge them to get them to move. But when i'm at home they are going wild. At night they've been moving quite a bit too. They are moving enough for me to know they are ok, but it's the hours of nearly nothing that are worrying me.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning!!

Yeah those balls are pretty expensive, I've seen them around $50 and it wasn't really worth it to me to get it then, lol. I always worry about breaking one because I feel so huge when full term and stuff, but they can be pretty sturdy and definitely help with posture and labor while it's getting going. As far as baby is going, they really can have a lot of quiet moments in my experience. I forgot how much they sleep in those first few weeks, too. You might have a quieter and calmer baby, too. They do get their patterns down, it can make me panic a bit too when they don't move a lot. Mine is quiet for long stretches too and then they're flipping all around for awhile, usually when I'm upset or around the other kids they get kind of active. My dd was rubbing my belly yesterday and the little one was kicking at her hand a bit, so I know they are listening and reacting. Plus I think room is very limited at this point.

afm - woohoo, 36 weeks today! I'm feeling massive, at this point, and just want to relax these last few weeks, but I'll keep positive about it all. I'm getting a little nervous about labor again. Last time I had the shakes so bad during active labor from adrenaline, here's hoping it won't be so serious this time.


----------



## dove830

Does the hospital not provide the balls for you? Here, they have many sizes to choose from.....


----------



## StarGazerRose

And, so far baby has been moving around some more than the past two days, or at least pushing around some. I figured they were running out of space, so wasn't trying to freak out. It was just every time i noticed that they weren't moving it had been a few hours....so i would do alllllll the suggested stuff and i'd only get a little nudge and then they were done. Hubby keeps telling me nothing is wrong, but he's seeing when they are active, not the 2-3 hours of no movement. I guess cause i'm getting so close to the end, i want nothing wrong with Baby that would cause issues! Still doing my best to stay calm and think things rationally.

Hubby was funny the other day. He blew on my belly, making one spot super warm, and baby started gravitating and kicking towards that spot! That was adorable! So i know they are reacting to changes. Baby seems to like when i drive, they are active here and there during the ride.

I still want an exercise ball, but I'm not sure i'll end up getting one "in time" ...

Happy 36!!!!! I can't say much about the whole nervousness about labor. Without knowing anything about it, i'm just gonna say -- you'll probably do better if you get the water birth you want that way you can relax a little. The water is supposed to help with that.

Dove -- I don't think that I can get anything prior to with out a medical reason (and truthfully not sure simple pregnancy is enough) Plus it will have to go through insurance if i get something through the hospital too. I might see if they have something I can use while there.... As I still intend to NOT be hooked up to a machine.


----------



## jessicaftl

Dove - the hospitals here do, and so does my midwife, they're so great too! 

Star - I think Dove is referring to the fact that hospitals usually have them on-hand and you can use them while in labor, but they are actually hospital property. My baby also acts different when I'm in the car, usually because of how dh drives lol, but I live in the canyon so when I'm driving up steep roads I think the pressure changes, and it does for baby as well. Not sure how water birthing will go, I asked my mw about if I feel I need to get out to push and she said some women have felt they just need to get out and do it on land and that's how it goes. I know I will be happy about not having to have my legs up in air like in the hospital. At this point I'm getting concerned about pooping during labor lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Last night I slept with my feet over the footboard (give or take when I probably turned on my side, cause sleeping on my back doesn't last long). I noticed my feet went down some, but no where near normal.

If the hospital lets me use one while laboring I think i'll just do that. I don't know if I can spend over $50 at the moment just on a ball. 

I read that you can do the whole process in water. You can opt to labor in the water and get out to push, or you can just do it all there. Doing the pushing in the water would probably bother me if I poop ...but honestly i think it's almost inevitable right? You are using all those same muscles and if you have anything in your system it will just come out.
I think what i'm in for is the amount of pain I've never experienced and don't know how to prepare for. I mean it's different from reading what people say, and listening to people comment on the level it is, but there are different levels of tolerance, so yeah .... Clueless FTM LOL


----------



## jessicaftl

Sorry about the swelling. I use a bolster pillow or a small on folded over if I need to sleep with mine elevated. They also work well to sleep with my chest elevated if I've got nasty heartburn. I hope the hospital has one for you, they help a lot with pelvic pressure during labor, especially if labor is taking awhile to get going, like it did when I was induced. 

I think the pooping thing is one of the worst aspects of it, I know people are like "oh, don't worry about it" but whatever, you can smell it and feel it happening and they usually clean you up really well but I'm still embarrassed by it. It's a sign that you're using the right muscles when you push too, and honestly for me, when it's time to push it really does feel like you have to take a massive crap (lol). I asked my mw about pooping in the big tub and she laughed and said they actually buy those little fish tank nets to catch turds with LOL. 

For the pain, yeah it's hard to say how it'll feel, everyone has different thresholds for the pain, I remember the first time it was so painful I got an epidural but I was having back labor. Expect the pain, the point is to try and work through the pain and don't hold your breath because it will make it worse and harder. It'll probably be the most painful thing ever, but it's only temporary and you'll feel okay once the baby is out and on your chest. You really have to get it right in your head about it all or it's just gonna be an anxietyfest.


----------



## StarGazerRose

haha to the "net" Well... that's nice to know.
And as per the correct muscles -- i think that's what I've read. I can agree with the idea of it being embarrassing... especially for having strangers hanging around your privates.

I've been trying to keep the information that i've been reading/watching in mind when that time comes. One was to use a mantra! And in stead of saying Ow, or Oh, you should say "YES!!!" I'm pretty good at breathing in through my nose and out through my mouth. I am anticipating it being the most painful thing I've felt -- cause well i'm gonna be pushing out a kid! But it's also one of the most "rewarding pains" I'll experience.


----------



## jessicaftl

I always have a hard time with the breathing part, I tend to hold my breath and it makes my heart rate skyrocket. I hate the hospital when there are like ten people all around you. Last time I didn't even have my dh there because he was with my kids so I'm hoping he will be there more this time around. 

My appetite is so crappy right now, and I'm frustrated with my kids. It's so hard to chase them around when I get so sore in the hips and belly. Not to complain about it, it's just how it'll be for the next few weeks, but I am ready for the weekend so dh can help out lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

haha to the "net" Well... that's nice to know.
And as per the correct muscles -- i think that's what I've read. I can agree with the idea of it being embarrassing... especially for having strangers hanging around your privates.

I've been trying to keep the information that i've been reading/watching in mind when that time comes. One was to use a mantra! And in stead of saying Ow, or Oh, you should say "YES!!!" I'm pretty good at breathing in through my nose and out through my mouth. I am anticipating it being the most painful thing I've felt -- cause well i'm gonna be pushing out a kid! But it's also one of the most "rewarding pains" I'll experience.

(I SO thought I clicked the post button.....)


----------



## jessicaftl

yeah for some reason it double posted again, it has been doing that to a lot of people... so aggravating!


----------



## bdb84

:hi:

I haven't been on in ages! My laptop is a dinosaur and I do not like using forums from my phone so I've been very MIA. I'm sorry :( 

How is everyone?? There's absolutely no way I can go back and catch up.


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - !!! We have missed you! I'm doing okay, getting so close to the end now and anxious about it all, really. How has your pregnancy been going??


----------



## bdb84

It’s been really smooth sailing! I didn’t start showing until I hit 30 weeks but boy did my body make up for it these past 6 weeks! :D This girl is so incredibly active and I’m convinced she never sleeps. 

I am now officially seeing my OB every week. I believe I have one more ultrasound scheduled for 37 weeks just to get an idea of her size.


----------



## jessicaftl

Ooh, I'm so excited and a bit jealous of you getting a scan :D! Don't you usually deliver a little before your edd? Sounds like your lo is super active, too. Can't wait to see when you pop, I think it'll be you or Sushai that goes first. I'm also going weekly and had my GBS this week and next week I am having a special consult for my lower than idea iron levels, and I'll find out next Friday about the gbs swab. Generally mine has also been uneventful and the only thing I haven't done yet is pack a bag, but this weekend I am doing that :haha: (I know I said that last week, too, but I am planning to get a few toiletries for my bag, and nothing else is going on for me).


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning Ladies (I hope everyone is having a better one than me!)

DBD!!! Welcome back! Missed you! I'm glad things are going well on your end! Happy 36 weeks!
With the forums changing, the mobile forum is odd to work with.

Jess -- haha I found the bag my mom gave me to use for a diaper bag, which might end up being my hospital bag more than anything. Since it's like ginormous anyways. And I got the travel diaper bag that I registered for...I just have to see how much crap i can put in it to see if it will be useful (it also is a changing table too

We're making decent progress on the spare room! We're back to Hubby's pile of things and the only thing major left is my craft corner, which i'll go through eventually. Hubby is supposed to go through his stuff today and I hope he can get most of his stuff out of the way. With him starting work tomorrow, it's gonna be our last day to really get anything else done in the room. When he feels confident that we've done enough "cleaning", everything we're keeping is gonna go in the living room while he works on putting up the wall --- which we decided to make it more of a built-in bookshelf on the "adult" side, and just a plain wall on the other (baby side) so he shouldn't take quite as long, and will be VERY useful for all the books we have and games, and movies .... that are gonna go in there. 

Shower was awesome! I didn't get that many pictures, mainly the food table and one of the games. I have to upload them, but I'll post them later.
We got so many wipes! I actually am gonna say i didn't get nearly enough diapers as I need. One person gave me a box of diapers, which will be helpful. My mom has a ton of people giving her things still, so she's making passes by our house when she gets more. I'm trying to wait until the bulk of the presents stop showing up before I send thank you cards.
And with us working on the baby room, all the stuff we've gotten had to be put in our shed (the new one)... I'm hoping to have everything back in the house before the middle of November.
Over all I was happy at the turn out. Best present I got -- which idk if Baby will get it right away -- My aunts sent me a blanket that my grandmother made before she passed. (i have TONS of heirlooms, mind you....) I started to cry when i opened the card inside the box. I couldn't help it, I was crying before i even knew it.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!

Star - glad to hear you had a good shower, and an heirloom blanket :). Since my own mother is trash, I am glad to be the one to make all the special things for my LOs. It's nice that you have it, and being emotional is just part of the process I guess. You''ll probably never have too many wipes and diapers, either. And yaay for getting your room more and more ready. Hope that you guys get it to a satisfactory level soon. 

afm - well, I lied about my weekend being uneventful. The starter ended up failing in our newer car so we had to replace that this weekend, which took lots of time. Tomorrow is my iron consult, and I'm a bit anxious to have to drive an hour and a half down to it, but I know it'll be okay, just a long time in the car. My pelvic and hip pain has been so annoying the last few days, I waddle everywhere. Baby must be going on some nerves because I am uncomfortable a lot of the time. Today I'm really hoping to clean up my living room since it's in a state of neglect from doing the car.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jess, I hate that you had to replace a car .... that is _never _fun (been through enough of those with Hubby's record). I'm sure you'll be fine at your appointment, even though it's the drive that is probably worrying you more than the results. I hope your test comes back in a good range. I'm sure that with it nearing the end you can not have to worry too much longer about your levels.

I wanna start today over ...I need to get to work earlier, not drop my soda under my car .... and MAYBE just MAYBE i'll be in a better mood.


----------



## jessicaftl

I don't think they are going to test my iron levels again, my mw doesn't want to get into it with the state insurance since they're already against having the out of hospital birth. We only had to replace the starter, and luckily we have our other car so dh was able to drive into the city and buy a refurbished one, and he'll get the core charge back for it when he takes the old one in. I always learn a lot when he works on cars, we've had to do work on all of our vehicles over the years, from pulling many motors(replacing a few) to just about any type of wiring. 

I'm not having too bad of a morning yet, got some laundry going and did some basic cleanup. Waddling everywhere and my three year old asking me why I can't bend over to pick something up for him, lol.


----------



## dove830

Went on a cleaning/organizing BINGE yesterday. Way, way, WAY overdid it and am paying for it today. I think that was nesting. This is baby #4 and I've never experienced that before, lol. I could not stop. Everything is now organized. The only thing left is for hubby to build the crib. I also got a jumpstart on x-mas shopping. 42 days left until baby comes. I feel like she's dropped though??? Isn't that early? I feel like I can breathe a little better. I started on the hospital bag, but I'm waiting for a few things to arrive that I bought online, before finishing it.

Star--glad your shower was amazing, and you can NEVER have too many wipes!

Welcome back BDB! You are almost there!

Jessica--BOOOOOOO to car issues!! Far too stressful! Good luck at your appointment tomorrow.

I see my regular dr tomorrow. Wednesday, I have another U/S and I see the OBGYN....busy week!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Just having a rough morning in general i guess, maybe hormonal idk.... Rain is never good for a Leo .... :(

Jess -- That's good that you didn't have to replace the whole car. I've learned a little bit here and there from Hubby and his dad. I promised that with my 'new' car i would take care of it to make sure that it lasts many many many years, it's now paid off and i make sure that it takes it's regular trips to the dealer for oil changes and whatnots. My old Chevy bit the dust (luckily not on my clock)... We replaced so much and "jimmy-rigged" the rest. No air conditioning, manual windows made many summers a nightmare. Poor thing was only running on 1.5 cylinders in the end and you had to check the oil daily. My FIL had enough of looking and messing with it and told me to get a new car--- needless to say i didn't argue with him. He sold me chevy after "patching it up" enough to keep it running but the new owner didn't listen to him and my FIL said he finally found where all the oil had been going -- as it was then spread across 2 lanes of road. (The car never lever oil spots, just ate the oil...)

Dove -- yeah i think the ability to "over clean" is nesting! I think when i'm at home more, near my due date, i'll probably go crazy cleaning, organizing baby stuff, probably cleaning every crevice i can clean. There are quite a lot of things we've been neglecting while focusing on the spare room, so i'm sure that's what i'll be doing while "waiting around"

I have an appointment this friday, but today is day 1 of our Birthing Classes. I'm interested in seeing how it goes! (hoping my night goes better than my morning)


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - that sure sounds like nesting and at least you got lots of stuff done. I know when I went through my super clean mode a couple weeks ago I felt almost dead the next day, I was so sore. I hope you feel more like yourself soon!! As for baby dropping, mine never have, not until they come out, it's crazy. Does seem early, but who knows what it means? Seems like babies always have their own mind for things lol.

star - sounds like one of the cylinders was bad and was burning oil. I don't think I've ever had my oil changed by someone else, lol, expensive and easy to do at home. The last car we bought, we had to replace the motor, that was such a chore as I was pregnant with my second ds and it happened when we were in transition of buying a house and living with my mother and her husband, so all of our tools were in storage. We've had quite a few cars over the years, the newer ones can be a bit more complex with their computer systems. Our newest car, the one we replaced the starter in, was so well maintained when we bought it, they had all the paperwork for it and everything. But parts always fail eventually. I sold my old '66 vw bug to some guys who wanted to restore it, but I've yet to see it and I doubt they did anything to it, hopefully I'm wrong though!


----------



## StarGazerRose

There was so much wrong with my little ol' Chevy ... Half the engine had been touched by something. I had an issue with my thermostat for years (i couldn't even sit in drive thru without it hitting red) [minus that drive thru around here is basically the same as going in an sitting down ... they don't understand the aspect of how to handle it (side note -- i could be the ONLY one in drive thru and the whole restaurant and STILL have to pull up and wait for them to bring me my food) ]
I bought my new car from the dealer -- because i have gone to them for everything. It's saved me money. I had to replace the trigger for my air conditioner, and instead of paying nearly 600$ i think i paid under 100 for it. It takes the synthetic oil, and i've never bought it on the shelf. Plus this thing has way more bells and whistles my chevy ever could have wished for so i wouldn't even KNOW where to start. And i didn't wanna risk anything happening to it at my FIL garage so i just took it to the dealer for the oil changes -- and i normally get out around $40, which is the same as i was paying for my chevy, buying everything myself.

Well ladies i gotta take off -- need to go play crochet with a soda can and then leave to get hubby....


----------



## jessicaftl

I've had some clunker cars over the years, lol, I can relate to that! Hope you have fun this afternoon. I'm getting ready to make a "test chicken" for a recipe I've been wanting to try as the one for Thanksgiving, kind of excited to see how it tastes in the end, I've tried so many roasted chicken recipes, it's hard to find ones that are not dried out or bland. Fingers crossed this one is good! I ate some carrot cake I made over the weekend and it was soooo good (my favorite). I haven't had it for a long time, and had been craving it all week. Baby seems to be liking it as well, moving all around after I ate it (probably the sugar hehe).


----------



## StarGazerRose

Morning :)
[This one is going way better than yesterday's]

Got up early! Hubby had to go to work, but was out of the shower before I got in. Baby likes the shower so they were wiggling around this morning. Got to work 10 mins early! 
Class went alright. Most of the information in this class I knew already (either from my research, reading, what you ladies said ... or basic knowledge) Next week we'll be doing the breathing and soothing techniques, and the 3rd week we'll be doing the tour. Then i have a breastfeeding class and another about "taking care of baby" (mostly since i've never dealt with a newborn, and i don't know if Hubby has ever watched kids alone)


----------



## jessicaftl

I'm so glad your morning is going better than yesterday! My lo also likes the shower, lol, maybe it's because it's warm and we're relaxed? Either way, they wiggle all about in me too. I hope your class was a bit helpful, even if most of the info you already knew. I had never even held a baby until my first, so I can relate to the taking care of a baby class. Babies can be a bit intimidating at first, lol. Anxious to know how your tour goes as well, and the breastfeeding class.

afm - time change still has me going a bit earlier than usual, so everyone is still asleep and when I wake up to waddle to the bathroom I am always surprised it's not later than it is. I'm starting to get a little bit anxious about child birth, but I am trying to keep in my mind that I've done this before and I know how it'll be and to just take it one step at a time. My appointment is tonight, so I'll likely in for a few hours of sitting in the car in the dark lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I think the classes will help. Just curious to see how they will finish. One of the girls due date is the 6th (if i remember right) haha We're gonna finish a week before she's due.
I felt it funny that one of the posters the lady shown was the week I am. I'm still amazed at how "little" baby is.


----------



## jessicaftl

I always forget how small newborns are, it's amazing, dh was able to hold our dd in one hand (granted he has massive hands) and part of his forearm. He has kept a newborn sized diaper in a special spot and I found it a couple weeks ago when I was looking for batteries and I was like oh wow, they really are so tiny at first!


----------



## dove830

My smallest newborn was 8 lbs, 2 ozs, LOL! My last baby was born looking like a 3 month old....


----------



## jessicaftl

Mine have also all been over 8 lbs, but I suspect being on the IV plumped them up quite a bit, too, wasn't your last one like 11 lbs? My second ds was always in the higher percentile too, he loved bf sooo much and still does, (he's pretty excited for my milk to come back when baby is here).


----------



## Sushai

Stargazer glad to hear your classes have begun and that they seem to be going well. I’m sure things will really seem real once you have the tour, I mean the fact that birth is so close. 

Dove and Jessica I don’t know how you managed to birth large babies, kudos to you both! Mine have been tiny, all between 5 and 6lbs and fullterm (this is something the MFM took into consideration with the twins growth). I feel you all on the anxiety of giving birth, although it seems like I won’t be getting a natural delivery I’m still nervous as I’ve never had a csection and it’s less than 3 weeks away, yikes!

Tomorrow I have a follow up growth scan. I’m really curious to see if there’s been a change from last time.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - looking forward to your update about your scan, hope all is well and you're so close to the end as well. Fingers crossed you end up being able to birth them naturally without needing to do a c/s. With every pregnancy I also worry about having to end up getting a c/s so I understand those feelings too. I really don't know how I managed such large babies, but I can say my sister's boys have all been well over 9 lbs. I'm just hoping for a tear that won't be worse than 2nd degree. 

Just wanted to check up on here before heading out, as it's such a long drive (about 1.5-2 hours) to this consult.


----------



## dove830

11 lbs, 6 ozs, haha....this one will be the same, I'm sure...

Saw my GP....still measuring 5 weeks ahead, so at least it's consistent. BP was high :( No swelling or headaches though. I also have a bladder infection, but I can't feel it at all :s 

U/S and OBGYN tomorrow....hopefully my BP will be a little lower :/


----------



## markswife10

I can't believe how close we all are getting! I had my 35 week appointment today and baby boy is doing great still! I have had some itchies the past couple of nights so they drew a liver bile acid test to rule out Cholestasis (they said they rarely see it though, so more than likely it isn't an issue, but we'll see when the results come back in two weeks). My BS numbers are still good, and I'm measuring 34 CM, so my consistent 1 week behind like I have been all along pretty much. She did a cervix check and said it was closed, but she said baby boy is down LOW (she could feel his head). No wonder I always feel him on my bladder. He's a low rider lol. Anyway, they also did the group b strep test (not much fun, especially when you are already -TMI- dealing with pregnancy hemorrhoids). I'm on weekly appointments now! Just 4 weeks and two days from my c-section date! Woot!

Haha, talking about big/small newborns... it is going to be SO weird for me to have a normal sized baby! DD was only 1lb 5.9oz and 11.4" at birth, and was only 4lb 15oz when she came home from the hospital at almost 3 months old. So even a smaller newborn will look big to me lol! At this point, though, baby boy is likely already bigger than she was when she came home, haha.

Well, I've been doing some nesting. I deep cleaned all of our showers/bath tubs, washed/folded all of baby's cloth diapers (had to break out the stash I had with DD), organized his disposable diapers/wipes and other things on his changing table, got all his clothes washed/folded and ready for him, and have my hospital bag packed and in the car ready to go at a moments' notice. We also got DD her "big sister" gift for the hospital. We decided to get her a cheap digital camera that she can play with and take her own pics of her baby brother at the hospital. I think she'll have fun with it (she's 5) and it will give her something to play with when she's at the hospital visiting baby brother :)


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - sorry about the high BP, maybe stress or anxiety about things? And measuring 5 weeks ahead still, lol. Kind of anxious to see just how big this one will be for you as well LOL. Fingers crossed for your appointments tomorrow and seeing LO.

markswife - eek sounds like nesting has hit you big time. Good to hear your BS numbers are decent, too. I feel you on the hemorrhoids, seriously one of the least favorite things of pregnancy for me, sooo uncomfortable to deal with. Good that your LO is head down, too. 

afm my appointment went well. I had a long wait as lots of people came in at the same time. Midwife didn't see where I wouldn't be able to have my water birth due to iron levels, so I'll talk with my regular mw about it this Friday when I see her! Baby is still head down, which I knew, and hb is going fine.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I know newborns are super tiny... I was given a set of premie onesies ... oh my goodness SO TINY!!! (I'm hoping i can at least attempt to use them, but might end up passing them to someone else) But in the end I've never held one. 
When my nephew was born they were super protective of him, so i let grandparents and her sisters hold him rather than getting too close.
Hubby and I were both over 8lbs, so this little one will be too. I'm not worried about it, what I'm worried is how much _over_ 8 Baby will be. 

Sushai -- Yup classes are going well, just had our first one. I'm interested in the others cause they will have more information I don't know. Eager to hear about your latest scan too! I hope that things check out well.

Dove -- As long as your BP doesn't stay high and swelling doesn't show up, you should be fine. My BP has been spot on for all but 1 appointment thus far. (And honestly i can say it was cause i was anxious and they were using that stupid automated one - which i hate) Finished my pills for an infection last week! I hope it goes quickly for you.

MarksWife -- I'm glad your appointment went well! Good to know that you'll have a full term baby this round! And you are SO CLOSE! wow 4 weeks! So crazy! My numbers have been doing well. I have 1 day that my numbers are high--- and it's always after breakfast (which i'm following my carb amount -- and i eat the same thing ALL THE TIME) So i'm not too worried about that. Half the time i'm trying to make sure that i get more carbs than what she told me so that my numbers are higher (cause otherwise they are around 100

Jess -- That's great that they said you can do your water birth! So exciting!


----------



## markswife10

Jessica, I think it has, haha! Not a problem though, I want to be prepared when he gets here so I can just relax and enjoy him (and wrap some Christmas presents--we have all of our Christmas shopping finished too!). Ugh, hemorrhoids are the worst! Especially when they decide to itch in the middle of the night or just hurt when you are trying to walk around. Ugh! LO has been head down since at least my ultrasound (at 31 weeks) I think, not that it really matters since I'm getting an automatic c-section this time around (I had classical incision with DD on my uterus because of her prematurity). But at least he's prepped lol! 

Star, I'm glad you are able to keep your numbers controlled too :) That's awesome! I know, I can't wait to have a FULL TERM baby this time! Eek!!! I've officially hit a big milestone to where they will deliver me at my local hospital and won't have to transfer me if he was to come at this point (before 35 weeks, they automatically transfer to the big hospital with the NICU where DD was born), so I'm glad to have hit that point, and it means MY OB can deliver (rather than whoever happens to be working at the big hospital at the time like with DD). As for the preemie clothes, I doubt your baby will be able to use them. Preemie clothes go up to 5lbs (DD was almost grown out of them by the time she came home at 4lb 15oz at almost 3 months old. Preemie clothes truly are for TINY babies...and to think they were HUGE on DD when they put them on her at first at a month old). I'm hoping DS will be small enough to use all the newborn stuff we have for him. I'd say there's a good chance since I was 7lb 14oz and DH was only 6lb at birth, and I've been consistently measuring a week behind the whole time (he was at the 40th% at my last ultrasound), so I really don't think he'll be huge by any means.


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - I agree with markswife about the premie clothes, I doubt they'll fit at all. I generally buy 0-3 months for a newborn, but it also really depends on the brand. I had no experience with babies until my first, it was really awkward just to hold him and talk to him at first. Just have to keep an open mind about it all. 

markswife - yes, I know what you mean about the hemorrhoids, they sting when you walk or itch so bad. I responded to a post in the fb group about it yesterday. I think prep h works the best, I get them randomly, too. I got them postpartum and luckily baking soda baths helped relieve the itch but not the pain/discomfort otherwise. I, too, am thinking about Christmas. It's crazy that Thanksgiving is in like two weeks! With having a c/s hoping your recovery goes well around the holidays especially with how hectic they can get.

afm - sleep was quite elusive last night. It didn't help that I ate fast food and it messed with my bowels big time :shock:. I went from cold sweats to being just too hot and had those nasty sulfur burps. I think my bowels just don't agree with random foods much during pregnancy. This morning I feel quite dried out and hungry/weak. LO has been moving a lot because of it. I had a butt in my ribs and some really strong BH last night because of it all. I plan to just take it easy this morning, clean the kitchen after things settle, and try to relax. I am anxious to see what my mw will think of the notes from my consult last night. I was told nothing about getting an infusion, but was recommended a liquid iron made from fruits and vegetables, but at this point it seems it might not be worth it. Since the birthing center where I plan to have my water birth is literally across the street from the hospital I can be transferred if I have any serious bleeding after delivery, which is the main risk.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I didn't check all the sizes of the jammies or onesies i got, but those were just to tiny i had to check. So i might have to find a way to exchange them or something. I didn't know if it were possible or not to use them. I guess it all depends on how things go in December.
Yeah Thanksgiving being so close O_O it's crazy to even think about.
Hubby was thinking about Christmas, and I've barely thought about it at all -- except how much i'm not gonna want to go shopping like we usually do. I saw a calendar i want to get my mom, and that's it. Hubby said he figured out something for his parents. And i'm still struggling with the idea of if i can have fudge and sweets for Christmas --- girls I'm dying here I need something sweet!!!! a BIG bowl of ice cream, candy bars, cookies, fudge, pecan pie .... Anything! 

I wish more food places would specify the carbs in their foods, not just the stupid calories. I mean most people on serious diets don't do calorie counts right??? Most are interested in the fat and carb content... i've had to look up so much crap to see if i can have it rather than just going in and eating. But i'm ready to NOT have to worry about my numbers. I hate diets >,<

LO is being active, and moving all over the available space. Still sticking mostly on the right, but adventuring farther over to the left now (must be getting tighter in there) I've noticed now if they are being still, that if I scratch where they are laying they wiggle around some. So that's a cool trick to get them to move when they are being sluggish or sleepy.


----------



## jessicaftl

Maybe if you go before Christmas you will get all the treats, lol. As for calorie counts, I do both calorie counting but macros are equally important to me. Can't say for other people, but I know mostly body builders go with macros.
I haven't even really thought about Christmas, since it'll just be us as usual for the holidays, I imagine it'll be busy but small. Last year I had lots of presents for the kids, but I've already told them this year there won't be as many. 
My lo is also venturing to the left side, but quickly back to the right side, it's funny. 

Trying to work up my appetite, and I have very little leftovers, so I'm not sure what I'll be making for lunch. I laid down for a little bit and my dd came and cozed up with me. She likes to rub my belly and then the baby inside starts pushing and kicking at her. They only do it with dd around, so I'm definitely wondering how they'll be as kids growing up, if they'll be close (dd is very independent). Her and my younger ds are getting really excited to have milk back soon, too.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi Ladies, 
How are you all doing? 
I cannot believe we are near the end now, its crazy! I feel like its gone by so quick (I do have a 4 & 6 year old at home) LOL

AFM, apart from the obvious pains, had a MW app on Tuesday and everything is measuring well, I've only put 7kgs on and the checks went all well! I have my health visitor / ante natal app today and my hospital tour on Saturday! 
Still don't have a date for my C section and won't be finding until the 21st! I just want to know now... Aaargh!

Wishing you all a lovely day today xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hello ladies, I’m glad you are all well, minus the usual aches and pains, lack of sleep etc haha 

It’s going so fast I wonder who will meet their baby/ies first????

Star sounds like you had a fantastic baby shower and I agree you can never have enough wipes 

I’m enjoying seeing my baby at all my extra scans (every 2 weeks) although it’s proving quite stressful as first they were concerned that baby had slowed down her growth but 2 weeks later all was back on track so it must have been a miss-measurement and now it’s thought that I have a lot of fluid around baby, hopefully that’s also a miss measurement at my next scan in 2 weeks. I think I preferred just having the 12 and 20 week scans, far less stressful.


----------



## StarGazerRose

*yawn* yeah I got sleep, but it doesn't feel like it. Hubby's been sick -- coughing, wheezing, snoring louder than normal, tossing and turning. So funny enough baby has let me sleep without too much issue, but with Hubby up and down i'm not getting good sleep.

Ladies, I'm glad to hear things are going well for you!

MrsDuck, why are the extra scans stressful? I get to see my little one next week, and unless something has come up, I doubt I'll get to see LO until their birthday.

Jess -- I hope LO comes before Christmas! I can't wait to stuff my face with some chocolate and cookies! MIL makes the most amazing powder sugar fudge that melts in your mouth .... i can't wait to indulge!!!


----------



## jessicaftl

buttercup - anxious to see when you'll get your c/s as well. It'll be the 21st before you know it! I'm glad you're not doing too bad, this final stretch is going fast for me as well, probably because of the holidays coming and being so busy with my other kids and dh!

MrsDuck - I haven't seen LO since my 20 week scan, but I can understand that stress of constant scans. I'm wondering who will go first as well, I'm thinking either Sushai or bdb lol... we'll see though!

Star - sorry your dh has been sick, hopefully he is on the mend soon enough and at least you're sleeping through some of it haha. If nothing else I'm sure your family will make extra candies and cakes through the holidays, maybe, so you can indulge when baby is here. I also love fudge, and now that you've mentioned it I'm craving it a little hehe.

afm - well, I actually slept last night... hooray for not having to wake up several times with bowel issues :blush:. Baby seems to be quite active today. I feel I have some energy today, so I'll likely be doing things and getting them done this morning. Hard to believe I'll be considered "full term" tomorrow, likely only 4 weeks left for me!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Baby hiccups are making me laugh. These belly little jolts I'm gonna miss! And after a while Baby starts to get fussy and wiggles around, or their arm/leg moves in reaction to the hiccup on the opposite side!


----------



## MrsDuck

Star the constant scanning is stressful because at each scan all the measurements are plotted on graphs and then if the sonographer measures something slightly off it is totally exaggerated by the graph it is plotted on which makes everyone panic until the next scan and so on.

Sorry hubby is keeping you from getting a good sleep and I’m sure you’ll get to eat all of the yummy Christmas sweeties

Jessica yay for full term tomorrow, that makes me panic that I still need to pack my bag and do all the Christmas shopping aaagh!

Glad you got a good nights sleep, I’ve given up counting how many times I get up to pee during the night now haha


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - I always miss the feeling of baby's movement the most out of all pregnancy things, hiccups are fun. My first had them constantly, this one gets them usually once a day or every other day. It's always interesting how when they're out in the world they are a lot like they are from the inside, including sleeping positions. DD still sleeps like she did when I was preg with her. 

MrsDuck - I still haven't packed my bag, either, lol. I am terrible about it and always wait until the last minute. As for Christmas shopping, I haven't done that either. You're not alone in that one, hehe. :blush: I don't even know how often I get up either to pee, I usually end up grabbing a bit of cheese and going right back to sleep, if I'm tired enough. 

I think we had the first ever frost this morning, it was all white on the ground and it's supposed to be sunny for the next week or so. I'm hoping I can get some last minute cleanup done this weekend and get my bag packed (lol). I see my mw tomorrow and will find out the results of my GBS test, and then she'll be gone all next week, so I won't see her again until right before Thanksgiving. Anxious to see how the holidays go and I need to freeze a couple meals up in advance.


----------



## Sushai

Buttercupbabi glad you’re doing well. Having a date to look forward to isn’t always easy. I have just over two weeks before my scheduled c section and the days feel like they are just dragging by. I think it just doesn’t help that I’m so over being this huge and uncomfortable. Hopefully it won’t feel this way to you.

MrsDuck I’m sorry you’re feeling so stressed out with the scans. I totally understand how you’re feeling as I’m going through something similar which I’ll get into soon. :hugs: really hope it’s all just mis measurements and that all is well with your baby.

Star so sorry your dh is unwell. Hope it passes soon so you’re able to get some rest. 

Jessica that burst of energy sounds interesting, I wonder if it’s some sudden urge to nest a bit? Good luck at your mw appointment, hope the gbs results come back good. 

AFM, I had my growth scan yesterday and baby A hasn’t grown much at all. They’re both actually quite small, I was expecting small babies anyway, but these seem to be really small. Baby b has gone from measuring in the 61st percentile at the MFM scan to the 20th percentile at this scan. Baby A has gone from the 31st percentile to 4th percentile. The sonographer told me I could go home after it and that she would discuss the results with her boss as apparently doctors don’t like it when any baby goes under the 10th percentile. I have my ob appointment this afternoon so I’m guessing we will discuss it then. My ob had said last time that if there was no improvement they’d think about bringing delivery forward. So I’m expecting either a change of date for the csection or to be put under much closer monitoring. Blood flow and all seems to be normal but for some reason baby A just isn’t growing much. I’ll update you ladies later after my appointment today.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - looking forward to your update, hope things are going to be okay with babies. This will be your first c/s?


----------



## Sushai

Jessica yes this will be my first c section. I’m quite nervous about it, I think it’s the pain after the anesthetic wears off that scares me most lol


----------



## jessicaftl

I would also be nervous, plus recovery with twins. I'm so hoping you get some good news, at least you're almost 35 weeks, so if they're born sooner they won't need much nicu time??


----------



## Sushai

My aim was to get to 35 weeks and that’s tomorrow. A lot of twins born at this gestation either have a minimal NICU stay and some none at all. I’ve got a feeling though that if I’m to deliver early baby A may require NICU time due to her small size. 
I really want to see my ob already my appointment isn’t until this afternoon and the not knowing is driving me nuts lol


----------



## jessicaftl

I am a bit anxious to see how it goes for you as well, hoping the outcome with baby A is okay, at least.


----------



## dove830

Anxiously awaiting your update, Sushai!


----------



## Sushai

Back from my appointment. 

My ob at the hospital had to go discuss the results with the head doctor they decided to for me to have another ultrasound next week. This ultrasound is specific to check blood flow, APIs (whatever that is, need to google) and I don’t know what else. If all normal they will try to get me to 37 weeks, if not they will deliver at 36. I will see the ob next Friday where they will tell me the final decision on when babies will be born. Either way babies will be here within 2 weeks. It would be great if I make it to 37 weeks. I have an ultrasound scheduled at 36 weeks but my ob has decided to cancel that and this next ultrasound will be my final one. Feeling nervous and excited.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sushai I'm glad they are taking such good care of you and your babies and 2 weeks max until you meet your little ones, exciting and scary. Have they said how much they think they weigh now?


----------



## Sushai

MrsDuck I actually got a copy of yesterday’s report and it says that’s baby A is measuring 33w while baby b is measuring 33+2, so not much better. Baby A is just under 2 kilos so around the 4lb mark and baby b is just a bit more than that.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sushai that doesn't sound too far off to me??? that's 2 weeks behind and they are twins so likely to be a bit smaller. My report from 34 weeks shows baby weighing 5lbs 4oz and at 32 weeks she was just under 4lbs so not a huge difference and mine is following the 50% centile graph and I've been scanned every 2 weeks since 28 weeks so should be fairly accurate. Hang in there babies and grow grow grow x


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - glad to read your update. Two weeks isn't long and fingers are crossed babies can hang out in there just for a little bit longer! I'm excited and nervous for you as well, eeek!!! 4 lbs seems like an okay size, but I am definitely not an expert. I'm really glad they're taking such good care of you!

afm - 37 weeks today (yikes) not much is going on yet, been having some really strong BH. Trying to chug my raspberry leaf tea as much as I can. I see my mw tonight so I'll find out about the gbs. Crazy that I'll likely meet my lo in about 3 or 4 weeks if they're anything like the others. I'm getting nervous and excited and a little bit anxious.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I missed a ton yesterday..... I was here just not posting.
Sushai -- an intense day for you! I hope that they find out you can make it to 37 weeks! But it's all a matter of how that next scan reads. Hoping you'll get better results. And I think that with your history of small babies, and these being twins, that they are going to be smaller.

Well my prenatal was this morning -- and the most eventful one yet. My BP was high -- i chalked it up to the fact that I was rushing to get there and was running late. Tried to breathe it down, but it didn't budge. Nurse didn't tell me the number, which i thought was odd, but I still thought it was cause i was rushing.... THEN urine test came back with MORE protein in it than last time! (Even with the last time being a bladder infection and the symptoms have disappeared) Baby was being stubborn and didn't want to be found with the doppler, but still got a decent reading for the hb. And as soon as the nurse left baby started moving around....
But since my blood pressure was high, the protein level, and i mentioned my feet swelling... They are worried about pre-e....
After the Doc told them i needed a NST, baby hiccups started. So i got to sit in a chair for idk how long (they said it's roughly 20 mins, but i'm pretty sure it was longer than that) with those round discs on my belly and baby had the hiccups for over 30 mins, then they stopped for a while, probably tried to get some sleep, and then started wiggling around just enough to get some readings. Til the VERY end when they said lets get this off you... Baby started having a ball! The NST Nurse was laughing at how long Baby had the hiccups for. But my BP during the NST was high, even though i wasn't moving and just concentrating on baby movements. My last reading finally dropped to 139/90 ... still too high. Doctor read the NST reports and was happy with everything (even through the hiccups), so that made be feel a bit better. But the bp being high worries me.
So Now... I have to track my bp at home (i have a little thing MIL gave me) a few times, do a 24hr Urine collection (which has to be Sunday since it's the weekend,) return it on Monday and see what they say...
Oh and i had to give blood too. Not sure what they track with that but we'll see what it says.

My next appointment is my u/s on 14th and then my next prenatal is the 23rd (if they don't tell me to come in before then). 
Baby is moving around, so i'm not terribly worried, but it's still nerve racking that things are coming up. Luckily only a few weeks left and things should be over soon!


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - sounds like an eventful appointment. Sorry about the high bp, and having to do that 24 hour urine catch (I did it with my first pregnancy and it sucked) No one listened to me when I said I get higher bp when I'm stressed out or anxious. I doubt it'll be anything serious, hopefully all just better safe than sorry. They put those little disks on your belly as well during labor to track baby's hb. Always seems like the last few weeks are when things get super eventful.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Well i'm hoping that i can report my bp being lower than in the office. Those automatic ones always seem to read higher than manual ones. (but that's what the thing is at home i have .... urgh so we'll see)
I'm not so happy doing the urine thing, but if it's to make sure baby is ok, and that i don't have any issues then i'll do it for 1 day...

I'm hoping it's just normal issues of being this far along. Baby has been moving for the past few hours like normal, so I think they were just being stubborn at the office. LOL I'm still laughing that they had hiccups for the duration of the NST. Probably why i was there longer than normal, so they could get a reading with out the hiccups. I was trying to zone out to lower my bp but it didn't seem to help. 

Oh and Congrats on 37 Weeks! :) Looks like you'll be getting that Water Birth after all!!! :happydance:


----------



## jessicaftl

I so hope I do get that water birth, I hate hospitals soooo much. I imagine I'll get to around 41w as usual. I generally start losing my plug a couple weeks before and it hasn't happened yet. Baby is super active. Hiccups for that whole time is pretty funny, never had them last that long either lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I couldn't help but laugh. It was too funny. The nurse kept coming in to check and she just was amazed. Baby is being active still. Seriously like they KNOW when they are being monitored and goof off! I told the doctor as soon as the nurse left baby was moving around....and then when the nurse came to get me for my NST I told her baby has the hiccups ... LOL 
I thought many times they would stop, but the kids turned and they just kept on going. 

I think the doc was surprised that I hadn't had any contractions or pains. I guess cause I have the other signs of pre-e that he was expecting me to say yes to something he asked. I honestly don't think i've even felt a cramp since doing the whole antibiotic thing. I've felt pressure mostly late at night when i'm getting up and down from the couch, but he didn't ask about that. And the most "pain" i've had is when baby decides that their feet/hands need to come out my side as they turn around. (and that's nothing to do with contractions)


----------



## jessicaftl

I didn't even know what contractions felt like until I was well into labor with my first, I also had a NST with my first and they all looked at me with surprise when I said "I don't feel those" watching them on the monitor. I've heard pre-e swelling is really extreme, so I'm hoping it's just basic end of pregnancy stuff you're dealing with. 
I believe it about babies knowing when they're being monitored, mine act different as well. Mine has been a bit quiet today, but was pretty active this morning. Woke up startled this morning and they were squirming around, so I think dd woke them up as well as me.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I was expecting them to kick the doppler again. I told the nurse they have for the last 3 appointments, didn't think this one should be any less. But they were hiding at the back and away from the wand. 
They said nothing about me having contractions on the monitor (but personally 34 weeks is kinda early for contractions...but from what I've read about pre-e, you can have them and some other pains in the belly) I'm glad that the doctor liked the readout baby produced. I told the nurse I wasn't counting the hiccups as movement since they had been doing on for so long. I only recorded the ones where they actually moved and I noticed them. I could tell based on the beat and the monitor that they were, but i didn't feel all of them. also didn't count head/hands moving unless it raised the monitor.

Been trying to prop up my feet at work but it's so awkward because of how my stuff is laid out in my room/desk. ... I'll do it here and there, but at least it's an attempt...


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah, I get contractions when I'm stressed, or really needing to take a break. Good that you're trying to prop your feet up, hope you can find something that works, even if it's just a little bit. I took a bump photo today and I just feel so huge, I could barely get my bump and torso in the pic haha. I think LO sticks out their butt a bit when I'm up and standing, especially since I had just gotten out of the shower. My belly button is sticking out a bit too, which is doesn't usually much with an anterior placenta.


----------



## Sushai

Jessica happy full term!!! How exciting that you’ve made it this far and that baby will be here in a few short weeks, yay!

Star, what an eventful appointment. I really hope you don’t have pre-e. Pregnancy is already stressful enough and it’s awful when something else gets added to the mix. 

AFM, 35 weeks today! Made it to my goal and I’m so happy about that. 1 or 2 weeks to go until I meet my girls. I’m so over being pregnant. Sick of all the aches, pains and discomfort. In regards to contractions, my bh have become more intense in the last few days and it comes with some pretty awful pressure in my bits like as if baby is wanting to come out. I mentioned it to my ob yesterday and she just wants me to keep an eye on it. It’s nothing regular so I’m now worried but I do get quite a few throughout the day.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - so glad you're still here at 35 weeks! Sorry you're so done being pregnant, and it is a good thing because you'll soon have your girls out with you. I'm also getting lots of pressure down low, but it doesn't feel like anything I haven't dealt with in the past. Fx it is just because you're so close to the end and babies are just really crowded in there.


----------



## Sushai

Jessica I definitely think all the pressure is from it getting so crowded in there. I’ve never had 4kg worth of baby in there so all these symptoms are new for me. My other pregnancies were relatively easy compared to this one, it’s like being a first timer in some ways lol


----------



## markswife10

Star, I'm sorry about your high BP and protein. I'm glad they are being proactive, though, because it can go south FAST (I had severe pre-e with DD, which is why she was born so early at 26+6--my BP at my appointment 5 days before was NORMAL, she was delivered a week after my normal BP OB appointment). They are likely checking your platelets with the bloodwork since you can get a condition called HELLP along with Pre-e which causes a low platelet count (along with elevated liver enzymes, and break down of blood cells). I've been tested for it three times along with 24 hour urine test this pregnancy, not because my proteins or bp have been high, but because of my history and risk.

SO glad they are keeping a good eye on you and the twins Sushai! I agree that they don't sound overly behind, but hopefully they will stay put a couple of more weeks and grow grow grow!!!!

Yay for full term Jessica!!!! Eeek!!!! It will be SO SOON for all of us!

AFM, I'm 35 and a half weeks! Just a week and a half from full term! I'm getting excited/anxious to meet this little guy :) Especially since he keeps wanting to stay permanently camped on my bladder and in my ribs (I'm guessing my short torso has to do with that as I'm only 5'1", lol). I'm also less than 4 weeks away from my 39 week c-section date! So less than 4 weeks I'll be having this little guy :)

I have been having a ton of braxton hicks for weeks. Sometimes they get worse with a lot of activity, sometimes they just happen when I'm sitting/laying around relaxing, and lately they like to happen when I pee. Sometimes I get strong ones that kinda hurt too (some feel like period cramps), but they are never consistent and always go away and I'm not dilated (OB checked at my appointment on Tuesday), so I know they aren't affecting my cervix. They are just very annoying. I didn't get them at all with DD, but IDK if it was just because I was too early with her when she was born or if they are just worse with subsequent pregnancies lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sorry I didn't respond last night, I was so, so busy! 

Sushai - I can only imagine! I'm excited that soon you'll have your babies and be in less discomfort as well. 

markswife - yaaay for almost being full term this time around. I also have a short torso, it really is the pits having baby pushing against your bladder and ribs. As for the BH, yep I get the same type too, soooo uncomfortable. I get a little paranoid with them occasionally but they generally die down. I haven't been checked yet, but my cervix always stays high and closed until I'm in labor so I'm not worried about it. I am glad that they are checking you and especially for the pre-e stuff, that is no joke, I didn't know it was as serious as you're saying with how fast it all can happen...

afm - my appointment went well, my GBS was negative and all my numbers were find. Measuring a little ahead like usual, but it could have been baby's position or just in general. My bp was fine, and I'm pretty sure I've got the green light from my consult that I can have my out of hospital birth. Baby has been quite active all night and morning. Dh is working this morning, so I am already on the warpath of cleaning up the kitchen and living room. We started planning our freezer meals last night in the car ride, so I'll be getting ready for that as well as *finally* packing lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy belated 37 weeks Jessica. Look at you getting organised haha bag packing and freezer meals, I must get on to bag packing, I was intending on doing that this weekend but never got around to it.

Star sorry about your bp and more proteins in your urine but glad they are taking good care of you. 
I agree these babies just know when they are meing monitored, or if you tell someone to watch your alien belly movements, suddenly all goes still

Sushai yay for getting to 35 weeks, keep grow grow growing babies.

Well the struggle is real...... I need my toe nail poilish re-doing, my lady bits tidying up and I can't reach and/or see to do it haha
apart from that baby is very wriggly all of the time (apart from when I tell someone to watch) and everything is very uneventful until my next scan next week


----------



## StarGazerRose

Good to see you ladies are making it along nicely!
(way too much for my sleepy brain to remember without scrolling up and down a million times...so i'll leave it at that)

Weekend was decent....
Saturday i worked a little over 7 hours, which didn't bother me too much. But as per any shift that long I was pooped by the end. I checked my bp twice that morning and both were elevated :( I was going to test when i got home and relaxed some, but i got too sleepy to mess with it.
Sunday was my collection day -- that is the weirdest thing I've done in a while. I tested my BP in the am and it was still elevated ....... It's not looking good ladies.....
Turned in my stuff this morning. They drew some blood, to test something else they didn't test Friday.

So taking into account that my blood count levels have been off most of the pregnancy and they haven't mentioned anything for these first few numbers. AND Hubby is sick (I have a minor cough myself)
WBC: 13.5 (high) // HGB: 10.8 (low) // HCT: 32% (low) // Absolute Neut: 11.10 (high)

Then these are where I think it is an issue:
Albumin level: 3.2 (low) // Total Protein: 5.8 (low) // Alkaline Phosphatase: 152 (high) // AST: 11 (low)
Urine Protein POL: 30 mg // Urine Specific Gravity POL: 1

So I'll probably get a call today about my collection results and some of the blood work findings from Friday.....

I've been curious cause baby is VERY active.... and I can't seem to find anything on google (articles or other blogs) about an active baby and pre-e. LO has been turning and twisting the entire weekend, and still this morning. I know that the worry is normally for the baby, but i think they are doing fine. I think that with pre-e, baby is supposed to be less active...which is why i can't find anything when i search.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning ladies!

MrsDuck - I wish I could reach my cooch to trim it up, but alas I must do it without seeing (LOL). Dh always offers to shave my legs and cooch for me so I feel better but I just feel too embarrassed for some reason to let him do it. That's not even to say anything about reaching my feet, I have really mastered picking things up with my toes, too. Hope your scan goes smoothly! 

Star - sorry you're feeling a bit under the weather, hope it clears up quickly, being sick while pregnant is really crappy. Not sure about all the numbers you posted, but I hope you get some results you're looking for. I remember doing the urine catch with my first pregnancy and it was so inconvenient. And for your higher bp, so keeping my fingers crossed for you, I'm glad they're keeping an eye on it all and hoping they get back with you asap. Your wbc might be high because you're a little sick but it also goes up a bit when pregnant. And for your hemoglobin levels, those aren't really that low, especially for pregnancy.Usually it's anything under 10.5 they start to get worried (mine was 9.5 with my last blood test). And the neut also goes up with an infection or pregnancy. I did lots of research for my numbers too and my mw didn't seem all that concerned. Even allergies can make some of those numbers change. 

afm - well I did pack some of my bag, but I need to get some toiletries rounded up, which I need to get the travel sized. I got some of my food stuff in the freezer, and yesterday I got the last supplies needed to make up a lasagna and lots of marinara to freeze so dh won't starve so easily. Baby has been very active and moving around like crazy all weekend. I managed another super clean of the house Saturday morning, but I was sooo sore by the end of the day I didn't even want to move. We ended up going to get some groceries so I could do up my cooking this week.
I don't have any appointments this week, and my mw is out of town.


----------



## markswife10

StarGazerRose said:


> I've been curious cause baby is VERY active.... and I can't seem to find anything on google (articles or other blogs) about an active baby and pre-e. LO has been turning and twisting the entire weekend, and still this morning. I know that the worry is normally for the baby, but i think they are doing fine. I think that with pre-e, baby is supposed to be less active...which is why i can't find anything when i search.

Pre-e has nothing to do with baby activity, which is probably why you can't find anything on it (my little girl was moving around good up until delivery). And the worry is for both baby and mom. In my case my BP was not able to be controlled even with BP meds (and I've never had high BP in my life until Pre-e hit, my normal is 90's/60's) and our daughter was in fetal distress by the time they delivered and had IUGR (her heart rate kept dropping consistently and she wasn't growing, she would not have made it much longer had they not delivered her when they did). But the biggest concern with mom is BP can spike too high and cause seizures (when they classify it as eclampsia rather than pre-eclampsia), stroke, coma, even death, so it can get very serious if you aren't watched, which is why doctors keep a close eye on it. Mine actually stuck around until a few weeks after delivery and I had to be readmitted to the hospital less than 24 hours after discharge 4 days after she was born because my BP spiked in the middle of the night to 210/130 (stroke levels, only reason I knew it was high was because I had a headache and woke hubby and told him we needed to go. That is what my BP was when they checked it when we got there). They had to do another 24 hours of magnesium and then put me on BP meds for a few weeks. My BP's were back to normal, though, by my 6 week PP checkup.

I'm glad they are keeping a close eye on you <3


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jess Congrats on FINALLY packing you bag and getting meals all stocked up. I think my blood counts are probably fine. They have been elevated the entire time, so if they were a concern, they should have mentioned it well before now.

MarksWife -- I know that it can change in a blink of an eye. And I'm trying really hard not to stress (which doesn't help anything). But it terrifies me that I'll end up out of work sooner than anticipated....being all hosed up laying in a hospital bed. And if they have to take baby sooner than they need to. I'm grateful to have made it to 35 weeks, so i'm hoping that we can make it a few more weeks without too much trouble.

I got a message stating that "Tox Panel is normal." ??? I don't understand... Maybe these numbers work together in a way i'm not getting?
Still waiting on my collection results though. But if they come back stating everything looks good, then i'm gonna guess the protein is just left over from my infection, and i'll probably be told i have gestational hypertension. 
Up until my last ultrasound, my bp has been near perfect. I was super anxious at that ultrasound, so i'm pretty sure that's why that was elevated. The following prenatal i was 120/70, and then 140/82 at this last one. During my nst it spiked, which i can't explain, nor can the nurse.... but over the weekend my numbers were no higher than 143/92 (give or take i'm going off memory) I'm really curious if it's cause i'm stressing over it. idk ....but if it doesn't go down i'm probably gonna be put on a pill..........and i'll end up stressing over that!


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - mine have been high all of my pregnancy as well so I think it's just part of pregnancy for both of us. Not sure about your tox screen thing, but I'm hoping they get back with you about the collected urine stuff soon. From what markswife is saying, sounds like it can get serious really fast (scary). The end of pregnancy always brings so much stress for so many of us. Thankful that you're 35 weeks now, and almost there, hopefully baby can hang out a bit longer. 

I'll likely be making up my marinara and getting it frozen today, maybe not the lasagna just yet, but we'll see. Kids are being okay so far today and I'm still feeling a little antsy. Getting anxious about everything as my edd comes up fast. I haven't lost my plug yet, which generally happens a couple weeks beforehand, so I'm assuming I'll go over my edd again lol.


----------



## dove830

MY BP ( which has been good up until the last couple of weeks) did the same thing--all of a sudden. I can get it to 130's/80's at home, but still--that's not awesome. They are talking about meds for BP too. I start weekly NST's this week. 35 more days, 35 more days...…

We had our 3D U/S on Saturday. She has the chubbiest cheeks, and looks just like our youngest <3


----------



## jessicaftl

Ooh, I hope you got pics of your 3d u/s. My bp has been a bit higher but still okay, like 100/70 or something around there. I literally watch my heart rate jump up ten bpm when they test it, we always get a chuckle from it. Resting heart rate before pregnancy was into the 60s, and the lowest I've measured it in the past month at home has been in the low 90s. It's always about 100-115 when I go to the mw. I always get so, so anxious when I am at the doctor or the mw for some reason. I hope that if you get some meds it helps bring down your bp a little bit... you guys are almost to the end too, hang in there!


----------



## dove830

Here's a decent picture...


----------



## StarGazerRose

I just accidentally took an hour nap ... 

I'd feel 100% better if my bp would just go back to normal. My heart rate has been 89 the times i tested. My records don't have it listed anywhere.

Dove --- what a CUTIE!!!! reminds me i should upload mine... and that i didn't upload the pictures from my shower....


----------



## jessicaftl

omg, those cheeks lol. So cute! Thanks for the upload

Star - I know it's counterintuitive but the more you stress about it the more it stays up lol. I know that struggle and it is real.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah .... but idk how to relax any more. I have so much to do at home.... I "relax" at work better. But all this crap is starting to get to me mentally. It was easier in the 2nd trimester when things were peachy!
I was trying to ask for Hubby's help yesterday with something, but he's so miserable i didn't even want to bother. All our dishes are dirty, and I'm literally washing plates, forks, cups and anything else per use. -- I can't stand long enough to wash enough to make it through 2 days with... I know he won't touch them. I'm DYING for my washer, but the baby's room is more important .... which rolls back around to him not feeling well enough to work on anything, and the last part of cleaning the major part of the room is his junk....And him building the wall.
The _only_ thing that is nice is that he's still considered part time, so he'll be taking some days off. I'm hoping hubby will start feeling better so he can get back to working on the room. I think he'll feel better when it's finished too. Since we also have to paint it and get everything put into the room before it's "complete".

*sigh* ...

Well work is celebrating veterans day so i'm gonna go join the craziness down stairs. Might sneak a cup cake since my lunch glucose was 89....


----------



## jessicaftl

I hope you eat that cupcake :D! Hoping your dh feels better soon and you guys can get your last few things done. I actually know what you mean about relaxing better at work... I relax better when I'm occupied, like doing house cleaning. I am a very high-strung person and if I'm not busy doing things I go nuts, dh is the same usually, but he gets so tired from his work. I really am hoping you can get a washer soon, I assume you mean a dishwasher since I know yours broke a few months ago after the fridge. I haven't had one since we were renting our apartment, and I do kind of miss it, even if it was a piece of crap. As for now washing dishes is all part of the cleaning package for me, so I just try and get done what I can and dh does what he can when he's home. Luckily he really does a lot for me because my body gets so tired, too. 

I managed to get a double batch of meatballs cooking, and I made a double batch of marinara. I'm going to make another batch of marinara for stuffed shells this week and then cook up a lasagna if I have the time/energy. The kids all like to push a chair to the counter and watch all the mixing and then ask me 20 questions the entire time (lol). These last few weeks always are the pits because you're so huge and uncomfortable and you just want to relax for a few minutes but you have things to do... almost there!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah my dishwasher. I can't wait til i have it back. Hubby said that he was going to ask everyone to pitch in so we can have it from my christmas present. That would be awesome if they do that!
I enjoy doing things that are calming. I miss my crafts so much right now. So relaxing at home usually is me laying on the couch playing a game on the phone, trying not to fall asleep.

I so ate that cupcake! The icing was a bit rich, so i only had a little bit of it. I was going to stick around, but there wasn't anything but minor mingling going on.


----------



## Eve_Somers

bdb84 said:


> I keep waiting for a December due date group to form, so I decided to create it myself. I know I've seen a few more recent BFP's for more December babies, so I look forward to more of you ladies joining in. <3
> 
> AFM- I'm due December 2 with my fourth bio baby (5th for our family, though). S/he will be the 'finale' to our blended family, and the first child with my DH. :cloud9:

Hi ladies I'm new to this group,due December, how do I join this group, do I watch the thread?


----------



## jessicaftl

Cupcakes sound so good right now, my appetite is so off of many foods. That would be awesome if you got the washer you need, fingers crossed everyone can come through!

eve - you should get alerts if you're watching the thread, just join us and chat while we wait out these last few weeks! Welcome: )


----------



## StarGazerRose

Welcome Eve!!! :hi: You're welcome to just join in the convo! 

Jess -- Sadly that cupcake was lacking .... so I kinda want one a little better. But i'll be good and wait it out. 

Class was fun last night. We were supposed to practice breathing techniques. Hubby (idk how ....cause he played 3 different instruments, marched in band, and was in every band class ... -- PLUS he's a gamer) has no rhythm... We were instructed to breathe on the finger counts that our coaches showed us. 1,2,3 <pause> 4 ... Hubby wasn't _really_ holding up his fingers to begin with but he couldn't do it in a pattern, so i wasn't breathing correctly. Then he started struggling with the rhythm of what we were supposed to do. FINALLY I said find something else to showing how to breathe, and he tapped my leg. I think i was laughing more than practicing my breathing, so i'm pretty sure when it comes to the day He's gonna either find his rhythm or i'm gonna have the nurse help me.

Baby is poking the crap out of me this morning. Twisting and turning, jabbing me in my hip with something.....I honestly wanna say i'd take a contraction over those little pin pointed jabs, at least it would be the whole area and not just 1 small spot.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies,

Dove, what a little cutie! Lovely scan pic - have you had your section booked? 
I still haven't got a date and its stressing me out, I feel like I cant book anything for my kids cos I may not be able to do it...

35weeks on Thursday and I am getting some quite scary and sore contractions! They are hours apart and maybe 4 tops a day but have been consistent in the sense that they are happening everyday! I think they are BH but where my scar is sore they are appearing more intense! Hoping this is it anyway! 

Jess, can't believe you are full term - you may be our first on this group - unless Sushai has her little twinnies before! Either I cannot wait to see the first post!! 

Hope today is a better day Star xxx


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - haha, you know, when I had my birthing classes my dh and I had a hard time keeping straight faces as well, we still laugh at the memories. We'd be like those two kids in the back row giggling about our own jokes LOL. As for the breathing, it really is more for you to have the pattern down to help you focus on. And when contractions are getting really strong near active and transition it can be really difficult to maintain the control of even breathing. I like the breathing techniques though, they certainly helped me when labor is progressing. My lo is also turning and poking a lot today and last night, not sure why?? 

buttercup - I have yet to go early, but you never know, my babies have always been fashionably late by about a week and change. I'm betting Sushai or bdb are the first ones to go. I can't believe we're all so close to the end! I am also getting really strong BH but they taper off after a couple, so I think our bodies are getting ready for the big day. Can't wait to know when your c/s date is!

Well when I wiped yesterday afternoon I noticed some little tiny mucus pieces. Not much but enough to notice. I have always lost it a couple weeks before, so I'm keeping on eye on it every time I go pee. I haven't seen more and it may have even been from being on my feet cooking all day. I did manage to get a few meals done, and today if I've got the energy, I'll be making up my lasagna. Baby has been really active and flipping around in different positions. I can feel his/her little tush constantly up by my ribs. I am getting a bit excited though, every day is that much closer!! I'm secretly hoping to go Thanksgiving weekend, as long as I get my feast first, hehe.


----------



## dove830

Buttercupbabi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Dove, what a little cutie! Lovely scan pic - have you had your section booked?
> I still haven't got a date and its stressing me out, I feel like I cant book anything for my kids cos I may not be able to do it...
> 
> 35weeks on Thursday and I am getting some quite scary and sore contractions! They are hours apart and maybe 4 tops a day but have been consistent in the sense that they are happening everyday! I think they are BH but where my scar is sore they are appearing more intense! Hoping this is it anyway!
> 
> Jess, can't believe you are full term - you may be our first on this group - unless Sushai has her little twinnies before! Either I cannot wait to see the first post!!
> 
> Hope today is a better day Star xxx

Dec 17th, unless BP issues....34 days and counting!!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

dove830 said:


> Dec 17th, unless BP issues....34 days and counting!!

So exciting! 
Are you based in the Uk?
No idea why they have left me hanging for so long when all they go on about is how high risk i am due to previous sections, bulging scar, thyroid problems etc.... so annoying!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Buttercup -- i've had some decent days lately. I think Hubby and I are sharing a cold :( I keep waking up with a sore throat and i loose my voice most days.

Dove -- that's my due date!!! How exciting!


----------



## markswife10

What a cutie pie Dove! <3 

Welcome Eve! 

Well I'm 36 weeks today! Eeeeek!!! Still itching like crazy at night. Unfortunately the test for Cholestasis takes 2 weeks to come back so it will be my appointment after next, next week before I find out the results. It's getting very annoying though, wakes me up at night and all I do is itch itch itch. 

My next OB appointment is tomorrow, I'll likely find out my group B strep results then. Guys, it is getting SO REAL! Baby could seriously come at any time (preferably another week or two or so of cooking though would be good). And I'm SO ready between this itching, sleepless nights, baby in my ribs 90% of the time, and the inability to eat much without feeling like I overstuffed myself on Thanksgiving dinner lol. He is SO worth every bit of it though and he has been super active today <3 

Also, what's up with my ticker? I think it's a bit "off" on size, lol. A foot long isn't that long, most babies at this stage are close to 20" long... my extremely premature micro preemie daughter was 11.4" long, lol! And she was measuring the size of a 23 weeker. I think they need to rethink their 36 week size compare lol! (though I've noticed most apps and tickers vary a lot on size these last 8 weeks or so).


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - fingers cross you hang out a bit longer!!

buttercup - can't wait to find out your date either.

Star - have you heard back about your urine test yet?? Or the bloods?? Sorry you're sick, hard to get sick so close to the end. Really hoping you feel better soon. I've found lemon and honey work well for sore throats.

markswife - yaay for 36 weeks, almost to the finish line!! Hope you get your results back for the cholestasis soon. My hands itch too, but not very often. My midwife has told me it's usually on the palms of your hands, and there's no rash... two weeks seems like a long time for something that can be so serious :/. GL with your gbs test results as well. Wonder how we'll fit all that food in there on Thanksgiving, I'm assuming it'll have to be rationed out during the course of the day :haha:


----------



## Sushai

Dove what a gorgeous scan pic! 

Eve welcome to the group :hi:

Buttercupbabi sorry you’re feeling some pretty painful tightenings. I’ve been getting those too but they are never regular and always fizzle out, so frustrating since I’m seriously over being pregnant. 

Jessica how exciting about losing some mucus. I’ve been losing some nice chunks too over the last week. I think I’m going nuts with every little twinge lol can you tell I’m so done? Lol hopefully this time around baby will surprise you and come before you’re due date. 

Star how funny about your dh at the birthing classes. Hopefully when the time comes he’ll be right with it all. Sorry to hear you’be got a cold, being unwell while pregnant is so not fun. Hope you feel better soon.

Markswife happy 36 weeks! Hope you get those blood test results soon. That itching sounds awful. 

Afm, I’m now officially 13 days away from my scheduled csection! I have my follow up scan tomorrow at 2pm and will have results on Friday. Friday’s appointment will decide whether I wait until my schedule csection or if babies will be delivered next week. Too excited! I’m so over being pregnant and every little twinge sends my mind spinning into thinking maybe things will happen on their own sooner lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - I swear I check just waiting to hear that you've gone and had your girls. I've even told dh I secretly hope to go into labor next weekend since it is a holiday and he'll have four days off. I can't even imagine how you're feeling about just being done, but it sounds terrible. You're so close hehe. I can't wait to hear about your results of the scan, eeeek!!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Ladies, I just got my urine results back. I'm not sure what they tested with the last bit of blood, but I'm sure that info is coming soon. Anyways .... Urine came back negative! Reviewing the results versus google. I'm taking negative as meaning I don't have enough protein in my urine to have pre-e!!!!! Plus verifying with my SIL who has pre-e ... her bp was well over 250-300 so my measly little 140's is just elevated, and just hypertension (possibly from the last few weeks of pregnancy)!!!
So I think i'm in the clear for pre-e! I'm pretty sure that if things were bad, they would have done more than emailed me my results -- they probably would have called me to come in for more testing.

Sushai -- It's so exciting that you could be meeting your little girls any day now!!! I have an ultrasound tomorrow so i'll get to see my little one all squished up in there, so it's pretty nice to get to enjoy for a few mins.

MarksWife -- congrats on 36 weeks! I hope you get your results sooner than 2 weeks... how annoying to have to wait when you have such an annoying symptom!

Gotta run....I'll try to catch back up tomorrow. Meeting up with my mom at the hospital tour, this is going to be interesting.


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - hope your tour goes well and glad your results came back "negative".


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Wow Ladies!!

We are all in the home stretch.
I am getting so excited for all of us. 

It really will be interesting to see who goes first. 
I'm feeling the pressure. Baby T has definitely started to get comfy for delivery.
37 weeks tomorrow! I can't believe it!!

My Mom is over tonight. She's painting the nursery. It looks amazing.


----------



## StarGazerRose

SS Momma -- I know right! It's been an interesting experience with you ladies and I can't wait to read some birth stories. (I'll probably bawl through them like i have with every other one I've read)

Tour was cool. I seriously like the Labor/Delivery rooms much better than the staying rooms, but they had to fit a bunch more rooms as some people stay longer than others. I do like that they don't have a ton of "rules" so I can pretty much do what it want. 
[Instructor of the class explained the epidural and i'm even MORE convinced i don't wanna have it regardless of how much pain i might be in...] Our child birth class is also supposed to tour, and i think she said it would be more in depth than the regular one, which will be nice, and i'm sure there will be questions that come up too (since there are quite a few first timers in my class)

Ultrasound today! Kinda excited cause i get to leave work early to get Hubby and go see Baby again. Nervous what my BP will be...but I already know it will be elevated, but I wanna know what the doc might say about it. (since it's not my normal doc, they might have something else to input).

Oh and my mom told me that I don't have a cold, that it's my allergies acting up with all this rain and weather change we're having. So that makes me feel better. But Hubby DOES have a cold (cause he's just a mess) ...
And i'm just dealing with loosing my voice in the afternoons with a few minor coughs throughout the day.


----------



## jessicaftl

ss - woo happy 37 weeks, almost there! Sounds like your nursery is turning out like you're hoping for :D

Star - glad you liked the tour. Sounds similar to the hospital I delivered my first three at. The maternity nurses always tell me they have these periods of when lots of women come in to deliver and then the dead times. As for the epidural, I had one with my first and it was okay, but I am glad I went without the last two times. I wanted one the second time because active labor is painful, but there was no time. I ended up getting a really bad bladder infection from the catheter, too. I always find horror stories on women who've had epidurals but generally they're safe. Don't kick yourself if you decide to get one while in labor! I really liked being able to walk around to help distract myself and to bounce on the ball and to be able to get up and pee right after having my stitches put in lol. Will this be the last ultrasound you have before you have your baby?? So exciting, I'm jealous of all of you ladies getting to see your babies. I know mine will be here soon enough, though! And for your allergies, pregnancy rhinitis is real and it sucks. When the weather changes here it dries out my sinuses or it increases all of my fluid production. It's crappy.

afm - dd and ds were both in bed with me this morning and I had to pee sooo bad, so I lied there awake waiting until the right moment to ninja out and go to the bathroom and get breakfast cooking. I got my Thanksgiving dishes planned out with dh last night and I'll likely start some of the cooking and preparing this weekend. I'll be storing some of it for when baby comes too, and like I've said before, I am secretly hoping I go into labor next Friday so dh won't lose a bunch of work time. I'm a bit anxious about the lower iron outcome, but dh is right when he said if the doctors are okay with what I'm doing I'll likely be just fine. Meanwhile I am trying my hardest to get my iron up with food. I've noticed I am less tired in the afternoons lately, so maybe it is working? As my due date nears I am getting excited to meet this little one! Only a couple/few weeks to go!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm getting super excited that it's coming to an end. I've been getting more emotional. [While watching the birth in class monday i was about to start bawling ... and then again during the tour they were talking about placing baby on the chest ... yup almost lost it in front of a bunch of strangers]

I know the epidural will be a matter of how much pain i can endure. I have a high tolerance, so i'm hoping I can handle it well enough. And the ability to walk around, be free and do things is another reason why i don't want it. I've heard many things about the catheter and not wanting to deal with that either. I really want to just to be able to walk around and work through my own issues. They said that the fetal monitoring can be removed and that they ask for the moms to return by a certain time so they can monitor them again... so it sounds it is intermediately monitored and they let you go out again. 


Well doctor moved up my appointment time, so I have to leave O_O
I honestly don't know if this is the last time I'll see baby, but with EDD only a month away i think as long as things look fine it should be!


----------



## Sushai

Ss_momma_of_2 happy full term!!!!

Star so glad you enjoyed the hospital tour and how great that they don’t have many rules to follow. Good luck at your ultrasound today. 

Jessica you really don’t have long to go now, it’s all so exciting that we’ll be reading up on birth stories very soon. 

Afm, as I mentioned in an earlier post I’ve been losing bits of plug. Well today on a trip to the bathroom I lost a big chunk, sorry for the tmi. Even though I’ll be having a csection all these little signs makes me so excited lol. 
Today is my follow up scan so hopefully I’ll get an idea as to what’s going on with the girls but won’t know anything for sure about delivery until tomorrow.


----------



## jessicaftl

Ugh, emotions... I have been so emotional all throughout this pregnancy, it's crazy. Can't wait to hear about your scan and fingers crossed your bp isn't too bad this time. I always feel a little awkward when baby is first placed on my chest but then I feel good having them close. I also have a high tolerance to pain, my egg donor mother tried to tell me I was weak for getting an epidural the first time. I was having back labor as well with him, so it was even moreso painful. Good luck with your scan, hope you get to see lots of your LO!

Sushai - yeah I haven't lost much more yet, which is fine, I really don't want to go into labor just yet as my mw is out of town this week lol. I feel like that about the excitement as well, knowing things are progressing. I can't wait to hear everyone's birth stories, they're so much fun to read! Good luck with your next appointment, hopefully good news, and knowing your little ones are almost 36 weeks is great :D


----------



## markswife10

Hey girls! Just an update on us. We had my OB appointment today and looks like I may go first! Baby boy will be here Monday! They moved my date up because of my classical incision I had to have with DD. They don’t want me going much further than that. So Monday afternoon it is I’m excited and nervous rolled into one lol!


----------



## Sushai

Omg!!!! That’s so exciting markswife!! Can’t wait to hear all about it come Monday. Wishing you all the best :hugs:


----------



## dove830

Ahhhhhh, Mark'swife--SO exciting!!!! Are you ready?

Sushai--are they worried about you actually going into labour?

Had my NST today. Nothing too exciting, baby wanted to sleep through it, so I had to keep repositioning and drinking ice water, and eventually they gave me a cookie, lol. She had been moving around while I was waiting for the NST though, lol. BP was still elevated, but nothing really new, or higher than it has been.


----------



## Sushai

Dove, they haven’t said anything to me before about me going into labour. They only ever tell me to keep an eye on things when I mention any symptom that may indicate anything. I think also their positioning doesn’t worry them about me going into labour but I’ll be sure to mention the plug loss tomorrow.

Glad to hear your Nst went well despite baby not wanting to move during it lol so cheeky.


----------



## jessicaftl

markswife - woohoo good luck, cannot wait to hear all about it! Soo exciting!

dove - hehe on the nst at least it went okay, sorry your BP was a bit elevated though! 

sushai - yeah I was also wondering if you go into actual labor how it all plays out, wonder what they'll say about you losing your plug?? 

soo exciting, can't wait to see how next week goes for everyone as we're all so close to the end...


----------



## Sushai

Jessica the only thing they have said to me is that if I go into labour I’m to go in and they’ll still prep me for a csection. All the details I’m not sure of but the csection will happen thanks to their positioning, they’re quite stubborn lol


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - ugh, well I am glad you're almost full term, I'm hoping your recovery goes smoothly as well but at least you'll be done and you'll have your little babies out with you!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Ultrasound went ok. Got the same girl as last time…Urgh! The girl was trying to get baby to move by shaking my belly with the wand. Made my belly hurt
Baby was being stubborn and didn’t want to have it’s picture taken. I saw that they hand their hand over their face the entire time. Then we waited for the breathing motion—which baby wouldn’t move for, which made the tech shake my belly again. 
So because baby didn’t want to move during the ultrasound they hooked me up to the monitor. Baby went crazy on the monitor, so they said everything is fine. 
Looks like baby is just being a normal stubborn baby. 

(I’ll reply in the morning better, just wanted to give a quick update)


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - glad to hear it went well, looking forward to your update tomorrow morning! Sorry about the tech, been there before with them :roll:


----------



## Sushai

Just had my scan and I’ve no idea if things are normal or not. The sonographer wouldn’t tell me a thing. So I’m left here waiting until tomorrow to find out the final verdict. I’m all nervous and anxious now from having to wait yet another day. Hopefully tomorrow I’ll know for sure you what will be happening.


----------



## markswife10

Thank you girls! I'm excited and SO ready to have this little guy <3 Of course, I'm nervous about the c-section part (mostly the spinal freaks me out, and I'm not a fan of IV's), but it will be worth it for baby :) 4 more days!!! Tomorrow is Pre-op! 

Sushai, good luck! I hope they don't keep you waiting to know what's up too long. <3 

Star, yay for your test being negative! I'm so glad! Pre-e is scary stuff and I wouldn't wish it on anyone ever. And glad baby is OK and just being stubborn lol. Baby boy would not cooperate with us when we had our 31 week scan. He's SO low, though, it was so hard to get a good pic at all of his face (plus he was turned facing my back, which doesn't help). I guess I'll get a good view in 4 days lol! <3 

I'm excited to see if we have any more Thanksgiving week babies!


----------



## StarGazerRose

MarksWife --- How exciting that you're gonna have another little one on Monday!!! Can't wait for updates! I'm hoping you don't have to spend too long in the NICU. I'm glad that I don't have pre-e too! Just seems this last month is gonna just be high blood pressure. As long as it stays around the 140's I'm thinking i'll be fine to continue my plans.

Sushai -- sounds like you'll be next... I hate when they make you wait for results. (And techs that aren't good ...)

Baby was being a little dramatic during the ultrasound. Had their hand over their forehead, and the cord over their mouth. So all pictures looked distorted and nearly impossible to interpret. The tech has a REALLY good shot -- that even i could tell what was happening, but she moved the wand, and then printed the picture -- like WHAT?! dude! We got two pictures that she said were profiles, but i mean they looked like blobs... I can make out some of it, but she so could have gotten a better shot. 
We were waiting for a good 15-20 mins for baby to do the breathing thing, and its like they went to sleep. I did my thing that makes them move, but i think after the wand being jabbed at them they gave up. I was quite happy when they put me on the fetal monitor and they were wiggling so much better. I have a feeling how loud the monitor was, the baby could hear themselves. It was funny, Baby kept wiggling enough I had to keep adjusting the straps so the monitor wouldn't fall off.

They asked me if baby has had reduced movements, and I said no. I just seriously think they don't like being on display! They have moments where they are quiet but they quickly make up for it with in 30mins. -- Kinda like all morning. Car ride here they were VERY active, even had hiccups. Baby will probably calm down before lunch and then be active most of the afternoon, take a nap when I get home, and then around dinner time be all wiggles again.

Last night I was being emotional... Just the thought of next month I'll have my miracle... I'll finally get to meet this crazy wiggling child and hold them! Something I nearly thought impossible back in April! 
I'm getting a little anxious about how this is going to end.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - I would be going NUTS if I were in your position, I hope you find out what's going on soon, sounds like you will. 

markswife - I hate iv's too, I almost pass out because every time I seem to get the most inexperienced nurse. But.. you get to see your son in just a few days!! Woo. I'm so excited for you! I am also wondering if anyone else goes next week :D.

Star - babies generally have their own pattern, sorry you didn't get the best of pics. I know what you mean about all the emotions, too, getting so close. You'll be great, and then you'll have your little baby in your arms and it'll all be worth it. I'm so sure that babies know when they're being monitored, mine do the same, so stubborn...

Afm - I think everyone is going to go before me :haha: well probably not, but I am getting so excited to hear about everyone's birth stories and when they get to see their little additions. Dh has asked me if I am ready to do this again and if I am thrilled, admittedly I am a bit anxious about the pain but I think I've got it in my head that it'll mean baby is coming into the world. They've been so active in the early mornings and at night, and on my bladder. Sometimes they put so much pressure down low I cannot even pee, it's weird. No more plug loss, but I'm still hoping to go next Friday (which I seriously doubt will happen lol). I bought the last few things I needed for my bag and they should be here tomorrow, but I am generally all ready for this baby! Can't wait to hear everyone's stories, for real, so excited about it!!


----------



## markswife10

Star, baby will be about 1 day shy of full term, so he shouldn't need NICU time at all. Even at 35 weeks they don't necessarily need NICU time unless there is a problem (we were told this by one of DD's Nurse Practitioners who works in the NICU where she stayed for 84 days), and women give birth all the time at 36-37 weeks with zero NICU time (including my cousin who was induced at 36 weeks a couple of months ago with her baby boy). ;)

Jessica, thank you! I'm So excited to meet my son <3 And OMGosh, I feel your pain with not even being able to pee because of the pressure! Ugh, this little guy's been doing that to me for quite awhile, lol. I have to like lean over to get the pressure off so it can come out lol! But then he's in my ribs sometimes so bending over isn't in the cards lol! It's definitely interesting!


----------



## StarGazerRose

MarksWife -- Nice! I'm glad you won't have to need it! I hope things go well! It's so exciting!!!!! 

I've been feeling all over pressure, and some down low. Baby keeps sticking their little butt up and out at my ribs. Seems their feet are hanging out on my right side and turn over a few times. Hands are by the face and low most of the time.

Jess I think our babies are VERY similar, but I really don't want to go late.... I wanna go early or on time. You are almost 2 weeks ahead of me (time wise), so perhaps i'll look my plug in the next few weeks. My mom told me to put a towel in my car ... "just in case"

My mom sent me a picture of me and compared it to my little one. Kid is definitely a mini-me (whether a boy or girl) They are gonna look just like me!


----------



## jessicaftl

markswife - yes, I have to lean forward when I pee as well, there's just no other way, and sometimes the best way I can pee is by standing up, so I end up peeing in the shower. Tmi, I know, lol. I can't wait to hear how your c/s goes and hoping for a stress free recovery. 

star - I fully expect to go over my due date, I *always* do. I haven't lost more plug yet either, I expect I'll start losing it next week or the following week. Even with my last pregnancy and my water broke when I got up out of bed one night, I didn't get contractions. You know when it breaks because it's a literal gush of a bunch of warm water, I had to wear pads until I got to the hospital. This time, if it breaks again, I'm not going to go and get an induction done, going to wait for labor to start. 

Short torso club here, and yes, I am also getting that butt tight against my ribs and head and hands moving right down on my bladder. They push a little bit and I feel like I could pee haha, it sucks. I can feel their little feet on the right side still and they stick their butt up and out, so there's always a hard round tush there for me to push down. My last babies never "dropped" until I was well into labor, so I don't expect this one will either. I plan to eat something sweet and drink a big cup of cold water and see if it makes baby move about for a video. We'll see how that turns out lol.


----------



## Sushai

Star I’m really glad your ultrasound went well but how annoying that the tech gave you some blobby pics when they had some got shots they could’ve given you. 

Markswife I’m so excited for you!! I can’t believe a baby from our group will be here so soon. I’m waiting on an update from you about preop and once you’ve had you’re baby as I’ll be going through similar soon too. 

I feel you ladies on the whole peeing front. I also have to lean forward and what annoys me is that I get that huge busting urge for only a couple of drops to come out! 

Got some awful bh last night with some full on pressure in bottom. Of course everything fizzled out eventually but they were coming every 10 minutes or so. Just when I decided to start timing them is when they stopped lol. 
Jessica the wait is driving me nuts to find out what will be happening. Luckily I didn’t have to wait days but I’m still having to wait a few hours. It’s only 7am here and my appt isn’t until 3pm. Will update later today, either way babies will be here within 11 days.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - eek so exciting, looks like a couple ladies are going to go next week, according to the fb group. I can't wait to hear stories and see pics and stuff!! Yeah on the pee front, I hate that when you lean forward and it's so little, then you go to lie back down or w/e you're doing and you feel the urge again because baby is on your bladder. Can only imagine with twins it's even worse. I am looking forward to your update!


----------



## Sushai

Update time ladies! As written in my journal:

Back from my ob appointment. 
Firstly scan results came back normal, thank God! Now with that out of the way I got some surprising news...both babies have flipped and are head down! I’ve been booked in for an induction instead for the 27th at 4pm. Will be having a balloon catheter inserted and the following morning my waters will be broken and I’ll be placed on a pitocon drip. Dr is expecting babies to be born the morning of the 28th. I’m so happy for this change! The doctor still wants me to go ahead with the growth scan on Tuesday and Friday will be my final appointment. The only thing that can change the plans now is the scan on Tuesday or if I go into spontaneous labour which is a good possibility according to the doctor after explaining the loss of mucus plug plus the intense bh I’ve been feeling. I’m so excited!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Our little group gets a Baby on the 19th and 2 on the 28th!!!
This is SO~ exciting!!!

Last night was trying to wash some dishes (to get the pile somewhat down...) I washed roughly 10 cups (i have a bottle brush i use for cups, so that made it fast), a handful of random utensils, and was starting to get uncomfortable by time i made it to the plates, only managed 3 plates. I was about to start crying. I don't know exactly why, i really wasn't in pain, just felt super emotional and my hands were starting to go numb... So after we had decided on what we were going to have for dinner, i quickly changed it to a 2 min meal (our cheese burritos) and left it at that.
So I still have a huge pile of dishes, a belly that won't let me get close enough to the counter....and a sick husband...
I don't think it was helping that my belly felt like a ton of bricks. I felt best with my belly pushed forward, feet spread apart and waddling around the house holding on to everything i could reach for balance. Minor "cramp" feelings didn't help (on both right and left side, not at the same time) So idk what those were....

Hubby is getting stressed over getting things done. So I think that's hindering him getting better as fast as he should. Luckily i think it's almost over. He's sleeping better and not totally coughing his head off every morning. He's worse at night. I wanted to punch him last night as he was moaning about his head and chest hurting from coughing.... as I was struggling to walk through the house...but I didn't have much more energy than to give him a glare. (sick men are worthless!)


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - I am soooo excited to read your update :D So close now to having those girls, and so happy that it sounds like you'll end up with a vaginal delivery, too!! Eeeek, can't wait for the next couple weeks so many ladies having their babies. When it rains, it pours haha. It would be funny if you did indeed go into spontaneous labor instead! Fingers crossed for all good though.

Star - LOL about you wanting to hit your dh last night. I've had best of luck doing dishes in small amounts, but it hurts my back a lot because I have to lean partially over the counter. As for those cramps you're talking about I still get those ligament pains on the sides of my uterus and sometimes they are sooo painful, ugh, I think it's the same thing you are describing. I am hoping you can get some more stuff done soon and your dh is on the mend sounds like so you'll be able to get some things done you've been waiting for. 

afm- woo, 38 weeks today. I am feeling like a whale more than usual, and I even had some regular contractions last night likely from washing dishes and putting dinner away and getting a bit stressed. I can't even finish my plate of food and then to make matters worse I am hungry an hour later and I am just so uncomfortable I don't even want to get up and eat. I end up waking up about four or five times a night to get a snack and pee. It sucks! I complain about my pains to dh and then we compare feeling crappy together, since he's doing some really hard labor at his job this week, and is already working tomorrow. The bonus is that all this overtime is getting saved up for when baby comes and he loses time and the holidays. 
My dreams are also getting a bit different, I think with labor looming, it's getting my mind focused on it. My hands and feet are so dry and itchy, I think from the hormones, and I am very irritable at random times. Not to mention getting lots of uncomfortable bh. I'll be able to finish my hospital bag today, too. 
Can't wait to read updates here this next few days about babies coming!!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I thought nothing of my little pains, mostly cause they were a localized spot, and not banded or over the whole belly. 
Baby was pushing out so much last night I made a comment about ... how am I supposed to know (minus the pain) if it's a contraction or the baby just making itself some room? I mean my belly was super hard and the kid was just pushing out so much. Hubby said well you aren't as hard as a cantaloupe, so you're fine...

Spoke with Boss today about my leave. I'm going to attempt to come in as long as i can. Work from home when things get close, so that way if something happens, i can at least be near home rather than at work (or driving) when things decide to get dicey. We're planning on the due date, but obviously it's all depending on what baby decides to do. So as long as things go to plan. 2nd week of Dec i'm at home working, taking leave/pto starting my due date and then FMLA until i feel i can come back into work. So I told him I'm anticipating being able to come back around February, but it's still up in the air based on how things go. ONE less thing to worry about....minus knowing when baby will come...

My numbers have been near perfect, so i've been sneaking a few extra carbs/sweet in just so i feel like i'm cheating. They aren't raising or spiking my numbers, so I don't see why not. Plus i need to gain some weight. I lost everything i gained this month. So i need to try and find a way to add more to my diet without adding too many carbs.
Oh and forgot to say that baby appeared to weigh roughly 6.11 at the appointment, and everything thinks they are doing great with their weight gain. Right on track for my little 8 lber. So as long as they pick up another pound this last month, then we're doing great!.

I have to do some homework for my class Monday -- i keep forgetting about it since it's kinda the last thing on my mind. But it's the birth plan -- Which they actually put in my chart, so all staff knows what to do when attending me.
I gotta think about who I'll want in the room. They are a lock down building so you have to have permission to be around any of the momma's and babies. Babies even get a bracelet that if they get too far away from momma that the building seals. How cool is that!


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah they do that in the hospitals here, and personally, it's good but I don't like it. I can't leave until they've been released by a ped, even if I want to leave AMA they'll keep my baby. I know it's a good thing, I just have a hard time with it because it makes me feel trapped. Sounds like baby is a good size, too! They do gain a bit in the end. Wish I could say the same about my own weight gain lol, always seem to gain just by looking at food at this point. Nevermind that Thanksgiving is next week. Doing up a birth plan is a good idea, I'm sure you'll be fine, just try to stay flexible, imo.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I like the "lock down" idea to a point. I'm thinking it's more to make sure that Momma's aren't bombarded by every family member while she's in labor, and to make sure no one tries to steal babies (which they've not had, but because people do shitty stuff like that, they put it into place)
Mainly the "plan" is to go over environment set ups and visitation limitations. But i'm gonna put in that I don't want the cord cut immediately...I want at least a few mins more of the blood in the placenta/cord to reach baby like it's supposed to. Delayed bath is one thing, and a few other things -- I'll have to look them up.
I don't think i'm being too hard on the idea. I just want what is best for baby. The whole epidural/pain med thing will be up in the air til i find out what my tolerance is. Cause as much as I don't want it, if I can't handle the pain, i'll want something.


----------



## jessicaftl

I agree that is what it's for, the locking stuff. It feels so amazing to get out of the hospital with your baby lol. I hate the hospital so much, every time I have gone it's been drama. I don't have the family coming issue, except with my first when my egg donor tried to come in the room when I was pushing and dh had to leave my side to tell him to leave. So glad I don't have to deal with that anymore. I've asked my dad to come down so I can have a ride home, but he would never push that way. 
I went over all that birth plan stuff with my midwife awhile ago, we were offered some interesting options this time around. The option of cutting the cord, she said there was a new one of cauterizing the cord, and there is the placenta print on paper. I'm not really interested in any of it so I'll just likely have her cut the cord after I deliver the placenta. 
I agree about being up for the epidural if it's that bad. For my experience, since I was having back labor the first time, it was soooo painful that epidural was worth it. He was born facing up, and I got to have a mirror there to watch it all happening. First times are always so intense because you're not sure what to expect. I can't wait to hear about everyone's experience. So crazy to think there will be babies born this next week!

Baby is pretty active today, and I'm having loads of contractions. LO has lots of hiccups lately. I'm wondering if my iron has gone up because I am feeling a bit different lately, slightly more energy, lower heart rate...


----------



## StarGazerRose

Baby's been calm today.. Thank heavens. For the past few days they have been dancing around, so my tummy needed a break. They are still wiggling, but not killing me.
I think i'll just stick to Hubby and me in the labor/delivery room. Then there is an hour after baby is born that it's quiet time -- just for us three to bond. Breastfeeding within 30 mins after baby comes out. So yeah. I won't mind people hanging out in the lobby/waiting area, but it's gonna be nice that it's just us. But when we move to the mom and baby room, the family won't fit (and i'm thinking m,d, mil, fil, brother(s), wife, 2 yr old ...) pretty tight quarters.
Oh and they don't play any bells or lullabies, and are just told by Hubby when something happens.

Hubby even came up to me last night and was like, "Are you ready to do this again?" I was pretty tired so i just smiled at him.


----------



## jessicaftl

Oooh, I'm so excited for you, it's gonna be so much. I'm hoping your bf journey goes well, too, it was so worth it for my family! I did lots of research on it beforehand because I had such an issue with my first (no help, not much research, inexperience). Do you have the option of baby sleeping in the room with you or in a nursery?? 

dh is getting excited about it all, too. I've been adamant that if I am in the hospital or have to stay the night he goes home with my other kids because I just don't want them to be uncomfortable there with me. He's a little worried about it, but I've told him he's got plenty of stuff in the freezer and the kids will sleep just fine without me for a night.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I have a close friend that was studying to be a lactation consultant, so most of my questions will probably get pushed towards her. We're taking a bf class, so i'm hoping it will help. I've wanted to since before I was pregnant because I know how much better it is for them -- formula is a chemical make up of what breast milk is supposed to give, but like with everything, nothing can replace the real thing. But I do understand that sometimes the mom can't do it. I'm eager to see how *I* do.
I waited so long to get to this point, and honestly as many times as i made my wish, I just never imagined this. So I have no known emotional word to explain how I'm feeling. And i'm pretty sure it will be that way when i first hold this little mini-me!


----------



## jessicaftl

I'm glad you know someone with some decent knowledge of bf. My first time around I had very little help or support, other than my dh, and I eventually gave up when he wasn't very old because I thought I wasn't making enough. The real problem was that I wasn't feeding him often enough, and I didn't bond much at first and give him the colostrum during those first couple days until milk came in. Plus the nurses gave him a pacifier in the hospital and I think it caused some issues there as well. The whole thing was confusing. I did so much research when I was pregnant with my ds2. I bet you'll get lots of good info from the class, too, can't wait to see how it all goes for you. 

Anxious to see how next week goes! With some of us having our LOs next week, soooo exciting and can't wait to hear everyone's birth stories...


----------



## markswife10

So pre-op went well yesterday. It basically consisted of pre-registering at the hospital, getting labs to check CBC, blood type, platelets, and they did a nasal swab for MRSA. Then we went to L&D and a nurse sat down with us and we went over a ton of paperwork, my medical history/medical questions, even put baby boy's name down for his birth certificate! I also got to choose foods from a menu for a celebration dinner that DH and I get, which is nice :) They went over the procedure and what to expect with me and I talked to the anesthesiologist and went over what to expect there. I now have a lovely new accessory for a few days that I have to keep on (they put my blood recipient bracelet on, just in case I was to need a transfusion). I go in bright and early at 7am Monday morning! Eeek!!! I'm so excited! Baby boy will be here in less than two days!!!


----------



## jessicaftl

Grr, alerts are not showing up for my watched threads again... sometimes these forums really piss me off.

markswife - I am soo excited too, yaay. Can't wait to hear how it goes for you and so soon you'll have your little boy out with you. Fingers crossed all goes well and recovery goes smooth from the operation! Hope your meal is also good :)


----------



## Sushai

Funny how no one really ever tells you about bf when pregnant. I always assumed it would be so easy, just stick baby on and off you go. I had issues with all three of mine and always ended giving up. I will be trying again with the twins, I am hoping to atleast be able to give them that first colostrum that’s so important. 

Markswife how exciting that everything went well at preop and that you’re now just two days away from meeting your baby! You must flood us with pics once he’s here. 

Jessica I’m also not getting alerts, it’s really annoying. I was just starting to get used to this new layout and now this lol

9 days until my induction!


----------



## Sushai

I think my waters may have just broken. I’ve just had three small gushes.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - eeeek!! Are contractions coming?? Mine never started right away after it broke... I had a whole other reply coming but now I'm anxious to see how it goes for you. I saw another one of our ladies had her daughter today in the facebook group. Keep us updated! 

I was saying earlier is that I learned a lot more about bf from other mothers, more than I learned from the lactation consultants I met with. I'm still bf my younger two but they don't care for the colostrum, and always comment on how there'll be more milk when baby comes.


----------



## Sushai

Definitely my waters. No contractions yet. Just sharp stabby pains in my cervix. Just fixing the kids now and we’re heading to the hospital.

Yes I just saw that on my face book feed too, how exciting!


----------



## jessicaftl

Yaaaay I am so excited for you! Good luck, soon you'll have your girls out with you and not feel like a beached whale (lol).


----------



## Sushai

Lol I so needed that, that was hilarious. 

Had my first contraction already 10 minutes ago. Lots of pressure down below.


----------



## jessicaftl

Omg it is happening I am so excited I can't wait to hear how your birth goes... I'll be checking all afternoon (only 2 PM here).


----------



## markswife10

Eeeek Sushai!!! So exciting how all the babies are starting to come! ❤️ I’m looking forward to your updates! 

I have been busy busy all day getting final things done around the house, packing dd’s bag so she can stay with my parents tomorrow night and while we are at the hospital, etc. I feel like we are ready now! I can’t believe he’ll be here so soon! ❤️


----------



## Sushai

In birth suite already. 2cm only when I first came in. Tightenings coming closer and stronger. Hope it doesn’t take too long.


----------



## jessicaftl

Hope it goes fast for you, already at 2 cm, so exciting!


----------



## Sushai

Epidural is in, 6cm dilated now.


----------



## jessicaftl

almost there!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Wow Sushai! Amazing news. I hope all is going well and that you meet those little angels soon.

MarksWife- you are getting so close too.

Good luck to you both \\:D/

I saw my Midwife yesterday. Baby is low...and engaging. Curious to see how long it takes now.
She was concerned that it doesn't appear that baby has grown any in about 4 weeks.
I'm being scheduled for another u/s next week to check growth. I am going to try to not get worked up...baby has dropped some so I am hoping that's all it is...that it just appears to be no growth. Only next week will tell though.

Excited to hear all the labour and birth stories. So many of us are going to be going to be finishing this amazing journey so soon.


----------



## Sushai

Introducing Maryam (the one with the bright pink beanie) and Zahra. 

Maryam - twin A 
Born at 325pm
Weighing 1.91kg (4lb 2oz)
Measuring 45cm

Zahra - twin B
Born at 341pm
Weighing 1.99kg (4lb 3oz)
Measuring 46cm

Will give a better update later on


----------



## jessicaftl

They're so lovely, congratulations!


----------



## markswife10

They are beautiful Sushai!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sushai

My birth story.

I’d been having quite a bit of pressure in my bits on Saturday night but didn’t think anything of them. I’ve had increased discharge and lost bits of mucus plug over the last few days, the biggest chunk coming out on Thursday. Anyways I woke up as usual to go pee, came back to bed and lied down going through my phone early Sunday morning. I started feeling quite wet down there, so I decided to shift positions and a small trickle came out and it made me wonder if it’s my waters. I stood up and there was another trickle, I woke my husband by telling I thought my waters had broken. He was up in an instant. I went to the bathroom and nothing, stood up and another trickle. I went and got the kids ready, gave them breakfast and changed them. Whilst fixing breakfast there was a bigger gush that went down my leg, so definitely my waters. This all happened around 7am.
I called the hospital who told me to come into maternity assessment unit. 
In this time I’d had just one contraction at 8am on the dot. I got no more after that just waves of pressure in my bottom every 10 minutes or so. 
At the hospital they hooked me up to a ctg machine. Babies were doing great and I was the given a VE, they took a swab and told me I was 2cm dilated. After about 20 minutes on the ctg they decided to move me to the delivery suite. I was once again hooked up to the ctg which they had trouble with as Zahra decided to hang out underneath Maryam. All confirmed by a quick ultrasound the doctor on call gave me. A midwife tried putting in a cannula and she failed miserably leaving me really sore. So the doctor then did it on my other hand and it went in no problem. I was put on antibiotics as babies are considered preterm. Not long after the anaesthesiologist came in and spoke to me about the epidural which I consented to as I was just scared of the maybes after delivering twin A. The local was the most awful pain ever. The first thing he said to me was to not flinch and that’s exactly what I did the next second. Once the local had settled I didn’t feel anything on my back. By about 20 minutes my legs started going numb but more so my left than my right. It pretty much stayed that way for the rest of the time. I was then hooked up with some fluids as not long after getting the epidural I had a hypotensive episode followed by a very sudden headache. Once the fluids were up and running the headache started to ease up. I was then given another VE to check dilation and to hook up Maryam with a clip to get a better reading on her heartrate. I was then told I was dilated to a 6. At that time dh had stepped out with the kids as he managed to get a family friend to pick them up and take them. 
Contractions started to slow down after a while and after another VE a few hours later I was only 7cm almost 8. So the doctor decided to put me on pitocin to make them pick up again. They sure did. They started coming much regular and I started to feel them in my pelvic area only but they weren’t intense thanks to the epidural. About a half hour or so later I was reexamined as I started feeling quite a bit of pressure with each contraction. I was finally full dilated and as the nurse was checking to make sure there was no cervix in the way Maryam decided to grab hold of her finger lol. 
At this point the room started filling with heaps of nurses, doctors and paediatricians. I was told that I could push whenever I felt like it. So there I am spread eagled for all to see and all eyes trained on me waiting to see when I felt a contraction coming so that I could push. After about 5 contractions Maryam was born crying and just beautiful. She looked so tiny and covered in vernix. The doctors quickly jumped on me after delivering her making sure Zahra wouldn’t change positions and remained head down. After a bit of skin to skin Maryam was given to dh to continue skin to skin while I pushed out Zahra. Zahra was head down but still quite high up. So with every contraction I pushed and then the doctor said we might try a vacuum extraction unless you can push her out on the next contraction. Sure enough the next contraction came and I managed to get her head delivered, she came sunny side up. With the next contraction I birthed her completely. She was stunned, she didn’t cry and they were just saying that the paediatricians would work on her when she let out a big beautiful cry. Dh was in tears by this point, he was beyond happy. Zahra was then placed on my chest and she peed all over me as soon as she was put on me. I had some great skin to skin with her and then dh put Maryam on me too. He said that during his skin to skin time Maryam was trying to suck on his nipple lol. 
It took awhile to deliver the placenta. They were fused but small. The cord for Zahra was quite short and she actually had it wrapped around her. 
I then tried tandem feeding them. Maryam had no problems and fed really well. Zahra on the other hand kept unlatching herself and trying to get both her hand and my nipple in her mouth at the same time. She did manage to drink some. 
After the feed both babies were weighed. The paediatrician then came to see me and said because they are under 2kilos each they would need to go to special care nursery. Their blood sugar levels are being monitored although the first lot came back normal. Policy here is that babies don’t get discharged until they are atleast 2.2 kilos. So it seems I’ll be getting discharged before them and this has really upset me as I can’t imagine leaving them behind. 
Dh brought the kids back. I had a lovely shower once feeling came back to my legs. We were then moved to maternity ward, we quickly dropped off our things and were then taken to special care nursery so the kids could meet their baby sisters. It was so wonderful to see the excitement on their faces. The kept kissing and cuddling them :cloud9:
We are so in love with our tiny girls. I’m so grateful that my body responded and I was able to have the vaginal birth I’d been wanting. I’m honestly stunned that they are here already. My mind has been stuck on the 27th. When I told my kids this morning that the babies were coming my son was very quick to point out it wasn’t the 27th yet lol

If you made it this far you are awesome. I didn’t think I’d type out such a long birth story. 

Zahra


Maryam


----------



## jessicaftl

I am so excited to have read your birth story, and so happy you got to do the vaginal delivery as well. Hoping they gain up where they need to so you can take them home soon. They look so cute and tiny though lol. Thank you for writing down your story, too, I was pretty thrilled to read it first thing. I'm just so happy you're all doing okay! Fingers crossed for you and recovery goes well. 

Did you get any stitches?


----------



## Sushai

Thank you Jessica, you’re so sweet. 
In answer to your question, I’ve had no stitches I only got a small graze that I’ve felt when wiping but it’s no big deal.


----------



## dove830

I haven't been getting notifications since Thursday!!
Who, in the FB group had her baby girl?

Sushai!!!!!!!!!!! How wonderful to come on and see all of your excitement. You all must be over the moon. Your girls are beautiful. Hopefully they won't have to stay in the hospital for long. I'm so SO happy for you!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG omg omg au can’t believe you’ve had your babies sushai and I’m so pleased you got the chance to have them naturally, they are beautiful and glad you are recovering well too. I hope they gain a bit more weight so that you can all be discharged together. Thank you so much for your story and pics.

Markswife I’m glad all the pre birth stuff went well and I’ve got everything crossed everything goes smoothly for you tomorrow.

I think all these babies are going to start coming thick and fast now whoo hooo


----------



## dove830

Also, Sushai--gorgeous blanket--did you crochet it?

Welp…..I am now measuring 42 weeks....sigh....I'll measure like 50 weeks by the time we have the baby :s Talk about beached whale!

Anyone else SUPER tired? Like ridiculously so? I feel like this is worse than the 1st tri. I literally can not stay awake.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - so glad you're not all torn and hopefully on the mend now!

dove - it's been about the same for me and the notifications, I just refresh the page every few hours to check. It was lucyjo in the FB group who had her daughter. She doesn't post much anymore on here, but did in the beginning. Sorry you're measuring so far ahead, I feel you on the beached whale front. I am getting so sore just moving around the house and doing basic tasks *sigh* especially if I go over like usual I'm stuck being like this for at least three more weeks.

MrsDuck - I agree, I think there will be like a wave of babies. This is all exciting to me too, eeeek!!

I had some really strong almost regular BH last night for well over an hour. Couldn't sleep because I was worried that maybe I would be going into labor lol. I don't think I got comfortable enough to sleep until almost midnight, three hours later, dd woke me up around half an hour later. I am pretty tired and sore today, hoping I get some decent sleep the next couple days for all the cooking I have to do for the holiday weekend. My bag is packed though, I need to have some ibuprofen on hand though for those afterbirth pains, and I've noticed lately my skin is sooo dry on my legs and hands. 

markswife - good luck at your appointment tomorrow, can't wait to hear how your birth goes!! Soon you'll have your little boy out with you :).


----------



## Sushai

Thanks ladies for all your well wishes, words of congratulations and kind words.

Dove, the blanket was given to us by the special care nursery team. I’ve crotchet my own blanket for them, I got really lazy at one stage and haven’t yet completed it :shy: it’s almost done though. I was hoping to complete it this week but my girls had other plans lol. Funnily just the night before dh was telling me I should get my hair done this week and I wanted to get my eyebrows waxed too. My plans totally got pushed aside. 


Hope you ladies all have your babies soon so you no longer feel so much discomfort. I’m sure everyone will start posting all of their birth stories very soon.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sushai --- OMG I had to read three pages to get caught up! Congrats on your little girls!!! So happy you got to birth them vaginally! The pictures aren't showing, but from the comments I'll agree they are precious. I love the names! Sorry that you had to leave them, but that will soon be over and you'll be able to cuddle with them every day. EEE so exciting!

MarksWife -- I hope things are going well on your end. Glad that your pre-op stuff is all settled and you are ready to meet your little boy!

This weekend was interesting.... (this is long winded so i'm changing the size)
Friday night we meet at Hubby's parent's as his aunt was in town for a day (on her way through from FL back to NY). We ate dinner, and I was instantly tired. So tired... I ate slow (or it felt slow) and I tried to engage in the conversations but i literally could have laid my head down and been out. (But I had to stay up cause i was driving) 
Just after dinner, my foot started to bother me. Odd spot, under my ankle -- it would burn then itch.... Well that continued through the night. It would get more irritated when laying down and my restless leg wanted to move. Something with a nerve i think.... Finally after wrapping it, coating it in 3 different lotions/creams....I took the wrap and forced it to hurt by stretching it. I figured if i couldn't get it to stop, i would make it hurt and over work it. Still didn't work. It's like 1a and i'm overly exhausted and this keeps hurting. (Honestly if it wouldn't have been a burning itch, i would have been fine) -- I don't know what time i finally got to sleep, but some how I did. And woke up without an issue.
I have noticed if i stretch my foot in a certain position is pulls that spot again, and it burns.... so idk what it is.... idk if it's pregnancy related or what.... 
Saturday I worked 12-7.... super tired, but made it through. 
Sunday I took it as easy as i could. I had to clean the dining room, go shopping and try to get more dishes washed. I slept in... and it felt amazing! I know i won't get many more days like that but it was awesome. Surprised baby let me sleep that late too! But just before 11a is when the baby and the dog decided that was late enough. Cleaned the dining table off and sort of made it look better. Hubby is taking that dining table and putting it out in his shed, and the one in the other room will be in the dining room (And He's gonna cover it in stuff from the room, so they can start working on putting that wall up). I put off shopping just cause i didn't want to leave the house, but i made it out just before the 1 store closed, so that's all that mattered. I managed to wash all the plates and some pans that were on the counter, and all the utensils are done! Still have like a counter covered in cups, and some random other dishes, but it looks heck-a better than it did before!
To wrap up the weekend.... Last night baby had the hiccups for at least 45-an hour, so they were getting irritated and moving all around. I'm already trying to get back to sleep after a mid-night pee... so with them wiggling so much I couldn't get comfortable. After two rib kicks, I decided to lay on that side and not give them the chance to do it again.

I just got a report on my visit from Wednesday. Looks like baby is measuring a week ahead. They won't change my due date this late in the game, but the computer says 12/11. Most of the measurements are in the 50%, except the abdomen (which is normal since i have GD) and that's measuring 2 weeks ahead and 97%tile. Report says the estimated weight is 69%tile. They are estimating the birth weight to be 8lb 6oz! Which is pretty close to what i was!

LO is SO active! I kept telling people it's just amazing that at the doctor appointments they don't wanna move, and they surly make up for it when not in the office! Most movements are so large now that there isn't any way NOT to see Baby moving! So they might be more restricted but they obviously don't care!


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - hope you guys are all headed home soon and babies up to their needed weight!

Star - I am not sure about your foot, all I can say is cramping is pretty normal in my feet during pregnancy. Doesn't sound just like cramps though, but I can tell you my dh gets lots of nerve pain from his wreck down in his left foot, so it could also be nerve pain from the baby hitting something in your back, which is also common in pregnancy. Sounds like a healthy birth weight and about what my babies have been too, Haven't you been measuring a week ahead for awhile?? And yaay you're officially 36 weeks, so close to the end!

Afm - my weekend was pretty uneventful, dh worked most of Saturday, but yesterday we did head into the city and I went into Target and got some last minute necessities and a small bag of disposable diapers for LO when they pass meconium (it's really hard to clean off of the cloth diapers). I've been having a lot of bh, really strong ones and they are regular for a bit and then go away. My kids are all very excited for the baby. Baby is moving quite a bit, but still having some quiet times. I feel them a lot when I get up at night to pee, and they still seem most comfortable with their tush in my right ribs. Makes it uncomfortable for me, especially with my shorter torso.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yes 36 Weeks today! It's amazing how far we've all come! I was telling every one Saturday that I'm literally a month away from my due date. I was super excited Saturday at work. Baby was active too, even for how much I was moving around.

I have been measuring ahead the whole time, but most of this report was based on the ultrasound, so I just through it interesting to share. Most of the numbers on the report were my current at 35/2, kinda cool to see how the computer estimates them being at 36/1 and how they can tell how much they'll weigh!

Baby is doing their aerobics it feels like. Literally a "push, push, push" then stops and does it again in a different spot.


----------



## dove830

In my experience, it is very difficult to get an accurate on babies at this point. They told me my youngest would be about 9 lbs.....11 lbs 6 ozs….and I'm sure that this baby is bigger. I'm afraid for how my post partum tummy will look :O


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - crazy isn't it, I know mine will be here in just a few weeks time as well, I'm a bit anxious about it all.

dove - agreed measurements vary so much at this point, I always take those with a grain of salt when they guess. I had a mw that was okay at guessing but even then guesses are just that.


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy 36 weeks star. Sorry about your foot, I wonder what it was? My cramping in my legs and restless legs are driving me mad but they’ve never itched

Jessica sounds like you are almost ready to go. I’m with you on the short torso and I think I’ve run out of room for food and breathing now

Dove I’d be pooping my pants if I thought I was going to have an 11lb baby, I hope you have a nice surprise of a smaller one this time


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - I agree there, gonna be rough on Thanksgiving having made all this food and eating tiny portions throughout the day lol. I am thinking I'm about ready for baby, but prepared to go at least a couple more weeks.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Sushai - OMG!! Congratulations - so happy for you! What beautiful little twin girls you have
I saw on FB, a little girl and boy were born too this weekend! Its all happening now

Star - Not sure what is happening with your foot? I know itchy hands etc can be a sign of Cholestasis - not sure if it can happen with your foot? Maybe mention it at your next app

Hope everyone else is doing great!

AFM, Had a scare on Sunday night after a 5hr drive back from the north of England. Really sharp and intense tightening's that were creeping closer together, the hospital told me to have an hr long bath and see what happens and luckily it calmed them down and I haven't had any since! Heartburn is being a total pain in the ass in the evening! 
3 weeks to go! I cannot wait for this little munchkin to be out! I cannot deal anymore - I am so miserable this time round haha I feel so bad for my OH who has been so amazing! 

Markswife - Hope all went well :)

Dove - Hope this little girl is a nice size for you xxxx


----------



## StarGazerRose

Anxiety is creeping up on me. Not really sure why all of a sudden... 

Stairs are getting harder to climb....I get winded much quicker, and honestly stare up at how many steps trying to convince myself that i can make it.....and just stand there for a while before taking another step. 

Baby hiccups are still wild and strong! My belly twitches are much more noticeable since there is less room for baby now. I'm pretty sure they are going to be fussy when they have hiccups out in the world....Baby gets pretty irritated if they last too long now.

Spoke with boss and the hr lady for work. Got everything set up and ready for December. It's still all by ear cause if i'm feeling up to it I'll be making my trips to the office. Hubby said that he didn't want to see me driving that far the week before, so I told my boss i would like to work from home that week, instead of take the time off. So unless something happens, that's the plan, but if no signs of contractions, i'll probably make a few days into the office. It's all a matter of what this little one wants to do. Gotta give my doctor the FMLA paperwork, but other than that .... I'm just waiting out what's gonna happen.

I haven't packed anything. Just haven't felt like doing much lately. When I have free time I try to relax and do nothing.

Hubby and FIL cleared out quite a bit of the junk in the spare room yesterday. Moved the dining table and all the stuff to sell out in the shed. Half the "keep" stuff is now in the living room. Still have a lot left in there, but they now have some room to work. Hubby is off today, so he'll work on it some more. Kinda getting excited to see that room empty again! Starting to become real!


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica I keep feeling hungry and wolfing a load of food down and then instantly regret it, I'm so full and then the heartburn starts. When will I learn haha I just hope my baby isn't late and I get to enjoy my Christmas dinner.

Buttercup that must have been scary, I'm glad everything settled down. Stay in there a little while longer baby

Star I know what you mean about hiccups, I'm not keen on baby having them all the time either, let alone baby. I hope everything goes to plan for working up until baby arrives. I can't believe as a FTM you haven't packed yet haha

afm does anyone else feel fine during the day then nighttime comes and you feel awful? All the aches and pains start, the restless legs, my belly goes rock solid and it's really uncomfortable and I feel sick, not to mention peeing every 5 mins. During the day I am absolutely fine though???? I've got my next scan tomorrow so fingers crossed all goes ok. I thought I'd love getting to see baby so often but actually I'm finding it a bit stressful as there always seems to be something to 'keep our eye on' until the following scan.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!

Buttercup - sorry about the scare, I've also been having lots of BH and they are getting a bit intense at times, I thought maybe I was going into labor Saturday night, then I was having loads of anxiety about it all and I calmed down and they eventually went away. I feel you on the heartburn, I get it occasionally in the middle of the night -.-

Star - yeah I feel you on getting winded easier, I haven't been able to workout for a week because I am so sore or tired or busy. I'm glad you guys got your room about ready, so good to get stuff out of the way! Hope you pack a bag soon, lol, don't be like me the first time around and wait until you're in labor to pack a bag with dirty laundry because nothing was prepared :blush:. Sounds like you're getting things ready at work too, which is awesome! Yes, those hiccups get uncomfortable this late for me as well, doesn't make baby move very much though. 

MrsDuck - ugh I totally know what you mean. The struggle for food is real, haha, and the heartburn sucks. My appetite has been waning more and more so luckily I don't eat too much very often, and I especially have to be careful to avoid certain foods in the afternoon of else I feel really gross all day. Night time is hard for me too, I usually don't get much sleep and my legs get restless, having to get up and pee constantly, and just not getting the rest I need but maybe every few days. Sounds like you're having it worse than me though :(

Haven't heard from markswife yet here or on fb so I'm hoping she's recovering well with her little one! 

afm - Seems like my iron pills are starting to back my system up so yesterday I was pretty uncomfortable. I spent all night not feeling well and not sleeping and tossing and turning for hours. Now I'm so very hungry and I try to eat and get full after a tiny portion, it's getting annoying. I go in for one of my weekly appointments with my mw this evening, and tomorrow I'll be doing lots of baking and preparing for Thanksgiving, so I'm sure I'll be dead on my feet this weekend.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah ... :blush: ... I have my list of stuff, and a bag. That's better than nothing! I just really don't think about it til way too late in the day or when I just don't have time to collect things.
I don't think that i've even actually "nested" because i'm always gone from the house. I mean cleaning up the room a few weeks ago was probably the closest I've been to up and working on stuff. 
My biggest issue is the baby stuff is out in the building because its the only space we have til that wall is up. Hubby doesn't want any of it to get messed up by their construction... But i'm worried about it being out in the shed.... 
Perhaps when we move the baby stuff back into the house I'll feel more inclined to work on stuff, and feel it more "ready" 

And yes.... the night time woes are upon me too. I feel like someone attached a bowling ball to my belly and I can't maneuver around my house without holding on to something. Then i have moments where i'm so exhausted that i can barely make it through the house either.

My appetite has been weird. I'm hungry all the time, I stuff my face.... stare at my plate like HOW did I eat all that?!?!? And then later the heartburn comes and I'm overly stuffed....


----------



## jessicaftl

lol, we all sound about the same... I think I have most the stuff I need for baby, but I haven't bought a chair and booster seat thing for them yet, probably in the next month, as there's no rush since babies cannot even sit up for the first several months anyway. I found rocking my way to sitting up to be the best for me. Last night I slept on the outside part of the bed so it was much easier to swing my legs around the side and sit up and go. I think I got maybe five hours of sleep if that... I totally feel you on the food part, it's so annoying. I was soooo hungry when I got up this morning because I ate hardly anything yesterday. Lack of appetite is so crappy, going from feeling ravenous to feeling like I don't want the food I just made up.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I have a car seat and another base for the second car, so we're set for that.

My co-worker's daughter just gave me a ton of 0-3mo onesies, some diapers and a doppler!


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah luckily I have the carseat from my other two waiting, I did tell dh we need to get it in the car in case we have to leave suddenly. 

Awesome you got some stuff you can use! Can't believe how expensive baby clothes and diapers are, it's insane. We overbought so much for our first and hardly used any of it.


----------



## StarGazerRose

We haven't bought a ton ourselves yet. (Mostly cause we have no where to put anything)

I'm just ready for that room to be ready... it's going to be so real at that point.


----------



## jessicaftl

Hopefully you guys can get it done soon, hard to believe our babies will be here in the next month or so, I am really starting to feel done, but I'm still enjoying what I can lol. Pressure on my already upset bowels is probably what I'm most happy about being done with.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I just want my energy back. I can literally be feeling great one second and then feel like the world just shut down the next. I guess this final haul really takes it out of ya.
I look in the mirror and still am just amazed that it's really me... standing there almost ready to have this kid. I think i'm going to be a mess afterwards LOL 

Hubby and I were discussing more in depth about when to tell everyone about what we're having and when they can visit. I love his response. "I don't care if they have to wait 3-4 hours before they find out.... I want to spend time with my family". He went on to give different scenarios as to why he might tell them before hand, but most of them kinda went around the same point of him still being in the room with me for the most part.
I remembered a lot more from all the stuff the instructor said this time (and i'll probably forget it again ...) But there is an hour after birth where it's literally Momma and Baby time, skin to skin and just bonding. I'm actually quite impressed at the effort they take to _not_ have to do a c-section unless something is preventing a vaginal birth! Every intervention that she mentioned she gave natural approaches to before they even will consider c-section. And we don't have to include any of the Hospital Protocols on the birth plan -- which is awesome, because so much of what I was wanting is already protocol! My note card with my plan will literally be just exceptions or specifications. -- Like how I want Hubby to tell me if it's a boy or girl.


----------



## MrsDuck

Markswife I hope all went well, I can't wait for your update

Jessica are you on your iron tablets until you have baby now or is it a week by week thing? I hope all goes well at your mw appointment.

Star I hope you can get baby stuff back into the house soon and get settled so that you aren't trying to find stuff if baby comes early and good luck with bag packing, I seem to have heardly any stuff in my bag this time round (compared to last time). It's good that you seem to have quite a laid back hospital, nothing worse than being rushed onto a ward.


----------



## Sushai

I swear theres always so much catching up to do on this thread lol I love it that it’s so active. 

Just a quick update:
I was discharged yesterday from hospital. The hardest thing I’ve ever had to do in my life was leaving my baby girls behind, I had a good cry when saying goodbye. 
Going back this morning. I’ve been expressing breast milk yesterday and I have some in the fridge that I will be taking in. The girls will be getting their first bath today too. Most importantly they will be getting weighed today and I’m really hoping they haven’t lost too much weight.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks MrsDuck! I'm ready to have it all together and just see it ... then i'll cry cause i know it's happening LOL I'm going to be a blubbering mess I know it. Crying over every little thing.

Sushai, when I'm on the computer for 8 hrs at work, so i'm probably the most chatty, cause my work is data....and i'm fast at what I do ....
I was thinking about you last night at my class. I was just thinking about how you had to leave those little girls... My instructor talked about how insurance pays for the longest visit per each procedure (vaginal 2 days and csection 4 days) How long were you in the hospital? Personally i would say screw insurance, i don't wanna leave them! I'd sleep in the waiting room if i had to!
I'm glad you got some milk for them! I'm sure they will appreciate it! I really hope you get to take them home!!! They have to be 5lbs? (sorry don't know the kilos)


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - I'm sure you'll be okay, and I like to admire my shape, even if I feel huge I do like the way I look for the most part and so does dh so that helps. I remind myself that I spent all this time growing a baby so it isn't going to come off, and for some reason my body likes to maintain a few extra pounds while I bf (which is apparently common). I get winded at nothing sometimes too, then other times I get a huge burst of energy. For me the first week is when I'm most emotional, mostly because all the hormones and being so overwhelmed with everything. There's nothing wrong with you taking all the time you need with baby, it's your time not everyone else's imo. Skin to skin is so worth it, too, I hope you get lots of it!

MrsDuck - I am taking prenatals with iron added in them for now, I had switched from the iron free gummy ones about six weeks ago because the other iron supplements my mw recommended gave me terrible diarrhea. These ones dry me out big time, they always have with each baby. I hate taking iron pills soooo much. I'm eating lots more iron rich foods and cooking in my cast iron skillet several times a week which helps a lot! I do feel like my levels have gone up a bit since my last blood test, but it sure doesn't help my harder than usual bowel movements (tmi). And thanks for the well wishes for my appt, I'm sure it'll go fast like usual! 

Sushai - hopefully they haven't lost too much weight and it's so good that you're trying to bf. I would have such a hard time too, I hope they can be discharged soon. Have fun with their first bath, omg, sooo exciting! Hope you are on the mend and feeling back to your usual self soon!

afm - Well I got dinner in the slow cooker and did a little clean up, trying not to sit on my bottom as much as possible. I really hate how it feels, so I side lie as much as I can tolerate and get up for short amounts of time, and lots of medicine on my bum. Drinking lots more water is helping too. I noticed my skin is already less dry, too! It's been quite dry and sunny here lately and tomorrow officially changes to cold and rain, and the kids are getting geared up to help do holiday baking!


----------



## dove830

Sushai, I'm crossing fingers and toes that they've gained enough weight


----------



## Sushai

Star I was in hospital for 2 nights but here in Australia we don’t need to have insurance, it’s all covered so even if I stayed a week or more it’d be covered. There was some paperwork I had to sign for the girls saying that if they stayed for more than I think it was 35 days then I’d have to pay a small copayment fee. I honestly wished I could stay but I also have my older three kids who have missed me heaps. As for weight the girls need to be 4lbs 8oz to be discharged although the nurses have said to me in some cases the doctors are willing to discharge babies at 4lbs 4oz provided that they are well enough with all other aspects. 

Thank you ladies for all your well wishes. The girls have lost not even 10% of their initial birth weight which I’m so happy about. Zahra has had her NGT removed as she’s been sucking and feeding well. Maryam has been doing well also but they just want to give her a bit more time, if all is well then tonight she will be having hers removed. Once that’s out all that will be left is for them to gain enough weight to come home.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Sushai -- LUCKY! Man I wish the US would get on the band wagon for insurance and Mother/Baby care like other countries! We're SO behind the times! 
Yeah.... taking care of three other children does make a difference. I only have a dog so far, so I'll have to learn about all this again when the second baby comes (sometime in the future).
I'm glad your little ones are doing well. Still hate you have to leave them... such a tough thing!

Feeling pressure in various spots lately, mainly in my lower regions. I'm thinking its "lightning". Since Baby has been head down most of the pregnancy i shouldn't be surprised. Tight belly this morning when trying to wash myself, probably just BH.

I'm interested in seeing how the next two days go....More interested in sleeping in than going to hang with family. And actually have been dying to eat the pumpkin pie i bought ..... 
We're also trying to meet up with our best friends this weekend and ask if they will be Baby's God Parents. We were so scared they wouldn't want to. She doesn't want to have kids and since her husband has epilepsy and that's another reason they don't want kids. But when Hubby talked to them the other day she said that she'd be the aunt to spoil them, so we're taking that as a wonderful sign that they'll accept! Still nervous, but I think it will work out.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai - so glad your girls are doing well! Sorry you have to leave them behind for a little bit, I understand about having to take care of the others. US health care system is a joke in its current state, it's so good you're all taken care of! I'm glad you're recovering well and things are looking up!

Star - sounds about typical for where you're at. I bet it'll all work out with having your friends as god parents :D! I've had a few friends in the past who didn't want kids but were all for helping other's out with theirs so hoping that will be the situation for you! That pressure can be rough, too, my babies never drop until active labor, so I never got the relief from my lungs until labor was done lol. Having a short torso sucks for it because I'll always have a butt in my ribs and a head far down. Dh likes to produce longer babies which makes them even more crowded in there. 

Hope everyone is doing well. My mw appointment went okay, numbers are all looking good. I did lose a good bit of mucous plug yesterday afternoon before I left, nothing huge yet, but I imagine it's starting to fall out over the next week, so I'll likely deliver in a couple weeks if they are like all my other pregnancies. Baby has had lots of hiccups lately, I even got a video of my belly jumping from it. Baby was quite active during my drive down, probably the blaring music and me singing (lol) but was super shy during my exam, took awhile to find the hb, but he/she is in the sideways position they're always in. 

Lots of stuff for me to do today, my bottom is feeling a bit better today, so I'll likely be up and doing food prep for tomorrow!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Jess, I'm glad that your numbers look good! Maybe you can relax a little on the iron? Or at least maintain what you are doing for a little while longer.
I haven't recorded the hiccups, but i have a few videos of the baby going bananas. 
Had a butt in my ribs the other day. Trying to lay on the couch, Hubby came over and gently laid his head on my tummy, Baby moved right into the ribs...Was comfortable for a whole 2 seconds before that, then had to try and move with Hubby still laying on me, baby in ribs .... moving was next to impossible.
I think i caught some of what Hubby has, so I have a cough, which leads to no voice -- or froggy voice -- which means i can't jam to the music the same as i normally would. But I DO drum on my tummy and gets the baby moving around (I try to turn the volume up too so they get more vibration than just from me)

We're closing early today (2 hours early, but still!) I'm hoping that the roads aren't too terrible at 3p. They are amazing this morning. Made it to work almost 30 mins early cause the normal back up was so thin I barely even touched the breaks!


----------



## jessicaftl

I'm wondering what my iron levels are but don't want to be tested in case they are indeed lower (I doubt they are). I haven't taken my vitamins for a couple days to relax my bowels a little bit, but I'll be back on them as soon as my body feels back to normal (likely tomorrow). I watched my belly pooch waaay out on top last night or this morning because of the baby butt turned out. 

So much pressure on my bowels and bladder at this point... almost done lol. I don't even wanna be up doing stuff yet, every time I stand up I feel all the weight going down and it's just uncomfortable.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sushai so sorry you had to leave your girls behind but I’m so pleased they are doing so well and will soon be ready to take Home, grow babies grow and mummies milk will be doing so much good too

Star I hope your friends are happy to be asked. Has your sister in law had her baby yet? (I think it was your sil)

Jessica sorry you are suffering, I hope you get your cooking sorted


----------



## StarGazerRose

MrsDuck -- my SIL is 3 months behind me. Her due date is March. 
I think my friends will be fine. I just honestly hope they are thrilled with the idea.


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - thank you, feeling a bit better today and I've started doing some prep for tomorrow, getting ready to roll out pie crusts

Star - I imagine they'll be thrilled! Hoping you enjoy your time off of work and get some tasty food in you :D


----------



## StarGazerRose

This last hour is a drag! Plus my energy was just zapped from me...so i feel like a lump of jelly... (trying to eat something to see if it will help)
I'm so ready for the pumpkin pie in my fridge!!! I've been staring at it since i bought it. Man I can devour that thing right now! Lather it up with some whipped topping thicker than the pie and we're good! :haha:


----------



## jessicaftl

LOL yeah I found a meme where the whipped topping is like 3/4 vs the 1/4 of pie and it made me laugh so hard. I'm hoping you have a good holiday and enjoy some tasty stuff! I'm going a bit slow on getting mine started but I'll be there soon, probably after I eat something.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Sushai said:


> Introducing Maryam (the one with the bright pink beanie) and Zahra.
> 
> Maryam - twin A
> Born at 325pm
> Weighing 1.91kg (4lb 2oz)
> Measuring 45cm
> 
> Zahra - twin B
> Born at 341pm
> Weighing 1.99kg (4lb 3oz)
> Measuring 46cm
> 
> Will give a better update later on

Wow! Amazing. They are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## StarGazerRose

I wanted to give you all a quick update…
I had my prenatal appointment this morning and they now consider me to have gestational hypertension. 
So now, they want to induce me… MONDAY!!!
So I’m gonna have a baby either end of November or super early Dec!
So I’ll be off for a few days. And I’ll post pictures when I’m get a chance.


----------



## jessicaftl

Star - EEK omg! I think everyone is gonna go in November but me with the actual November due date (lmao)... either way Good luck, I cannot wait to hear your birth story! How was your holiday? Did you eat that pie with waaaay too much whipped topping?


----------



## dove830

Oh my goodness, Star, that was unexpected!! PACK!!! lol Can't wait to hear all about it, and see some pics. SO exciting!!!


----------



## jessicaftl

So exciting, can't wait to hear updates and hoping all goes well! Hope everyone is having a good week(end)...

39 weeks today, getting close. Lots of BH, ordered some more diapers for baby and a nice hanging diaper caddy to finally get my diapers out of a bin I've been using for years lol. Last night I ate lots of tasty food and actually slept well, probably because I ate so much lol. I only had to get up a couple times to pee and my bladder was *full*. I guess I needed that rest!


----------



## MrsDuck

Omg star, get packing. I hope all goes smoothly and I can’t wait for your update and pics

Jessica I bet you feel so much better after a good sleep and happy 39 weeks

I can’t believe everyone is having their babies in November!!! 

My scan and appointment took an annoying turn too, they are now sending me for a late gtt test next week as baby looked to have had a growth spurt aaagh


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh and I had bh nearly all day and night yesterday, I was starting to panic but all seems to have returned to normal today thankfully


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - good luck with your gtt, hope you get decent results! Will it be the one hour or three hour at this point?? It is funny how so many of us are going in November! Good that your bh calmed down, I had a couple scares like that over the last two weeks, I get so worried about it being the real thing it makes it worse I think.


----------



## jessicaftl

For some reason I'm still not getting notifications on this thread, I even tried to "unwatch" and "rewatch" and they're still not showing... very annoying. 

Anxiously awaiting to hear back about markswife, hoping her c/s went smoothly and she's recovering well with her LO.


----------



## dove830

NST went well today, baby girl co-operated better today than she did last week. BP is still the same :s They are estimating her to be 7 lbs, 15 ozs already.....be interesting to see if she ends up weighing more than my youngest. Her belly is so rotund, it just looks like a circle on the ultrasound, lol.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Oooh STAR - Can't believe you will have your little baby this time next week - how exciting! I wish you all the best 

Jess, you need to get star jumping or something haha! Get those contractions started!

As for me, I finally have my date! Woo Hoo!
Was given the 13th - so will literally would have made it to 39wks! Im not really superstitious but I am a little gutted on the date, his 1st Bday will now fall on Friday 13th! Brilliant lol
And to make it worse I will miss my boys Nativity where he will be the Narrator! But hey ho - Can't wait to meet this little man! 19days to go.... YIKES!


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - I'm curious as to if lo will be bigger than your last one, 11 lbs!! Yikes lol. 

buttercup - I always go about a week late, so if I'm early I would be surprised, but I am on my feet often so maybe something will happen this next week!! And Friday the 13th - maybe luck will be just fine :D. Those days will go by quickly, sorry you'll miss your son's Nativity, though.

Afm - strangely slept okay last night again, baby is moving lots though, and lots of hiccups lately too.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica my gtt is a 2 hr test after fasting for 12 hrs. Glad you are sleeping better and maybe you will have a baby on time this time???

Dove yikes I’m panicking after being told my baby is 6lb 14oz already, my dd was only 6lb 12oz at birth

Buttercup yay for having a date but sorry you will miss the nativity

Star I hope all goes well tomorrow and I can’t wait for your update/pics

Afm nothing much to report, no loss of any plug but lots of bh and baby is very wriggly


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - haven't lost much plug yet, so hoping it happens this week and next week I'll go into labor, but who knows. GL on your gtt, two hours after fasting would be hell for me :( no food. 

Hope everyone is doing okay, kind of quiet and wondering how it's going. Weekend has been about usual, did lots of cleanup yesterday and got the baby car seat in the car and things prepared around the house. Now it's just a waiting game. I did manage to spill some boiling hot water on my bump, got a blister from the ordeal and now my skin is super red and painful. We got our Christmas stuff out and will be decorating throughout the next couple weeks while we wait for the little arrival.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ouch Jessica you poor thing, I hope your bluster has time to heal a bit before baby arrives. God it must have hurt, the skin is pulled so thin on your belly now, how painful. It’s funny how you’ve said all along you’ll go a week over, your body obviously doesn’t like change haha
Thanks I’m not looking forward to tomorrow’s sickly sweet drink yuk

I got our Christmas decorations down too this weekend, I was concerned that if I didn’t do it now I wouldn’t feel like doing it next week and dd would miss out coz hubby wouldn’t bother. We’ve only really put up tinsel around the place and we still need to go and get our tree. I had another night last night of almost continuous bh and tightenings


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - thank you, I lathered up with lots of aloe and there are some scabs on it, but I think it'll be okay. I'm hoping it does heal up a bit before I go into labor, too, ugh. I couldn't even lean against the sink last night to do dishes. GL on the test! We haven't gotten our tree yet, but with the bins in the living room with decorations the little ones are getting excited to decorate. Maybe all that moving around will get labor going for me . I remember one time I read pineapple worked for inducing so I ate like two cans of it and then found out it's the raw pineapple... I ate some later on and it still never worked. 

The countdown is on... four days! I can't wait to hear how it goes for Star today for her induction. Tomorrow I see my mw, nothing too exciting is going on *yet*. Hoping some plug comes out soon, unless I lost a bunch during the night or something, or maybe it'll all happen at once which would be a first haha. Hope everyone else is doing okay!!


----------



## dove830

So exciting with everyone getting close. Am I the latest? 3 weeks to go today. We did our decorating this weekend.....it was the first year that I literally did nothing. Hubby put up the lights and the tree, and then the kids decorated the house and the tree all by themselves, it was lovely. I have my regular dr appt this afternoon, but nothing exciting. 

Jessica--your poor tummy :(
Star--how are you feeling?
MrsDuck--good luck with your test!


----------



## jessicaftl

I keep wondering who is gonna go next, lol, can't wait to hear from Star this week and see how her induction went (is going). 

Dove - yeah I feel about the same, I just want to lump and not do anything at this point. Hard to chase around my two youngest when they are messing up the house and being a bit wild.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning everyone!

Hope everyone is doing okay, all is usual on my end. Anxious to see Star's update, been thinking about her induction and hoping all went well :D.

Not much going on for me, lots of braxton hicks yesterday, some kind of painful, so maybe the start of something?? Maybe I'll go earlier than I usually do?? No loss of plug yet, either. Just really hungry and anxious about labor. Tonight is my midwife appt and she texted me last night to give me good news that my out of hospital birth has been approved (woohoo).


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica how is your belly and any signs yet? 

Dove I think I’m the last, baby is due 18th December 

Afm im not sure how my gtt went today, my bloods got sent to the lab and they said no news is good news so if I don’t get a phone call in the next couple of days I’ll find out at my next appointment next Wednesday


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica I didn’t get your update until after I posted grrrr
Yay for getting your out of hospital birth, maybe baby was just waiting for that confirmation haha I hope all goes well st your appointment tonight.

I too am eagerly awaiting everyone’s baby news


----------



## dove830

Jessica---yay, that is great news!
MrsDuck--me too!! Can't wait for updates.....

My dr a[ppt was really quick yesterday. Same old, same old....except that I am now measuring TEN weeks ahead...….ugh!


----------



## MrsDuck

Omg dove is that even possible??? If baby is measuring that big don’t they want to induce you now? Your baby is going to be like a 3 month baby when she’s born. I’d be pooping my pants


----------



## jessicaftl

Thanks ladies, been watching fb group and it look like bdb had her daughter too, going on her profile pic, hopefully she posts her birth story soon! No news from markswife or Star yet, though...

dove - wow 10 weeks lol, is it from extra fluid? I cannot even imagine measuring so far ahead. 

MrsDuck - my belly is okay, blistered like crazy, but I am slathering aloe on it constantly and it seems okay, it is scabbing up and healing as well as it can, hopefully healed enough by the time baby comes because it does hurt when hot water touches it still. Hope your gtt went okay, at least you're almost to the end either way and if it does come back bad it won't be for long. 

I'm also awaiting baby news, so exciting! I think there's just a few of us left (lol not even December yet). I imagine my appointment will just be basic. I'm having lots of bh still today, so hoping maybe it's the start of something!! Still no plug or anything though, and last time my water broke so we'll see how it goes :D


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Hi Ladies. I'm so excited for all of us.
We really are getting our ducks in a row and coming up to our due dates or scheduled inductions or sections.

OMG Dove- That is so crazy! I am the opposite. Baby apparently stopped growing at 33 weeks. I finally have a date for u/s to check size but really, at this point I'm not sure what they will do since I'm 39 weeks tomorrow..lol.

Jessica- I hope your tummy starts healing soon.
Good news on your out if hospital birth!!

Baby is so low right now. He is ready, I am ready.. I guess I'm just waiting in my body to catch up with the news. Haha.

My Mom has been here the last 2 days and we have been in full in mode to organize and prep all the last of things. Cleaned cupboards and did all the last of the laundry, reorganized the nursery, and attacked my girls craft cupboard. That felt so good.
Tonight we did the Costco run. I needed snacks for now and for hospital as well as for after while breastfeeding as I know I am going to be so hungry. 

Good luck to us all!! I can't wait to hear more updates..


----------



## dove830

LOL---my last was huge too. The Dr said yesterday that she wasn't sure if I would make it to the 17th. When I asked what that actually meant, she said that the size could irritate my uterus and cause labour to start. As long as NST's and ultrasounds are good, it's fine....other than the fact that I'm a whale, lol. I don't have too much or too little fluid, so that's good, NST have been good....so I'm just taking it uber easy. Funny, we always said that our last was born looking like a 3 month old, I guess baby girl will be the same!


----------



## jessicaftl

ss - sounds like you've got it going on, and about ready. I know getting all the organizing done helped me feel a bit better too. Yaay for breastfeeding snacks, never have too many of those 

dove - I am actually so curious as to how big this one will be for you LOL. I feel you on the whale part though, I just feel so massive, but it's probably a good thing you're taking it easy, I know I am trying to relax a little bit too. 

afm - appointment went well. All my numbers are about what they've been, mw is trying to help me get to turn baby because they're always lying on their side so we don't end up with another back labor/sunny-side up baby. I already noted the first two came out face up, so I'm prepared for it this time as well, but generally this one still flips their back up and out a lot, and they never get into position until active labor. I'm *hoping* they come out the correct way, but it's hard to say, definitely more likely if I labor without being induced. Unless I go into labor in the next few days, I go back next week. Mostly I'm anxious about the pain again, but fingers crossed that it's a shorter labor and the tub helps. 

As for my belly, it's healing up, some of the blister came off so the skin is a little raw but still it looks like it's healing up. I have been having lots of BH and they're getting really painful but they never stay regular. I had like three hours of being awake hungry last night and I counted one that I did breathing through, thought for sure it was a real contraction, but nothing else for hours afterward. I lost little bit of plug, nothing big, so I think the signs are there!

Looking forward to updates, wonder who's going to go next :D


----------



## dove830

Jessica--sounds like you might be next!
NST again today, and that's it for the week for me. 
Tossed and turned a lot last night, kept dreaming of labour starting, rushing to the hospital, and not getting the dr I was supposed to have, lol.
I'm ready to be done, but I'm not ready for that newborn exhaustion stage. Thankfully, it should happen over x-mas break, so I don't have to worry about getting my 3 other kids to school in the mornings for a couple of weeks :)


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah, I think I am probably the next one to go as well. I tossed and turned so much last night as well... what an odd dream, but sounds about right. Newborn stage is so unpredictable for me, sometimes my babies have been really demanding and others they've been easy going. 

I'm feeling lots of pressure down low, like baby is hitting down on my cervix... lot of bh still but nothing exciting yet.


----------



## Sushai

Sounds like a lot of you are so close to giving birth. All the signs sound so promising. Can’t wait to see who goes next.

Afm, one of my girls was discharged yesterday. It was a very bittersweet moment. I had a complete breakdown at the hospital when Zahra was discharged and it was time for me to leave Maryam behind. I even made the nurse cry. These days have been so difficult, I really don’t wish this on anyone.


----------



## MrsDuck

It sounds like all these babies just want out NOW!!!

Ss yay for stocking up on snacks and you are so close now only a week to go. Well done on the cleaning, I’ve done some today as well as shopping so I wonder if my nesting is kicking in haha

Jessica glad your belly is healing, I hope baby turns by itself as I’ve heard it’s quite painful when they are turned by hand. Yay for losing some plug, maybe this one will be on time??

Dove I was thankful for the Xmas school break but now I’m thinking at least someone else is entertaining dd through the day if she’s st school so I’m hoping for baby to come early while she’s still at school

Aw sushai it must be so hard to leave one behind, I hope she will be home very soon

Afm lots of pressure down there and I’m sick of peeing haha I haven’t heard back about my gtt so I’m guessing it’s good news otherwise they would have called by now I’m sure


----------



## jessicaftl

sushai - hoping your other daughter is discharged soon, I cannot even imagine how you are feeling... On a positive note sounds like they're doing better and feeding okay?? 

MrsDuck- baby seems to really like side lying with butt up by my ribs, but when I'm getting Braxton hicks their butt turns to poking out a little, so I'm really hoping it is a sign. My belly is doing better today. Main concern is having to be in the tub at the birthing center and the warm water making it hurt. I am keeping finger crossed I go this weekend. Sounds like good news about your gtt. Also getting so much pressure down low I'm waddling more than I was before with my whale like tendencies. 

I've been a bit antsy today and hoping that's a sign labor is near but also anxious for the pain lol. I am excited to find out soon whether this is a boy or girl and have the baby out and be able to bend over again.


----------



## MrsDuck

Any news ladies?


----------



## jessicaftl

Nothing on my end, felt lots of really intense pressure last night that made it hard for me to walk, like baby was dropping down into pelvis. Lost some tiny bits of plug, nothing big yet... thinking I'm going to just lost little bits over time instead. Having a lot of bh still, too, baby turns their butt out and my belly gets hard and painful. I'll know it's closer to labor when it starts going into my back too, though. Tomorrow is my due date so we'll see how it all goes!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Sushai, sorry to hear about that! It must be ever so hard to leave them behind! I can't even imagine it but she will be at home and in your arms before you know it! <3

I see on Facebook BDB had her little girl! I cant believe they are all popping out! This is so exciting!!
Not long Jess and I reckon you're next!

As for me, 2 weeks today and there is no way my baby will be coming early! Very unheard of if its never happened before and to be honest I am now told the reason why I cant have babies is because my pelvis doesnt open enough and my babies dont fit down the canal so again when checked babies head was free... None of my babies have ever engaged!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh Jessica it all sounds very promising, I don’t think you’ve got long to wait, how exciting

Buttercup I’m surprised they are letting you go as close as 39 weeks just in case things start to happen naturally. I’m camping out in the waiting tent with you for the next couple of weeks, I can’t believe nearly everyone has ended up having November babies haha

No change for me still just waiting :coffee:
Baby is very low but no plug loss or anything exciting. Lots of bh during the night keeping me awake but nothing much during the day


----------



## jessicaftl

Buttercup - yep, saw her update... so exciting! It is funny how most of us have gone in November :haha:. Two weeks isn't much longer, so we'll likely be waiting a bit together, but I do think I'm the next one to go as well :D. 

MrsDuck - It's weird I also get those really strong BH at night, sometimes a little in the morning, (likely from chugging the raspberry leaf tea lol). My kids are anxious about it all, and I imagine I'll go sometime in the next week. Hoping it is quick for me, and that dh will be home when it happens since he's usually an hour away from home for his work. 

I'm gonna miss feeling baby inside and since this is definitely my last one it is a bit bittersweet, and I'm trying to enjoy it all as much as I can. The pressure and discomfort I get from just walking around is annoying though, baby is definitely low, but never engages until labor, either. I keep waiting for that moment when I sit up or get up and I gush out my waters like last time, but so far nothing has happened :/. Here's to hitting my due date tomorrow!


----------



## MrsDuck

They say babies are more likely to come, or that you are more likely to go into labour during the night so that might explain why we get more symptoms at night, I don’t know??

This is definitely my last too so I know what you mean about being bitter sweet but I haven’t really enjoyed this pregnancy like I did my last but I’ll be jealous of other mummies with bumps I’m sure

Whoo hoo for your due date tomorrow


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah my mw said there was a connection between the sleeping hormone, and labor hormones. My others have gone at night, although I was induced with my second. I know what you mean about that feeling of seeing other moms, I felt that way as well. 

Sorry you have not enjoyed this pregnancy, at least we're almost so close to done. I was just watching the butt sticking out from under my ribs again... I wonder how big this little one will be and very anxious to find out whether they are a boy (I'm betting on this) or girl. 

Dh bought me a medical cushion last week when my hemorrhoids (tmi) were really bad from the iron issues, so I am super thankful for it as it'll be so nice while I am recovering as well pp, especially if I have stitches again. Last time during labor I think I had popped out my tail bone or something because it hurt soooo bad to sit on for almost a year, I personally felt it was because the hospital wanted me to push with my knees up to my chest which was just uncomfortable in its own right. Wonder what it'll be like pushing out in the water though, I told dh I am hoping I can catch my own baby this time around!


----------



## MrsDuck

I think it’s just coz I’m older and baby is bigger and having a very demanding dd to constantly entertain, it’s all just been so tiring and more symptoms this time, like sickness, leg cramps, restless legs, acid reflux etc, last time was a breeze and I really enjoyed it, never mind it will all be worth it.

I’m going for a girl for you, we’ll all soon find out yay

Sorry you are suffering with haemorrhoids but glad the cushion is helping some and it will be interesting how different your birth is in water


----------



## markswife10

Hi ladies! Sorry so late updating. It has been a crazy week and a half! Adam Michael was born at 11:33 on the 19th weighing 5lb 14oz and 18” long. He came out crying and is the most adorable little guy ever

unfortunately it hasn’t been smooth sailing. I lost quite a bit of blood during the c-section but I’m doing well on Iron pills. The hardest part, though, is that Adam was born with fluid on his lungs and respiratory distress syndrome, so we are hanging out in the NICU until he gets that sorted out. He’s working his way off of oxygen and he was just allowed to have his first bottle today (I want so badly to breastfeed but we’ll do what we need to get him out of the NICU because, obviously he’s going to need to take bottles when I’m not here). He took his bottle like a champ and is almost taking half of his feeding by mouth 

We can’t wait to bring him home, but for now we are getting lots of snuggles in at the NICU. Big sis loves him so much too ❤️


----------



## markswife10

This thing won’t let me upload more pics on here for some reason. It keeps saying they are too large. I posted more on the fb group.


----------



## jessicaftl

Mrsduck- I hear you on the being busy, with two young kids it has been rough for me as well and for some reason I'm constantly irritable at the slightest provocation. Only being in my early 30s has been probably okay for me, but I'm a bit relieved this will not be happening for me at a later age lol. Another girl would be great, I'm okay either way. Really am excited to find our though! I had restless legs so bad last night and I was so tired. I just keep reminding myself I'm almost to the end.

markswife - i am excited to see your update :). Sounds like it went a bit rough but is getting better and I'm glad you're doing okay for now and your little ds (so cute!!) is doing okay too. I hope your recovery continues, and you can bring him home soon. I will check the fb group for the other pics, :). Good luck with bf.

Updates are so fun, cannot wait to hear from Star and to see how her induction went and whether she had a boy or girl. I'm still here waddling around, but if anything happens I'll immediately post here to let you all know because I do think I'll be the next to pop.


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

markswife10 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry so late updating. It has been a crazy week and a half! Adam Michael was born at 11:33 on the 19th weighing 5lb 14oz and 18” long. He came out crying and is the most adorable little guy ever
> 
> unfortunately it hasn’t been smooth sailing. I lost quite a bit of blood during the c-section but I’m doing well on Iron pills. The hardest part, though, is that Adam was born with fluid on his lungs and respiratory distress syndrome, so we are hanging out in the NICU until he gets that sorted out. He’s working his way off of oxygen and he was just allowed to have his first bottle today (I want so badly to breastfeed but we’ll do what we need to get him out of the NICU because, obviously he’s going to need to take bottles when I’m not here). He took his bottle like a champ and is almost taking half of his feeding by mouth
> 
> We can’t wait to bring him home, but for now we are getting lots of snuggles in at the NICU. Big sis loves him so much too ❤️
> 
> View attachment 1049258

Sorry to hear you've both been having struggles.
Hope things take a turn for the better.

He is so precious!!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Hi Ladies,

Thought I'd update while I had the chance to.
I came for my u/s this morning. Turns out that the Midwife was right. Baby Boy has not grown since 33 weeks . I have also noticed a rapid reduction in movement over the last 4 days.
They have decided to induce. 
All monitoring shows his heart rate and everything else are good..they just want him out.
I was only dialated 2cm so I had to go to the high-risk floor to have monitoring and a Foley catheter done. Now we wait. They say by the early morning I should be moved to L&D and have my water broken and get my antibiotics.
I'm a little overwhelmed..and Hubby is worried.
He's doing good though. He and the girls are here and we're hanging out.

I will update as I can.


----------



## jessicaftl

ss - good luck, we're rooting for you! Will check back to see how it goes for you :)


----------



## MrsDuck

aww ss it must be so scary but you are in the right place and baby boy will be here very soon. I hope everything goes well and can't wait for your update.

Markswife so sorry you had a tough time of this birth too. Gorgeous picture of your baby boy, I hope he can go home with you very soon.

Jessica happy due day, I keep checking in to see if your labour has started yet. I'm with you on being irritable, I think it's just not getting 5 mins to yourself


----------



## jessicaftl

Well it's here, and so am I lol. I had lots of pressure and strong bh last night but then nothing again. I think it's gonna happen soon and I'm hoping it goes quick. Yes I agree on the irritability, last night I was part dinosaur snapping at everyone... felt kind of bad for it too, I don't like being that way. I have apologized and warned everyone that I get bad near the end and I definitely don't mean it, so i lie down on my bed and try to calm.

My oldest is pretty excited and asks me every day if baby will be here. They're all taking bets on gender and day at this point lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

I was making some Christmas bunting this morning and fell asleep for 2 hours, god I must have needed it coz I can’t remember the last time I dozed during the day, I bet I’ll struggle to sleep tonight though


----------



## jessicaftl

I actually slept *okay* if not for getting up about four times to pee and eat a snack. But I get that way as well if I nap during the day. I drink lots of fluids during the day but it's like I only pee at night -.-

Fingers crossed we both get rest lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too, I can go hours during the day, even though I’m drinking lots, but at night, when I’m not drinking it seems like I’m up every 10 mins

Fingers crossed we get some decent sleep tonight

We are getting our Christmas tree tomorrow so I’m looking forward to decorating that with dd


----------



## jessicaftl

Ooh, sounds like fun! I think we're also doing ours this weekend since I'll likely be busy with baby next weekend. Hope you guys have fun doing it, I know my kids have been waiting all week to do up the decorations, too. 

I'm making a special lemon cream cake and lasagna tomorrow, here's to hoping all the action of cleaning and baking today gets something going for me hehe.


----------



## MrsDuck

Have fun doing yours too, we don’t normally do it this early but I thought best do it while I feel like it and hope all the bending and stretching helps. Sounds like you are in nesting mode so I’ve got everything crossed it gets things started for you. I’ll keep checking for updates. Enjoy your cake


----------



## dove830

Thinking of you SS!
Sushai, that is heartbreaking. Hopefully, you will all be able to be home soon.
Good luck putting up your trees ladies. We did ours last weekend, and the kids did almost all of it! It was fabulous!
Nothing happening here, except a tonne of BH......I really need to pack baby girl's bag.....mine is packed, except for the things I need until we actually go in. 

I can't get on the F/B group, so I'm hoping to see updates/pics/etc here soon :)


----------



## Buttercupbabi

I can’t believe we have reached DECEMBER LADIES!!!!

With a few little early risers making their entrance to the world. We have all pretty much reached the finishing line!!
I cannot believe it myself - kept telling myself “got lots of time still” well not anymore. Unless for some unknown reason my little one feels the need to come early, he will be here in 12DAYS!! I feel nauseous thinking about it!! Haha

Have a great weekend ladies xxx


----------



## jessicaftl

Morning ladies!

Nothing exciting yet, lots of bh, some that actually woke me this morning, and they're not quite regular but maybe the start of something (lol). Gonna be cold this weekend, and into this next week so it would be fitting to have a baby in this weather. 

It's awesome that most of us are into December now, can't wait to hear the rest of the birth stories and see pics and hear how everyone does!


----------



## MrsDuck

I was hoping for some labour news Jessica, fingers crossed for it happening soon

Dove hope you manage to get everything packed

Yay it’s December, it’s finally here, come on last of the babies to be born, we don’t want you too close to Christmas 

Well I’m well and truly exhausted, it’s taken every ounce of my energy to help my 4 year old put up the tree, hubby wouldn’t even help by putting the lights on for us, instead he sat on the sofa with his eyes closed. One p155ed off mama and mama to be here now, sitting down in a strop with no intention of making any dinner (except for dd) and the lounge is strewn with decs. Hopefully all this exertion sets things off for me


----------



## jessicaftl

I would have been pissed, probably would have woken my dh up! My dh is working today so I'm not sure when we will get a tree. My body is pretty sore from all the cooking I did yesterday but the lasagna turned out well and I'll be trying that cake today. I slept okay from being up all day but today I am also exhausted.

I expect I'll go a few more days until labor starts... last time I went past 42 weeks but my dates were off. I calculate I went into labor about a week with almost all my kids, I'm not even surprised I haven't started yet, though lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh he wasn’t asleep just making a point that he wasn’t going to help

Glad you got your lasagna done and you’ve got meals prepared in your freezer too which I’m glad I got sorted too. Somehow making cakes is far more pleasurable than dinners haha

Do you find you just cannot bend now, the drawbacks of having a short torso I suppose? Anything I drop or need to get off the floor I just seem to stand and look at it, I think hoping it will jump up to me haha I think I’m going to suffer after overdoing things today

Will they just let you go as long as it takes or will they induce you after so many days?


----------



## jessicaftl

I think after 42 weeks I have to be induced if I want my insurance to pay for it. Yes, when I drop stuff I just give up, ask my kids to grab it or use my toes to grab LOL. 

Cake was so good, had a big piece... well as big as I could muster with my tiny stomach space. I feel like a whale though and I don't even want to get up out of my chair at this point, ugh.


----------



## dove830

Got e everything packed last night. I have an NST on Monday, and a review of the c-sec date....I have a feeling they will be moving it up


----------



## jessicaftl

Good luck for your nst and if they do move your date. Yaay for bag packed!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yum yum cake, enjoy. So you have less than 2 weeks to go max Jessica, come on baby.

Yay for packing dove and looking forward to your update after your appointment, I hope they bring your section forward for you 

Afm I thought it was going to be all systems go for me today because from about 4am I was having strong regular contractions and I had 3 big bowel movements within a couple of hours, this is all identical to when I went into labour with dd then around 8 am nothing, it just stopped. I’m still getting occasional bh but nothing like earlier this morning, baby was just teasing me, getting my hopes up


----------



## dove830

Awwwww, MrsDuck---such a tease!!


----------



## jessicaftl

Dang, I know the feeling... Hope you don't have too much longer to wait, mine go regular for a bit then go away, it is so annoying!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

All night long I had really sore braxton hicks, its such a headF###! 
Why does our bodies do this? I honestly thought after 2 really painful ones this was it but nope.... 
Only 37wks and I'm behyond fed up now! 

Hope you ladies are all good!! FX these next few weeks go a little faster for us xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I feel your annoyance, come on bodies behave.

All quiet for me but my dd has a very mucusy cough and cold so I’m happy to wait a few days for her to be on the mend before the next one comes


----------



## jessicaftl

Good morning, ladies!

No new action for me yet either, loads of bh and even some discharge change last night but no more plug and nothing exciting. I can totally understand being fed up. I watched a video yesterday of a woman having her first birth at home with a doula and I teared up thinking about it all happening for me. Granted I'll be a in birth center but she did have a water birth, and her labor was 24 hours (not bad for a first time though). I really don't like being so emotional, but I can relate to watching her feel so sore and tired from the contractions lol. On one hand I don't wanna go through the pain but on the other I can't wait to see if this is a boy or girl and to be done with pregnancy. *sigh* hang in there ladies, we'll be done soon!


----------



## dove830

36 weeks today....waiting for them to call about an NST and a review of the c/s date....I hate waiting...


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Jessica I have been far more emotional since having dd I think it’s a combination of hormones and looking at things differently now there is a little one depending on me for everything. I’m getting to the scared bit too I’m not looking forward to birth

Dove fingers crossed they don’t leave you waiting to long


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - hope you don't have to wait too much longer and get a sooner date if you're already measuring so far ahead.

MrsDuck - I had unmedicated births last time, so the pain is definitely on my mind, hopefully it'll be a bit different as I won't be hooked up to the pitocin which apparently gives you stronger pain, and I'll have the water. Watching the video, seeing the pain and remembering how it feels for those dreadful long 30 seconds of contractions (which generally are in my back and belly) ugh... I'm anxious about it all because I know how much it's going to hurt lol. I do agree with the emotional things though, I don't remember feeling this hormonal in past pregnancies, either. 

Here I am chugging raspberry leaf tea, did some cleanup, and going to pop on the treadmill and see how it goes from there.


----------



## dove830

Appt is for 1 pm, PST.

Despite being super uncomfortable, I don't want them to decide to take her out early. We are currently scheduled for 2 weeks from today, which would make her 38 weeks. I know that my BP may not give them a choice, but it's frustrating that something I have zero control over can affect the outcome, y'know?


----------



## jessicaftl

Yes, I know what you mean, I really hope you get some good news about it all. Two weeks is not long at all, either.


----------



## MrsDuck

Has star posted any updates on the fb group? 

Aw dove it’s bitter sweet. I hope you get good news

Jessica I hope you don’t have to wait much longer for baby to make an appearance and I’m sure your water birth will be different 

I’ve made so many coffee mornings and lunch dates, not to mention school activities for the next couple of weeks I’m thinking at least I’ll be busy to pass the time


----------



## jessicaftl

Star isn't in the fb group, I'm also anxiously awaiting her update on here! 

Good that you'll at least be occupied, myself I'm getting a little stir crazy waiting and timing every little tightening


----------



## dove830

Well, so far, so good. Some protein in my urine, but not enough for concern yet. I have another NST, U/S and OBGYN visit on Friday, plus my regular dr on Wednesday. Sounds like I should be able to at least get one more week, FX!


----------



## jessicaftl

dove that is great news!


----------



## MrsDuck

Dove that’s great news yay

Star has been so active on here and now nothing, I hope everything is ok


----------



## jessicaftl

I think she generally responded while at work, so I'm assuming she hadn't logged in or something at home yet... I'm also hoping she us doing okay! 

well I had some regular contractions last night but they went away after a bit and then I went back to feeling disappointed in my body lol. I've upped my tea regimen so I assume that is why I'm having them more often. Every day i wake up and ask if today is the day.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ahh yes she did, that’s why she didn’t really respond at the weekend, hopefully all went well and we get an update soon 

Oh no Jessica it’s so frustrating, I hope the rl tea helps


----------



## jessicaftl

I can't wait to hear from her either! Tea is helping a bit, but I'm noticing other symptoms I get close to labor like my bowels slow a little, discharge is changing (tmi) no more plug that I've seen though, and my contractions are getting stronger, just not regular yet. I'm holding out hope I go this weekend lol. 

I slept okay last night, probably because it is cold here this week and I so prefer it. Tomorrow I see my midwife, she might mention having a non stress test if I go too much longer. I swear if she offers that I try Castor oil again I am turning that down haha.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Jessica, total cliche but have you tried spicy food and a bit of a baby dance? Haha... 

Hope this happens soon for you xxx


----------



## jessicaftl

I eat spicy regularly with no luck lol!

As for the baby dance, I haven't yet, dh and I both are so tired at night and he sleeps in another bed so our best chance is the weekend. As I recall it didn't do much for me last pregnancies either. Not even regular orgasms do much but give me bh for a few times afterward. 

I did some exercise and now I'm just tired again lol.


----------



## dove830

Jessica, I just feel like it'll be soon!!


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - me too, I've been having loads of contractions so I'm really hoping they become a bit more regular!


----------



## dove830

Keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds promising Jessica, I’ve got everything crossed for you


----------



## Buttercupbabi

I wish I would go into labour. 38 weeks tomorrow and kinda hoping if I’m in pain caesarean won’t feel so scary lol. 

I really hope we hear from Star soon! 
Hope all went well and we get to find out what her little bundle was. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I had another night of runny poos, bh and rock solid belly. Come on body stop teasing me haha


----------



## Buttercupbabi

MrsDuck - BH are the worst. They really make you feel like something is happening!! I asked my mw why mine hurt when apparently they’re not meant to and she said the more children you have the more they get intense!! Boooo xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ah that explains why they keep feeling like proper contractions this time around and especially as they become more regular I'm sure this is it and then nothing they just stop aaaaaahhhh!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got another scan later on today so it will be nice to get a last book at baby before she makes her appearance into the world


----------



## jessicaftl

Morning ladies! 

Interesting to note why the bh feel more intense this time around. I'm getting them constantly the last few days it seems but they keep stopping. Not much else going on, though, told dh I was feeling anxious about it all though. I see my mw today so we'll see what she says.


----------



## dove830

Saw my dr today---blah, blah, blah, high blood pressure, be ready to go early next week....37 weeks is ok, right?


----------



## jessicaftl

I think 37 weeks is considered full term, it is here at least.


----------



## jessicaftl

Appointment went okay, going to have an NST this Friday and then an ultrasound, which I'll schedule tomorrow.


----------



## MrsDuck

Dove yes 37 weeks is considered full term, exciting

Jessica is it just because you are now overdue or are they concerned? Hopefully baby arrives today saves you the trouble of travelling to the hospital

afm scan and mw appointment went fine, couldn't see baby's head now coz its so low and fully engaged so just the waiting game now. Consultant said I could just phone up for a sweep if I decided I wanted one anytime from now. They are guessing baby is 7lbs 3oz from the scan. I'm so ready to go tick tock tick tock


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah, insurance (ugh) wants them done when you go past a certain time. They're not concerned about anything. I had it done with dd as well. Funny enough my mw is right across the road from the hospital so after I see her for the NST I will likely go to the hospital for the ultrasound. I am a little excited because I haven't seen baby since the 20 week one, but yes, I'd rather just have them instead LOL. 

Eek, wonder which of us is going to go next??? I always told dh I'd go on Pearl Harbor day so maybe I'll go tomorrow, but we'll see. Had some really strong contractions yesterday, thought for sure it was the start but never had another one like it. Color me disappointed.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Haven't really posted here after entering second trimester, but always lurked to see updates from you all..

Congratulation to all Mamas who already had their baby/babies .. and best of luck to all others waiting to meet their LO ..


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Jessica it will be nice to see baby again and I hope you are right about Pearl Harbour Day.

Thanks LadyA and best of luck to you too

Well I've walked for hours today and my hips and groin are sore, the blasted school needed us to provide last minute stuff for the school play, I'm just hoping it starts to kick start labour


----------



## jessicaftl

Good luck, lol, I walk all the time and nothing. But I did measure a little smaller yesterday so it might be baby is dropping down into pelvis and tmi, when I had my morning bowel movement I saw a large piece of mucus so I'm thinking it might have been some plug coming out too. I'm having immense pressure whenever I walk and by the end of the day I feel like I have to poo or pee constantly from the baby being down on my bowels and bladder. My midwife did offer to do a sweep and check yesterday but I told her I didn't think there was a point. Every other pregnancy I've stayed high and closed until well into labor, so if I do go that long I'll have her do it then. Fingers are crossed for this weekend! Last time I had that late term ultrasound I was able to see all the hair on dd head, so I imagine I might see some tomorrow.


----------



## bdb84

Hi ladies,

Hopping on to check on everyone. Looks like Jessica will be next! 

For those not in the Facebook group, I had my baby girl on November 20th (38w3d). She's a dream and we are all so in love with her. Now I'm just relearning what it's like having a newborn. Sleep all day and not at night. Constant nursing. But I love it so much and am trying my hardest to soak in every moment since I had my tubes tied the day after I delivered.


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - I did see your update, she is so cute! I'm glad you're doing well and everything is going typical newborn fashion. I'll be popping onto the fb group when I've had mine so you guys can see it (them) on there.

Well, been walking around, got down on all fours like my mw suggested to get baby to turn a little bit (they're oblique still) and got on the treadmill.


----------



## MrsDuck

Huge congratulations bdb, Jessica did tell us you’d had your little girl but thanks for the update. I hope all went well and sounds like you are enjoying having a newborn again 

Jessica sounds like you have a stubborn one in there haha I hope the all 4’s help. I normally walk the school run so I’ve kept active but today it was litterally hours of constant walking aaagh!


----------



## jessicaftl

Indeed does seem a it stubborn, I'm feeling so antsy about it too, which doesn't help. All my kids came late so I'm just hoping I don't end up being induced next week instead. 

Good to stay active, it helps so much, I can't take much time on the treadmill anymore but it helps me feel better emotionally and physically lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

I had the worst case of restless legs I've ever had in my life in bed last night, I litterally had to keep them moving, must have been all the walking yesterday but surprisingly I seem to have lots of evergy today. I've been cleaning and wrapping Christmas presents yay come on baby girl, it's the weekend, a good time to make an appearance


----------



## jessicaftl

I hope one of us goes, at least, this weekend lol. Dd kept me up all night she was so restless for some reason.


----------



## dove830

Today I have another NST, U/S and OB Consult. They will likely be moving my c-sec date up to next week, so hopefully, I get that info today.


----------



## jessicaftl

Good luck, dove, I'm also having an nst and u/s today... at least I'll get to see the lo one more time before they come out though :D

Hoping yours goes well and you get your date set up. Kind of can't wait to see how much your lo weighs :O


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Jess - *Thanks, hope today goes great, another sneak peek at LO sounds exciting.. FX something happens this weekend!!

*MrsDuck -* Thanks, I am almost 39 weeks now, and 1 cm dilated. Don't think LO is coming early though, lets see.. Sorry about your restless legs, I hate it when it keeps me up all night.. Fx for you and your LO!!

*bdb -* Huge congratulations!!

*dove -* Good luck today!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Jessica 

Oooh exciting, I can’t wait for both of your updates after your appointments. I hope all goes well ladies x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks LadyA 

We are all so close, surely at least one baby must arrive this weekend (fingers crossed)


----------



## jessicaftl

Fingers crossed one of us at least goes this weekend, I might be a bit bias, but I'm hoping it's me because I am just so tired of being a whale LOL


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Ooh Mrs Duck we may end up having our babies on the same day? 
My section is planned for next Thursday. I’m so nervous... 3rd section. Really hoping my recovery goes well...

Jess, I hope it’s you too. You’ve been pregnant the longest, you’re entitled to it!! 

I am getting extremely sore braxton hicks which are so depressing because I know they’re nothing or the start of anything!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Agreed, we’ll let you be next Jess haha

I don’t really remember having bh last pregnancy, just some tightenings but this time they feel much more like real contractions 

Buttercup oooh exciting, Thursday will be here before you know it


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica how did your appointment go?


----------



## jessicaftl

My appointments are in 5 and 6 hours, since one is at the hospital. I will definitely update you all afterwards. Would be funny if some of you went at the same time. BH are a lot more painful this time for me too, I assume because this is #4, but sometimes I swear they're real contractions, but I know they are when they start radiating into my back, which I've had a few. I just think this little one is cozy in there.


----------



## dove830

All is well with baby, but my BP is crazy, so they've admitted me for observation...I'm already bored out of my mind....


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - ugh, I can imagine. 

My stuff went okay, won't know much about the ultrasound but I did get a few facial scenes and one profile pic.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies!
Went into labour this morning (38+2) got to hospital at 8 and was 3cms so they took me straight down to delivery ward and then theatre and at 11:58 my little boy Archie was born!

Still feels so surreal. Like it’s a dream...

Xxx


----------



## jessicaftl

Yaay, congrats :D


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no dove, glad they are watching you though

Glad all went well Jessica and yay for getting some pics, my baby was too low to get any face shots on Wednesday 

Buttercup yaaaaaaaay huge congratulations


----------



## jessicaftl

Just got a call and I have to go have another ultrasound done because baby was so inactive during the u/s that I scored really low on muscle tone. Funny because they were moving and flipping around during the entire NST, enough to knock the bands off my belly a few times. I'll let you ladies know how it goes, I'm waiting for a call back from my mw for the appointment now. 

As for the facial pic it was hard to get, as baby is far down but definitely not engaged (they never do for me until d day anyway).


----------



## MrsDuck

I swear these extra ultrasounds cause more worry (although it’s nice to see baby) I hope all goes well Jess


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah, I agree about the worry, mw didn't even seem concerned more annoyed that they want to do another one. Can't wait to hear back and see how it goes, I'm anxiously waiting by the phone now for more info.:shock:


----------



## MrsDuck

They won’t do it today or tomorrow will they with it being the weekend so hopefully you have baby before Monday


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah they want it done right away, I had to call them and the tech is gone so I have to wait until they are back and they'll call me apparently. What a joke. This hospital is like an hour and a half away so I have to do serious planning to go and get it done.


----------



## MrsDuck

Omg what a nightmare, take your hospital bag with you just in case


----------



## jessicaftl

I thought that same thing about taking the bag. Finally got a call back and I can go in whenever. Suits me, I'm gonna get my Costco trip in there as well lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I don’t blame you, at least you can make use of the long drive. I hope all goes well x


----------



## jessicaftl

Everything went just fine, scan took about ten minutes, and at least I got to see baby again!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay glad all went ok and you got to see baby, hope you enjoyed your shopping trip too haha


----------



## jessicaftl

It was not bad at all, thanks! I also had lots of strong bh last night and enough to get my bowels going. I am so hoping labor goes soon for me, ugh. Wonder how dove is getting on?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes doves gone quiet 

I did too, I keep thinking this is it then it all stops by morning aaaagh!


----------



## dove830

Hi ladies....still at the hospital, I think I'll be here until baby comes. Not sure at this point if that will be before my original c-sec date or not (17th). Baby is doing great. Other than high bp, I'm fine, but bored out of my mind....


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you poor thing and I bet you you just want baby here NOW!!!


----------



## dove830

Baby is totally fine, I'd rather she cook a little longer, and make 38 weeks. I begged them to let me go. They are going to repeat bloodwork and do an ultrasound tomorrow. Then it'll be up to the OB. Keep your fingers crossed for me, ladies!!


----------



## jessicaftl

Ugh dove, I'm glad you're okay but sorry you are stuck in the hospital, I'd be going nuts as well. Only a week left if you do end up waiting at least, hoping you get some good news from your OB. And it is good your baby is doing well. I got a perfect score for my second ultrasound so now I'm stuck waiting again... So tired of having a few contractions and then nothing

Mw has offered a sweep when I go see her Tuesday and then we will discuss what's next. I have until next Thursday at midnight to be able to deliver out of hospital, so keep everything crossed I do not make it to then. Ladies, I am so tired of feeling like a beached whale, lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jess I’ve got everything crossed you get your out of hospital birth, I’m amazed they haven’t already given you a sweep being more than a week over already 

Glad everything is good with baby dove, I hope your on lets you go home, I’d be going crazy in there too


----------



## dove830

Jessica--take the sweep!!! If you are up to it, sex is supposed to help soften the cervix!!


----------



## Sushai

Congratulations to all the ladies who’ve had their babies!!

Any day now for the ladies still waiting, hang in there girls it won’t be much longer!

Afm, just a quick update. At exactly 2 weeks old we got to bring Maryam back home. We had a go with the nursing staff after discovering that our baby was being given cold breastmilk and that they weren’t bothering with letting her have a half hour to finish her bottles. They’d give her two minutes and then dump the rest down her feeding tube. So after going down there throats we were given our daughter and she is doing so well at home. We’ve now all been home for just over a week and we are so happy. We now feel complete having all our kids with us.


----------



## jessicaftl

Thanks ladies, I was offered a sweep at my last appointment but I said not yet, as in the past when I've had one done I've always been really high and it didn't do anything, so this time I decided to wait a few more days first. For some reason my cervix likes to stay really high until well into labor. I've also been offered the castor oil cocktail, lol. I haven't really decided on that at last time it made my water break and gave me diarrhea during labor :S.

Sushai I'm so glad you're all home and doing well, that is amazing news! Hang in there with the feeding. I hope you are recovering well and feeling back to your usual self by now.

as for me, went out tree shopping (they're grown and sold all around here so there are a lot of options) and couldn't find the right tree. We did do some decorating here at home instead, kids managed to get garland all over the house too LOL. I'm so tired and sore in my back, like baby is going lower, I hope. I've been having lots of strong contractions all night as well. Fingers crossed! Also tried the baby dance and it did nothing but maybe knock some mucous plug loose.


----------



## MrsDuck

Jessica I hope the baby dancing helps, yuck the thought of the castor oil potion I don’t think I could bring myself to try that. Sorry you couldn’t find the tree but glad the kids enjoyed decorating the house

Sushai sorry you’ve had issues with the hospital but I’m so pleased you are all home together now and things are going well

Dove any news? Can you go home?


----------



## jessicaftl

so...tired...of...feeling....huge. Ugh

I had really strong contractions for a bit *again* last night and then they taper off when I go to sleep. I'm hoping the sweep does the trick for this pregnancy tomorrow, and for the castor oil, I'm getting desperate, I might try it once. I'll see how it goes tomorrow at my appointment and then make a final decision. Dove, I hope you got some good news and can go home soon, I'd be going crazy in the hospital as well :(


----------



## dove830

It's only 7:20 am here right now. I have to wait for the U/S this morning and then the dr to come by, and then the OB....it'll be hours yet before I find out.....

Jessica--that is one stubborn baby!
Sushai--I'm glad you are all home together. But what the heck was going on at that hospital?? I hope complaints were lodged, that is unbelievable!! Good for you guys for taking a stand!


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - you're up in BC aren't you? We are on the same time zone... ugh one thing I hate about being in the hospital is how long it takes for all the doctors to come around and check things out. I swear they take extra time when you are really having it. Yes, this is definitely a stubborn one. My dd was born well after 42w, but we all assumed my dates were off... now I'm wondering if they really were. Looking forward to your update later this morning I hope you can leave soon!


----------



## dove830

Well, they all actually came around early today, lol. My U/S is at 12:15, and they have scheduled me for a c-sec TOMORROW at 8 am----holy crap, lol......So, I guess I'm not getting out of here until late this week.


----------



## jessicaftl

Dove, good luck! I cannot wait to hear about your c/s, you'll be great and I'm hoping recovery goes smoothly for you :). Eek, hope your u/s is okay too, one last peak at LO.


----------



## dove830

They cancelled the U/S, since we will see her in person tomorrow :)


----------



## jessicaftl

ooh I'm so excited! I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoop whoop I can’t believe she will be here tomorrow. I hope all goes well and can’t wait to hear how big she is


----------



## MrsDuck

How are you doing Jess? I’ve been having bh on and off since last night, I hope they develop tonight


----------



## jessicaftl

Nothing going on for me, yet, either, I'm getting so snappy and irritable and uncomfortable lol. Would be funny if all three of us went tomorrow, I'm also excited to find out how big dove's LO will be!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Dove - Good luck Dove, it's all so exciting!! Hope and pray all goes smoothly for you, can't wait to hear more..

Jess and MrsDuck - I am keeping my fx for both of you!! :crib:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladyA you too 

Good luck dove

How you doing Jessica?

Afm night 5 of continuous contractions, they were down to 5 mins apart then started to space out again before stopping, I was getting ready to leave. This baby is just too comfy haha


----------



## jessicaftl

Thanks, LadyA

MrsDuck - ugh, what a let down, I'm sorry, I was also having some last night but not that serious, turned out I needed to (tmi) poo and then they tapered off... grr. 

dove - good luck I can't wait to hear how it goes for you this morning!!

afm - still here, but I'm definitely having that sweep done tonight, maybe that'll get things started for me?? I did notice I had some stringy mucus discharge as well last night so I'm thinking baby is getting lower and bobbing out of my pelvis. I managed to do some cleanup and a longer than usual workout so I'm thinking it might be the energy ramp up you sometimes get before labor. I'm just soooo hoping I go before Friday so I get my water birth.


----------



## MrsDuck

For me it seems pooing and contractions go hand in hand

I hope your sweep kicks things off for you and you’ve still got a couple of days before Friday so I’ve got everything crossed for your water birth

I hope all went well for you dove

Afm my contractions started again 3 hours ago and are definitely getting stronger and lasting longer, here’s hoping tonight’s the night


----------



## jessicaftl

I was hoping there would an update. I'm also having some contractions, had three bowel movements today already (tmi) so I'm hoping this is it. I'll be going down to my mw in an hour or so, I'll let you know how the sweep goes. Hope you end up going as well, hehe!


----------



## jessicaftl

:|well my cervix is still really high, but it was soft on the outside and she wasn't able to give me a sweep. I'm gonna try some castor oil tomorrow and some herbs and see if they work. Had another NST and everything was okay, all my numbers were okay too. Now it is just a waiting game. 

If I don't go by Thursday I'll likely be induced this weekend. So frustrating... Hope you guys are having better luck, and dove had a good c/s experience.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Same here, was hoping for a update.. 

*Jess -* I have everything crossed for you, something happens by tomorrow .. Good luck dear!!

*MrsDuck -* Waiting to hear from you..

Looks like I might be the last one to go here, not much contractions, frequent urination (tmi) has stopped last night too, only had to wake up twice. Not sure what is happening :x


----------



## jessicaftl

LadyA - I assume MrsDuck went into labor (woohoo!!!). Hoping you don't have to wait much longer either. I was hoping for updates as well this morning, so I'll be checking back frequently throughout the day and hoping and everything crossed labor starts for me in the next day.


----------



## jessicaftl

Well, I'm still here, today is the last day I can have my water birth and it seems pretty unlikely anything will be happening, so I'm going to be induced this weekend. Can't wait to hear updates from everyone!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no Jessica I so wanted you to get your Water birth and things were sounding so promising, I’m so sorry and I hope everything goes well with your induction and birth xx

LadyA I hope you don’t have to wait too much longer to meet your little bundle

Afm I had a very speedy birth early Wednesday morning. I had my normal nighttime contractions which were 10-15 mins apart for 4 hours before just stopping, then I was restless and for some reason decided to go for a walk around the house. As I got back into bed there was a huge gush and my waters went. I called my mum to come ASAP to be with dd and called the hospital who told me to make my way in. Mum took 15 mins to get here, luckily the hospital is only 10 mins away and we got a parking space on the road right outside the door because 15 mins later she was out!!!!


----------



## markswife10

Update on us! Baby Adam was released from the NICU on Friday at 2 and a half weeks old. He has been doing AMAZING since he's been home (they had to make sure he was eating well before releasing him, which, TBH I thought was overkill for a baby his gestation, but whatever, you do what you have to to get them to let you go). Anyway, he's very happy to be home and DD is SO in love with her baby brother. We are loving having our little man home :) And he hit 6 lbs on Saturday!


----------



## Sushai

Congratulations ladies!! 

MrsDuck what a quick delivery! I’m so glad you made it to the hospital just in time.

Markswife gorgeous pictures :cloud9: I’m so glad you have little Adam home with you now. Also, totally understand about the whole overkill with the feeding. 

Jessica I really hope you go into labour today so you get your waterbirth.


----------



## markswife10

Sushai said:


> Congratulations ladies!!
> 
> MrsDuck what a quick delivery! I’m so glad you made it to the hospital just in time.
> 
> Markswife gorgeous pictures :cloud9: I’m so glad you have little Adam home with you now. Also, totally understand about the whole overkill with the feeding.
> 
> Jessica I really hope you go into labour today so you get your waterbirth.

Thank you Sushai <3 So glad you have your girls home too! I'm sorry you also had to deal with that. It's frustrating. BTW, we had a nurse that just dumped feeds in my daughter's tube instead of trying to bottle feed her too. It made me so angry.


----------



## Sushai

Markswife that’s so frustrating I’m really sorry you also had to deal with a lazy nurse. It’s really upsetting as it only causes a delay with bringing baby home. Only makes me wonder how many babies are kept in NICU unnecessarily.


----------



## jessicaftl

Hey ladies, 

So glad you are all doing well!! I am so happy to read these updates. It doesn't look like I'll be getting my water birth, unless I go into active labor before midnight (it's almost 5pm here). I'm really frustrated about it all, but there's not much I can do. I'm just going to settle on getting induced this weekend instead. 

We still haven't heard from dove or Star, so I'm hoping they can get on soon and update us as well!!


----------



## Sushai

Jessica :hugs: I hope something happens in the next 7 hours so you get your waterbirth.


----------



## jessicaftl

Thanks, Sushai, I am so frustrated. I really don't want to be induced as it takes so long, but I am going to be 42w tomorrow and my mw has told me they'll have to transfer my care and that means that they will want constant NST and ultrasounds. Here's to hoping something happens for me in the next few hours. 

MrsDuck - so lucky it went so fast and you got there in time, omg lol. 

markswife - sooo glad you're all home and things are going well!!

Hopefully I'll be able to update everyone in a few hours with "well he/she is here" but I'm just about on my last bit of patience with it all.


----------



## dove830

Hi ladies! Sorry, it took so long for this update, I forgot how much c/s suck, lol. We welcomed the last addition to our family on Tuesday, December 11th. Arabella Bree was born at 8:45 am, weighing 10 lbs, 11 ozs, at 37+1. She is an absolute doll, and we are all in love. I will update more later, but didn't want to leave you hanging too long ♡♡♡.


----------



## dove830




----------



## jessicaftl

Woohoo dove, thank you for the update, those cheeks are so chubby Haha. I'm so glad you're okay and hope you recover easily, can't even imagine c/s recovery but I know it is difficult. 

Afm I'm still here, 42 weeks today, haven't decided if I want to get induced or not, I'm really considering waiting another week because I just don't want to be in the hospital any longer than necessary. I haven't talked to my midwife yet today, but she has told me she will transfer my care over. I'm so flustered over what I should do.


----------



## Sushai

Congratulations Dove, she’s precious!!

Jessica I’m so sorry you won’t be having your waterbirth. I really hope baby comes soon for you one way or the other :hugs:


----------



## jessicaftl

Went and had another ultrasound and nst done, I'm going to go another few days and get induced on Friday if I haven't gone by then. Everything was fine with baby.
Hoping everyone else is doing okay!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw dove she’s gorgeous, thanks for sharing and glad all is going well and hope your recovery goes well too

Jessica I’m so sorry you won’t get your water birth but I’m glad they agreed to give you more time to go naturally, I’ve got everything crossed for you


----------



## MrsDuck

Just checking in on you jess, come on little boy/girl x


----------



## jessicaftl

Still here! Hoping anytime, been moving around and we finally got a tree yesterday so I've been on the move. I've been having some regular contractions but nothing that lasts long. I feel so massive. I hope you're on the mend and doing well!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for getting your tree. 
Don’t give up, that’s how mine were then bam. We are doing great thanks, I feel soooo much better now she’s out, I can definitely relate to the uncomfortable whale feeling while still pregnant. Baby is doing great now my milk is in whoo hoo, but I need to shift her sleeping/play time. She is still on pregnancy time so sleeping all day and awake all night. I’m looking forward to everyone back at work/school tomorrow as I should get a nap

I hope you get a nice quick birth like I did at the end of all your waiting. The midwife commented to me that my body had done all the work with those nights of contractions so when it was time things happened quickly


----------



## jessicaftl

Thank you, I'm really hoping that's the case for me as well, so tired of getting contractions that amount to nothing! My mw has warned me people are going to push for induction, but she said she'd do the same as me and wait just a little longer. I'm hoping it happens before Friday but would be okay if I do go then instead just the same... either way I'll soon have my baby out and feeling back to myself. I'll keep everyone updated as the week goes and most definitely if there is any action for me. With dd my water broke at 42w2d so I'm right there on time for things to happen again I think. 
I'm very happy to hear you're doing better and recovering well. I still can't believe how fast your birth went LOL, I'm like half an hour from a hospital up here so I can only imagine how it would be in my case.


----------



## bdb84

All of these babies are SO sweet! <3

Dove- 10lbs!!! You are a rockstar.

Jessica- I'm crossing all of my crossables that you go into labor on your own before Friday. I cannot wait to 'meet' that little one.

AFM- Baby girl will be one month old in just three days! I do not know how that is possible. It seems like just last week we were rushing to the hospital. I feel like a walking zombie. She nurses allllll night long and most nights I wonder why I do not introduce formula because I get so frustrated, but I'm sticking with it for now. She's a great baby otherwise. She only really cries when she's hungry, but it just seems like she's hungry all of the time :lol:


----------



## jessicaftl

bdb - I was just thinking of you yesterday and that you'll be almost a month pp soon! So crazy how time is going by. I'm so glad you're doing okay with breastfeeding. I'm a bit anxious to get my milk back in, my two youngers are also pretty excited to get the milk back as well, since they've waited so long haha. Sounds like your lo is doing well though!!

afm - still here, but I did lose a huge chunk of mucus plug again last night and have been having lots of tightening and gas like pains which is how labor was for me when it started on its own. Fingers are crossed this means the real deal will be here soon. 

Hope everyone is doing okay otherwise, weekend was pretty uneventful for me.


----------



## jessicaftl

Well I've been having short contractions all afternoon and saw my bloody show earlier, so here's to hoping labor is starting. I'll update when I can, especially if it really is labor starting. Fingers are crossed this is it!


----------



## Sushai

Yay!!! Fingers crossed this is it!!


----------



## jessicaftl

so far they're about 10 or 20 minutes apart but painful, going to see if I can sleep a little and if they get more intense I'll likely head in. I'll keep you ladies posted!


----------



## Sushai

So exciting Jessica!! I really really hope this is it for you. I’ll be checking in every now and then to see if you’ve posted an update. Good luck!


----------



## jessicaftl

Thank you, starting to feel restless and lots of pressure cannot get comfortable and having to breathe through the pain, giving it some more time and I'll wake dh up and head to the hospital since it is over an hour away... I'll let you know how I feel soon, thinking is it finally it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay this is it Jess whoop whoop. I hope all goes well and I can’t wait for your update.


----------



## jessicaftl

Got here in time and was 9 cm as soon as they checked me. Gas and air, I had a little girl, we named her Aurelia and she was born at 353 this morning. What an intense labor it was, lost a bit of blood but I should be okay! She is 8 lb 9 oz.


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoop whoop that is fantastic news, I was worried you weren’t going to get to the hospital in time as you had an hours drive to get there, glad you made it and welcome to the world baby girl. You must be over the moon to finally have her here, the best Christmas present ever. Enjoy xx


----------



## jessicaftl

Yes I am, so expected a boy, and was having such strong contractions when dh pulled up i couldn't even stand. I did lose a lot of blood, might have to get a transfusion but I'm actually feeling okay. 
There's a massive storm we had to drive through to get here, I almost stopped at a different hospital because I wasn't sure we could make it. 
I'll update as I can!


----------



## dove830

Yaaaaaay., Jess!!! Cant wait to hear all about it!!!


----------



## jessicaftl

Thank you ladies, have not slept yet but finally managed some food and it felt so good to walk around after it all. I dont think I tore too bad either. I'll have to upload a pic when i get home, hopefully tomorrow! 
She had to be resuscitated but perked up really fast, pushed for about 15 or 20 minutes. Never had gas and air before but it was much better than nothing. She is so far eating well. Funny enough she pooped alllll over me and several times before being weighed lol. 
Not sure how or if my iron levels affected anything, but the ob told me sometimes your uterus takes time to firm up after having a few kids, it was pretty uncomfortable but she did well getting me stitched and firmed. 
Cannot believe how fast it all went, but I'm so happy I got here when I did, I thought my luck would be I was only like 2 or 3 cm, but nope. They told me I could push when I needed to as soon as I got on the bed and it took awhile to get the urge, and her heart rate dropped so I had to keep going when I wasn't contracting. 
I immediately asked boy or girl and was so surprised when they told me girl. Dh and the kids had been calling her by the name we picked for a boy for awhile LOL.
All in all, not bad. I just new it was going to happen last night as I saw my bloody show when I was having some irregular pains. I told all the kids to be ready. Got their stuff set up to go and dh caught me around 1 am leaning over the table. He just knew, got dressed and got us all in the car. Didn't talk the whole time as I was having all those contractions and so much wind and rain pounding the car. Kids were all excited and quiet during labor and they all got to circle around her when she was being dealt with. 
Eeek, such a story! I am mostly thrilled I didn't have to get induced and i at least go to go naturally, even if not in the tub.


----------



## Sushai

Congratulations Jessica!! I’m so glad you atleast got to birth her naturally without having to be induced. But scary about the blood loss and having little Aurelia resuscitated. Hope you have an easy recovery now. Can’t wait to see pictures!


----------



## MrsDuck

Gosh what an exciting night, a little scary but I'm glad mummy and baby are all doing well and so glad you didn't need to be induced. I hope you get to go home tomorrow x


----------



## jessicaftl

We are doing ok for now, dying to get done here, lol. I'm also so so so glad I didn't have to be induced. 
Thought it was funny dh parking during the storm and me being mid contraction. Crazy I managed to get to 9 cm so quickly. 
I'll let you guys know how discharge goes, I'm so tired of being cooped up already.


----------



## jessicaftl

How is everyone doing? We were discharged yesterday morning, my milk is already in, and I'm definitely feeling emotional like I usually get at this point. I have to go slow and easy though because of my low iron levels.


----------



## markswife10

What a crazy birth story Jessica! So glad all is well and that your baby girl is here and healthy :)

We're doing good. Adam is around 7lbs now and turned one month old yesterday (holy cow, how did that happen so fast?)! I've just been busy busy feeding/pumping--since he started on the bottle it is a job to get him to nurse. My goal is full time breastfeeding, but it is a challenge with him since he's used to the bottle. I'm also battling my supply... again. 

I've also been busy wrapping Christmas presents. Which reminds me... I need to get off of here and finish lol!


----------



## jessicaftl

Wow has it been a month already? And 7 lbs, that's great :D! Can't even imagine the stress of pumping constantly. Some women don't respond as well to pumps, either. As for supply, I can only suggest foods that helped me during times my own supply dipped like my period. I eat a lot of oatmeal, and try to drink mother's milk tea, I'm not sure how much it helps but I figured it didn't hurt.

Speaking of supply, mine came in last night and so far I am having issues with my older two refusing. I'm a little sad but I'll keep trying to encourage them. I take my LO down to her first check up tomorrow. She did well in all her tests. only lost about 4% of her birth weight. She is quite vocal about her dislikes already, too. Dh and I are just on cloud 9 though! All my others are excited about her as well.


----------



## jessicaftl

Hope everyone has a lovely holiday! 

As expected it is busy and hectic for us :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## Sushai

Happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy New Year x


----------



## markswife10

Happy new year!!!


----------



## jessicaftl

Hello, ladies! Hope you're all enjoying the holidays, and happy New Year :)

Hope everyone is recovering and enjoying their families...


----------



## MrsDuck

Hello ladies I hope you are all well and all had a good Christmas and New Year x


----------



## markswife10

We are well. Just getting in the groove of things. DS will be 7 weeks old tomorrow (WHAT?? How did this happen so fast?). He did get put on reflux meds at his doctor's appointment the day after Christmas and he had a tongue tie clipped a few days ago. He seems to be improving with nursing some, but it's still a process and we are doing a lot of going back and forth between breast and bottle and the pump. Fun times. 

In other news, he's getting more and more alert acting and less newborn like *sniff*. His first wonder week should be starting soon, so I'm sure it's about to get more interesting lol. 

I hope everyone else is doing well with their new babies!


----------



## jessicaftl

Hello ladies,

We are doing okay here. Aurelia had her two week check up last week and she's already gained two pounds and grew an inch, bumping her percentile up to 94 from mid 70s. She will be three weeks tomorrow! I'm doing okay, emotionally I am getting into the flow and not so on edge. My body still feels a little bogged down from the low iron, though. 

Hard to believe we are all here now, I hope everyone else is doing okay too. Hope we hear from Star soon, been wondering how she's doing!


----------



## Sushai

Hey ladies! 

Glad to hear you are doing well with your little additions. It’s so nice to hear that all babies are growing nicely and doing so well.

Markswife I hope now with the tongue tie clipped nursing will become a lot easier for you. 

Jessica I hope your iron levels increase so that you start to get back to your normal self. 

Afm, I’m just so tired. Both babies are in sync at the moment which makes things a bit hard. Luckily dh is a gem and gets up with me during the night to do feeds. I’m all alone during the day but my kids help me as much as they possibly can. Don’t know how things will go once they’re back at school though. 
I can’t believe how fast the time has gone. My girls will be 2 months old in 10 days! They’re so alert, cooing and tracking things. They’ve also now doubled they’re birth weight this week, so now are about 8lbs each.


----------



## markswife10

Jessica, wow that's awesome that Aurelia has gained 2 lbs since birth already! Way to go mama! Adam has just gotten past the 2 lbs since birth mark in the past few days and he's 7 weeks old today, lol! But he's over 8lbs now finally and growing well :) 

Sushai, yay for your girls being over 8lbs! That is amazing! Hopefully you get in a good rhythm with them. I can't imagine taking care of twins! One is hard enough sometimes! lol! 

Adam is tracking things and is JUST starting to coo a little (he was this morning when I was talking to him) <3 Time is flying by too fast, though! He'll be 2 months old on the 19th.


----------



## Sushai

Markswife our babies were born one day after the other, my girls will be two months on the 18th.


----------



## jessicaftl

Funny enough mine was born on the 18th and dh has his birthday on the 18th of this month (our second ds also has a birthday on the 18th lol). 

Im thinking this one is like my second ds and wanting to eat a bit more often, I'm trying to get her into a routine. 

Sushai it is great they're already so big and doing well, and i know what you mean about the others helping out, it is so great when they help with little things here and there!

markswife thanks, I'm hoping she continues to grow and eat well. Time is really going by fast and it is so great your LO is growing and cooing already, woohoo!


----------



## dove830

Hi ladies :) Sounds like everyone is doing well. Our wee lass is 4 weeks old today, and is finally past her birth weight (10 lbs 11 oz). She is a sweetheart, who loves to sleep. She is so easy going, and we are all in love with her. The other kids are back in school now, but the 5 y/o has been sick, so it's still quite busy around here. Just trying to go with the flow....


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hi ya Ladies!!!!!
I didn't forget about you... I just hadn't had a solid chance to get my thoughts together and post. My phone was being used to track everything baby...and didn't really have much chance to really do much else.

I've also been trying to type up my birth story to share with you all (Hoping that I remember some of the details, as I have it half typed up on my phone and never got back to it)

I hope that everyone is doing well! I missed chatting with people. Today is my first day back in the office... man it feels SO weird to be back!
I left for a holiday and came back 3 more later, and with out a belly! O_O [I even took a picture this morning as an "after baby" picture]

Let me get a few pictures loaded so I can show her off to you all.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Still working on getting my birth story up... but for now ....
Enjoy pictures of my little Girl! :happydance:

(sorry they are large so they are gonna be in spoilers)

Spoiler: Hello



Spoiler: Peek-a-boo



Spoiler: Merry Christmas



Spoiler: Too Cute


----------



## jessicaftl

Star!! So glad you're doing well, can't wait to read your birth story :)


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - sorry about your kid being sick, hopefully things calm down for you. Yaay for getting back to birth weight. She's such a cutey!!

It occurs to me I haven't uploaded pic on here, so I'll see if I can do that this morning.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Alright. So I don't have to paste it here and take up a ton of page space ...

Here is my thread:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/my-little-rose-her-birth-story.2474125/

So in the end ... for my FIRST ... I did pretty damn good!!! (even if I was induced!)


----------



## jessicaftl

Nice, I'm so glad things went smoothly for you! And lucky you did it all natural as well. I don't know if you went back and read our birth stories yet in here, but I kind of live messaged as I went into labor. i hope your recovery has gone smoothly. It's really not uncommon for higher bilirubin those first few days either, my first three were all a bit yellow, thankfully it passed quickly.

Hopefully if you're still breastfeeding it is going smoothly too??

My first dd also has the middle name Rose. Were you surprised at having a girl? 

I think the worst part for me during labor is feeling that need to poop when you get down to transition, lol. I had to force myself to push this one out because her heart rate was dropping and she had to be resuscitated. Dh told me it was grotesque looking but when she came out face up the cord was all around her neck and face. 

I am sending some pics in to my email and I'll upload them when I get to my desk.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I hadn't had a chance, I'll probably do that tomorrow, when I'm looking for something non-work related to do.

For the most part breastfeeding is going well. I have my 1 breast that I had surgery on not producing well. It does well if she feeds on it, or at least I hear her swallowing and it's making me think she's getting something. I can express some with it, but pumping always renders near pointless as I get _maybe_ 2mL _max_! My Left is my champion. It's doing all the work. I look lop-sided cause it seriously is like 2 sizes bigger than my Right. (but whatcha gonna do when ya need to feed a baby right?! -- i have a small little booster pad that i can put in my bra if i'm feeling too self conscious about it when going out)
I have about 2 days worth of milk in the fridge, and my friend gave me probably enough to last us another month (frozen and in our deep freezer) so in case we desperately need it, we have milk! (it was to ease my mind cause i didn't think that we'd have enough to feed her when I'm away to work)

Yeah the need to poop was the indicator that baby was ready. I swear every time the checked me they escalated it. Cause when she checked me at 7-8.... it didn't even feel like 5 mins went by (my mind is on other things, but it really didn't feel like that long) Everything really did go quickly as soon as my water was broke though. I don't know if it was because of the pitocin or just plain labor... But from water breaking at 10ish to birth in 2 hours ... i call that quick! LOL
I'm proud of myself. I'm glad everything went well for me. It makes me feel confident in being able to do it again ( like i should be thinking about that already hahaha but I always wanted more than 1 kid ... so why not!)

Well .... I gotta go so I can see my little one and give her million kisses and snuggles.


----------



## jessicaftl

Hehe, we were all talking about you while you were gone as well. We figured once you were back to work you'd be here again. I think I went last or close to it, haven't seen LadyA post here so i assume she's had hers by now. I had to watch as everyone either had a c/s or induced or went on their own. I arrived at the hospital at 9 CM, funny enough I felt like I could push when my dh was driving. He asked me why I didn't say anything the whole way about my pain and I said when you get that far into contractions you literally cannot speak. This all had to happen in the worst wind and rain storm, and I watched that clock religiously in the car to time myself. It took about an hour and a half to get there. 

I'm hoping you got to have holiday treats though and the GD isn't bothering you anymore. 

My iron pills are starting to bother my gut again, so I'm gonna switch back to the prenatal vitamin I was taking at the end of pregnancy. I still feel the effects of lower iron, I think my level was 7.8 when I was discharged. Not uncommon for a huge drop after all the blood loss I had, and I was told itll be about a month before I'm back to okay. 

So good to hear you're having an okay time breastfeeding! And a good stash to have plus the extra you received, that's awesome. I finally broke out my pump last night. My younger son has said he doesn't like it anymore and it is for babies but my older dd is trying it out. I cried a little when ds was turned off as I so wanted to keep feeding him, but I think it's okay now. I should be proud of myself for going so many years with him really.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I swear every time they checked me they pushed it to the next cm if not more. Even when they checked me at the appointment before all this started, I felt uncomfortable afterwards, just felt odd pressure/pain (nothing I obviously can't handle)

It's funny that you had a daughter too! We were having such similar cravings! 

After Caralyn was born, they released me from my diet ... and I'm telling you .... I ate a brownie or a cookie with every meal i got. Hubby's dad went and got these overly sweet bundt cakes. and I devoured it! 
My sweet tooth has seriously been deprived! I've been trying not to eat nothing but junk food, but it's my vice! I try to eat something like crackers and cheese if I notice I've had too many sweets.

I'm nursing when I'm home, which is helping keep up the supply. I just hope that I can continue things and keep up with her appetite. I think funny enough how much i'm eating, it's helping maintain my weight! I'm below pregnancy weight right now! And I'm wanting to find a way to keep it off!


----------



## jessicaftl

I haven't weighed myself yet, so I don't know how much I've lost since pregnancy, but I know I'm not down to pre-pregnancy size yet lol, that usually takes a few months especially with how much I always gain. I'm glad you are enjoying sweets again! And nursing sounds like it's going well. 

My appetite is definitely not as big as it was, thankfully. My body is still healing up, and I finally looked down to see the damage last night (tmi) and I still have some stitches. I didn't tear much at all, nothing like the last three, but they are itchy just the same. 

Yeah I remember being induced how it went when they checked and only 1 cm progress. So glad I didn't have that this time, LO was born just about an hour after I got to the hospital.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I have a few little stretch marks, so I didn't go completely unscathed. The only reason I know my weight is cause I've had like 3 doctor appointments since then. And I think i randomly stepped on the scale at home. (not that i trust it a ton cause it's a cheapo and our floors aren't level)

I still need to go back and find all the stories. 

I've been half working, half "playing" cause my brain just can't concentrate (not that that's out of the usual) then throw in my pumping time, and I'm actually doing no work . haha


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah there are a few stories, probably not too far back either since I had the last one and with the holidays it was pretty quiet on here. I think most of us end up pretty busy but we still come check in frequently enough. I'm usually checking on my phone, or when I am on my computer to help my oldest with his school work. 

The worst I had was burn scars on my bump from spilling boiling water on myself, my older stretch marks didn't really get dark or anything, likely because I wasn't too huge. I did look at a bunch of old wives tales and found most said girl but the sodium bicarbonate one showed boy, obviously that was wrong. 
I really did expect a boy because it felt a lot like my pregnancy with ds2 but also a lot like dd1, I didn't expect to feel so constantly hungry with a girl pregnancy, but maybe she has a fast metabolism like dh does?

Side note, I hate how the ad on mobile makes my keyboard go down and then I end up popping up another tab for some random page...arg


----------



## StarGazerRose

I was back-reading, and somehow I closed the window... So i have to find where I was to get caught up. I see many of you missed me :) I kept thinking about getting on, but then a million other things popped up that were a bit more important.
Most of the time I was spending with Cara which meant that if i was on my phone it was to play a game while she was laying on me or tracking her feedings and such.

The doctors freak us FTM's out way too much! They were so worried about getting her back up to birth weight, we vigorously tracked everything she ate and her diapers, plus if we had to supplement anything... when and how much @[email protected] I've been a little more lenient now that she's over it, but still record things. (I found a decent app I use) I told my mom it's like a real life giga-pet! 
And now she's a little behind on her weight for her age/size, so they told us to up how often we were feeding her. So we went from 4 hours to 3 hours, or whenever she's hungry. We don't wake her unless it's been more than 3.5 hours and only during the day. We've made it a few 5 and almost 6 hours before at night! Scared me cause i thought something was wrong (check her diaper, temperature, flexed her arms and legs ...) she just must have been that sleepy! Sadly she doesn't sleep that way every night, but ever so often we get to 4 hours easy.

-------
AND .... today was the first day that I had to leave Baby Girl with family, and it will be for nearly 12 hours! O_O I'm ok leaving her with family, but I'm nervous about the time. Oh and just found out last night (at like 8p) that His mom will also be watching our nephew... (insert long story about issues that blew up with Parents and SIL, and why watching him is something of a shock)


----------



## jessicaftl

Ooh I do hope you go back and get caught up, yes we all wondered how you got along, especially being induced so early. I can tell you from my experience it was frustrating getting on every day and seeing everyone else having their babies and I was still massive and uncomfortable Haha, I sadly did not get my water birth. I did shower in the middle of the night when I was in labor so at least I experienced some water, not to mention the rain pouring on me when dh parked outside the hospital. 

I agree on the fear over ftm and feeding their babies. I also got the scare tactics the first time around. Imo, all kids grow at their own rate and as long as they are putting out enough wet/dirty diapers that should be all that counts. Plus bf growth charts are not the same as formula fed charts. 

I can't imagine having to leave my kids behind for that long, :/. I'm just now getting to pumping a little here and there to build up a stash for whatever reason, last time I ended up throwing out hundreds of bags of extra milk when I moved.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I was aiming to get something done today with work, and failing miserably... The program isn't accepting my file so i guess i'm going to have to bring it to IT (who are helping with 2 other issues right now...)

I know i'm tired, when i seriously drift off and not even know that i did! I mean it's one moment looking at the screen and then i wake up 20+ mins later...
Took a trip down stairs and I always peek my head into see the HR lady and she said that I don't look worn down or sleepy. I told her that's funny cause i feel like I should have bags under my eyes and should look like a train wreck.

You've been breastfeeding for so long you should have decent supply in no time if you pump. I know that when I nurse Cara and then pump I get under 2 ounces, sometimes even less than that. But I really only get my supply out of 1 breast... so I guess that's not terrible. I really wish that I could get more out of the other. It's depressing to see that 1 can get nearly 3-4 oz and then the other get a measly 2mL (i have yet to hit 5mL) And yet, she seems to be getting something from it when I nurse her. (Which is think matters more than anything)

I don't want to leave her for that long ... but I have no option :( I work 8-5 in a big city much farther south than IL's live. I dropped her off at 6, stayed a little while (like 20 mins) and made it to work 10 til. I'm just glad that Friday traffic into the city is easy. During the week i would have to drop her off sooner, back ups and accidents screw with everything. But getting home takes forever! Even if Hubby gets off on time he probably still won't get to pick her up until 6. I'll be lucky to get there by 6:30 myself. 
I really wish we lived closer to work. I think I'd actually get to spend time at home if we lived just a few mins away. But it costs too much to move, plus it would require moving farther away from family--- and if they are to watch Cara..... i'd have an hour drive to drop her off, and that's just inSANE! And i'd have to quit my part time, cause transferring is too much hassle (plus i'd loose my standing with the management and have to learn new people...)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Congratulations to everyone on this thread on having their LOs.. Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday with their family and friends.. 

My LO almost decided to be a christmas baby, he is born on 21st December. I was induced the previous day for being little short on amniotic fluid, and here I thought I am going for 41 week regular checkup. Baby Ethan is doing great and I am recovering after having a episiotomy and third degree tear :cry: But things are getting better.. Hopefully it stays that way..


----------



## jessicaftl

LadyA - congrats!! Sorry about the third degree tears, ugh, I hope you can recover smoothly and quickly :) He may not have been born on Christmas but was born on the solstice, so fun. 

StarGazer- My milk always dries up during pregnancy so I end up started fresh when my babies are born. I don't pump very often, usually I end up getting out an oz or two and when I have 150 ml, I freeze it. I also give some in a cup to my older dd, but she still nurses occasionally as well. I'm sorry you have to be away from your daughter for so long, I can't relate to that, but I can imagine it is really hard. I assume you quit your other job (saw something about it being your last day there back before you were induced) though so you have the weekends together?? Were you guys able to get the other room ready before baby came as well?? 

Mine will be a month old next Friday, which is also dh birthday. I am trying to get a schedule going for her but so far it's slow going. I just try to focus on feeding her as often as possible!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Lady A -- Congrats! Sorry about the tearing, I hope you recover quickly!

Jess -- I'm still managing my part time job. I pump every 3 hours (sometimes four depending on what is happening), and that kinda makes it hard to really "work". But I'm aiming to only work short hours that way I can still spend most of the day with her, and only have to pump once during my shift. 
I don't like leaving Baby Girl that long, but I am glad that it's with family and not some random rushed-choice daycare. I think she's too young, for all that right now. Maybe when she's older and can do more, sleep/eat more regularly, or when Hubby decides that he's ready for a full time job again *shrug* if he will ever.....
When I pump I think the least I get now is 2oz (60mL) and the most I got was pushing 6 (I have NO clue how I got that....especially out of only 1 boob!) I also think that if I finally manage to get a solid block of sleep it really does help. Amazing that SLEEP is the trigger for getting the most milk. 
The room is still under construction. Hubby started work the week following she was born. So he only got to work on things while he was home, and his dad was able to work (his dad can only work so long before his nerve issues starts bothering him -- or if he can even work that day) But, the bulk of the built-in bookshelf is finished. They have to stain the shelves and then THAT part is done. The issue that is still holding them up will be the baby's room side. Because the house is out of square (thanks to being a super old house) ... The back side of the bookshelf does not render useful to just patch in a piece of dry wall... SO the guys are going to build a lattice/structure and re-dryway the WHOLE wall. This involves taking down molding, and pretty much doing quite a lot more work.
In the end, it will probably not be done for a few more months. With him only working on it maybe 1-2 days during the week, while watching Cara....things are moving very slowly.


----------



## jessicaftl

Well I can understand the time length there. Our house is pretty old too, built in 1950. And I've complained about it before but our roof is shot and I'm hoping we get enough money saved up this year to replace it. We live in a bungalow, with a vinyl roof, and it'll probably cost us around 4 or 5 grand, including replacing the lumber that is rotted and the insulation. Luckily dh and I both have experience with vinyl. 

For now dd2 sleeps with me and dd1 sleeps in her bed beside mine still. 

Yesterday I put dd2 in 6 month clothes and they fit her well, not hardly loose at all lol. Hope she keeps eating well and growing well, she is very voiced when she gets into situations she doesn't like, and generally is always with me or nearby, but I put her in the newborn boppy chair with her brothers and sister around her and she smiles at them and watches them play. She does seem to really enjoy being around them!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Yeah we need to replace our roof too! Every new storm some more shingles come off... We already have a bucket up in the attic catching water. It's a slow leak but a leak non the less.
Hubby is wanting to put a metal roof on the house, but i don't know if we should. It's going to cost 6K minimum... Plus it's not common around our parts to even have one unless you are a business. And .... we have oak trees ... so we're going to constantly hear acorns fall.
And then ....if we don't stay there for more than 5 years it won't pay itself off. BUT He said that it should raise the value of the house, so we might make it that way....but again if we do it its the only house with it so idk how much it will pay off in that regard....
I'm confused...So i'm just letting him make the call. His issue is finding residential installers for the metal roof, which might be another sign not to do it.

Anyways... 6 MONTHs??? wow... Cara is still in Newborn's! Depending on how you put the diaper on, or if it's dirty is how the clothes fit her. She's got a bit of wiggle room in them. 0-3 swallow her still! I was thinking about bringing out some of them, but I just don't think they will fit well enough to be comfortable (for either of us) to work with. 

We had her in her Boppy Lounger in an office chair, but she can kick herself off the chair, so we put it in the craddle. She's not sleeping well in the craddle, so we have her in a little rocker/bouncer chair on the couch (which doesn't let her rock much, but she's cool with it). 
She's a wiggler so no matter what we put her in she slides down or kicks herself free. 
I think she rolled over the other day... I don't know if it was from her kicking her feet so much that she just flipped and twisted herself or what. (I wasn't there). She'll be crawling soon, and we have no where for her to crawl to/ on right now. I'm hoping we can give her some space soon and put up one of the floor mats and let her play there.


----------



## jessicaftl

I still am putting 3 month clothes on her but they are pretty snug, I'm wondering how much she weighs now that her eating and sleeping cycles are regulating. She is also wiggly a lot like how pregnancy, even the way she kicks at things lol. 

Our house is pretty small, and I'm not sure how much of the wood is rotten and since it is a bungalow we don't have an attic, just insulation above the ceiling. I'm not worried about our value but without a roof your entire structure will be compromised so it is a priority for us as well. Dh and I also want to get more shelving up in the boys' room for their books.


----------



## Sushai

Congrats LadyA!! Ouch about the tearing, I’m so sorry that happened hope you have a speedy recovery:hugs: 

Star well done on juggling work and breastfeeding. It all sounds like so much work. 

Jessica 6 months clothes? I bet she’s awesome to cuddle with! My girls are still in 0000 (newborn) clothing. I thought maybe they’d be able to go into 000 but that size is still way too big on them. So I think they’ll be in newborn clothes for a little while still. 

Any of you ladies dealing with babies with reflux? I’ve had to put both babies on an AR formula as they were vomiting so much after each feed. They’re still bringing some up but nowhere near as much as before. The girls have a follow up appointment with the hospital paediatrician next week so that will be interesting. Especially as I’ve got some questions such as their bellybuttons. They both stick out quite a it’s and are like a purplish/black color which doesn’t look right to me. 
Anyways on a good note, both babies have a good stretch of sleep at night now. They’ll go from 7/8 until 3/4 in the morning. No complaints on the sleep front but they are in sync with feeds making things a bit tricky when I’m on my own.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai sorry about the reflux issues, mine spits up a lot after feeds mainly if she has a burp in her. I have to spend awhile getting the bubbles out. She is getting big, her feet are starting to hang off the edge of the boppy when she lies on it for feeds lol. I told dh she looks like a potato, especially after she eats because her belly gets soooo huge and round. Hope you get some answers on their belly buttons and so lucky they're sleeping longer stretches at night.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies

Nice to see you all had a nice xmas!
So glad to hear from you Star and that you had a little girl - congratulations! 

AFM, my little boy has been home for 4 weeks now and he is doing extremely well considering all the odds.
We found out in the end that he was born with a collapsed lung (pneumothorax) and also was diagnosed with sepsis and respiratory disease! Worst week of my life and to be totally honest, I still cant relax as I keep thinking his lung will collapse again even though he isnt showing any signs of struggle!! 

Can't believe our little December group have now all had their babies! 
Lets definitely stay in touch and see how we all get on...

Here is a photo of my little guy - smiling for the 1st time at 5weeks and 4 days xxx


----------



## markswife10

Sushai, reflux is VERY common among preemies. DD had reflux BAD (she was a micro preemie born at 27 weeks), and DS (Adam) has reflux as well. Both kids had to go on reflux meds. Adam still spits up but acts a lot more comfortable feeding than he did and doesn't spit up as much as he did before since he's been on reflux meds. 

I'm loving seeing pics of all the babies! Congrats to all! <3 

AFM, Adam is doing great. He's officially 3lbs above birth weight as of last night. We are also finally exclusively breastfeeding (have been for close to 2 weeks now) and it is going well. He's growing appropriately, seems to be transferring milk well now, and is having plenty of wet and dirty diapers. It is SO much easier being able to breastfeed and not have to worry about pumping or bottles. I always wanted to do this with DD but she was never able to with her having been a micro preemie, so this is SUCH a blessing that DS is able to :) Also makes my life so much easier not having to be stuck looking at the clock every 3 hours to schedule feeds/pumping sessions. I just wait until he cries and feed him, whether that's 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 hours after last feeding. It's so nice :)


----------



## markswife10

Oh and Adam's belly button sticks out quite a bit too, I'm pretty sure he has an umbilical hernia, but from what I've read it's normal and should go away in a couple of years, so hopefully it will.


----------



## StarGazerRose

Buttercup, he's precious! I hope that he stays healthy for you!

Sushai -- Cara is still in newborn too. I don't anticipate her fitting into her 0-3 month clothes for a while. 

Cara is starting to sleep for longer stretches, but I'm still not getting much sleep (in length or quality). She's making it about 5+ hours. I don't track her sleep on my app, but i know that she's sleeping decent after her last feeding (which is anywhere between 8-10) She has a horrible fussy 2 hours from 7-9, where she might eat two bags of milk before she's satisfied enough. 
Cara spits up clear when she's extra hungry -- mainly when she wakes up wanting food. She has been doing well not to spit up much of her meals so far. (she's had her moments where she looses quite a bit of her last feeding though) 
She has the hiccups horrible just like she used to get when I was pregnant. And she gets fussy after a while. Right when we plan to give her some gripe water they go away. I think she's getting used to them a bit, cause now she just sits there with them and I just watch her little tummy jump when she hiccups. (I took a video cause i couldn't resist)

Cara's umbilical cord kinda shriveled quite a bit since she was under the lamp in the hospital. Her cord fell off well before her 1 month appointment. So i don't know what you ladies are referring to... Her little belly button is sticking out right now, I'm curious if it will turn in or stay out.


----------



## jessicaftl

markswife - that is great news, I'm so happy for you being able to ebf! Yaay for passing 3 lbs, that is great!

buttercup - what a cutie! Sounds like things are also going okay, I hope you can relax about his breathing, too. I can't relate to it, but can imagine I'd have a hard time sleeping and always worry about the worst, probably part of being a mom.

star - I am hoping you can get much needed rest soon. My LO also gets the hiccups a lot, usually after a big burp. She only really seems to spit up after over eating lol and getting a bunch of air in her probably from my let down being strong.

Afm 4 weeks yesterday, Aurelia seems okay, very much likes to voice herself if she is unhappy. I only really pump when I have some spare (lol) time, and have managed a few bags in my deep freezer. I only started pumping last week because one of my boobs was sore and i think it needed to be drained more than she was eating those days.

I really wonder what her weight is now, she doesn't go back to the doctor until two months old.

I'm sure you've all had your 6 week check ups, but did any of you have leftover stitches? For some reason I still have some, and I didnt tear badly at all. It doesn't hurt, but it is annoying as most of it came out but these seem to be hanging out. Not to mention it is internal stitching and took some serious mirror manipulation to even see it. I'm still spotting a little but I imagine with my iron levels being lower my healing time will he a bit longer. I haven't even started exercising again yet. Every time I start doing too much activity I end up with spotting again from over exertion. I'm doing bare minimum the last few days and it is helping as I've had very little spotting. Honestly can't wait for recovery to be done with.


----------



## MrsDuck

Gosh I’ve had a lot to catch up on, I can tell star is back haha

You are all doing well pumping and getting your stash going in the freezer, I’m yet to start mine I just can’t really be bothered coz I threw so much frozen milk away after dd coz she wouldn’t take a bottle 

I’ve got the same issue with Lucy’s belly button, it’s sticking out making me wonder if it’s a hernia or not, but hopefully it will sort itself out, I suppose I’ll know more after her 6 week appointment next week

I think I’ve been lucky with my stitches this time, I haven’t felt them at all, no pain and no itching, I’m guessing they’ve all dissolved by now anyway

Lucy is still following her sleep/ active schedule she had in my belly wanting to sleep all day and is wide awake all night but I’m starting to shift it slowly 

We are suffering reflux too, it’s getting better and I’ve inclined her Moses basket and I don’t lay her down for a good 10 mins after feeding to let it go down a bit more and it seems to be working for her


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Jess -* Thank you.. Hope you and LOs are doing great, love that your DD2 is in 6 months clothing, thats like wow.. Can we do anything about the hiccup really? I feel so helpless when my LO has his and after a while he becomes a bit fussy..
I did not have my 6 weeks check yet, only 4 weeks here. so I certainly have stitches.. lets see what happens after 2 more weeks, I am counting the days for the time when it would be more comfortable, i hear it might not be for months for the type of tear I had..

*Star -* Thanks.. I am glad your family is there, it really does take a village.. and I hear you on this, you can't really trust everyone with your kid(s).. My parents are also helping me, I don't think I would survive otherwise with the long recovery time I need..

*Sushai - *Thank you.. It must be tough when your LOs are hungry together and sorry about reflux, my LO is suffering from it too because of bottle feeding from time to time.. I have changed to dr. brown from avent, it seems to help a bit. Since then I am also just holding him over my shoulder for a bit after burping, before I lay him down. I would also appreciate any more tips from you ladies..


----------



## jessicaftl

MrsDuck - sounds like you're doing okay, and I hear about pumping. I had saved loads of milk after ds2 and ended up pitching it when we moved to our house, I felt bad wasting it all! He never did like the bottle either. Schedule shifting seems like it takes forever, fingers crossed you can get it going in the direction you want as soon as possible. I have no experience with the hernia but I imagine she is just fine just the same :).

LadyA - yeah I can imagine the stitches from your tearing are quite uncomfortable. I have not checked for a couple days but I did feel some string hanging when I was peeing the other day, so i imagine it'll take me some more time as well. For now I have the itching to contend with! I have no experience with bottles, I haven't even used a pacifier since my first one almost twelve years ago (yikes). Mine just had some nasty hiccups again, she gets them so often, and also gets a bit fussy if they last long, but mostly she ends up spitting up if she has eaten recently. 

I am only wearing like four different shirts because they all get covered in spit up, and yes, six month clothing, she is hanging out of her newborn chair almost, it's crazy! My ds2 grew like this too, I wonder if it is because dh has a very fast metabolism maybe they do as well? I always assumed they would because I was so hungry all the time during pregnancy with them, more than the others. I hope she keeps growing at an okay pace, but if I had to guess she is likely over 11lbs and will be one month tomorrow! 

I'm also trying to get the schedule down, so far it seems we have four naps during the day, one is fairly long in the afternoon and we go to bed between eight and nine. At the same time my other two young ones are cutting out their only nap so it is a bit hectic for me during the day!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Jess -* Speaking of hiccups, my son woke up from his sleep because of it right now, and obviously fussy, lol. I am trying to get him on bottle feeding as well as breastfeeding, as I have to get back to work from next week. It is hard to see LOs having difficulty because of that though.. And DH is all about pacifier, but when I tried to give it to little Ethan, he was not having it at all. I am not sure if I will try again or not.. It is good to see you ladies are setting up a schedule, AFM, all I am doing so far is maintaining bright lights when it is day time, so he gets to learn the difference between day and night. Honestly, I wonder if I am the only clueless first time mom, lol. 
I am also wearing a handful of shirts only, like you I figured there is no point covering all with spits, and I am just glad I fit into my previous clothing, so no complaints there.. My LO will be a month old this 21st. Now my new concern is I have to fly with Ethan once he is 6 weeks old, and with the chaos at the airports at the moment, and a 6 weeker, I am really stressed about how I would manage..

*MrsDuck -* That must be rough, having Lucy wide awake at night, good that you are slowly changing it though.. Ethan mostly(!!) sleeps at night, but he did have some rough nights when he would decide it is playtime at the middle of the night, no matter what I do.. What are you doing to change Lucy's sleep routine?


----------



## jessicaftl

I don't think you're clueless at all! It's good you're at least trying different things, since babies are just little people like us they are all different and respond likewise. I haven't even scheduled my six week check up, I just keep getting sidetracked, but I do know I need to call my midwife.

Good luck with flying, I've no advice there and maybe the shutdown will be done by then (heh) and TSA lines won't be so horrible. I've seen some pics on Reddit and the lines are just massive, can't imagine how long they'd take. Some moms have luck feeding with a wrap/carrier.


----------



## Sushai

Spoiler: Got an interesting update for you ladies
Today was an interesting day. My kids had a play date today with some of their friends at an indoor play centre. When we left I found my rear left tyre had gone completely flat. Luckily there was a tyre shop across the road and I got a new one as there was no saving the old one and the spare is only good for real emergencies and not to be used in the highway. From there I took the kids to the shops and we came across some pregnancy tests. Being the POAS-aholic that I am, I bought a 3 pack of frer. I’m now 9 weeks pp and haven’t had a period yet and I’ve had a mega craving for carrot cake. When I got home I needed to pee badly as I’d drunk so much water and id just been to the loo about an hour earlier. So I decided to poas, why not huh? Lol. I was convinced it’d be negative so imagine my surprise to see a line as soon as the pee ran across the screen. This is what I got
picture hosting sites


----------



## jessicaftl

yikes, leftover hcg or new? I'd think this far pp itd be new... eeek


----------



## Sushai

Jess I had tested a few weeks back just out of curiosity and it was totally negative. So seeing a line come up straight away got me all shaky. Honestly I felt exactly like when I found out I’d be having twins the last time lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Omg! I can't even imagine being in your position! I remember finding out I was pregnant with my third when my second was only seven months old, I had had a dream that dh dead mother told me I was pregnant and took a test (lol) and it popped up positive, I was just in such shock!


----------



## dove830

Sushai, congratulations!!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Omg sushai, how do you feel about your news? Congratulations x


----------



## Sushai

Thanks ladies :)
I’m in total shock still but I’m also excited and nervous at the prospect of having 3 under 1! I’m hoping to get an early ultrasound referral tomorrow from my gp to get a due date and to see if there is one (or more lol) healthy beans in there.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai, I am following your journal so I can see lots of updates. How exciting, congrats! I cant wait to hear about your scan. I told dh about it last night and he was like "what if she has more twins?!"... eeep so exciting :)


----------



## Sushai

jessicaftl said:


> Sushai, I am following your journal so I can see lots of updates. How exciting, congrats! I cant wait to hear about your scan. I told dh about it last night and he was like "what if she has more twins?!"... eeep so exciting :)

Thanks for wanting to follow my journal :D 
I’ve had the same thoughts as your dh lol there’s a very real possibility of me having another set of twins. 4 under 1 will be a real challenge, just thinking about it makes my head hurt but I’m sure when the time comes I’ll manage somehow.


----------



## jessicaftl

That is the attitude that we both have stated about it, so exciting nonetheless!


----------



## StarGazerRose

Hi ya ladies!
Sorry I've been a bit awol ... I keep closing the window. My concentration is very poor still, so I tried to eliminate a distraction.

I kinda skipped reading some stuff... but not past that pregnancy test! .... 
Sushai!!! Really?! Have you got that confirmed? How are you feeling? 

On my front.... Caralyn is doing good, Hubby is taking good care of her. I think I'm having a bit of PP anxiety or something. Not sure how to present my feelings well... 
I'm struggling with sleep, and having to drive an hour to get to work/home: I'm now miserable with this drive, where before i could tolerate it and did well not to get sleepy as long as i went to bed on time. Now i can't make it 30 mins before i'm zoning out. I'm doing a ton of things to keep myself awake, not all work.
I'm struggling with the idea that I'm not the one caring for baby: I'm stuck here at the office all... flippin.... day.... And when i get home is her hour to scream and cry for 2 hours, and sometimes not go to sleep til 11-12...just to wake up at 3-4 ...
And then yesterday: Family was in town, I got to leave work early and meet up with them just before dinner started. They passed her around from Grandparent, to Aunt/Uncle and everyone ... but me. I'm sure someone here can sense what I'm feeling. I didn't get to hold her til we got home which was near around 8p! And then she's super fussy the rest of the night.
I get overwhelmed every night cause i have to find out what she wants, pump, feed her, and try to nurse some (so we get some sort of bonding time). And get enough sleep to function the next day. I know i get frustrated and start throwing things (usually my phone)...
Hubby keeps asking me if he can help at the most in opportune moments... He's tired himself and has already been complaining that he's sleepy. But then asks "you got this?" and I stopped looking at him cause my look i feel would just start an argument way too late in the day. I don't get it, I let him sleep all freakin night!!! If he doesn't go to bed at a reasonable hour, that's not my fault! I'm the one who has to be up every 3 hours! 
In a way i just wish things were arranged a little differently. I'm feeling that the short 6 weeks seriously wasn't enough time -- as I originally knew it was, as i felt 12 weeks was too short. 
Just trying to make it through each day. Maybe if my job was something that kept me occupied enough, challenged me enough.... idk I'm just gonna start rambling.


----------



## jessicaftl

I think your feelings sound pretty normal, and I can't necessarily relate as I've been a stay at home mom since my first pregnancy, but I can definitely understand. You're pretty validated in being frustrated since you don't get to see your child as often as you like, it is like separation anxiety, something most of my kids have dealt with. Luckily the fussy period usually peaks around three months old, and that's pretty common to have, too. 
If you feel you night have pp anxiety you should definitely see a professional, it might help with the focus issues as well. The first several months are so busy and stressful as is. I know I snap at my DH sometimes, I feel like I don't get the help I need with cleaning or dinner or 5he kids and it is super frustrating. 

I completely agree that six weeks is not long enough leave, I don't want to get into politics, America just doesn't care for their citizens in that way like most other nations do. I'm hoping you can get some time for yourself in there.


----------



## Sushai

Star :hugs: it is very understandable and normal what you are feeling. Agree with Jessica on seeing someone to help with what you’re feeling. 

As for getting confirmation, I’ve got my doctors appointment today for this. I’ve had 3 positive frer each day since finding out plus a postive cb digi saying 2-3weeks which I took yesterday. So I’m quite confident that I am indeed pregnant just want confirmation with the doctor via blood test and of course ultrasound.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai how exciting this all is, wonder how far along you are! I assume you're about 4 or 5 weeks along?


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Jess -* Thank you, you are so kind.. I hope you had your 6 weeks appointment, and everything went fine.. I have mine next week, before I leave. TBH, I don't have high hopes about TSA lines and all, will have to go early, I just feel so bad my newborn will have to suffer through this..

*Sushai - *OMG, congratulations.. it is exciting indeed!! Love how you are taking it, its just another bundle of joy (or two)!!

*Star -* Hey there, sorry you are going through this and you are not alone.. I have started to work as well, while my parents are helping taking care of my kiddo, since DH is in another state (I will be there after 1 more week, and work remotely). So yes I can relate.. While our LO is our top priority, don't forget to give yourself some time as well.. Trust me, you are doing great mama, and everything will be better soon..


----------



## StarGazerRose

Thanks Ladies... It's comforting that what I'm feeling is "normal". I think it might be a bit more of the separation anxiety, than true pp anxiety ... and that I just don't get to spend as much time with her as I want/should. 
My frustration is with dropping things (I'm SO over it ...i drop stuff _all-day-long_!!!! I've given up picking things up... usually it happens when i'm carrying her, and then I do what I need to for her and forget about the item(s) that I dropped (unless it's for her... then i pick it up almost right away)) My Frustration also shows up when I've tried to do something for a few mins and have to keep getting up to get something else -- like forgetting her burp cloth by the changing pad 3 times and she's getting more and more upset that I haven't fed her, and I still forget something.....yeah ... done that quite a few times. I started to use a receiving blanket that Hubby won't use and leave it on the couch.

I had my follow up glucose test today. I was so nervous about this ... cause it could determine quite a lot of my future pregnancies and my health. But ... it came back as a 97!!!! Thank GOD! I don't have to worry about it and i can continue eating my sweets. My sweet tooth has be in over drive (as well as my over all appetite) so I feel so much better.

This morning felt amazing! Before my appt this morning I got to spend those extra 2 hours with her. I got to nurse her twice in the a.m. and got to cuddle her a bit longer too. I felt amazing. Plus I got the BEST smile from her when she saw me in the mirror! That gorgeous wide smile, twinkled eye and just over the top excited! Plus I got a few more pictures of her to fill my phone with. I feel much better today than I did yesterday! 

Sushai -- Well I'd say after all those tests, you probably are pregnant again! That's got to be a crazy feeling, to have the twins and then start all over again. I'm still trying to process my own feelings. To me, "exciting" isn't the word, but it must be a thrill to find out you are pregnant again. I want another child, but I think I need to process first. Plus I doubt my body knows what it's doing quite yet. We waited til after my 6 week appointment to even attempt... first time didn't go well, cause we timed it poorly, and had to tend to a hungry baby. The second time was better timed, but didn't last long enough... LOL

LadyA -- Thanks for the vote of confidence! His mom watches her on Fridays and My mom watches her on Saturdays. I might see about taking my managers option and have a saturday off here and there. I initially told her she didn't have to --- that's my usual response, cause i always feel bad when people accommodate me... but I think it might be a good thing to spend more than 1 day with her!


----------



## Sushai

Star I’m so glad your glucose test came back within normal ranges. I can only imagine your relief! I’m also really happy for you that you’re feeling much better after having spent some quality time with your baby. 

AFM,I saw my doctor yesterday and the look on her face when I told her was hilarious. I’ve never seen someone widen their eyes so much lol anyways she asked me how I felt about it and I told her that I’m fine with it and we’ll just cope somehow. She then asked me to do a urine sample and she did a hpt. The line came up straight away. Since we don’t know when exactly I conceived she got me to do a blood test for bhcg and a whole heap of other stuff. Once that comes back she’ll give me the referral for the ultrasound. I’m expecting a phone call from her sometime today with the results. 
Jessica I also think I’m about 4-5 weeks along. I stopped bleeding about 4 weeks pp and I’ll be 10 weeks pp this Sunday.


----------



## StarGazerRose

My doctors keep pushing for me to be on birth control ... I'm like ..."NO" ... Birth Control did nothing but screw me up! When I first went on it as a young adult, that was one thing. Now it makes me bleed for almost 2 months straight! And it messes with my already screwed up hormones! I told them I want to see if my body knows what to do now that it's done something it's supposed to do. 
After a ton of rounds on Provera and Letrozole, I want to see if my body can function without the added chemicals. They look at me like crazy, but that's what I want to do. 
I'm seeing a new primary doctor who can only read notes as of when they started putting things in the system. So she doesn't know half of what I went through to have this baby. I'm not going to be seeing her for my "women needs" so I don't expect to have to explain a ton of back story to her, unless it's related to other things that are happening.


----------



## jessicaftl

LadyA - I have not had my six week check up yet, I need to call my midwife and get an appointment made, I'm really procrastinating on it! Hopefully you can get flying quickly, lines won't be so bad :/

Star - I'm not surprised your doctors are pushing for BC, mine have always asked and I say I'll just wing it for now, I don't want to take hormonal bc until after I'm done breastfeeding, so for now I'll be using barrier methods. I have not started my period yet, but it usually comes around 5-7 months PP so I'm sure I'll have to be ready for it then. I'm so glad your glucose numbers came back okay, and I hear you on the snack front. For me I have been seriously craving cheese, I eat so much of it lol. I have to remember to drink a lot more water to save my bowels though. I also was pretty irritable those first few weeks but it's nothing like I was with pregnancy, so I imagine for me it has to do with my iron levels because irritability is a side effect. I hate dropping stuff too, it's always when you're holding a baby or right in the middle of doing something. If you're planning on trying for more kids I imagine they'll push the pills for it. 

Sushai - I hope you get your bhcg back soon, been following your journal to see! I think you're already in the middle of Friday there, so hopefully you get results before the weekend and maybe a scan next week?? So exciting :D. 

afm - I have not done the deed with dh yet, we've been talking about it and what we're going to use for birth control. I still don't feel ready but I sure can't wait to go at it again (lol).


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm pumping my little boobs off, and nursing when I can (usually once when I get home and then once in the wee am mornings) I'm just hoping that I can keep up my supply.
I was told that Gatorade is supposed to help when you don't get enough water one day or something... yeah .. it doesn't help me :/ So I'm only drinking it to give me a flavored drink ...and I'm having at most 1 soda a day, to keep caffeine down. And I've tried to stop eating a million sweets (which is SUPER hard for me on the regular) I have a huge sweet tooth...

I've been having a cramp a day for the past few days. Noting it in case it means something. I had a weird discharge the other day. Looked it up and I regret it ... Why does _everything_ lead to the _worse case_????? i had to search through those results to find the postpartum answers to what it was...It seems normal so I'm just watching to see the frequency of it. So far it's been once, so I think I'll live.

I would really rather just not be on any kind of pill if I can help it. But if I have to go back on it then at least we know what level worked to make me ovulate! 

I booked a session with a nutritionist. Hoping that they can help me figure out how to eat healthier when Hubby is so picky, and I default to his food.

Urgh ... I have a horrid cough. My voice always goes when I have a cough .... and it actually hasn't even fully returned since November when I had allergies from the season change. My normal speaking voice returned quickly, but if I sing, or project or pretty much anything out of normal range, it squeaks or breaks up or just doesn't come out. 
I can't tell if it's still allergies or actually sick, I'm hoping it's allergies from this weather we've been having! 

Caralyn is 2 months!!!! What the What?! Where did that time go???? I was just starting to register that I was pregnant, much less that I've had her for 2 months! Man ...


----------



## jessicaftl

I've heard that about Gatorade as well, but I never tried it. My supply always dips when my period is coming, so I drink mother's milk tea. But i also eat oatmeal regularly which is also said to help, and pumping is definitely not the best way to check supply as they're not as efficient as a child. That being said I'm sure you're fine. Some things to note about supply is that as babies get older they are more efficient feeders and eat faster. 
I had a list of foods to help supply and some things that lower supply. I also have a sweet tooth and really have to get it in my head to have treats sparingly. Luckily my dh isn't as picky. Hopefully you can get some advice that works for you. 
How crazy two months already?

Last night I let my LO fall asleep on me because she was having a difficult time getting a burp out and she just kind of hangs her feet off me, hard to believe she fit in there not long ago lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I haven't ate oatmeal since i was little, it's too "mushy" for me. ooo I think i'll find me some lactation cookies! At least if I have a sweet tooth going I might as well want to devour something that will help make some milk for LO.

While looking for an alternative to the sweet tooth, I read somewhere to eat apple sauce ...Cause why not? it's a healthy snack and is sweet too. But I already eat apple sauce, I want stuff like nutty butty's and cookies. I have a box of fruit snacks that I've been devouring too. And when it warms up a little more I'll want to eat my ice cream (ooo Black Raspberry Ice cream is awesome!). I started to throw in some peanut butter crackers.
And then at dinner time, I want more of everything. When I usually ate a fraction, I can eat nearly the whole thing!

I'm still curious how 20 inches fit in my belly! ... I looked at her yesterday and said "That head was not that size when it came out!" LOL

Hubby took this picture this morning.... I've been trying to capture that smile for a while now!


----------



## jessicaftl

Such a great smile, so great he got those pics when he did!


Here are some pics of Aurelia through the last week.


----------



## StarGazerRose

So cute!!! I love baby smiles!
So much bigger than Cara too! That's just crazy how different babies are! 

Last she weighted was 8lbs 1oz and (their screwy way of measuring) 22.75in
I think she's finally gaining more weight too! Her head is growing for sure LOL and she definitely weights more after she eats! But she's thin and tiny still.
Her appointment is the 4th. So I'm hoping she's gained enough to be at least a little higher %age wise. I don't think i can handle having to feed her more often than we already do! 3-4 hours is just enough to actually get something done in between feedings.


----------



## jessicaftl

my first dd was tiny, always lower percentile but she was eating well and growing just fine. My second ds and dd2 seem similar, just like with constant hunger from my pregnancy they are always eating. 
I finally scheduled my 6 week check up so I'll ask my midwife to weigh her then to see how much she weighs now.
Started my period last night, ugh, lol. I noticed my supply did dip a bit but I was engorged this morning. I had all the usual PMS symptoms yesterday and just thought nothing of it (slight headache, backache, dull cramps) woke up to red spotting in my panty liner. We'll see how long it lasts, but I'm not surprised lol.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm curious to see how my body will do ... I've had a cramp or two just this week... and even had those phantom kicks for the past week also. 
No spotting, no brown like i usually had (although I'm pretty sure it will be different when it starts this time) BUT ... then again my body might not even continue with the hormones like it's supposed to.


----------



## jessicaftl

I was fairly regular after I had dd1, cycles came back around five months pp and were all about 30-35 days apart. I got a menstrual cup to try out but that next month I was pregnant lol. I'm not trying it out now, just panty liners or pads if it gets heavy.


----------



## StarGazerRose

I hate pads ... I used the ones after delivery cause well... ya can't plug something that is still processing what came out LOL And it needed to breathe!
I'll probably be the most miserable person when my period shows up again... 

Letrozole had me roughtly 28-30 days (when we got it to work)


----------



## markswife10

OMGosh congrats Sushai! <3 

This thread got quiet! I know we are all busy with our babies though. How is everyone? 

We are doing well. Adam is going through a crying phase (if I remember correctly, his big sister did too at about his age). It can be frustrating and some days it seems all I do is have him at the breast because he cries otherwise, he wants the comfort, lol. I'm hoping he'll outgrow this phase soon, they say by 3-4 months, so a month or two at the most hopefully. He's growing well, he's over 10lbs finally. He was at the 1% at his doctor visit, so still little for his age, but he's following the curve which is what matters. :)


----------



## jessicaftl

Hope everyone is doing well! 

markswife - yaay for comfort feeding, sounds like LO is doing just fine, and yes the crying phase typically peaks around three months from what I've heard. Hoping he calms down a bit sooner for you, it really can be frustrating when babies are like that!

We are okay here, I have my 6(8) week check up this week, I had to cancel my one earlier because we are having snow here (yuck). I still get on here to check in, too, usually lurking in the pregnancy test section. 

Feeding seems like it's going about average, Aurelia seems to be getting a pattern of sleeping most of the night now, waking two or three times to feed and going back to sleep. 

I managed a first laugh out of mine last night! She was quite excited by the shadows on the ceiling from my phone flashlight. Ds2 and I were playing over the light and she just started going off about it, it was cute!


----------



## Sushai

Thanks marskwife. I’m so glad to hear you and baby are doing well. Hopefully the crying phase will pass soon.

Jessica too cute about Aurelia laughing! I can’t wait to hear those first giggles.

Afm, my girls are doing well. Both are now sleeping 8-9hour stretches. I’ve just upped their formula intake so hopefully that’ll keep them fuller for longer as currently they’ve been eating every 2.5hrs during the day, leaving me very little time to do anything else. 
As for my pregnancy, I’ve got a scan coming up next Monday and I’m hoping to see a heartbeat this time as we only saw a nice sac last time. Also it’s to confirm I’m not carrying multiples again lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Oh man, I can't wait for your scan as well, so exciting :). I agree about the giggles, so fun to hear!


----------



## StarGazerRose

HI ya girls!
Yeah things have kinda chilled out a bit. With all us taking care of babies.

Cara is doing well. I think the last thing I said was we were dealing with a cold. She caught it and for the most part we are finished. The lingering cough and clearing of sinuses.
She's sleeping more or less through the night, but we're still sleeping on the couch and her in her little rocker.

Good to see that all our babies are doing well!


----------



## jessicaftl

Glad you're all recovering from your cold! Woohoo for almost sleeping through the night.


----------



## dove830

HI ladies :)

Arabella turned 2 months old yesterday, and 9 weeks today....time is FLYING by. She is very peaceful and calm, unless she's hungry or having a bath. We are all so in love. Size 3 months clothes are getting small--mostly short. She lost most of her chunkiness and is now pleasantly plump, lol. She eats 2-3 times overnight, but goes right back to sleep for the most part.


----------



## jessicaftl

dove - she is cute! She looks so much less chubby now, lol. Your nighttime feeds sound about like mine. Yaay for 2 months :D


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Ethan eats about 2 times (at 2am and and at 4am) before waking up at 6 for party time.. I wonder when he will STTN....... I really could do with a 4/5 hour stretch..


----------



## Sushai

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Ethan eats about 2 times (at 2am and and at 4am) before waking up at 6 for party time.. I wonder when he will STTN....... I really could do with a 4/5 hour stretch..

 :hugs: hopefully it won’t be long before he’s sleeping longer stretches.


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah hopefully soon, usually around three months I've heard is a time they start to sleep through. My LO has been trying to get up at 5 (I'm a morning person but I really would rather her sleep until 6 or 7).


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Sushai!!! OMG - congratulations! How are you feeling about it all? 

I tried cooking my soup today on the hob, didnt understand why it wasnt cooking - thats because I put the oven on instead - am I the only one brain dead? Haha

My little Archie had really bad reflux, I couldnt take it anymore and changed his formula milk to an anti reflux formula and its changed out lives, i know it sounds dramatic but it got so bad! The Health Visitors werent concerned because he is piling on the weight pretty well haha!

All of your little ones are gorgeous, can't believe we're all approaching the 3-6month clothes lol 

here is my happy chappy


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Sushai -* Thanks.. Good luck for Monday.. Excited for your scan!!
BTW, what is the amount of formula intake during each feeding for your babies, or maybe you could tell me like how much you increased compared what they were having before?

*Jess -* Thanks, another month is looking like eons to me now, but, hey if he settles by then I'll take it. Hope you are doing fine otherwise. Glad to see you went to your 6 weeks appointment, mine didn't go as expected. Apparently, I didn't heal yet, and I will require another 4 weeks or so. And witch is back in my life..

*Dove, Buttercup - *Arabella and Archie are so adorable, love their happy faces!!


----------



## jessicaftl

I actually had to reschedule my appt and it is this afternoon, because we had snow and ice and I didn't want to take my family out in it last week. Sorry you need more healing time, I'm feeling like I'm healing a little still as well. We haven't had sex yet but mostly because I wanted to wait until my checkup and time is a factor with three kids under 4 lol (I'm anxious to try though)


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Oh *Jess*, I must have misread or something, good luck then for this afternoon. I hope you heal all the way real soon and enjoy some quality time with your SO. I am not ready to think about it yet. Since, I heaven't completely healed yet, we didn't talk about it much. DH deffo hinted he is interested, lol. 
Are you having a bit better weather now? I am glad I was able to escape Iowa and its weather this cold winter.. SC is much better, with some rain here and there.. It feels like almost summer to me :)


----------



## Sushai

Buttercupbabi thank you!! I’m very happy about it but still in shock it happened so quickly lol 
Glad to hear Archie is doing so much better on the AR formula. I sure noticed a difference when I switched my girls also. 

Lady_Alysanne thank you! As for formula we’ve gone from 120ml which is about 4oz to 180ml which is 6oz something. They don’t always drink the full 180 but when they do they get some good sleep. Last night Zahra slept almost 9 hours and Maryam slept a full 10! Their last bottle is at about 7pm and they usually fall asleep about an hour later. 

Sorry to hear some of you ladies haven’t fully healed yet. Hopefully in the next few weeks you’ll all be fully recovered. As for dtd, dh and I just went for it once my bleeding stopped. Hence why I’m pregnant already lol. We’ve always done it like this and haven’t had any issues, of course all the other times we used protection lol. Had I had a csection I don’t think I would’ve jumped on the bandwagon so soon.


----------



## jessicaftl

LadyA I might have said it wrong too, but either way my appointment went fine and I'm going to go back next week and get a PAP done before dd 2 month check up. I hope we get some time soon, I'm anxious for how it'll feel and stuff.

Sushai I cant wait for your scan and it is awesome the girls are sleeping well and doing better with the different formula! 

As for me, dd did get weighed and she clocked in at 13 lbs 11 oz, probably about 97% for her age according to the calculator I used lol. She is smiling and cooing and does a little gasping laugh when she wants to... so cute!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Jess -* That sounds wonderful. Not excited about your PAP though, I don't know, but I just don't like the procedure. Thank goodness I don't have it soon.
Good luck with 2 month well check up, will you get her vaccinated? We did Ethan's 2 month check up at 6 weeks, since, we were travelling. He was cranky the first day, and next day we were flying, surprizingly he was really good that day, slept most of the time. Ethan weighed around 10 lbs at his 6 weeks appointment, and I am hoping he is close to 12 lbs now that he is 8 weeks, aren't they supposed to gain close to 1lbs per week?

*Sushai -* Thanks. My LO takes 5 ozs each feed, I am trying to up it a bit, lets see what happens.. My hope he will do better by 12 weeks.. He is now 8 weeks old..

AFM, yesterday I fell asleep to the white noise I was playing during Ethan's nap time, while he was happily cooing away..


----------



## jessicaftl

Definitely getting vaccines! I was so in shock at her weight, almost 14 lbs and not even 2 months yet, crazy. I also hate the procedure, but apparently since I'm over 30 I'll have to be tested for HPV, and my last pap was done in 2014, so I'm definitely due. I'm glad you got a nap! They're so good to get sometimes and you end up feeling refreshed if it's just right.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Jess - *Those naps are great, I just felt a little guilty, since my lil man didn't nap during that time..
It is a wonder how fast they grow.. its all so new to me. I was watching some hospital videos my SO captured during Ethan's birth and I was in shock, like, he was that tiny.. seriously??


----------



## dove830

Hi ladies! How is everyone and their babies doing?


----------



## jessicaftl

Hey all, we're doing okay here! 
Aurelia had her two month checkup a little over a week ago and was just shy of 14 lbs, she got her shots and otherwise did well. We were all sick for the past two weeks, too, luckily she didn't suffer too much, I just made sure to feed her as often as possible for the extra antibodies. 

Hoping everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Sushai

Jessica glad to hear Aurelia is doing well. Sorry to hear everyone’s been unwell at your place. 

Afm, sickness has also made an appearance at my place. The girls caught a virus and now I’m unwell. 10 weeks pregnant now also. This pregnancy seems to be going so fast. I guess with looking after the twins I’m just so busy to even think about it. I’m reminded however as soon as the nausea hits. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Dove -* Hi, hope you and your little one is doing great too..

*Jess -* Good to see first set of shots are done, and, I am sorry that you were sick, hope you feel much better now.. it is just that time of the year I guess..

*Sushai -* Wow, 10 weeks, time certainly flies. Do you get a 12 weeks scan?

Ethan is doing well, nearing 3 months.. I have started to supplement him more than I wanted to, I am just not making enough and really struggling with this. I have started to take goats rue herb capsules, but, I am not seeing much of a change. I want to try Lactiful, but that is really expensive given the bottle works for 2 weeks only..


----------



## Sushai

Lady_Alysanne I’m sorry to hear you’re struggling to keep your supply up. Oatmeal is great to increase your supply. You could add them to cookies or shakes or eat it however you want. In the end you just do whatever you feel is best :hugs: 
As for a 12 weeks scan, I’ll be having mine done on the 26th of this month, I’ll be 12+5 which is exactly when the ultrasound place want me to have it done. I’ll then be having my anomaly scan well before 20 weeks as my appointment with the ob is exactly at 20 weeks and they want me to have it done by then.


----------



## jessicaftl

LadyA - sorry you're having supply issues, I second that oatmeal is a great thing to eat to help. And to constantly nurse, even if it seems like they're not getting any, they usually are at a slower pace. I was always told your milk is like a river, always trickling even if your supply seems like it isn't there. The best way to judge is definitely diaper output! That said, a fed baby is best, so do whatever you need to for your own sanity!! Yes, we're feeling a bit better now, thank you :). Luckily dd didn't get too bad off like the rest of us, probably because she get to the extra antibodies from milk.

Sushai - can't wait to hear about your scan! You have any guesses on gender yet? 

afm - it's been busy around our house. Aurelia will be three months soon. I noticed 6 month clothes are a bit snug on her already, what a chubby baby she is! She is usually mild mannered, occasionally fusses at the normal times like hungry or bored. She does enjoy being around her siblings a lot at least, and is especially excited to be by ds2 (I really think they have similar personalities). She still wakes a couple times to feed during the night but for the most part sleeps okay. She doesn't nap often during the day though. 

I've finally started working out again and it has helped with my disposition so much, I'm definitely not as antsy anymore lol.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Sushai -* Thanks dear, I don't like oatmeal at all, but I took your advice, i.e., mixing it up with other ingredients.. 
Just 10 more days until the scan, eek.. Good luck and I so want to hear how it goes. How are you doing overall? How are the kiddos?

*Jess -* Thank you, I am trying to do everything I can. I so love how Aurelia is growing so fast, is she a cuddler? Ethan doesn't want to cuddle at all, in my mind, I always pictured that whenever I'll have a kid, he/she'll love cuddling.. And, Ethan is opposite of that, after being fed he is like leave me be. He is a happy baby, he smiles, coos at me, however, little guy really wants his space, and, that is with everyone not just me..
You are back into a routine, that is so great.. I am still delaying starting to work out, with the excuse of stitches. Honestly, I am just being lazy. Now hearing you, I might just start it already, hopefully it will help with my mood too..


----------



## jessicaftl

LadyA - good luck with your supply, it really does start to regulate for most women around this time or earlier and it might seem like you can't pump anything or your breasts are not as full, but they really do produce while you feed. I had a hard time with feeding my first and gave up after a few months, I bf my second and third for years, though, they both didn't want to after my dd was born, which was hard for me to accept at first but now we're all okay! It's true not all babies are cuddlers, it's cute that Ethan is showing his personality. Aurelia is a bit of a cuddler, much like ds2, she loves being very close, especially after feeding. She is growing sooo fast, it's crazy; they've all had different rates of growth! I'm hoping you're having some better luck with your supply. Exercising might help with it as well, but really feeding constantly was what worked best for me. 

Weather is finally looking to be decent here this weekend, I can't wait to be outside and about!


----------



## Sushai

Jessica you must post a picture of little Aurelia, I keep imagining her chubby cheeks lol, love chubby babies they are soooo cute! 
As for gender I’ve no idea. My gut instincts are useless lol I really want a boy but for some reason I keep thinking I’m carrying another girl lol, time will tell. We’ll find out at the anomaly scan and will let you know. 

Lady_Alysanne I Hope integrating the oatmeal into other foods has been bearable. I have my fingers crossed it will work for you. I used this with one of my other kids and I ended up super engorged after a couple of days. 
I’m so jealous of your chill baby. Mine cry crocodile tears for attention lol especially when they want their dad to hold them. 
Overall I’m ok, nausea hits me quite frequently and I hate it. I’ve never had nausea besides when I was pregnant with the twins, so definitely not liking having it with just the one baby. 

This is a picture of my girls. We were using the Snapchat app yesterday and they’d get seriously upset every time I turned it off lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Sushai oh my they look so cute! Mine all love it when I take their pics, it is funny. Aurelia just watches with wide eyes. Funny enough her cheeks are not too chubby, her chub seems to be all over but especially noticeable on her arms and legs. I tried to upload a pic from my phone but it is too large so I'll have to do it from my computer in the morning.


----------



## jessicaftl

Okay, here you guys go:


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Jess -* Feeding has become impossible these days, because of the slow flow. Ethan refused to tolerate that.. I really don't know what to do at this point, I am pumping away, but, we all know that is not as efficient as feeding directly. Oatmeal has helped some, and I have ordered Lactiful, fx it will help more..
Aurelia is so so cute, can't believe she is sitting already. I love how healthy and happy she looks..

*Sushai -* I really wish Ethan wanted my attention more, lol. Little guy still wakes up at night couple of times for feeding and I saw today DH was having a serious conversation with him, telling him how he should consider sleeping through the night and let mom and dad get some sleep. Baby boy was smiling, truly, it was hilarious..
I love your little princesses, they are so adorable.. Babies love mirrors, I guess that's why they are so into snapchat..


----------



## Sushai

Jessica- yay pictures!! She’s adorable!!!

Lady_Alysanne - thank you! Also that’s too funny about your dh having a serious talk with Ethan lol


----------



## dove830

Adorable babies! Off to upload one of mine....


----------



## dove830




----------



## jessicaftl

LadyA- she definitely leans in the booster seat, lol, but she is just now starting to use her arms to balance when we sit her up, still a bit to go to support herself but exciting nonetheless. Sorry about the supply issues, you can only do so much and all that matters is a fed baby! Try and keep it positive in your mind if it helps you feel better about it all :)

Sushai- Thank you! She's definitely a hand full already, haha.

dove - what a cutie!!

Has it really been three months, wow! Aurelia is starting to roll over with ease, and is trying to lift her chest but not quite there yet. She smiles and laughs a lot, especially at ds2. Ds1 carries her around sometimes, and I've found putting her in one of the other's high seat helps so I can get things done, but she is almost always with me. Luckily with ds1 being older he helps out so much so I can at least shower and get things going during the day. We have had some nice weather here the past few days so they've all been outside in the breezy sunshine to play. I imagine dd2 will be crawling during the summertime, which will make it fun to play out there, hehe.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Jess -* Thank you, it means a lot. So cool your little ones are helping out. DH is joking about getting Ethan a sibling, and I have thrown GOT joke at him "not today", lol..

All babies are so so adorable, Ethan is also 3 months today..


----------



## jessicaftl

that hair!! He's so cute, too Haha. I'm definitely glad to be done with having kids, I loved being pregnant but four kids are enough and I'm ready to go to the next stage of my life with a career while my family grows.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Jess -* Thank you.. He just had his first haircut a week ago. That was a reason why OB/GYN wanted to use forecep instead of vaccum delivery.


----------



## jessicaftl

I'd never heard of that before, I didn't even know many doctors used forceps or a vacuum much anymore either!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Jess -* We didn't know it either, just found out when it was necessary. And for us it was, as LO's heartbeat went unstable due to long labor.. 

Hope everyone is doing great.. Can't believe our LO's are close to being 4 months old..
I am dreading the next set of shots though. Other than that, it is amazing how quickly baby boy is growing and becoming more of a social creature..


----------



## jessicaftl

Yeah my dd also had her heart rate drop low during pushing her, and ended up having to be resuscitated. 

It is crazy, I was just thinking a couple days ago how she is almost four months old! I agree with the social stuff, so exciting to watch their personalities coming out too. Not looking forward to the shots either, but I think it will be better this time. 

Hoping everyone is doing okay, it's so quiet on here lol


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

My question is to experienced moms here, Ethan started to feed less than usual from last week. I will have to try two or three sessions for the amount he used to take in one go. He is still getting enough wet diapers and seems happy. But I am worried, if this continues he will start to loose weight. So, is this a phase? Or should I contact his Ped?


----------



## jessicaftl

feeding less often is definitely normal, diaper output is what matters.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Thanks Jess, I will then wait until his next appointment to bring it up. Hope everything is going great with you! How is little Aurelia?


----------



## Sushai

Lady_Alysanne my girls drink the bottle in one go maybe once or twice a day. Most of the time it’s broken up in two or three sessions all within an hour or so. My girls have not lost weight, on the contrary they just keep on gaining. Like Jess said output is the most important thing to look out for.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Sushai -* Thank you, that certainly makes it easier hearing I'm not alone. I will just continue doing what I do then. 
How are you feeling? Hopefully, no MS!


----------



## Sushai

Lady_Alysanne said:


> *Sushai -* Thank you, that certainly makes it easier hearing I'm not alone. I will just continue doing what I do then.
> How are you feeling? Hopefully, no MS!

You’re welcome!

Nausea is still hanging around. I would’ve thought it would be long gone by now since I’m now in second tri. Fish in particular sets me off real bad. I’ll be having my anomaly scan in less than 5 weeks and hopefully be finding out gender then.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Sushai -* wow, second trimester.. time really flies, doesn't it? Sorry about nausea though.. hopefully it will be over in a week or two.. and can't wait to know more on your scan, any guess on gender?


----------



## Sushai

Lady_Alysanne said:


> *Sushai -* wow, second trimester.. time really flies, doesn't it? Sorry about nausea though.. hopefully it will be over in a week or two.. and can't wait to know more on your scan, any guess on gender?

No clue on gender. I never go with my gut instinct as it has failed me miserably before lol. We are really hoping for a boy.


----------



## jessicaftl

Hey ladies, sorry for the delay, had a busy weekend of not doing much of anything hehe. 

LadyA I think you're okay, disposition is probably the best thing next to diaper output. Is Ethan easy going and calm? 

Sushai I really hope you get a boy this time, can't wait to hear about your scan, only a few weeks left! Hopefully the ms eases soon.

You were asking about Aurelia, she is doing well, I think. She's rolling from stomach to back after rolling onto her stomach, so that's big. When we hold her chest up during tummy time she lunges forward to crawl, so I imagine she is going to be a handful like ds2 lol. For the past couple days she has been making lots of new noises. 
She isn't sleeping through the night without a couple/few feeds yet, but generally dream feeds and goes right back to sleep. I have her with me most of the time during the day as well, or I put her in her high chair or boppy with my others around her. She loves watching them play.
I'm pretty sure she is teething because she has been drooling like crazy and biting my fingers hard. I've been giving her a few things and she has picked her favorite toys to nom nom on. Crazy she is almost four months old, though. She is still super chubby but bigger, fitting into dd1 9/12 month clothing lol. At this rate she will be bigger than dd1 by a year LOL. She feeds about five or seven times during the day at least and still has days with about five poops. 
Afm, I've got some nasty chest infection that's finally starting to clear up. It has been raining hard and constant for the past two days here, lots of flood warnings down in the valley. Dd2 doesn't have her four month checkup until near the end of the month, so I'm anxious to see if she's over 15 lbs yet lol.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Jess -* That is so great, Aurelia has covered so many milestones, rolling over both ways is definitely big and that alone requires that you can't leave her alone I bet.. I can't help but envy you that your kids are spending time with little Aurelia. All my Ethan has is me, and I have seen him going all googly eyed, whenever any of our friends with kids visit us..

I wouldn't call my LO easy though, he has a mind of his own, he knows what he wants, and it can make him a handful sometimes. We have his appointment coming up next week, so I get to find out his weight and height then. He also needs to dream feed two times at night, DH does one, while I do the late one. His naps have become somewhat shorter than before and he wants to play more.. He is growing up at his own pace and I am happy with that.


----------



## jessicaftl

I don't often leave her alone, and if I have to I have another kid around, usually my oldest since he is almost a teenager and has lots of experience with his other broth and sister. He helps me out a lot when I need it! Aurelia is definitely hitting her milestones, she also has her own personality and is very outspoken about things. We have her appointment next Friday, and I'm anxious to see her weight and height as well because she is so chubby lol. I sometimes call her my lil chonkers because she has such chunky legs. I still dream feed her a couple or few times during the night as well. 
I imagine Ethan is just fine with you alone, it's hard to divert alone time to all my kids anymore but I do try! Can't wait to hear stats from your appointment. 

Today is my ds2 birthday, although we celebrated last weekend with some homemade carrot cake (I used rainbow carrots so it's extra colorful). Of course all my kids are sick with a cold, I'm not even sure where they got it as they haven't been out for a couple weeks. I had a nasty chest infection a week ago and now I'm getting their cold, so fingers crossed I feel better soon lol.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Our appointment is this Wednesday, I am excited to know the stats as well, you know, hearing that he is right on his curve (hopefully!) is comforting. I often call my mom, just to show him and ask, if she thinks LO is skinny, lol. I am excited to hear Aurelia's stat as well. I call my LO my chunky monkey sometimes, i love his arm rolls..

Late, but wanted to wish happy birthday to your DS2. I hope he enjoyed a lot.. And now I remember, I wanted to ask you whether you are feeling better and completely forgot before I hit post last time. That chest infection sounded bad, hope you all are finally doing well by the time you see this.


----------



## jessicaftl

Ooh Wednesday, mine is on Friday! Funny enough I've seen such differences in all four of mine but ds1 and dd1 both were very skinny, and dd1 is still super wiry, even though she bf often as an infant and eats her foods now pretty well. Ds2 and dd2 both were/are very chunky babies. I'm anxious to see how she does with solid foods. She seems to be curious about them, so I'm going to try some avocado when they're ripe. 
Yeah we are doing better sick wise, I was only stuffed up like a day or two, but the coughing part coupled with my already healing lungs isnt fun, I know I'll be better soon. Dh is a day or so behind me on it all, and luckily the kids are all doing so well clearing out their noses. Aurelia only showed a little bit of runny nose and coughing or sneezing for a day, so bf really paid off this time for her lol. Just in time for those shots she'll get!

I can't wait to hear how your appt goes. Is Ethan rolling over or being solid food curious yet? 

Oh yes, ds2 had a fun birthday, even though we were all sick, he had lots of fun playing out in our backyard with the nice weather we've had!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

So good to hear you guys are doing well.. and Aurelia didn't get much of it..

We are back from Ethan's 4 months appointment, he is in the 67th percentile weight wise and in terms of height he is in 92nd percentile, so I am pretty happy with the stats, he is growing, everything else checked out fine. I went there with a list of questions, I kinda feel bad for his Ped now, things they have to go through with first time moms, lol.
Ethan has got his shots, and he was a brave little boy. Since, we moved recently, we changed the hospital, the way nurses gave Ethan his vaccines was interesting. Two nurses kind of simultaneously gave him shots in his legs, and I was able to pick him up the instant he started crying.. And then they showered him with soap bubbles, that cheered him up right away.. So in short, not quite what I was expecting. He is been sleepy so far, fx I don't have to give him tylenol this time..
Ethan has not start to roll yet, funnily today when we got home, he was trying the other way for the first time, from him back to his stomach, which is unusual.. He gets pretty excited when he sees his bottle, but no interest in solid yet.. I decided to wait a little longer and his Ped seems to be okay to wait until he is 6 months.. Lets see if that changes in a month..

So thats about it, let me know how it went it Aurelia the day after tomorrow.. or anything new she has been up to..


----------



## jessicaftl

Glad to hear your appointment went well. I was wondering about it last night, but honestly so busy with irl stuff (we're refinancing our house before rates go much higher). Yeah definitely no pressure on the solid food front. I tried to give Aurelia some avocado and she very much still has the tongue push reflex so that didn't go anywhere. I can't wait to find out her stats tomorrow either, lol, but I'm guessing she is at least 15 or 16 lbs. I imagine Ethan will do his stuff soon, sometimes it seems they do learn to do it overnight.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

I probably spoke too soon, the fever came during the night. He is finally well today. He was so lethargic yesterday, and no interest in eating.. But as I said, he is more of himself now, thank goodness.
Hope it goes better for you two..


----------



## jessicaftl

Just got a chance to get on here, usually for us fever shows up at bedtime, so I'll be ready before bed and give her some tylenol then. She weighs 16 lbs 6.6 oz and is 25.24" long, so she's growing pretty well. She has hit all the milestones they asked about as well!

Glad you guys are okay now, that first night is always the worst.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Her stats sounds wonderful, glad it went well. How is she doing now? Ethan is back to his chatty self. 
We tried to eat out yesterday for the first time, but, Ethan wasn't happy about it at all. Ended up changing the order to take away.. Guess we will try again later, lol.


----------



## dove830

We have gone out twice for birthday dinners, and both times Arabella has had one of her super fantastic diaper blow outs, lol


----------



## jessicaftl

dove -LOL I fan only imagine. I had this happen at Aurelia's two month checkup. Disposable diaper was so full she filled up her entire back of her shirt... it was terrible, I had left all stuff in the car as well. Funny enough though because it happened while I was trying to bf her in the lobby but she would rather blast it out. In hindsight it was quite funny in the end.

Today I left her on her boppy and when I came back she had rolled off and a couple feet across the floor, just smiling huge at me. I had a good laugh. She's really trying to support her chest for crawling like motions now, hopefully soon enough she will be on the move. Dh bought a very nice vacuum today so I do not feel so bad playing down on the floor now, and that means I'll be busy doing mega spring clean these next couple weeks. Can't believe we are coming up to five months already! I hope everyone is doing okay and enjoying their babies.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Dove -* I hear you, we had one just this weekend. And the giggles he was giving me, as if, it was an achievement, lol. How is Arabella btw?

*Jess -* Aurelia sounds like such a happy child, I might sound repetitive, but hearing what she is been up to just brings smiles on my face. 
Spring cleaning, eh? Sounds like you must be very busy next few weeks then.

Yeah, just two more weeks until they turn five months. I think, Ethan is going through sleep regression, he is waking up every 3 hours, with no long stretch at night. I hope it goes away soon, I was crossing fingers for him getting the hang of sleeping through the night, instead we got this! Lol.. I read it is quite normal at 4 months and trip probably didn't help either. So, that all that is been going on with us. Hope you all are doing great, and have some great plans for the summer. I am thinking beach, will it be too early for the baby? Let me know Mamas..


----------



## jessicaftl

Beach trip will probably be fine, I live in Oregon, so the beach is always near. I remember taking my oldest when he was just a baby to the beach for a camping trip and he enjoyed it a lot! 

Hard to believe it's been about five months right? lol Aurelia rolls around a lot now, usually across any surface. Yesterday she rolled all the way off the futon (it sits on the carpet so she didn't fall over or anything scary). She always looks up at us and smiles big when we come to her, and she especially is entertained by ds2 and how he is. 

It's supposed to be pretty warm this weekend, so we will definitely be doing yard work. Can't believe how busy I am!


----------



## jessicaftl

How's everyone doing??? 

Aurelia just had her six month appointment. She's almost 18 pounds already. She's close to crawling, too. She rolls around and scoots a bit on her butt, and is even pulling herself up to stand (she can't really support herself yet but she tries). Her eyes are still a darker blue and I think they're going to be blue/green (hazel) like dh, and her hair is dark orange. 

I hope everyone else is doing well, this thread as been quiet for so long.


----------



## markswife10

I haven't checked in for awhile, but I'm here! Adam turned 7 months old on the 19th of June. He was around 16lbs at his well baby visit around that time. He rolls EVERYWHERE. He can army crawl/scooch himself on his belly. He can sit independently, but is lazy about it and likes to push himself back lol. He LOVES his jumperoo and play mat and his big sister. He also LOVES bath time! He is very vocal and smiles at everyone :) He loves purees, particularly apples and other fruits, carrots, and sweet potatoes.

Crazy to think all our babies are 6 months or older!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Its so good to hear from you ladies, honest, I can't believe LO is 7 months now!!

*Jess -* Aurelia sounds like a sweet little pumpkin.. So many things she is trying out, its really a delight getting to see them experience these milestones..

*markswife -* Adam looks soooo adorable, Ethan is also practising sitting by his own, but, like Adam, he would push himself back after a while. I think he got his laziness from me, lol.

We also had our 6 months appointment, I got a little chunky monkey, he was 20.5 lbs at that time, I love his arm and leg rolls so much :D It went fine, the appointment I mean. I have started on fruit/veg purees as well, but, he doesn't really care for these much.. Any advice on how I can encourage him more? I tried feeding him, even tried the messy baby led weaning, nothing is working..


----------



## jessicaftl

Hey everyone

markswife - such a cutey, so glad he's enjoying everything and scooching about! Hard to believe it's already been this long.

LadyA- wow, 20 lbs is excellent! I know what you mean about those rolls, they're so fun. As for foods, we don't use anything prepackaged, it's just easier for us to give regular solids. I did buy an old fashioned baby food grinder but I don't really use it. I've found my kids have enjoyed the textures of their foods more than just mush. I give very tiny pieces, like the size of a pea at most. Some babies don't really want to take to solids until later either, my third didn't get into solids until well after seven or eight months old. 

We're doing okay here so far. Aurelia got her first tooth cut in the day before she turned seven months old, as well as crawling that same day. Now, her second tooth has almost come in and she's crawling around pretty well the last two days. She smiles and babbles a lot. She loves watching her siblings, and gets upset when they're not around.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

*Jess -* Two teeth already, wow! How was the teething pain? Did it interrupt her sleep/nap schedule? Ethan is still 'toothless' lol. I am trying to prepare for whats to come. 
Ethan tries to scooch, but no crawling yet.. And I'm not complaining haha.. Little guy can be a handful as it is!


----------



## Sushai

Yay for little chompers Jessica! I only just noticed one of my twins is about to cut one any day now, it’s really visible under the gum. She’ll be the first to get a tooth and I’m so excited lol. Also that’s so awesome that she’s crawling. Mine are not bothered at all lol. They just roll to wherever they want to get to. 

Lady_Alysanne I really thought that the twin with all the teething symptoms would get the first tooth but it hasn’t turned out that way lol. The chill one is the one with the tooth that’s about to pop through.


----------



## jessicaftl

She's been okay with the pain, I knew it was a long time coming as she was drooling for a couple months and then suddenly the teeth were there one right after the other. I can finally see the first one when she does her big smile at me. She is a bit early for crawling compared to the others, but honestly I think it's because she wants to chase all her siblings around. She is loving going up to her bead maze and the big mirror I have in the living room; even standing up (which she is very early for doing, granted she can't support herself well yet). 

I can't wait to hear more updates on your guys' LOs, and Sushai, you're so close to having the next little one you're definitely gonna have lots of different stuff to experience, going to be exciting.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

All LOs are eight months already, I can't believe we are gonna have a toddler (or two) after few more months!!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi Ladies.

How are we all doing. Nearly 3years or maybe 3 years now when we all found out we were pregnant with our little 2018 babies. Can't believe my little one is already 2years+. Definitely my hardest of the 3 haha but wouldn't change him and his crazy curly hair. No idea where he gets it from. Hope you're all well xx


----------



## jessicaftl

Wow it has been a long time! Hope everyone is doing well, mine has bright copper colored hair


----------

